# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Microsoft reconnat Linux comme une "menace" pour Windows

## Katleen Erna

*Microsoft reconnat Linux comme une "menace" pour Windows*

La nouvelle va faire du bruit. Pour la premire fois dans l'histoire, Microsoft reconnat officiellement Linux comme une "menace" et l'ajoute ainsi  sa liste noire de concurrents qui drangent. 

L'information vient d'tre dvoile alors qu'une copie du formulaire 10-K (utilis aux Etats-Unis pour dclarer une anne fiscale  la fin de l'exercice), dat du 30 juin 2009, a t rendue publique ce matin. 

La liste des entreprises que Microsoft juge dangereuses pour ses produits tait dj largement fournie : Apple, Google, Opera (alors que seul Mozilla tait cit comme drangeant en 2008 dans la section consacre aux navigateurs), etc.

Cette anne, les distributeurs de Fedora et Ubuntu - Red Hat et Canonical -  viennent grossir les rangs (prsents auparavant par la firme de Bill Gates comme de minuscules grains de sable dans les rouages de ses activits "server and tools", ils sont aujourd'hui pris aux srieux comme "menaces globales" et plus particulirement "menaces de l'OS de bureau"). 

Microsoft dnonce la manire dont les compagnies d'open-source utiliseraient une "stratgie conomique diffrente" pour les dynamiter. D'ailleurs, si l'on entreprend la lecture du 10-K de Microsoft, il prend vite l'allure d'un pamphlet anti-open-source.

Plus prcisment, l'OS Windows doit faire face  de multiples problmes avec Linux. D'abord, le fait que cet OS soit disponible gratuitement sous une licence publique (et on sait la haine profonde que voue Steve Ballmer, PDG de Microsoft, aux produits gratuits qu'il mprise ouvertement assez frquemment dans ses diffrentes interventions en public) lui confre un avantage dans les marchs mergents o la pression comptitive du "tout moins cher" force les constructeurs  rduire leurs cots. De nouveaux ordinateurs  prix casss voient le jour, notamment les netbooks qui poussent comme des champignons en alternative  des machines plus coteuses. Mme des partenaires Microsoftiens comme Hewlett-Packard et Intel ont travaill activement avec des OS alternatifs utilisant le systme Linux ces derniers temps.
"Les netbooks ont ouvert Microsoft  la possiblit que quelques OS pourraient prendre brivement l'avantage, nous nous sommes mis en alerte et explorons ce risque" a dclar Rob Helm, directeur de la Recherche, avant d'ajouter que "Microsoft aimerait la disparition des netbooks et leur remplacement par des ordinateurs portables  poid rduit, mais comportant des batteries  longue dure de vie assez coteux pour justifier l'utilisation de Windows". 

En effet, pour les netbooks lgers  tout point de vue, l'OS Windows est devenu le composant le plus onreux ! 

L'OS actuel, Windows Vista, est trop volumineux et surtout trop cher, ce qui a droul le tapis rouge pour Linux. Cependant, Windows XP se maintient bien sur les netbooks, et une version Starter de Windows 7 est prvue en fin d'anne pour rpondre aux besoins de ce march.

Helm tente nanmoins de dcourager la production d'ordinateurs discount, car ils "pourraient faire baisser le prix de Windows".

Aujourd'hui, presque tous les constructeurs d'ordinateurs offrent des serveurs capables de supporter l'OS Linux, et par l-mme contribuent a son dveloppement. De mme, Linux a bnfici de l'accroissement constant du nombre d'applications compatibles avec son systme (produits par des socits comme Adobe, Apple, Corel, Google, IBM, Novell, Oracle, Red Hat, Zoho,  mais aussi par de simple dveloppeurs locaux en Asie et en Europe).

Source : Rapport annuel de Microsoft concernant son anne fiscale 2009 (en anglais)

 ::fleche::  A votre avis, quelles seront les consquences  moyen et long terme de ce changement de paysage dans le march des OS ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Microsoft exagre l'impact de la comptition sur ses produits afin de prparer des plaintes d'antitrust ?

 ::fleche::  Aimeriez-vous que Microsoft considre l'open-source comme une opportunit plutt que comme une menace  son modle bas sur des licences payantes ?

----------


## haygus

Aie Aie Aie a va faire du bruit :  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

sinon c'est normal depuis quelques moi Linux on l'entend de plus en plus.
(Ubuntu en 1er biensr)

----------


## vg-matrix

Malheureusement Microsoft devra faire face  cette forte ascendance du mon Linux et de l'open source. 

C'est une communaut qui ne cesse de grandir et qui offre de nos jours des opportunits presque similaires  celles de Microsoft surtout au point de vue entreprise (exploitation et maintenance des serveurs) et ainsi qu'au monde de l'ducation permettant ainsi  grand nombre de personnes d'acqurir des OS et des applis gratuits, performants et scuriss face  la monte des cots chez le dtenteur du march Microsoft.

Je crains bien que Microsoft soit en perte de vitesse dans quelques annes face  l'open source et  la migration des grandes nations vers le monde Linux.

----------


## eomer212

normal. 
depuis le temps que microsoft se fout de ses clients, en balancant des systmes qui ne sont jamais dbugus, corrigs par des patches en visual basic et jamais repris correctement, qu'il se fout des dveloppeurs et de tout le reste, il tait normal que le retour de baton intervienne.
microsoft est une socit qui se fout des autres, il est normal qu'on se foute de ses problmes. 
si linux doit devenir L'OS qui s'imposera , tant mieux. son modle permet  toute entreprise ou tout individu de s'approprier le systme et d'voluer avec lui,  des couts cohrents avec l'utilisation qu'il en fait.
de plus, malgr les dclinaisons de plus en plus nombreuses de linux, il a au moins l'avantage de garder une structuration et des noyaux qui permettent le passage ais de l'un  l'autre sans tout devoir rapprendre, et surtout sans l'opacit maintenue par microsoft. "tu payes ou tu sais rien." 
j'ai dbut avec ms dos, continu avec les diffrentes versions de windows, et je dis vive linux, ras le bol des limitations, de l'opacit et du foutage de gueules propres  microsoft.
le jour ou microsoft comprendra que les architectures doivent tre ouvertes et communiquantes, les poules auront des dents. microsoft poursuit un combat perdu d'avance. ils ont bien profits, bien berns tous les utilisateurs. tant mieux pour eux. car, avec l'ducation et la possibilits de s'informer, les utilisateurs apprennent de plus en plus et font leur comptes.
tant mieux.

----------


## Mat.M

> normal. 
> depuis le temps que microsoft se fout de ses clients, en balancant des systmes qui ne sont jamais dbugus, corrigs par des patches en visual basic


Des correctifs en Visual Basic ah bon ?




> et jamais repris correctement, qu'il se fout des dveloppeurs et de tout le reste, il tait normal que le retour de baton intervienne.


? En quoi Microsoft se fout-il des dveloppeurs ?
Je n'aime pas trop Visual Studio 2008 parce qu'il est trop lourd mais si tu veux dvelopper tu as tout ce dont tu as besoin avec les SDK de Microsoft.
Et je ne suis pas particulirement pro-MS.



> microsoft est une socit qui se fout des autres, il est normal qu'on se foute de ses problmes.


En quoi Microsoft est une socit qui se fout des autres ?
Concernant Vista oui c'est vrai c'est un OS trop lourd qui te contraint  acheter une machine dernier cri.
Mais pour dvelopper et crer des applis Windows je suis parfaitement satisfait des outils Microsoft.
Et puis ce que tu as gratuit d'un cot tu le repaies de l'autres.
La gratuit on en reparlera...




> si linux doit devenir L'OS qui s'imposera , tant mieux.
> son modle permet  toute entreprise ou tout individu de s'approprier le systme et d'voluer avec lui,  des couts cohrents avec l'utilisation qu'il en fait.


C'est extrmement discutable ; moi en tant que chef d'entreprise je me vois mal payer des gens qui vont passer leur temps pour aller trifouiller dans un code source...
Aller modifier un code source d'accord ? Mais est-ce vraiment utile ?




> le jour ou microsoft comprendra que les architectures doivent tre ouvertes et communiquantes, les poules auront des dents. microsoft poursuit un combat perdu d'avance. ils ont bien profits, bien berns tous les utilisateurs.


Merci de savoir de quoi on parle ce serait bien ; oui Microsoft est ferm et propritaire par contre pour ce qui est de communiquer entre les architectures c'est pas si mal que a : as-tu entendu parler des architectures COM et .NET ?

----------


## Laifen

Merci pour la news et il fallait de toute faon que a arrive invitablement un jour  ::D:

----------


## vg-matrix

> moi en tant que chef d'entreprise je me vois mal payer des gens qui vont passer leur temps pour aller trifouiller dans un code source...
> Aller modifier un code source d'accord ? Mais est-ce vraiment utile ?


Personne ne demande aux utilisateurs de linux de toucher au code source  ::nono:: 

Le code source est disponible pour permettre une certaine personnalisation du systme et c'est loin d'tre le cas des entreprises  moins de faire du commerce d'un OS linux ayant d'autres capacits. Il existe de nombreuses distributions de linux (dans leur versions client ou serveur) qui offrent des fonctionnalits dpassant largement les besoins des entreprises.

Je connais de grosses botes qui tournent avec des systmes comme ubuntu, freebsd, fedora, ... qui sont des systmes assez stables et qui permettent une certaine scurit et une certaine stabilit. 

Pour infos la majorit des serveurs internet tournent sous des versions Unix ou Linux. ::ccool::

----------


## Drumer67bts

Linux a ses avantages, c'est vident, surtout concernant sa gratuit et le fait qu'il devient de plus en plus facile de l'utiliser.

Cependant, j'ai dj test plusieurs versions d'Ubuntu, et je suis toujours revenu sur Windows.
Dj, Mozilla Firefox tait plus lent sur Linux que sur Windows et parfois il restait bloqu quelques secondes.
Ensuite, en utilisant une mme rsolution d'cran pour les deux OS (1280 x 800), j'avais l'impression sous Linux d'tre en 800 x 600 (l j'abuse un petit peu mais c'tait a en gros) alors que j'utilisais une rsolution de 1280 x 800.
Et puis, il y a de nombreux logiciels gratuits, certes souvent bien, mais personnellement je prfre encore utiliser certains logiciels payants parfois qui restent nettement meilleurs (aprs a dpend aussi du domaine je pense).

Pour ma part, j'essaierais sans doute encore plusieurs fois Linux, mais pour le moment je ne compte pas l'utiliser comme OS principal.

----------


## gannher

Tant qu'on ne pourra pas utiliser correctement les jeux commerciaux sous Linux, je garderai un Windows sous la main  ::): .
Le jour o DirectX tournera et que les jeux n'auront plus besoin d'une surcouche pour tre lanc, j'abandonnerai totalement Windows.

----------


## Le Roux B.

> A votre avis, quelles seront les consquences  moyen et long terme de ce changement de paysage dans le march des OS ?


Le changement est qu'en mme trs timide ! Microsoft a les moyens de ragir et de s'adapter si ce march est porteur et s'il y a de l'argent  se faire. Microsoft nous a montr dans le pass qu'elle sait retourner les situations en sa faveur et possde des moyens colossaux.




> Pensez-vous que Microsoft exagre l'impact de la comptition sur ses produits afin de prparer des plaintes d'antitrust ?


 Oui, tout  fait. Microsoft doit faire de la comm. Une des retombs est ce post  :;): . C'est une manuvre dans la stratgie de Microsoft afin de faire croire (essayer de faire croire)  la fin de sa position dominante ... 




> Aimeriez-vous que Microsoft considre l'open-source comme une opportunit plutt que comme une menace  son modle bas sur des licences payantes ?


On peut rver ... si cela devait se produire cela se serait dj produit. Le modle conomique de Microsoft fonctionne bien et mme trs bien pourquoi cette socit changerait ? on parle toujours de Microsoft on peut en dire autant d'Oracle, IBM, etc. etc.
Microsoft viendra  l'open source si elle a intrt d'y venir financirement et ce n'est pas demain.

----------


## kain_tn

> Dj, Mozilla Firefox tait plus lent sur Linux que sur Windows et parfois il restait bloqu quelques secondes.


C'est bizarre, a n'est pas le cas chez moi...




> Ensuite, en utilisant une mme rsolution d'cran pour les deux OS (1280 x 800), j'avais l'impression sous Linux d'tre en 800 x 600 (l j'abuse un petit peu mais c'tait a en gros) alors que j'utilisais une rsolution de 1280 x 800.


Idem mais c'est peut-tre li aux pilotes de ta carte graphique. La mienne (trs rcente) est trs bien supporte et je n'ai aucune perte de qualit en comparaison avec Windows.

En fait, si je garde encore un XP sur mon disque dur, c'est uniquement pour DirectX, mais le PC est 95% du temps sous Linux.

J'ai commenc avec ms-dos, puis j'ai essay diffrentes versions de windows. J'ai dcouvert Linux (et Unix avec les BSD) lors de mes tudes, et depuis je ne peux plus m'en passer. Sans entrer dans le troll, les qualits de Linux sont indniables et font que lorsque je repasse sous Windows, j'ai encore moins de patience qu'avant pour les bugs, comportements gnants et autres dfauts.

----------


## berceker united

Microsoft a dj dit la mme chose il y a quelques annes c'est cyclique. Pourtant, la situation n'a pas tellement chang. Ubuntu c'est plus au niveau utilisateur que serveur.

----------


## neuneu1

Bonjour

Linux faire peur a MS, j ai du mal a y croire..

Certes linux est gratuit , et il y a plein de bonne chose avec(je suis pourtant windosien).

Pour le particulier je dis pas , et encore,faut d abord chasser les vielles habitudes et ca viens pas toutes suite  ::): 

Mais bon, pour que linux fasse peur a MS, il faut dj que les distributeurs mettent MS au rencart , et ca j y crois pas, mme si pour le eepc, et autre certain si aventure, mais on va pas tuer la poule au ufs d or..

Imagin dupont avec un choix x et y avec linux et un z avec windows, a votre avis qu est ce qu il va choisir mme avec 100 euro de diffrence.

Linux a fait beaucoup de "progrs" au niveau de son interface, je suis d ailleur le 1 er a dire que whaou , un mint ou kubutu c est super bien fait, le bureau est agrable, la modification des paramtres est super..

Et il faudrait que les gens test ca ..

Pour ce qui est de l entreprise, ben pour moi, MS les produit sont fait pour s implmenter entre eux, la suite office 2007 est top et je test la 2010 qui a l air top, le tout orienter vers le partage des donnes.
Open Office ben , c'est mon avis ne lui arrive pas a la cheville.

Les egrouware openware etc.., ben j ai teste ben WSS  et Moss sen tire haut la main je rappel pour infos que WSS est gratuit.

Mais c'est bien si, MS a peur de linux pour de vrai, au moins, il feront un effort sur leur os qui est gourmand, qu ils reconnaissent enfin que des ide de l open sont tres bonne et que la dmarche des dveloppeur libre n est pas une attaque de MS a proprement dit, mais une amlioration des produits  voir la cration de logiciel rpondant a des rels besoins.

..

Donc si c'est pas de l intox , c'est bien que MS est peur, si c'est un coup bas, c'est pas top, comme d habitude
a+

----------


## vg-matrix

> Pour ce qui est de l entreprise, ben pour moi, MS les produit sont fait pour s implmenter entre eux, la suite office 2007 est top et je test la 2010 qui a l air top, le tout orienter vers le partage des donnes.
> Open Office ben , c'est mon avis ne lui arrive pas a la cheville.


C'est ce qui est  dplorer sous Linux. Pour quelqu'un comme moi par exemple rien  dire sur MS Office 2007 voir 2010 face  la rcente version d'Open Office ::roll:: 

C'est vrai qu'il reste encore beaucoup  faire du ct de Linux pour convaincre les particuliers  ::mrgreen::

----------


## azgard35

> En quoi Microsoft se fout-il des dveloppeurs ?


Avec leur envie de rinventer les standards puis les imposer  tout le monde pour faire disparatre la concurrence. En tte de peloton : internet explorer, que ce soit le 6, 7 ou 8 impose aux webmaster de passer beaucoup de temps  bricoler leur site pour ce navigateur. Mon exemple : j'ai pass 2 mois sur un projet qui a le mme rendu sur tous les navigateurs sauf... IE. J'ai pass une bonne semaine pour l'adapter.

Vous vous souvenez de frontpage ? C'tait du propre a aussi...




> En quoi Microsoft est une socit qui se fout des autres ?


"Microsoft aimerait la disparition des netbooks et leur remplacement par des ordinateurs portables  poid rduit, mais comportant des batteries  longue dure de vie assez coteux pour justifier l'utilisation de Windows"

Personnellement je suis choqu. Il est dit clairement : il faut vendre un produit plus cher et moins adapt au besoin des clients afin d'couler notre marchandise. Et aprs il y en a encore qui soutiennent ces ******.




> moi en tant que chef d'entreprise je me vois mal payer des gens qui vont passer leur temps pour aller trifouiller dans un code source...
> Aller modifier un code source d'accord ? Mais est-ce vraiment utile ?


Ils n'auront pas a trifouiller dans le code source, tout ce dont ils ont besoin, les contributeurs de l'open source l'auront fait, bien et gratuitement.



Ma conclusion : face au monde libre,  apple et aux nouvelles gnrations d'informaticiens (qui, eux, ne se cantonnent pas  ce que leur impose microsoft, n'tant pas de cette gnration habitue uniquement  cette marque), pour moi il est clair que microsoft part pour une longue descente vers les abmes des charlatans et autres vendeurs de tapis.
Si c'tait une startup, microsoft disparatrait assez vite, mais ce vieux paquebot coulera lentement...

----------


## smarties

Je me passe de Windows pour 95% de mon usage.

Avec OpenOffice, j'ai la suite bureautique qu'il me faut, un bon lecteur audio et vido, Firefox ou Opera.
J'ai actuellement un Ubuntu 8.04 x64, je retourne parfois sur Windows quand je veux absolument jouer  quelque chose qui ne fonctionne pas avec Linux.

Par an, je dirais que je convertis 2-3 personnes  Linux & co.


Je pense que Microsoft a encore du temps avant de s'inquiter car la progression reste assez lente au niveau des utilisateurs. Mais pour ce qui est serveur, j'estime que la progression est bonne.

----------


## vg-matrix

> J'ai actuellement un Ubuntu 8.04 x64, je retourne parfois sur Windows quand je veux absolument jouer  quelque chose qui ne fonctionne pas avec Linux.


C'est dja pas mal  ::ccool::

----------


## Firwen

Linux et en particulier Ubuntu a gagn normment en convivialit ces dernires annes en particulier dans le domaine de la reconnaissance matriel o la plupart des configurations et des priphriques ne pausent plus de problmes.
Il suffit de comparer les dernieres ubuntu aux vieilles mandrivas pour voir un changement flagrant ^^.

Le son, la vido, la gravure, le rseau, la messagerie ne pausent plus de probleme sous Ubuntu.

le principal problme des distributions Linux grand public reste la non-prsence de la suite Office et la faible compatibilit aux jeux videos.

----------


## cedrix57

Bonjour,

Je pense que les logiciels/systmes d'exploitation payants ne sont pas fait pour russir sur le long terme. Il existe aujourd'hui beaucoup d'alternative, souvent aussi ou plus efficace que des solutions payantes. S'ils russissent, c'est surtout grce  leur rputation, qu'il n'est plus possible de se faire si facilement aujourd'hui.
Les solutions gratuites sont faites pour tre de plus en plus utilises, jusqu'au jour o elles seront dans la majorit des cas privilgi aux solutions payantes.

----------


## nikko34

Ils vont peut tre se retourner vers les jeux PCs ( dire que Flight Simulator X m'a fait acheter un vista, comme quoi... )

Enfin perso si j'utilise windows chez, c'est pour les jeux.

----------


## Mac LAK

> A votre avis, quelles seront les consquences  moyen et long terme de ce changement de paysage dans le march des OS ?


Pas grand-chose : entre dployer un Windows (installation + 10 minutes) et un Linux (installation + des jours), il n'y a pas photo pour le pkin moyen *non-informaticien*...

Ct rseau, la gestion des ACL est bien plus puissante sous Windows que sous Linux : l aussi, le choix est assez vite fait en gnral...

Ct performances : Linux est trs bon dans un environnement *fig*. Sur le reste, je le trouve au contraire mauvais : trop d'outils peu (ou pas) optimiss ncessaires pour faire une opration simple, trop d'incompatibilits entre diffrentes versions de librairies, c'est toujours l'enfer  ce niveau. La plupart du temps, en utilisation "poste de dveloppement / bureautique", un PC Windows va plus vite qu'un PC Linux, surtout en "brut d'installation"...

Mises  jour : Pour ma part, mettre  jour mon Windows ne m'a occasionn qu'une seule fois un dysfonctionnement du systme aprs patch... Sous Linux, c'est la roulette russe  chaque fois.

Ct "moteur d'innovation" : faudrait quand mme se rappeler que beaucoup de choses dsormais "normales" sous Linux sont issues d'un copiage de Windows (barre des tches, par exemple), ce qui est au mieux flatteur pour Microsoft, au pire du simple plagiat d'ides. Un Linux n'est intressant pour un end-user que s'il est install ... comme un Windows !! C'est  dire "automatiquement", avec les trucs par dfaut attendus, dont l'interface est souvent copie directement des produits MS... J'ai toujours trouv plutt mesquin cette attitude "je dcrie un systme, mais je pompe toutes ses bonnes ides".

Stabilit : No comment. Un Windows est aussi stable qu'un Linux si l'on applique la mme politique dessus,  savoir :Ne pas travailler avec un compte "Administrateur" / "root".Ne pas installer n'importe quoi n'importe comment.Maintenance rgulire du systme.Avec Vista, c'est mme pire : on dcrie sur cette version ce que tout le monde trouve "normal" sous Linux,  savoir gueuler quand on effectue une opration non autorise !!

Compatibilit : No comment. Windows assure une rtrocompatibilit binaire maximale, ainsi qu'une portabilit maximale des applications entre les postes sous Windows. Sous Linux, c'est souvent une plaie : il manque des librairies, faut recompiler, changer de kernel, etc. Pour ma part, devoir installer un GCC sur un poste de secrtaire pour assurer 100% des MAJ, a me choque pas mal quand mme...

Documentation : OK, tout ce qui est sous Linux est document (ou presque, je me rappelle d'une galre pour les spinlocks au niveau kernel, notamment...), mais pas de la mme manire que chez MS... Sous Linux, sans connatre le nom du logiciel ou de la fonction, on est "perdus". Sous Windows, on peut rechercher plus facilement la fonctionnalit et trouver les commandes ou les programmes adquats. Entre MSDN et "man", il y a plus qu'une diffrence...

Point personnel : la diabolisation de Microsoft... Suffit que MS publie un standard pour que tout le monde leur gueule dessus, quoi qu'il se passe et quoi qu'il arrive. Parfois, on dirait des caricatures de dputs de l'opposition, qui critiquent la majorit quoi qu'elle fasse, mme lorsque c'est quelque chose de bien et de bnfique pour les gens...
En attendant, c'est quand mme eux qui dmocratisent le plus les technologies, faudrait quand mme voir  ne pas l'oublier non plus. Si on avait d attendre Linux pour dmocratiser les mails, on en serait encore  le faire en ligne de commande...




> Pensez-vous que Microsoft exagre l'impact de la comptition sur ses produits afin de prparer des plaintes d'antitrust ?


Oui et non : les solutions Linux cotent aussi cher que les solutions Microsoft, mais vont dans une case diffrente en terme de comptabilit... Ce que l'on gagne sur le cot d'achat des logiciels, on le perds en salaires pour une maintenance / configuration plus longue, ou pour des assistances plus difficiles  obtenir.

Oui, parce que pour des TPME, requrant principalement des postes de bureautique, une distribution Linux "grand-public" type Mandriva peut convenir et donc faire perdre quelques licences... Il peut toutefois se poser des problmes au niveau des documents reus / envoys en dehors de l'entreprise, mais cela reste anecdotique. On ne parle toutefois que de quelques postes au maximum, parfois mme un seul partag par tous...

Non, parce que pour des plus grosses botes, la gestion des documents, l'interoprabilit avec les clients/fournisseurs, les logiciels mtier, etc. sont tous sous Windows, et changer tout a risquerait de soit faire perdre des clients/fournisseurs, soit de coter bien trop cher en main d'uvre. Pour ma part, nous utilisons aussi bien des Windows que des Linux dans ma bote, simplement les Linux sont destins  tre embarqus uniquement (ou pour quelques serveurs ultra-spcialiss), et ne sont jamais en poste de travail... 
Ce qui est  mon sens un des meilleurs compromis : prendre chaque OS pour son usage optimal. Linux pour les configurations "figes", et Windows pour les configurations "volutives".

Pour le particulier, je ne pense pas que a changerait grand-chose : le choix de l'OS est plus souvent une question de mentalit que de fric. Car il ne faut pas se leurrer : ceux qui gueulent sur le prix des licences Windows en le faisant depuis une version cracke de l'OS sont hlas assez nombreux...




> Aimeriez-vous que Microsoft considre l'open-source comme une opportunit plutt que comme une menace  son modle bas sur des licences payantes ?


Pour ma part, j'ai horreur du concept mme de la GPL,  savoir son ct viral. J'estime le droit  la proprit intellectuelle important, pour ne pas dire crucial, et on vit rarement de son mtier en tant un contributeur gratuit... Ou alors, c'est via le support et les services annexes, ce que je trouve bien plus fourbe que l'achat de licence initiale !!! Faire cracher ses thunes (ou son temps)  l'utilisateur une fois qu'il est bloqu, je n'adhre pas DU TOUT, pour ma part.

Mme nos clients prfrent : un achat initial "cher", mais une maintenance "gratuite" (enfin, quand c'est bien un problme de bug/garantie du moins) est plus scurisant pour eux qu'un achat "gratuit" avec un support trs cher.
En effet, la premire mthode dissuade de laisser passer des bugs/dysfonctionnements... La deuxime encourage  en laisser (notamment via des interprtations biaises/minimalistes du CdC) pour rcuprer des thunes en prestation...

Donc, l'open-source, pas vraiment pour : quand cela concerne des systmes de communication ou de lecture/criture de formats, OK, car cela encourage  l'interoprabilit. Sinon, pas d'accord : je veux pouvoir vivre de mon mtier au niveau dveloppement lui-mme, et non via la hot-line... Et malheureusement, vendre de l'open-source, c'est difficile car la plupart des gens confondent "gratuit", "logiciel libre" et "open-source" sans se rendre compte que ce sont trois choses radicalement diffrentes. Et pirater un soft open-source payant, c'est l'enfance de l'art, hlas.

Donc, mme si cela pourrait peut-tre apporter certaines choses d'avoir de l'open-source ct Microsoft, il est bien plus probable qu'ils se fassent "piquer" leur technologie qu'autre chose... Et donc, ils n'ouvriront pas autrement que via la description de leurs propres standards, et pas par leur code source.

----------


## kain_tn

Oul MacLak, ne mlangeons pas tout stp!  ::): 




> Pas grand-chose : entre dployer un Windows (installation 
> + 10 minutes) et un Linux (installation + des jours)


C'tait vrai il y a  peine trois ans, mais aujourd'hui c'est faux et archi faux!! C'est presque le contraire avec les systme de packages  la synaptics, etc.




> Ct performances : Linux est trs bon dans un environnement *fig*. Sur le reste, je le trouve au contraire mauvais : trop d'outils peu (ou pas) optimiss ncessaires pour faire une opration simple, trop d'incompatibilits entre diffrentes versions de librairies, c'est toujours l'enfer  ce niveau. La plupart du temps, en utilisation "poste de dveloppement / bureautique", un PC Windows va plus vite qu'un PC Linux, surtout en "brut d'installation"...


L aussi, je ne suis pas d'accord: un poste brut sous windows se rsume  un dmineur et au bloc note  peu de choses prs... contrairement au poste sous Linux (rcent bien entendu)




> Mises  jour : Pour ma part, mettre  jour mon Windows ne m'a occasionn qu'une seule fois un dysfonctionnement du systme aprs patch... Sous Linux, c'est la roulette russe  chaque fois.


Encore une fois, tu te trompe.




> Ct "moteur d'innovation" : faudrait quand mme se rappeler que beaucoup de choses dsormais "normales" sous Linux sont issues d'un copiage de Windows (barre des tches, par exemple), ce qui est au mieux flatteur pour Microsoft, au pire du simple plagiat d'ides. Un Linux n'est intressant pour un end-user que s'il est install ... comme un Windows !! C'est  dire "automatiquement", avec les trucs par dfaut attendus, dont l'interface est souvent copie directement des produits MS... J'ai toujours trouv plutt mesquin cette attitude "je dcrie un systme, mais je pompe toutes ses bonnes ides".


 En mme temps, windows a t le dernier systme  se pouvoir d'une interface graphique...  ::roll::  Donc si on doit parler de pompage... Non, le fait est que finalement, si tout le monde a plus ou moins la mme interface (y compris windows entre ses diffrentes versions), c'est que c'est suffisamment simple et efficace pour le nophyte.




> Stabilit : No comment. Un Windows est aussi stable qu'un Linux si l'on applique la mme politique dessus,  savoir :Ne pas travailler avec un compte "Administrateur" / "root".Ne pas installer n'importe quoi n'importe comment.Maintenance rgulire du systme.Avec Vista, c'est mme pire : on dcrie sur cette version ce que tout le monde trouve "normal" sous Linux,  savoir gueuler quand on effectue une opration non autorise !!


 L dessus, je suis d'accord avec toi, ... sauf que la gestion des droits par utilisateurs sous windows laisse encore  dsirer quant  sa granularit. Il est parfois impossible de faire fonctionner certains programmes sans un compte administrateur (ce que je dplore). Pour ce qui est de Vista, je ne pense pas que ceux qui le critiquent le plus soient sous Linux... Encore, une fois, ce n'est que mon avis...




> Compatibilit : No comment. Windows assure une rtrocompatibilit binaire maximale, ainsi qu'une portabilit maximale des applications entre les postes sous Windows. Sous Linux, c'est souvent une plaie : il manque des librairies, faut recompiler, changer de kernel, etc. Pour ma part, devoir installer un GCC sur un poste de secrtaire pour assurer 100% des MAJ, a me choque pas mal quand mme...


Alors l je t'arrte tout de suite. Ce genre de choses remonte aux dbuts de Linux. Cela fait des annes que le profane n'a plus  changer lui-mme de kernel,  le recompiler, etc etc. Et il n'y a pas besoin de compilateur pour mettre le systme  jour! :p (heureusement!)
Pour ce qui est des bibliothques, encore une fois, le systme de paquet les gre trs bien, installe lui-mme les dpendances etc sur toute distribution un peu moderne. (et puis il m'est arriv cette anne encore de ne pas avoir telle ou telle DLL pour faire tourner un jeu sous windows donc a arrive, mme aux meilleurs...)
Quant  la prtendue rtro-compatibilit de windows, c'est un des points qui m'a dcid  migrer sous Linux!!!




> Documentation : OK, tout ce qui est sous Linux est document (ou presque, je me rappelle d'une galre pour les spinlocks au niveau kernel, notamment...), mais pas de la mme manire que chez MS... Sous Linux, sans connatre le nom du logiciel ou de la fonction, on est "perdus". Sous Windows, on peut rechercher plus facilement la fonctionnalit et trouver les commandes ou les programmes adquats. Entre MSDN et "man", il y a plus qu'une diffrence...


L dessus, je suis d'accord avec toi. La documentation dpend un peu du projet et de son quipe, de ses contributeurs etc... Mais finalement, c'est surtout une question d'habitude.




> Point personnel : la diabolisation de Microsoft... Suffit que MS publie un standard pour que tout le monde leur gueule dessus, quoi qu'il se passe et quoi qu'il arrive. Parfois, on dirait des caricatures de dputs de l'opposition, qui critiquent la majorit quoi qu'elle fasse, mme lorsque c'est quelque chose de bien et de bnfique pour les gens...
> En attendant, c'est quand mme eux qui dmocratisent le plus les technologies, faudrait quand mme voir  ne pas l'oublier non plus. Si on avait d attendre Linux pour dmocratiser les mails, on en serait encore  le faire en ligne de commande...


Encore une fois, M$ n'est pas l'inventeur de l'interface graphique  ::): )




> Oui et non : les solutions Linux cotent aussi cher que les solutions Microsoft, mais vont dans une case diffrente en terme de comptabilit... Ce que l'on gagne sur le cot d'achat des logiciels, on le perds en salaires pour une maintenance / configuration plus longue, ou pour des assistances plus difficiles  obtenir.


Bof. Tu as le cot de la licence en moins. Pour ce qui est de la maintenance et de la configuration, c'est du pareil au mme finalement. Au boulot, on passe autant de temps  monter des systmes M$ que des systmes sous Linux.




> Pour le particulier, je ne pense pas que a changerait grand-chose : le choix de l'OS est plus souvent une question de mentalit que de fric. Car il ne faut pas se leurrer : ceux qui gueulent sur le prix des licences Windows en le faisant depuis une version cracke de l'OS sont hlas assez nombreux...


Tout  fait  ::): 




> Mme nos clients prfrent : un achat initial "cher", mais une maintenance "gratuite" (enfin, quand c'est bien un problme de bug/garantie du moins) est plus scurisant pour eux qu'un achat "gratuit" avec un support trs cher.
> En effet, la premire mthode dissuade de laisser passer des bugs/dysfonctionnements... La deuxime encourage  en laisser (notamment via des interprtations biaises/minimalistes du CdC) pour rcuprer des thunes en prestation...


Les logiciels open-source n'ont pas plus de bugs que les logiciels propritaires. Les prestations sur les systmes propritaires existent et sont toutes aussi chres!

----------


## devouring strossus

> P
> 
> Mme nos clients prfrent : un achat initial "cher", mais une maintenance "gratuite" (enfin, quand c'est bien un problme de bug/garantie du moins) est plus scurisant pour eux qu'un achat "gratuit" avec un support trs cher.
> En effet, la premire mthode dissuade de laisser passer des bugs/dysfonctionnements... La deuxime encourage  en laisser (notamment via des interprtations biaises/minimalistes du CdC) pour rcuprer des thunes en prestation...



C'est bien d'acheter Mac ils ont raison tes clients

----------


## Jrmie A.

Linux ou Opera des menaces pour Microsoft ?
Merci, j'ai eu mon fou rire de la soire pourtant c'est MS lui mme qui le dit, enfin on appelle ca de la com').
Oui Linux (et l'Open Source en gnral en fait) sont des menaces, mais pas spcialement des menaces pour Microsoft mais plutt pour l'conomie en gnral. L'informatique est le seul domaine au monde ou autant de choses sont gratuites, ce qui dstabilisent les modles conomiques classiques.
J'ai vraiment l'impression que certains sont limite "hippie" dans le monde de l'informatique. C'est du business, on vend et se fait du fric. C'est comme ca que ca marche.

----------


## neuneu1

re,

Je suis d accord avec kain_tn, je met moins de temps a installer un linux qu un windows, meme avec une installe unattend .
De plus leur version lice cd, puis install est propre, j ai plante du linux mais comme du windows lorsque l on va plus loin que le user lambda .

Les logiciel sous linux tourne bien , il font pas mal de concurrence a des logiciels payant en matiere de montage video par exemple.

Apres , effectivement, il faut passer du temps pour s habituer a faire des chose plus pointu,et je n ai pas trouv mieux qu office  par exemple..

De plus avec le temps, je trouve que MS fait du linux et vice versa et c'est bien, peut etre un jour auront nous le meilleurs des deux
a+

----------


## Mac LAK

> C'tait vrai il y a  peine trois ans, mais aujourd'hui c'est faux et archi faux!! C'est presque le contraire avec les systme de packages  la synaptics, etc.


Windows : OS, Office, Visual = poste de dev 100% oprationnel, merci les politiques de domaine, les proprits de projet de groupe, etc.
Linux : trouver les bons packages (... prohibitif, en temps, surtout vu la haute qualit mnmotechnique des noms de package), les installer, compiler ce qu'il faut, configurer le poste : bien plus long...
Tu ne peux quand mme pas comparer un setup quasi-automatique  des listes monstrueuses de RPM.




> L aussi, je ne suis pas d'accord: un poste brut sous windows se rsume  un dmineur et au bloc note  peu de choses prs... contrairement au poste sous Linux (rcent bien entendu)


Mouais, t'as quand mme tout le systme d'administration et d'accs au net...
Oui, sous Windows, t'as besoin de 3 CD : Windows, Office, Visual Studio. Ce sont trois produits diffrents, mme si on peut aussi les packager au besoin. Et t'as gure plus qu'un kernel et un shell si tu installes une distribution minimale : ce n'est pas non plus "la rgle", c'est juste quelques distributions qui sont un minimum correctement packages.




> Encore une fois, tu te trompe.


Ben que veux-tu ? Tu dois administrer ton Windows comme un sagouin, et moi pareil pour mon Linux... Je joue toujours  un jeu crtin sous Linux, qui me fait toujours autant marrer : je fais un cat d'un fichier binaire sur la console. Neuf fois sur dix, a tue la console en question, et c'est comme a depuis 1993 au moins (date o j'ai fait a la premire fois sur le Linux d'un ami)...




> En mme temps, windows a t le dernier systme  se pouvoir d'une interface graphique...


Heu... Tu tais o, fin 80/dbut 90 ? Dans une caverne ?  :;):  Windows n'a toujours t *QUE* graphique, hein, c'est juste qu'auparavant il tait au dessus de MS-DOS... Un peu comme X, qui se lanait pendant longtemps depuis une console. Taper "startx" ou "win", je ne vois pas trop la diffrence pour ma part.




> si tout le monde a plus ou moins la mme interface c'est que c'est suffisamment simple et efficace pour le nophyte.


En attendant, c'est Win95 qui l'a sortie en premier...  ::twisted:: 




> L dessus, je suis d'accord avec toi, ... sauf que la gestion des droits par utilisateurs sous windows laisse encore  dsirer quant  sa granularit.


L, c'est du foutage de gueule, par contre. C'est le contraire, et de loin. Tu devrais un jour cliquer sur le bouton "Paramtres avancs" de l'onglet "Scurit" d'un programme, je pense.




> Il est parfois impossible de faire fonctionner certains programmes sans un compte administrateur (ce que je dplore).


Il y a aussi le fait qu'au moins la moiti des dveloppeurs Windows bossent sans mme avoir jamais lu les recommandations de dveloppement de Microsoft, et sur le "bon usage" de certaines API...
L encore, ne critique pas Microsoft : critique les dveloppeurs.




> Alors l je t'arrte tout de suite. Ce genre de choses remonte aux dbuts de Linux. Cela fait des annes que le profane n'a plus  changer lui-mme de kernel,  le recompiler, etc etc. Et il n'y a pas besoin de compilateur pour mettre le systme  jour! :p (heureusement!)


Question de cas d'utilisation et/ou de "mentalit"... Sachant que sous Linux, virer une fonctionnalit complte (ptant ainsi toute rtrocompatibilit binaire, cf. les smaphores dans je ne sais plus quelle version de kernel  venir) n'est pas une chose rare non plus, c'est a qui oblige  recompiler si tu as des applications " toi" sur la machine et non pas uniquement des packages.




> et puis il m'est arriv cette anne encore de ne pas avoir telle ou telle DLL pour faire tourner un jeu sous windows donc a arrive, mme aux meilleurs...


Cela doit bien faire quinze ans au bas mot que a ne m'est pas arriv, a... Depuis que j'ai arrt le test intensif de tous les sharewares plus ou moins bien faits que je trouvais sur le net.
Je ne t'accuse de rien, mais je n'ai *que* des jeux originaux, et ce souci ne s'est *jamais* pos chez moi...




> Quant  la prtendue rtro-compatibilit de windows, c'est un des points qui m'a dcid  migrer sous Linux!!!


Je fais encore tourner certaines vieilles applis Windows 3.1 sur mon XP SP3, et mme des applis DOS 5.0... Mon record est sur une vieille appli DOS de 1983 que j'ai hlas perdue, qui tournait nickel sur un Windows 2000.
Tu fais encore tourner tes binaires de 1992 sur ton Linux actuel, toi ?  ::mrgreen:: 




> L dessus, je suis d'accord avec toi. La documentation dpend un peu du projet et de son quipe, de ses contributeurs etc... Mais finalement, c'est surtout une question d'habitude.


Non, c'est une question de volont de documentation *relle*. Au niveau *utilisateur*, et non pas au niveau dveloppeur.




> Encore une fois, M$ n'est pas l'inventeur de l'interface graphique )


Non, mais c'est le cas de DirectX, ou du format .DOC / .XLS, ou encore d'OpenXML, et pas mal d'autres. T'as mme un site sur le sujet chez MS.




> Au boulot, on passe autant de temps  monter des systmes M$ que des systmes sous Linux.


Vire ton admin Windows, alors, il est mauvais...  ::mrgreen:: 




> Les logiciels open-source n'ont pas plus de bugs que les logiciels propritaires. Les prestations sur les systmes propritaires existent et sont toutes aussi chres!


Je parle justement en service de prestation, l : vendre un soft avec une garantie "gratuite", et donner un soft avec une garantie "payante", c'est plus qu'une lgre diffrence...


N'oublie pas un truc important quand mme : ce ne sont pas les particuliers qui achtent le plus de licences MS... Ct OS, peut-tre (et encore...), mais ct Office, Visual Studio, SQL Server, etc. ce sont les entreprises, et leurs besoins sont assez diffrents de ceux des particuliers.

----------


## Firwen

Franchement mac LAK, je sais pas depuis combien de temps tu n'as pas toucher  une distro linux mais on doit pas vivre dans le mme monde ni sur la mme plante.




> entre dployer un Windows (installation + 10 minutes) et un Linux (installation + des jours), il n'y a pas photo pour le pkin moyen non-informaticien...


Sur un PC compatible , une install Ubuntu Linux c'est 5 clic sur suivant dans une interface graphique complete via live CD. Mme une gamine de 10 ans devrait tre capable de faire a en moins de 15 minutes.




> Ct rseau, la gestion des ACL est bien plus puissante sous Windows que sous Linux : l aussi, le choix est assez vite fait en gnral...


Iptable/netfilter est surement un des pare-feu les plus puissants qui existent quand on le maitrise. Alors lire une aberration pareille .... la cration d'ACL via console permet de faire la pluie et lee beau temps si peu qu'on ait un poil de connaissances en shell...




> Mises  jour : Pour ma part, mettre  jour mon Windows ne m'a occasionn qu'une seule fois un dysfonctionnement du systme aprs patch... Sous Linux, c'est la roulette russe  chaque fois.


Du grand n'importe quoi... je ne compte mme plus les PC sous XP/Vista qu'on m'a amener en distant : " j'ai fait une Windows Update et j'arrive plus  dmarrer" parce qu'un correctif parmis un millier tait verreux. Sous linux, le systme de package ( apt-get, yum ) associs  des dpots locaux/globaux permet de faire ce que tu veux, quand tu veux, de manire fiable et sans problmes de dpendance.





> Ct "moteur d'innovation" : faudrait quand mme se rappeler que beaucoup de choses dsormais "normales" sous Linux sont issues d'un copiage de Windows (barre des tches, par exemple)


Que a soit Gnome, KDE, Mac OS ou Windows, ils se pompent dessus mutuellement depuis des annes ( souris, barre des taches, Widgets, effets 3D, Transparences, notifications, animation des fenetres, navigation par onglets,... la liste est longue ). De plus, a peut paraitre aberrant pour un utilisateur de Vista ( troll inside ) mais l'innovation ne s'arrete pas  l'interface.. .




> Stabilit : No comment. Un Windows est aussi stable qu'un Linux si l'on applique la mme politique dessus,  savoir :
>     * Ne pas travailler avec un compte "Administrateur" / "root".
>     * Ne pas installer n'importe quoi n'importe comment.
>     * Maintenance rgulire du systme.


J'ai connu une boite o il fallait entre 5  7 min pour allumer son PC sous XP le matin ( soit 2 cafs, un pour le dmarrage, un pour le login ) ceci due aux outils de scurisations novell,  l'anti-virus,  la dfragmentation au dmarrage,  l'invasion de fichiers temps, au sur-bourrage du system32......
tonnement ces problemes sont inexistants sur mes desktops Linux. 





> Compatibilit : No comment. Windows assure une rtrocompatibilit binaire maximale, ainsi qu'une portabilit maximale des applications entre les postes sous Windows. Sous Linux, c'est souvent une plaie : il manque des librairies, faut recompiler, changer de kernel, etc. Pour ma part, devoir installer un GCC sur un poste de secrtaire pour assurer 100% des MAJ, a me choque pas mal quand mme...


j'avoue que cet argument est culte, j'ai presque envie de faire une capture d'cran. il suffit de voir la compatibilit Vista/XP  et les problemes entre les versions de .NET en effet xD.
Sous Linux le systme de package vite toute erreur de compatibilit ( Librarie ou autre ) lors des maj si il est utilis correctement.





> Sous Windows, on peut rechercher plus facilement la fonctionnalit et trouver les commandes ou les programmes adquats. Entre MSDN et "man", il y a plus qu'une diffrence...


En effet, quand je vois le bordel sans nom qu'est MSDN et la documentation Qt, il y a une diffrence  ::mrgreen:: 




> Point personnel : la diabolisation de Microsoft... Suffit que MS publie un standard pour que tout le monde leur gueule dessus, quoi qu'il se passe et quoi qu'il arrive.


Oui bien sur, Microsoft est une socit exemplaire, respectueuse des standards ( surtout Web d'ailleurs ) qui dvoile rgulirement ses specs afin d'assurer une interoprabilit hors pair et qui n'abuse jamais de sa position dominante sur le march. Bref, L'Abb Pierre des socits informatique : nous sommes d'accord.




> Oui et non : les solutions Linux cotent aussi cher que les solutions Microsoft, mais vont dans une case diffrente en terme de comptabilit... Ce que l'on gagne sur le cot d'achat des logiciels, on le perds en salaires pour une maintenance / configuration plus longue, ou pour des assistances plus difficiles  obtenir.


J'imagine que les 60-70% d'conomie avance par Red Hat & Novell sur leurs solutions Linux sont issu d'un film de sciences fiction.




> Pour ma part, j'ai horreur du concept mme de la GPL,  savoir son ct viral. J'estime le droit  la proprit intellectuelle important, pour ne pas dire crucial, et on vit rarement de son mtier en tant un contributeur gratuit... Ou alors, c'est via le support et les services annexes, ce que je trouve bien plus fourbe que l'achat de licence initiale !!! Faire cracher ses thunes (ou son temps)  l'utilisateur une fois qu'il est bloqu, je n'adhre pas DU TOUT, pour ma part.
> 
> 
> Mme nos clients prfrent : un achat initial "cher", mais une maintenance "gratuite"


je trouve ton point de vue archaique. ( crf la cathdrale et le bazaar )

La GPL oblige un partage des sources, ce qui dans la pratique se traduit par un dveloppement moins couteux, des retours de bogues et des patchs beaucoup plus nombreux et SURTOUT la GPL evite cette facheuse tendance qu'a le monde de l'informatique a devoir rinventer la roue sans cesse.
Elle oblige en contre-parti les programmes  tre vendu comme "service uniquement" et non comme " bien + service ".

C'est un modle qui a l'air viable, surtout si l'on compare les rsultats de Red hat  ceux de Microsoft en pleine crise conomique... Red hat, 7eme plus grosse entre  la bourse de New york, vend du GPL.

----------


## Dev-FX

Bonsoir,

Windows, a reste Windows....c'est irremplaable  ::mouarf:: 
Je suis pas contre le monde du libre ! mais il faut voir les choses d'un autre ct :
J'imagine pas une secrtaire qui travaille sous Linux avec Open Office  ::aie:: 
Il faut tre vraiment un utilisateur "averti" pour se retrouver  l'aise, c'est le point fort de Windows au fait, c'est  la port de "Mr. tout le monde"  ::D: 
Comment faire comprendre a un utilisateur qu'il peut pas lire des fichiers MP3 en natif sous Linux (bonjour les manips) ?  ::aie:: 
Les gens qui dfendent Linux c'est des dveloppeurs en principe...Y a t'il un quivalent pour le monstre Visual Studio sous Linux ? je pense pas...
Peut tre que Chrome OS va faire du bruit, juste parce que c'est Google, aprs y a toujours pas de drivers spcifiques pour Linux, sans oublier le fameux DirectX.... 

*UNIX, *BSD, *Solaris et autres c'est pour les serveurs point, le reste c'est du Windows.....

Merci.

----------


## Firwen

> Windows : OS, Office, Visual = poste de dev 100% oprationnel, merci les politiques de domaine, les proprits de projet de groupe, etc.
> Linux : trouver les bons packages (... prohibitif, en temps, surtout vu la haute qualit mnmotechnique des noms de package), les installer, compiler ce qu'il faut, configurer le poste : bien plus long...
> Tu ne peux quand mme pas comparer un setup quasi-automatique  des listes monstrueuses de RPM.


les packages pr-compils suffisent amplement  installer un poste de travail adquat et s'installent en une ligne de commande par poste : extrmement long en effet.




> Ben que veux-tu ? Tu dois administrer ton Windows comme un sagouin, et moi pareil pour mon Linux... Je joue toujours  un jeu crtin sous Linux, qui me fait toujours autant marrer : je fais un cat d'un fichier binaire sur la console. Neuf fois sur dix, a tue la console en question, et c'est comme a depuis 1993 au moins (date o j'ai fait a la premire fois sur le Linux d'un ami)...


Ouvre un fichier binaire au bloc note, 9 fois sur 10 a fait planter le bloc-note en question si le fichier est massif. C'est aussi malin comme comparaison.




> En attendant, c'est Win95 qui l'a sortie en premier...


Franchement que a soit Apple le premier qui a lanc une interface graphique conviviale ou Microsoft ou Linux : qu'est-ce que a peut faire ? c'est le rsultat actuel qui compte.




> N'oublie pas un truc important quand mme : ce ne sont pas les particuliers qui achtent le plus de licences MS... Ct OS, peut-tre (et encore...), mais ct Office, Visual Studio, SQL Server, etc. ce sont les entreprises, et leurs besoins sont assez diffrents de ceux des particuliers.


Ce qu'impose logiquement une entreprise en achetant un soft ( fonctionnel ) c'est justement une qualit de service et un support afin pour avoir une continuit dans son activit malgr les problemes.




> Cela doit bien faire quinze ans au bas mot que a ne m'est pas arriv, a... Depuis que j'ai arrt le test intensif de tous les sharewares plus ou moins bien faits que je trouvais sur le net.
> Je ne t'accuse de rien, mais je n'ai que des jeux originaux, et ce souci ne s'est jamais pos chez moi...


a arrive justement car la rtro-compatibilit est tellement bonne que certains vieux programmes rclament des DLL qui n'existent plus  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 




> Non, mais c'est le cas de DirectX, ou du format .DOC / .XLS


toutes de superbes technologies interoprables garantissant un avenir radieux  l'informatique, nous sommes d'accord  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Mac LAK

> Franchement mac LAK, je sais pas depuis combien de temps tu n'as pas toucher  une distro linux mais on doit pas vivre dans le mme monde ni sur la mme plante.


En fait, a fait  peu prs un mois que j'ai touch  une distro Linux, une Mandriva... Il m'a fallu six heures en tout (dont une bonne partie en transferts Web) pour russir  la faire communiquer avec mon Windows et avoir une chane de dev complte. Yahoo....




> Iptable/netfilter est surement un des pare-feu les plus puissants qui existent quand on le maitrise. Alors lire une aberration pareille .... la cration d'ACL via console permet de faire la pluie et lee beau temps si peu qu'on ait un poil de connaissances en shell...


Tiens ? Ton iptable/netfilter permet de filtrer les accs fichier par fichier par rapport  un rpertoire partag ? Et mieux/plus vite que les 3 cases  cocher sous Windows ?  :;): 




> J'ai connu une boite o il fallait entre 5  7 min pour allumer son PC sous XP le matin ( soit 2 cafs, un pour le dmarrage, un pour le login ) ceci due aux outils de scurisations novell,  l'anti-virus,  la dfragmentation au dmarrage,  l'invasion de fichiers temps, au sur-bourrage du system32......
> tonnement ces problemes sont inexistants sur mes desktops Linux.


Marrant, j'ai exactement le contraire... Mon XP dmarre deux fois plus vite que mon Linux, pour ma part. Alors je veux bien reconnatre que je suis une brle en administration Linux, mais a veut alors dire aussi que la plupart des Linuxiens sont des brles en administration Windows pour arriver  autant de diffrence...




> je trouve ton point de vue archaique. ( crf la cathdrale et le bazaar )


Non, rel : la GPL, c'est une licence *virale*. Notamment, ce ct viral nous empche totalement de l'utiliser sur certains produits o les algorithmes ne doivent pas tre divulgus, surtout pas par une faille lgale (accords de confidentialit).
Et une fois que l'on a fait un projet de ce genre en solution ferme pour cette raison, ben on continue pour le projet suivant, vu que l'on a dj une belle base de modules. Super, la GPL, t'as raison, c'est la meilleure chose jamais invente pour favoriser le logiciel propritaire !  ::mrgreen:: 




> C'est un modle qui a l'air viable, surtout si l'on compare les rsultats de Red hat  ceux de Microsoft en pleine crise conomique... Red hat, 7eme plus grosse entre  la bourse de New york, vend du GPL.


Non, il vend du packaging et du support... Trs lgrement dform, il s'engraisse donc sur le dos des pauvres nafs qui dveloppent gratos, en mettant un bel emballage, un coup de validation et un systme de support. Le prix d'une RHEL n'est pas anodin...




> Il faut tre vraiment un utilisateur "averti" pour se retrouver  l'aise, c'est le point fort de Windows au fait, c'est  la port de "Mr. tout le monde" 
> Comment faire comprendre a un utilisateur qu'il peut pas lire des fichiers MP3 en natif sous Linux (bonjour les manips) ? 
> Les gens qui dfendent Linux c'est des dveloppeurs en principe...Y a t'il un quivalent pour le monstre Visual Studio sous Linux ? je pense pas...
> Peut tre que Chrome OS va faire du bruit, juste parce que c'est Google, aprs y a toujours pas de drivers spcifiques pour Linux, sans oublier le fameux DirectX....


C'est exactement a... Mais ce qu'un geek (intgral ou dbutant) trouve "facile", voire "naturel", n'est pas forcment ce que le reste de la plante trouve "naturel". Certains trouvent "normal" de taper "uname -a" pour savoir sur quel OS ils tournent, d'autres prfrent faire "bouton droit - proprits" ou taper "ver"...




> Ouvre un fichier binaire au bloc note, 9 fois sur 10 a fait planter le bloc-note en question si le fichier est massif. C'est aussi malin comme comparaison.


S'il dpasse 64 ko uniquement, c'est la limite du bloc-note. a marche aussi avec un fichier texte, d'ailleurs, t'as Wordpad sinon pour ouvrir n'importe quoi.




> Franchement que a soit Apple le premier qui a lanc une interface graphique conviviale ou Microsoft ou Linux : qu'est-ce que a peut faire ? c'est le rsultat actuel qui compte.


Pas totalement : *il va se passer quoi, d'aprs toi, si un des acteurs principaux de l'innovation s'arrte ?*




> a arrive justement car la rtro-compatibilit est tellement bonne que certains vieux programmes rclament des DLL qui n'existent plus


Je serais trs tonn que tu ne trouves pas la DLL en question sur le net (ce sont habituellement des runtimes, d'ailleurs)... On peut aussi se demander d'ailleurs pourquoi le dveloppeur n'a pas distribu lesdits runtimes avec son application, aussi, si ce n'est par pure flemme d'conomiser quelques Ko sur son modem RTC de l'poque...




> toutes de superbes technologies interoprables garantissant un avenir radieux  l'informatique, nous sommes d'accord


DirectX a dj contribu, et pas qu'un peu,  flinguer presque totalement le march du jeu sur autre chose que Windows, et les documents au format Office sont accepts par toutes les entreprises (ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un fichier Latex ou PostScript, par exemple...). Autre chose ?  :;):

----------


## kain_tn

> Windows : OS, Office, Visual = poste de dev 100% oprationnel, merci les politiques de domaine, les proprits de projet de groupe, etc.
> Linux : trouver les bons packages (... prohibitif, en temps, surtout vu la haute qualit mnmotechnique des noms de package), les installer, compiler ce qu'il faut, configurer le poste : bien plus long...
> Tu ne peux quand mme pas comparer un setup quasi-automatique  des listes monstrueuses de RPM.


Franchement, tu n'as pas d toucher un Linux depuis bien longtemps :p
C'est un peu comme si je prenais windows3.1 comme comparaison au lieu de parler des plus rcents :S




> Mouais, t'as quand mme tout le systme d'administration et d'accs au net...


 La mme sous Linux  ::): 




> Oui, sous Windows, t'as besoin de 3 CD : Windows, Office, Visual Studio. Ce sont trois produits diffrents, mme si on peut aussi les packager au besoin. Et t'as gure plus qu'un kernel et un shell si tu installes une distribution minimale : ce n'est pas non plus "la rgle", c'est juste quelques distributions qui sont un minimum correctement packages.


Alors dj Windows + Office + Visual, a fait trois licences  payer (mme si j'avoue beaucoup aimer Visual studio) et donc a n'est pas accessible pour l'utilisateur qui achte juste sa boite Windows...
Ensuite, l'utilisateur qui installe un Linux de base (= par dfaut) n'a pas une distribution minimale (celle-ci tant plutt rserve aux serveurs) mais une distribution avec le minimum d'outils pour commencer  travailler (ce qui reprsente dj beaucoup plus que ce que tu trouveras sur un windows "brut")




> Heu... Tu tais o, fin 80/dbut 90 ? Dans une caverne ?  Windows n'a toujours t *QUE* graphique, hein, c'est juste qu'auparavant il tait au dessus de MS-DOS... Un peu comme X, qui se lanait pendant longtemps depuis une console. Taper "startx" ou "win", je ne vois pas trop la diffrence pour ma part.


En effet, "my mistake". Il s'agit d'un abus de langage. Il fallait bien videment lire M$ et non Windows. En revanche, quand tu parlais d'innovation, saches que les interfaces graphiques existaient depuis quelques annes quand M$ a sorti Windows.  ::): 




> L, c'est du foutage de gueule, par contre. C'est le contraire, et de loin. Tu devrais un jour cliquer sur le bouton "Paramtres avancs" de l'onglet "Scurit" d'un programme, je pense.


 Justement, on reste loin du compte.  ::): 




> Question de cas d'utilisation et/ou de "mentalit"... Sachant que sous Linux, virer une fonctionnalit complte (ptant ainsi toute rtrocompatibilit binaire, cf. les smaphores dans je ne sais plus quelle version de kernel  venir) n'est pas une chose rare non plus, c'est a qui oblige  recompiler si tu as des applications " toi" sur la machine et non pas uniquement des packages.


 Encore une fois, aujourd'hui, c'est encore plus facile que d'aller dsinstaller un programme sous windows en passant par le panneau de configuration: a gre les dpendances et tout a  ::): 




> Cela doit bien faire quinze ans au bas mot que a ne m'est pas arriv, a... Depuis que j'ai arrt le test intensif de tous les sharewares plus ou moins bien faits que je trouvais sur le net.
> Je ne t'accuse de rien, mais je n'ai *que* des jeux originaux, et ce souci ne s'est *jamais* pos chez moi...


 Mais moi aussi...




> Je fais encore tourner certaines vieilles applis Windows 3.1 sur mon XP SP3, et mme des applis DOS 5.0... Mon record est sur une vieille appli DOS de 1983 que j'ai hlas perdue, qui tournait nickel sur un Windows 2000.
> Tu fais encore tourner tes binaires de 1992 sur ton Linux actuel, toi ?


 Alors il se trouve que trs peu d'applications antrieures au 98 tournent encore car il y a eu un changement radical  l'poque dans le mode d'adressage si je me souviens bien... 
Quant aux applications de 92... sur un systme n en 91, je me demande qui peux encore en avoir  tester!! Plus srieusement, il y a eu une mise  jour majeure de la libc de la version 5  la 6 (un peu comme pour win95 -> win98), et  partir de l, je ne pense pas rencontrer le moindre problme de compatibilit...




> Vire ton admin Windows, alors, il est mauvais...


  ::):  Je voulais juste dire qu'une fois que tu as configurer une machine, que ce soit sur l'un ou l'autre des systme, tu peux le dployer  grande chelle sur ton parc de machines, et donc ct temps ben c'est sensiblement pareil.




> Je parle justement en service de prestation, l : vendre un soft avec une garantie "gratuite", et donner un soft avec une garantie "payante", c'est plus qu'une lgre diffrence...


Justement, a dpend: si une socit veux vendre du service autour d'un soft gratuit, elle a tout intrt  ce que son soft soit bon ( pour qu'il soit utilis le plus possible ). Vendre du service, a ne veux pas dire mettre  disposition une hotline mais plutt former des employs, proposer des outils de dploiement, etc




> N'oublie pas un truc important quand mme : ce ne sont pas les particuliers qui achtent le plus de licences MS... Ct OS, peut-tre (et encore...), mais ct Office, Visual Studio, SQL Server, etc. ce sont les entreprises, et leurs besoins sont assez diffrents de ceux des particuliers.


 On parle bien ici des entreprises en effet. Si je dois bien reconnatre que SQL Server et Visual Studio sont de trs bons outils, je persiste  trouver qu'tre oblig de tourner sur windows pour les utiliser est quand mme assez cher pay.

----------


## kain_tn

> En fait, a fait  peu prs un mois que j'ai touch  une distro Linux, une Mandriva... Il m'a fallu six heures en tout (dont une bonne partie en transferts Web) pour russir  la faire communiquer avec mon Windows et avoir une chane de dev complte. Yahoo....


a fait 24h pour ma part, et il m'a fallu  peu prs 40 minutes pour tlcharger les paquets depuis internet et la configurer tout comme il faut  ::): 




> Marrant, j'ai exactement le contraire... Mon XP dmarre deux fois plus vite que mon Linux, pour ma part. Alors je veux bien reconnatre que je suis une brle en administration Linux, mais a veut alors dire aussi que la plupart des Linuxiens sont des brles en administration Windows pour arriver  autant de diffrence...


 L, c'est de la mauvaise foi, ou alors tu ne dois pas installer grand chose dessus  ::): 




> Pas totalement : *il va se passer quoi, d'aprs toi, si un des acteurs principaux de l'innovation s'arrte ?*


L'innovation passe bien souvent d'abord par les universits  ::): 
H oui, le logiciel libre  :;): 


Bon, sur ce, j'arrte le troll pour ce soir moi  ::):

----------


## Mac LAK

> Alors dj Windows + Office + Visual, a fait trois licences  payer (mme si j'avoue beaucoup aimer Visual studio) et donc a n'est pas accessible pour l'utilisateur qui achte juste sa boite Windows...


On parle surtout d'entreprises, l, le lambda moyen n'ayant absolument pas l'utilit d'Office (Wordpad suffit amplement pour le courrier annuel  l'agence immobilire ou l'assurance...). Ct dveloppement, il y a des versions gratuites de Visual...




> (ce qui reprsente dj beaucoup plus que ce que tu trouveras sur un windows "brut")


Un navigateur Web, un client mail, un traitement de texte (certes "minimaliste"), un diteur de fichiers texte... 90% des employs de bureau ne se servent rellement pas de beaucoup plus, et c'est encore pire pour un joueur. Pour un dveloppeur, c'est autre chose, mais l aussi, on peut avoir plein de choses gratuites chez MS.




> Encore une fois, aujourd'hui, c'est encore plus facile que d'aller dsinstaller un programme sous windows en passant par le panneau de configuration: a gre les dpendances et tout a


Mes propres programmes se dsinstallent trs correctement... Tu crois que c'est li au fait que je ne bcle pas cette tape, et que je respecte les rgles normales de dveloppement Windows ?  :;): 




> Alors il se trouve que trs peu d'applications antrieures au 98 tournent encore car il y a eu un changement radical  l'poque dans le mode d'adressage si je me souviens bien...


Mode qui est mul, seules les applications tapant directement dans le hard ne sont plus fonctionnelles.




> Quant aux applications de 92... sur un systme n en 91, je me demande qui peux encore en avoir  tester!!


On jouait  un clone de Bomberman  l'poque, sur Linux...  ::mrgreen:: 




> On parle bien ici des entreprises en effet. Si je dois bien reconnatre que SQL Server et Visual Studio sont de trs bons outils, je persiste  trouver qu'tre oblig de tourner sur windows pour les utiliser est quand mme assez cher pay.


Moi, c'est le contraire, je trouve a justement peu cher vu les services qu'ils rendent... C'est quoi, 100 euros de licence, quand a permet de gagner des heures de travail chaque semaine, pour aboutir  des SEMAINES de gain de productivit  la fin de l'anne ?  ::twisted:: 




> L, c'est de la mauvaise foi, ou alors tu ne dois pas installer grand chose dessus


Non, je sais le configurer, ce n'est pas pareil... Mon Windows est plein  ras-la-gueule au contraire. Mais je ne le laisse pas dmarrer n'importe quoi par dfaut, contrairement  90% des utilisateurs, et je n'installe pas non plus de scories genre GoogleBar. "Load On Demand", c'est la rgle de base pour avoir un systme ractif.
Tu vois, c'est comme tout : une simple question de (bonnes) habitudes  prendre... Le problme avec Windows, c'est que tout le monde trouve "normal" de faire n'importe quoi avec (on remarquera le miracle que a puisse encore fonctionner, d'ailleurs). Sous Linux, tu te fais incendier si jamais tu oses envisager de faire pareil... Ce qui produirait srement les mmes effets, d'ailleurs : PC qui rame, applis qui plantent, systme instable.

----------


## xtope

Personnellement je suis de ceux qui pensent que Linux n'est pas encore prt pour le grand public... Je suis dsol, mais les problmes  se tirer les cheveux sont AUSSI une ralit sur Linux.

Quand je vois des discours du genre "microsoft poursuit un combat perdu d'avance", je ne peux m'empcher de rigoler doucement...

----------


## BbT0n

> Steve Ballmer, PDG de Microsoft,mprise ouvertement assez frquemment dans ses diffrentes interventions en public les produits gratuits


Microsoft, une thique financire qui  peur du libre partage de l'information et des source, c'est pas leurs nerf de guerre
Il n'ont pas envi de perdre leurs image de LA socit d'informatique du monde, avec leurs monopole sur les OS, il en paillerons le prix dans 10ans quand l'utilisateur lambda aura conscience des alternatives

Je tien  saluer le travail ralis par l'quipe de WINE qui on le courage et la passion pour faire avancer les chose pour le libre.  ::ccool:: 

Si il porte des applications professionnel sous Linux, ce sera peut tre la fin des sations de travail sous win$, car une licence en moins  payer, ce qui n'est pas ngligeable en ce temps de crise  ::mouarf:: 
Voici un article sur les logiciel les plus demand en portage sous linux
Photoshop en tte de liste !




> Mais les problmes  se tirer les cheveux sont AUSSI une ralit sur Linux


Oui une ralit quand on est un utilisateur "standard" mais il est clair que si on lui met une gentoo entre les main, il aura de quoi tre vraiment dgout de Linux  ::aie:: 
Mais restons raliste Ubuntu (dont je ne suis pas utilisateur, mais des collegue de travail l'utilise) arrive  un niveau de transparance du clic qui approche celui des systme Windows

----------


## Le_CuLtO

Pour me voir sous linux il faudra que:

- les jeux fonctionnent sur cet OS nativement.
- des drivers potables de mes matriels soient disponibles (ce qui n'est pas encore le cas)
- on puisse tout faire sans taper le moindre truc dans la ligne de commande (et quand on commence  matriser seulement l on commence  ouvrir la console)
- quand appget ne me fera plus tlcharger un 2nd noyau linux pour faire tourner je ne sais quelle application (si si a m'est dj arriv avec le appget graphique de mandriva)

Et  mon avis il y a peu d'espoir que cela arrive,  moins que l'Europe recommence  menacer microsoft pour rendre le code source de directx open source. Ce serait dj un norme pas en avant.

----------


## Barsy

Juste pour apporter ma pierre au dbat : je pense que dans le monde professionnel, Microsoft a encore une trs belle place.

Dj parce que Microsoft Office 2007 est loin devant OOo 3.0 (qui ressemble plus  un MS Office 2000) et ensuite parce que les solutions Microsoft ncessitent beaucoup moins d'entretien que les solutions "Libres". On paye plus cher au dpart mais on conomise sur la dure. Les entreprises savent faire le calcul.

D'autre part, on parle de l'utilisation de Linux comme serveur, mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'il existe des solutions server chez Microsoft : WS 2003/2008, Exchange, MOSS sont des produits "cl en main" qui ne ncessitent pas de comptences particulires pour tre configurs.

Sans parler de Visual Studio au milieu de tout a qui permet de faire trs rapidement des dveloppement sur chaque produit afin d'adapter plus prcisment la solution au besoin d'une entreprise. L'avantage d'une architecture 100% Microsoft est que tous les produits communiquent trs bien entre eux et de faon trs simple. Rien n'est complexe  configurer.

Je dirais que seul point noir dans la nbuleuse d'outils Microsoft, c'est IE (ce qui est dommage, car les contrles ActiveX apportent un vrai plus au niveau de la communication entre les outils). Toutefois, je pense que Microsoft reconnais ses erreurs puisqu'il adapte de plus en plus ses produits pour les rendre compatibles avec les navigateurs concurrents.

Bref, pour conclure, je pense que Microsoft a encore de beaux jours devant lui avant qu'on vienne le dtrner.

Je finirai juste en faisant remarquer qu'en 2010, on va voir apparaitre les premires solutions de "cloud computing" (dj lanc en Bta par Google). Je pense qu'on ne peux pas encore s'avancer pour dire si cela reprsente l'avenir de l'informatique ou si a fera un flop. Mais une chose est sure, c'est que le monde du libre aura beaucoup de mal  le concurrencer au vu des cot requis (enfin, l non plus je ne m'avance pas, on peut aussi imaginer se servir du p2p par exemple pour mettre en place des solutions gratuites sans payer de serveurs).

----------


## frazz

Certains post a multiples citations sont tout de meme mega compliqu a lire, surtout que le debat est sterile, la mauvaise foie est de part et d'autre, on contredit les arguments des autres a base de  ::lol::  et de  ::mrgreen::  du genre "oh, ca c'est vraiment pas malin" en cherchant juste a decredibiliser les autres...

Pour ma part, je tourne sous Vista(bientot 7)/Mandriva/SUsE, et je doit dire que j'ai tout de meme une preference pour windows, je me suis fait a toutes les "contrariets" occasionn par linux (le debut sous linux est assez indigeste, j'ai fait ca tout seul, au debut je cherchait meme des executable pour installer des applis, c'est dire...) et le systeme en lui meme est pas mal, mais etant programmeur occasionnel et plutot ax multimedia, internet (j'ai nux suite a la demande d'un prof et par curiosit egalement), je ne vois pas quel plus m'apporte linux, si ce n'est ce petit cot "col blanc sourrire en coin" qui me ferai dire "oui, ma j'utilise linux, toi windows, hmm, manant..."

Linux chez un utilisateur lambda, c'est du snobisme pour moi, pour un serveur c'est le mieux, et pour un developpeur ca peut se justifier...




> Personnellement je suis choqu. Il est dit clairement : il faut vendre un produit plus cher et moins adapt au besoin des clients afin d'couler notre marchandise. Et aprs il y en a encore qui soutiennent ces ******.


Oui, enfin c'est une societ, pas une asso humanitaire, ouvrons les yeux, le profits est le maitre mot de toute entreprises, nul ne travaille pour la gloire, vendre des produits plus cher, ca me fait penser a une firme fruit...


Sinon, a propos de la decla, c'est tout de meme "etrange", google annonce la sortie de son OS, et microsoft projette sur le devant de la scene linux et Opera (qui merite d'etre bien plus connu et d'etre leader sur son march), un futur concurent de GoogleOS et un concurent de Chrome, ca serait un belle figure stylistique de leur part que je serai pas surpris, apres dans quel but, j'avou ne pas m'y connaitre assez (un peu de leche pour voir comment ca reagi, faire monter l'interet autour de ces elements histoire de freiner Google...)

----------


## BbT0n

> il existe des solutions server chez Microsoft : WS 2003/2008, Exchange, MOSS sont des produits "cl en main" qui ne ncessitent pas de comptences particulires pour tre configurs.


Aprs c'est les besoins de l'entreprise ou autre, un serveur web qui hberge 300 sites internet, j'aurai un peut peur de mettre le serveur web IIS de Microsoft.
Si ce n'est qu'il est on des bon produit, et comme tu dit, les application communique aisement entre elles. Je m'en sert  l'entreprise et a tourne, mais aprs c'est une histoire d'thique et jamais a ne tournera chez moi  ::pingoin2:: 

Je suis pour les architecture htrogne, comme a moins de chance que tout ne tombe en cas d'attaque

----------


## tibotibo69

L'ternel combat entre Windows et Linux et relanc  ::):  .

J'utilise les deux OS et je me satisfait que Microsoft aie "peur" de Linux car plus on aura de diversit dans les OS, mieux a sera !

----------


## benzoben

Dj, une remarque : les posts prcdents sur la comparaison Windows/Linux n'apportent pas grand chose. C'est vraiment une question de gout personnel ou de vcu. A tel argument correspondra toujours un autre argument mais aucun ne sera vraiment objectif.

La question de dpart est : est ce que Microsoft a raison de craindre Linux?
Je pense que oui, car dans un monde de concurrence, toute alternative viable est une menace pour Microsoft (ou n'importe quel socit).
Est ce que Linux est une alternative viable? 
Le problme est qu'on confond open source, gratuit, monopole et libert. Chacun y voit son intrt. Je pense que la majorit des gens y voient d'abord gratuit. Moi je suis dans le service. Combien de fois ai je vu un client choisir une solution open source uniquement  cause du (non) prix. Mais c'est pas pour autant qu'il voudra payer pour le service de maintenance. Il se dit qu'on pourra toujours modifier le code source en cas de problme (sans vraiment se poser la question du cot d'une telle dcision). Donc je me pose la question de savoir de quoi vive les gens qui font du libre. De la pub? a me parait un peu illusoire.
Ensuite l'avantage de socit comme Microsoft, c'est qu'elle cr de l'innovation (c'est pas la seule loin de l). Avec des socits de poids on peut voir arriver des innovations s'imposer plus rapidement. Ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit : ce ne sont pas les seuls a faire de l'innovation mais avec elle, les nouveauts arrivent plus vite sur le march. Je ne suis pas sur que Linux soit en position de leader (au sens de proposer des nouveauts et des standards) en se basant sur le modle qu'elle a actuellement.
En ce qui concerne la libert. C'est pas l'open source qui y rpond. Ce sont les standards. Et je trouve que depuis plusieurs annes, il y a des consortiums qui font des standards et beaucoup de socits s'y mettent (dont Microsoft).
Donc en ce qui me concerne, Linux est une menace pour MS sur le domaine des serveurs (o les entreprises cherchent  gagner de l'argent) mais au niveau grand public, ils ont encore de la marge.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Pour ma part Linux n'est pas actuellement un concurrent srieux de Microsoft.

J'ai pour mon exprience personnelle constat que :
 mme si Linux a fais d'norme progrs en ergonomie l'utilisateur de base sera plus a l'aise sur Windows que sur Linux. J'ai install un ordi pour des amis qui ne connaissent rien de rien en info il on test linux puis Windows -> ils sont rests sur ce dernier.

Linux est quand mme plus difficile a prendre en main : il faut des connaissances assez pouss car la ligne de commande reste le seul moyen de bien utiliser cet OS n'en dplaise a ceux qui clame haut et fort que maintenant on peut faire si ou  avec des belle fentres. ::roll:: 

Mon firewall sous linux c'est ligne de commande ou rien....
Donc pour la "simplicit" (pour moi c'est simple mais c'est mon mtier donc normal) on repassera.

Je ne parles mme pas des jeux  ::lol:: 

Cordialement

----------


## BbT0n

> Donc je me pose la question de savoir de quoi vive les gens qui font du libre. De la pub? a me parait un peu illusoire.


une bonne partie travail sur leurs temps libre

----------


## smarties

Ca me fait rire quand je vois qu'il faut tre un utilisateur avertit pour utiliser linux, surtout au niveau des secrtaires :
 - elles savent lire donc s'identifier ne devrait pas tre la fin du monde
 - OpenOfiice est un peu droutant par rapport  Office vu que les menus ne sont pas les mme mais c'est tout
 - Je ne vois pas pourquoi Firefox serait plus difficile  prendre en main que IE
 - Pour les clients mails, je dirais la mme chose
 - Et niveau virus, c'est trs limit sur Linux

----------


## Barsy

> Ca me fait rire quand je vois qu'il faut tre un utilisateur avertit pour utiliser linux, surtout au niveau des secrtaires :
>  - elles savent lire donc s'identifier ne devrait pas tre la fin du monde
>  - OpenOfiice est un peu droutant par rapport  Office vu que les menus ne sont pas les mme mais c'est tout
>  - Je ne vois pas pourquoi Firefox serait plus difficile  prendre en main que IE
>  - Pour les clients mails, je dirais la mme chose
>  - Et niveau virus, c'est trs limit sur Linux


A mon avis, tu ne dois pas croiser souvent d'utilisateurs de base. Dans les entreprises, il y en a qui sont de vrais billes.

PS : Et puis Open Office est largement moins bon que MS Office (a n'a rien  voir avec la prise en main). De mme Outlook a fait beaucoup de progrs (autant la version 2000 tait minable, autant la 2007 est terrible)

----------


## Invit

> Ca me fait rire quand je vois qu'il faut tre un utilisateur avertit pour utiliser linux, surtout au niveau des secrtaires :
>  1 elles savent lire donc s'identifier ne devrait pas tre la fin du monde
>  2 OpenOfiice est un peu droutant par rapport  Office vu que les menus ne sont pas les mme mais c'est tout
>  3 Je ne vois pas pourquoi Firefox serait plus difficile  prendre en main que IE
>  4 Pour les clients mails, je dirais la mme chose
>  5 Et niveau virus, c'est trs limit sur Linux



1 -> OK admettons.
2 ->  Un peu droutant.... une secrtaire qui bosse depuis toujours sous Office sera forcement moins efficace sans compter le temps d'adaptation et le manque de fonctionnalits.
3->Tu change des habitudes... donc a va pas bien se passer (Si je vais sur Mac je vais pleurer elle aussi pour linux  ::mouarf:: )
4-> Voir 3
5-> Une secrtaire ne dois pas s'occuper de virus si le rseau est bien configur argument caduc

Beaucoup de gens conduisent des autos c'est pas pour autant qu'ils savent  changer un cardan lol pareil en info.
Mais j'admets que Linux a fais des progrs, MAIS actuellement ce n'est pas un concurrent srieux, Microsoft prends les devants "c'est tout".

----------


## smarties

Je suis d'accord, il faut un peu de temps pour prendre tout a en main mais une fois que c'est fait on est tranquille

----------


## Invit

Le temps c'est de l'argent  ::D: 

Et en plus s'il faut grer un parc sous windows et un sous linux (je parles pas des serveurs) Il faut embaucher plus de personnes (bah oui la secrtaire elle sais se dbrouiller sous XP mais sous linux c'est une autre historie le moindre soucis -> "allo la hot-line ?") donc tu ne paye plus la licence Microsoft mais un mec tous les mois pendant X annes.... c'est "lgrement" moins rentable comme solution.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pour moi c'est de la stratgie commerciale. Je ne sais pas ce que Microsoft en attend mais je pense qu'ils ont une ide derrire la tte, et que cette annonce n'est qu'un paravent !  ::ccool:: 

Faudrait pas se leurrer, quand mme. Quand on parle OS.. on parle Windows (Microsoft). Quand on parle Office.. on parle MSOffice (Microsoft). Quand on parle informatique, on dit Microsoft ! 

Parler d'OS en comparant l'impact de MAC, Linux et Windows, c'est comparer l'impact de la fermeture de la boulangerie de quartier (Linux), du Marchand de Piano (MAC) par rapport  celle de Total (Windows) dans l'conomie mondiale ! ::aie::

----------


## nprovost

> Pour moi c'est de la stratgie commerciale


+1
je me demande aussi si cela cache quelque chose (voir galement la main tendue pour Mono). Une attaque indirecte d'autres concurrents comme Apple ?

Sur le plan des serveurs, c'est vrai depuis longtemps

----------


## berceker united

> [...]
> Parler d'OS en comparant l'impact de MAC, Linux et Windows, c'est comparer l'impact de la fermeture de la boulangerie de quartier (Linux), du Marchand de Piano (MAC) par rapport  celle de Total (Windows) dans l'conomie mondiale !


Trs bonne exemple  ::ccool::

----------


## Olivier.p

Microsoft n'a pas dit qu'ils mettaient la cl sur la porte  cause de Linux non plus. Juste que c'est une menace potentielle.

Et oui bientt la loi HADOPI sera applique en France ! Donc plus de tlchargement (Edit : illgal) de Windows ! Ni de Office ! Devant les sommes qui leur seront demandes les particuliers vont aller regarder, si ce n'est Linux, au moins oOo !

HADOPI l'ami du libre ?  ::aie::

----------


## Dalini71

Ce qui est marrant c'est que Linux a beaucoup de qualits que Windows n'a pas, mais ces qualits l'utilisateur moyen n'en a rien  faire la plupart du temps.
Des mise  jours et installations beaucoup mieux que sur Windows ? Surement mais il s'en fout, il ne sais pas ce que c'est vraiment.

Lui il va voir Linux de son oeil de noob : 
- Il peut pas jouer
- Ces logiciels ftiches ne sont pas prsents
- Son matos ne sera peut-tre pas pris en charge
- Il faut tout rapprendre (OS + logiciels) et pour quoi ? pas grand chose  ces yeux 

Windows a encore de bien beaux jours devant lui, Linux ne touche pas assez de monde, loins de l  ::ccool::

----------


## crashtib

Bonjour,

Aprs un bon gros troll qui tche et qui est mort tout seul, je me permets d'avancer mon humble opinion qui va rejoindre celle de beaucoup d'autres : 

ct serveur : je n'y connais absolument rien. 

ct machines personnelles : 95% des machines personnelles sont utilises par des nophytes. pour elles, PC = windows. microsoft, ils savent pas ce que c'est et ils s'en foutent. Eux, ce qu'ils veulent , c'est que a marche quand ils veulent acheter un billet sur voyage SNCF ou crire un e-mail  leur soeur avec le dernier ppt marrant. et mme si il est indniable que de bien meilleures solutions que "IE, outlook, windows media player, MSN" existent, pour les gens c'est un changement. eux se foutent de savoir si c'est mieux ou moins bien, si le code est libre ou non, si la norme W3C est respecte ou non. ce qu'ils veulent c'est retrouver le bouton "OK" au mme endroit. *faire changer les mentalits tient plus de la conduite du changement que de la qualit des logiciels proprement dits.*. Comme l'informatique, pour eux "c'est cool mais c'est compliqu donc on perd du temps", qu'ils mettent plus de temps  crire  la main qu'au clavier... fin bref faut redescendre sur terre, le pignolage sur man vs. MSDN a n'intresse que nous... 

alors bon mon avis c'est que linux est un meilleur outil pour les professionnels, sous beaucoup de points de vue, mais de l  dire qu'un jour reprsentera une menace pour M$... en effet pour paraphraser louis griffon, c'est de la stratgie commerciale, d'une parce qu'on en parle (voir ce post), de deux parce qu'en effet je pense qu'ils prparent autre chose dont personne ici ne peut en connatre la nature

----------


## Mat.M

> Vous vous souvenez de frontpage ? C'tait du propre a aussi...


Rendons  Csar....c'est vrai que Frontpage produisait du code vraiment dg... pour bien verrouiller les pages HTML avec des attributs propritaires  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Vilmir

Je juge ce point de vue de Ballmer comme une belle erreur stratgique. Chaque entit qui a tent de prendre et conserver plus de 90% d'un march a fini par se faire dsintgrer par l'histoire. 
Windows doit avoir des concurrents, meilleurs que lui et plus adapts  certains cas. C'est pour le bien des utilisateurs mais aussi de Microsoft. 
Mme avec 50% du march des OS je suis sr que Microsoft continuera  tre une boite en bonne sant.

----------


## Mac LAK

> - Et niveau virus, c'est trs limit sur Linux


Parce que a ne reprsente pas une cible suffisamment intressante... Si 90% des ordinateurs sont sous Windows, il est plus intressant de les cibler plutt que les 10% restants.
Simple logique... Si c'tait Linux qui avait 90% de parts de march, les virus seraient sous Linux et non plus Windows.




> HADOPI l'ami du libre ?


Sr, t'as souvent d voir les mecs de Microsoft dbarquer chez les particuliers pour vrifier leurs licences... Je te rappelle que s'ils taient en noir avec "SWAT" crit dans le dos, ce n'tait pas la vraie vie, mais "_Les Experts_"  la tl, hein...  ::mouarf::  Faudrait voir  ne pas confondre le lobby du cinma et de la musique avec Microsoft, ce n'est pas tout  fait la mme chose quand mme.

Microsoft n'a quasiment aucun intrt  emm... les particuliers, en dehors d'un achat de licence d'OS qu'ils paient de toutes faons pour 95% d'entre eux. S'ils sont habitus  Windows, ils l'imposeront dans leur entreprise (ou, au minimum, feront pression)... Et face au cot des formations Linux,  la perte de productivit et  l'ambiance pourrie que gnrerait le changement des habitudes, une licence Windows + Office, c'est que dalle. N'importe quel chef d'entreprise de taille suffisante te le confirmera...

----------


## kubuntu_user

> Bonjour,
> 
> ct machines personnelles : 95% des machines personnelles sont utilises par des nophytes. pour elles, PC = windows. microsoft, ils savent pas ce que c'est et ils s'en foutent. Eux, ce qu'ils veulent , c'est que a marche quand ils veulent acheter un billet sur voyage SNCF ou crire un e-mail  leur soeur avec le dernier ppt marrant. et mme si il est indniable que de bien meilleures solutions que "IE, outlook, windows media player, MSN" existent, pour les gens c'est un changement. eux se foutent de savoir si c'est mieux ou moins bien, si le code est libre ou non, si la norme W3C est respecte ou non. ce qu'ils veulent c'est retrouver le bouton "OK" au mme endroit. *faire changer les mentalits tient plus de la conduite du changement que de la qualit des logiciels proprement dits.*. Comme l'informatique, pour eux "c'est cool mais c'est compliqu donc on perd du temps", qu'ils mettent plus de temps  crire  la main qu'au clavier... fin bref faut redescendre sur terre, le pignolage sur man vs. MSDN a n'intresse que nous...


Bon il n'a pas tout  fait tord, en effet, moi mme dans mon entreprise. Lorsque certaines de nos employs ont dcouvert la souris...hum..sans commentaire..  ::mrgreen::  

Brefs, il est vrai que tout le monde c'est conduire une voiture, mais pas forcment savoir faire la vidange de celle ci ^^

Malheureusement. 


*@Mac LAK*

Entre nous, tu y mets franchement des la trs mauvaise foi  :;):   , car on dirait que tu parle de linux y'a 15 ans. Ca  bien chang. 

Pour ma part, je pense plutot que tu as une sorte de haine de linux  :;):   .

Tu as beau dire ce que tu veux, mais lors d'une install de windows, tu est automatiquement Admin, et donc par defaut tu fait ce que tu veux, mme si Vista prvient parfois, le Virus, ne prviens pas lui, vista ou pas, il fait chier le monde dans ton pc windows   :;):  

Sous linux, tu n'est pas root. Mais un utilisateur. Et crah une Debian, ou open bsd, mme gentoo, essaye un peu.  :;):  


Windows, lui  de trs bon cot, il est simple, ergonomique, stable parfois, (il suffit de faire attention  ce qu'on y met) vu que les programmes proviennent de partout... 

Windows  des srieux atout par rapport  Linux.

Linux  des srieux atout par rapport  Windows

et vice versa pour mac/Linux/windows.


TOUT LES TROIS SONT DE BON OS !!! 

Avec chacun leur propre fonctionnement.


Une chose. 

Si les dveloppeurs, qui font tourner leur application sur windows, les transpos sous Linux, la on pourra en reparl  :;):  

C'est  cause des dveloppeurs d'application que Linux avance tout doucement (mais surement), car pas beaucoup d'applis pour Linux. 

Imagine, un Dreamwever sous LInux, un photoshop sous Linux, et les meilleurs applis qui faut l'avouer sont les meilleurs pour ce qu'il font de tout les os (donc windows et mac parfois) ...

Tu n'aurai pas le mme discours. 


Chez moi, je mets 3   fois moins de temps pour installer et configur un linux. (et je te parle pas de Ubuntu user friendly  :;):     ) 


Car avec Ubuntu (ou xu, ou kubuntu), installer les applis les plus courantes (pidgin, ou kopete, etc...) ca prends 5 minutes...  et les sources sont Hyper fiables...  :;):  


Windows  de super point fort cot user friendly aussi, pourquoi ?  car M$ a  ses cots, entreprises, developpeurs, etc..de grosses boites qui le suivent car => $$$$ CA RAPPORTE et c'est tout a fait normal.



Cependant, tout les deux ont leurs defaut et avantage pour tout le monde. et de meme pour les entreprises.


Windows en thermes de scurit, ne me dit pas le contraire, c'est vraiment une passoire, et une chiotte....  ::mouarf::  

Linux par contre, c'est le contraire.   :;):  

Tout les serveur web, ou presque sont sous linux...(envirronement UNIX.)

Tiens pour preuve.. => *http://www.societe.com/*   Regarde tout en bas le beau petit diablotin....  ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen::   Et pour une socit comme (socit.com    ::mouarf::  ::mrgreen::    ) le serveur  intrt d'tre scuris...avec les infos qu'ils dtiennent...   :;):  


Et ne me dit pas " si 90% des pars tait sous linux...gnagna..."


Y'a pas mal de MAC aussi, pas pour autant qu'ils sont blinds de virus...    ::zoubi::  


Sur ce.


Windows est bien

Linux est bien

Mac est bien

----------


## Mac LAK

> Entre nous, tu y mets franchement des la trs mauvaise foi   , car on dirait que tu parle de linux y'a 15 ans. Ca  bien chang.


Bof... Toujours les mmes commandes cryptiques, toujours les mmes chanes immondes d'outils pour faire un truc basique, toujours le mme bronx ds que t'es sur un kernel embarqu, toujours des problmes de drivers... Pas vu de diffrence notable, pour ma part : tu ne peux toujours rien faire de "srieux" sans ouvrir un terminal et bouffer du "man", pour lequel il te faut connatre d'abord le nom de la fonction avant de savoir  quoi elle sert...  :;): 




> Pour ma part, je pense plutot que tu as une sorte de haine de linux


Non, tu noteras ce que j'ai dit plus haut : Linux, c'est trs bien en configuration *fige*, c'est  dire sur un serveur ou embarqu. En poste *utilisateur*, c'est nul, a n'arrive pas  la cheville de Windows, ou de MacOS (qui est mme encore suprieur  Windows  ce niveau, au prix d'une extensibilit plus faible par contre...).




> Tu as beau dire ce que tu veux, mais lors d'une install de windows, tu est automatiquement Admin, et donc par defaut tu fait ce que tu veux


Avec un gros message sur la doc et  l'installation qui te conseille bien de crer un compte utilisateur... 

_[TROLL=ON]_
Mais j'oubliais : pour lire la doc d'installation de Windows, faut dj l'avoir, cette fameuse doc...  ::mouarf::  
_[TROLL=OFF]_




> TOUT LES TROIS SONT DE BON OS !!!


Je suis le premier  le dire. Mais Linux n'est pas "bon" ct poste bureautique ou poste personnel, c'est tout. Quand j'ai install un PC  ma mre, pour qu'elle puisse aller sur le net et recevoir des mails, c'est un XP "verrouill" que je lui ai mis, et non pas un Linux. Tu peux dire ce que tu veux, Windows est nettement plus adapt au nophyte, la magie de la touche "F1" ou du bouton "?" notamment, sans parler de l'ergonomie nettement suprieure...




> C'est  cause des dveloppeurs d'application que Linux avance tout doucement (mais surement), car pas beaucoup d'applis pour Linux.


Normal, on se tape plein d'incompatibilits de librairies, de packages manquants, de spcificits de distribution, ou de WM...

Le jour o Linux commencera par supprimer les WM "inutiles" pour n'en garder qu'un seul, ce sera dj un grand pas. Sous Windows, tu n'en as qu'un seul : le GDI. C'est le mme partout, pas de surprises vicieuses dedans si tu fais un minimum attention  ne pas utiliser des spcificits d'une version particulire de Windows.

OK, je veux bien que pour un Linuxien passionn, avoir le "choix" de son WM, de son filesystem, de sa librairie audio ou 3D, c'est un "plus". En attendant, c'est ce "plus" (et ce manque de standards minimums !!!) qui vous plombe ct applications professionnelles, faudrait aussi le comprendre...


C'est pour a que l'annonce de MS n'est que partiellement vraie : si un jour Linux fait l'impasse sur la fameuse "libert de choix" des diverses API possibles, l a pourrait devenir "risqu" pour MS : si une plate-forme Linux est *enfin* standardise, les diteurs pourraient alors s'y intresser sans risquer des sommes colossales en support et/ou en correctifs divers et varis lies aux incompatibilits.
Tant que ce n'est pas le cas, MS ne risque absolument rien : son point fort, c'est justement que la rgle gnrale est qu'un programme tourne  l'identique sur n'importe quel poste Windows sur lequel on l'installe, grce  la constance des API. Et a, c'est crucial pour le particulier qui aime bien customiser son systme. C'est crucial pour l'entreprise, qui ne veut pas assurer de double dveloppement.
Linux n'a cet avantage que si on le fige dans une version donne, ce qui n'arrive en gnral jamais sur un poste utilisateur, mais uniquement sur des serveurs ou des systmes embarqus...




> Windows en thermes de scurit, ne me dit pas le contraire, c'est vraiment une passoire, et une chiotte....


Bof : pour n'avoir jamais pris qu'un seul "vrai" virus sur ma machine (Sasser, pour info), j'ai du mal  tre d'accord. C'est comme tout, faut aussi savoir ce que l'on fait, les virus entrent plus par ngligence que par failles de scurit !!!  :;): 




> Y'a pas mal de MAC aussi, pas pour autant qu'ils sont blinds de virus...


Par rapport au nombre de PC sous Windows, a reste anecdotique... Dj qu'un virus se propage assez difficilement (tous les ordinateurs de la plante n'en ont pas, hein...), si en plus tu vises un pourcentage faible de machines, a va pas faire bien lourd.
T'as aussi des rootkits sous Linux, des spywares, etc : a, c'est juste l'utilisateur qui fait des conneries, et l'OS n'y est pas pour grand-chose.

----------


## vg-matrix

Je pense bien que pour intervenir de faon constructive dans ce dbat, il faut avoir touch des versions de windows et linux assez rcentes, ou je me trompe?

C'est bien vrai que les dbuts de l'open source ont t une vritable catastrophe, ce qui a fait sombrer un peu l'OS linux, mais d'norme progrs ont t raliss dans le domaine et l sincrement y a pas photo puisque Microsoft (qu'on croyait imbattable) prends garde  l'open source.

L'ide qui rgne encore dans les esprits est "*Si personne ne t'apprends linux, tu sombre alors que windows par son interface convivial te sors des tnbres*". Alors que tous avons remarqus le progrs acclrs du monde de l'open source d'o l'amlioration de nombreux points de diffrences poussant mme la plupart des constructeurs  produire des drivers pour linux. N'est-ce pas un grand signe?

Regardons sans trop de jalousie certaines grandes nations qui migrent progressivement vers l'open source pour des raisons de performance, de scurit et de rentabilits.

Je pense pour ma part qu'il ne faut pas fermer l'il sur la ralit.

----------


## kubuntu_user

Sinon pour rpondre au diffrentes questions : 

Oui M$ a raison de mettre GNU LINUX dans ses concurrents. Car qu'on le veuille ou non, GNU/Linux est bien encr dans les murs, et ne pourra plus recul maintenant. Il va ne faire que d'avancer, avancer,e t gagner des PDM.

Peu tre plus lentement qu'APPLE, mais GNU/LINUX avancera sans cesse  :;):  


Jusqu'au jour comme APPLE, GNU/LInux va sortir une arme fatal, comme Apple avec son IPHONE  :;): 

Et la....Aieeeeee    ::ccool::

----------


## Jrmie A.

> Jusqu'au jour comme APPLE, GNU/LInux va sortir une arme fatal, comme Apple avec son IPHONE


Ils ont dj sorti leur "carte de crdit".  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Le monde n'est pas tout blanc ou tout noir, il faut rester vigilant afin d'viter que GNU/Linux ne soit pas perverti. Selon moi, le choix du systme d'exploitation est aussi politique, cela peut tre un moyen de manifester son accord avec une certaine conception des changes d'information, d'une position sur la question de la proprit intellectuelle, la marchandisation de la culture et la privation de libert d'expression. GNU/Linux est une menace pour les niches commerciales de Microsoft, pour son _business model_. Ce systme remet en question galement le rapport de l'individu  la machine (le cycle vertueux : c'est plus stable, a rpond mieux -> c'est moins stressant -> j'ai moins peur de tout faire planter -> je prends plus de plaisir -> je passe plus de temps sur mon ordinateur -> j'ose faire plus de choses avec ce dernier -> ...).

Concernant les virus, en effet, 8% des ordinateurs de bureau sont sous Mac et il n'y a pas tellement de virus. Je pense qu'il serait exagr de croire que si Linux tait plus utilis, il y aurait plus de virus. La majorit des serveurs est dj sous Linux ou Unix de toute manire. Par contre, a n'exempte pas les utilisateurs de Linux de ne pas faire un minimum attention (vitez de tout faire en tant qu'administrateur, faites les mises  jour de scurit rgulirement, etc...).




> Jusqu'au jour comme APPLE, GNU/LInux va sortir une arme fatal, comme Apple avec son IPHONE


Android doit encore faire ses preuves mais il joue sur le mme crneau que l'IPhone. Le HTC Hero reprsente une alternative de choix.

Enfin, en ce qui concerne les jeux, il y a un salut possible sans DirectX. Les studios Disney Interactive annoncent le jeu "Alice au pays des merveilles" sur ordinateur (y compris Mac), Wii, Nintendo DS, Android, J2ME/BREW, RIM et IPhone, je ne pense pas que DirectX sera du voyage.

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

l'article la bien mis en avant et personne n'a percuter. C'est pas en europe et au us ou les gens on les moyen de se payer des licences et des machines de guerre que microsoft a peur. Mais pour ce milliard et demi de chinois et ce milliard d'indien c'est a dire pour ce tiers de la population mondial ou il est ecraser par les solutions nux/netbook etc... Et comme le grand publique de ces pays n'a qu'une histoire recente avec les ordinateurs, il n'ont pas notre heritage windows, ms office. Donc bouton demarrer ou pas, pour eux c'est pareil, ils ont jamais vu. Par contre, entre un ordi avec vista ultimate a $1000 et un netbook a $100, la c'est pas pareil.
Apres microsoft se prend le ccloud computing dans les dents. Pas qu'ils font rien, bien au contraire, mais la grand majorite des serveur sont des serveurs *nix. Donc au final si on fait l'addition netbook+cloud = *nix

----------


## _skip

Je suis pas sr que la gratuit soit rponse  tout... Configurer correctement un shorewall peut coter plus cher en temps que n'importe quelle licence mcafee.
Prtendre que OO3 est diffrent de ms office 2007 juste par la position des menus c'est une mconnaissance pure et simple des capacits d'office 2007...

En fait je trouve que linux s'est grandement amlior ct interface utilisateur, toutefois je trouve encore windows des milliards de fois plus user friendly pour certaines choses (usage personnel, multimedia, transfert photo) ne serait-ce que par la palette de produits disponibles et les supports drivers des fabricants. Je pense sincrement que linux est bien pour du serveur mais qu'il n'est pas encore adapt  un usage grand public.

Par contre je pense que microsoft a raison de s'inquiter de linux car c'est une alternative tout  fait viable pour certains types de serveur et une fois les comptences acquises, on peut multiplier a par 2, par 5, par 50 sans les frais fixe de la licence...

----------


## jam88yo

je voterai pour linux moi car c'est claire que Microsoft n'amliore pas beaucoup ses produits en passant d'une version d'OS  une autre ( part le graphisme mais la aussi ca change pas tellement !)
je pense que le petit pingoin grandi d un jour au suivant et qu il va finir un jour par l emporter :8-):

----------


## Guardian

Arrte de dire n'importe quoi !
Si pour toi il n'y a pas d'amlioration entre XP et Vista, par exemple, c'est que tu ne connais ni l'un ni l'autre.

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

> Arrte de dire n'importe quoi !
> Si pour toi il n'y a pas d'amlioration entre XP et Vista, par exemple, c'est que tu ne connais ni l'un ni l'autre.


ba justement il y a pas d'amelioration, la preuve, les boites sont toujours sous xp. Mauvaise exemple, fallais mieux choisir entre millenium et xp  ::P:

----------


## Guardian

Toi non plus, tu n'y connais rien  ::haha:: 

Me est un "descendant" de DOS+W3.1 et W95
XP est un "descendant" de NT
Absolument aucun rapport.

Et le fait que "les botes", comme tu dis, sont toujours sous XP ne signifie en rien que l'OS n'a pas volu, mais simplement que les acheteurs n'ont pas suivi. En partie  cause des soi-disants dfauts de Vista d'ailleurs.

Mais ceux-l mmes qui ne veulent pas de "cette salet de Vista" et qui prfrent XP "qui est bien meilleur" sont ceux qui justement ne voulaient pas d'XP pour les mmes raisons.
Le jour ou ne parleront que ceux qui savent vraiment, on gagnera du temps  ::mouarf:: 
Mais l n'est pas le sujet, on parle de l'avance de Linux par raport  Windows en principe.

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

Ok donc pourrais tu clairer les ignares que nous sommes de ta lumiere divine.

Dans mon ignorance, le terme de changement n'est pas le synonyme d'evolution. Certe ca a changer entre xp et vista, mais quels evolutions ? en quoi vista est mieux ? 
Comment-ce faisse que depuis la sortie de vista, microsoft accuse les premieres pertes de son histoire? Que 2/3 ans apres la sortie de vista, il sort un nouvel os ? Qu'apple prend des part de marches (ok toujours sous 10% mais ils ont augmenter) ? que l'on parle de plus en plus des OS alternative comme les linux ?

Pretendre que l'on sais est une chose, le prouver en est une autre.

----------


## Guardian

Je n'ai rien  prouver, ce que je dis est vrifiable et su de ceux qui connaissent rellement les produits.
De plus les comparatifs sont nombreux, il faut juste trouver ceux crits par des personnes comptentes. Je ne vais pas refaire ce qui a t fait parce que tu ne sais pas te documenter  :;): 

Ensuite, il ne faut pas tout mlanger encore une fois.
Les pertes de part de march ne signifient pas qu'un produit n'a pas volu.
Il est frquent qu'un produit disparaisse face  un concurrent moins performant, mais avec une meilleure politique commerciale (voir le blue-ray par exemple).

Et toujours aucun rapport avec la progression de Linux face  XP, tu continues  t'garer  :;):

----------


## TocTocKiL?

Je pense que MS perdra normment chez les particuliers le jour ou des interprtateurs comme wine fonctionneront  plus de 90% sans accros...

Je pense que MS perdra normement chez les entreprises le jours ou se qui auront dcouvert linux chez eux, penseront que ce qui est bon sous leur toit et bon au taf...

Malgr a j'espre avoir tort et j'espre que MS restera leader sur les PC. Parce que le jour (si a arrive) ou linux sera number one, on risque d'avoir fort  faire avec les failles de scurit, virus...

Perso j'utilise que des linux (Debian, ubuntu, opensuse, LFS ...) depuis des annes maintenant et c'est vrai que c'est gnial  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fanning

Le jour o linux sera un concurent srieux  Windows sera le jour o la majeure partie des applications d'entreprises pourront tre installer sur linux.

----------


## cedrelo22

> Avec leur envie de rinventer les standards puis les imposer  tout le monde pour faire disparatre la concurrence. En tte de peloton : internet explorer, que ce soit le 6, 7 ou 8 impose aux webmaster de passer beaucoup de temps  bricoler leur site pour ce navigateur. Mon exemple : j'ai pass 2 mois sur un projet qui a le mme rendu sur tous les navigateurs sauf... IE. J'ai pass une bonne semaine pour l'adapter.
> 
> Vous vous souvenez de frontpage ? C'tait du propre a aussi...
> 
> 
> 
> "Microsoft aimerait la disparition des netbooks et leur remplacement par des ordinateurs portables  poid rduit, mais comportant des batteries  longue dure de vie assez coteux pour justifier l'utilisation de Windows"
> 
> Personnellement je suis choqu. Il est dit clairement : il faut vendre un produit plus cher et moins adapt au besoin des clients afin d'couler notre marchandise. Et aprs il y en a encore qui soutiennent ces ******.
> ...



Cela fait du bien d'entendre un peu de vrit vis  vis de microsoft.
Cela fait un moment que j'avais l'impression que developpez etait devenu vraiment pro microsoft et anti apple et anti linux ....

----------


## cedrelo22

> Pour moi c'est de la stratgie commerciale. Je ne sais pas ce que Microsoft en attend mais je pense qu'ils ont une ide derrire la tte, et que cette annonce n'est qu'un paravent ! 
> 
> Faudrait pas se leurrer, quand mme. Quand on parle OS.. on parle Windows (Microsoft). Quand on parle Office.. on parle MSOffice (Microsoft). Quand on parle informatique, on dit Microsoft ! 
> 
> Parler d'OS en comparant l'impact de MAC, Linux et Windows, c'est comparer l'impact de la fermeture de la boulangerie de quartier (Linux), du Marchand de Piano (MAC) par rapport  celle de Total (Windows) dans l'conomie mondiale !




Tu as bien fait de comparer microsoft a total, c tres flatteur, ces deux compagnies utilisent les mmes pratiques.

----------


## _skip

En mme temps, il faut reconnatre que windows et microsoft ont largement contribu  amener le PC dans chaque mnage comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui. Sur la stratgie commerciale on peut dire ce qu'on veut mais il faut pas renier tout le reste.

Je suppose que les entreprises pour lesquelles vous travaillez ne sont pas l juste pour amliorer le monde, elles n'ont pas non plus t fondes juste pour que vos patrons aient leur nom dans le registre du commerce. *Elles sont l pour faire du fric* POINT.

Alors s'il vous plat arrtons avec le mchant windows capitaliste contre le gentil Linux, c'est hors de propos.

----------


## berceker united

> En mme temps, il faut reconnatre que windows et microsoft ont largement contribu  amener le PC dans chaque mnage comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui. Sur la stratgie commerciale on peut dire ce qu'on veut mais il faut pas renier tout le reste.
> 
> Je suppose que les entreprises pour lesquelles vous travailler sont pas l juste pour amliorer le monde, elles ont pas non plus t fonde juste pour que vos patrons aient leur nom dans le registre du commercie. *Elles sont l pour faire du fric* POINT.
> 
> Alors s'il vous plat arrtons avec le mchant windows capitaliste contre le gentil Linux, c'est hors de propos.


Je crois que tu as tout  fait raison. Je rajouterais que c'est Linux s'est rveill un peut tard (voir presque trop tard) avec Unbunto et tout les drivs. 
Le problme c'est que derrire Linux il y a personne. En gros, il y a pas d'entreprise leader ayant un nom donc pas de mode "rouleau compresseur", pas de pub, pas de lobying sur les assembleurs de machine pour imposer leur Os. De plus, une bonne minorit d'utilisateur de Linux ne souhaite pas qu'il y ait trop de monde, ils souhaitent pas se faire remarquer, tous comme les utilisateurs Mac. Il y a une volont de leur part que a soit pas trop "User Frendly". Le pire c'est les mmes qui peste qu'il y ait pas assez de driver pour leur matriel. Normal, les constructeurs vont pas se battre pour dvelopper des drivers pour une part de march minime, c'est paradoxal.
De cela, Microsoft aura toujours des bon jours devant lui.

----------


## BainE

> Je crois que tu as tout  fait raison. Je rajouterais que c'est Linux s'est rveill un peut tard (voir presque trop tard) avec Unbunto et tout les drivs. 
> Le problme c'est que derrire Linux il y a personne. En gros, il y a pas d'entreprise leader ayant un nom donc pas de mode "rouleau compresseur", pas de pub, pas de lobying sur les assembleurs de machine pour imposer leur Os. De plus, une bonne minorit d'utilisateur de Linux ne souhaite pas qu'il y ait trop de monde, ils souhaitent pas se faire remarquer, tous comme les utilisateurs Mac. Il y a une volont de leur part que a soit pas trop "User Frendly". Le pire c'est les mmes qui peste qu'il y ait pas assez de driver pour leur matriel. Normal, les constructeurs vont pas se battre pour dvelopper des drivers pour une part de march minime, c'est paradoxal.
> De cela, Microsoft aura toujours des bon jours devant lui.


 ::ccool:: 

tout a fait d accord.
Linuxien depuis quelques annes je ne suis pas du tout press de voir arriver toute une srie d utilisateur nophyte, une bande de psychopathe de l installation a la con, de l utilisation douteuse, voir franchement dbile.
L OS n est pas, selon mon opinion toute personnelle, cens rattraper les conneries des utilisateurs; qui est pour moi l une des cause de la complexification des windows successifs (dgradation que je constate aussi sur Debian, plus rien n est a sa place maintenant).

Un ordinateur n est pas un jouet. Il y a un gros problmes de comportements des utilisateurs. On le voit entre autre avec MSN, qui la plus grosse infamie logicielle actuellement (tait en tout cas, je sais pas ce qu il en est de Live).
Et tant que le systme se rabaissera au niveau du pire utilisateur on est pas pret de revoir des OS de "qualit" (j ai beaucoup aim le 2000NTpro, je suis de moins en moins fan de Lenny, j ai bien envie de revenir a la Woody). Et le pire c'est que ce sont souvent les memes qui installent tous les softs douteux du pire site de warez truffs de trojans, de rootkits et qui se plaignent du comportement instable de leur systme.

Coup de gueule pour la responsabilisation des utilisateurs et un arret dans la politique de simplification de l informatique.

Mais c est clair que MS a encore de fastes bnfices en prvision aucun souci la dessus. Par contre, pour que ca dure un maximum, un peu de veille techno ne fait jamais de mal, au contraire.

----------


## ok.Idriss

> Le jour o linux sera un concurent srieux  Windows sera le jour o la majeure partie des applications d'entreprises pourront tre installer sur linux.


Linux est quand mme bien utilis en entreprise avec des distros comme Red Hat, CentOS, Novell Suse Enterprise Desktop, etc

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> Linux est quand mme bien utilis en entreprise avec des distros comme Red Hat, CentOS, Novell Suse Enterprise Desktop, etc



Peut tre "bien utilis" mais selon quelles proportions ? Une statistique s'impose...

----------


## berceker united

Il faut diffrencier ce qui est utilis au niveau serveur et utilisateurs finaux. Je pense pas qu'il y ait rellement beaucoup d'entreprise utilisant Linux au niveau d'un utilisateur Lambda. J'imagine mal un secrtaire un secrtaire, comptabilit, DRH utiliser Linux.

----------


## cedrelo22

50 % des serveurs en entreprise sont sous linux ou UNIX maintenant.

Microsoft est en train de perdre la bataille sur ce terrain, c'est clair.

----------


## ok.Idriss

> Peut tre "bien utilis" mais selon quelles proportions ? Une statistique s'impose...


Je ne dis pas que Linux est beaucoup plus utilis que Windows en entreprise (je n'ai malheureusement pas de statts sous la main, et puis a doit dpendre des entreprises), je dis simplement que son utilisation n'est pas ngligeable comme on a l'impression de l'entendre parfois.

Et puis, n'oublions pas qu'il est galement utilis certains autres systmes voisin comme Solaris ou BSD (et des drivs comme un certain HP ux propritaire par exemple). Si on globalise l'utilisation des systmes unix-likes, elle est quand mme consquente.




> Je pense pas qu'il y ait rellement beaucoup d'entreprise utilisant Linux au niveau d'un utilisateur Lambda. J'imagine mal un secrtaire un secrtaire, comptabilit, DRH utiliser Linux.


Non c'est sr. C'tait juste pour dire que l'utilisation de Linux n'est pas ngligeable en entreprise (parcs de serveurs, etc), tout comme celle de XP pro (et pas uniquement ce dernier comme on l'entend parfois).

Aprs pour ce qui est de la concurrence avec Windows en tant que systme pour utilisateur lambda, c'est un autre problme. Certaines distributions, comme Ubuntu par exemple, essayent de le concurrencer mais le changement reste difficile (les habitudes ont la vie dure). Sans oublier que le systme install sur une grande majorit des machines du commerce publique, c'est Windows (on trouve parfois du Xandros, du Suse, etc mais a reste faible). Bref, de ce point de vue l ce n'est pas encore a mais aprs tout, si les utilisateurs "lambda" veulent vraiment changer de systme, ils n'auront aucun mal  tomber sur Linux.

----------


## Barsy

> 50 % des serveurs en entreprise sont sous linux ou UNIX maintenant.
> 
> Microsoft est en train de perdre la bataille sur ce terrain, c'est clair.


Ah ? Des sources ? et si c'est 50% de Linux, les 50% autres, c'est quoi ?

Les OS serveurs de Microsoft sont arrivs assez tard sur le march (le premier tait en 2000). Aprs, c'est sur qu' part pour hberger de l'ASP.NET ou des sites sharepoint, on ne va pas forcment aller chercher Windows... Mais avec la mont en puissance du .NET, on risque de voir apparaitre de plus en plus de serveur sous Windows.

----------


## fanning

50% ? Certes peut-tre pour des serveurs web, mais ce que je sais c'est que l o je bosse il n'y en a qu'un seul, c'est le serveur de mail avec postfix, donc niveau 50% ... Car en effet la plupart des logiciels rservs aux entreprises, ont le client sur windows mais de ce qui est serveur elle ne proposent pas pour linux.

----------


## neuneu1

Bonjour

J ai pas vu beaucoup de linux en entreprise sauf pour des utilisations prcises comme serveur web, messagerie encore que avec l arrive du 2008 serveur qui prend php en compte , et le petit soft MS qui est une quivalence a easyphp lamp etc..qui s appelle Web PI... ::lol:: 

Pour la messagerie je n ai jamais utiliser postfix(un tort de pas avoir teste) mais avec de l exchange  je n ai pas eu de souci en test un petit bmole sur la version 2007 qui ncessite un 64 bits + plein de chose , je pense que c'est une bourde de la part de MS..

Mon avis est que linux est dans les entreprise ou collectivite par choix de reduction des cout mais il faut pas mal de boulot de la part de l admin qui est pas Linuxien..

voila
a+

----------


## gorgonite

> Mon avis est que linux est dans les entreprise ou collectivite par choix de reduction des cout mais il faut pas mal de boulot de la part de l admin qui est pas Linuxien..


tu viens de dire que si un administrateur systme n'est pas form pour l'outil qu'il utilise, alors il va y avoir des problmes... j'espre que, dans ton esprit, ce n'est pas un argument technique en faveur de Windows  ::koi::

----------


## aldebaran74

> De plus, une bonne minorit d'utilisateur de Linux ne souhaite pas qu'il y ait trop de monde, ils souhaitent pas se faire remarquer, tous comme les utilisateurs Mac. Il y a une volont de leur part que a soit pas trop "User Frendly". Le pire c'est les mmes qui peste qu'il y ait pas assez de driver pour leur matriel... c'est paradoxal.


Je dois avouer que c'est exactement ma faon de penser et...de raler !  ::mouarf:: 

J'utilise Linux(en utilisation desktop, basique uniquement) depuis de nombreuses annes(jamais utilis Windows 2000 et sup...) et je crois que Linux a, maintenant, obtenu une taille critique.
Il est suffisement gros pour qu'il ne puisse plus tre ignor   ::ccool::  et que les nouveaux pilotes sortent rgulirement, mais aussi j'ai pas envie qu'il grossisse et devienne  un truc bancal  la Winmachin .  ::aie:: 

Donc la reconnaissance officielle  de Micro$oft cela comforte se que, dans la communaut  :8-): , tout le monde sait mais...pourvu que a reste une menace !

Chez Red Hat et Novell l'on commence  aligner les zeros dans les profits mais y-a un sud africain qui aimerait bien aussi en croquer, malheureusement avec du pquin moyen et  gogo, dans ce sens c'est un problme !

----------


## Mac LAK

> Je pense qu'il serait exagr de croire que si Linux tait plus utilis, il y aurait plus de virus. La majorit des serveurs est dj sous Linux ou Unix de toute manire.


Ce qui fait donc que tu as supprim 99% des risques d'infection virale : l'utilisateur...  :;): 
Un serveur prends rarement un virus, tant donn qu'il est (normalement) correctement planqu derrire ses firewalls, verrouill  l'accs pour tout le monde, et que l'on n'installe pas n'importe quoi dessus.
Qu'il soit sous Windows, Unix ou Trucmuche n'y change pas grand-chose... Je n'ai jamais vu un CPD Windows _(Contrleur Primaire de Domaine)_ se prendre un virus, par exemple, l'exception notable tant Sasser. Depuis, que dalle, jamais vu un CPD se faire vroler.




> ba justement il y a pas d'amelioration, la preuve, les boites sont toujours sous xp. Mauvaise exemple, fallais mieux choisir entre millenium et xp


Voire sous 2000, encore. Le problme, c'est la dure de vie du matriel existant.
Pour ma part, on a encore des produits sous garantie chez le client qui tournent en Windows 2000... Et nous assurons encore plus de dlai de garantie dessus que le support Microsoft !
Ce qui fait en gnral qu'un grand compte change tout d'un coup, souvent en sautant deux ou trois gnrations d'OS au passage d'ailleurs... La plupart sont passs de 95  2000 direct, parfois sans mme le dtour par NT4 d'ailleurs.

Tel que c'est parti, ils lcheront srement 2000 pour Windows 7 directement, les ngociations pour le passage  XP ayant t termines abruptement  cause de l'arrive de Vista par exemple (et d'un assez faible intrt pour eux de passer  XP en plus...). On arrivera srement  leur faire accepter plus facilement Windows 7 grce aux nouvelles API de l'OS et aux gains que cela apportera, surtout si l'on fait le passage vers le 64 bits en mme temps.

Donc, oui, mauvais exemple : les botes assurent leurs priodes de garantie, chez nous on fait donc encore du 2000. Ce qui n'empche pas nos postes de dveloppement d'tre sous XP, voire Vista ! Mais a, a ne "sort" pas de la socit, les produits vendus le sont encore sous 2000.




> Coup de gueule pour la responsabilisation des utilisateurs et un arret dans la politique de simplification de l informatique.


Je suis le premier  gueuler contre les utilisateurs ngligents, mais surtout, continue  rler comme a, et milite contre la simplification de l'OS en faveur de l'utilisateur... C'est juste la gangrne de Linux, cette attitude "protectionniste", tu sais ?  :;): 
Ah, le bon vieux mythe du geek roots sous Linux, qui ne sait rpondre que "RTFM" et "M$ suckz, Linux rulz !!"... Srement ce qui a fait le plus de mal au dploiement de Linux, a.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Ah ? Des sources ? et si c'est 50% de Linux, les 50% autres, c'est quoi ?
> Les OS serveurs de Microsoft sont arrivs assez tard sur le march (le premier tait en 2000). Aprs, c'est sur qu' part pour hberger de l'ASP.NET ou des sites sharepoint, on ne va pas forcment aller chercher Windows... Mais avec la mont en puissance du .NET, on risque de voir apparaitre de plus en plus de serveur sous Windows.


Du cot des chiffres, ils existent, du moins pour le web : *Netcraft* 



Microsoft est en baisse nette sur les serveurs Web depuis 2007, et  atteint en 2009 son niveau de 1999, et si la tendance se poursuit Microsoft va donc droit vers la marginalisation. Tous le reste c'est du Linux/BSD/Unix. La baisse "apparente" que vous voyez sur Apache est due  l'mergence de nouveaux logiciels de serveur Web plus performants qui se substituent  Apache comme Lighttpd par exemple, c'est toujours sous Linux...

Dans les trs grandes entreprises les problmatique sont gnralement les mmes qu'avec les serveurs web, et gnralement les mme solutions, des serveurs Linux/Unix/BSD en batterie pour avoir un trs faibles cout...
Tous les grands comptes ayant un historique IBM, Sun, Oracle, ... et ce sont les plus nombreux, utilisent trs majoritairement des solutions serveurs Linux ou Unix...

La ou on va peut tre trouver plus de Windows serveur c'est effectivement dans les PME et quelques grands comptes fidles  Microsoft...

Cot Web le succs de PHP est tellement norme que Microsoft pour rester dans la course s'est sentis oblig de faire un partenariat avec Zend pour amliorer sa solution PHP sous Windows (trs peu utilise du reste...).

Ce sondage sur les langages serveurs Web conforte les rsultats de netcraft, plus de 80% des technologies utilises (Java, PHP, Python, Perl,...) sont gnralement hberges sous Linux/BDS/Unix.

----------


## aldebaran74

> Srement ce qui a fait le plus de mal au dploiement de Linux, a.


Oui ou un monopole qui dure depuis 20 ans.
(une gnration c'est tellement long qu'il faut que l'on regarde dans un dictionnaire la dfinition de "monopole" pour enfin comprendre que ce n'est pas une situation normale).  ::?: 

Ca ou encore un lobbing puissant qui sait ?...lobbing --> dico  ::aie:: 
Nan vraiment on peu tout imaginer !!!  ::zoubi::

----------


## Mac LAK

> Oui ou un monopole qui dure depuis 20 ans.


Relis un peu mieux ton histoire de l'informatique, quand mme, ce n'est pas Linux qui a permis aux PC de se rpandre un peu partout sur la plante, et loin de l vu qu'il a 15 ans de bourre (kernel 2.0) sur Microsoft  ce sujet. Ne craches pas dans la soupe, stp, merci. Et mme maintenant, ce n'est pas le cas, si tu regardes cette page : 4.3% de parts de march, y'a pas de quoi pavoiser non plus...

Un lobby, ou un monopole, c'est quand tu n'as *pas le choix* : tu peux parler sans problme du lobby ptrolier si a t'amuse, a c'est une ralit. Mais  part au tout dbut, il y a *toujours* eu des concurrents  Microsoft : DR-DOS, OS/2, Linux, pour ne citer que les plus connus. Tu confonds un vritable monopole avec la situation de quasi-monopole, et c'est trs diffrent...
Personne n'est jamais venu chez un particulier avec une troupe d'assaut pour le forcer  utiliser Windows, ou dsinstaller son Linux, et tu n'as jamais pris un PV pour avoir install Linux : *si les gens ne passent pas  autre chose que Windows, poses-toi la question du "pourquoi" avant de crier au monopole.*

Cela a dj t dit : Windows, c'est simple  prendre en main, c'est ergonomique, c'est simple  installer, on peut presque tout faire  la souris, et c'est pour a que a plait aux gens... Ne cherches pas beaucoup plus loin.

Du coup, comme *les socits commerciales travaillent pour le pognon et non pas pour la gloire*, ils dveloppent sur la base la plus large : c'est donc sur cet OS que tu trouves les meilleurs jeux, la meilleure suite bureautique, les meilleurs outils de dev, et des "monstres" intouchables comme Photoshop (et ne viens pas me parler de Gimp, a vaut  peine un PaintShopPro)...
Tant que Linux restera "hermtique" au grand public, il ne prendra pas de parts de march, donc les diteurs ne s'y intresseront que marginalement.

Bienvenue dans l'univers capitaliste...

----------


## fanning

Effectivement c'est un cercle vertueux, vu que la grande majorit des personnes sont sur Windows, alors les diteus font des produits pour windows. Et  l'inverse c'est un cercle vicieux, car linux n'arrivera pas  dcoller si les diteurs ne dvelloppe pas des applications pour, et donc pourquoi quelqu'un changerai d'OS si il ne peux pas utiliser tel ou tel logiciel. Voil.

----------


## aldebaran74

> 4.3% de parts de march, y'a pas de quoi pavoiser non plus...


Mais qui pavoise sur les parts de march ? Certainement pas moi !
Il n'y a qu' remonter de quelques posts pour s'en convaincre !

Mais lorsque j'entends dire que Linux n'a pas la place qu'il devrait c'est  cause des vieux barbus  sandales(buts comme des melons) l je suis obliger de ragir !

Oui il y a un monopole, et oui il y a du lobbing, parler de quasi-monopole ou faindre qu'il n'y a pas de lobbing, c'est simplement tre de mauvaise foi !

L'on a tous vu se qui s'est pass dernirement avec les Netbooks.

Lorsque l'on voit la vente force/lie sur les machines neuves.

Lorsque l'on voit il n'y a pas longtemps le quasi-chantage exerc sur les distributions Linux(principalement sur Red Hat) pour payer leur fameuse proprit intellectuelle, alors qu'il y a monopole et que l'on ne peut rien faire ou presque sans copier leur techno.
Merveilleux les brevets logiciels qui brevete l'ide mais pas l'implementation !

Maintenant si tu veux uniquement du monopole, alors soit part d'Europe parce que Bruxelles les monopoles c'est pas leur truc !
ou alors applique  sur tout, les vtements, la nourriture, etc

Il y une grosse diffrence entre une russite commercialle, marketing et une russite technologique !

----------


## fanning

> Il y une grosse diffrence entre une russite commercialle, marketing et une russite technologique !


Oui sauf que Microsoft a russi  runir les 3

----------


## Mac LAK

> Effectivement c'est un cercle vertueux, vu que la grande majorit des personnes sont sur Windows, alors les diteus font des produits pour windows. Et  l'inverse c'est un cercle vicieux, car linux n'arrivera pas  dcoller si les diteurs ne dvelloppe pas des applications pour, et donc pourquoi quelqu'un changerai d'OS si il ne peux pas utiliser tel ou tel logiciel. Voil.


C'est aussi parce que la "concurrence" est un peu ... molle, on va dire, et pour rester poli...
Pour un dveloppeur ? Difficile de trouver un quivalent correct  Visual Studio... Ct dveloppement graphique / RAD, arriver  la cheville de Delphi, tu peux rver : le RAD sous Linux, c'est pas franchement a. Mme Borland a laiss tomber Kylix, c'est tout dire !! Et ce n'est pas automake/autoconf qui vont me faire abandonner les projets/solutions Visual, en tout cas.
Pour un employ de bureau ? OpenOffice est bien moins pratique  utiliser qu'Office.
Pour un graphiste ? D'un ct, t'as de l'OpenGL clon (MESA) avec des drivers graphiques approximatifs, et GIMP. De l'autre ct, t'as de l'OpenGL pleine acclration, des drivers performants et Photoshop... Sans parler des tonnes d'outils type Illustrator, bien sr.
Pour un joueur ? T'as intrt  aimer les petits jeux intgrs  l'OS, ou Quake... Parce qu'en "natif", t'as pas grand-chose d'autre. Et DirectX n'a absolument *aucun* quivalent sous Linux...
Pour un usager de base ? Rgler un firewall Linux, c'est l'enfer. Les clients mail n'ont pas la convivialit d'un Outlook, et  ma connaissance aucun client mail "gratuit" n'a l'quivalent des fichiers PST Outlook (j'ai perdu des tonnes de mails sous Netscape  cause de leur mthode d'archivage dbile, la roulette russe  chaque MAJ...).

Ce n'est qu'un avis de "Windowsien", mais avant de se peler le nud sur le respect de la 3me variante de la 12me norme de dcodage CSS (en omettant soigneusement de combler les failles de _buffer overrun_ au passage), les dvs Linux feraient mieux d'couter un peu plus les utilisateurs finaux, et de leur demander ce qu'ils *veulent*, au lieu de faire ce qu'ils croient tre le dsir des utilisateurs finaux...




> Mais lorsque j'entends dire que Linux n'a pas la place qu'il devrait c'est  cause des vieux barbus  sandales(buts comme des melons) l je suis obliger de ragir !


D'un autre ct, qui,  part les "vieux barbus  sandales", dsire laisser Linux aussi hermtique que ce qu'il est actuellement ?  :;): 




> Oui il y a un monopole, et oui il y a du lobbing, parler de quasi-monopole ou faindre qu'il n'y a pas de lobbing, c'est simplement tre de mauvaise foi !


Non, il y a *quasi*-monopole, je t'encourage  aller voir la dfinition sur le dictionnaire pour voir la diffrence...




> L'on a tous vu se qui s'est pass dernirement avec les Netbooks.
> Lorsque l'on voit la vente force/lie sur les machines neuves.
> Lorsque l'on voit il n'y a pas longtemps le quasi-chantage exerc sur les distributions Linux(principalement sur Red Hat) pour payer leur fameuse proprit intellectuelle, alors qu'il y a monopole et que l'on ne peut rien faire ou presque sans copier leur techno.
> Merveilleux les brevets logiciels qui brevete l'ide mais pas l'implementation !


Ben... Que veux-tu, quand on se contente de "copier" (ou "cloner") plutt que d'inventer, ce sont des choses qui arrivent. Faut aussi tre moteur, et non pas juste "suiveur", a aide bien. 
Les pressions commerciales ? Normal, c'est aussi du business d'essayer de chopper des parts de march... 
Vente force/lie ? T'as le droit de prendre un PC sans Windows, ce n'est pas interdit, tu peux mme ne pas du tout payer ta licence et/ou te la faire rembourser... Ou avoir ta licence moins cher (OEM) en l'achetant avec un nouveau PC, c'est un choix. De plus, n'importe quel assembleur te vendra n'importe quel PC sans OS si tu le demandes... Au passage, pense aussi  gueuler contre les producteurs d'ufs qui t'obligent  les acheter par six minimum...  :;): 

Quant aux brevets logiciels... Dois-je te rappeller qu'en Europe, notamment, ils ne sont pas appliqus (ni applicables) de la mme manire qu'aux USA ? Si a ne plait pas aux GNU, ils n'ont qu' s'tablir officiellement en Europe, voire en Inde, plutt qu'aux USA. Pour l'instant, la FSF n'a que des "filiales" dans les pays non-soumis aux brevets logiciels. Faut pas non plus chercher les emmerdes et s'tablir officiellement sous la lgislation du pays le plus procdurier de la plante... En Inde, les brevets logiciels sont illgaux, et en France, c'est le droit d'auteur qui s'applique d'abord et avant tout.

Ce serait pas mal que tu te renseignes un peu plus sur ce que sont les choses que tu dcries... Et que tu n'oublies pas l'endroit o tu vis, non plus : le Qubec, ce n'est pas la France, mais personne ne t'oblige non plus  vivre l-bas. Nous, on aime bien nos cousins  l'accent bizarre, tu peux venir ici sans problmes.

*@fanning :* +1... Pendant que Linus faisait dans ses couches, le "mchant" Billou permettait aux PC d'tre prsents sur toute la plante. 

Commercial ? Marketing ? Aucun doute l dessus, mais d'un autre ct, on a rarement vendu un produit sans pub ni marketing... Mais la russite technologique est l quand mme : Microsoft "invente", ou au minimum mets en avant des technologies mconnues, tandis Linux se contente "d'imiter" la plupart du temps.
Et inutile de sortir la liste des N langages de programmation Linux :  part PHP, aucun d'eux n'impacte directement le grand public et l'utilisateur final. Or, je te rappelle, c'est quand mme lui qui fait les chiffres de Microsoft, et non pas les dveloppeurs qui restent ultra-minoritaires par rapport  l'ensemble des usages d'ordinateurs.

----------


## gege2061

> Ce n'est qu'un avis de "Windowsien"


Et a se sent, a n'a rien de mchant, mais ce sont les arguments des personnes qui, soit on entendu parl de Linux, soit l'on essay y a 10 ans !

Je vais pas reprendre tes arguments un par un, mais rapidement :
Pour ce qui est de l'quivalence des logiciels, c'est surtout une question d'habitudesPour ce qui est de la 3D, AMD  libr les pilotes ATI et NVidia fournit les binaires pour Linux. Il suffit de voir la diffrence entre Aero et CompizPour les jeux, il existe bien sr d'excellent jeux pour tous les got. Par exemple, le dernier que j'ai dcouvert : savage 2, disponible en natif pour Linux

Je pense qu'Unbuntu  fait beaucoup en privilgiant la convivialit  la scurit mais c'est de plus en plus flagrant : les diteurs se mettent  Linux (par exemple : Nero, UltraEdit, chrome)




> tandis Linux se contente "d'imiter" la plupart du temps.


Alors l, je peux pas laisser passer !
Le gestionnaires d'applications : Microsoft essaye de s'en approcher de plus en plusUn terminal puissant : powershell (on retrouve mme les commandes de base d'Unix  :8O: )Un navigateur qui respecte les standardsLa gestion des utilisateursLes bureaux virtuels, compiz

C'est pas norme, certes, mais tu enlve a de Windows, il reste quoi ? Mdia center, paint et le dmineur ?

Tu veux un apperu du prochain Windows, voici ce que prpare gnome :
Gnome shell : Windows va devenir ringard avec son menu dmarrGnome Do : et la commande excut qui va avecGnome Zeitgeist : au revoir l'explorer de fichier




> Et inutile de sortir la liste des N langages de programmation Linux


Linux n'a aucun langages de programmation, encore un point o Linux est en avance sur Windows : l'interoprabilit !

Maintenant je n'ai rien contre Microsoft, pour le peux que je l'utilise, mais il faut arrter de colporter des ides dpasses.

Un peu de lecture avec ton caf : Linux a volu... et vous ?  :;): 

PS: je vois dans ta signature que tu es un adapte de Delphi, tu as essay Lazarus ?

----------


## gorgonite

> La baisse "apparente" que vous voyez sur Apache est due  l'mergence de nouveaux logiciels de serveur Web plus performants qui se substituent  Apache comme Lighttpd par exemple, c'est toujours sous Linux...



lighttpd est plus lger, et donc mieux adapt  l'embarqu (un peu comme dnsmasq face  bind+dhcpd), mais je ne vois pas ce qu'il a de plus puissant  ::aie:: 
nginx peut sembler plus puissant sur un point : la rpartition de charge

----------


## _skip

@gege2061

C'est sr que a volue dans le bon sens, ici on utilise la dernire OpenSuse et il faut reconnatre que a commence  devenir user friendly. Il existe aussi des drivers pour les cartes nvidia rcentes, cependant c'est bien quand a marche parce qu'ici je me suis retrouv avec un problme de dmarrage xwindows et aprs avoir pass des heures  chercher des solutions depuis un autre ordinateur sur des forums j'ai tout rinstall.
Tout a pour dire que je doute fort que les drivers linux bnficient du mme soin que ceux de windows qui est l'OS du gamer peu importe le nombre d'exceptions qu'on peut citer.

Mon problme avec linux, et la raison pour laquelle nous continuons ici de dvelopper sous windows (pour ensuite dployer sur du linux dans la majorit des cas) c'est que trop de choses ne sont pas assez straightforward.

Parfois avec certains logiciels, je me demande si ceux qui les ont cr ont considr l'ide que ceux qui les utiliseraient ne seraient pas forcment ceux qui les ont programms. Dans le cas d'un shorewall par exemple, je veux bien que ce soit puissant, mais il y a des gens que a n'intresse pas de passer des heures  gratter des fichiers de configurations en se gourrant 15 fois pour un truc qu'ils pourraient faire en 3 clics. Quelque chose d'aussi bte qu'ouvrir une archive RAR, clic sur l'icne "extraire vers..." hop! C'est pas aller dans la console taper unrar -x blabla.

Je pense que Linux percera vraiment chez les utilisateurs lorsque les diffrents outils et logiciels arrteront de privilgier le technique au dtriment du fonctionnel.
Un utilisateur a un travail  faire avec son ordinateur, il veut que a aille vite parce qu'il n'a pas que a  faire, donc il veut ses interfaces graphiques, ce qu'il y a derrire il s'en fout c'est pas son mtier, c'est comme a que a marche et c'est entirement logique.

----------


## gorgonite

> Parfois avec certains logiciels, je me demande si ceux qui les ont cr ont considr l'ide que ceux qui les utiliseraient ne seraient pas forcment ceux qui les ont programms. Dans le cas d'un shorewall par exemple, je veux bien que ce soit puissant, mais il y a des gens que a n'intresse pas de passer des heures  gratter des fichiers de configurations en se gourrant 15 fois pour un truc qu'ils pourraient faire en 3 clics. Quelque chose d'aussi bte qu'ouvrir une archive RAR, clic sur l'icne "extraire vers..." hop! C'est pas aller dans la console taper unrar -x blabla.



firestarter est un front-end iptables intressant
idem les bureaux modernes style Gnome & cie peuvent avoir un outil qui permet de grer les archives via un menu contextuel dans le gestionnaire de fichiers (et c'est install par dfaut sous Ubuntu)

----------


## Mac LAK

Dsol du pav, et non, c'est pas pour troller... J'ai raccourci les citations pour faire plus light.

_Et a se sent, a n'a rien de mchant, mais ce sont les arguments des personnes qui, soit on entendu parl de Linux, soit l'on essay y a 10 ans !_
Non, qui l'ont encore utilis le mois dernier... Ce qu'apparemment personne n'arrive  lire, faut croire.

_Pour ce qui est de l'quivalence des logiciels, c'est surtout une question d'habitudes_
Et c'est ce que je me tue  dire... Les gens sont habitus  certaines logiques dans les applications, certains raccourcis clavier, certains "automatismes". Peut-tre que pour toi, "Ctrl+S" ou "Alt+Y", c'est pareil, mais ce n'est pas le cas du lambda de base.

_Pour ce qui est de la 3D, AMD  libr les pilotes ATI et NVidia fournit les binaires pour Linux. Il suffit de voir la diffrence entre Aero et Compiz_
Doit y avoir un blme dans les packages, alors : chez moi, a a toujours t poussif sous Linux... Mme en 2D, d'ailleurs.

_Pour les jeux, il existe bien sr d'excellent jeux pour tous les got. Par exemple, le dernier que j'ai dcouvert : savage 2, disponible en natif pour Linux_
Mouais : graphismes moyens, paysages "vides", on dirait WoW en basse rsolution... C'est pas a qui me fera tre scotch une nuit devant le PC, en tout cas.

_Le gestionnaires d'applications : Microsoft essaye de s'en approcher de plus en plus_
?? Le panneau de configuration existe depuis Windows 3.0, et encore : j'ai jamais pu trouver une version de Windows pr-3.0 pour vrifier s'il n'y tait pas dj...

_Un terminal puissant : powershell (on retrouve mme les commandes de base d'Unix )_
C'est surtout du .NET en ligne de commande... Mais il est vrai que c'est un des rares trucs que je regrettais sous DOS/Windows : l'absence du shell... Les dernires extension du Batch suffisent toutefois pour la plupart de mes besoins.

_Un navigateur qui respecte les standards_
Seul point sur lequel Microsoft a "perdu la guerre". Celui-l, je te le concde.

_La gestion des utilisateurs_
Gestion des droits bien plus fine sous Windows, pour le reste, je ne vois pas trop la diffrence...

_Les bureaux virtuels, compiz_
J'ai horreur des bureaux virtuels pour ma part. Quant aux interfaces 3D "gadget"... C'est marrant sur la playlist de l'iPhone, mais je trouve a hautement dispensable sur PC.

_C'est pas norme, certes, mais tu enlve a de Windows, il reste quoi ? Mdia center, paint et le dmineur ?_
L'ergonomie gnrale, le fait de standardiser les raccourcis et le "look & feel" gnral des applications, l'intgration de pas mal d'lments de faon  les rendre accessibles, l'aide en ligne digne de ce nom comme "rgle", DirectX, la mise en rseau largement simplifie, NTFS, la compatibilit binaire descendante, la standardisation des installations (ce qui n'est vraiment le cas sous Linux qu'en restant dans ta distribution), et le "_clic & play_" de faon gnrale.

Cela va peut-tre te faire rire, mais j'ai renonc  installer Firefox 3 sur le Linux que j'ai au taf, je suis rest au 2 : aprs cinq minutes passes  tenter de faire dcompresser l'archive  l'archiveur par dfaut, plus cinq autres  trouver o l'installer et comment le lancer, j'en ai eu marre. Dix minutes pour installer un navigateur, dsol, mais non. Je n'ai pas *envie* de devoir chercher comment installer un soft.

_Tu veux un apperu du prochain Windows, voici ce que prpare gnome_
Mouais : rien vu de transcendant, franchement,  part des fonctions que je vois dj sous Windows... Si nouveaut il y a, faudrait le mettre en plus gros. Les screens de GnomeShell, a me fait penser au menu Vista. Les deux autres, a me fait juste penser  Windows Search / BING sous IE...

_Maintenant je n'ai rien contre Microsoft, pour le peux que je l'utilise, mais il faut arrter de colporter des ides dpasses._
Ou de faire croire que trois gadgets changent la mentalit sous-jacente de Linux...  :;): 




> Un peu de lecture avec ton caf : Linux a volu... et vous ?


Oui, j'ai lu.
1 => Et les libs manquantes / en mauvaise version qui font ch...
2 => a, c'est bien vrai. Sauf que c'est au "challenger" de s'adapter  la base existante, pas le contraire...  :;): 
3 => On prend les paris que j'achte du matos qui vient de sortir, et qu'il n'est pas reconnu d'entre de jeu ?
4 => La ligne de commande EST indispensable, quoi que l'on en dise.
5 => Ergonomie, fonctionnalits... Mme des Linuxiens disent que Gimp est mal foutu...
6 => Le "look & feel", c'est important pour prendre un soft en main rapidement. Vaut mieux 60% des fonctions dans un cadre agrable que 100% dans un cadre imbitable, concept difficile  faire comprendre sous Linux.
7 => Jamais eu besoin de service sous Windows...  ::mrgreen:: 
8 => Le problme n'est pas le nombre d'options, mais le manque de standard COMMUN  n'importe quelle distribution. Cf. Api Win32 / GDI / DirectX sous Windows, par exemple.
9 => Mme en restant dans la distrib, c'est le bordel pour s'y retrouver dans les nombreuses versions. On trouve plus vite sous Windows en tapant dans un moteur de recherche.

Ce que tu ne comprends pas, et l'immense majorit des adeptes de Linux non plus, c'est que l'utilisateur courant (et mme les devs) n'ont pas *envie* d'entendre "il faut faire l'effort de ...", ou "faut lire la doc", ou encore "cherche sur les forums / newsgroups". Ce n'est pas  moi de m'adapter  l'OS, c'est l'OS qui doit s'adapter  moi ! Autant je rflchis "machine" quand je dveloppe, autant en tant qu'utilisateur j'ai HORREUR de me taper les contraintes d'implmentation.

Pour que j'utilise un soft de faon courante, il doit :S'installer sans devoir me farcir douze recherches sur le net ou 20 pages de manuel.Dmarrer sans me demander de configurer quoi que ce soit, ou alors de faon ultra-simple par botes de dialogues pr-remplies.tre agrable  utiliser, ergonomique, et s'intgrer sans faire tache sur le bureau (= exit les looks d'alien). A la rigueur, s'il est discret, j'accepte plus facilement les looks "originaux"...
Si ces trois conditions ne sont pas remplies, c'est poubelle direct. Je dois dj me fader assez de softs crtins ou bassement fonctionnels au boulot, c'est pas pour m'en remettre une couche  la maison, tu comprends ?




> PS: je vois dans ta signature que tu es un adapte de Delphi, tu as essay Lazarus ?


Non, mme pas eu envie... Rien qu' voir la FAQ, je "revois" les mmes trucs qu'au boulot sur les chanes GCC, et a me gonfle.
On en reparlera ventuellement quand ce sera un vrai IDE intgr de A  Z, sans sous-outils plus ou moins compatibles, et qu'il compilera aussi vite que Delphi... Ce qui n'est pas prs d'arriver, vu la lenteur habituelle des compilateurs GNU.
Et puis l aussi, ce n'est que du clone de Delphi / Borland Pascal de toutes faons...  ::twisted::

----------


## Elverion

Bonjour,

Pour se sortir du conflit Windows/Autres en cours et revenir au sujet, voici ce que j'en pense:

Microsoft  tort et raison  la fois de croire que Linux est une menace pour lui. 
En effet, entre les deux, c'est Microsoft qui cherche  monopoliser le march des OS et  continuer de vendre ses produits trs cher (ce qui, hormis mon mpris pour cette mentalit, est tout  fait normal pour une entreprise).
Linux ne cherche qu' offrir un OS qui fonctionne et n'a pas l'ambition de vouloir dominer le monde.

Pourtant, Linux est une grosse pine dans le pied de Microsoft. Oui mais pourquoi?
Parce que c'est en ayant le choix que les utilisateurs deviennent roi. Et si Windows marche mal, si il est bugg, si il coute trop cher, alors les utilisateurs prendront autre chose (Linux, BSD ou autre Unix-like).
Il est la le danger : le choix.

----------


## _skip

> firestarter est un front-end iptables intressant


Juste, sauf que je crois qu' prsent il est recommand d'utiliser un autre outil graphique dont le nom m'chappe, lui aussi assez sympathique pour filtrer un range IP et un protocole. juste que a correspond aux besoins assez basiques.




> idem les bureaux modernes style Gnome & cie peuvent avoir un outil qui permet de grer les archives via un menu contextuel dans le gestionnaire de fichiers (et c'est install par dfaut sous Ubuntu)


Sur KDE je ne trouve rien de tel (en tout cas pas pour du RAR, du PArchive), mais je vais essayer Gnome de toutes faons j'avais prvu. Cet exemple n'tait alors pas bon. Mais de toutes faons je suis un fan de clickodromes, j'aime le GUI, les assistants o on coche simplement des cases, c'est ma mentalit actuelle... Installation de postgresql sous linux, hum miam!

----------


## neuneu1

> tu viens de dire que si un administrateur systme n'est pas form pour l'outil qu'il utilise, alors il va y avoir des problmes... j'espre que, dans ton esprit, ce n'est pas un argument technique en faveur de Windows


Non ce n est pas un argument technique, c'est que les produit MS sont fait pour travailler ensemble, que toutes les depences sont en places.Qu il n y pas de perte de temps a chercher  le mode de fonctionnemnt , pas des tonnes add in etc..
 C est un retour un peu personnel, je perds beaucoup de tant a chercher des solutions libres et a les faire tourner, pour exemple, nagios, zabbix pour le monitoring, c'est sympas mais quel galere(c'esttoujours perso) .

En gros le temps que je perds a faire tourne des soft sous linux , ben je fais pas autre chose, donc le ROI pas top

a+

----------


## berceker united

> Dsol du pav, et non, c'est pas pour troller... J'ai raccourci les citations pour faire plus light.
> [...]


En tout cas je dis amen  tout post ici prsent  ::ccool::  . Tu as un point de vu objectif dont certain aurait perdu. 
Comme admettre que Gimp n'a pas le niveau de Photoshop. Aprs tout dpend de ce qu'ont fait avec. Personnellement j'aime pas Gimp.
Tu as raison de dire et c'est trs import que : Du cot Microsoft ils ont prit le temps d'couter les utilisateurs afin que leur outil soit assez proche d'eux et que leur client ne sont pas tous informaticien. C'est pas parce qu'une personne travail devant un ordinateur qu'elle s'y connait et qu'a les mmes rflexe qu'un informaticien. Microsoft rpond aux attentent de ces personnes.
Comme je l'ai dj dis. Beaucoup de Linuxien (Gros barbue au cheveux long avec une odeur de caf)  ne veulent que Linux se retrouve dans tout les foyer comme Windows.
Hlas, Ubunto est bien mais arrive presque trop tard. Il aurait fallut qu'il soit l avant XP.

----------


## zebulon94

Bonjour  tous, 

Voici mon avis.
Effectivement on peut de plus en plus le constater ( moi le premier ) que l'apparition des OS dis "alternative" au grand jour n'est plus un secret. L'article nous le montre bien en prenant l'exemple des notebooks auquel a t rajout dans cette discussion l'apparition d'OS pour portable tel qu'Androd sur des "bases" linux.

Mon point de vue est qu' Ubuntu est l'une des distributions pouvant faire de l'ombre  microsoft pour ce qui est des OS pour particulier. Effectivement depuis plusieurs anne que je l'utilise je vois de plus en plus la distrib volu vers une accessibilit grand publique ( qui n'est pourtant pas la rputation des OS linux). Bien entendu avant qu'Ubuntu arrive au niveau de microsoft cela prendra du temps, mais je pense que la machine est en marche notamment chez les tudiant s'quipant de plus en plus de cette distribution.
Effectivement si sont apparition au grand publique auraut t entreprise avant XP, cela aurait peut etre dut un problme pour le numro 1.

Pour le monde entreprise linux est belle et bien dj implant notamment avec les distributions Red Hat, Debian (encore que), et Suse Enterprise ( si je ne me trompe pas de nom). Ayant eu l'occasion de travailler dans pas mal d'entreprise, elles optent dans la plupart du temps pour une architecture dite "mixte" o les OS MS et Linux se ctoient.

Enfin pour terminer ce long post, les performances de Vista sont bien en dessus de celles de XP  part sur 1 ou 2 points. Les quelques tests notamment sur la copie des donnes sur un dd ext, ou int sont ralisable chez soit trs facilement.

bon all, Je rebondis sur neuneu1 


> Non ce n est pas un argument technique, c'est que les produit MS sont fait pour travailler ensemble, que toutes les depences sont en places.Qu il n y pas de perte de temps a chercher le mode de fonctionnemnt , pas des tonnes add in etc..


Effectivement l'avantage avec windows est le temps d'installation ridicule, le seul problme est que ses apllications ne sont en gnral pas personnalisable, que si l'entreprise a besoins d'un outil spcifique il est impossible de le rajouter  par d'attendre une prochaine version, etc .... enfin le temps que tu gagne  l'installer tu le perds  rgler les bugs, plantages ...etc  :8O:   ::calim2::   ::D: 

Pour finir une tude comparative des diffrents OS server montre que windows server est parfait ... pour une PME ...  partir d'un grand nombre de poste client, le rseau devient lent ... tres lent... mais cela n'a jamais t un secret.

Bonne fin de journe 

PS : je n'ai seulement rebondi sur ces pont car pour ma part gege2061 a bien expos mon ide en gnral ^^

D.

----------


## legalf

Aprs avoir lu toutes vos ractions sur ce sujet, qui est assez brlant, dans le domaine de linformatique. Je trouve toujours cela lamentable de voir quil y a des clans qui se forme entre linuxiens et windowsiens.

Personnellement, jai deux ordinateurs qui ont chacun leur OS. Un sur Windows XP et lautre sur Ubuntu 9.04, et jai pu remarquer une chose, cest que a membterai de ne plus avoir lun ou lautre. Dans les deux systmes dexploitation jai mes prfrences sur les logiciels ou les raccourcis.

Dire quil y en a un qui est plus rapide que lautre, dire quil y en a un qui plante plus facilement que lautre. Faut arrter les dlires l. Cela dpend clairement de ce quon fait. Effectivement si on va voir des sites Internet pour adulte, faut pas stonner quon se retrouve avec nimporte quoi sur votre disque. Si vous ouvrez toutes les pices jointes que vous cliquez sur tout les liens que vous voyez, il ny a aucun des systmes qui pourra en rester indemne de cette stupidit humaine  :;): 

Pour revenir au sujet de ce topic. Jai pu remarquer une chose, cest que je connais de plus en plus de monde qui essaye et puis reste sur ubuntu, en mme temps ce nest pas un point de vue objectif, car jai fais des tudes dingnieur et je pense que si javais fait des tudes de boulangerie, je naurai pas vu autant de personne aller sur ubuntu. Bon en mme temps, jai ma petite Maman (56 ans) qui aimerai bien utiliser Ubuntu. Donc de mon cot je voie quand mme de plus en plus de personne utiliser ubuntu. 
Mais en mme, dire que Microsoft doit sinquiter, faut quand mme pas abuser des bonnes choses. Ils sont loin de couler, et avoir un OS pour leur faire bouger le cul, ce nest pas si mal.
Pour nous, les utilisateurs lambda (comme vous dite) cest que du bnef de pouvoir avoir le choix.

Au fait, les linuxiens et les windowsiens, narrtez surtout pas de vous battre, car au boulot on rigole bien de vous lire, a fait notre petite pause de la journe de voir que vous vous engueulez sur des points ou quelque fois vous tes daccord  :;): 

Une petite Citation en passant dun gars qui a post ici (je me souvient plus de son pseudo) :  En fait , la diffrence entre Linux et Windows ,c'est que Linux c'est comme une belle fille , il faut l'apprivoiser , la comprendre , la sduire tandis que Windows , c'est comme une prostitu , il faut payer et surtout bien se protger  

Au fait, ce nest pas un pingouin mais un manchot le logo de linux et ce nest pas un renard mais un panda roux sur le logo de firefox. Et les pingouins, a sait voler. Je dis a en passant, car a mnerve de voir des ignares qui parle sans savoir (non je dconne, a me fait rire en fait  :;): )

----------


## ogaby

> l'article la bien mis en avant et personne n'a percuter. C'est pas en europe et au us ou les gens on les moyen de se payer des licences et des machines de guerre que microsoft a peur. Mais pour ce milliard et demi de chinois et ce milliard d'indien c'est a dire pour ce tiers de la population mondial ou il est ecraser par les solutions nux/netbook etc... Et comme le grand publique de ces pays n'a qu'une histoire recente avec les ordinateurs, il n'ont pas notre heritage windows, ms office. Donc bouton demarrer ou pas, pour eux c'est pareil, ils ont jamais vu. Par contre, entre un ordi avec vista ultimate a $1000 et un netbook a $100, la c'est pas pareil.
> Apres microsoft se prend le ccloud computing dans les dents. Pas qu'ils font rien, bien au contraire, mais la grand majorite des serveur sont des serveurs *nix. Donc au final si on fait l'addition netbook+cloud = *nix


C'est vrai que sur le march asiatique comme l'Inde et la Chine, les PCs  bas cots ainsi que les netbooks ont le vent en poupe. Et l la concurrence sur les OS risque d'tre dure surtout en fin d'anne et dbut d'anne 2010.

Il arrive bientt windows seven puis google chrome OS en 2010 et beaucoup de Linux sont dj prsents. 

/mode dconne
Par contre, je ne pense pas que les chinois iront copier windows seven... car c'est dj fait: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3ID2CbtnKk&feature=fvw
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> lighttpd est plus lger, et donc mieux adapt  l'embarqu (un peu comme dnsmasq face  bind+dhcpd), mais je ne vois pas ce qu'il a de plus puissant 
> nginx peut sembler plus puissant sur un point : la rpartition de charge


Pour servir les pages statiques par exemple lightttpd est environ 2 fois plus  rapide qu'apache (voir les benchs sur le net), c'est  dire qu'il sert deux fois plus de transactions qu'apache dans le meme temps, c'est pas rien...

J'ai jamais dit "plus puissant"

Au contraire c'est en tant plus lger et plus simple que lighthttpd arrive  ce rsultat....

----------


## atm0sfe4r

LOL

Monsieur Chevalier s'est plant de thread... et je n'ai rien compris  ce qu'il a dit  ::lol::

----------


## BainE

Re, 

tout le monde parle d habitude, mais c est pas un peu nord amricain et europen ses habitudes non ?
L Afrique, l Asie, L Amrique du Sud en sont o la dessus ?
Si windows est dja adopt de partout OK, mais si ca reste a faire se sera peut etre bien l un des grands enjeux du 21eme siecle (pour l info j entends) et celui qui s imposera dans "les restes du mondes" (sans connotations pjoratives) sera peut etre bien le grand vainqueur, et le prix sera peut etre le facteur dterminant.

Puis sinon je suis pas tout a fait d accord sur le fait que l OS doit s adapter aux utilisateurs. Qu est ce qu on fait quand ces derniers sont capables d installer 3 firewall, 4 antivirus... A force de prendre les gens pour des c*ns, ils le deviennent (exemple un peu exagr, le max que j ai vu c'est c est 3 firewall et 2 antivirus, un geek autoproclam de 17 ans qui m appel pour faire le mnage parce qu internet ne marchait plus (ca marchait tant qu il a pas reboot on dirait)). Verrouiller le systeme pour qu il se protge d interface chaise clavier ne pourra pas durer ternellement. On dit que Tatie Janine comprend rien mais on fait pas grand chose pour la sortir de son marasme informatique.

Et puis de toute manire tout le monde n est pas vou a utiliser les memes outils, pour sortir des voitures, y en a qui utilisent des pelleteuses et d autres des pioches et pelles, et j ai encore jamais vu de pelleteuses avec des codes couleurs pour que n importe quel neuneu puisse creuser un trou avec.

----------


## Sharpounet

Si je peux rajouter quelquechose,

pour ma part, j'utilise windows et linux (dual boot chez moi et linux au boulot).
Je ne les compare pas pour leur utilisation, car chacun a sa fonction. 
J'avoue ne pas trop comprendre cette guguerre et ce fanatisme d'un ct comme de l'autre, j'ai toujours eu l'habitude de tester et d'essayer de retenir le meilleur de chacun des deux cts (et mme de mac quand l'occasion se prsente). Que microsoft considre linux comme une menace c'est plutt une bonne chose je trouve, que les diffrents protagonistes se battent pour proposer  l'utilisateur lambda le "meilleur" OS c'est mme carrment intressant. Depuis quelques temps, l'influence de chaque ct se ressent, les linux sont devenus plus abordables (j'envisage tout  fait de l'installer sur le pc de mes parents par exemple sans devoir taper dans la console des commandes particulires pour installer le wifi...) et les windows qui font (a priori) des efforts ct optimisation du code ( en croire les quelques tests sur 7). Bref, je ne suis pas prt  choisir mon camp.

----------


## vg-matrix

> Dire quil y en a un qui est plus rapide que lautre, dire quil y en a un qui plante plus facilement que lautre. Faut arrter les dlires l. Cela dpend clairement de ce quon fait.
> 
>  En fait , la diffrence entre Linux et Windows ,c'est que Linux c'est comme une belle fille , il faut l'apprivoiser , la comprendre , la sduire tandis que Windows , c'est comme une prostitu , il faut payer et surtout bien se protger


Tout  fait d'accord  ::ccool:: 




> Puis sinon je suis pas tout a fait d accord sur le fait que l OS doit s adapter aux utilisateurs.


Oui et Non. 

> Oui parce que l'OS est produit pour donner une certaine satisfaction  son utilisateur.

> Non parce que la scurit doit tre impose  l'utilisateur pour viter les nombreuses plaintes.

----------


## ogaby

> Oui et Non. 
> 
> > Oui parce que l'OS est produit pour donner une certaine satisfaction  son utilisateur.
> 
> > Non parce que la scurit doit tre impose  l'utilisateur pour viter les nombreuses plaintes.


+1

Pour mon exprience perso, je ne rpte pas ce qui a t dit avant mais raconter un truc qui n'ait pas souvent dit sur des forums. Un jour, une collgue me demande comment elle peut installer un soft sur son ordi au boulot. L je lui explique qu'il faut que ce soit un admin qui lui installe. "Mais pourquoi? Chez moi je le fais en un clic et pouf!" Ouais pouf... Et l je lui explique qu'il ne faut pas installer n'importe quoi car virus... toussa. C'tait long et je ne crois pas qu'elle n'a pas bien compris.

Ce qui m'a fait peur avec cette histoire, c'est que beaucoup de gens sont habitus  pouvoir tout installer comme ils le veulent (donc avec les droits admins). Oui mais un virus lui aussi veut s'installer comme il veut et c'est mieux quand c'est avec les droits admins... Les droits admins, c'est uniquement quelques minutes pour installer un soft et pis c'est tout!

Et pis si a c'est chiant, a l'est encore plus quand on a un virus. Surtout pour le mec kissikon qui va rparer.

----------


## aldebaran74

> C'est aussi parce que la "concurrence" est un peu ... molle, on va dire, et pour rester poli...
> Pour un dveloppeur ? Difficile de trouver un quivalent correct  Visual Studio... Ct dveloppement graphique / RAD, arriver  la cheville de Delphi, tu peux rver : le RAD sous Linux, c'est pas franchement a. Mme Borland a laiss tomber Kylix, c'est tout dire !! Et ce n'est pas automake/autoconf qui vont me faire abandonner les projets/solutions Visual, en tout cas.
> Pour un employ de bureau ? OpenOffice est bien moins pratique  utiliser qu'Office.
> Pour un graphiste ? D'un ct, t'as de l'OpenGL clon (MESA) avec des drivers graphiques approximatifs, et GIMP. De l'autre ct, t'as de l'OpenGL pleine acclration, des drivers performants et Photoshop... Sans parler des tonnes d'outils type Illustrator, bien sr.
> Pour un joueur ? T'as intrt  aimer les petits jeux intgrs  l'OS, ou Quake... Parce qu'en "natif", t'as pas grand-chose d'autre. Et DirectX n'a absolument *aucun* quivalent sous Linux...
> Pour un usager de base ? Rgler un firewall Linux, c'est l'enfer. Les clients mail n'ont pas la convivialit d'un Outlook, et  ma connaissance aucun client mail "gratuit" n'a l'quivalent des fichiers PST Outlook (j'ai perdu des tonnes de mails sous Netscape  cause de leur mthode d'archivage dbile, la roulette russe  chaque MAJ...).
> 
> Ce n'est qu'un avis de "Windowsien", mais avant de se peler le nud sur le respect de la 3me variante de la 12me norme de dcodage CSS (en omettant soigneusement de combler les failles de _buffer overrun_ au passage), les dvs Linux feraient mieux d'couter un peu plus les utilisateurs finaux, et de leur demander ce qu'ils *veulent*, au lieu de faire ce qu'ils croient tre le dsir des utilisateurs finaux...
> 
> ...


Tu peux continuer ta campagne de dnigrement, faire ta propagande et ta dmago...ou encore rester mprisant avec ceux qui te tiennent tte !

La ralit est que Winmachin est une russite marketing, commerciale base sur un monopole et du lobbing !
Cette carcasse vide se fissure et...va tomber !

Linux est une russite technologique.
Chez le manchot, il n'y a jamais eu de marketing(tout se fait de bouche  oreille); le commerce encore ridicule(seul 2 diteurs en vivent) et pourtant il s'est impos, sur ses seuls QUALITES,  la REGULIERE...l ou l'autre frappe  la ceinture; ceci avec un nouveau modle conomique.

Modle conomique qui fait mouiller bien des pantalons.
L'on ne vends plus une boite noire hermtique  un prix si lev que tout le monde se dit que c'est forcement bien, mais un modle qui fait que l'on paie du palpable, pour du support technique et des mise  jour...dans ces conditions seul les qualits du bouzin fait que l'on achte ou...PAS !
Bref une peur bleue pour certain, suivez mon regard...

Pour ma part j'en ai fini avec toi, lorsque je lis



> Linux avec ses N languages de prog...PHP...


 mais quel est le lien avec Linux ?

Ou encore que paramtrer un firewall c'est dur...alors que les distrib... populaires en ont un par automatiquement par dfaut.
Sur Ubuntu il faut faire :



> sudo ufw enable


Peufff trop dur !
De la part de "mister average" a pourrait me faire sourire avec tendresse et bienvaillance...mais de la part d'un gars se disant dveloppeur j'ai juste envie d'en chialer !  ::cry:: 

Me parler de russite technologique ou d'innovation...avec une suite bureautique...et de Clikodrome !
Ceci face  Bind, Apache, sendmail et d'autres, de "reverse ingeneering"...parce que c'est foutrement dur, des exploits...parce qu'il faut tre foutrement plus dou...qu'un singe savant avec son "mulot" entre les pattes ! 

J'ai compris que tu n'avais aucune connaissance de Linux(ou mme de l'Open Source en gnral), de sa culture technique, de son niveau technique, de son histoire et des gens qui l'on crite.
Plus encore aucune vision sur l'avenir !

Alors, s'il te plait, de faire perdre du temps au grands...mieux retourne dans ta boite noire !

----------


## fanning

> +1
> 
> Pour mon exprience perso, je ne rpte pas ce qui a t dit avant mais raconter un truc qui n'ait pas souvent dit sur des forums. Un jour, une collgue me demande comment elle peut installer un soft sur son ordi au boulot. L je lui explique qu'il faut que ce soit un admin qui lui installe. "Mais pourquoi? Chez moi je le fais en un clic et pouf!" Ouais pouf... Et l je lui explique qu'il ne faut pas installer n'importe quoi car virus... toussa. C'tait long et je ne crois pas qu'elle n'a pas bien compris.
> 
> Ce qui m'a fait peur avec cette histoire, c'est que beaucoup de gens sont habitus  pouvoir tout installer comme ils le veulent (donc avec les droits admins). Oui mais un virus lui aussi veut s'installer comme il veut et c'est mieux quand c'est avec les droits admins... Les droits admins, c'est uniquement quelques minutes pour installer un soft et pis c'est tout!
> 
> Et pis si a c'est chiant, a l'est encore plus quand on a un virus. Surtout pour le mec kissikon qui va rparer.


Effectivement j'ai eu cette exprience et j'ai trouv la solution, interdire d'utiliser windows installer et tout d'un coups pu de virus, car en fait au boulot il y a pas mal de logiciels qui utilisent C:\Windows\System32 et donc en tant qu'utilisateur ils ne pourraient pas les utiliser, donc la scurit doit aussi venir des diteurs et non pas que des administrateurs.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Tu peux continuer ta campagne de dnigrement, faire ta propagande et ta dmago...ou encore rester mprisant avec ceux qui te tiennent tte !


Si a t'amuse...




> *MONOPOLE :* _Rgime, tabli par la loi ou rsultant de circonstances conomiques ou administratives, qui soustrait un particulier, une socit, un organisme d'tat, au rgime de la libre concurrence et lui accorde l'exclusivit de la fabrication ou de la vente d'un produit, de l'exploitation d'un service._





> *QUASI-MONOPOLE :* Situation de l'entreprise dont la production constitue 90 % environ de la production totale du secteur.


Par exemple, en France, la Seita ou la Franaise des Jeux *ont* un monopole, tout comme la SNCF et prcdemment France Tlcom et EDF.
Par contre, Microsoft est bien en situation de quasi-monopole : ils ont la quasi-totalit du march, *mais cela ne rsulte pas d'une loi, ni d'un privilge leur accordant  eux seuls la possibilit de fabriquer/vendre des systmes d'exploitation*.

Aprs, si tu ne connais pas ta langue maternelle, ce n'est plus mon problme...




> Modle conomique qui fait mouiller bien des pantalons.


Ah oui, j'ai super peur du modle conomique (qui n'en est pas un) du logiciel libre... Exploiter gratuitement du jus de cerveau, tu crois que a peut durer indfiniment ? Les informaticiens aiment bien, en gnral, vivre de leur mtier... Faire du logiciel libre sur son temps libre avec un boulot qui paie, a va. S'il devient impossible de vendre le logiciel et qu'on se transforme tous en simples consultants / techs hot-line, tu verras si tu auras toujours autant de devs volontaires...




> mais quel est le lien avec Linux ?


Le fait qu'en terme d'innovations,  part plusieurs langages de programmation, c'est le dsert.




> Ou encore que paramtrer un firewall c'est dur...alors que les distrib... populaires en ont un par automatiquement par dfaut.
> Sur Ubuntu il faut faire :
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				sudo ufw enable
> 			
> 		
> ...


Commande hautement mnmotechnique, en effet !!! Et puis tellement triviale  trouver !
Sur Windows, t'as une grosse icone "Centre de scurit", avec une autre grosse icone "Pare-feu" et un bouton radio. Centre de scurit qui s'active automatiquement  l'installation, et qui te prvient dans la tray bar qu'une action est  faire...




> De la part de "mister average" a pourrait me faire sourire avec tendresse et bienvaillance...mais de la part d'un gars se disant dveloppeur j'ai juste envie d'en chialer !


Justement : l'informatique, c'est mon mtier, c'est pas juste un gadget pour faire le geek sur les forums. J'exige de mes outils un rendement immdiat, une accessibilit de l'information immdiate, et une recherche dans le bon sens.
L'aide Linux, c'est comme le dictionnaire : t'as tout, mais faut connatre l'orthographe exacte du mot pour en trouver la dfinition.
L'aide Windows, c'est la mme chose, mais tu peux chercher des parties de la dfinition et/ou utiliser un correcteur orthographique pour trouver le mot immdiatement.
Il y a plus qu'une diffrence entre les deux mentalits...




> Me parler de russite technologique ou d'innovation...avec une suite bureautique...et de Clikodrome !


Plus de 90% de parts de march, et les utilisateurs qui en redemandent... Oui, c'est une russite technologique, ainsi que marketing et commerciale. Faut juste tre un crtin aigri et haineux pour ne pas le reconnatre. Si tu relis attentivement mes propos prcdents, tu verras que je ne conteste pas l'existence de Linux en lui-mme, _je conteste son utilisation en poste bureautique / personnel_.




> J'ai compris que tu n'avais aucune connaissance de Linux(ou mme de l'Open Source en gnral), de sa culture technique, de son niveau technique, de son histoire et des gens qui l'on crite.


Yep, c'est vrai : aprs tout, je n'ai fait que du dveloppement de drivers sous Linux,  porter des API compltes dessus,  bouffer du bas niveau au taquet, des co-noyaux RT, et me fader une doc du kernel *MERDIQUE* : quand tu passes une heure de recherche sur le net  ne trouver qu'un bout de source pour documenter les spinlocks, c'est une HONTE. C'est heureusement corrig depuis, mais  la fin de l'anne dernire, ce n'tait vraiment pas le cas.

C'est vrai, hein, je ne connais vraiment pas Linux... Je bosse "juste" sur trois OS de type Unix en plus de Windows, tous  bas niveau et sur des API communes  tous les OS que je dveloppe moi-mme car elles doivent tre optimises. J'ai boss sur tous les types principaux de Windows (16 bits, 9x, NT, CE), sur DOS, sur Linux, sur des Unix propritaires (comme QNX), sur des OS RT embedded dont tu n'as mme jamais entendu parler, et  chaque fois je me tape tous les portages d'applications.
Alors justement, OUI, je peux comparer, parce que je fais le mme boulot sur chacun de ces OS, et je sais avec lesquels a va plus vite que les autres, et c'est clairement Windows, surtout les NT.

Quant  l'histoire de l'informatique, je pense que c'est plutt toi qui t'es mis de belles illres au point d'oublier certaines ralits fondamentales. Va donc zoner sur Wikipdia, tu apprendras srement plein de choses.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Effectivement j'ai eu cette exprience et j'ai trouv la solution, interdire d'utiliser windows installer et tout d'un coups pu de virus, car en fait au boulot il y a pas mal de logiciels qui utilisent C:\Windows\System32 et donc en tant qu'utilisateur ils ne pourraient pas les utiliser, donc la scurit doit aussi venir des diteurs et non pas que des administrateurs.


Faudrait que je retrouve la page des rgles de dveloppement Microsoft, o il est expressment dit qu'une application doit :Ne pas installer de binaires spcifiques en dehors de son propre rpertoire.Ne pas polluer la base de registre, hormis pour les fonctions spcifiques (ex : associations de fichiers), et fournir le moyen de nettoyer ladite base de registre  la dsinstallation.Ne rien stocker dans le rpertoire Windows, hormis des redistribuables (ex : run-times Visual, QT, MachinTruc, etc.).Grer les droits d'accs des utilisateurs, et ne jamais imposer un droit d'administrateur pour fonctionner (exception : outils systme).Grer les diverses versions de Windows et s'adapter au maximum  la plate-forme courante.
Et j'en passe... Des "rgles de bon dveloppement", Microsoft en a *toujours* fait, pour chaque version de Windows. Il n'y a pas 10% des dveloppeurs qui les ont lues, et peu les appliquent. Faut pas trop se plaindre si a foire aprs : quand on dveloppe en contradiction avec les rgles de l'OS, faut s'attendre  de la casse...

Et malgr a, a fonctionne plutt tonnamment bien, vu le nombre de trucs dvelopp  la porcasse...

Par contre, je ne sais plus si ces rgles sont sur le site Microsoft, MSDN ou l'aide en ligne de Visual ou du PSDK... J'essaierai de la retrouver, un de ces jours.

----------


## maxim_um

> Le fait qu'en terme d'innovations,  part plusieurs langages de programmation, c'est le dsert.





> mais quel est le lien avec Linux ?


[edit]




> Microsoft, Sun et Linux ensemble sur le futur des OS
> Qui tombe  l'eau ?
> 
> Pour la toute premire fois, plusieurs acteurs majeurs du monde des systmes dexploitation vont se runir pour discuter ensemble de lavenir de ces derniers. De nombreux sujets seront abords, ainsi que des problmes dactualit comme les DRM. De nombreux acteurs du monde UNIX/Linux seront prsents, ainsi que Sun et Microsoft. trangement (ou pas ?) Apple nassistera pas  cette runion.
> 
> La runion est singulire  plus dun titre, mais en particulier parce que les participants sont tous des adversaires. Elle fonctionne sur une base dinvitations et est sponsorise par Intel, qui investit davantage dans lunivers Linux danne en anne. La Fondation Linux appelle lvnement  Sommet de collaboration annuel , ce qui sous-entend de fait que cest la premire fois, mais pas la dernire.
> 
> On devrait donc voir chaque anne un rassemblement de personnes trs reprsentatives de leur domaine. La premire dition, qui se tiendra du 8 au 10 avril  lhtel Kabuki de San Francisco, verra les participants suivants :
> 
> ...

----------


## gorgonite

> J'ai compris que tu n'avais aucune connaissance de Linux(ou mme de l'Open Source en gnral), de sa culture technique, de son niveau technique, de son histoire et des gens qui l'on crite.
> Plus encore aucune vision sur l'avenir !



si tu lisais un peu mieux ses posts, tu verrais qu'il a l'air de s'y connatre quand mme un petit peu... mais pas forcemment de respecter l'ide  ::cry:: 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d79...t/#post4559027

----------


## fanning

> Faudrait que je retrouve la page des rgles de dveloppement Microsoft, o il est expressment dit qu'une application doit :Ne pas installer de binaires spcifiques en dehors de son propre rpertoire.Ne pas polluer la base de registre, hormis pour les fonctions spcifiques (ex : associations de fichiers), et fournir le moyen de nettoyer ladite base de registre  la dsinstallation.Ne rien stocker dans le rpertoire Windows, hormis des redistribuables (ex : run-times Visual, QT, MachinTruc, etc.).Grer les droits d'accs des utilisateurs, et ne jamais imposer un droit d'administrateur pour fonctionner (exception : outils systme).Grer les diverses versions de Windows et s'adapter au maximum  la plate-forme courante.
> Et j'en passe... Des "rgles de bon dveloppement", Microsoft en a *toujours* fait, pour chaque version de Windows. Il n'y a pas 10% des dveloppeurs qui les ont lues, et peu les appliquent. Faut pas trop se plaindre si a foire aprs : quand on dveloppe en contradiction avec les rgles de l'OS, faut s'attendre  de la casse...


Et oui mais quand tu bosse dans une administration publique, que tu es oblig de passer par un appel d'offre et que les choix ont t fait avant par des nophites ...

----------


## BainE

> Ah oui, j'ai super peur du modle conomique (qui n'en est pas un) du logiciel libre... Exploiter gratuitement du jus de cerveau, tu crois que a peut durer indfiniment ? Les informaticiens aiment bien, en gnral, vivre de leur mtier... Faire du logiciel libre sur son temps libre avec un boulot qui paie, a va. S'il devient impossible de vendre le logiciel et qu'on se transforme tous en simples consultants / techs hot-line, tu verras si tu auras toujours autant de devs volontaires...


La on touche du doigt la divergence de philosophie.

Celle de MS est purement mercantile (je ne critique pas, je pense que c est une constatation).

GNU/Linux dit que le savoir (la culture informatique tout au moins) doit etre gratuit et accessible a tous. c est pour ca qu il y a beaucoup de mec qui participe a cette nouvelle forme de partage.
Poser des brevet sur un code source... Si tous les mathmaticiens du monde avait protg leur formule on serrait quand meme vachement dans la m*rde (pas de relation avec les livres o la le support et la diffusion ont un cout largement suprieur).

Puis franchement quand on paye un logiciel du prix de Windows, je pensais qu on tait en droit d avoir des corrections de patch plus rgulires que tous les mois, ca c est vraiment du foutage du gueule, on envoie vraiment au client le message, "t as pay, maintenant tu la fermes et t attends, et si t es pas content ben achtes la nouvelle version".

----------


## _skip

Je trouve que c'est un problme qui existe depuis longtemps, et sur windows principalement de par la surabondance des petits utilitaires soi-disant gratuits  la gator: Les dveloppeurs ne sont pas suffisamment respectueux des machines de leurs clients et c'est de pire en pire.

- Combien de programmes que vous n'utilisez presque pas tournent dans le tray? Pourquoi ils se croient si importants qu'ils peuvent vous bouffer des ressources en permanence (realplayer)?

- Combien de petits shareware se dsinstallent sans rsidus au niveau du registre et des DLLs partages? Les diteurs d'installation permettent un contrle au micropoil de ce problme, et pourtant les dvs peu scrupuleux s'en foutent et se contentent d'utiliser le comportement par dfaut du dsinstalleur qui est de "supprimer ce qui a t copi le jour 0", laissant des tonnes de fichiers de config dans le home directory ainsi que des clefs de registre mortes.  

Ensuite des gens installent des tonnes de ces... merdes, de ces barres de navigateur  la noix et s'tonnent que leur systme devient lent et instable. C'est aux dveloppeurs de ces salets qu'il faut s'en prendre, pas  l'OS parce qu'il est permissif, comment peut-il savoir que ce que vous installez est indsirable et qu'il devrait refuser?

----------


## Mac LAK

> si tu lisais un peu mieux ses posts, tu verrais qu'il a l'air de s'y connatre quand mme un petit peu... mais pas forcemment de respecter l'ide


Attention, je souligne un point crucial : moralement, et  titre personnel, *JE* respecte les licences de dveloppement. Et, par thique personnelle, je refuse la GPL car je dteste son ct viral : je boycotte donc le GPL dans mes applications personnelles.

Ceci tant dit, tout le monde n'a pas les mmes principes. Comme je le prcisais dans le post en question, va essayer d'expliquer des concepts de simple moralit  un financier qui prie tous les jours le Dieu Pognon... Et qui voit juste que le truc vendu 200.000 euros au client est dispo gratuitement sur le net, et ne va coter que quelques jours d'adaptation...




> Et oui mais quand tu bosse dans une administration publique, que tu es oblig de passer par un appel d'offre et que les choix ont t fait avant par des nophites ...


M'en parles pas... Je ne connais que trop bien, hlas, quand t'as un crtin de commercial totalement inculte en maths qui vend quelques jours des modules mathmatiques ultra-complexes, t'as envie de ressortir les bonnes vieilles coutumes d'antan, genre bcher, croix, inquisition...




> La on touche du doigt la divergence de philosophie.


Mais *C'EST* une divergence de philosophie, justement !! Enfin, de philosophie de dveloppement / distribution, bien sr : je prviens amicalement que je vais taper le premier qui me cite BHL...  ::mouarf:: 




> Celle de MS est purement mercantile (je ne critique, je pense que c est une constatation).


Ce n'est pas un scoop, et ce n'est pas une vanne. C'est une socit  but lucratif, comme 99% des socits de la plante, donc le matre-mot est "rentabilit".




> GNU/Linux dit que le savoir (la culture informatique tout au moins) doit etre gratuit et accessible a tous. c est pour ca qu il y a beaucoup de mec qui participe a cette nouvelle forme de partage.


Sauf que c'est justement l que le bt blesse... Combien tu as de "puristes" dans le lot ? Et combien as-tu de simples profiteurs qui voient juste que leur porte-monnaie reste ferm ?




> Poser des brevet sur un code source...


En soi, je ne suis pas totalement contre. J'estime qu'un algorithme qui a demand des mois de travail mrite d'tre protg efficacement, tout comme un concept rellement rvolutionnaire. En ce sens, je trouvais "normal" le brevet du format GIF, dans le contexte de l'poque du moins. J'ai trouv nettement plus idiot la tentative d'application inepte qui a t tente.
Aprs, faire breveter des conneries juste pour tre procdurier, c'est idiot et mesquin...




> Puis franchement quand on paye un logiciel du prix de Windows, je pensais qu on tait en droit d avoir des correction de patch plus rgulire que tous les mois, ca c est vraiment du foutage du gueule, on envoie vraiment au client le message, "t as pay, maintenant tu la fermes et t attends, et si t es pas content ben achte la nouvelle version".


C'est plus dlicat : vu le nombre de machines diverses sous Windows, les impacts sur l'existant et le niveau moyen des utilisateurs, le dploiement d'un patch Windows n'est pas aussi simple qu'un bte patch de source avec la mention "recompilez pour valider". Ce qui explique le dlai moyen entre chaque correctif.
De l'autre ct, depuis que j'utilise Windows, j'ai rellement "attendu" UN SEUL correctif : celui qui fermait la vulnrabilit exploite par Sasser... Les autres, je ne crois pas tre jamais tomb sur le bug corrig par le KB.  :;):

----------


## zebulon94

C'est moi ou cette discussions se transforme de plus en plus en bataille entre Microsoft et Unix ? 

L'avantage non ngligeable de windows est sont monopole ou quasi monopole appel sa comme vous le dsirez je vous en laisse le choix. Forcement les diteurs se trouve avec un OS utilis par un large publique et donc dveloppe dessus !
L'avantage du monde libre (sa fait trs seigneur des anneaux  ::mouarf::  ) est que c'est un groupe de personne (n'ayant aucun intrt personnel, tant comme des bnvoles du monde informatique) qui dveloppent des apllications pour tous. L'avantage est que chacun met sa griffe sur le projet apporte des fonctionnalits se qui donne comme rsultat un logiciel proche des besoins utilisateurs. Voir plus proche que des logiciels d'diteur.

J'utilise aussi windows que linux, et malgr qu'il est vrai que pour certaine chose windows est indispensable par les logiciels tant compatible seulement avec cet OS, je m'excuse mais il plante plus.

Ex : J'ai pass ... all une journe a config mon linux, faire mes rglages perso de l'OS ..Etc. rsultat : Aucun plantage depuis ma personnalisation de l'OS. Alors que Win malheureusement oui. Ma mre est sous ubuntu depuis 3 mois et est contente que depuis, l'ordinateur de plante plus.... ::oops:: 

Les 2 OS sont essentiel. Chacun avec leurs particularits, leurs diffrences, la seule chose est que j'ai l'impression que les OS linux ( debian et ubuntu sont ceux que j'utilise ) font plus d'effort pour s'amliorer, se rapprocher du grand publique, toujours en vaillant  garder ses avantages que Microsoft...

Je crois que quelqu'un parle des source linux, qu'il les a modifier etc... quelqu'un  dj vu ceux de windows ? et les a modifier ? 

Moi j'aime bien les 2... 

D.

----------


## _skip

> Puis franchement quand on paye un logiciel du prix de Windows, je pensais qu on tait en droit d avoir des corrections de patch plus rgulires que tous les mois, ca c est vraiment du foutage du gueule, on envoie vraiment au client le message, "t as pay, maintenant tu la fermes et t attends, et si t es pas content ben achtes la nouvelle version".


C'est vrai, c'est l'impression que tu as?

Je trouve pas que c'est le cas, a collerait un peu mieux  un certain diteur d'AGL dont le nom finit lui aussi par soft, le produit commence par win et finit par DEV.

Tu paies le produit (pour usage priv donc) environ, disons 100 euros, dans le cas de windows 2000 et windows XP tu n'as rien eu  payer pour les services packs au fil des annes. Sur la dure je trouve pas que ce soit vraiment si cher. Aussi c'est plutt rare d'tre bloqu  cause d'une faille OS, je dis pas que a peut pas arriver mais je pense pas que ce soit chaque mois.

----------


## Mac LAK

@*_skip :* +1... Faudrait pas laisser n'importe qui (ou n'importe quoi) dvelopper, a fait des taches que mme Skip (la lessive) n'arrive pas  enlever...  :;): 




> L'avantage est que chacun met sa griffe sur le projet apporte des fonctionnalits se qui donne comme rsultat un logiciel proche des besoins utilisateurs. Voir plus proche que des logiciels d'diteur.


C'est l que tu te trompes : les besoins d'un dveloppeur qui a les mains dans le cambouis ne sont pas ceux de l'utilisateur final, loin de l...




> Je crois que quelqu'un parle des source linux, qu'il les a modifier etc... quelqu'un  dj vu ceux de windows ? et les a modifier ?


Ceux de Windows CE, oui, pour ma part...  ::mouarf::

----------


## zebulon94

> C'est l que tu te trompes : les besoins d'un dveloppeur qui a les mains dans le cambouis ne sont pas ceux de l'utilisateur final, loin de l...


Sur ce point l peut tre pas d'accord. Quand tu es intgr  un projet open source le besoins de l'utilisateur doit tre forcement pris en compte. Les dev dvelloppent pour des utilisateurs et un besoins initiale. L'utilisateur, qu'il s'agisse d'eux ou non, est toujours pris en compte mme s'il ne s'en rend pas compte sinon a quoi servirai t'il de devellop un appli alors que personne en a besoins . 

D.

----------


## ogaby

> Si a t'amuse...
> 
> Ah oui, j'ai super peur du modle conomique (qui n'en est pas un) du logiciel libre... Exploiter gratuitement du jus de cerveau, tu crois que a peut durer indfiniment ? Les informaticiens aiment bien, en gnral, vivre de leur mtier... Faire du logiciel libre sur son temps libre avec un boulot qui paie, a va. S'il devient impossible de vendre le logiciel et qu'on se transforme tous en simples consultants / techs hot-line, tu verras si tu auras toujours autant de devs volontaires...


Tout  fait. D'ailleurs une bonne partie sont rmunrs.
Par exemple, pour le noyau linux, les dveloppeurs sont en grande majorit des salaris d'entreprises comme Red Hat, Novell, IBM ou Intel. Les gens du staff sont rmunrs par le consortium Open Source Development Lab (consortium de socits qui commercialisent Linux). Ensuite, il y a des bnvoles qui essaient des trucs chez eux puis ensuite le propose.

Pour les softs comme firefox, il y aussi des salaris pays par la fondation qui elle-mme reoit de l'argent via des dons. Et il y aussi beaucoup de bnvoles.

Pour les distributions Linux, la trs grande majorit ne vend pas leur OS mais elles vendent leurs services aux entreprises comme des contrats d'installations ou de maintenance.

Donc oui, il y a bien de l'argent dans le monde du libre car on ne peut pas vivre sans. Par contre, les chiffres d'affaires des entreprises sont bien moins levs que celles qui vendent leurs softs.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Sur ce point l peut tre pas d'accord. Quand tu es intgr  un projet open source le besoins de l'utilisateur doit tre forcement pris en compte. Les dev dvelloppent pour des utilisateurs et un besoins initiale. L'utilisateur, qu'il s'agisse d'eux ou non, est toujours pris en compte mme s'il ne s'en rend pas compte sinon a quoi servirai t'il de devellop un appli alors que personne en a besoins .


Va falloir m'expliquer srieusement, alors, en quoi des commandes imbitables comme "sudo ufw enable" sont "user-friendly"... Et ceci sur la distribution qualifie comme tant la plus accessible au grand public !!
Tout comme tu es toujours oblig de farfouiller les fichiers de conf pour faire le moindre rglage un minimum volu, l o Windows fournit un bouton "Paramtres avancs" pour la mme opration...

----------


## legalf

Bon je vais en cite quelques-uns uns maintenant. Je sens que dans pas longtemps je vais prendre chre pour pas un rond  :;): 




> Plus de 90% de parts de march, et les utilisateurs qui en redemandent... Oui, c'est une russite technologique, ainsi que marketing et commerciale. Faut juste tre un crtin aigri et haineux pour ne pas le reconnatre. Si tu relis attentivement mes propos prcdents, tu verras que je ne conteste pas l'existence de Linux en lui-mme, je conteste son utilisation en poste bureautique / personnel.


Tu y vas un peu fort je trouve. Car tu ne peux pas nier que depuis ses dbuts, Linux a fait de gros effort pour quil puisse entrer dans le domaine de la bureautique / personnel.
Windows a toujours eu ses petites fentres et il a eu que quelque innovation, entre autre avec a barre dmarrer.
Linux est passer de simple ligne de commande chiante crire  une interface graphique un peu plus sympa, pire nous pouvons cliquer sur des icnes pour configurer le OS ou installer et mme lancer des programmes.
Mais comme beaucoup de monde ici. Vous fait une comparaison de Linux avec Windows. Il faudrait plutt faire une comparaison avec une distribution de linux avec un windows. Ubuntu (ce que jutilise sur mon ordi perso) et Windows XP.
Et la difficult dutiliser Ubuntu est bien moins grande que dutiliser Mandriva.
Je ne suis pas sur, je nai pas pu tout lire sur tous tes postes Mac LAK, mais jai limpression que tu nas pas utilis le dernier Ubuntu, et que tu as plutt utilis Mandriva ou une autre distribution de ce genre qui nest vraiment pas fait pour la bureautique je te laccorde  :;): 




> Sur Windows, t'as une grosse icne "Centre de scurit", avec une autre grosse icne "Pare-feu" et un bouton radio. Centre de scurit qui s'active automatiquement  l'installation, et qui te prvient dans la tray bar qu'une action est  faire...


Encore une fois sur Ubuntu, maintenant tu as aussi la grosse icne  :;): 
Mme pour dautre fonction il y a juste une icne  cliquer et on n'a plus rien  faire, mme pas suivant (ce que je trouve presque abuser), mais on peut toujours avoir la possibilit dutiliser des lignes de commande pour les puristes.
Ce nest pas encore parfait. Mais il y a quand mme une nette progression dans ce sens. 




> Par contre, je ne sais plus si ces rgles sont sur le site Microsoft, MSDN ou l'aide en ligne de Visual ou du PSDK... J'essaierai de la retrouver, un de ces jours.


Tu nous dis depuis le dbut que cest simple, il faut juste cliquer et voil cest fait. Tu nous dis que cest intuitif et sur.
Et maintenant tu veux nous sortir un truc gros comme je ne sais pas quoi  lire avant dinstaller quelque chose.
Mais ce nest pas mieux pour Ubuntu et pire pour les autres distributions  :;): 





> Linux est une russite technologique.
> Chez le manchot, il n'y a jamais eu de marketing(tout se fait de bouche  oreille); le commerce encore ridicule(seul 2 diteurs en vivent) et pourtant il s'est impos, sur ses seuls QUALITES,  la REGULIERE...l ou l'autre frappe  la ceinture; ceci avec un nouveau modle conomique.


L aussi faut arrter. Windows cest une russite technologique. Ceux qui disent le contraire sont juste des personnes qui veulent faire leur rebelle et se faire passer pour des dieux vivant de linformatique parce quils sont sur Linux et quil nutilise pas windows.
Linux et une bonne russi technologique aussi, mais sil a bien march (4%) cest entre autre quil est gratuit. Il aurait t payant, je ne suis pas sur quil serait encore prsent.

Moi qui utilise XP et ubuntu 9.04, et si on parle que de a, sans les logiciels a cot. Je ne trouve pas lun plus compliquer que lautre.
Le fait que sur ubuntu 9.04 on puisse passer par une interface graphique ou par ligne de commande aussi facilement est un gros avantage.
Mais on peut facilement faire de trs grosse connerie avec si on ne s'y connat pas trop en ligne de commande (dj fait plusieurs fois  :;):  )
Sur Windows pouvoir cliquer sur un point exe est quand mme super pratique. Malheureusement a linstallation, on peut installer les programmes un peu ou on veut ce qui peut vite rendre lordinateur comme ma chambre (un gros merdier)

Je parle en tant quutilisateur irrgulier assez extrme. Je ne trouve pas a tripant de mamuser  exploiter lOS sur toutes ses coutures. Et pourtant Ubuntu ou windows pour moi cest aussi facile dutilisation.

----------


## zebulon94

+1 legalf la pluspart de mes ides se retrouve dans ton post




> Va falloir m'expliquer srieusement, alors, en quoi des commandes imbitables comme "sudo ufw enable" sont "user-friendly"... Et ceci sur la distribution qualifie comme tant la plus accessible au grand public !!
> Tout comme tu es toujours oblig de farfouiller les fichiers de conf pour faire le moindre rglage un minimum volu, l o Windows fournit un bouton "Paramtres avancs" pour la mme opration...


Bien entendu alors voici mes explications, linux fut a la base dvelopp pour le grand publique alors que Linux tait plus rserver initialement  des personnes que l'on va qualifier de "connaisseur". Relis mes posts prcdent et tu verras que je dis qu'Ubuntu tant et se dvellope depuis de plus en plus d'anne pour devenir un OS "user-friendly" je n'ai en aucun cas dis que cela tait fait, mais en voie  :;): 

Effectivement les rglages de bases sont comme windows accessible au 'clik-clik'. Et oui quand tu veux les perfectioner tu dois farfouill quand cela est un 'minimum volu'. Mais a mon sens cela permet de faire quelque chose de propre et de pousser les rglages plus loin que ce que windows propose ...

----------


## fanning

> Moi qui utilise XP et ubuntu 9.04, et si on parle que de a, sans les logiciels a cot. Je ne trouve pas lun plus compliquer que lautre.
> Je parle en tant quutilisateur irrgulier assez extrme. Et pourtant Ubuntu ou windows pour moi cest aussi facile dutilisation.


Oui mais adopte une autre vision, toi tu a des notions en informatiques, tandis que si je dis  des collgues, demain vous passez sur Ubuntu, dj que la dernire y a deux acolites qui ne savaient pas dmarer un pc alors l je suis foutu, je coupe le pbx comme sa je suit tranquille, car sinon je devient hotliner chez free, sa serait le mme boulot.

----------


## zebulon94

> Oui mais adopte une autre vision, toi tu a des notions en informatiques, tandis que si je dis  des collgues, demain vous passez sur Ubuntu, dj que la dernire y a deux acolites qui ne savaient pas dmarer un pc alors l je suis foutu, je coupe le pbx comme sa je suit tranquille, car sinon je devient hotliner chez free, sa serait le mme boulot.


Euh ... je veux pas foutre ma ..... mais j'ai un ami pour le coup puriste et contre MS  fond, on a installer ubuntu (moi j'tait plus pour l'installation d'un Win) sur l'ordi de sa grand mre ( 75 balais ) qui voulait un ordinateur. Et bin ... elle ne se plaint en rien pour le moment. ET pour le coupn, le premier surpri fut bibi ....

C'est une anecdote ...

----------


## legalf

> Oui mais adopte une autre vision, toi tu a des notions en informatiques, tandis que si je dis  des collgues, demain vous passez sur Ubuntu, dj que la dernire y a deux acolites qui ne savaient pas dmarer un pc alors l je suis foutu, je coupe le pbx comme sa je suit tranquille, car sinon je devient hotliner chez free, sa serait le mme boulot.


Ma petite maman qui ne sy connat pas plus que a, a prfr Ubuntu.
Ensuite cela dpend clairement de la personne. Je ne suis pas informaticien mais plutt lectronicien  :;):  mais bon cest pareil a ce niveau la.

Et ce que je mets surtout en avant, cest le fait, que Ubuntu avance dans le sens que cela devient plus facile pour les utilisateurs lambda. Il y a encore du chemin  faire.

----------


## zebulon94

> Et ce que je mets surtout en avant, cest le fait, que Ubuntu avance dans le sens que cela devient plus facile pour les utilisateurs lambda. Il y a encore du chemin  faire.


+1 tout est dis !

D.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Je ne suis pas sur, je nai pas pu tout lire sur tous tes postes Mac LAK, mais jai limpression que tu nas pas utilis le dernier Ubuntu, et que tu as plutt utilis Mandriva ou une autre distribution de ce genre qui nest vraiment pas fait pour la bureautique je te laccorde


En effet, c'est une Mandriva que j'utilise principalement. On ne dploie pas une distrib "comme a" en entreprise, surtout quand elle est destine derrire  tre embarque et patche RT...  :;): 
Les "postes" sous Linux que l'on utilise ne nous servent quasiment qu' compiler / dbugger sous Linux : en gros, "make" et "gdb". Pour le reste, c'est tellement mauvais ct ergonomie que l'on prfre rester sous Windows et faire des partages Samba.




> Et maintenant tu veux nous sortir un truc gros comme je ne sais pas quoi  lire avant dinstaller quelque chose.


Houl, attention, y'a confusion, l !!! Ces rgles ne concernent *en aucune faon* l'utilisateur final, mais *exclusivement* les *dveloppeurs* sous Windows !! L'utilisateur final, lui, il fait comme d'hab : il clique sur "Setup.exe" et il clique comme un bourrin sur "Suivant"...  :;): 




> Mais a mon sens cela permet de faire quelque chose de propre et de pousser les rglages plus loin que ce que windows propose ...


Comme de foutre en l'air X  100%  cause d'un rglage mal fait ? Ou de devenir chvre sur la configuration rseau avance ?  ::mouarf:: 
Non, dsol : entre des botes de dialogue dont les entres sont strictement contrles (normal, c'est "juste" fait pour) et un fichier texte, il n'y a pas photo...
L'overclock et le tweaking, a va bien cinq minutes, mais j'ai un peu pass l'ge de jouer  a. Si vraiment j'ai besoin de plus de puissance, je rachte du matos, a va nettement plus vite.

----------


## BainE

> C'est vrai, c'est l'impression que tu as?
> 
> Je trouve pas que c'est le cas, a collerait un peu mieux  un certain diteur d'AGL dont le nom finit lui aussi par soft, le produit commence par win et finit par DEV.
> 
> Tu paies le produit (pour usage priv donc) environ, disons 100 euros, dans le cas de windows 2000 et windows XP tu n'as rien eu  payer pour les services packs au fil des annes. Sur la dure je trouve pas que ce soit vraiment si cher. Aussi c'est plutt rare d'tre bloqu  cause d'une faille OS, je dis pas que a peut pas arriver mais je pense pas que ce soit chaque mois.


Vraiment oui.
De plus pour XP et les sp heureusement que c'tait pas payant. La prmiere mouture de XP n'etait pas mure du tout (les BSOD et compagnie etaient lgion), a partir d SP1 XP est devenu (trs) intressant et stable. Le SP2, plus la dmocratisation d internet a l epoque a point du doigt un norme manque : le firewall (plus diverses corrections comme la gestion du firewre...). El le SP3 c est ni plus ni moins une collection des divers patch diffuss depuis (c est tres pratique, ca vite 3 heures de dl, mais ca casse pas trois pattes a un canard). Vista semble suivre le meme chemin, depuis le SP1 il est vachement meilleur et plus stable. C est aussi un de mes griefs contre MS, de sortir des produits pas prets (je parle pas de 7 qui n est pas sorti, mais si la tendance se confirme, je serais pret a avouer qu il ne sont pas retomb dans le meme travers). 

Mais je trouve aberrant que lorsque qu un bug est decouvert le 3eme mercredi du mois qu il faille attendre 29 jours pour que ce soit corrig. D autant que l une des principales critiques envers MS, c est les virus. La du coup ca laisse 3 bonnes semaines au virus pour bien se diffuser.

Bien sur que la communaut GNU/Linux rmunre certains contributeurs, sinon comment lutter contres les normes machines a codes comme MS et Apple. Dja que la difference de potentiel est incommensurable, faut pas non plus s encrer un boulet au pied, s attacher les mains dans le dos avant de se jeter dans le grand bain, c est pas une communaut de masochiste.

Pour ce qui est de la config en ligne de commande, c est pas Linux, c est les WM qui ne propose pas d interface de conf a la souris. Meme si KDE et Gnome commence a faire le tour de la question (pour les conf reseaux, systemes, faut dire ce qui est, la copie des habitudes MS commence a aboutir a quelque chose de complet).
Pour les .exe (mon dieu (Dionysos :;): , une gestion des fichiers par un morceau de nom a la fin, quelle horreur, mais c est un autre dbat  :;): ) c est pas mal, mais synaptique et la gestion des paquets c est pas mal non plus faut pas deconner. Avoir une liste de soft accessible sans passer par un browser, qui s installe toute seule, et gre tres bien les dpendances (ca fait vraiment un bail que j ai pas eut de conflit ou manque de bibliothques).
Apres les gouts et couleurs, mais l outil est puissant. Meme si certains regrettent de pas trouver leur outil windosien ftiche (qui soi dit en passant est tres souvent pirat sur les reseaux d echanges, les photoshop, les 3DSMax, Nero et compagnie).

----------


## zebulon94

+1 BainE




> Comme de foutre en l'air X  100%  cause d'un rglage mal fait ? Ou de devenir chvre sur la configuration rseau avance ? 
> Non, dsol : entre des botes de dialogue dont les entres sont strictement contrles (normal, c'est "juste" fait pour) et un fichier texte, il n'y a pas photo...
> L'overclock et le tweaking, a va bien cinq minutes, mais j'ai un peu pass l'ge de jouer  a. Si vraiment j'ai besoin de plus de puissance, je rachte du matos, a va nettement plus vite.


Quand tu 'fou en l'air' un logiciel sous windows comment tu fais ? tu le rinstalle ! le principe reste le mme sur linux car sur cette OS quand X est KO tu peux toujours travaill en ligne de commande afin de le rparer par contre sur Win ou quand l'interface graphique plante la solution est le plus souvent de rebooter  :;):  ...
L'avantage galement est une comunaut trs prsente ou des conseils sont prodigu mme si parfois je l'avou tu peux t'y perdre ....

Pour ce qui est de l'overclock et du tweaking je te rejoins dessus.

Crer une VM en avec ubuntu, test le srieusement et sans apriori et fait moi un retour d'exp ...

D.

----------


## Invit

> En fait, a fait  peu prs un mois que j'ai touch  une distro Linux, une Mandriva... Il m'a fallu six heures en tout (dont une bonne partie en transferts Web) pour russir  la faire communiquer avec mon Windows et avoir une chane de dev complte. Yahoo....


Qu'appeles-tu faire communiquer ?




> Marrant, j'ai exactement le contraire... Mon XP dmarre deux fois plus vite que mon Linux, pour ma part. Alors je veux bien reconnatre que je suis une brle en administration Linux, mais a veut alors dire aussi que la plupart des Linuxiens sont des brles en administration Windows pour arriver  autant de diffrence...


Je suis d'accord que le dmarrage d'un Windows soit plus rapide jusqu' l'cran de connexion, mais lorsque l'on se connecte sur son compte, il me faut bien 3  4 minutes au taf pour arriver sur mon bureau.




> Non, rel : la GPL, c'est une licence *virale*. Notamment, ce ct viral nous empche totalement de l'utiliser sur certains produits o les algorithmes ne doivent pas tre divulgus, surtout pas par une faille lgale (accords de confidentialit).
> 
> Non, il vend du packaging et du support... Trs lgrement dform, il s'engraisse donc sur le dos des pauvres nafs qui dveloppent gratos, en mettant un bel emballage, un coup de validation et un systme de support. Le prix d'une RHEL n'est pas anodin...


Tu gueule parce que Red Hat utilise ce qu'on fait les dveloppeurs sur leur temps libre et tu viens gueuler parce que tu peux pas utiliser les modules que les dveloppeurs du libre ont fais sur le temps libre. Il y a un paradoxe que j'ai du mal  comprendre.





> C'est exactement a... Mais ce qu'un geek (intgral ou dbutant) trouve "facile", voire "naturel", n'est pas forcment ce que le reste de la plante trouve "naturel". Certains trouvent "normal" de taper "uname -a" pour savoir sur quel OS ils tournent, d'autres prfrent faire "bouton droit - proprits" ou taper "ver"...


Sous Gnome, tu peux galement cliquer sur le menu Administration->Version





> Pas totalement : *il va se passer quoi, d'aprs toi, si un des acteurs principaux de l'innovation s'arrte ?*


Il y en aura des autres !!!





> DirectX a dj contribu, et pas qu'un peu,  flinguer presque totalement le march du jeu sur autre chose que Windows,


Les diteurs de jeux seraient bien cons de dvelopper sur autre chose que Windows, vu que la majorit des joueurs sont sous cette plateforme. Mis chez moi, avec Wine, Counter-Strike tourne plus vite que sous Windows.




> et les documents au format Office sont accepts par toutes les entreprises (ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un fichier Latex ou PostScript, par exemple...). Autre chose ?


Essaie d'envoyer un .docx sur mon adresse mail pro et je te renverrai un mail pour te dire que je peux pas le lire. Les standards de ma bote, c'est encore Office 2003 et IE6  ::cry:: 

Les standards ferms ne servent qu' enfermer les utilisateurs dans un systme irrversible d'achat. Essaie d'ouvrir un document .docx avec Word 97.

----------


## alexrtz

> un bte patch de source avec la mention "recompilez pour valider".


Le simple fait que tu crives a (je passerai sur le reste) prouve que tu ne sais absolument pas de quoi tu parles : a fait 7 ans que je suis sous Linux et je n'ai *jamais* eu a recompiler un programme pour appliquer un patch, pour la simple raison que ce sont les mainteneurs des paquets pour la distro concerne qui font tout le boulot, et qu'il y a juste  faire un update comme on le ferait sous Windows.

----------


## _skip

Rien ne vaut le PDF et l'infme Adobe reader pour l'change de documents j'en ai peur...

----------


## _skip

> Le simple fait que tu crives a (je passerai sur le reste) prouve que tu ne sais absolument pas de quoi tu parles : a fait 7 ans que je suis sous Linux et je n'ai jamais eu a recompiler un programme pour appliquer un patch, pour la simple raison que ce sont les mainteneurs des paquets pour la distro concerne qui font tout le boulot, et qu'il y a juste  faire un update comme on le ferait sous Windows.


C'est devenu rare de devoir compiler soi-mme sous linux mais a arrive encore. J'ai du le faire dernirement pour les vmware-tools sous Suse. Sitt que tu as la possibilit d'utiliser ton gestionnaire pour installer et upgrader les produits c'est bon. 
Par contre tu peux tomber dans une situation ou les produits n'existent pas, ou alors il te faut  tout prix la dernire version pour avoir un bug bloquant corrig (mme si les updates vont assez vite si on profite des dpts non certifis, enfin je sais plus comment a se dit ).

----------


## atm0sfe4r

> Rien ne vaut le PDF et l'infme Adobe reader pour l'change de documents j'en ai peur...


Pourquoi est-il infme et pourquoi as-tu peur ?

----------


## alexrtz

> C'est devenu rare de devoir compiler soi-mme sous linux mais a arrive encore.


Pour des applications trs spcifiques, oui, mais dans le cas des correctifs systmes (ce qui tait le cas dans le message auquel a rpondu Mac LAK), si t'as un exemple, chuis preneur  :;):

----------


## Mac LAK

> Quand tu 'fou en l'air' un logiciel sous windows comment tu fais ? tu le rinstalle !


Chose qui ne m'est pas arriv depuis mes tout dbuts sous Windows 95... J'ai "tenu" un W98 quatre ans sans le rinstaller, et sans dysfonctionnements... Et en changeant deux fois de carte mre sans rinstaller l'OS.




> le principe reste le mme sur linux car sur cette OS quand X est KO tu peux toujours travaill en ligne de commande afin de le rparer par contre sur Win ou quand l'interface graphique plante la solution est le plus souvent de rebooter  ...


Heu, tu sais qu'il y a des trucs appels "Console de rcupration" et "Mode sans chec", sous Windows ??  :;): 




> Qu'appeles-tu faire communiquer ?


Ben... Tu vois autre chose que des partages de rpertoires et l'ouverture de services (ex : telnet, ouverture firewalls, ftp), toi, dans le mot "communiquer" ??




> Je suis d'accord que le dmarrage d'un Windows soit plus rapide jusqu' l'cran de connexion, mais lorsque l'on se connecte sur son compte, il me faut bien 3  4 minutes au taf pour arriver sur mon bureau.


Dgages toutes les saloperies qui se lancent au dmarrage, alors : comme la plupart des utilisateurs Windows pseudo-confirms (ce n'est pas une insulte, juste que tu en sais assez pour installer plein de choses sans vautrer ta machine, mais pas assez pour corriger les grosses bourdes), tu dois avoir trois tonnes de salets inutiles au dmarrage installes par des applications mal foutues...
Si tu ne dois charger qu'un seul utilitaire sous Windows, prends Startup Control Panel, et fais-toi peur.




> Tu gueule parce que Red Hat utilise ce qu'on fait les dveloppeurs sur leur temps libre et tu viens gueuler parce que tu peux pas utiliser les modules que les dveloppeurs du libre ont fais sur le temps libre. Il y a un paradoxe que j'ai du mal  comprendre.


Aucun paradoxe : vendre un packaging complet sous GPL, c'est exploiter un boulot gratuitement.
Devoir divulguer des sources confidentiels  cause du ct viral de la GPL (ce qui interdit donc de les utiliser, la divulgation n'tant pas une option envisageable), c'est quelque chose de radicalement diffrent.




> Il y en aura des autres !!!


Et qui donc ?  :;):  L'innovation (ou la R&D si tu prfres), a cote en gnral assez cher...




> Essaie d'envoyer un .docx sur mon adresse mail pro et je te renverrai un mail pour te dire que je peux pas le lire. Les standards de ma bote, c'est encore Office 2003 et IE6


Sauf qu'il faudrait tre idiot pour envoyer un .DOC autrement qu'en format compatible tant que la version d'Office n'est pas devenue la "norme" un peu partout... Et si tu es dans LA socit qui tourne encore sous Word 6 / Windows 3.1, t'inquites pas, je te renverrais le document dans un format lisible : a me prendra trois clics.




> Les standards ferms ne servent qu' enfermer les utilisateurs dans un systme irrversible d'achat. Essaie d'ouvrir un document .docx avec Word 97.


Essaie de lancer un excutable XP sous DOS... C'est  peu prs la mme chose que ce que tu dcris.
Sauf que Word sait sauver dans les anciens formats, tu sais ?




> Le simple fait que tu crives a (je passerai sur le reste) prouve que tu ne sais absolument pas de quoi tu parles : a fait 7 ans que je suis sous Linux et je n'ai *jamais* eu a recompiler un programme pour appliquer un patch, pour la simple raison que ce sont les mainteneurs des paquets pour la distro concerne qui font tout le boulot, et qu'il y a juste  faire un update comme on le ferait sous Windows.


*Ben tu ne dois pas faire grand-chose avec ton Linux, alors...*

Essaie d'activer les PF_RING sur un kernel RT, par exemple, ou d'utiliser des librairies un poil spcifiques comme la plupart des projets sur Sourceforge, tu viendras me dire si tu as russi sans recompiler...

----------


## legalf

> En effet, c'est une Mandriva que j'utilise principalement. On ne dploie pas une distrib "comme a" en entreprise, surtout quand elle est destine derrire  tre embarque et patche RT...  Les "postes" sous Linux que l'on utilise ne nous servent quasiment qu' compiler / dbugger sous Linux : en gros, "make" et "gdb". Pour le reste, c'est tellement mauvais ct ergonomie que l'on prfre rester sous Windows et faire des partages Samba.


Mais tu devrais essayer chez toi, juste pour le fun un petit gnome ou kde. Ca te changera peut tre un peu lopinion que tu as de linux.
Le problme quand tu rponds  tous les posts depuis le dbut, cest que tout le monde fait une comparaison de Ubuntu avec Windows, toi tu fais une comparaison entre Mandriva et windows. Voil pourquoi il y a une incomprhension sur ce que vous dite. 




> Houl, attention, y'a confusion, l !!! Ces rgles ne concernent *en aucune faon* l'utilisateur final, mais *exclusivement* les *dveloppeurs* sous Windows !! L'utilisateur final, lui, il fait comme d'hab : il clique sur "Setup.exe" et il clique comme un bourrin sur "Suivant"...


Bon sur ce coup, cest moi qui avais mal compris, oups.




> Les standards ferms ne servent qu' enfermer les utilisateurs dans un systme irrversible d'achat. Essaie d'ouvrir un document .docx avec Word 97.


Le truc cest que tu essayes de faire lire quelque chose de neuf avec un truc vieux.
Si tu avais dis le contraire, ouvrir un .doc avec word 2007 et que a marche pas, on comprendrait pourquoi tu gueules. Mais la je ne voie pas. Jen suis sur que si on cherche un peu sur Ubuntu, on peut trouver exactement la mme chose.

----------


## zebulon94

> Mais tu devrais essayer chez toi, juste pour le fun un petit gnome ou kde. Ca te changera peut tre un peu lopinion que tu as de linux.
> Le problme quand tu rponds  tous les posts depuis le dbut, cest que tout le monde fait une comparaison de Ubuntu avec Windows, toi tu fais une comparaison entre Mandriva et windows. Voil pourquoi il y a une incomprhension sur ce que vous dite.


+1




> Chose qui ne m'est pas arriv depuis mes tout dbuts sous Windows 95... J'ai "tenu" un W98 quatre ans sans le rinstaller, et sans dysfonctionnements... Et en changeant deux fois de carte mre sans rinstaller l'OS.


Flicitation  :;): 




> Heu, tu sais qu'il y a des trucs appels "Console de rcupration" et "Mode sans chec", sous Windows ??


Je parlais *SANS* rebooter l'OS  :;):

----------


## Invit

Pour ma part, utilisant les deux systmes, je trouve des avantages et des inconvnients aux deux systmes.

Comme chaque chose, il y a des avantages et des inconvnients.

Je suis sous GNU/Linux par philosophie car je n'aime pas les gens qui utilisent leurs monopoles pour diriger la pense des gens. (Microsoft, Apple, et maintenant, Google). Mais c'est la mme chose pour plein de domaines (tlphonie, ...)

Le problme des standards ferms, c'est qu'ils sont ferms, lorsque l'on dcide de les utiliser, on ne peut plus s'en passer par la suite ( part avec une grande quantit d'argent).


Pour ce qui est de l'conomie du libre, je trouve que l'on cherche  vouloir discrditer le fait que le libre peut rapporter de l'argent. Des gens en vivent, il n'y a qu' regarder Linagora.

----------


## alexrtz

> Essaie d'activer les PF_RING sur un kernel RT, par exemple, ou d'utiliser des librairies un poil spcifiques comme la plupart des projets sur Sourceforge, tu viendras me dire si tu as russi sans recompiler...





> Pour des applications trs spcifiques, oui, mais dans le cas des correctifs systmes (ce qui tait le cas dans le message auquel a rpondu Mac LAK)


Juste faut apprendre  lire, stou  ::roll::

----------


## zebulon94

> Pour ma part, utilisant les deux systmes, je trouve des avantages et des inconvnients aux deux systmes.


+1

----------


## Mac LAK

> Mais tu devrais essayer chez toi, juste pour le fun un petit gnome ou kde. Ca te changera peut tre un peu lopinion que tu as de linux.


Tu sais, c'est KDE par dfaut, sous Mandriva...  ::mouarf:: 




> Je parlais *SANS* rebooter l'OS


Sauf que l'interface graphique ne "plante" pas en cas de mauvais rglages, elle revient  sa configuration d'origine aprs 15 secondes... Et "corriger" le mauvais rglage de X  coup de console et VI, je suis le seul  trouver a primitif et anti-productif ??




> Juste faut apprendre  lire, stou


Parce que le support PF_RING, ce n'est pas un correctif systme pour toi ? Original, comme concept...

Sans parler d'un paquet de librairies totalement absentes des distributions officielles, et qui sont pourtant ncessaires pour tout projet un minimum consquent, comme les librairies d'abstraction ou les systmes de communication un peu volus... Je n'ose mme pas parler des librairies mtier, l c'est encore pire.

Cela devient encore plus comique lorsque l'on est tenus, pour des raisons de cot de mise  jour, de rester sur une version particulire d'une librairie et que tu te retrouves avec deux versions installes plus ou moins incompatibles entre elles.

----------


## Sunsawe

Je dois avouer qu'en lisant la discussion, j'ai eu comme une rvlation. J'annonce la couleur, je suis un fervant adepte du libre et de Linux.
Mais, franchement, j'espre ne jamais en parl de telle faon qu'on me prenne pour un Mak Lak du Linux. Je suis dsol, mais ton point de vue me semble proche du fanatisme.
- Tu te bases sur une unique distribution pour juger l'ensemble. 
- Tu parles de l'ergonomie de l'une, alors qu'il en existe plein d'autres et surtout des meilleurs (que les autres intervenants ne cessent de te rappeler). 
- Tu parles de standard Microsoft, mais... peut on parler de standard quand qu'il n'y a qu'une seule entit  avoir le droit de l'utiliser?
- Je passerai sur les passages "Linux c'est bien, mais c'est juste pas bon".
- Quand on parle utilisateur final, tu rponds qu'en entreprise a va pas et vice versa.
- On parle mise  jour system lambda, tu rponds rglages experts de firewall.
-Tu parle rglages de X, comme si l'utilisateur lambda tait sens le faire!
-Tu pestes contre la GPL, mais je te rappelle qu'elle s'applique par le choix du DEVELOPPEUR du bout de code que TU essaies de pomper! Quand mme...
Ton propos est d'aussi bonne foi que de se baser sur "Windows 98 1er dition brut de dcoffrage" pour maintenir le dbat. Sans compter que tu plbicites la politique de dploiement et d'radication de la concurrence de cette entreprise alors que leurs pratiques sont illgales et reconnues comme telles par la Commission Europenne.
Je suis dsol, je ne veux pas t'attaquer personnellement, mais... D'une certaine faon, je pense que tu devrais un peu regarder tes postes. Aprs tout, ton point est surement trs pertinent mais il est occult par ta virulence. a ne t'interpelle donc pas qu'autant d'intervenants fassent les mmes rflexions? "tu sembles avoir une certaine haine...", "tu n'as pas touch linux depuis des lustres..." ect...
Pourquoi ne pas essayer les choses qu'ils t'ont proposes? Je dis a parce qu'avec ta connaissance de windows, nulle doute que ton avis puisse tre d'une grande valeur pour ce dbat. Mais encore faudrait il qu'il soit clair et non peru comme de l'acide gratuit.

Ceci dit, je vais moi mme tent de suivre ma propre doctrine (et l, on regrette presque ce qu'on vient d'noncer...  ::aie::  ):

Je pense qu'il est important de mener le dbat sur les mmes points. La question tant de savoir si il y a possible srieuse conccurence entre les produits (et donc danger pour Microsoft), il est normal de chercher  les comparer.

En entreprise: Dans le cas de celle o je travaille, XP est massivement dploy sur les postes utilisateurs. On dispose malgr tout, si on le dsir, d'un Ubuntu maison, mais son utilisation est anecdotique. Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit li  la qualit du produit. En fait, la plus part des logiciels et autres systmes qu'on utilise ne fonctionne qu'exclusivement sous windows avec IE 6. L non plus, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit par rapport  la qualit du produit. On ne compte plus les plaintes d'utilisateurs qui doivent rebooter suite  un freeze de IE6 ou un plantage de l'ensemble des pages ouvertes. On voit mme des jolis crans bleus  ::): 
D'ailleurs, en interne, on cherche  erradiquer l'emploi de certains logiciels Microsoft pour favoriser l'emploi de "standards".
Je n'ai pas d'exprience de l'utilisation de linux, au poste utilisateur, en entreprise. Par contre l'ensemble de notre rseau (plus que consquent) est surport par des serveurs Unix et Linux.

Pour ce qui est du particulier... Le problme est de toujours vouloir comparer des choses qui ne dpendent pas du systme d'exploitation. 
"Y'a pas de pilote sous Linux!" Oui mais est ce la faute de Linux si les constructeurs de matriels ne dveloppent pas de pilote?
"Y'a pas de jeux!" Oui mais mme question?
"Linux c'est pas beau!" Ben oui, c'est un noyau, a ressemble  rien. Par contre une distribution comme uBuntu avec Compiz (activ par les options graphiques, par clic je prcise), mon Vista Business ne tient pas la route en face.
On peut aussi se demander comment on en est arriv la, pourquoi tous ces manques. Mais a ne concerne plus les systmes d'exploitation.

Bon alors que reste il? Que comparer qui dpendent vraiment du produit? 
Et c'est l que mon choix se porte sur une distribution Linux. Attention, c'est mon avis personnel.
-J'apprcie de pouvoir choisir un system adapt  mes besoins. En effet, j'ai la chance de pouvoir dfinir mes besoins, ce que beaucoup ne savent pas faire, j'en conviens(bah je choisis les pcs de mon entourage, comme beaucoup d'entre nous ici, je pense).
-J'apprcie de ne pas avoir  me soucier des virus. Mais a, c'est parce que je crois que dans le principe, les systmes libres sont mieux arms pour y faire face. Voici un scnario naif:
J - Faille exploiter dans le noyau Linux
J+1 - Des centaines (milliers?) de dev (et parmis eux des curieux mais aussi des experts) de part le monde se penche sur le problme.
J + 3 - Problme identifier
J + 4 - Correctif cr
J + 5 - Correctif dploy
A comparer au cycle d'un mois pour Windows, j'apprcie. Bon, mes delais sont peut tre fantaisistes, mais je pense qu'on resterait toujours sous la barre des 30 jours.
- J'apprcie de pouvoir faire quelque chose de pointu avec, si je le dsir, sans avoir  acheter une version spciale (Intgrale? Serveur?).
-D'un point de vue moins technique, j'apprcie de pouvoir mettre  jour l'ensemble de mon systme et des logiciels installs en un clic et sans avoir  le redmarrer systmatiquement! (mme pour installer des logiciels d'ailleurs)
-J'apprcie que l'installation minimum de Ubuntu, par exemple, est oprationnel pour utilisation lambda. Sans compter que je peux guider quelqu'un par tlphone pour les 7 clics ncessaires  l'installation.
-Pour finir, j'apprcie le tarif du systme.

Mon cot fanatique me fait apprcier d'autres points:
- J'apprcie de ne pas tre forc de changer de PC pour faire tourner la nouvelle version du systme (dans une certaine mesure quand mme).
- Je refuse que pour utiliser un logiciel, voir un site internet ou lire un document (dit standard ou norme), on me force  acheter un systme d'exploitation particulier et donc, possiblement un autre pc.
- J'apprcie le business model de ces entreprises, qui ne se base pas sur la vente aux particuliers. Du point de vue utilisateur, je ressens la pression du "Time to market" sur un Vista. mais a ne veut pas dire que les autres produits sont parfaits.

Mais bon, c'est une comparaison naive. Personne ne choisit un systme d'exploitation juste pour le regarder (quoi que...). Donc forcment on s'oriente vers la plateforme qui permet de faire ce qu'on veut. Le problme est de faire un choix aveugle et de ne pas le reconnaitre. Beaucoup d'utilisateurs (pour ne pas dire la majorit) Windows, n'ont jamais choisi. Ils n'ont jamais rien essay d'autres. Pourquoi? et on retourne sur le dbat vente lie d'un cot, OS mal adapt de l'autre...

En fait, mon constat personnel, n'a pas chang depuis que j'ai dcid de passer  Linux.
Je change de distribution tous les 6 mois environ, pour essayer. Et je me refuse de changer au bout de trois jours en disant "c'est nul!". je cherche  comprendre. Je possde toujours un Windows (Vista... XP aussi je crois). Mais voil, aucune des raisons pour lesquelles je l'utilise toujours, ne sont lies au systme. Et toutes ces raisons s'expliquent par l'extermination de la concurrence par des moyens douteux.

Pour moi, Linux reprsente un vrai danger pour Microsoft dans la mesure qu'il ne peut tre tu. Pas uniquement parce qu'il ne peut tre achet, mais aussi parce que ds le dbut, le dvelopment n'a jamais t bas sur la rentabilit, mais la recherche de la qualit. Ainsi mme si tous les acteurs majeurs du monde Linux disparaissaient (plus de sous), il resterait surement Linus et une belle bande de fous furieux pour continuer l'aventure sur leur temps libre. Aprs tout, c'est bien comme a que a a commenc...  ::D:

----------


## ogaby

> Tu sais, c'est KDE par dfaut, sous Mandriva... 
> 
> Sauf que l'interface graphique ne "plante" pas en cas de mauvais rglages, elle revient  sa configuration d'origine aprs 15 secondes... Et "corriger" le mauvais rglage de X  coup de console et VI, je suis le seul  trouver a primitif et anti-productif ??
> 
> Parce que le support PF_RING, ce n'est pas un correctif systme pour toi ? Original, comme concept...
> 
> Sans parler d'un paquet de librairies totalement absentes des distributions officielles, et qui sont pourtant ncessaires pour tout projet un minimum consquent, comme les librairies d'abstraction ou les systmes de communication un peu volus... Je n'ose mme pas parler des librairies mtier, l c'est encore pire.
> 
> Cela devient encore plus comique lorsque l'on est tenus, pour des raisons de cot de mise  jour, de rester sur une version particulire d'une librairie et que tu te retrouves avec deux versions installes plus ou moins incompatibles entre elles.


Un truc que je ne piges pas. Tes critiques envers Linux porte sur quel type d'utilisation? A la maison? Au bureau? Pour du dveloppement pro?

Je pose cette question car depuis le dbut du topic, tout le monde parle d'une utilisation  la maison ou d'une utilisation bureautique au taf.

----------


## alexrtz

> Parce que le support PF_RING, ce n'est pas un correctif systme pour toi ? Original, comme concept...


T'as russi  lire la fin de ma citation, c'est bien.
Maintenant recommence en lisant aussi le dbut...




> Sans parler d'un paquet de librairies totalement absentes des distributions officielles, et qui sont pourtant ncessaires pour tout projet un minimum consquent


Des exemples ? (avec des noms de bibliothques et des distrutions qui ne les fournissent pas)




> Cela devient encore plus comique lorsque l'on est tenus, pour des raisons de cot de mise  jour, de rester sur une version particulire d'une librairie et que tu te retrouves avec deux versions installes plus ou moins incompatibles entre elles.


Aussi comiques que les changements de comportements induits par les SP de Windows...

----------


## zebulon94

> Sauf que l'interface graphique ne "plante" pas en cas de mauvais rglages, elle revient  sa configuration d'origine aprs 15 secondes... Et "corriger" le mauvais rglage de X  coup de console et VI, je suis le seul  trouver a primitif et anti-productif ??


C'est certe 'primitif' mais c'est un moyen de corriger le problme l ou windows l'en empche. les reglages basique sous ubuntu il me semble que cela fonctionne comme sous XP .... je dirais mme plus avec gnome.. je laisse le doute. Dans le forum WinXP un utilisateur reste bloqu de temps  autre sur le logo windows... certe il n'a pas rechercher peut etre le mode sans echec, avec linux tu passe en ligne de commande, si necessaire les logs t'aiderons  resoudre le problme. 




> En entreprise: Dans le cas de celle o je travaille, XP est massivement dploy sur les postes utilisateurs. On dispose malgr tout, si on le dsir, d'un Ubuntu maison, mais son utilisation est anecdotique. Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit li  la qualit du produit. En fait, la plus part des logiciels et autres systmes qu'on utilise ne fonctionne qu'exclusivement sous windows avec IE 6. L non plus, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit par rapport  la qualit du produit. On ne compte plus les plaintes d'utilisateurs qui doivent rebooter suite  un freeze de IE6 ou un plantage de l'ensemble des pages ouvertes. On voit mme des jolis crans bleus
> D'ailleurs, en interne, on cherche  erradiquer l'emploi de certains logiciels Microsoft pour favoriser l'emploi de "standards".
> Je n'ai pas d'exprience de l'utilisation de linux, au poste utilisateur, en entreprise. *Par contre l'ensemble de notre rseau (plus que consquent) est surport par des serveurs Unix et Linux.*


bin voila quoi .... +1  :;):  Je pensais tre le seul  avoir vu cela  ::aie:: 




> Pour ce qui est du particulier... Le problme est de toujours vouloir comparer des choses qui ne dpendent pas du systme d'exploitation.
> "Y'a pas de pilote sous Linux!" Oui mais est ce la faute de Linux si les constructeurs de matriels ne dveloppent pas de pilote?
> "Y'a pas de jeux!" Oui mais mme question?



Ce qui me fais pens  un question. *Imaginons* (tout le monde reste calme) que les devellopeurs, editeurs, fabricant ... sorte les mme produit avec un compatibilit Win/Mac/Linux. 

=> Pensez-vous que microsoft peut avoir comme menace les autre OS ? (on reste dans le sujet du topic) 

Pour ma part oui ..

----------


## Mac LAK

> (Citations raccourcies)


_- Tu te bases sur une unique distribution pour juger l'ensemble._
Oui : le kernel est le mme, le WM est le mme, les softs sont les mmes.

_- Tu parles de standard Microsoft, mais... peut on parler de standard quand qu'il n'y a qu'une seule entit  avoir le droit de l'utiliser?_
T'as vu jouer a o, toi ?? Il n'y a pas que Microsoft qui utilise DirectX, les diverses API Windows ou les formats Microsoft...
C'est limit au monde Windows, certes, ce qui ne reprsente "que" 90% des ordinateurs personnels de la plante aprs tout... Mais ce n'est pas limit qu' Microsoft.

_- Quand on parle utilisateur final, tu rponds qu'en entreprise a va pas et vice versa._
J'apprends donc qu'un dveloppeur bossant sur une plate-forme n'est pas un "utilisateur final"... Bien...

_- On parle mise  jour system lambda, tu rponds rglages experts de firewall._
Non, rglage de firewall tout court.

_-Tu parle rglages de X, comme si l'utilisateur lambda tait sens le faire!_
Tu ne calibres jamais ta chane de colorimtrie, toi ?? a doit tre marrant quand tu tentes d'imprimer ou de retoucher des photos, tiens... Ou quand tu tentes des rglages en configuration bi-cran afin d'avoir un rendu de couleurs identique sur les deux crans...

_-Tu pestes contre la GPL,_
Contre le ct *VIRAL* de la GPL, nuance...

_Sans compter que tu plbicites la politique de dploiement et d'radication de la concurrence de cette entreprise alors que leurs pratiques sont illgales et reconnues comme telles par la Commission Europenne._
Tiens, c'est vrai, faudrait condamner les distribs Linux qui imposent Firefox comme navigateur par dfaut ds l'installation...  ::mouarf:: 

_Pourquoi ne pas essayer les choses qu'ils t'ont proposes?_
Il faut le dire comment que je bouffe du Linux (et du *nix de faon gnrale)  longueur de temps ??? La configuration du systme, c'est une chose, pnible  souhait, mais qui au moins n'arrive qu'une seule fois (enfin... normalement). 
Mais les logiciels restent les mmes, VI sera toujours infect  utiliser, Emacs restera puissant et imbitable, les diteurs de texte type "gedit" resteront en dea de la plupart de mes diteurs sous Windows ou bien plus lourds  charger, et il n'y aura toujours pas d'environnement de dev digne de ce nom ou de compilateur rapide.




> Un truc que je ne piges pas. Tes critiques envers Linux porte sur quel type d'utilisation? A la maison? Au bureau? Pour du dveloppement pro?


Les trois. Linux, c'est trs bien en embarqu ou en serveur (en configuration fige, donc), et via de la cross-compilation dans des IDE dcents.
En poste utilisateur, quel que soit le niveau de l'utilisateur (personnel, bureautique, dveloppement), c'est la plupart du temps plus un ralentissement qu'autre chose, et je perds dj assez de temps comme a pendant mes journes de taf.




> T'as russi  lire la fin de ma citation, c'est bien.
> Maintenant recommence en lisant aussi le dbut...


Je n'appelle pas avoir des performances dcentes en capture rseau quelque chose de "spcifique"... C'est mme plutt quelque chose de basique quand tu n'as que des systmes multi-machines.




> Des exemples ? (avec des noms de bibliothques et des distrutions qui ne les fournissent pas)


Ice, POCO, pour celles que j'utilise  titre professionnel en tout cas. Je n'inclus pas les librairies payantes bien entendu, l ce serait une liste au kilomtre sinon.
On pourrait aussi inclure partiellement ACE, tant donn que je suis oblig de maintenir une ancienne version pour cause de compatibilit et de modifications apportes aux sources ACE.




> Aussi comiques que les changements de comportements induits par les SP de Windows...


Des exemples ?  ::):  Personnellement, aucun SP n'a jamais plant la moindre application "utilisateur", seules certaines applis "systme" ont parfois t touches, et encore : seuls les PlexTools avec le SP3 XP ont foir, en fait, et  une poque bien recule les Norton Utilities... Rien de critique, les fonctions "casses" tant assures par l'OS de toutes faons.




> C'est certe 'primitif' mais c'est un moyen de corriger le problme l ou windows l'en empche


En quoi il l'en empche ?? Pour viter un reboot ? Bah, c'est pas comme sous Linux, a ne prends pas trois plombes pour rebooter et passer en mode sans chec, hein...
Et a ira toujours plus vite que de prendre en main VI, installer Lynx pour trouver l'aide, et faire N essais pour trouver le bon rglage...  :;):

----------


## zebulon94

> En quoi il l'en empche ?? Pour viter un reboot ? Bah, c'est pas comme sous Linux, a ne prends pas trois plombes pour rebooter et passer en mode sans chec, hein...
> Et a ira toujours plus vite que de prendre en main VI, installer Lynx pour trouver l'aide, et faire N essais pour trouver le bon rglage...


Ahh j'ai compris, tu prfre reboot sans cesse une machine en mode barbare en aillant un risque que le plantage recommence que de rsoudre un problme dfinitivement ?? Dsol mais reboot une machine n'est pas dans mon dlire  :;): 

Demande aux utilisateurs de XP/Vista (voir mme regarde sur le forum) le nb d'user qui rinstalle l'OS  cause de plantage qu'il n'arrive pas  rsoudre  :;):  c'est cado  ::zoubi:: 

Au passage Je ne calibres jamais ma chane de colorimtrie, pour la simple raison je m'en fou  :;):  




> Oui : le kernel est le mme, le WM est le mme, les softs sont les mmes.


euh .... lol 

D.

----------


## Invit

Je pense qu'il faut arrter ce type de dbat (qui a dit troll  ::lol:: ). Ce genre de dbat a dj eu lieu mainte et mainte fois.

Les Windowsiens sont trs contents de Windows, les Linuxiens sont trs contents de Linux, les Macusiens sont trs content des Macs, etc....

Ces trois environnements ont des qualits et des dfauts. Chez moi, j'arrive  faire exactement la mme chose avec les deux systmes (dveloppement, configuration, jeux (sauf FS2004 sur Linux), internet, mail, installation de serveurs...)

Il faut arrter ces dbats des pour et des contres, pour moi, c'est du mme genre que le dbat israelo-palestiniens (les morts en moins) : tout le monde veut avoir raison (moi le premier), et tout le monde a tort.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Ahh j'ai compris, tu prfre reboot sans cesse une machine en mode barbare en aillant un risque que le plantage recommence que de rsoudre un problme dfinitivement ?? Dsol mais reboot une machine n'est pas dans mon dlire


En quoi le problme ne sera pas rsolu dfinitivement, si tu corriges les rglages en mode sans chec et/ou sur la console de rcupration ? Ou, au pire, en rcuprant un snapshot datant d'avant le problme ?




> Demande aux utilisateurs de XP/Vista (voir mme regarde sur le forum) le nb d'user qui rinstalle l'OS  cause de plantage qu'il n'arrive pas  rsoudre  c'est cado


Yep, il y en avait le mme nombre  l'poque de Windows 3.1, et de Windows 95... Marrant, moi,  chaque fois je ne rinstallais jamais mon OS, sauf pour changer de version. Encore plus marrant, cherche aussi ce qu'ils font avec leur OS pour le mettre en carafe :  chaque fois, tu peux tre sr que a tlcharge  tour de bras, avec un compte administrateur, ils excutent n'importe quoi n'importe comment et le mot "maintenance" (ou mme "nettoyage") leur est tranger...




> Au passage Je ne calibres jamais ma chane de colorimtrie, pour la simple raison je m'en fou


C'est un choix, t'as le droit d'aimer voir tes images changer de couleur quand tu les change d'cran, ou d'imprimer faon clown. Dsol d'aimer faire les choses proprement...




> euh .... lol


Ah, tu m'en diras tant... Ce n'est donc pas le mme kernel sur les diverses distrib, quand il a le mme numro de version ? Les termes "KDE" et "Gnome" ont une signification diffrente entre Mandriva et Ubuntu ? Emacs ne fonctionne pas de la mme manire sur les diverses distribs ? Automake/autoconf sont en interface graphique sous Ubuntu, peut-tre ? Et j'en passe...

----------


## Sunsawe

Au final Mak Lak, ta mauvaise fois devient lassante.



> Oui : le kernel est le mme


- oui et? 



> le WM est le mme


-euh.. tu as toi mme dit qu'il y en avait tellement que a manquait de 
cohrence et l, tu dis c'est le mme.... tu carbures  quoi toi le matin?




> les softs sont les mmes.


-Rapport avec le systme d'exploitation???? tout comme ta liste de lib. c'est la faute du systme si une lib est mal maintenue? Super, on va blamer Windows pour les bugs des jeux aussi. On va aussi le juger sur la puissance de Notepad.




> T'as vu jouer a o, toi ?? Il n'y a pas que Microsoft qui utilise DirectX, les diverses API Windows ou les formats Microsoft...
> C'est limit au monde Windows, certes, ce qui ne reprsente "que" 90% des ordinateurs personnels de la plante aprs tout... Mais ce n'est pas limit qu' Microsoft.


- Oui biensur, et n'importe qui peut implmenter, tuner son DirectX afin de faire fonctionner les logiciels utilisants DirectX sur son propre systme... Enfin, dj la, la mauvaise foi monte d'un cran, parce que je suis certain que tu sais ce qu'est le principe de standard.



> J'apprends donc qu'un dveloppeur bossant sur une plate-forme n'est pas un "utilisateur final"... Bien...


-Parce que tu as des dveloppeurs qui ne savent pas configurer leur environnement de dveloppement et ne veulent pas le faire... bien...



> -Tu parle rglages de X, comme si l'utilisateur lambda tait sens le faire!
> Tu ne calibres jamais ta chane de colorimtrie, toi ?? a doit tre marrant quand tu tentes d'imprimer ou de retoucher des photos, tiens... Ou quand tu tentes des rglages en configuration bi-cran afin d'avoir un rendu de couleurs identique sur les deux crans...


-Ah oui!bravo!trs lambda comme utilisation... dis moi, tu lis les posts avant de rpondre ou...?



> -Tu pestes contre la GPL,
> Contre le ct VIRAL de la GPL, nuance...


-Que puis je te dire... tu ne l'aimes pas, ne l'applique pas, laisse tranquille les bouts de code  qui elle s'applique et va en utiliser une autre! Chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec SON code.



> Tiens, c'est vrai, faudrait condamner les distribs Linux qui imposent Firefox comme navigateur par dfaut ds l'installation...


-alors l, tu es dcevant.

Je note au passage ton silence absolu quant aux avantages vraiment dus au systeme et trs prcis que j'ai cits. Je crois que cel veut tout dire.

Pour ce qui est de ton usage de Linux, franchement, c'est tout aussi navrant. Tu te cantonnes dans ta tte  croire que ce que tu as vu est ce qui est. Alors coute, oui, tu es une bille en ce qui touche autre chose que windows. Non pas par ton incapacit, mais par ton refus de penser que ce que tu as pu faire n'tait pas la meilleure faon de faire.
Alors puisqu'il faut te le dire: Ta vision de Linux est fausse. Ceci parce que tu refuse de te servir de ce qu'il te propose,malgr le fait que les seuls prrequis soient de savoir lire et un doigt pour la souris. Tu refuses de t'ouvrir  d'autres faons de faire et de ce fait la discussion avec toi est inutile. 

Ne dis pas que la soupe n'est pas bonne parce que tu te bornes  la manger avec une fourchette malgr le fait qu'on te mette la cuillre sous les yeux.

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Je vais de ce pas crire un programme rsumant les joyeux dbats de dvp

----------


## zebulon94

Alors : 




> En quoi le problme ne sera pas rsolu dfinitivement, si tu corriges les rglages en mode sans chec et/ou sur la console de rcupration ? Ou, au pire, en rcuprant un snapshot datant d'avant le problme ?


Et si le mode sans echec plante galement ....? oups rcupr un snapshot je veux bien en esprant que les personnes concern en fasse souvent  :;):  Aprs nous sommes en train de commenc  faire des gnralits se qui s'implique un temps, seulement un temps en informatique . Bref allons passons ...




> Yep, il y en avait le mme nombre  l'poque de Windows 3.1, et de Windows 95... Marrant, moi,  chaque fois je ne rinstallais jamais mon OS, sauf pour changer de version. Encore plus marrant, cherche aussi ce qu'ils font avec leur OS pour le mettre en carafe :  chaque fois, tu peux tre sr que a tlcharge  tour de bras, avec un compte administrateur, ils excutent n'importe quoi n'importe comment et le mot "maintenance" (ou mme "nettoyage") leur est tranger...


Utilisateur lambda ... mais pourquoi sa ne fait pas la mme chose sur Linux pour le mme emploi ??? Utilisation ou Linux .... Tel est la question (ok je sort ^^ ) 




> C'est un choix, t'as le droit d'aimer voir tes images changer de couleur quand tu les change d'cran, ou d'imprimer faon clown. Dsol d'aimer faire les choses proprement...


C'est vrai que le premier plerin qui n'y connait rien va penser tout de suite  calibrer sa chane de colorimtrie ... je te promet c'est ce que ma mere  fait en premier  :;): 





> Ah, tu m'en diras tant... Ce n'est donc pas le mme kernel sur les diverses distrib, quand il a le mme numro de version ? Les termes "KDE" et "Gnome" ont une signification diffrente entre Mandriva et Ubuntu ? Emacs ne fonctionne pas de la mme manire sur les diverses distribs ? Automake/autoconf sont en interface graphique sous Ubuntu, peut-tre ? Et j'en passe...


Les kernels ne sont pas modifiable/personnalisable ...? SI biensurs c'est l'avantage de Linux ... que suis-je bte ... je viens tout juste d'en recompiler un avec un ami qui en avait besoins pour son devoir d'cole ( je sais c'est pas bien mais je l'ai juste aid, promis! )  ::cry::  Le kernel n'est pas mauvais. Aprs, je te le redis test ubuntu avec Gnome sans aucun apriori... et enlve toi de la tte les Linux du pass. Si un logiciel plante, ou est mauvais, es tu sure que c'est la faute de l'OS ? pas moi... 

Bref ce dbat tourne en rond et ne s'arretera jamais, alors oui Microsoft peut avoir peur de Linux si celui-ci, et notamment la distrib ubuntu, se rapproche encore plus de l'utilisateur lambda. Surtout que de plus en plus d'diteur, fabriquant dveloppe sur ces OS.
Aprs se qui est de ton point de vue sur le monde Linux, c'est ton choix, la seul chose que je peux te conseiller est de tester ... et pas 10 min .. mais bon apres sa m'nerve de rpt les mme choses ...

Chacun des 2 OS ont leurs avantages.... et inconvnient... comme partout ,)

[Edit] j'avais pas vu le poste de Sunsawe, donc +1

----------


## legalf

Bon, jai du mal  suivre Mac LAK, peut tre parce que je ne suis pas assez informaticien et plutt lectronicien. Mais jai limpression effectivement quil y a des contradictions, mais cest peut tre moi qui ne pige pas tout.

Entre autre, je ne savais pas que sur Mandriva il y avait gnome et KDE. Bon faudrait que je teste Mandriva un jour pour voir la diffrence avec ubuntu ou pire windows  :;): 

Sinon, le truc qui me drange le plus avec tes propos Mac LAK cest que tu dfends windows pas en montrant ses avantages, mais plutt en coulant Linux en gnral (en sachant que tu as fait surtout du Mandriva et non du Ubuntu). Et le problme cest que beaucoup trop de monde pense comme toi et ne voie lvolution qu subit Ubuntu.

Imagine si tout le monde tait comme a,  couler Ubuntu, on peut dire au revoir  Ubuntu, mais aussi  Mac et tous les autres OS. Car qui voudrait dvelopper pour un systme que tout le monde dni
A la fin on se retrouve quavec Windows (l on pourra parler de monopole et plus de quasi-monopole  :;):  ) Et on aura une perte de vitesse sur lvolution.

Maintenant, imaginons un autre cas. Si tu commences a utiliser Linux, pire, a en dire du bien (ca va tre dur, je sais. Jai eu du mal aussi au dbut) Les dveloppeurs verront que leur boulot intresse du monde. Dautres dveloppeurs viendront sur linux pour dvelopper encore plus de logiciel ou jeu.
A la fin nous avons tout les logiciels qui tourne sur Linux au mme niveau que windows. Ce serai merveilleux, non ???




> En poste utilisateur, quel que soit le niveau de l'utilisateur (personnel, bureautique, dveloppement), c'est la plupart du temps plus un ralentissement qu'autre chose, et je perds dj assez de temps comme a pendant mes journes de taf.


Tu veux dire que de passer  windows vers Ubuntu va engendrer un ralentissement sur le travail car il faudra se rhabituer  un nouvel environnement ou que dans tous les cas Ubuntu cest plus lent que Windows.
Car encore une fois, et la je vais me rpter, cela dpend grave de lutilisation quon fait ce quon installe, des touches raccourcis, en gros on ne peut pas gnraliser.
Je prfre utiliser Eclipse sous Ubuntu que sous Windows. Je prfre utiliser Gimp sous Ubuntu que sous Windows. Par contre, je prfre utiliser open office sous windows que sous Ubuntu.
En gros pour faire une bonne comparaison de systme, il faut utiliser les mmes logiciels sur les deux. Et comme vous pouvez le voir, personnellement cela dpend de ce que jutilise. Cest pour cela que jaime bien les deux systmes.
Juste sur le systme sans logiciel, jai une petite prfrence pour Ubuntu avec ses diffrents bureaux qui sont quand mme bien fait. Mais il y en qui naime pas. Moi jadore  :;):

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Petit code fait en 5 minutes afin de pousser un coup de gueule gnral  la manire informatique (dsl c'est plutt orient C++  ::mrgreen::  )



```

```

----------


## ogaby

> ...
> Il faut le dire comment que je bouffe du Linux (et du *nix de faon gnrale)  longueur de temps ??? La configuration du systme, c'est une chose, pnible  souhait, mais qui au moins n'arrive qu'une seule fois (enfin... normalement). 
> Mais les logiciels restent les mmes, VI sera toujours infect  utiliser, Emacs restera puissant et imbitable, les diteurs de texte type "gedit" resteront en de a de la plupart de mes diteurs sous Windows ou bien plus lourds  charger, et il n'y aura toujours pas d'environnement de dev digne de ce nom ou de compilateur rapide.
> 
> Les trois. Linux, c'est trs bien en embarqu ou en serveur (en configuration fige, donc), et via de la cross-compilation dans des IDE dcents.
> En poste utilisateur, quel que soit le niveau de l'utilisateur (personnel, bureautique, dveloppement), c'est la plupart du temps plus un ralentissement qu'autre chose, et je perds dj assez de temps comme a pendant mes journes de taf.


Ben l tu vois j'ai l'impression que tu mlanges beaucoup de trucs entre une utilisation au boulot de Linux et Unix, en dev et du bureautique  la maison.

Ceux que je connais qui ont Linux l'utilisent pour un usage - disons - classique o ils surfent sur le Web, coutent de la zik, regardent des films ou mme jouent (quelque fois avec l'aide de wine), etc... Bref ils en sont contents et je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a redire l-dessus.

Il se peut aussi qu'il y ait des personnes qui ne voyaient pas d'intrt ou qui en taient du. Ben l pareil, ils l'ont enlev et il y a redire l-dessus. Chacun est libre de mettre l'OS qu'il veut sur sa machine.

Maintenant, si dans l'avenir avec la popularit des netbooks et qu'il y aura de plus en plus de gens qui ont un Linux, je ne vois en quoi a drange.

----------


## millie

> Et si le mode sans echec plante galement ....?


En mme temps, si X plante. Qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire ? A part taper startx, je crois que je connais aucune commande concernant X  ::mouarf::  Donc du coup, je me retrouve  redmarrer en esprant que a marche. Et si a marche pas, bah tant pis  ::aie:: 


J'ai le souvenir d'avoir eu X qui a gravement plant sous Solaris, et je suis rest sans rien pendant un bon mois jusqu' ce que a se rsolve par je ne sais quel miracle, c'tait bien marrant  ::ccool::

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Haha c'est marrant c'est justement  cause de X, ainsi que des magnifiques compatibilits avec Nvidia (je ne fustige pas Linux plus que Nvidia attention), que j'ai laiss tomber Linux Ubuntu au profit de Win XP.

Mais je sais qu'un jour je remettrais une Debian ou un Ubuntu  ::lol::

----------


## Mac LAK

> -euh.. tu as toi mme dit qu'il y en avait tellement que a manquait de cohrence et l, tu dis c'est le mme....


Ce sont les mmes WM sur chaque distribution, tu n'as pas un WM "Ubuntu" et un WM "Mandriva".

_-Rapport avec le systme d'exploitation????_
Rapport avec les DISTRIBS. Elles fournissent en gnral les mmes applications.

_- Oui biensur, et n'importe qui peut implmenter, tuner son DirectX afin de faire fonctionner les logiciels utilisants DirectX sur son propre systme..._
Ben en fait, oui, t'as pas mal de rglages (systme ou spcifiques aux applications) sur DirectX, et encore plus sur Direct3D...

_-Parce que tu as des dveloppeurs qui ne savent pas configurer leur environnement de dveloppement et ne veulent pas le faire... bien..._
Je ne devrais PAS avoir  configurer mon environnement de dveloppement, c'est si dur que a  comprendre ?

_-Ah oui!bravo!trs lambda comme utilisation... dis moi, tu lis les posts avant de rpondre ou...?_
En effet, trs lambda : nombre d'utilisateurs basiques font, sur leur PC : du net, des mails, vider leur APN et imprimer les photos ensuite en ayant fait quelques retouches mineures pour les filer  la famille... Certains un peu plus "pousss" font mme le scan de leurs anciennes photos argentiques et/ou des ngatifs. Et la premire question qu'ils posent, c'est en gnral "_Pourquoi les couleurs sont dgueus ??_".
Je trouve tout aussi insupportable d'avoir mes fentres qui changent de couleur en les basculant d'un cran  l'autre, pour ma part, donc je configure deux chanes sur ma propre machine.

_Je note au passage ton silence absolu quant aux avantages vraiment dus au systeme et trs prcis que j'ai cits. Je crois que cel veut tout dire._
Oui, car j'y ai rpondu dj dans d'autres posts et j'en ai marre de rpter la mme chose.

_Pour ce qui est de ton usage de Linux, franchement, c'est tout aussi navrant. Tu te cantonnes dans ta tte  croire que ce que tu as vu est ce qui est._
OK, tu vas donc me trouver un IDE aussi puissant et ergonomique que Visual Studio sous Linux ? Et oublie direct KDevelop, hein, j'ai mieux que a rien qu'en utilisant les projets UltraEdit...




> Et si le mode sans echec plante galement ....? oups rcupr un snapshot je veux bien en esprant que les personnes concern en fasse souvent


Ben si le mode sans chec plante, t'as la console de rcupration... Et les snapshots sont crs automatiquement lors des vrifications du systme ou des installations. Pour ma part, j'en ai un  peu prs tous les trois jours.

_Utilisateur lambda ... mais pourquoi sa ne fait pas la mme chose sur Linux pour le mme emploi ??? Utilisation ou Linux .... Tel est la question (ok je sort ^^ )_
Utilisation : n'importe quel pkin trouve normal de ne pas travailler en "root" sous Linux, et de lire la doc avant de cliquer sur n'importe quoi. Sous Windows, les gens ont tendance  faire le contraire : cliquer d'abord, et en mode Administrateur, et poser des questions aprs.

_Aprs se qui est de ton point de vue sur le monde Linux, c'est ton choix, la seul chose que je peux te conseiller est de tester ... et pas 10 min .._
Sr, je n'ai test "que" 10 minutes, c'est srement a. J'ai une demi-douzaine de VM Linux juste pour le fun, je compile / modifie / dbugue des programmes de plusieurs centaines de milliers de ligne (vue minimale : plus de 200 Mo de fichiers source), tapant directement dans le bas niveau, et ceci sans toucher  l'environnement autour.

Les outils sont tellement ergonomiques et pratiques que je prfre en gnral monter un partage, bosser sous Windows et me taper le ralentissement d au transfert rseau plutt que les outils Linux : je gagne encore du temps malgr tout par rapport  bosser en "natif" dessus. Et c'est a qui est anormal, justement.




> Entre autre, je ne savais pas que sur Mandriva il y avait gnome et KDE. Bon faudrait que je teste Mandriva un jour pour voir la diffrence avec ubuntu ou pire windows


Boutade : et aprs, c'est moi qui ne connait rien  Linux...  :;):  /kiss.

_Sinon, le truc qui me drange le plus avec tes propos Mac LAK cest que tu dfends windows pas en montrant ses avantages, mais plutt en coulant Linux en gnral_
En fait, l, je rponds aux phrases-choc genre "Linux c'est plus mieux"... Ben non, justement : tu as mal lu, car je donne aussi les avantages de Windows. Si, si, relis bien...  ::): 

_A la fin nous avons tout les logiciels qui tourne sur Linux au mme niveau que windows. Ce serai merveilleux, non ???_
Ce qui demande  changer pas mal de mentalits "rootgeek" sous Linux, et a, c'est pas prs d'arriver...

_Tu veux dire que de passer  windows vers Ubuntu va engendrer un ralentissement sur le travail car il faudra se rhabituer  un nouvel environnement ou que dans tous les cas Ubuntu cest plus lent que Windows._
C'est pourtant un fait : quand je vois un UltraEdit dmarrer plus vite que GEdit, alors que le premier est au moins dix fois plus complexe, il y a de quoi se poser des questions... Tout comme GCC est lent par rapport  VS, a aussi c'est un fait. Tout comme la gestion par makefiles est horriblement archaque, alors que a fait plus de 20 ans que les projets construits graphiquement sont la "rgle" sous Windows.

Mon OS et mes applis, ce sont mes OUTILS, c'est  eux de se plier  mes besoins, et non pas le contraire. Ils sont l pour me faire gagner du temps, et non pas m'en faire perdre. C'est aussi simple que a...

----------


## legalf

Une petite dernire pour la route




> Boutade : et aprs, c'est moi qui ne connait rien  Linux...  /kiss.


Rponse  la boutade. J'ai dis que j'tais lectronicien et non informaticien. Donc j'avoue que Linux je ne connais pas plus que a. Mais je demande qu' apprendre  :;): 




> En fait, l, je rponds aux phrases-choc genre "Linux c'est plus mieux"... Ben non, justement : tu as mal lu, car je donne aussi les avantages de Windows. Si, si, relis bien...


En fait, l j'avoue c'tait mon petit troll de la journe. J'ai bien vu que tu donnais des avantages  windows. Des avantages qui sont rels. 




> Ce qui demande  changer pas mal de mentalits "rootgeek" sous Linux, et a, c'est pas prs d'arriver...


je suis d'accord avec toi, mais ce serai quand mme merveilleux.




> C'est pourtant un fait : quand je vois un UltraEdit dmarrer plus vite que GEdit, alors que le premier est au moins dix fois plus complexe, il y a de quoi se poser des questions... Tout comme GCC est lent par rapport  VS, a aussi c'est un fait. Tout comme la gestion par makefiles est horriblement archaque, alors que a fait plus de 20 ans que les projets construits graphiquement sont la "rgle" sous Windows.


L, par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, ou plutt, tu m'as clairement pas compris. Je compare un logiciel identique avec ubuntu et windows comme Gimp, open office ou encore Eclipse.
Toi, tu compares deux logiciels diffrents. Donc tu ne compares pas les systmes d'exploitations mais plus les logiciels eux mme.
A ce moment la je peux comparer Kdenlive avec adobe premier. Je trouve Kdenlive trs efficace et rapide mais malheureusement il y a moins d'effet sympathique que adobe premier.

Bon tout a pour dire que dans tout les cas, j'utilise et j'utiliserai encore les deux systmes d'exploitation.
J'essayerai windows 7 comme j'essayerai aussi ChromeOs et les autres Ubuntu.
Ha j'oubliais, je vais aussi tester Mandriva pour le fun  :;):

----------


## Mac LAK

> L, par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, ou plutt, tu m'as clairement pas compris. Je compare un logiciel identique avec ubuntu et windows comme Gimp, open office ou encore Eclipse.


Mais c'est justement l le problme ! Il ne faut pas comparer le mme programme port, car a n'a pas vraiment de sens : cela dpend s'il a t dvelopp sur une des plate-formes puis port, ou dvelopp dans l'optique d'tre portable. S'il a t dvelopp nativement sur une plate-forme, puis port brutalement, il est toujours bien plus performant sur sa plate-forme d'origine... Sauf rcriture du code, mais l, ce n'est plus un portage mais une adaptation.

Il faut comparer deux softs "natifs", dvelopps suivant la mentalit de l'OS hte, pour rellement voir la diffrence de mentalit entre les deux OS et l'impact sur l'utilisateur final... Donc, oui, il faut comparer MS Office et OpenOffice, comparer Visual Studio  KDevelop ou consort, etc.
Pour prendre l'autre extrme, et pour une fois en faveur de Linux, il faut par exemple comparer le shell Linux (bash, donc) avec l'interprteur de commandes Windows (cmd.exe)... Quel intrt de comparer cmd avec un truc du genre DOSEmu ou cmd sous Wine ?

Quel intrt de comparer par exemple un soft quelconque sous QT port sur les deux plate-formes ? Tu vas plus bencher l'API QT que quoi que ce soit d'autre !  :;): 

Je maintiens : il faut comparer les softs "natifs" de chaque plate-forme, ce sont eux qui justement "montrent" le mieux les diffrences, ainsi bien sr que les avantages / failles de chacun des systmes...
Et justement, cette comparaison n'est franchement en faveur de Linux : sous Linux, a marche, mais c'est tout. Sous Windows, a marche, c'est facile  prendre en main et c'est conu pour t'assister un max et te faire gagner du temps.

Alors certes, je peux comprendre que Mamie n'en a rien  carrer si elle mets une demi-journe  faire son mail, mais il faut aussi accepter qu'en utilisation professionnelle, c'est un handicap majeur... Et mme  titre personnel, on s'habitue  avoir ce genre d'assistance et on n'apprcie que rarement d'en tre "priv".

Ce qui nous ramne  la question d'origine : dans ce sens, Linux n'est absolument pas une menace pour Microsoft, et n'est pas prt de l'tre tant que cette mentalit persistera dans le monde Linux...

----------


## ogaby

> Mais c'est justement l le problme ! Il ne faut pas comparer le mme programme port, car a n'a pas vraiment de sens : cela dpend s'il a t dvelopp sur une des plate-formes puis port, ou dvelopp dans l'optique d'tre portable. S'il a t dvelopp nativement sur une plate-forme, puis port brutalement, il est toujours bien plus performant sur sa plate-forme d'origine... Sauf rcriture du code, mais l, ce n'est plus un portage mais une adaptation.
> 
> Il faut comparer deux softs "natifs", dvelopps suivant la mentalit de l'OS hte, pour rellement voir la diffrence de mentalit entre les deux OS et l'impact sur l'utilisateur final... Donc, oui, il faut comparer MS Office et OpenOffice, comparer Visual Studio  KDevelop ou consort, etc.
> Pour prendre l'autre extrme, et pour une fois en faveur de Linux, il faut par exemple comparer le shell Linux (bash, donc) avec l'interprteur de commandes Windows (cmd.exe)... Quel intrt de comparer cmd avec un truc du genre DOSEmu ou cmd sous Wine ?
> 
> Quel intrt de comparer par exemple un soft quelconque sous QT port sur les deux plate-formes ? Tu vas plus bencher l'API QT que quoi que ce soit d'autre ! 
> 
> Je maintiens : il faut comparer les softs "natifs" de chaque plate-forme, ce sont eux qui justement "montrent" le mieux les diffrences, ainsi bien sr que les avantages / failles de chacun des systmes...


Pas faux. Et je dirais mme que c'est bien expliqu.


> Et justement, cette comparaison n'est franchement en faveur de Linux : sous Linux, a marche, mais c'est tout. Sous Windows, a marche, c'est facile  prendre en main et c'est conu pour t'assister un max et te faire gagner du temps.
> 
> Alors certes, je peux comprendre que Mamie n'en a rien  carrer si elle mets une demi-journe  faire son mail, mais il faut aussi accepter qu'en utilisation professionnelle, c'est un handicap majeur... Et mme  titre personnel, on s'habitue  avoir ce genre d'assistance et on n'apprcie que rarement d'en tre "priv".
> 
> Ce qui nous ramne  la question d'origine : dans ce sens, Linux n'est absolument pas une menace pour Microsoft, et n'est pas prt de l'tre tant que cette mentalit persistera dans le monde Linux...


Pis l par contre, non c'est faux. Je peux juste t'accorder qu'au dbut quand on est habitu  Windows et qu'on change d'OS comme Linux ou Mac OSX, il faut du temps pour prendre ses marques. Mais franchement ouvrir ses mails sous thunderbird n'a rien d'un exploit, pas plus qu'crire une lettre sous Open Office.

Ce n'est pas difficile, c'est prendre de nouvelles habitudes. Je t'accorde aussi que dans l'entreprise, beaucoup paniquent ds qu'il y a un soft nouveau et font mme de la rsistance pour avoir l'ancien. 

Ce n'est pas un problme d'ergonomie ou de facilit mais d'adaptation. Et beaucoup verront ce problme chez leurs collgues quand, dans leur boite, il y aura la migration vers Windows seven.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Pis l par contre, non c'est faux. Je peux juste t'accorder qu'au dbut quand on est habitu  Windows et qu'on change d'OS comme Linux ou Mac OSX, il faut du temps pour prendre ses marques. Mais franchement ouvrir ses mails sous thunderbird n'a rien d'un exploit, pas plus qu'crire une lettre sous Open Office.


Oui, c'est ce que je disais : sous Linux, a marche (=fonctionnel, c'est le minimum syndical quand mme), mais c'est rarement ergonomique et/ou gav d'assistants qui aident  bosser plus vite.

Pour UN courrier, c'est ngligeable, en effet... Mais tu as pens  ceux qui bossent huit heures par jour dessus ? Perdre cinq secondes par ci, une minute par l, et ceci sans arrt, a finit par faire beaucoup de temps  la fin de la journe...

Mme pour un dveloppeur, a pose un souci : les documentations, on les fait rarement sous autre chose qu'un traitement de texte... Des aides comme les modles de documents, les macros de repagination, les systmes de trac des exigences, etc. font gagner un temps colossal par rapport  la mme chose "manuelle" et/ou sans assistance. Si en plus on met les IDE de dveloppement et la lenteur des compilateurs GNU dans la boucle, le temps perdu explose !

Comprends-tu mieux ce que je veux dire ?

----------


## _skip

Sur un OS qu'on emploie au quotidien depuis des annes, on a tous des habitudes qui nous sont propres et une srie de rflexes et de petits utilitaires qui nous manquent immdiatement lorsqu'on essaie autre chose.

Mais le problme en ce qui me concerne va plus loin que a, j'avoue que je suis devenu en quelque sorte un assist. Lorsque je dois modifier un fichier de configuration de mon tomcat sous windows, je vais dans le rpertoire de tomcat, je repre le fichier qui m'intresse, clic-droit -> ouvrir avec notepad++ -> je fais la modif, hop sauv. clic droit dans l'icone du tray, restart server, youpie c'est fait.

Mme opration sous linux, faut que j'ouvre la console, que je me log en root, ensuite vu que je ne connais jamais de tte les fichiers (qui sont rpartis dans 3 rpertoires), je lance dolphin en Root comme un gros salaud, repre le fichier, ouvre avec Kate, ok c'est fait. Revenir  la console aller dans init.d, faire un restart.

La diffrence c'est que,  mon niveau, sous windows a me prend 20 secondes, sous linux facilement des minutes. Dcompresser une archive rar, mme chose, installer un logiciel qui n'est pas dans le dpt idem, bref presque toutes mes manipulations du quotidien sont plus longues o pire, me demandent de faire des recherches (montage d'un partage rseau, je me souviens jamais de la ligne de commande exact). 

Parfois je reste bloqu sur des installations  cause de droits  la cons, la dernire fois c'tait sur NX server dans un debian, il avait des problme pour ouvrir les sessions utilisateurs distantes, message d'erreur pas du tout instructif. Google pour savoir que des infos plus compltes se trouvent dans le fichier log, puis Google pour savoir que faire quand on a ce message d'erreur, pas de bol, je tombe sur la solution pour une autre distro d'un problme qui semble identique, j'essaie, non pas de chance.
45 minutes de recherche pour me rendre compte que c'tait un droit  la con sur un fichier qu'il fallait modifier par chmod.

Ok c'est une msaventure, c'est pas ce qui arrive quand on se sert de linux mieux que je le fais, je peux le reconnatre. Mais ce genre de chose m'arrive pour postgresql pour lequel un paquet a beau exister dans le dpt, c'est un chemin de croix pas possible avant que ce soit utilisable, je dois crer/modifier un utilisateur  l'aide de psql en ligne de commande puis plein de trucs dans ce genre. Sous windows, cette mme opration me prend 5 ou 6 clics pour que j'obtienne un serveur qui tourne avec les outils d'administration configurs par dfaut, j'ai plus qu' adapter si je le souhaite, ce que je ne fais que rarement pour une config de dv.

J'ai une vmware windows, je fais clic dans menu, "install vmware tools" et dans ma VM je vois un assistant dmarrer, en 30 secondes c'est fait. Sous linux, faut que je me dmerde pour rcuprer les sources du noyau, compiler tout a et installer (et la premire fois lorsqu'on est pas un bon utilisateur de linux, on sent passer).

En gros presque tout ce que je fais sous linux, que ce soit des tches courantes ou moins courantes, a me prend plus de temps et d'efforts que sous windows. C'est vrai que c'est en partie parce que je ne suis pas familier avec cet OS, mais c'est aussi parce que je dois me soucier de choses que j'ai l'habitude de voir fonctionner sans avoir besoin de m'intresser  la technique. Et c'est a que je veux, du fonctionnel, tout le temps que je passe sur des forums  chercher des solutions  des problmes qui ne devraient pas en tre, trouver la bonne commande pour telle ou telle opration, c'est du temps que je ne passe pas  faire le travail pour lequel je suis pay.

Comme mac Lak, sitt que je vois qu'un logiciel que j'ai tlcharg me demandera un temps d'adaptation pour une tche qui me semble triviale, j'ai tendance  avoir envie de le balancer direct! Comme la configuration avance d'un outil comme shorewall par exemple, c'est hors de question que je me casse le ***  apprendre toute la philosophie qui est derrire ces fichiers de configurations, en sachant que je vais me gourrer 25 fois. Je vais prfrer investir dans une solution payante o je rgle mon problme en 15 clics, point.

L je ne parle que des points *noirs* de mon utilisation de linux, je sais que bien des gens entre vous vont rire et se dire "mais c'est un idiot ce gars, moi je fais a comme ci, comme a, puis a va vite, a prend pas la tte etc...". Mais mon exprience est ce qu'elle est, et tant que je ne me sens pas  l'aise je ne pourrai pas investir plus de temps.

J'ai mes rflexes, mes clickodromes, ma vie d'assist, et en plus j'y tiens  ::aie:: . Je sais que c'est catastrophique de la part d'un informaticien toujours amen  s'adapter de ragir comme a... Mais lorsque je dois faire des heures sup non payes parce que j'ai perdu du temps, c'est moi que a concerne... et madame  la maison.  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## zebulon94

> 1) Ben si le mode sans chec plante, t'as la console de rcupration... Et les snapshots sont crs automatiquement lors des vrifications du systme ou des installations. Pour ma part, j'en ai un  peu prs tous les trois jours.
> 
> 2) Utilisation : n'importe quel pkin trouve normal de ne pas travailler en "root" sous Linux, et de lire la doc avant de cliquer sur n'importe quoi. Sous Windows, les gens ont tendance  faire le contraire : cliquer d'abord, et en mode Administrateur, et poser des questions aprs.
> 
> 3) Sr, je n'ai test "que" 10 minutes, c'est srement a. J'ai une demi-douzaine de VM Linux juste pour le fun, je compile / modifie / dbugue des programmes de plusieurs centaines de milliers de ligne (vue minimale : plus de 200 Mo de fichiers source), tapant directement dans le bas niveau, et ceci sans toucher  l'environnement autour.
> 
> Les outils sont tellement ergonomiques et pratiques que je prfre en gnral monter un partage, bosser sous Windows et me taper le ralentissement d au transfert rseau plutt que les outils Linux : je gagne encore du temps malgr tout par rapport  bosser en "natif" dessus. Et c'est a qui est anormal, justement.
> 
> 3) Mon OS et mes applis, ce sont mes OUTILS, c'est  eux de se plier  mes besoins, et non pas le contraire. Ils sont l pour me faire gagner du temps, et non pas m'en faire perdre. C'est aussi simple que a...


Dsol d'avoir mis des numros mais sa ira plus vite pour rpondre ..Dsl  ::oops:: 

1) c'est vrai, mais bon a chaque fois que j'ai tenter de remettre une snapshot, le problme est revenu quelque temps aprs.

2) Comprend pas trop mais bon,je suis d'accord que sous windows la pluspart des personnes clique avant de rflchir en mode Admin. C'est notamment quelque chose que j'aprcie sur linux cette scurit du l'utilisateur.

3) Pff que dire ... je suis fatigu  ::D:  Je pense ( et je ne sais pas pourquoi ) tu pars avec une ide ngative de cet OS. Je connais quelques dvellopeur, a par un "puriste linuxien" les autres adoptes mon point de vu des 2 OS et prfre devellop sous Debian ... chacun sont choix.

Bref dialogue de sourd  ::?:  pour ne pas changer.

Mais une question me vien  l'esprit, quels sont les avantages de linux (s'il y en a ) pour toi ? 
Car depuis le dbut tu ne fais que descendre cet OS, nous avons tous compris je crois tu es pro Windows, c'est ton choix et je le respect. 




> sitt que je vois qu'un logiciel que j'ai tlcharg me demandera un temps d'adaptation pour une tche qui me semble triviale, j'ai tendance  avoir envie de le balancer direct!


Alors, je suis d'accord et .... pas d'accord ! Beaucoup de progiciel, ou logiciel pro demande un temps d'adaptation enorme. Mais l'avantage est que le rsultat est l ! Attention je vois les gens sortir de leurs gons, je ne parle pas Linux, Win ....etc je parle de logiciel. Parfois, je persiste et signe (en bas comme d'hab  ::D: ) qu'un outil est plus complex a prendre en main mais plus performant.

Bref, Roohh souri, on a l'impression que c'est un champ de guerre ici ....  :8-):  ::D: 

Sur ce bonne soire A TOUS  :;): 

D.

----------


## gorgonite

> Mais le problme en ce qui me concerne va plus loin que a, j'avoue que je suis devenu en quelque sorte un assist. Lorsque je dois modifier un fichier de configuration de mon tomcat sous windows, je vais dans le rpertoire de tomcat, je repre le fichier qui m'intresse, clic-droit -> ouvrir avec notepad++ -> je fais la modif, hop sauv. clic droit dans l'icone du tray, restart server, youpie c'est fait.
> 
> Mme opration sous linux, faut que j'ouvre la console, que je me log en root, ensuite vu que je ne connais jamais de tte les fichiers (qui sont rpartis dans 3 rpertoires), je lance dolphin en Root comme un gros salaud, repre le fichier, ouvre avec Kate, ok c'est fait. Revenir  la console aller dans init.d, faire un restart.



dj sous des systmes comme redhat, tu as un assistant avec la liste des "dmons" en route, et tu peux cliquer redmarrer... et les raccourcis dans le menu aident aussi  ::aie:: 

pour reprendre juste ton exemple, pour la configuration, disons que si tu as rellement un besoin crucial, les liens symboliques, etc te permettent d'avoir rapidement et o tu le souhaites un raccourci rapide vers ta configuration




> La diffrence c'est que,  mon niveau, sous windows a me prend 20 secondes, sous linux facilement des minutes. Dcompresser une archive rar, mme chose,


dommage... c'est intgr au menu contextuel sous ubuntu (entre autres  ::roll:: )




> installer un logiciel qui n'est pas dans le dpt idem,


l encore, il existe souvent des dpots pour un logiciel donn... et il suffit de mettre un configuration " la vole" (dans /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ sous les debian-like)




> bref presque toutes mes manipulations du quotidien sont plus longues o pire, me demandent de faire des recherches (montage d'un partage rseau, je me souviens jamais de la ligne de commande exact).


l encore, c'est moyen... gnome gre trs bien cela sans mode graphique, inutile de taper des lignes de commandes




> Parfois je reste bloqu sur des installations  cause de droits  la cons, la dernire fois c'tait sur NX server dans un debian, il avait des problme pour ouvrir les sessions utilisateurs distantes, message d'erreur pas du tout instructif. Google pour savoir que des infos plus compltes se trouvent dans le fichier log, puis Google pour savoir que faire quand on a ce message d'erreur, pas de bol, je tombe sur la solution pour une autre distro d'un problme qui semble identique, j'essaie, non pas de chance.
> 45 minutes de recherche pour me rendre compte que c'tait un droit  la con sur un fichier qu'il fallait modifier par chmod.
> 
> Ok c'est une msaventure, c'est pas ce qui arrive quand on se sert de linux mieux que je le fais, je peux le reconnatre. Mais ce genre de chose m'arrive pour postgresql pour lequel un paquet a beau exister dans le dpt, c'est un chemin de croix pas possible avant que ce soit utilisable, je dois crer/modifier un utilisateur  l'aide de psql en ligne de commande puis plein de trucs dans ce genre. Sous windows, cette mme opration me prend 5 ou 6 clics pour que j'obtienne un serveur qui tourne avec les outils d'administration configurs par dfaut, j'ai plus qu' adapter si je le souhaite, ce que je ne fais que rarement pour une config de dv.


ben disons qu'administrer un serveur sans avoir les comptences d'un admin form sous Unix, c'est assez moyen... mais tu prends un dbutant admin linux et tu le mets sous W2008 Server, tu te retrouveras avec le mme rsultat  ::roll:: 

un admin Unix a souvent prvu un tas de petit scripts pour se faciliter la tache (enfin souvent rcupr et adapt) 





> J'ai une vmware windows, je fais clic dans menu, "install vmware tools" et dans ma VM je vois un assistant dmarrer, en 30 secondes c'est fait. Sous linux, faut que je me dmerde pour rcuprer les sources du noyau, compiler tout a et installer (et la premire fois lorsqu'on est pas un bon utilisateur de linux, on sent passer).


pas test des distrib graphiques avec vmware, mais avec virtualbox par exemple, tu as des paquets prvus pour cela, et mme un installeur excutable en ligne de commande qui va le faire pour toi  ::aie:: 








> c'est du temps que je ne passe pas  faire le travail pour lequel je suis pay.


quelqu'un de consciencieux ne ferait qu'une seule fois ce travail, voire n'aurait pas ce problme un jour de stress, car a a t prpar d'avance ds que le projet d'installer cet outil est apparu. c'est la diffrence entre un pro et un bidouilleur...   ::aie:: 




> Comme la configuration avance d'un outil comme shorewall par exemple, c'est hors de question que je me casse le ***  apprendre toute la philosophie qui est derrire ces fichiers de configurations, en sachant que je vais me gourrer 25 fois. Je vais prfrer investir dans une solution payante o je rgle mon problme en 15 clics, point.


firestater ?
aprs si tu as besoin de rgler un firewall sous linux, c'est que tu as dj atteint un certain niveau (contrairement  Windows et sa passoire par dfaut, un systme Unix propre n'ouvre presque rien, et le firewall n'est pas indispensable sur une machine desktop  ::roll:: )

----------


## Mac LAK

> 1) c'est vrai, mais bon a chaque fois que j'ai tenter de remettre une snapshot, le problme est revenu quelque temps aprs.


Le snapshot te sert  rcuprer un systme  peu prs fonctionnel... Cela n'empche pas de chercher le problme, ou d'utiliser un snap plus ancien si le dernier n'a pas t "suffisant".




> 2) Comprend pas trop mais bon,je suis d'accord que sous windows la pluspart des personnes clique avant de rflchir en mode Admin. C'est notamment quelque chose que j'aprcie sur linux cette scurit du l'utilisateur.


Cela existe aussi sur Windows, c'est mme clairement conseill de le faire dans la doc d'installation de Windows... Le problme, c'est que n'importe quel kvin croit tre un h4xx0r sur Windows (et fait donc du gros n'importe quoi en dpit du simple bon sens), alors que le mme kvin sous Linux va se faire dessus de trouille lorsque l'OS va lui demander de s'identifier en root... Chose amusante, Vista fait en gros pareil, et les gens continuent d'acquitter les fentres sans mme les lire...
En attendant, quand j'ai install un PC pour ma mre, je l'ai laisse en utilisateur simple, et elle n'a jamais eu le moindre problme dessus. Et quand je recevais un coup de fil me disant "Y'a un bug !", aprs enqute trs brve, a se concluait en gnral par "si tu ne sais pas  quoi a sert, ne touche pas"...




> 3) Pff que dire ... je suis fatigu


Cf. le poste de _skip, tiens, a te donnera une ide peut-tre de ce que j'appelle la perte de temps lie  l'OS...

Faut bien que tu comprennes qu' titre personnel, je me contrefiche du lecteur MP3 ou du client mail de Linux. Moi, ce qui m'intresse basiquement dessus, ce sont mes outils de dveloppement, et ils sont pourris alors que ce sont justement parmi les plus anciens logiciels disponibles sur Linux...




> Mais une question me vien  l'esprit, quels sont les avantages de linux (s'il y en a ) pour toi ? 
> Car depuis le dbut tu ne fais que descendre cet OS, nous avons tous compris je crois tu es pro Windows, c'est ton choix et je le respect.


Ah, tu as mal lu alors. Linux est trs bon *en configuration fige*, comme je l'ai dj dit. C'est notamment le cas des serveurs et de l'embarqu de manire gnrale. Il est encore meilleur quand il n'y a pas d'interactions directes avec un utilisateur, d'ailleurs. L'autre point intressant est qu'il est possible de pas mal l'allger, ce qui a son importance en embarqu.

Mais ds que la configuration est volutive (cas systmatique d'un poste de dev, ou mme bureautique, encore pire sur un poste personnel), et qu'un utilisateur est sans arrt dessus, a devient le bordel...

----------


## maxim_um

> *Microsoft Word interdit  la vente aux Etats-Unis ?*
> 
> Juridique - Une nouvelle sombre histoire de brevet a convaincu un juge californien d'interdire  la vente le clbre traitement de texte de Redmond. A quand une remise en question des brevets logiciels ?
> 
> Voila une nouvelle affaire qui va apporter de l'eau au moulin aux opposants des brevets logiciels, brevets  la source de multiples affaires plus ou moins rocambolesques.
> 
> Microsoft vient une fois de plus de l'apprendre  ses dpends. Un juge californien vient en effet d'interdire purement et simplement la vente de Word sur le territoire amricain arguant le fait qu'il viole un brevet li au langage XML.
> 
> Par ailleurs, Microsoft a l'interdiction de vendre tout produit capable d'ouvrir des fichiers .xml, .docx ou .docm. Un vritable coup de bambou !
> ...

----------


## Mac LAK

> (Citation d'article)


Dois-je rappeler qu'aux USA, des gens ont laiss leurs gamins traner au MacDo, se sont casss la gueule en butant dans leurs propres gosses qui couraient partout, ont intent un procs  MacDo pour un truc du genre "ngligence et absence de parc  enfants" *et ont gagn leur procs* ??

Si tu te mets  prendre les dcisions de justice amricaine comme des actes intelligents, t'es mal barr... Et je te rappelle qu'au Texas, il est interdit par la loi d'attraper des poissons au lasso par exemple, et plein d'autres conneries du mme genre non abroges.

C'est un peu le problme quand le pays fonctionne avec un droit jurisprudentiel plutt qu'avec un droit codifi... Y'a pas  dire, je suis toujours content d'tre franais et d'tre soumis aux lois franaises quand je vois les conneries inventes par les amricains...

----------


## _skip

> ben disons qu'administrer un serveur sans avoir les comptences d'un admin form sous Unix, c'est assez moyen... mais tu prends un dbutant admin linux et tu le mets sous W2008 Server, tu te retrouveras avec le mme rsultat
> 
> un admin Unix a souvent prvu un tas de petit scripts pour se faciliter la tache (enfin souvent rcupr et adapt)


Comparons ce qui est comparable, tu prends un user moyen, tu le mets devant XP pour monter un petit serveur de test accessible depuis l'extrieur. 
Trois ou 4 installers plus loin il a dj quelque chose qui tourne.





> pas test des distrib graphiques avec vmware, mais avec virtualbox par exemple, tu as des paquets prvus pour cela, et mme un installeur excutable en ligne de commande qui va le faire pour toi


Et ben pas de bol, la Suse que j'ai utilise a jouait pas, c'tait d'ailleurs une catastrophe sur le net, y'en avait plein les forums sans solution. J'espre que a puisse se passer mieux que a!





> quelqu'un de consciencieux ne ferait qu'une seule fois ce travail, voire n'aurait pas ce problme un jour de stress, car a a t prpar d'avance ds que le projet d'installer cet outil est apparu. c'est la diffrence entre un pro et un bidouilleur...


Remarque  deux balles que tu peux te garder  ::ccool:: , lol je plaisante pas de soucis  ::mouarf:: . 
Je suis amen  faire des choses en interne qui sont pas destines  la production mais au dveloppement et aux tests de compatibilit principalement. Nous avons un pipeline trs rempli (je pense pour 2 ans de travail homme facilement) alors ce que je peux conomiser c'est le bienvenue. Je peux pas aller au bureau de mon chef dire "je veux une formation", "je veux une tude de faisabilit de l'installation d'un serveur XYZ", je connais les objectifs et  partir de l c'est  moi de me dmerder.
C'est a la prparation justement....

----------


## Invit

> Y'a pas  dire, je suis toujours content d'tre franais et d'tre soumis aux lois franaises quand je vois les conneries inventes par les amricains...


Pour une fois d'accord avec toi !!!

[Troll inside]Surtout les conneries inventes par Microsoft  ::mrgreen::  (OK je sors).

----------


## gorgonite

> Je suis amen  faire des choses en interne qui sont pas destines  la production mais au dveloppement et aux tests de compatibilit principalement. Nous avons un pipeline trs rempli (je pense pour 2 ans de travail homme facilement) alors ce que je peux conomiser c'est le bienvenue. Je peux pas aller au bureau de mon chef dire "je veux une formation", "je veux une tude de faisabilit de l'installation d'un serveur XYZ", je connais les objectifs et  partir de l c'est  moi de me dmerder.
> C'est a la prparation justement....


dans ce contexte effectivement, ce n'est pas de la prod, et suivant son exprience et le produit, il m'arrive aussi d'en baver pour une btise (je suis certes ingnieur systmes et rseau de formation, mais je bosse dans un autre domaine  :;): )

----------


## maxim_um

> Si tu te mets  prendre les dcisions de justice amricaine comme des actes intelligents, t'es mal barr...


As-tu vu une annotation dont je serais l'auteur quelque part?  ::scarymov:: 

[edit]




> Microsoft obtient un brevet sur le traitement de texte XML 
> 
> Cest un brevet pour le moins surprenant que vient de dcrocher Microsoft. Demand en dcembre 2004 et obtenu le 4 aot dernier auprs du bureau amricain de la proprit intellectuelle, le brevet numrot 7 571 169 porte en effet sur  un document de traitement de texte stock dans un unique fichier XML susceptible dtre manipul par des applications comprenant XML.  Le tout en sappuyant sur un schma de description, XSD, spcifique au traitement de texte.
> 
> Sur Internet, les esprits chagrins s'vertuent depuis hier  chercher loriginalit motivant loctroi du brevet, tandis que d'autres s'interrogent sur ses consquences pour OpenOffice et ODF... Une chose est certaines, les dveloppeurs originels de FrameMaker dAdobe ou d'outils d'dition XML historiques comme XMetal (un "traitement de texte XML" n en 1999 et repris en 2006 par Just Systems) prfreront sans doute en rire. Voila en tout cas de quoi douter un peu plus du systme amricain de brevets logiciels, que certains (dont Microsoft et Adobe) voudraient voir transposer  l'Europe...





> Double jeu ? Microsoft, qui d'un ct prne l'ouverture avec son format de fichiers Open XML, a obtenu le 4 aot dernier aux Etats-Unis la validation d'une demande de brevet relative  la gestion d'un document XML (eXtensible Markup Language) au sein d'un de traitement de texte. Plus prcisment, la demande concerne le concept d'un  document de traitement de texte stock dans un unique fichier XML susceptible d'tre manipul par des applications comprenant XML  et couvre la mise en forme de ce dernier par l'intermdiaire d'un schma de description XSD (XML Schema Description). Enfin, il envisage l'ouverture et l'interprtation d'un document XML par un logiciel autre que celui qui a servi  sa conception.
> 
> On s'interroge sur la porte d'un tel brevet, qui  premire vue ne semble revtir aucune relle originalit par rapport  l'usage gnralement fait de XML, langage lui-mme driv du SGML (Standard Generalized Markup Language), dont les principes ont t labors il y a quarante ans. Sa validit mme pourrait tre remise en question, au nom de l'antriorit. La bibliographie constitue en prambule de cette demande comprend en effet de nombreuses rfrences  des logiciels exploitant le format XML bien avant 2004,  l'image du traitement de texte open source AbiWord.
> 
> Reste  voir quels sont les points sur lesquels Microsoft se diffrencie de l'tat de l'art pour juger de la pertinence de cette attribution. En attendant, certains s'inquitent dj de l'usage qui pourrait tre fait d'un tel brevet. L'diteur, qui pourrait invoquer le simple principe de prcaution, n'a pour l'instant livr aucun commentaire.

----------


## alexrtz

> Je n'appelle pas avoir des performances dcentes en capture rseau quelque chose de "spcifique"...





> Essaie d'activer les PF_RING sur un kernel RT


De la capture rseau sur un noyau temps rel, nan, c'est pas spcifique du tout  ::roll:: 




> Sans parler d'un paquet de librairies totalement absentes des distributions officielles





> Ice, POCO, pour celles que j'utilise  titre professionnel en tout cas.


Bizarre, ICE et POCO sont totalement prsentes sur mon Ubuntu officielle...




> Des exemples ?  Personnellement, aucun SP n'a jamais plant la moindre application "utilisateur"


Premire chose, apprendre  lire :



> Aussi comiques que les changements de comportements induits par les SP de Windows...


J'ai crit changement de comportement, pas plantage.
Par exemple, le fait que le mot de passe d'un certificat ne soit pas redemand pour accder  la clef priv, mme si on a prcis, lors de l'installation du certificat, qu'il le soit.

----------


## Mac LAK

> As-tu vu une annotation dont je serais l'auteur quelque part?


Quand on se contente de balancer une copie d'article sans commentaires, on peut lgitimement prsupposer que tu adhres compltement  ce qui est cit...




> De la capture rseau sur un noyau temps rel, nan, c'est pas spcifique du tout


Quand je te dis que tu ne fais donc pas grand-chose avec tes OS, toi... Essaie donc de bouffer des raw sockets sous Linux avec des performances dcentes, tu comprendras peut-tre mieux.
A noter que sous Windows, ce problme n'arrive curieusement pas malgr l'absence de patch RT : merci le buffer rglable en taille et le fait de ne pas rester lock en mode kernel quand a sature...




> Bizarre, ICE et POCO sont totalement prsentes sur mon Ubuntu officielle...


Et absentes de ma Mandriva. Aprs, si t'es d'accord pour payer les cots de migration de Mandriva vers Ubuntu dans ma bote, pas de souci, hein, t'es le bienvenu..  ::twisted:: 




> J'ai crit changement de comportement, pas plantage.
> Par exemple, le fait que le mot de passe d'un certificat ne soit pas redemand pour accder  la clef priv, mme si on a prcis, lors de l'installation du certificat, qu'il le soit.


OK. Donc, tu n'as que cet exemple ?
*PLUS IMPORTANT : CE CAS T'ES-T'IL ARRIV RELLEMENT ?*
Parce que tu vois, des "failles de scurit" ou des "comportements indfinis", j'en vois passer pas mal sur les changelogs, que ce soit dans le monde Windows ou le monde Linux d'ailleurs... 
Et pourtant, sauf en de rares occasions, il ne m'est pourtant jamais arriv de tomber dessus.

----------


## maxim_um

> *Microsoft Word interdit  la vente aux Etats-Unis ?*
> 
> Juridique - Une nouvelle sombre histoire de brevet a convaincu un juge californien d'interdire  la vente le clbre traitement de texte de Redmond. A quand une remise en question des brevets logiciels ?
> 
> Voila une nouvelle affaire qui va apporter de l'eau au moulin aux opposants des brevets logiciels, brevets  la source de multiples affaires plus ou moins rocambolesques.
> 
> Microsoft vient une fois de plus de l'apprendre  ses dpends. Un juge californien vient en effet d'interdire purement et simplement la vente de Word sur le territoire amricain arguant le fait qu'il viole un brevet li au langage XML.
> 
> Par ailleurs, Microsoft a l'interdiction de vendre tout produit capable d'ouvrir des fichiers .xml, .docx ou .docm. Un vritable coup de bambou !
> ...





> Si tu te mets  prendre les dcisions de justice amricaine comme des actes intelligents, t'es mal barr...





> As-tu vu une annotation dont je serais l'auteur quelque part?





> Quand on se contente de balancer une copie d'article sans commentaires, on peut lgitimement prsupposer que tu adhres compltement  ce qui est cit...


 aucun moment il n'y a de prise de position dans l'article en ce qui concerne la dcision de justice. Seule l'ironie de la situation y est souligne. Tu prends tout  ton compte et tu t'enflammes pour rien, va te reposer. a te fera du bien.

----------


## alexrtz

> Quand je te dis que tu ne fais donc pas grand-chose avec tes OS, toi...


Donc pour faire tout plein de choses avec son OS on est oblig de faire du RT ?
Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des gens qui ne font pas la mme chose que toi que a veut dire qu'ils ne font "pas grand-chose"  ::roll:: 





> Et absentes de ma Mandriva.


Pourquoi as-tu dit "librairies totalement absentes *des* distributions Linux officielles" si le seul cas que tu as  donner c'est celui de ta Mandriva ?
C'est pour cela que, dans la questions que je te posais, je te demandais les bibliothques *et* les distros...





> OK. Donc, tu n'as que cet exemple ?


Suffisamment rcent (quelques mois) pour que je puisse le dcrire de faon claire, oui.
J'ai eu d'autres soucis mais qui remontent  plus de deux ans et que j'ai compltement zapps.





> *PLUS IMPORTANT : CE CAS T'ES-T'IL ARRIV RELLEMENT ?*


Oui.

----------


## zebulon94

> Le problme, c'est que n'importe quel kvin croit tre un h4xx0r sur Windows (et fait donc du gros n'importe quoi en dpit du simple bon sens), alors que le mme kvin sous Linux va se faire dessus de trouille lorsque l'OS va lui demander de s'identifier en root... Chose amusante, Vista fait en gros pareil, et les gens continuent d'acquitter les fentres sans mme les lire...
> En attendant, quand j'ai install un PC pour ma mre, je l'ai laisse en utilisateur simple, et elle n'a jamais eu le moindre problme dessus. Et quand je recevais un coup de fil me disant "Y'a un bug !", aprs enqute trs brve, a se concluait en gnral par "si tu ne sais pas  quoi a sert, ne touche pas"...


Chose amusante qui rejoins un des postes prcdent c'est que microsoft s'appuie pour pas mal sur de l'existant de linux pour faire de la nouveaut sous Win. Entre parenthse,l e systme de vista de sert a rien ^^




> Faut bien que tu comprennes qu' titre personnel, je me contrefiche du lecteur MP3 ou du client mail de Linux. Moi, ce qui m'intresse basiquement dessus, ce sont mes outils de dveloppement, et ils sont pourris alors que ce sont justement parmi les plus anciens logiciels disponibles sur Linux...


Je dveloppe essentiellement sous linux. Bon il est vrai que je dveloppe Web, python et perl que j'ai une formation d'admin rseau, que je ne touche pas au bas niveau et que je suis loin d'tre un dieu dans se domaine. Mais ceci me convient et surtout dans mon cas me fait gagner du temps.




> Ah, tu as mal lu alors. Linux est trs bon *en configuration fige*, comme je l'ai dj dit. C'est notamment le cas des serveurs et de l'embarqu de manire gnrale. Il est encore meilleur quand il n'y a pas d'interactions directes avec un utilisateur, d'ailleurs. L'autre point intressant est qu'il est possible de pas mal l'allger, ce qui a son importance en embarqu.
> Mais ds que la configuration est volutive (cas systmatique d'un poste de dev, ou mme bureautique, encore pire sur un poste personnel), et qu'un utilisateur est sans arrt dessus, a devient le bordel...


[/QUOTE]

Effectivement pour le fig par contre pour un poste perso je ne le suis pas. Je n'ai jamais eu de problme dessus et encore moins les personnes qui commence  l'utiliser ( env 1 an ).




> Quand je te dis que tu ne fais donc pas grand-chose avec tes OS, toi... Essaie donc de bouffer des raw sockets sous Linux avec des performances dcentes, tu comprendras peut-tre mieux.


C'est moi ou sa donne l'impression qu'il n'y a pas mal d'incapable ici, dont je fais parti ^^

J'ai de plus en plus l'impression que l'on s'carte de sujet ... pas vous ?

----------


## Mac LAK

> Donc pour faire tout plein de choses avec son OS on est oblig de faire du RT ?
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des gens qui ne font pas la mme chose que toi que a veut dire qu'ils ne font "pas grand-chose"


Non, a veut dire que tu n'as pas franchement explor tous les aspects de ton OS, et/ou que tu n'as pas de curiosit...

Le RT, c'est notamment pour la curiosit de tester le co-noyau. Les raw sockets, c'est parce qu'il est plutt rare de dvelopper des applis rseau sans devoir  un moment le sniffer, et si tu fais tes tests un minimum correctement, tu vas  un moment tester de l'injection d'erreurs (ce qui impose donc de pouvoir truander les trames qui passent)... Donc, lecture/criture en raw socket. Et si tu veux tenir un dbit honnte, tu vas vite te rendre compte que la libpcap possde la fcheuse particularit de se "bloquer" en mode kernel quand a sature, et donc de te faire perdre des trames... Le patch PF_RING tant la solution notoire  ce problme.




> Pourquoi as-tu dit "librairies totalement absentes *des* distributions Linux officielles" si le seul cas que tu as  donner c'est celui de ta Mandriva ?
> C'est pour cela que, dans la questions que je te posais, je te demandais les bibliothques *et* les distros...


Une distribution, c'est dj suffisant je trouve... La Mandriva n'est pas non plus une obscure distrib connue seulement en Ouzbekistan du sud-ouest, hein...
Qu'une lib soit absente d'une distrib comme les RHEL, plutt "rare" en dehors des entreprises, admettons, on peut accuser la distribution, mais en l'occurrence Ice et Poco existaient depuis longtemps par rapport  la date de ma distribution au boulot...




> Suffisamment rcent (quelques mois) pour que je puisse le dcrire de faon claire, oui.
> J'ai eu d'autres soucis mais qui remontent  plus de deux ans et que j'ai compltement zapps.


Super. Et a t'as empch de bosser ? Ou t'as juste vu une note sur le KB et tu as test "l'erreur" ? Parce que pour ma part, je passe un temps colossal sous Windows... Et des diffrences de comportement lors d'un SP/KB, je ne peux mme pas en donner une de mmoire : je ne suis jamais tomb dessus, et pourtant, je fais faire un sacr paquet de choses sur mes Windows...




> Mais ceci me convient et surtout dans mon cas me fait gagner du temps.


Faudrait peut-tre que tu essaie un jour des outils Windows...  :;): 
diter un site Web avec UltraEdit connect directement sur le FTP, et qui accessoirement permet des tonnes de fonctionnalits supportes nativement (Tidy, aperu dans UE, dition colonnes, snippets de code, HTML validator, etc.), c'est vraiment un gain de temps colossal...




> C'est moi ou sa donne l'impression qu'il n'y a pas mal d'incapable ici, dont je fais parti ^^


Mme si un dveloppeur est *AUSSI* un utilisateur, tous les utilisateurs ne sont pas des dveloppeurs... Or, normalement, ce forum est pour les dveloppeurs : je trouve assez triste que quelqu'un qui semble aimer toucher  tout (rurouni alex) n'aie jamais vu cet aspect de son OS, alors que c'est justement un des points forts de Linux.

Dire que l'on apprcie un OS sans tester des fonctions qu'il est le seul  supporter (en dehors des OS RT "pros" bien sr, mais trs chers), surtout de la part d'un dveloppeur, c'est assez ... moyen, je trouve. Je n'apprcie certes que trs modrment Linux. Mais moi, au moins, je le teste, cet OS...  ::mrgreen:: 




> J'ai de plus en plus l'impression que l'on s'carte de sujet ... pas vous ?


Pas tant que a : Si Linux est une menace pour Windows, il y a des raisons. S'il ne l'est pas, il y en a aussi.
Donner les raisons (autres qu'idologiques) en faveur de l'un ou de l'autre, c'est toujours dans le sujet initial...

----------


## Invit

> Pas tant que a : Si Linux est une menace pour Windows, il y a des raisons. S'il ne l'est pas, il y en a aussi.
> Donner les raisons (autres qu'idologiques) en faveur de l'un ou de l'autre, c'est toujours dans le sujet initial...


Et donc on revient au dbat principal, quelles sont les raisons pour que Microsoft voit Linux comme une menace. (Ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai crit, c'est eux)

----------


## Sunsawe

> Dire que l'on apprcie un OS sans tester des fonctions qu'il est le seul  supporter (en dehors des OS RT "pros" bien sr, mais trs chers), surtout de la part d'un dveloppeur, c'est assez ... moyen, je trouve. Je n'apprcie certes que trs modrment Linux. Mais moi, au moins, je le teste, cet OS...


Et prtendre qu'on est THE expert alors qu'on cherche mme pas  savoir ni comprendre comment son environnement de dveloppement est configur... Prendre UNE distribrution comme reprsentante du monde Linux alors qu'on se plaint de la multiplicit de ces dernires.. et ne voir de valeur que dans la parole de ceux qui ont test EXACTEMENT les mmes caractristiques de l'OS que toi...
Je suis peut etre pas un expert du PF_RING comme toi, mais moi au moins, je reconnais que quelqu'un peut utiliser un systme autrement que comme je le fais et qu'il peut lui convenir. 

As tu un instant rflchit au fait que la plus part de ceux qui interviennent en face de toi ont utilis Windows et les outils disponibles sous Windows? ont fait leurs armes informatiques sur Windows puis sont passs  Linux. Aurais tu oubli la vente lie? Tu penses qu'ils taient les seuls  pouvoir acheter des PC sous autre chose que Windows? Comment expliques tu leur migration?
Que crois tu? que se sont tous des idiots qui ne cherchent qu' se compliquer la vie,  passer leur temps  reconfigurer leur PC toutes les 20 min  perdre en productivit et faire en 3h ce que les Dieux de Windows comme toi font en 28 secs? Ou peux tu simplement imaginer que tout le monde n'est pas toi et qu'il est possible (oui je sais, c'est dur pour toi  imaginer) qu'il y ait des raisons valables  leur choix?



M'enfin "dans un dernier espoir de tentative de discussion", j'aimerai savoir si tu avais quelque part des points prcis  avancer. Parce que j'ai bien relu tes posts et  part "Linux c'est bien en environnement fig", il n'y a rien.
Tu parles de gain de productivit, de rapidit, d'ergonomie. Mais tu mesures a comment? Parce que pour l'instant, ton argumentation est "Windows c'est bien sur ces points et Linux c'est nul". Mais, mme si tu ne le vois pas, c'est trs subjectif! Tout comme un chauffeur de semi-remorque se planterait en trois secondes dans un mur avec une Ferrari et te dirait, c'est nul ce truc!  ::aie:: 
A part PF_RING, tu ne parles que de choses qui ne concernent pas l'OS! Non, Linux N'est PAS les logiciels qui tournent dessus, tout comme Windows d'ailleurs. La qualit de Visual Studio ne change rien  celle de Vista... Il faut faire la part des choses.
Le sujet est la reconnaissance par Microsoft du danger que reprsentent des acteurs du monde Linux, donc on peut supposer, "pour son systme d'exploitation". Il y a l'OS et il y a l'cosystme, cessons les discours croiss, ici, parlons de l'OS.


Alors encore une fois voici quelques points que j'avance, qui ne dpendent que de la distribution:
- Installation en 8 clics, en mode graphique, qui permet d'accder au net pendant que l'OS s'installe (et les petits jeux genre dmineur aussi  ::mouarf::  ).
- Mise  jour du systme entier, logiciels installs inclus en 1 clic
- Mise  jour et installation de logiciels sans redmarrage sauf exception (noyau)
- Systme de dpots permettant l'installation de logiciels sans avoir  se soucier de la source, dans l'immense majorit de cas (et sans se ballader sur des sites douteux du net)
- Configuration de firewall/antivirus inutile dans la plus part des cas (lorsque a s'impose, c'est qu'il y a un besoin spcifique, donc non lambda)
- Prix
De plus:
- Choix du WM, du plus "brillant" au plus minimaliste afin de ddier la puissance  l'activit (et mme sans aucun WM si on veut)

J'arrte la liste l. Ce sont des faits! ils ne dpendent ni de mon exprience personnel, ni de ma capacit  changer mes habitudes, ni des logiciels disponibles sur le systme (ou presque, le WM pouvant tre considr comme un additif.
As tu la possibilit de prsenter des points similaires pour Windows? qui lui sont propres et pas disponible sous Linux?

----------


## Mac LAK

> Et prtendre qu'on est THE expert alors qu'on cherche mme pas  savoir ni comprendre comment son environnement de dveloppement est configur...


C'est toute la diffrence effectivement entre installer un logiciel qui est directement prt  l'emploi, et en installer un autre qui demande  tre configur plus ou moins longuement, voire configur  chaque nouvelle session de travail (=projet)...

Je n'ai pas de temps  perdre  faire des rglages qui devraient tre soit dj faits, soit automatiques : pour moi, c'est l'quivalent du SMS, ce truc. Cela permet peut-tre au rdacteur (=dv) de gagner un peu de temps, mais a en fait perdre beaucoup auX lecteurS (=utilisateurS).




> As tu un instant rflchit au fait que la plus part de ceux qui interviennent en face de toi ont utilis Windows et les outils disponibles sous Windows?


As-tu aussi rflchi  la situation (hlas) courante, qui est l'utilisateur de Windows ayant pirat sa licence, qui a pirat Office, Photoshop et consort et dbute dans ce monde en se retrouvant dbutant et largu face  des softs d'envergure professionnelle, donc "lgrement" sur-dimensionns par rapport  l'utilisation de M. Lambda ?

Parce que quand je vois comment les dbutants sous Windows utilisent par exemple Word, il y a de quoi svrement s'inquiter aussi... Ils l'utilisent comme Wordpad, ni plus, ni moins ! Ce n'est pas parce que les softs sous Windows sont intuitifs et ergonomiques en gnral qu'il est souhaitable pour autant d'utiliser un logiciel disproportionn  son besoin. Il y a une sorte de "mgalomanie" patente chez beaucoup d'utilisateurs Windows, qui au lieu de chercher  raliser leur besoin (ex : conversion d'image => Paint), vont aller systmatiquement pirater le "gros" soft du domaine et se paumer dedans, ou ne l'exploiter qu' 1% de ses possibilits.

Tandis que sous Linux, ils sont un peu "perdus", n'ont pas autant de rfrences de noms, et sont en gnral satisfaits de ce qu'ils arrivent  trouver en standard, et ne cherchent donc pas  aller au del de leurs limites / besoins. Ce qui rejoint ce que je disais prcdemment : beaucoup d'utilisateurs Windows font "n'importe quoi" (on admirera le fait que a marche malgr tout...), tandis que ceux sous Linux sont plus "prudents" et n'essaient pas de brler les tapes.




> Que crois tu? que se sont tous des idiots qui ne cherchent qu' se compliquer la vie,  passer leur temps  reconfigurer leur PC toutes les 20 min  perdre en productivit et faire en 3h ce que les Dieux de Windows comme toi font en 28 secs? Ou peux tu simplement imaginer que tout le monde n'est pas toi et qu'il est possible (oui je sais, c'est dur pour toi  imaginer) qu'il y ait des raisons valables  leur choix?


N'oublie pas aussi que, parmi la masse de "profils" de Linuxiens, tu as deux variantes particulires :Le "vrai-faux geek", qui roule des mcaniques en disant "Ma, je tourne sous Linux (insrer le nom d'une distrib hardcore)", et qui tourne soit sous Wine en quasi-permanence, soit en dual boot avec Windows (Linux n'tant lanc que lorsqu'il y a du monde  la maison).L'anti-tout, qui prends Linux plus par idologie "anti-MS" que pour n'importe quelle autre raison. Il n'est pas "pro" Linux, il est "anti" MS. C'est souvent le mme qui vote pour le candidat totalement obscur et limite anarchiste aux lections, bref le soixante-huitard attard mais qui aime bien son petit confort (la preuve, il n'est toujours pas en Ardche  lever des chvres).Le problme est surtout que ces deux variantes sont, hlas, particulirement bruyantes... Pour ctoyer notamment un contributeur Linux au quotidien, je peux te dire que c'est, et de trs loin, le moins intgriste des Linuxiens que je n'ai jamais vu. Je ctoie hlas aussi la 2me variante, qui est particulirement pnible  supporter.




> Tu parles de gain de productivit, de rapidit, d'ergonomie. Mais tu mesures a comment?


Tu as donc trs mal lu... GCC deux fois plus lent que VS sur une compilation, c'est assez "objectif" pour toi ? Des environnements mieux intgrs, ayant plus de fonctions accessibles immdiatement sans requrir d'installer N outils (cf. ce billet, pour rsumer), etc.
Je le vois par usage, tout simplement ! Rajouter une nouvelle lib  un projet ? Dix secondes sous Visual. Une bonne heure sous Linux, uniquement  cause des makefiles d'ailleurs. Configurer des accs rseau ? Pareil, plus rapide sous Windows que Linux. Et c'est comme a pour la quasi-totalit de mes activits professionnelles.




> Non, Linux N'est PAS les logiciels qui tournent dessus, tout comme Windows d'ailleurs.


Un OS n'est *RIEN* sans les softs qui tournent dessus. Tu vas faire quoi avec juste un kernel ? Le regarder tourner en Idle ?? Sois srieux !!




> As tu la possibilit de prsenter des points similaires pour Windows? qui lui sont propres et pas disponible sous Linux?


Justement, l'exact oppos : sous Linux, tu ne peux pas prsupposer la prsence de quoi que ce soit sur le systme. Sous Windows, les API (de Win32  GDI en passant par DirectX et .NET) sont standardises, les tests d'adquation se font en testant quatre ou cinq numros de version au maximum (OS, DX, .NET, IE pour les principaux). De plus, la mentalit est que les dpendances sont laisses  la charge du dveloppeur,  lui de prvoir que l'installation de son logiciel est complte, au lieu de laisser l'utilisateur se dbrouiller avec des dpendances parfois plus que bizarres !

Tu parles de "libert de choix" ? Moi, j'appelle a "foutoir non standardis". Sauf lorsque l'on fige la configuration, et l, on peut enfin bosser  peu prs correctement. Mais ce n'est pas viable pour une distribution grand public, bien entendu.

----------


## vg-matrix

Perso j'utilise les deux systmes pour faire mes manipulations, parce que chacun me sert de faon simple et optimale pour des tches spcifiques.

Et puis de toutes faons, je ne pense pas qu'un seul des OS puisse entirement satisfaire aux exigences d'un informaticien  :;):

----------


## Mac LAK

> Et puis de toutes faons, je ne pense pas qu'un seul des OS puisse entirement satisfaire aux exigences d'un informaticien


_(Troll inside)_ Apparemment, certains seraient convaincus que Linux suffit  tout...


_Ah, en HS : effectivement, c'est gnial Ubuntu. Juste un mini-souci : a refuse de finir l'installation dans une VM (crash avant la fin de l'install, impossible  rcuprer), donc j'ai eu la joie de revoir un clone de "kernel panic" lors du reboot.
Un problme que je n'ai jamais eu avec la Mandriva, cela dit en passant..._

----------


## Sunsawe

> As-tu aussi rflchi  la situation (hlas) courante, qui est l'utilisateur de Windows ayant pirat sa licence...


Essaies tu de dmontrer une histoire "J'ai pirat mon Windows, je sais pas m'en servir donc je passe sous Linux" comme une gnralit? parce que l, a frole le ridicule profond.




> N'oublie pas aussi que, parmi la masse de "profils" de Linuxiens, tu as deux variantes particulires...


Je suppose que tu as men une tude approfondi sur l'ensemble des utilisateurs Linux. On retrouve bien ici ta manire d'valuer un systme. Tu connais deux plerins qui l'utilisent et a y est, tu crois connaitre l'ensemble des utilisateurs Linux. Bien.




> Tu as donc trs mal lu... GCC deux fois plus lent que VS sur une compilation, c'est assez "objectif" pour toi ? Des environnements mieux intgrs, ayant plus de fonctions accessibles immdiatement sans requrir d'installer N outils (cf. ce billet, pour rsumer), etc....


Rapport avec l'OS???? Et quand bien mme, protocol de test?




> Je le vois par usage, tout simplement!....


Trs objectif en effet...




> Rajouter une nouvelle lib  un projet ? Dix secondes sous Visual. Une bonne heure sous Linux, uniquement  cause des makefiles d'ailleurs.


Serais tu encore une fois en train de comparer Linux  Visual Studio? Oui je sais que tu connais parfaitement le systme, mais encore une fois, Linux est un noyau de systme d'exploitation pas un IDE!!! Encore une fois, la qualit de Visual Studio, n'a rien  avoir avec celle du systme d'exploitation. Sans compter que question objectivit de l'argument on repassera.



> Configurer des accs rseau ?


ENFIN!!! Enfin un argument qui concerne le systme lui mme!!!! Enfin on va pouvoir discuter!!!!!




> Pareil, plus rapide sous Windows que Linux. Et c'est comme a pour la quasi-totalit de mes activits professionnelles.


... Ben en fait non. J'avoue ma dception face  ton argumentation vide et totalement subjective.




> Un OS n'est RIEN sans les softs qui tournent dessus. Tu vas faire quoi avec juste un kernel ? Le regarder tourner en Idle ?? Sois srieux !!


Un os n'est pas juste une boite vide ou mettre d'autres logiciels.
Il y a bien des caractristiques particulires  l'OS qui peuvent dterminer la qualit de celui-ci. Ne pas tre srieux, c'est tre incapable de dcoupler le systme d'exploitation et les logiciels qui sont adapts pour celui-ci. Ne pas tre srieux, c'est jug l'un, sur la qualit d'une partie (choisit arbitrairement) des autres. C'est aussi srieux que juger une salle de cinma, par une partie des films qu'on y passe.




> sous Linux, tu ne peux pas prsupposer la prsence de quoi que ce soit sur le systme....
> De plus, la mentalit est que les dpendances sont laisses  la charge du dveloppeur,  lui de prvoir que l'installation de son logiciel est complte, au lieu de laisser l'utilisateur se dbrouiller avec des dpendances parfois plus que bizarres !


Inutile et faux. grace aux dpots, le ncessaire est install quand il est... justement ncessaire.




> Sous Windows, les API (de Win32  GDI en passant par DirectX et .NET) sont standardises, les tests d'adquation se font en testant quatre ou cinq numros de version au maximum (OS, DX, .NET, IE pour les principaux).


Enfin quelque chose de tangible. Je ne suis pas sur que le concept .Net ait un sens en dehors de la philosophie Microsoft. C'est  dire le tout centralis, attach, pour ne pas dire emprisonn dans Windows. Ceci avec les avantages que a offre, dveloppeur assist, et les inconvnients "crashez en un et crashez le tout". Donc oui, c'est un avantage pour toi, mais n'est pas forcment quelque chose d'indispensable pour d'autres. Pour le reste, je pense que la Kernel API et OpenGL s'occupe du reste.

Tu n'as pratiquement aucun argument propre au systme. Ce que tu reproches  Linux, c'est le comportement de dveloppeur tiers, qui n'ont rien  avoir avec le systme.

Pour conclure, en liminant toute la poussire que tu soulves et tes arguments en biais, pour toi, le plus gros problme de Linux, c'est de ne pas tre Microsoft Windows + Microsoft Office + Microsoft Visual Studio + Microsoft...

Et non, je ne pense pas que Linux est parfait, j'aurai des choses  lui reprocher. Mais au moins moi j'aurai des points prcis  noncer et pas des "j'ai l'impression que a va plus vite... c'est plus mieux... " et c'est tout.

Sinon, tu utilises quoi comme VM?

----------


## Mac LAK

> Rapport avec l'OS???? Et quand bien mme, protocol de test?


20 minutes de compilation sous Visual, 40 sous GCC : t'as besoin d'un protocole de test pour comparer deux chiffres aussi divergents, toi ?
L'OS n'est rien sans ses logiciels, faut vraiment tre bouch pour ne pas le comprendre... Un OS sans logiciel, c'est que dalle, un truc inutile qui encombre un disque dur !




> Linux est un noyau de systme d'exploitation pas un IDE!!! Encore une fois, la qualit de Visual Studio, n'a rien  avoir avec celle du systme d'exploitation. Sans compter que question objectivit de l'argument on repassera.


C'est donc pour a qu'on me tanne avec Ubuntu, qui n'est donc pas "Linux" d'aprs tes dires ?
Parce qu' ce stade, entre un Linux minimal et un Windows minimal, Windows est l'immense gagnant... Linux minimal, c'est kernel + shell et c'est tout, je te rappelle. Windows minimal, au moins, tu peux bosser avec.




> Un os n'est pas juste une boite vide ou mettre d'autres logiciels.


OUARF !!!!!!!!!! Et c'est quoi d'autre, alors ? "Operating System", ou "Systme d'Exploitation", t'as vu autre chose dedans que "systme de base permettant de faire tourner des programmes", toi ??




> Inutile et faux. grace aux dpots, le ncessaire est install quand il est... justement ncessaire.


Oui, et qui te dit que tu as un accs au net  ce moment l ? Ou que l'on t'autorisera  installer ces lments ? Ou mme que tu auras la place de les installer, si l'on commence  aller dans les systmes embarqus ?
Les couches Windows dont je parle sont installes par dfaut de faon systmatique, l est la diffrence.




> Donc oui, c'est un avantage pour toi, mais n'est pas forcment quelque chose d'indispensable pour d'autres. Pour le reste, je pense que la Kernel API et OpenGL s'occupe du reste.


Il y a des moments, sur ce forum, o je me demande vraiment si je m'adresse  des "pros" (c'est  dire des gens ayant dj eu l'exprience d'un dploiement dans des conditions relles), ou juste  des tudiants qui ont beaucoup de thories et pas un sou de pratique...

Je ne dis pas a mchamment (pour une fois), mais vraiment, j'ai l'impression que tu n'as JAMAIS eu  effectuer un dploiement d'applications  titre professionnel, avec les invitables emmerdes que l'on dcouvre systmatiquement par rapport  des lments extrieurs : la place disque ridicule restante, les politiques "Bureau blanc", les machines sur rseau isol (courant en milieu industriel), etc. Quand en plus de a tu tombes sur des problmes de librairies manquantes, crois-moi, tu as des envies de tout casser.




> Et non, je ne pense pas que Linux est parfait, j'aurai des choses  lui reprocher. Mais au moins moi j'aurai des points prcis  noncer et pas des "j'ai l'impression que a va plus vite... c'est plus mieux... " et c'est tout.


Sauf que ce ne sont PAS des impressions, c'est a que tu as du mal de comprendre. Et comparer le kernel de l'un et le kernel de l'autre n'apporte qu'assez peu d'intrt en soi, sauf pour du trs bas niveau et on semble me reprocher, justement, d'utiliser Linux dans ce mode...
On peut parler des problmes de montages ou de droits, par exemple... Arf, non, a c'est le filesystem et non pas le kernel. Bon, on va parler de quoi, alors ?




> Sinon, tu utilises quoi comme VM?


VirtualBox, la dernire. Enfin pu finir par installer Ubuntu (bien long, surtout la phase de suppression des supports de langue, je ne sais pas o on a vu "huit clics" et "trs rapide  installer" l dedans...), aprs plusieurs essais. Il a fallu que je rduise  un seul processeur utilisable pour a, fabuleux...
Reste  lui faire comprendre, *sans toucher  la ligne de commande* (puisque c'est cens ne pas tre ncessaire), que les rsolutions au del de 800x600 existent.
Vu qu'il n'y a pas moyen de changer l'cran (dtect comme "inconnu") dans les proprits d'affichage, a ne va pas tre gagn...

L encore, au moins, ma "vieille" Mandriva m'a permis de passer en 1280x1024 du premier coup, et supporte sans problme d'utiliser deux curs sur les quatre de ma machine... C'est vrai, c'est fabuleux Ubuntu, je retrouve les problmes de Linux comme dans les annes 90...  ::twisted::

----------


## Sunsawe

a en est presque dsesprant. Je vais encore perdre quelques minutes pour rpondre mais franchement, je ne pense pas continuer a trop longtemps. Allons-y:



> 20 minutes de compilation sous Visual, 40 sous GCC : t'as besoin d'un protocole de test pour comparer deux chiffres aussi divergents, toi ?


Disons que quand je compare deux solutions, je m'attache  ce que les conditions de test soient identiques... m'enfin... je suppose qu' tes yeux, a n'a que peu de valeur.




> L'OS n'est rien sans ses logiciels, faut vraiment tre bouch pour ne pas le comprendre... Un OS sans logiciel, c'est que dalle, un truc inutile qui encombre un disque dur !
> OUARF !!!!!!!!!! Et c'est quoi d'autre, alors ? "Operating System", ou "Systme d'Exploitation", t'as vu autre chose dedans que "systme de base permettant de faire tourner des programmes", toi ??





> An operating system (commonly abbreviated to either OS or O/S) is an interface between hardware and user. An OS is responsible for the management and coordination of activities and the sharing of the resources of the computer. The operating system acts as a host for computing applications run on the machine.


Bizarre, moi, je lis que l'OS est responsable de la gestion du matriel, du partage des ressources et est un hote pour les logiciels tiers. C'est o la ligne  propos de la boite vide??




> C'est donc pour a qu'on me tanne avec Ubuntu, qui n'est donc pas "Linux" d'aprs tes dires ?
> Parce qu' ce stade, entre un Linux minimal et un Windows minimal, Windows est l'immense gagnant... Linux minimal, c'est kernel + shell et c'est tout, je te rappelle. Windows minimal, au moins, tu peux bosser avec.


... c'est vraiment difficile... mais je vais la refaire avec Ubuntu... Ubuntu est une distribution Linux, ce N'est PAS un IDE donc a n'a pas de sens de le comparer  Visual Studio!!




> Oui, et qui te dit que tu as un accs au net  ce moment l ?


Ridicule. Encore une fois, Linux (oui cette fois le system) n'est pas Windows. On ne va pas chercher des logiciels sur le net pour les installer. Si tu installes des logiciels sur un pc sous Linux et que tu n'es pas born aux temps ancestraux, soit tu utilises les dpots, donc tu as le net, soit tu utilises le support d'installation du systme et toutes les dpendances sont inclus.
Si ce n'est aucun de ces deux cas et que tu veux un logiciel  jour, tu as  faire  une machine qui de toute faon souffre de problmes de mise  jour! Et la situation est alors identique pour les deux systmes! il te faudra chercher  la main les mise  jours des dpendances pour le logiciel que tu veux installer. Tout comme il faut avoir un DirectX  jour pour certaines applications!!




> Ou que l'on t'autorisera  installer ces lments ?


Encore plus ridicule, si tu n'as pas le droit d'installer les dpendances, tu n'as pas le droit d'installer  la base!




> Ou mme que tu auras la place de les installer, si l'on commence  aller dans les systmes embarqus ?
> Les couches Windows dont je parle sont installes par dfaut de faon systmatique, l est la diffrence.


Windows n'est pas magique! Tout comme sous Linux, s'il n'y a pas la place, il n'y a pas la place!!! D'ailleurs, le comique c'est de ne pas avoir la place pour installer ce qu'on veut sous Windows, parce que ce systme vient avec plein de choses... qu'on ne veut pas!! Si tu parles embarqu, tu parles de quelque chose de prcis et l, justement, la place est un soucis donc il est important de pouvoir choisir ce qu'on embarque. Si ta logique dans ce domaine c'est "Je prends Windows parce qu'il y a tout!" et bien... ok... bien.




> Il y a des moments, sur ce forum, o je me demande vraiment si je m'adresse  des "pros" (c'est  dire des gens ayant dj eu l'exprience d'un dploiement dans des conditions relles), ou juste  des tudiants qui ont beaucoup de thories et pas un sou de pratique...
> Je ne dis pas a mchamment...


Il y a des moments o je me demande... si tu passes toujours les portes avec une tte de ce calibre. Je ne dis pas a mchament, mais quand on se considre comme la seule personne exprimente possible, c'est impressionnant. Je suis dsol, mais surtout sur ce forum, tu trouveras des gens expriments, mais qui n'ont pas fait face aux mme problmes que toi. Je ne pense pas que a te donne une quelconque supriorit sur eux. Peut tre qu'eux ont simplement eu la chance de bosser dans une boite avec autre chose qu'un admin rseau en mousse et qu'ils ont pu se focaliser sur la logique du dploiment de leurs applications plutot que sur les problmes de compatibilit. 




> Sauf que ce ne sont PAS des impressions,c'est a que tu as du mal de comprendre.


Peut tre, mais de ton cot, tu as du mal  comprendre que ta parole n'est pas divine! Donc dans la mesure o tu refuses d'avancer des faits vrifiables, ils ne sont donc pas fiables et restent des impressions. Quand en plus on considre la teneur de tes propos et ton peu d'intrt pour les comparaisons cohrentes....




> Et comparer le kernel de l'un et le kernel de l'autre n'apporte qu'assez peu d'intrt en soi, sauf pour du trs bas niveau et on semble me reprocher, justement, d'utiliser Linux dans ce mode...
> On peut parler des problmes de montages ou de droits, par exemple... Arf, non, a c'est le filesystem et non pas le kernel. Bon, on va parler de quoi, alors ?


C'est moi ou tu te ridiculises toi mme?? Tu avoues publiquement utiliser Linux en mode minimal alors que plus haut, tu le compares  Visual Studio...?? Enfin bon, je ne vais pas faire comme toi, je vais considrer que mme si tu ne l'as pas dit, tu l'as surement utilis aussi dans un autre mode.
Sinon, si on se base sur la dfinition wikipdia, le montage et les droits de partage relvent de la gestion des ressources donc du systme d'exploitation. M'enfin, je suppose que comme wikipdia n'a pas ton exprience, c'est toujours infrieur  la dfinition d'OS que tu auras dfinit...




> VirtualBox, la dernire...


Et je suppose que selon ta logique de tests, c'est forcment la faute de Ubuntu s'il y a des problmes d'installation dans une machine virtuelle... et vu que tu as ce problme, c'est absolu, ubuntu, c'est mauvais!
Ben j'ai du avoir de la chance, de mon cot, c'est all sans soucis avec toutes les optimisations. Je t'aurai pass ma machine virtuelle, mais il va falloir que tu configures VirtualBox pour l'importer et tu vas encore accuser Linux de te donner du travail...

----------


## millie

A noter que VirtualBox ne fonctionne pas trs bien avec Ubuntu...
Et c'est un problme li  virtualbox et non Ubuntu.

----------


## The-Most-Wanted

> Tant qu'on ne pourra pas utiliser correctement les jeux commerciaux sous Linux, je garderai un Windows sous la main .
> Le jour o DirectX tournera et que les jeux n'auront plus besoin d'une surcouche pour tre lanc, j'abandonnerai totalement Windows.


 ::ccool::

----------


## Mac LAK

> Disons que quand je compare deux solutions, je m'attache  ce que les conditions de test soient identiques... m'enfin... je suppose qu' tes yeux, a n'a que peu de valeur.


Je compile les mmes sources (ben oui, le programme est portable entre les deux OS), j'ajoute les mmes librairies dans le mme programme... Plus "identique", je ne vois pas.
Et j'avantage mme Linux en plus : il tourne sur une machine plus puissante que mon Windows, et malgr a, la compilation sous GCC est bien plus lente que celle sous VS...




> Bizarre, moi, je lis que l'OS est responsable de la gestion du matriel, du partage des ressources et est un hote pour les logiciels tiers. C'est o la ligne  propos de la boite vide??


Je cite : *"The operating system acts as a host for computing applications run on the machine."*. Quant  l'interface HAL,  moins de jouer  trs bas niveau, a m'tonnerait que tu aie jamais rellement tap dedans...
Tu veux un OS "de base" ? Prends DOS : c'est ce qu'il est. Et DOS sans ses applis (c'est  dire tout programme externe  COMMAND.COM), tu me diras ce que tu arrives  en faire, OK ?




> ... c'est vraiment difficile... mais je vais la refaire avec Ubuntu... Ubuntu est une distribution Linux, ce N'est PAS un IDE donc a n'a pas de sens de le comparer  Visual Studio!!


Ubuntu n'est pas non plus Linux, d'aprs tes dires.




> Et la situation est alors identique pour les deux systmes! il te faudra chercher  la main les mise  jours des dpendances pour le logiciel que tu veux installer. Tout comme il faut avoir un DirectX  jour pour certaines applications!!


Sauf que la rgle sous Windows, c'est le "setup.exe"... Qui en gnral contient ses propres dpendances. Par nature, un setup Windows contient TOUT ce qui est ncessaire, ce qui rduit plus que fortement ce genre de contraintes.




> Encore plus ridicule, si tu n'as pas le droit d'installer les dpendances, tu n'as pas le droit d'installer  la base!


Tu n'y connais pas grand-chose, on dirait, hein ? Allez, un indice : les librairies s'installent (via les RPM) dans des rpertoires donns, par exemple "/usr/lib". Que tu aie le droit de dployer dans ton propre rpertoire, c'est une chose. Que tu aie le droit de toucher aux rpertoires systme, c'en est une autre.
Ben oui, hein, on ne dploie pas forcment que sur des machines mono-utilisateur : j'ai eu la farce sur des machines Solaris notamment, sur lesquelles on ne devait pas dborder d'un bit en dehors de notre rpertoire ddi... Obligs de tout refaire en liens statiques  cause de a.




> Si tu parles embarqu, tu parles de quelque chose de prcis et l, justement, la place est un soucis donc il est important de pouvoir choisir ce qu'on embarque. Si ta logique dans ce domaine c'est "Je prends Windows parce qu'il y a tout!" et bien... ok... bien.


Embarquer peut prendre pas mal de sens diffrents : cela peut aller du micro-contrleur qui tourne sans mme un kernel, jusqu'au PC industriel en rack 19" sous Windows. La place peut tre compte, effectivement, mais une fois les couches de base Windows installes, le surcot de place est en gnral ngligeable alors qu'il peut tre imposant sous Linux via les dpendances.




> Il y a des moments o je me demande... <snip>


La question est plutt : as-tu, toi,  titre personnel, dj t confront  des contraintes de dploiement autres que l'installation sur un poste de dev avec accs  tout et les droits d'admin local ? Parce que franchement, on ne dirait pas...




> Donc dans la mesure o tu refuses d'avancer des faits vrifiables, ils ne sont donc pas fiables et restent des impressions. Quand en plus on considre la teneur de tes propos et ton peu d'intrt pour les comparaisons cohrentes....


Cf. 1re rponse.




> C'est moi ou tu te ridiculises toi mme?? Tu avoues publiquement utiliser Linux en mode minimal alors que plus haut, tu le compares  Visual Studio...??


Non, a, c'est toi qui a voulu le lire ainsi. Ce que JE dis, c'est qu'un OS sans ses outils n'est que de la bouse binaire inutile. Et que les outils Windows sont suprieurs  ceux de Linux.




> Sinon, si on se base sur la dfinition wikipdia, le montage et les droits de partage relvent de la gestion des ressources donc du systme d'exploitation. M'enfin, je suppose que comme wikipdia n'a pas ton exprience, c'est toujours infrieur  la dfinition d'OS que tu auras dfinit...


Le FS n'est pas partie intgrante de l'OS, vu qu'il est librement modifiable. C'est plus au niveau d'un driver, c'est AU DESSUS du kernel.




> Et je suppose que selon ta logique de tests, c'est forcment la faute de Ubuntu s'il y a des problmes d'installation dans une machine virtuelle... et vu que tu as ce problme, c'est absolu, ubuntu, c'est mauvais!


Faudra m'expliquer par quel "miracle", alors, la Mandriva s'en sort mieux avec un WM pourtant plus lourd (KDE)...
Et j'attends toujours la manip pour imposer mon cran  Ubuntu sans toucher  un terminal,  propos.  ::mouarf::

----------


## _ash_

> Et j'attends toujours la manip pour imposer mon cran  Ubuntu sans toucher  un terminal,  propos


Chez moi il suffit de :
Systme > Prfrences > Affichage ; o un menu droulant me permet de choisir ma rsolution (j'imagine que son emplacement peut dpendre du pilote de ta carte graphique).
L je tourne en 1440x900 sans avoir eu  utiliser un terminal ou  diter un fichier de configuration.
(Ceci dit, j'avoue que faire du dual screen est un peu moins trivial -tandis que Windows gre a trs bien depuis longtemps-, mais il y a eu des amliorations  ce niveau sur cette dernire version (9.04) et on peut supposer que a va aller en s'amliorant encore sur les suivantes)

Indpendamment, si certains veulent un dbat un minimum constructif, il  faudrait peut-tre fixer le(s) contexte(s)  un moment, car l les arguments et les contre arguments ne cessent de porter sur des contextes diffrents. Typiquement a donne :
-Madame Michu ne s'en sortira jamais avec Linux
-Si : ma grand mre le fait avec tel distrib
-oui, mais telle distrib ne conviendra pas  un dveloppeur  cause des dpendances imbittables des librairies
-mais les librairies sont gres trivialement grce au gestionnaire de paquet
-oui, mais si on veut faire de l'embarqu, le gestionnaire de paquet vaut pas 3 sous

Bref, l'valuation d'un OS est compltement multi-critre ; donc une discussion du style "Linux a tel avantage sur Windows" "oui mais windows a tel autre point fort" ne peut qu'tre strile...
Typiquement, si tu "n'as le droit de dployer [que] dans ton propre rpertoire", alors peut-tre qu'un OS type Ubuntu qui gre lui mme son arborescence de paquets ne te conviendra pas. Ceci dit, a ne change rien au fait que lorsque j'ai eu  lire des fichiers postScript en cole je me suis tap la tte sur les murs avec Windows, tandis qu'avec Ubuntu, je les lit nativement, et donc dans ce contexte, et compte tenu des besoins que j'avais alors, Windows correspondait beaucoup moins  mes besoins ; et les problmatiques de gestion des droits n'avaient rien  y changer.

Par ailleurs, je finirai en m'tonnant sur un point : il est questions  plusieurs reprises que "Linux est mauvais car c'est  l'utilisateur de s'adapter  l'OS". En laissant de ct les revendications des Ubunteros, je ne vois pas comment il est compatible d'une part d'avancer cet argument pour indiquer que Windows est meilleur sur ce point, et d'autre part de dire que pour avoir un Windows qui turbine ds le dmarrage il faut un peu plus que des comptences "classiques" pour dsactiver les applis inutiles et ne pas installer diverses applis "parasites"
De mme, parler de l'utilisateur qui "dbute dans ce monde en se retrouvant dbutant et largu face  des softs d'envergure professionnelle" signifie que les professionnels qui devront utiliser ces softs devront au moins un minimum faire un travail pour savoir les maitriser.


Bref, pour conclure :
- Grer sa rsolution via une interface graphique sous Ubuntu ne semble pas tre un problme (sauf ventuellement si carte graphique exotique, peut-tre...)
- On ne peut nier qu'il y a des contextes o certaines distrib de Linux valent un Windows, voire, correspondent davantage aux besoins de l'utilisateur
- Indpendamment de l'OS (ou de l'appli), il ne semble pas scandaleux de demander  l'utilisateur quelques efforts pour s'adapter  ses outils (et pour les cas o si, cf point prcdent)

----------


## Mac LAK

> Chez moi il suffit de :
> Systme > Prfrences > Affichage ; o un menu droulant me permet de choisir ma rsolution (j'imagine que son emplacement peut dpendre du pilote de ta carte graphique).
> L je tourne en 1440x900 sans avoir eu  utiliser un terminal ou  diter un fichier de configuration.


Il ne me propose pas plus de 800x600, et marque "cran inconnu" en rouge. Je cherche comment lui faire comprendre que j'ai un 1280x1024... Chose que Windows accepte en deux clics.

----------


## millie

> Il ne me propose pas plus de 800x600, et marque "cran inconnu" en rouge. Je cherche comment lui faire comprendre que j'ai un 1280x1024... Chose que Windows accepte en deux clics.


Si t'es sous VirtualBox, c'est normal... Il faut installer un "pack" spcial (virtualCD je sais plus quoi) qui est fourni avec virtuabox pour amliorer l'intgration des fonctionnalits graphiques. (d'ailleurs, mme problme sur tous les OS, aussi bien Windows que Solaris)

----------


## zebulon94

Je ne connais pas virtual box je suis un bon bieu VMware. Mais je sais que les logiciel de virtualisation ont mauvaise rputation en ce qui concerne la gestion graphique d'un OS ( et peu importe l'OS ). Sous VMware les VMware Tools rgle se probllme d'affichage a toi de voir l'quivalent sous Virtual Box

D.

----------


## Sunsawe

Franchement on s'amuse bien avec toi, allez, encore une blague:




> Je compile les mmes sources (ben oui, le programme est portable entre les deux OS), j'ajoute les mmes librairies dans le mme programme... Plus "identique", je ne vois pas... <snip>


Et bien vois tu, moi, je m'intresse  la charge  vide du pc sur lequel j'effectue le test. Parce qu'trangement, certaines personnes pensent que le nombre de processus qui tournent, l'occupation de la mmoire ou encore les accs au matriel influencent les rsultats. Je m'attache mme  utiliser la mme machine dans le mesure o un composant avantageux dans certains cas peut ne pas l'tre dans d'autres (oui, il parait qu'il y a aussi des pilotes quelque part..) M'enfin je n'ai pas ton exprience donc... je m'incline (de rire) devant ton protocole de test.




> Je cite : *"The operating system acts as a host for computing applications run on the machine."*.


Ah oui. Mais en fait, je m'excuse, les gens comme moi, sans exprience donc, retiennent l'ensemble d'un article quand ils le lisent, pas une phrase sur trois. Du coup, pas tonnant qu'on ait pas les mmes dfinitions.




> Quant  l'interface HAL,  moins de jouer  trs bas niveau, a m'tonnerait que tu aie jamais rellement tap dedans...
> Tu veux un OS "de base" ? Prends DOS : c'est ce qu'il est. Et DOS sans ses applis (c'est  dire tout programme externe  COMMAND.COM), tu me diras ce que tu arrives  en faire, OK ?


Tu veux bien m'expliquer le rapport entre la dfinition d'un OS et mon exprience? non parce que l, on croirait presque que tu n'avais tellement rien  dire, que tu as sortit un truc sans rapport, pour dvier la discussion... comme d'habitude certains diront...





> Ubuntu n'est pas non plus Linux, d'aprs tes dires.


Encore une fois, tu m'expliques le rapport avec le fait que je ne trouve aucun sens  TA comparaison de Linux ou une distribution Linux  Visual Studio?? Nous ferais tu une autre tentative de hors sujet?




> Sauf que la rgle sous Windows, c'est le "setup.exe"... Qui en gnral contient ses propres dpendances. Par nature, un setup Windows contient TOUT ce qui est ncessaire, ce qui rduit plus que fortement ce genre de contraintes.


En voil un message rafraichissant. Peut tre le seul de tout notre change depuis le dbut. Sur ce point, je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi! Je soutiens toujours que l'installation d'un logiciel  jour sur une machine dconnecte, donne lieu dans tous les cas  une recherche de mise  jour des dpendances. Mais il est parfaitement vrai que sous Windows cel pourrait se rsumer  installer les SP, DirectX et .Net, le setup de l'appli s'occupe en gnral du reste. Avec un systme Linux, cel peut s'avrer plus laborieux. C'est aussi pourquoi, on vite d'avoir des machines compltement dconnectes et que pour celles qui sont vraiment sensibles, on a mont des dpots en interne.




> Tu n'y connais pas grand-chose, on dirait, hein ? Allez, un indice : les librairies s'installent (via les RPM) dans des rpertoires donns, par exemple "/usr/lib". Que tu aie le droit de dployer dans ton propre rpertoire.. <snip>


Je regrette dj le message prcdent qui avait beaucoup plus d'intrt. Mais en effet, non. Non, je n'ai aucune exprience de ces situations. J'avoue que pour l'instant,  chaque fois que j'ai eu  dployer une application avec des dpendances (.Net pour Windows et autres pour Linux) j'ai procd autrement. En gnral, je fais une liste  l'admin rseau afin qu'il vrifie les possibles conflits sur son parc (oui, c'est possessif ces petites btes l  ::mouarf::  ), aprs validation, tous les droits ncessaires me sont octroys afin que je dploie l'application, avec assistance de l'admin pour les machines particulires ou sensibles. Disons que notre politique n'est pas de dployer sur espace utilisateur. M'enfin nous n'avons pas ton exprience... 
Et la par contre, en toute sincrit, je suis curieux de connaitre un cas pratique o tu as eu  dployer en espace utilisateur. Aprs tout, a peut toujours etre utile  savoir. Mais a ne concerne pas ce sujet alors peut etre un gentil MP de ta part  ::mrgreen:: 




> La place peut tre compte, effectivement, mais une fois les couches de base Windows installes, le surcot de place est en gnral ngligeable alors qu'il peut tre imposant sous Linux via les dpendances.


(Un autre point intressant, je suis gat aujourd'hui). Oui mais est ce que le surcout n'est pas compens par la faible taille du systme de base Linux justement? Pour avoir tester les deux, tu dois bien avoir des comparaisons chiffres  nous fournir non? (taille de base de tel windows, taille de base de Linux, taille des complments dans les deux cas... en contexte embarqu... ect)




> La question est plutt : as-tu, toi,  titre personnel, dj t confront  des contraintes de dploiement autres que l'installation sur un poste de dev avec accs  tout et les droits d'admin local ? Parce que franchement, on ne dirait pas...


Malheureusement, j'ai dj rpondu en partie  cette question. Mais la vrai rponse serait... mais qu'est ce que a  avoir avec le sujet? Encore une fois tu esquives le point dvelopp. Celui ci concernait le fait que tu n'accordes de crdit qu' ta propre parole et ta propre exprience bien que malheureusement pour toi, le monde ne se rsume pas  toi. Donc il se peut, qu'en ce bas monde, il y ait des gens qui bien que n'ayant pas fait les mmes choses que toi, ont tout de mme de l'exprience. Personnellement, je ne suis pas ici pour jouer  qui  la plus grosse donc je ne ferai pas talage de mes expriences/comptences  moins qu'elles ne servent  quelqu'un ou qu'on puisse m'aider  ne plus faire face  ces problmes (principe du forum non?). Je trouve sein de toujours vouloir essayer de nouvelles choses mme si celles ci cassent un peu mes habitudes.





> Le FS n'est pas partie intgrante de l'OS, vu qu'il est librement modifiable. C'est plus au niveau d'un driver, c'est AU DESSUS du kernel.


Chippotons, Chippotons. Je te reproche de rsumer l'OS aux logiciels qui tournent dessus et toi, tu me fais la leon parce que je considre le pilote du FS d'assez bas niveau et essentiel pour en parler comme inclus dans l'OS. Je vais donc continuer la blague et te retourner une de tes brillantes remarques: 
tu as dj essay de faire tourner un OS sans aucun pilote de FS? Enfin je suppose que oui, vu ton exprience universelle dans le domaine de l'informatique.




> Faudra m'expliquer par quel "miracle", alors, la Mandriva s'en sort mieux avec un WM pourtant plus lourd (KDE)...
> Et j'attends toujours la manip pour imposer mon cran  Ubuntu sans toucher  un terminal,  propos.


Que dire...Tu sais, il y a pas mal de systmes et autres logiciels qui ont du mal  tourner sous machine virtuelle, je ne suis pas sur que tu puisses tous les accuser d'avoir un soucis... M'enfin pour ce que j'en dis...

----------


## alexrtz

> Non, a veut dire que tu n'as pas franchement explor tous les aspects de ton OS


Mince alors, j'ai commis un grave pch...je vais aller me faire flageller en place publique  ::sm:: 




> et/ou que tu n'as pas de curiosit...


Et/ou que le temps n'est pas une ressource extensible  l'infini.





> Une distribution, c'est dj suffisant je trouve...


Il faudrait savoir ce que tu dis : d'abord que ces bibliothques sont absentes *des* distros Linux officielles (j'aimerais d'ailleurs bien savoir ce que a veut dire "officiel" pour une distro) et ensuite que tu ne t'intresses qu'au cas de ta Mandriva.
Tu n'as pas (lgrement) l'impression de raconter n'importe quoi en fonction de ce qui t'arrange ?





> La Mandriva n'est pas non plus une obscure distrib connue seulement en Ouzbekistan du sud-ouest, hein...


Et ?
Quel rapport entre le fait que ce soit une distro "connue" et celui qu'elle n'inclut pas tes prcieuses bibliothques ?





> Qu'une lib soit absente d'une distrib comme les RHEL, plutt "rare" en dehors des entreprises, admettons, on peut accuser la distribution, mais en l'occurrence Ice et Poco existaient depuis longtemps par rapport  la date de ma distribution au boulot...


Donc si c'est une RHEL tu peux accuser la distribution mais si c'est celle que tu utilises au boulot alors a veut dire que c'est gnralisable  toutes les distributions et que le problme ne vient pas seulement de celle-l ?





> Et a t'as empch de bosser ?


Premirement, on va refaire un petit cours de lecture :



> Aussi comiques que les changements de comportements induits par les SP de Windows...


J'ai crit comique, pas dsastreux, ni catastrophique, ou je ne sais quel autre adjectif qui signifierait que cette modification a eu des consquences profondes sur mon travail ou ma vie.
Ensuite, pour rpondre  ta question, non, a ne m'a pas empch de bosser : au contraire, a m'a donn du boulot en plus.





> Ou t'as juste vu une note sur le KB et tu as test "l'erreur" ?


Non, parce que, bizarrement, j'ai des choses plus intressantes/rigolotes (biffer la mention inutile)  faire dans ma vie que d'aller sur le KB, et de tester des erreurs...  ::roll:: 





> je trouve assez triste que quelqu'un qui semble aimer toucher  tout (rurouni alex) n'aie jamais vu cet aspect de son OS, alors que c'est justement un des points forts de Linux.


Ben ouais, j'aime toucher  tout, sauf que dans "tout", y a pas que l'info.
Si on compte entre 15 et 30 heures (parfois plus) de sport par semaine, les loisirs, la culture, me tenir  jour sur les technos qui son potentiellement intressantes, m'amliorer dans celles que je connais dj, ... ben j'ai franchement pas le temps d'explorer chaque recoin de mon OS, dsol.
Mais bon, si ton argumentation c'est de dire "moi je bosse dessus alors n'importe qui qui s'intresse  l'informatique doit s'intresser  a en particulier", c'est compltement foireux (en mme temps, je pense que a n'tonne plus personne ici).




> Dire que l'on apprcie un OS sans tester des fonctions qu'il est le seul  supporter (en dehors des OS RT "pros" bien sr, mais trs chers), surtout de la part d'un dveloppeur, c'est assez ... moyen, je trouve.


Ouais, c'est sr, c'est dramatique de ne pas tester quelque chose dont on a pas eu besoin, qui ne nous servira peut-tre jamais alors qu'on passe tout plein de temps  tester tout plein de trucs qui nous sont/seront trs utiles...





> Donner les raisons (autres qu'idologiques) en faveur de l'un ou de l'autre, c'est toujours dans le sujet initial...


Sauf que tu n'arrtes pas de nous bassiner avec ta Mandriva en voulant en faire un exemple universel, alors que dans le sujet initial a dit 



> Cette anne, les distributeurs de Fedora et Ubuntu - Red Hat et Canonical -  viennent grossir les rangs


Mais bon, puisque tu sembles avoir de gros problmes de lecture, je vais arrter ici en ce qui me concerne et discuter avec des gens qui ont un minimum de comprhension de la langue franaise (et qui, accessoirement, ne font pas preuve d'une mauvaise foi hallucinante).

----------


## yoyo88

> Citation:
> Envoy par Mac LAK  
> L'OS n'est rien sans ses logiciels, faut vraiment tre bouch pour ne pas le comprendre... Un OS sans logiciel, c'est que dalle, un truc inutile qui encombre un disque dur !
> OUARF !!!!!!!!!! Et c'est quoi d'autre, alors ? "Operating System", ou "Systme d'Exploitation", t'as vu autre chose dedans que "systme de base permettant de faire tourner des programmes", toi ??
> Citation:
> Envoy par Wikipedia
> An operating system (commonly abbreviated to either OS or O/S) is an interface between hardware and user. An OS is responsible for the management and coordination of activities and the sharing of the resources of the computer. The operating system acts as a host for computing applications run on the machine.
> Bizarre, moi, je lis que l'OS est responsable de la gestion du matriel, du partage des ressources et est un hote pour les logiciels tiers. C'est o la ligne  propos de la boite vide??


Un OS a beau contrler les entres sorties si ta pas de logiciel qui se sert de ses informations je voit pas bien l'intrt d'un OS
j'ai travailler par le pass sur une carte  microcontroleur l'os qui tournais me permettait de grer divers capteur.
Super mais j'ai beau brancher tous mes capteur si je n'cris pas le programme qui va avec sa sert a rien.

il faut donc comparer se qui est comparable. on va pas s'amuser a compar un linux embarqu avec un linux/windows pc s'a n'a aucun sens car sa n'a pas la mme utilits.

alors comparons ubuntu (ou autre dist)  un windows (xp ou seven) qu'es qui fait la diffrence?

_ son prix? si s'a serrai le cas microsoft serrai mort et enterr depuis longtemps.

_ son confort d'utilisation? certainement, rien que l'instalation d'un logiciel le prouve. on clique sur setup puis suivant suivant suivant... j'en ai rien a faire que le logiciel me mette tel et tel librairie je veut juste que sa marche.

_ les logiciels ? clairement, sous windows on a un choix norme de logiciel, sous linux sa reste un vritable problme. car oui il y a des alternative parfois tres bon mais : ils sont disponible souvant sur windows et/ou sont moins bon que leurs concurrent disponible sur le produit de microsoft. voir ne sont pas disponible du tout.

donc non linux n'est pas une menace (du moins sur les pc de bureau) car aux niveau logiciel et confort d'utilisation windows et encore loin devant.


(par contre niveau serveur sa fait longtemps que linux et prsent et que windows le voit comme une menace je suppose)

----------


## legalf

Mac LAK franchement tu y croies encore  ce que tu dis ou tu le fais exprs maintenant. Ne t'inquite pas, on le sait que tu l'aimes TON Windows, mais l a deviendrait presque malsain

Bon plus srieusement, je voie que tu nas jamais eu de problme avec ton Windows, cest srement pour cela que tu jures QUE par ce systme dexploitation, et cest aussi srement pour cela que tu essayes de trouver les mille et un problmes des autres OS. Je trouve cela un peu navrant.
Jai compris une chose, cest que ton ouverture desprit se limite  Windows point barre

Le gros problme avec toi, cest quand tu vois quon a raison, et bien pour pas ladmettre, tu changeras le sens de nos phrases pour que a soit en ta faveur.
Je timagine trop tnerver derrire ton ordinateur avec ton petit Windows.

Jai vu que pour toi il fallait exploiter un OS de A  Z, tu croies vraiment que cela est vraiment possible ???
Si tu rponds oui, bon, la je ne cherche mme pas  continuer. Car cela voudra dire que tu es un gros blaireau
Si tu rponds non, peux-tu mexpliquer alors pourquoi pour toi Windows a zro dfaut, et pourquoi Linux est le boulet de linformatique. En passant, peux-tu mexpliquer pourquoi il y  autant de monde qui utilise un truc aussi nul ??? 

Donc, le jour ou tu arrteras de vouloir avoir toujours raison et que tu croteras un peu les autres. Peut tre que tu auras un peu volu et la tu dcouvriras peut tre de merveilleuse chose.

Jai pu remarquer quand mme une chose ces dernires annes. Avant ctait les gars qui tait sur linux qui tait compltement renferm et jurait que sur linux (pourtant ce n'tait pas le top)
Maintenant cest les linuxien qui sont un peu ouvert et les windowsien qui sont compltement referm. Cela voudrait-il dire que les performances se sont invers aussi  :;):

----------


## ogaby

> Un OS a beau contrler les entres sorties si ta pas de logiciel qui se sert de ses informations je voit pas bien l'intrt d'un OS
> j'ai travailler par le pass sur une carte  microcontroleur l'os qui tournais me permettait de grer divers capteur.
> Super mais j'ai beau brancher tous mes capteur si je n'cris pas le programme qui va avec sa sert a rien.
> 
> il faut donc comparer se qui est comparable. on va pas s'amuser a compar un linux embarqu avec un linux/windows pc s'a n'a aucun sens car sa n'a pas la mme utilits.
> 
> alors comparons ubuntu (ou autre dist)  un windows (xp ou seven) qu'es qui fait la diffrence?
> 
> _ son prix? si s'a serrai le cas microsoft serrai mort et enterr depuis longtemps.
> ...


Que Linux ne reprsente pas une menace, je suis du mme avis. Par contre, je ne vois pas en quoi il manque des logiciels sous Linux ou mme que ce soit plus difficile  installer. 

La trs grande majorit des gens surfent sur le net et utilisent de temps en temps office. Et ces logiciels sont installs par dfaut dans toutes les distrib'. ensuite pour installer un nouveau logiciel, tu ouvres l'installateur (ex. synaptics) et tu fais une recherche par mot cl. Ensuite c'est un clic pour installer.

Pour ce qui est du prix, l'actu rcente montre que a joue pas mal notamment sur les netbooks. D'ailleurs, beaucoup de fabricants ont prvu de mettre Seven starter sur les netbooks car il n'est qu' 15$. Seulement Microsoft veut qu'ils installent la familiale et bride la starter. Le prix a une importance et Microsoft le sait.

Plus d'info l: http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/52...conditions.htm

----------


## _skip

Peut tre qu'il en a marre d'couter des gens scier wndows  longueur de temps.  ::aie:: 
En tout cas ce que j'ai remarqu personnellement sur ce thread c'est que beaucoup d'utilisateurs linuxiens sont en ralit assez ouverts...  ::ccool::

----------


## yoyo88

je prend la dfense de Mac LAK parce que certains abuse et detourne certains propos. (ou alors j'ai pas lu les meme post  ::zoubi:: )




> Bon plus srieusement, je voie que tu nas jamais eu de problme avec ton Windows, cest srement pour cela que tu jures QUE par ce systme dexploitation, et cest aussi srement pour cela que tu essayes de trouver les mille et un problmes des autres OS. Je trouve cela un peu navrant.
> Jai compris une chose, cest que ton ouverture desprit se limite  Windows point barre


Il a t clairement dit que linux sur l'embarqu et serveur tait bon, mme trs bon.






> Jai pu remarquer quand mme une chose ces dernires annes. Avant ctait les gars qui tait sur linux qui tait compltement renferm et jurait que sur linux (pourtant ce n'tait pas le top)
> Maintenant cest les linuxien qui sont un peu ouvert et les windowsien qui sont compltement referm.


Mouai... suffit d'allez sur le forum d'un distribe dans la section prsentation pour voir les 3/4 des gens mettre des phrase du genre "j'ai pris *nom de la distribe* parce que j'en avais mare des virus et des plantage de windaube"
problme qu'il n'aurai pas eux en ayant une utilisations plus correcte. (vit mule et certains site...)
donc du coup les utilisateurs linux gentille et ouvert... bof j'y croit pas trop. je dit pas que sa existe pas mais y'a plus de kiki qui on linux pour dire "C Tro For Linux! pa de virus! pas de plantage (truc qui me fait bien rire au passage) !" que de gens passionn capable d'tre ouvert d'esprits.

[edit] du moins sur les forum![/edit]




> Cela voudrait-il dire que les performances se sont invers aussi ?


je pense pas, les force et les dfaut de linux n'ont pas vraiment changer depuis 5/6 ans.

----------


## vitoubien

@Mac LAK,

J'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi tu parles de "propagation virale" de la GPL, aprs tout rien ne t'oblige  les utiliser ces bibliothques. Sinon qu'elles sont excellentes, et que c'est a qui te fous en rogne de devoir t'en priver ?  ::mrgreen:: 
Mac LAK, je me sens trs humble devant ton mtre 95 et ton quintal (entre autres) mais la GPL, c'est pas comme la grippe quand mme !

----------


## _skip

Niveau propagation a s'apparente plus  un cancer.  ::aie:: 
C'est forcment frustrant de trouver des librairies de qualit et de devoir renoncer  les utiliser parce que l'auteur refuse qu'une application commerciale utilise son code.

----------


## legalf

> @Mac LAK,
> 
> J'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi tu parles de "propagation virale" de la GPL, aprs tout rien ne t'oblige  les utiliser ces bibliothques. Sinon qu'elles sont excellentes, et que c'est a qui te fous en rogne de devoir t'en priver ? 
> Mac LAK, je me sens trs humble devant ton mtre 95 et ton quintal (entre autres) mais la GPL, c'est pas comme la grippe quand mme !


En fait, ce quil veut dire, cest que si nous utilisons le GPL, notre programme devient GPL. Nous ne somme pas obligs, mais cest le fait que a devient GPL si nous lutilisons.
Et je comprend pourquoi il faut que a soit viral, comme dirait Mac LAK, et je comprend pourquoi Mac LAK naime pas a. Des socits ne veulent pas que leur programme soit GPL, donc Mac LAK ne peut pas les utiliser.

Bon en mme temps, cest son job, il est pay pour a. Ce ne serait pas marrant si ctait si facile

----------


## vitoubien

Sans le logiciel libre, c'est simple, je n'aurais jamais rellement eu les moyens de dcouvrir l'informatique. Bien qu'ayant commenc  tapoter sur un Amstrad  14 ans, il m'a fallu attendre d'avoir 25 ans pour m'y remettre avec les premires RedHat et autres Slackware distribues sur des pauv' CD au dos de Linux Mag.
Alors merci les barbus et vade retro billou. J'ai perdu un temps fou  cause de toi que je ne rattraperai jamais.

----------


## legalf

Bon, vu que je viens de me faire avoir une nime fois par notre ami word. J'ai envie de savoir franchement si vous trouvez cela normal, que chez moi qui utilise open office j'arrive a le faire marcher et  ne pas le faire bug, tandis que au boulot ou j'ai un ordinateur neuf bien installer, le word quelque fois pte un plomb et ferme sans mme sauvegarder. Pire, en ne laissant aucune choix de l'utilisateur avec de fermer.

On regarde plus les comparaisons de logiciel. Je suis d'accord que word est plus jolie et surement plus ergonomique pour l'utilisateur. Mais il est lent et bug bien trop souvent quand on commence a dpasser les 40 pages avec quelque image.

Pour moi il y a pas photo, je prfre utiliser quelque chose de stable et rapide, que quelque chose de beau...

donc la diffrence est
Word : Beau, facile a utiliser, Lent et instable...
Open office : Moche, plus difficile a utiliser, rapide, stable.

C'est mon petit ptage de sur MS.

----------


## Invit

Pour en revenir au bogues lors des mises  jour :

Je reois un coup de fil d'une amie qui me dit qu'elle a fait la mise  jour de son XP et elle ne peut plus dmarrer. La mise  jour a corrompu le MBR. Merci supe GRUB Disk qui va me permettre de refaire a.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Si t'es sous VirtualBox, c'est normal... Il faut installer un "pack" spcial (virtualCD je sais plus quoi) qui est fourni avec virtuabox pour amliorer l'intgration des fonctionnalits graphiques. (d'ailleurs, mme problme sur tous les OS, aussi bien Windows que Solaris)


Yep, fait. J'ai pu (royalement) monter  1152x864, et mon cran est toujours "Inconnu"... Mais bon, passons, perso je vais rester sur ma Mandriva quand j'aurais besoin de passer sous Linux.




> Et bien vois tu, moi, je m'intresse  la charge  vide du pc sur lequel j'effectue le test.


1% d'occupation CPU avant lancement de la compilation sur les deux machines. La machine Linux possdait un meilleur sous-systme disque et CPU. Vas-y, continue, si t'en as d'autres...




> Tu veux bien m'expliquer le rapport entre la dfinition d'un OS et mon exprience? non parce que l, on croirait presque que tu n'avais tellement rien  dire, que tu as sortit un truc sans rapport, pour dvier la discussion... comme d'habitude certains diront...


Et bien je te laisse donc comparer les deux OS... Sans leurs applications, donc. Et n'oublie pas que si tu lances un benchmark, *c'est aussi une application*, n'est-ce pas ?  ::twisted:: 




> C'est aussi pourquoi, on vite d'avoir des machines compltement dconnectes et que pour celles qui sont vraiment sensibles, on a mont des dpots en interne.


Ce qui n'est pas toujours possible. Essaie d'aller monter un dpt sur le rseau d'un grand compte, au milieu des hangars, sur des machines totalement dconnectes et dans des baies indplaables (trois armoires 19" de 2 mtres de haut, c'est lourd et encombrant).




> Et la par contre, en toute sincrit, je suis curieux de connaitre un cas pratique o tu as eu  dployer en espace utilisateur. Aprs tout, a peut toujours etre utile  savoir. Mais a ne concerne pas ce sujet alors peut etre un gentil MP de ta part


Rseau en politique "bureau blanc", notamment, o l'accs rseau est donc ferm. Le cas : dploiement de la librairie PCAP, pas d'accs SU disponible...




> Oui mais est ce que le surcout n'est pas compens par la faible taille du systme de base Linux justement?


Sauf que, justement, tu ne peux pas dimensionner le disque en fonction de la taille initiale de l'installation, en prvision d'ajouts potentiellement lourds. Un disque Windows est plus charg d'origine, mais augmentera en gnral trs peu suite aux MAJ.
Le problme se situe presque exclusivement dans le dimensionnement de la partition principale, ou "systme", le reste du disque tant ddi  l'application et aux donnes de l'utilisateur.




> Je te reproche de rsumer l'OS aux logiciels qui tournent dessus et toi, tu me fais la leon parce que je considre le pilote du FS d'assez bas niveau et essentiel pour en parler comme inclus dans l'OS.


Et moi, je te reproche de vouloir sciemment ne PAS parler des applications dedits OS, alors qu'on ne fait en gnral rien sans une application... Pas mme un benchmark, qui n'est qu'une application particulire aprs tout.




> tu as dj essay de faire tourner un OS sans aucun pilote de FS? Enfin je suppose que oui, vu ton exprience universelle dans le domaine de l'informatique.


Un OS ne possde pas forcment de FS, notamment les micro-OS RT qui se rsument en gnral  un scheduler : on linke le programme avec, on reloge en absolu et on colle a sur le vecteur de dmarrage du processeur. En pratique, il n'y a donc mme pas de "vrai" OS, le programme tourne en lieu et place du BIOS.




> J'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi tu parles de "propagation virale" de la GPL, aprs tout rien ne t'oblige  les utiliser ces bibliothques. Sinon qu'elles sont excellentes, et que c'est a qui te fous en rogne de devoir t'en priver ?


Personne ne m'y oblige, en effet. Ce qui ne change absolument pas le ct viral de la GPL...
Pour le reste, non, a ne me fout pas en rogne, ayant rarement besoin de plus d'un fragment de la librairie en question. Au final, il m'est souvent plus rapide de redvelopper directement plutt que de chercher et tomber sur une librairie en licence GPL, ou alors je prends l'ordre de m'asseoir sur la GPL.
Dans tous les cas, moi, je suis pay pareil, tu sais...




> Sans le logiciel libre, c'est simple, je n'aurais jamais rellement eu les moyens de dcouvrir l'informatique. Bien qu'ayant commenc  tapoter sur un Amstrad  14 ans, il m'a fallu attendre d'avoir 25 ans pour m'y remettre avec les premires RedHat et autres Slackware distribues sur des pauv' CD au dos de Linux Mag.
> Alors merci les barbus et vade retro billou. J'ai perdu un temps fou  cause de toi que je ne rattraperai jamais.


Mouais... J'ai commenc aussi sur un Amstrad,  10 ans, et quand je suis pass sur PC  19 ans, j'avais direct DOS et Windows installs dessus, pour ma part. Et vu le prix de la machine  l'poque, c'est pas 150 balles de licence qui me gnaient beaucoup !!  ::mrgreen:: 
Je n'ai jamais ressenti cette "impossibilit" de bosser sans logiciels libres, bien au contraire... Mme  la fac, on bossait sur systmes propritaires de toutes faons (Windows, HP-UX, Solaris, etc.), et c'est pas le Linux de l'poque qui m'aurait fait changer d'avis.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Mac LAK franchement tu y croies encore  ce que tu dis ou tu le fais exprs maintenant. Ne t'inquite pas, on le sait que tu l'aimes TON Windows, mais l a deviendrait presque malsain
> 
> Bon plus srieusement, je voie que tu nas jamais eu de problme avec ton Windows, cest srement pour cela que tu jures QUE par ce systme dexploitation, et cest aussi srement pour cela que tu essayes de trouver les mille et un problmes des autres OS. Je trouve cela un peu navrant.
> Jai compris une chose, cest que ton ouverture desprit se limite  Windows point barre
> 
> Le gros problme avec toi, cest quand tu vois quon a raison, et bien pour pas ladmettre, tu changeras le sens de nos phrases pour que a soit en ta faveur.
> Je timagine trop tnerver derrire ton ordinateur avec ton petit Windows.
> 
> Jai vu que pour toi il fallait exploiter un OS de A  Z, tu croies vraiment que cela est vraiment possible ???
> ...


+ 1  ::ccool:: 

Et un gros bravo  Sunsawe et alex pour leur patience  ::lol::

----------


## vitoubien

> Et vu le prix de la machine  l'poque, c'est pas 150 balles de licence qui me gnaient beaucoup !! 
> Je n'ai jamais ressenti cette "impossibilit" de bosser sans logiciels libres, bien au contraire...


Mac LAK,tu sais bien qu'il y avait le prix du matos mais aussi des logiciels de dev et de plus encore de la documentation comme facteurs limitants. Et de l'autre ct le libre, l'accs au savoir  profusion  ne plus savoir par o commencer avec les dbuts d'internet en prime.
Tu imagines avoir a entre les mains aujourd'hui pour un mme de 14 ans ?
La diffusion du savoir et les mains dans le cambouis, a commence par l'imitation, l'inspiration, l'adaptation pour finir par l'innovation. Toutes choses que le monde windows n'offre pas ou le moins possible.
A mon humble avis, le savoir-faire suffit  nourrir son informaticien. Le reste c'est de l'abus de pouvoir et de l'extorsion.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Mac LAK,tu sais bien qu'il y avait le prix du matos mais aussi des logiciels de dev et de plus encore de la documentation comme facteurs limitants. Et de l'autre ct le libre, l'accs au savoir  profusion  ne plus savoir par o commencer avec les dbuts d'internet en prime.


D'o les licences Education... A l'poque, c'tait surtout Borland qui faisait a, mais dsormais, c'est bien plus rpandu. Et l'omniprsence du net rend mme cela totalement gratuit (ce qui n'tait pas forcment le cas  l'poque : on n'offrait pas 20 disquettes 3"5 plus le courrier postal gratuitement).

----------


## gege2061

Histoire de recentrer le dbat sur Linux VS Windows :




> Just found a "user maintained" !debian sarge system on my network with an uptime of "1138 days, 23:48"! !sysadmin


 ::mouarf::

----------


## yoyo88

> + 1 
> 
> Et un gros bravo  Sunsawe et alex pour leur patience


un peu inutile ton post non?
sans vouloir tre mchant j'ai l'impression qu'on tappe sur Mac LAK car il aime Windows et que Windows c'est le mal c'est bien connu!
 ::roll:: 

je suis assez d'accord avec Mac LAK sans suite logiciel un OS n'es rien.
pas de chance les distrib linux ne possde pas les logiciel (ou du moins d'quivalent suffisamment aboutie) pour que je puise travaill correctement du.
Alors je fait quoi? je me force a travaill quand mme a bosser sous linux mme si sa me fait perdre du temps ou je travail avec Windows et mes quelque logiciel qui seront trs vite rentabilis? 
 ::roll:: 

perso mon choix et vite fait  :;):

----------


## zebulon94

bonjour  tous,




> Histoire de recentrer le dbat sur Linux VS


Me revoil dans le dbat, C'est beau ! (le lien de gege2061, pas mon retour) ^^. Comme espace de dev il est vrai que je connais peu Windows, habitu a travailler sous linux pour le dev web, python et perl (que je pratique en amateur) je n'ai eu aucun souci et a toujours t satisfait des outils proposs sur cette os. Par contre, et l c'est mon domaine, il est vrai qu'en tant que "serveur fig" Linux n'a plus a faire ses preuves !!! Le lien de gege2061 nous le montre bien  :;):  Je connais que malheureusement trop bien le serveur windows qui plante sans aucune raison et qui  partir de 750 postes de travailles devient de plus en plus inefficace se qui quivaut  un rseau lent.
Bien entendu il est vrai que les serveurs windows sont plus simple  configurer (DHCP, DNS, ...) que les Linux... .

Pour se qui est de ma part je ne "tappe" pas sur Mac LAK.  Utilisant les 2 OS (WinXP, WinVista, Ubuntu, Debian / Je parle chez moi car au boulot la liste devient beacoup plus longue / ) Je m'aperois des avantages et inconvnients des deux. Il est vrai que mon coeur bascule plus sur mon ubuntu et que si un jour les diteurs, contructeurs ...etc joue avec les mme cartes avec les 2 OS mes windows risques bien de disparaitre rapidement ...

Je persiste et je signe pour moi ( et j'entend dj des dents grinc ^^  ::D:  ) Linux est beacoup plus stable que windows  :;): 

Petite parenthse sur le monde libre (rf: Lord of the ring ) qui va encore faire grincer des dents, je pense que sans cette contribution, se partage du savoir, l'informatique aurait volu beaucoup moins vite  :;): . Il contribu totalement  l'volution et l'inovation  :;): 

 :;): 

D.

----------


## _skip

> Mac LAK,tu sais bien qu'il y avait le prix du matos mais aussi des logiciels de dev et de plus encore de la documentation comme facteurs limitants. Et de l'autre ct le libre, l'accs au savoir  profusion  ne plus savoir par o commencer avec les dbuts d'internet en prime.
> Tu imagines avoir a entre les mains aujourd'hui pour un mme de 14 ans ?


Je pense pas que ce soit ton linux qui ait contribu  amener internet dans tous les foyers comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui. Pour ce qui est de la documentation, les ressources taient rares, on achetait des bouquins de rfrence. Autant pour le dv linux que windows que Dos que amiga ou atari... bref. 





> La diffusion du savoir et les mains dans le cambouis, a commence par l'imitation, l'inspiration, l'adaptation pour finir par l'innovation. Toutes choses que le monde windows n'offre pas ou le moins possible.
> A mon humble avis, le savoir-faire suffit  nourrir son informaticien. Le reste c'est de l'abus de pouvoir et de l'extorsion.


Sans vouloir te vexer ou te manquer de respect, tu pourrais faire preuve d'un peu de bon sens avant de sortir des affirmations aussi tranchantes.

Dire que le monde windows na amen aucune innovation, c'est une rflexion tellement fausse qu'il faut vraiment pousser sa mauvaise foi drlement loin pour se permettre de la sortir.

Tu constateras au passage qu'il existe des versions express de quasiment tous les outils de dveloppements microsoft tlchargeables sans autres et que la plupart des tudiants ont accs gratuitement  tous les produits via MSDNAA. Par ailleurs regarde les documentations de ces outils et les ressources offertes par microsoft aux dveloppeurs avant de commencer  disserter sur l'accs  l'information pour les informaticiens dbutants.

Tu peux avoir tes prfrences, c'est normal, mais il faut pas cracher sur tout, nier des vidences comme tu le fais en se donnant l'impression d'tre objectif.

----------


## Sunsawe

@Mac Lak: Merci pour les infos. En effet pour l'instant, les seuls dploiments que j'ai eu  faire en extrieur tait sur des machines de clients dont on avait la gestion totale, donc... forcment a simplifie les choses. D'un autre cot, si les problmes que tu soulves, dans ces situations particulires, sont rls, il n'en demeure pas moins que si l'OS est utilis l, c'est qu'il doit avoir des avantages, dans cette mme situation.

@Herve-Loiret : Merci, on fait ce qu'on peut.  ::mouarf:: 




> un peu inutile ton post non?
> sans vouloir tre mchant j'ai l'impression qu'on tappe sur Mac LAK car il aime Windows et que Windows c'est le mal c'est bien connu!


Je ne sais pas si son post est utile ou pas, mais je pense qu'il n'est pas totalement hors sujet dans la mesure o c'est Mac Lak lui mme qui a voqu les catgories d'utilisateurs Linux. Donc on pourrait considrer par l, qu'il souligne qu'il existe bien d'autres types d'utilisateurs...
De plus, si tu relis attentivement les posts, d'un bout  l'autre, tu verras que personne ne tape sur Mac Lak  cause de Windows. Si on parle de lui personellement  certains points, ce n'est pas  cause de son opinion, mais  cause de ce qu'on a peru comme de l'extrmisme sans preuve avance. Personne ne le ui a dit : "Tu aimes Windows, t'es le mal!" que je sache... non?




> je suis assez d'accord avec Mac LAK


Toi aussi tu es le mal!!!!!  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 



> sans suite logiciel un OS n'es rien.
> pas de chance les distrib linux ne possde pas les logiciel (ou du moins d'quivalent suffisamment aboutie) pour que je puise travaill correctement du (dessus?).


Mais si tu lis attentivement  nouveau, tu verras que l aussi, personne n'est absolument contre cette affirmation. Le problme vient de l'affirmation "Y'a pas ce logiciel donc l'OS est nul". C'est a qui est problmatique.
L je m'adresse  toi comme  Mac Lak, depuis le dbut. Je n'ai jamais ni l'importance de l'ecosysteme pour un OS! Je dis juste qu'on ne peut pas juger la qualit d'un OS par l'existence de tel ou tel logiciel pour cet OS. Ceci simplement parce que le dveloppement de logiciel tiers n'a rien  voir avec le dveloppement de l'OS!!!
Donc soyons clair et prcis (aprs tout, notre intrt (l'informatique) est un domaine prcis), a n'a pas de sens de sortir un truc du genre "Windows c'est mieux que Linux parce qu'il y Visual Studio, des jeux et Photoshop"!
Je l'ai dit  plusieurs reprises, comparons ce qui est comparable. L'OS avec l'OS et l'ecosystem avec l'ecosystem. Les croisements seraient aussi absurde que si je disais pour dfendre Linux: "Y'a Compiz sous Linux, pas sous Windows donc Windows est nul".
Maintenant oui, j'aimerai bien faire les comparaisons avec vous pour ce qui est de l'ecosystem. Le problme pour moi  ce niveau est qu'il ne faudrait pas perdre de vu que Windows a acquis sont ecosystem par les mthodes de Microsoft reconnus comme pas toujours lgales. Est ce la seule raison? non. Linux a t'il t un systme litiste pendant trop longtemps? oui. Mais peut on pour autant lgitimer les pratiques de Microsoft? je n'en suis pas sur. Le temps ayant favoris l'effet boule de neige, on en arrive l.
Un exemple flagrant reste le jeu. S'il n'y a pas ou peu de jeux pour Linux, ce n'est pas par manque de capacit de l'OS (Unreal Tournament tourne dessus depuis pas mal de versions), ce n'est pas parce qu'il est nul. C'est parce qu'au bout de la boule de neige, Microsoft a fagocit le march (entre autres...).

Si on garde a en tte, oui, je veux bien jouer le jeu  ::mrgreen::  . 
Prenons un facile: Visual Studio. Franchement, le meilleur IDE qui soit  mes yeux (je n'ai pas non plus essay tous les IDE du monde). C'est fantastique toutes les aides dont on dispose avec. 
Mais pourtant, je ne l'utilise pas personnellement. Les raisons sont diverses, des dboires avec le couple Windows+Visual Studio, mais aussi parce que j'ai dcouvert des alternatives; Codeblocks ou Codelite par exemple. Ces IDE sont surement loin de Visual Studio mais ils m'apportent tout le ncessaire  mon travail. Oui Codeblocks m'a pris trois fois plus de temps  installer que Visual Studio (j'utilise les nightly build) mais une fois fait, je ne ressens pas le besoin de reprendre Visual Studio pour un cout qui n'a rien  voir. Une fois l'installation faite, je n'ai constater aucune perte de productivit, je ne passe pas plus de temps  chercher une fonction dedans que dans Visual Studio. La je parle de ce que je connais, mais des IDE comme sous windows, il y en a des dizaines pour Linux et multiplateformes (Netbean, Eclipse) et mme des IDE sous licence commerciale.
Donc voil, j'ai fait le choix de me passer des fonctions de Visual Studio (qui se sont rvles non indispensables) pour pouvoir me dbarasser de Windows. Parce que dans mon cas, j'ai trouv un quivalent qui fait que le couple Linux+IDE est pour moi suprieur  Windows + Visual Studio, mme si VS est suprieur  l'IDE en question.

En fait, a rejoint le point de pas mal d'utilisateurs des deux systmes. Certains mme sur cette discussion ont eu cette rflexion: "S'il y avait... sous Linux, je dirai aurevoir  Windows". Pour moi a montre bien que pas mal de gens, qui utilisent les deux systmes, n'utilisent Windows QUE pour son cosystem. Ils voient donc une certaine supriorit de L'OS/Distribution Linux sur l'OS Windows dans leur cas. Ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde, mais c'est bien le cas de certains.
Donc en gros, la force de Windows, ce n'est pas sa qualit, mais la capacit de Microsoft  faire suffisament pression pour que jamais des applications telles que Photoshop, 3D Studio Max ou les jeux, ne soient ports pour autres choses.




> Alors je fait quoi? je me force a travaill quand mme a bosser sous linux mme si sa me fait perdre du temps ou je travail avec Windows et mes quelque logiciel qui seront trs vite rentabilis? 
> 
> 
> perso mon choix et vite fait


Personne n'a voulu te forcer  quoi que ce soit, il ne faut pas exagrer. On te dit juste de ne pas cracher sur ce que tu ne connais pas ou peu. Et puis il y a tester et tester. Si tu testes en cherchant le bouton dmarrer en bas  droite, le poste de travail, le lecteur C: ou Outlook express et bien oui, ton exprience sera plutot moyenne. Tu finiras par dire que c'est nul tout simplement parce que c'est pas Windows. Quand tu manges des pates, tu ne cherches pas le gout d'une pizza dedans non? pourtant les deux peuvent tre trs bonnes. Ici mme chose.
Ne te dis pas c'est long  installer, mon Windows il fonctionne dj. a prend 30min et mme si tu ne l'as pas fait toi mme, quelqu'un a du aussi installer ton windows.
Ne cherche pas le bouton dmarrer, demande toi comment lancer un logiciel.
Ne cherche pas word, demande toi comment crire un document.
Ne cherche pas le panneau de configuration, demande toi comment configurer telle chose.
Et j'ai bien dit, "demande TOI" pas  quelqu'un d'autre. Demande  quelqu'un seulement si tu n'as pas trouv seul.




> Je pense pas que ce soit *ton* linux qui ait contribu  amener internet dans tous les foyers comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui. Dire que le monde windows na amen aucune innovation, c'est une rflexion tellement fausse qu'il faut vraiment pousser sa mauvaise foi drlement loin pour se permettre de la sortir.


 hum... pour quelqu'un qui ne veut pas l'agresser... tu y vas... franchement quand mme.  ::aie:: 
M'enfin, Il ne devrait pas tre trop compliqu pour toi de nous donner des exemples prcis quant aux apports *fondamentaux* de Microsoft au monde de l'informatique.




> Tu constateras au passage qu'il existe des versions express de quasiment tous les outils de dveloppements microsoft tlchargeables sans autres et que la plupart des tudiants ont accs gratuitement  tous les produits via MSDNAA. Par ailleurs regarde les documentations de ces outils et les ressources offertes par microsoft aux dveloppeurs avant de commencer  disserter sur l'accs  l'information pour les informaticiens dbutants.


Par contre l, c'est moi qui te trouve injuste ou de mauvaise foi. Il parle de choses qui ont 11 ans au moins (il avait 14  l'poque et au moins 25 maintenant). Des versions express tu en as vu beaucoup il y 11 ans?
De plus ne crois tu pas qu'il faudrait faire le distingo entre programmation et programmation oriente windows? Parce que c'est plutot a MSDNAA non?

----------


## _skip

> Par contre l, c'est moi qui te trouve injuste ou de mauvaise foi. Il parle de choses qui ont 11 ans au moins (il avait 14  l'poque et au moins 25 maintenant). Des versions express tu en as vu beaucoup il y 11 ans?
> De plus ne crois tu pas qu'il faudrait faire le distingo entre programmation et programmation oriente windows? Parce que c'est plutot a MSDNAA non?


Le paragraphe est conjugu au prsent, pas  l'imparfait, c'est vident qu'il parle d'actualit pour moi (enfin je suis pas le meilleur expert en langue franaise.).

----------


## Sunsawe

> Le paragraphe est conjugu au prsent, pas  l'imparfait, c'est vident qu'il parle d'actualit pour moi (enfin je suis pas le meilleur expert en langue franaise.).


Ben en fait aprs relecture... le dbut est au pass..  ::aie::  mais la fin au prsent  ::aie::  donc je suppose que chacun a compris en accord avec ses opinions. J'admet que la confusion tait possible et donc je retire.

Mais je maintiens ma demande d'exemples quant aux apports de Microsoft au monde de l'informatique (et moi je parle en rapport avec la diffusion dans les foyers donc  l'poque o l'informatique et l'internet se sont dmocratiss).

----------


## zebulon94

> Je pense pas que ce soit ton linux qui ait contribu  amener internet dans tous les foyers comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui. Dire que le monde windows na amen aucune innovation, c'est une rflexion tellement fausse qu'il faut vraiment pousser sa mauvaise foi drlement loin pour se permettre de la sortir.


Aucune innovation non! il en a ramener mais pour se qu'il s'agit d'internet... euh  :8O: .....il me semble que les 13 serveurs racine sont sous un systme UNIX ....  ::oops::  Donc oui je te l'accorde ce n'est pas *MON* linux qui apporte internet mais un OS UNIX .... avec toute la gense qui va avec .....

au cas o :
Wiki

C'tait juste pour eclaircir se point et appuyer se que je disais, les 2 "camps" (que j'aime pas ce mot) ont apport des innovations...

----------


## yoyo88

> Toi aussi tu es le mal!!!!!


je sais!  ::mouarf:: 



> Donc soyons clair et prcis (aprs tout, notre intrt (l'informatique) est un domaine prcis), a n'a pas de sens de sortir un truc du genre "Windows c'est mieux que Linux parce qu'il y Visual Studio, des jeux et Photoshop"!


+1

comme tu le dit Windows n'es pas meilleurs parce que y'a visual ou le dmineur ext...
faut juste replacer dans son conteste. aujourd'hui dans mon travail comme a la maisons je bosse sous Windows parce que j'ai des outils qui me plaise. (visual entre autre).

maintenant si mon boulot serrai de mettre des serveur en place...  ::roll::  [mode trooooolll parce que je suis le mal] WINDOWS SERVEUR 2008 R2 parce que c'est trop bien et que linux bouhhhh!! c'est nul! [/trol] 
(vous l'aurai compris je plaisante.)

maintenant retour au sujet :
Microsoft voit linux comme une menace.

Dans certains secteurs je veut bien. (serveur notamment) mais dans une utilisation plus conventionnelle, (genre papy-mamie joue au spider solitaire) il me semble que Windows et meilleurs car : 
_plus facile a faire se qu'on veut. (installer un logiciel par exemple).
_De meilleurs logiciel. (suite office ou encore le spider solidaire et le jeux d'chec pour papy mamie!  :;):  )

donc oui linux a fait des progrs depuis la fin des annes 90, mais sa fait 5/6 ans qu'on a des distrib (un peu prt) utilisable sans "formation", cependant je vois mal papy-mamie s'en sortir quand tu voit dj qu'il on du mal a consulter leurs mails.

----------


## zebulon94

> cependant je vois mal papy-mamie s'en sortir quand tu voit dj qu'il on du mal a consulter leurs mails.


Les grands parents d'un ami a qui nous avons installer une ubuntu s'en sorte trs bien  ::D: 
Outre cette anecdote je reste assez d'accord avec toi .

----------


## yoyo88

> Les grands parents d'un ami a qui nous avons installer une ubuntu s'en sorte trs bien 
> Outre cette anecdote je reste assez d'accord avec toi .


c'est claire qu' Ubuntu est sans doute la distrib la plus facile a prendre en mains  :;): 

(d'ailleurs c'est pas pour rien si c'est ubuntu a l'assemble national  ::roll:: )

----------


## vitoubien

@_skip,

Tu lis ce que tu veux bien lire, l'ami:

Je n'ai pas dit que microsoft n'avait apport aucune innovation (encore que, il a surtout rachet ses concurrents au fur et  mesure que ceux-ci innovaient, eux ! ce qui est trs diffrent)

J'ai dit que la cration et l'innovation pour le dveloppeur mais c'est valable dans toutes les professions commence par: 
1/ la possibilit qui lui est donne (ou non dans le cas du monde windows) de mettre les mains dans le code, de copier et d'imiter .
2/ et ce n'est pas anecdotique par avoir accs  de la documentation. Eh oui.
3/ apprendre  manipuler une bote noire ne sert  RIEN en terme pdagogique. Mieux vaut comprendre comment cette bote fonctionne et donc comment elle est crite.

----------


## Sunsawe

> Dans certains secteurs je veut bien. (serveur notamment) mais dans une utilisation plus conventionnelle, (genre papy-mamie joue au spider solitaire) il me semble que Windows et meilleurs car : 
> _plus facile a faire se qu'on veut. (installer un logiciel par exemple).
> _De meilleurs logiciel. (suite office ou encore le spider solidaire et le jeux d'chec pour papy mamie!  )


Je vois ce que tu veux dire, mais a me taquine quand mme. Dans la pratique, je n'ai pas du tout cette exprience. En fait, c'est mme le contraire. Je sais, c'est subjectif. Quoi que sur un point a ne l'est presque pas. Si on reste sur les besoins de papy et mamy, je pense qu'au contraire une distribution "user-friendly" c'est mieux. Je m'explique:

papy et mamy, ils y connaissent rien en info, que ce soit windows ou linux. Pour eux c'est "la mme pareille" (si je t'assure, ils parlent comme a  ::mouarf:: ).

Du coup, je pense que c'est plus simple pour papy s'il veut jouer aux checs de taper "chec" dans "Ajouter/Supprimer des programmes" plutot que d'aller le tlcharger lui mme (je sais pas si tu as dj vu cette option, mais c'est pas des blagues, a fonctionne vraiment comme a  ::ccool:: ).

Aprs, pour ce qui est de la qualit des logiciels, franchement, papy a rarement besoin de plus que OO pour crire  sa maitresse. Bon c'est sur qu'il sera un peu limit s'il veut faire une prsentation incluant des charts connects  SQL Server qui se mettent  jour automatiquement  l'ouverture du document, pour suivre la frquence de ses rapports avec la dame, mais l... je souponne papy d'tre "un chinois du FBI"...

Un autre point, c'est que papy ne cassera pas le system en cliquant o il faut pas. 
[troll inside]Je sais on parle de scurit aussi pour Vista... mais 25 fois la question "Etes vous sur...." j'appelle a une blague, pas de la scurit.[/troll]  ::mrgreen:: 

Aprs y'a le dbat avec la scurit contre des attaques extrieurs. Possibles, mais moins probable tout de mme que sous Windows. Moins de chances que papy t'appelle  4h du mat parce qu'il a plein de fentres de porno qui s'affichent  l'cran, qu'il peut mme pas teindre le pc et y'a mamy qui va se rveiller dans 30 min pour faire le caf.... Je passe sur le fait qu'il te jurera ne jamais tre all sur les sites en question....

Ah ces papys... des braves gars j't'dis!

----------


## legalf

Microsoft ne voit pas Linux comme une menace pour les serveurs. Au pire on peu dire le contraire. Car cest linux qui est en place est qui est bien roder pour les serveurs. Aprs est ce que Windows a fait une avancer sur ce point, je ne sais pas, je my connais pas trop. Je mappuie seulement sur vos dires  :;): 

Microsoft voit donc une menace sur les os que Papi et Mamie utilisent. Je voie effectivement des personnes et de plus en plus qui utilise Ubuntu. Cest un FAIT.
Et les personnes en question nont pas forcement un bac plus trente et ne font pas plus que a de linformatique, certain allume leur ordinateur quune fois par semaine. En gros ce que je dis, ceux que je voie utiliser ubuntu cest monsieur tout le monde. (entre autre ma petite maman qui se ny connat pas plus que a en informatique)

Microsoft peut voir Linux comme une menace en bureautique, oui. Mais il a quand mme largement le temps de riposter pour que Ubuntu soit vraiment utiliser par un nombre important dutilisateur.

Dire que Ubuntu et plus ou moins stable que windows, dire que ubuntu et plus ou moins facile  utiliser que windows, dire que ubuntu il y a plus ou moins de jeu que sur windows (bon sur le coup effectivement il y en a moins), mais sinon pour le reste, cela dpend de lordinateur, des versions et de ce que lont fait avec.

Jai trouv linstallation  de Ubuntu vraiment trs simple, jai du rester devant lordinateur pour windows Mais je suppose que jai eu de la chance pour ubuntu et pas de chance pour windows.

Je trouve quubuntu va dans le sens de lutilisateur papi mamie (Bien que certaine pense vraiment le contraire)

Jutilise windows XP et Ubuntu 9.04 et je continuerai  les utiliser les deux. Je remplacerai peut tre XP en seven quand meme, comme je remplacerai surement mon 9.04 en 9.10  :;): 

Sinon Sunsawe, s'il y a moins d'attaque sur linux que sur windows, c'est surement a cause qu'attaquer ubuntu c'est attaquer 70% de la population, attaquer linux c'est attaquer 4% de la population. Quand tu fais une attaquer, tu veux que a fasse un maximum de bordel. donc Windows. Le jour ou il seront 50/50, on verra autant d'attaque linux que windows. C'est pourquoi justement les linuxiens aimerai ne pas trop se faire connaitre  :;):

----------


## yoyo88

> J'ai dit que la cration et l'innovation pour le dveloppeur mais c'est valable dans toutes les professions commence par: 
> 1/ la possibilit qui lui est donne (ou non dans le cas du monde windows) de mettre les mains dans le code, de copier et d'imiter .


c'est vrai que c'est impossible d'essayer de copier dans le monde microsoft  ::lol:: .
voir l'article sur open office avec son bandeau faon office... ::roll:: 





> 2/ et ce n'est pas anecdotique par avoir accs  de la documentation. Eh oui.


dsol mais j'ai rien compris. du parle de doc? msdn c'est quoi? (mais bon je suis peut etre a cot de la plaque! ::oops:: )




> 3/ apprendre  manipuler une bote noire ne sert  RIEN en terme pdagogique. Mieux vaut comprendre comment cette bote fonctionne et donc comment elle est crite.


manipuler des boite noire c'est le principe de la programmation orient objet.  ::roll::

----------


## vitoubien

Quant au propos de Mac LAK (j'ai sensiblement le mme ge que lui pour info)  propos des libs GPL trop lourdes et mal adaptes  ses besoins en dev bas-niveau, je ne crois pas que les API propritaires le soient plus !
La preuve en est et il le dit lui-mme qu'il commenc par dvelopper sa propre caisse  outil, donc ni GPL ni autre. CQFD et son argument saute.

----------


## vitoubien

> manipuler des boite noire c'est le principe de la programmation orient objet.


La pdagogie n'est justement pas le point fort de la programmation oriente objet. Peut-tre parce que ce n'est pas le but recherch ? A moins d'avoir accs au code, on y revient toujours.
Il est vrai que pour conduire une voiture, il est accessoire d'avoir un minimum de notion sur son fonctionnement interne ? Sauf quand on est mcanicien ou qu'on souhaite le devenir peut-tre ?

----------


## yoyo88

> Du coup, je pense que c'est plus simple pour papy s'il veut jouer aux checs de taper "chec" dans "Ajouter/Supprimer des programmes" plutot que d'aller le tlcharger lui mme (je sais pas si tu as dj vu cette option, mais c'est pas des blagues, a fonctionne vraiment comme a ).


oui je connait, (pour info j'ai un ubuntu qui traine sur une veille bcane) cependant dans ton example y'a un truc qui va leurs faire trs peur : Ajouter/Supprimer

"Ha mon dieu on peut supprimer..."
ba sa a l'air bte mais croit moi c'est le genre de truc qui fait peur.






> vec la scurit contre des attaques extrieurs. Possibles, mais moins probable tout de mme que sous Windows. Moins de chances que papy t'appelle  4h du mat parce qu'il a plein de fentres de porno qui s'affichent  l'cran, qu'il peut mme pas teindre le pc et y'a mamy qui va se rveiller dans 30 min pour faire le caf.... Je passe sur le fait qu'il te jurera ne jamais tre all sur les sites en question....


dite donc papy tien la forme!  ::mrgreen:: 

aprs c'est un autre dbat avec les virus ou linux est largement suprieur. ::): 
mais dans une utilisation classique (pas d'Emule et pas de site porno) y'a rarement des problme... ::ccool::

----------


## Sunsawe

> Sinon Sunsawe, s'il y a moins d'attaque sur linux que sur windows, c'est surement a cause qu'attaquer ubuntu c'est attaquer 70% de la population, attaquer linux c'est attaquer 4% de la population. Quand tu fais une attaquer, tu veux que a fasse un maximum de bordel. donc Windows. Le jour ou il seront 50/50, on verra autant d'attaque linux que windows. C'est pourquoi justement les linuxiens aimerai ne pas trop se faire connaitre


C'est vrai, mais pas seulement. J'ai dj fait un petit exemple dans un post lors de cette mme discussion. Le fait que le code soit ouvert fait que s'il y a une attaque et donc une faille, elle est voue  disparaitre. En effet, la raction provoque par l'attaque (nombre de personnes s'y intressant et tudiant le code fautif) sera proportionnelle  la virulence de celle-ci. Avec des millier d'yeux de part le monde examinant le code, une solution sera surement trouv en quelques jours, voir semaines au pire. Donc le problme sera rgl trs rapidement. De plus, le code sera surement tudi pour fixer tous les points prsentant ce mme problme.

Une attaque sous windows est la "promesse" de revenus bien gras pour l'attaquant, pendant au moins un mois, date  laquelle Microsoft sortira magiquement un correctif.... ou pas.

----------


## yoyo88

> La pdagogie n'est justement pas le point fort de la programmation oriente objet. Peut-tre parce que ce n'est pas le but recherch ? A moins d'avoir accs au code, on y revient toujours.


Sauf si bien document...  ::roll:: 




> Il est vrai que pour conduire une voiture, il est accessoire d'avoir un minimum de notion sur son fonctionnement interne ? Sauf quand on est mcanicien ou qu'on souhaite le devenir peut-tre ?


C'est pas parce que je sais comment marche un disque dur ou de la ram que je suis meilleurs dveloppeur.
j'ai jamais vu le code source de Windows et pourtant s'en m'empche pas de travaill dessus et de faire le boulot pour lequel je suis payer.

----------


## Mac LAK

> un peu inutile ton post non?
> sans vouloir tre mchant j'ai l'impression qu'on tappe sur Mac LAK car il aime Windows et que Windows c'est le mal c'est bien connu!


T'inquites, Herv m'en veut depuis que j'ai pluch son CV, a l'a vex que je trouve une faute dans le nom d'une techno majeure de son CV...  ::mouarf:: 




> @Mac Lak: Merci pour les infos. En effet pour l'instant, les seuls dploiments que j'ai eu  faire en extrieur tait sur des machines de clients dont on avait la gestion totale, donc... forcment a simplifie les choses. D'un autre cot, si les problmes que tu soulves, dans ces situations particulires, sont rls, il n'en demeure pas moins que si l'OS est utilis l, c'est qu'il doit avoir des avantages, dans cette mme situation.


Oui, quand il est en version "fige", comme je l'ai dj dit plusieurs fois. Le souci tant les volutions qui "ramnent" des librairies supplmentaires (cas Linux), au lieu d'utiliser 10% de plus des API existantes (Windows).
Je n'ai jamais eu de problmes de dploiement sur des machines que nous contrlions intgralement : au pire, on se connecte avec un cble crois depuis un portable et c'est bon. Le souci, c'est que chez le client, tu ne fais pas (toujours) ce que tu veux... Encore moins quand tu dois t'intgrer dans un parc de plusieurs dizaines de milliers de machines, spares en des centaines de rseaux plus ou moins lis et avec des politiques scuritaires drastiques.




> De plus, si tu relis attentivement les posts, d'un bout  l'autre, tu verras que personne ne tape sur Mac Lak  cause de Windows. Si on parle de lui personellement  certains points, ce n'est pas  cause de son opinion, mais  cause de ce qu'on a peru comme de l'extrmisme sans preuve avance.


L, je t'arrtes : tu ne veux PAS voir ces preuves, c'est diffrent. Tu refuses par exemple d'admettre que je sais tester et comparer deux compilateurs, ainsi que leurs vitesses d'excution. Tu refuses d'admettre qu'un OS sans ses applications ne sert  rien.




> Ceci simplement parce que le dveloppement de logiciel tiers n'a rien  voir avec le dveloppement de l'OS!!!


Dtrompes-toi. Le niveau d'assistance que procure l'OS, et/ou son homognit, sont bien au contraire cruciaux pour beaucoup de logiciels. a aussi, c'est un argument que tu ne veux pas entendre, car il drange beaucoup de Linuxiens : un Windows est plus homogne ("standardis") qu'un Linux... L'avantage d'un OS propritaire, c'est que c'est une socit qui dcide de ce qui sera intgr dedans, et qui se retrouve lie par contrat  maintenir au maximum possible ces lments internes (API, en l'occurrence).
Sous Linux, aucun contrat quel qu'il soit n'impose le maintien de l'existant, ni une API minimale garantie.




> L'OS avec l'OS et l'ecosystem avec l'ecosystem.


OK. Donc, dans tes prochains posts, tu seras gentil de prciser "kernel Linux", "kernel Windows", "Environnement Linux" et "Environnement Windows".
Il n'y a que ceux qui veulent dformer les propos qui lisent une phrase comme "Il n'y a pas d'quivalent  Visual sous Linux" comme une tentative de faire croire que Visual est intgr  l'OS... Rajoutes donc "environnement" devant Linux, et tu as le sens exact et prcis de ladite phrase.




> Le problme pour moi  ce niveau est qu'il ne faudrait pas perdre de vu que Windows a acquis sont ecosystem par les mthodes de Microsoft reconnus comme pas toujours lgales.


Enlves tes illres : beaucoup de socits ce sont tournes vers Windows surtout parce qu'ils sont majoritaires sur le march, et que cela simplifie fortement le dveloppement d'avoir des API qui ne bougent pas toutes les dix minutes.

Maintenant, dis-toi aussi que si Linux, en 1993, avait eu la mme politique de restrictions au niveau des API et de la compatibilit ascendante, il aurait PU se dvelopper sur un segment de march plus important. Mais, pour reprendre l'image, laisser une centaine de barbus dvelopper chacun "son" truc idal et laisser l'utilisateur faire son choix, c'est peut-tre trs beau, mais c'est une vraie plaie ct dveloppement et dploiement  trs grande chelle.

Bref, au lieu de dvelopper (par exemple) N WM diffrents, il aurait t bien plus intelligent pour la promotion de Linux de n'en faire qu'un seul, mais "skinnable" librement. Ah ben tiens, c'est justement comme a que fait Windows : un GDI commun et constant, et une personnalisation des couleurs / formes / animations...  :;): 

Dans ma socit, par exemple, nous n'assurons absolument AUCUN support sur les machines Linux qui auraient t modifies / patches par quelqu'un d'autre que nous... Sinon, ce serait un gouffre colossal en support. La plupart des socits ne dveloppent pas sous Linux pour cette raison : viter les problmes de support. On en a dj beaucoup sur des plate-formes plutt verrouilles comme Windows, alors sur des plate-formes ouvertes, c'est mme pas la peine d'y penser...




> C'est parce qu'au bout de la boule de neige, Microsoft a fagocit le march (entre autres...).


C'est surtout que Windows fournit une API pratique, intgre et abstraite du matriel (DirectX), simplifiant grandement le dveloppement d'un jeu l o, sous Linux, on doit se fader OpenGL, une librairie sonore X, une librairie de gestion d'IHM Y, et sans tre certain que tout tournera partout.
De plus, pour un diteur, DirectX offre l'avantage de permettre de dvelopper en mme temps pour PC et XBox avec un surcot ridicule : ce n'est pas forcment ngligeable non plus.




> Parce que dans mon cas, j'ai trouv un quivalent qui fait que le couple Linux+IDE est pour moi suprieur  Windows + Visual Studio, mme si VS est suprieur  l'IDE en question.


Et il ne t'es jamais venu  l'ide que les fonctions qui ne te "manquent pas" peuvent tre cruciales pour d'autres, ou qu'elles pourraient nettement amliorer ta productivit si tu t'tais pench dessus ?  :;): 




> Certains mme sur cette discussion ont eu cette rflexion: "S'il y avait... sous Linux, je dirai aurevoir  Windows".


Oui, parceque 99% d'entre eux omettent de dire "gratuit comme d'hab" dans la phrase.
Si Visual existait sous Linux, mais au prix "normal", les gens ne passeraient pas sous Linux pour autant... Idem pour Photoshop, 3DSMax et autres Office, d'ailleurs. Ceux qui ne considrent Linux que pour son aspect gratuit ne font en gnral que pirater les applications Windows qu'ils "regrettent" sous Linux, il faut en tre conscient.
Or, aucun diteur ne lchera gratuitement un outil qui a cot des millions d'heures de dveloppement... Rciproquement, aucun outil "bricol" n'arrivera  galer un logiciel qui a demand mille fois plus de travail.




> Donc en gros, la force de Windows, ce n'est pas sa qualit, mais la capacit de Microsoft  faire suffisament pression pour que jamais des applications telles que Photoshop, 3D Studio Max ou les jeux, ne soient ports pour autres choses.


Les Linuxiens sont de grands paranoaques. Attention, y'a un chinois du FBI mont sur son kangourou mutant qui remonte la ligne de ton modem !  ::mouarf:: 

Microsoft n'a pas besoin de faire pression : 90% de parts de march, c'est une raison btement vidente pour la plupart des diteurs... Cherche plutt pourquoi la concurrence n'arrive pas  sduire le grand public, ou les dveloppeurs.




> Ne cherche pas le bouton dmarrer, demande toi comment lancer un logiciel.
> Ne cherche pas word, demande toi comment crire un document.
> Ne cherche pas le panneau de configuration, demande toi comment configurer telle chose.
> Et j'ai bien dit, "demande TOI" pas  quelqu'un d'autre. Demande  quelqu'un seulement si tu n'as pas trouv seul.


Bel exemple, bien typique.
Je prfre suivre l'intuitivit d'une interface qui montre tout par elle-mme, ne demande pas  se poser des questions et encore moins  rclamer de l'aide.
Tu aimes te faire ch... sur un PC  chercher partout ? C'est un choix. Mais ne considres pas cela comme "allant de soi", sinon vire ton interface graphique, reste en ligne de commande "comme  la bonne poque", si c'est ce qui te manque tant...
Parce que le "Demandes-toi", tu l'inventes comment ? Science infuse ? L'aide, tu la trouves comment ? "man crire un document" ?  :;): 
Tu vois, il y a un truc qui nerve tout Windowsien confirm,  l'installation de l'OS, c'est le "Tour de Windows". Cela nous gonfle prodigieusement, parce que l'on sait dj ce qu'il explique.
Mais pour un dbutant, c'est une mise  l'trier extrmement pratique. Je n'ai pour ma part jamais vu un tel didacticiel sous Linux.




> Quant au propos de Mac LAK (j'ai sensiblement le mme ge que lui pour info)  propos des libs GPL trop lourdes et mal adaptes  ses besoins en dev bas-niveau, je ne crois pas que les API propritaires le soient plus !


Ben si, justement, vu qu'on les dveloppe suivant NOS besoins...
Je crois que tu n'as pas saisi le fait que je n'achte pas d'API propritaires, _c'est moi qui les dveloppe_. Y'a plus qu'une nuance, l...




> Une attaque sous windows est la "promesse" de revenus bien gras pour l'attaquant, pendant au moins un mois, date  laquelle Microsoft sortira magiquement un correctif.... ou pas.


Les attaques sous Linux seraient quand mme nettement plus importantes, et privilgieraient principalement les rootkits, c'est aussi simple que a...

----------


## F.Saad

Moi je croyais que depuis toujours, Linux menait le jeu de trs loin dans le domaine de l'hbergement ddier ou pas ...

----------


## yoyo88

> Personne n'a voulu te forcer  quoi que ce soit, il ne faut pas exagrer. On te dit juste de ne pas cracher sur ce que tu ne connais pas ou peu. Et puis il y a tester et tester. Si tu testes en cherchant le bouton dmarrer en bas  droite, le poste de travail, le lecteur C: ou Outlook express et bien oui, ton exprience sera plutot moyenne. Tu finiras par dire que c'est nul tout simplement parce que c'est pas Windows. Quand tu manges des pates, tu ne cherches pas le gout d'une pizza dedans non? pourtant les deux peuvent tre trs bonnes. Ici mme chose.
> Ne te dis pas c'est long  installer, mon Windows il fonctionne dj. a prend 30min et mme si tu ne l'as pas fait toi mme, quelqu'un a du aussi installer ton windows.
> Ne cherche pas le bouton dmarrer, demande toi comment lancer un logiciel.
> Ne cherche pas word, demande toi comment crire un document.
> Ne cherche pas le panneau de configuration, demande toi comment configurer telle chose.
> Et j'ai bien dit, "demande TOI" pas  quelqu'un d'autre. Demande  quelqu'un seulement si tu n'as pas trouv seul.


j'ai jamais dit que j'attendais la mme chose d'un linux que windows 
perso j'en ai pas la mme utilit.
mais pour une utilisation plus "classique" linux et encore loin derrire pour les problme que j'ai nonc.
je dit pas qui a pas eu de progrs (loin de la  :;):  ) mais on est loin de windows.

un autre exemple : les nombreux drivers non port.

----------


## Invit

> Or, aucun diteur ne lchera gratuitement un outil qui a cot des millions d'heures de dveloppement... Rciproquement, aucun outil "bricol" n'arrivera  galer un logiciel qui a demand mille fois plus de travail.


Tu iras dire aux millions de dveloppeurs de l'open-source qu'ils font du bricolage. Je crois pas qu'un CMS comme Drupal ne se soit fait en deux heures.
Et aussi, il faut dire  tous les chercheurs franais que ce sont des bricoleurs, car la plupart de leurs dveloppements terminent en open-source.  :;): 

Il faut arrter de dire que les logiciels propritaires sont *tous* mieux que les logiciels libres comme il faut arrter de dire que *tous* les logiciels libres sont suprieurs aux logiciels propritaires.
Il y a du bon et du mauvais dans les deux. 




> C'est un peu lourd  la fin de lire toujours les mmes conneries sur les forum, sans faire un minimum abstraction de son opinion.
> Microsoft n'a pas besoin de faire pression : 90% de parts de march, c'est une raison btement vidente pour la plupart des diteurs... Cherche plutt pourquoi la concurrence n'arrive pas  sduire le grand public, ou les dveloppeurs.


Et comment Microsoft a-t-elle obtenu ses 90% de parts de march. Avec une stratgie marketing plus que douteuse qui commence  tre remise en cause par la commission europenne. Le jour o l'on verra la vente d'ordinateurs nus sur lesquels on pourra choisir l'OS, Microsoft verra vraiment Linux comme une menace. Attention, je ne dis pas que Linux va devenir majoritaire, mais il va contribuer  faire perdre des parts de march  Microsoft.




> Je prfre suivre l'intuitivit d'une interface qui montre tout par elle-mme, ne demande pas  se poser des questions et encore moins  rclamer de l'aide.


Parce que c'est vrai que les menus Gnome sont les moins intuitifs du monde.
Je suis dsol, mais quand j'ai besoin d'un traitement de texte ou d'un tableur sous Gnome, l'ergonomie des menus est l pour m'aider : 
Applications -> Bureautique
Mais vu que tu n'as essay que Mandriva, tu n'as pas du dcouvrir Gnome.

----------


## yoyo88

> Il faut arrter de dire que les logiciels propritaires sont *tous* mieux que les logiciels libres comme il faut arrter de dire que *tous* les logiciels libres sont suprieurs aux logiciels propritaires.
> Il y a du bon et du mauvais dans les deux.


on a jamais dit le contraire (exemple firefox)! mais les logiciel propritaire sont gnralement meilleurs.






> Et comment Microsoft a-t-elle obtenu ses 90% de parts de march. Avec une stratgie marketing plus que douteuse qui commence  tre remise en cause par la commission europenne. Le jour o l'on verra la vente d'ordinateurs nus sur lesquels on pourra choisir l'OS, Microsoft verra vraiment Linux comme une menace. Attention, je ne dis pas que Linux va devenir majoritaire, mais il va contribuer  faire perdre des parts de march  Microsoft.


la stratgie de Microsoft n'es pas douteuse, ils ont juste t plus malin que les autres, nuance.  :;): 
pour le reste je pense pas qu'un pc nu change quoi que se soit, pour les utilisateur Windows et pc c'est la mme chose.





> Parce que c'est vrai que les menus Gnome sont les moins intuitifs du monde.
> Je suis dsol, mais quand j'ai besoin d'un traitement de texte ou d'un tableur sous Gnome, l'ergonomie des menus est l pour m'aider : 
> Applications -> Bureautique
> Mais vu que tu n'as essay que Mandriva, tu n'as pas du dcouvrir Gnome.


que tu soit sur Gnome ou KDE sa change pas grand chose dans le principe.
Oui les distrib orient grand public on fait des progrs.
non elles ne sont pas aussi intuitive que Windows (voir l'exemple des drivers)

----------


## legalf

> un autre exemple : Les nombreux drivers non ports.


Commence srieusement  devenir important, effectivement. Tu fais bien de le remarquer. Linux ne les a  pas encore tous importer, mais a augmente.  :;): 




> Il faut arrter de dire que les logiciels propritaires sont tous mieux que les logiciels libres comme il faut arrter de dire que tous les logiciels libres sont suprieurs aux logiciels propritaires.
> Il y a du bon et du mauvais dans les deux.


Le jour ou ceux qui penseront que parce quils ont achet un truc cest obligatoirement mieux que ce qui est gratuit. Ce sera une rvolution.

Je vais prendre un exemple dans mon domaine, la montagne.
Un touriste va prendre un guide pour aller faire le mont blanc. Le guide dit, ok. On fait un sommet avant pour sentraner ensuite on fait le mont blanc. Tout ce passe comme prvu, ils font le sommet et le mont blanc. Trop bien cela lui aura cot des centaines deuros
Le mme touriste dcide de faire le mont blanc mais avec un initiateur (problme cest quil faut aller dans un club, une dizaine deuros pour lanne) Linitiateur dit ok on fait le mont blanc, mais on fait deux trois sorties avant. Pendant chaque sortie, linitiateur expliquera au touriste la faune, la flore et lui racontera les aventures quil a dj eu sur les sommets avoisinant. A la fin, le touriste aura fait le mont blanc aussi.
Moralit
Avec une guide, on lui demande quelque chose, tu payes, il le fait.
Avec un initiateur, on lui demande quelque chose, tu ne pays pas, il texplique plein de truc, tu passes un bon moment et tu fais ce que tu as voulu.
Mais attention, ce n'est pas une gnralit pour le guide, il y en a qui font aussi partager et qui ne vont pas faire le mont blanc btement.

Pourquoi il y a une si grosse diffrence entre les deux ? Simple.
Il y en a qui le fait pour la tune et non pour le plaisir de faire partager et de faire dcouvrir

Pour linformatique cest pareil.

Donc dire que le libre cest de la daube et cest propritaire cest trop bien. Ce nest pas forcement le cas. Il y a du bon dans les deux cas.
Le problme dans le propritaire cest que pour voir si cest de la daube, tu dois payer. Donc forcement beaucoup vont dire que cest trop bien, pour faire croire quils ne se sont pas fait avoir  ::P:

----------


## nprovost

> un autre exemple : Les nombreux drivers non ports.


a dpend des cas : prenons une trs courante carte rseau  base de RTL8029. Sur Linux, reconnue d'entre. Sur Windows 7, le pilote ne semble pas fourni (bien qu'existant)... quel systme gne le plus le nophyte ?

----------


## Invit

> la stratgie de Microsoft n'es pas douteuse, ils ont juste t plus malin que les autres, nuance.


Aujourd'hui, si Microsoft faisait a, la commission europenne hurlerait. La CE se bat contre les monopoles, et je trouve cela trs bien. La chance qu' eu Microsoft, c'est de l'avoir fait il y a 20 ans.




> pour le reste je pense pas qu'un pc nu change quoi que se soit, pour les utilisateur Windows et pc c'est la mme chose.


C'est normal, Windows est prinstall sur les PC. Si l'OS n'tait pas install d'office sur les PC, et que le chois tait laiss, les utilisateurs comprendrait que ce n'est pas la mme chose. Il faut arrter de croire que l'utilisateur est un con. C'est juste qu'on lui laisse pas le choix.





> non elles ne sont pas aussi intuitive que Windows (voir l'exemple des drivers)


C'est bizarre, chez moi, j'ai achet un Dell avec Ubuntu et le CD de drivers tait fournis avec. Aucun problme au niveau des drivers.

Le problme des drivers n'est pas le problme de l'OS, c'est juste que les constructeurs ne veulent pas dvelopper des drivers pour 5% de la population (et je les comprends). Si Linux tait propos lors de l'achat d'un PC, je suis certain que les constructeurs se mettraient  concevoir des drivers pour Linux (rien qu' voir ATI et NVIDIA).

----------


## Mac LAK

> Tu iras dire aux millions de dveloppeurs de l'open-source qu'ils font du bricolage. Je crois pas qu'un CMS comme Drupal ne se soit fait en deux heures.


Sr que l'interface de GIMP ne fait pas du tout "bricole"... En plus d'tre anti-ergonomique, bien entendu.
Ceci tant dit, le terme "bricol" s'applique surtout  une certaine catgorie de softs gratuits, bass sur un nombre hallucinant de dpendances et/ou de chanes d'outils monstrueusement longues pour aboutir  un rsultat.

Quand tu arrives  avoir plusieurs dizaines de dpendances de librairies, et des chanes d'outils dpassant la demi-douzaine, il y a un net problme. Peut-tre pas de fonctionnalit, mais au minimum de maintenabilit, de performances et d'intgration. Et , c'est du bricolage : assurer le fonctionnel exclusivement, au dtriment de presque tout le reste, notamment l'ergonomie, l'intuitivit et l'intgration.




> Il faut arrter de dire que les logiciels propritaires sont *tous* mieux que les logiciels libres comme il faut arrter de dire que *tous* les logiciels libres sont suprieurs aux logiciels propritaires.
> Il y a du bon et du mauvais dans les deux.


Sauf que l o le logiciel propritaire fait des tudes sur l'ergonomie de ses logiciels, le libre plagie hontment, ou produit des "machins" qui sont anti-ergonomiques au possible.




> Et comment Microsoft a-t-elle obtenu ses 90% de parts de march. Avec une stratgie marketing plus que douteuse qui commence  tre remise en cause par la commission europenne. Le jour o l'on verra la vente d'ordinateurs nus sur lesquels on pourra choisir l'OS, Microsoft verra vraiment Linux comme une menace. Attention, je ne dis pas que Linux va devenir majoritaire, mais il va contribuer  faire perdre des parts de march  Microsoft.


Microsoft a *TOUJOURS* eu des concurrents, je t'encourage  relire ton histoire de l'informatique... Je l'ai dj dit, qui plus est. Tu as eu DR-DOS, OS/2, voire mme des shells comme 4DOS qui ont toujours coexist avec les quivalents Microsoft.
Microsoft a obtenu 90% de parts de march en tant tout simplement les premiers, et via une politique de dploiement maximale.

Quant au "problme" des Windows prinstalls... IE est toujours prinstall avec Windows, je n'ai pas vraiment vu le problme pour que Firefox s'impose malgr tout !
Faut arrter avec a, quand mme : d'une part, cela fait vingt ans que l'on peut acheter son PC en pices dtaches, sans aucun OS. D'autre part, personne ne t'as jamais empch d'installer Linux dessus mme avec un Windows prinstall.
Si les gens ne le font pas, c'est qu'il y a AUSSI une raison.




> Parce que c'est vrai que les menus Gnome sont les moins intuitifs du monde.
> Je suis dsol, mais quand j'ai besoin d'un traitement de texte ou d'un tableur sous Gnome, l'ergonomie des menus est l pour m'aider : 
> Applications -> Bureautique
> Mais vu que tu n'as essay que Mandriva, tu n'as pas du dcouvrir Gnome.


En fait, j'ai essay Gnome principalement sur une RHEL5... Et je n'ai pas t convaincu, loin de l. KDE a au moins l'avantage d'tre un peu plus clean  l'il, mme s'il reste plus lent que Windows  l'affichage.

Aprs, toi, tu trouves peut-tre ergonomique (ou "intuitif") certains des noms choisis pour les programmes Linux, mais moi, ce n'est pas spcialement mon cas. Je suis dsol, mais "Amarok" est nettement moins parlant que "Media Player", par exemple, surtout quand c'est souvent celui install par dfaut.

----------


## zebulon94

> Faut arrter avec a, quand mme : d'une part, cela fait vingt ans que l'on peut acheter son PC en pices dtaches, sans aucun OS. D'autre part, personne ne t'as jamais empch d'installer Linux dessus mme avec un Windows prinstall.
> Si les gens ne le font pas, c'est qu'il y a AUSSI une raison.


Fais attention MAC LAK nous parlons tous de l'utilisateur lambda. Or la tu as tendance  l'oublier.... Va demander  celui qui n'y connais rien de mont son PC ou mme de modif les partition pour faire un dual boot ...
 :;):  ( Rohhh souris )

----------


## _skip

> a dpend des cas : prenons une trs courante carte rseau  base de RTL8029. Sur Linux, reconnue d'entre. Sur Windows 7, le pilote ne semble pas fourni (bien qu'existant)... quel systme gne le plus le nophyte ?


Ces situations arrivent quand la personne dcide de monter elle-mme son ordi souvent.
Est-ce que le nophyte fait a? Mais sinon c'est vrai que la carte rseau est parfois pas reconnue, donc obligation d'installer le vieux driver pourrave du CD qui a 5 ans de retard, puis d'aller mettre  jour tout a ensuite.

De toutes faons, installer un OS, reconfigurer son environnement comme on a l'habitude, c'est toujours assez long et pnible. Ou alors utiliser l'image DVD du fabricant et se battre pour jarter proprement norton antivirus du systme, c'est marrant aussi a  ::aie:: .

Du point de vue d'openSuse, faut reconnatre que c'est pas chiant  installer, du tout. C'est une distrib qui me satisfait plus qu'ubuntu personnellement, yast est super pour la configuration des runlevels et tout a... Reste le problme que mes outils ftiches sont pas disponibles dessus mais sinon l'effort fait pour viter  l'utilisateur de devoir aller plucher les mailings lists perdues au fin fond du net pour trouver les obscures commandes qui permettent de faire des tches de configuration est fortement apprciable.

----------


## zaventem

> Il faut arrter de croire que l'utilisateur est un con.


Je crois surtout que l'utilisateur n'en a rien  battre; il veut un PC qui fonctionne, tout le reste est pour lui des dtails inintressants.

De mme, combien de personne achetant une voiture se soucient de savoir qui fournit le moteur?

----------


## Invit

> Sr que l'interface de GIMP ne fait pas du tout "bricole"... En plus d'tre anti-ergonomique, bien entendu.
> Ceci tant dit, le terme "bricol" s'applique surtout  une certaine catgorie de softs gratuits, bass sur un nombre hallucinant de dpendances et/ou de chanes d'outils monstrueusement longues pour aboutir  un rsultat.


Encore une fois, tu fais une gnralit  partir d'un exemple.
A ce moment l, moi aussi je peux dire que les softs propritaires sont pas ergonomiques, quand on voit l'ergonomie de SAP !!!!




> Quand tu arrives  avoir plusieurs dizaines de dpendances de librairies, et des chanes d'outils dpassant la demi-douzaine, il y a un net problme. Peut-tre pas de fonctionnalit, mais au minimum de maintenabilit, de performances et d'intgration. Et , c'est du bricolage : assurer le fonctionnel exclusivement, au dtriment de presque tout le reste, notamment l'ergonomie, l'intuitivit et l'intgration.


Encore une fois, prenons l'exemple de SAP !!!!!





> Sauf que l o le logiciel propritaire fait des tudes sur l'ergonomie de ses logiciels, le libre plagie hontment, ou produit des "machins" qui sont anti-ergonomiques au possible.


Apparemment, pas chez SAP.





> Microsoft a *TOUJOURS* eu des concurrents, je t'encourage  relire ton histoire de l'informatique... Je l'ai dj dit, qui plus est. Tu as eu DR-DOS, OS/2, voire mme des shells comme 4DOS qui ont toujours coexist avec les quivalents Microsoft.


Excuses-moi, mais je crois que OS/2 est un produit dvelopp par Microsoft et IBM. [Source : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/OS/2 ]





> Microsoft a obtenu 90% de parts de march en tant tout simplement les premiers, et via une politique de dploiement maximale.


Premier en marketing pas en qualit. (Attention, dans cette phrase, je ne dis pas que Linux est de meilleure qualit que Windows).

----------


## Invit

> Je crois surtout que l'utilisateur n'en a rien  battre; il veut un PC qui fonctionne, tout le reste est pour lui des dtails inintressants.


Donc si on leur donne le choix, tu crois qu'ils vont choisir quoi ?

Rponse : Personne n'es sait rien.

Perso, mes parents tourne avec une Ubuntu, et ils s'en sortent trs bien, a fonctionne sans souci, ils n'ont pas  toucher  la ligne de commande.

Donc un PC sous Linux = un PC sous Windows pour l'utilisateur de base (mail, internet, traitement de texte, import de photos)

----------


## _skip

> A ce moment l, moi aussi je peux dire que les softs propritaires sont pas ergonomiques, quand on voit l'ergonomie de SAP !!!!
> Encore une fois, prenons l'exemple de SAP !!!!!
> Apparemment, pas chez SAP.


Mais lui prend un exemple d'un soft encens par la communaut du libre comme l'alternative  photoshop qu'il ne sera jamais.
Toi tu prends ce.... truc? Cette usine  gaz qui donne envie de gerber  tout le monde (sauf aux intgrateurs qui facturent 1500 euros/hommes par jour).   ::aie::

----------


## legalf

> Quant au "problme" des Windows pr installs... IE est toujours pr install avec Windows, je n'ai pas vraiment vu le problme pour que Firefox s'impose malgr tout !


En gros, la tu nous prouve que FireFox est mieux quIE, car il a russi  dtrner IE qui pourtant est pr install ou du moins, ltait 
Je tiens  prciser que chez moi Firefox tourne mieux sur mon ubuntu et que windows.  :;): 




> Faut arrter avec a, quand mme : d'une part, cela fait vingt ans que l'on peut acheter son PC en pices dtaches, sans aucun OS. D'autre part, personne ne t'a jamais empch d'installer Linux dessus mme avec un Windows pr install. Si les gens ne le font pas, c'est qu'il y a AUSSI une raison.


Papi Mamie vont aller monter leur ordinateur et mettre leur ubuntu. Je ne pense pas que papi mamie vont vraiment le faire.
Je ne pense pas que papi mamie vont acheter un ordinateur sans OS. Car je les voie mal installer Ubuntu comme installer Windows
Je ne pense pas que papi mamie vont dsinstaller windows pour mettre ubuntu (mme si cest trs simple)
On voit largement plus dordinateur avec windows dinstall quubuntu.

Pour moi il n'y a pas photo, cest comme a que Windows marche sur Ubuntu. En ne laissant pas le choix au nophyte.

Je suis daccord que Windows a bien dmarr, ils ont t trs fort au dbut et le sont toujours. Linux tait compliqu et on mis du temps  partir. Mais a arrive.

----------


## yoyo88

> C'est bizarre, chez moi, j'ai achet un Dell avec Ubuntu et le CD de drivers tait fournis avec. Aucun problme au niveau des drivers.


Si tu achet un pc avec ubuntu de pr install c'est normal qu'il ai pas de problme de driver. (ou alors tu t'es fait arnaqu...)






> Le problme des drivers n'est pas le problme de l'OS, c'est juste que les constructeurs ne veulent pas dvelopper des drivers pour 5% de la population (et je les comprends). Si Linux tait propos lors de l'achat d'un PC, je suis certain que les constructeurs se mettraient  concevoir des drivers pour Linux (rien qu' voir ATI et NVIDIA).


j'ai jamais eux trop de problme avec les carte graphique... mais plus avec les cartes wifi.

certes le problme vient des constructeurs mais sa fait quand mme encore un point ngatif pour linux qui et normment pnalisant.
si nous on a dj du mal imagine ceux qui n'y connaissent rien...




> Il faut arrter de croire que l'utilisateur est un con.


Quand tu voit que certains crie qu'ils ont un virus lorsqu'il ne retrouve plus l'icne du dmineur sur leurs bureau...  ::): 
Dans mon boulot je m'occupe principalement de l'ergonomie des logiciel que l'on crer et tu imagine mme pas les demandes que je peut avoir.

Le problme c'est que nous, du fait que l'informatique c'est notre mtier, on est pas toujours en phase avec la ralit...

Les mot qui revienne souvant lorsque je bosse c'est :  "le mot Nouveau dans la fiche rapport n'est pas assez explicite, Nouveau rapport c'est mieux...(si si je vous jure ^^) " ou encore l'une de mes demande prfrer : " lorsqu'on clique sur modification je voudrait qu'on nous demande si on est sur de vouloir modifier aprs avoir effectuer les modification de plus il faudrait des bouton rouge clignotant ..."  ::aie:: 

donc si en informatique il faut prendre les gens pour des neuneu car mme install un logiciel peut tre un parcours du combattant pour certains. ("ah mon dieu!!! il me demande si je suis sur de bien vouloir install!!!!!!!! je fait quoi??? "  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Invit

> Si tu achet un pc avec ubuntu de pr install c'est normal qu'il ai pas de problme de driver. (ou alors tu t'es fait arnaqu...)
> 
> j'ai jamais eux trop de problme avec les carte graphique... mais plus avec les cartes wifi.
> 
> certes le problme vient des constructeurs mais sa fait quand mme encore un point ngatif pour linux qui et normment pnalisant.
> si nous on a dj du mal imagine ceux qui n'y connaissent rien...


Ce que tu cris prouve bien ce que je dis : papy mamy peuvent aussi acheter un ordinateur avec linux de prinstall. Cela ne leur posera aucun problme.

Ma bataille est ici, pas pour imposer le logiciel libre, mais pour faire que Microsoft ne l'crase pas. Je suis pour qu'on prinstalle des ordinateurs avec Linux et que ces ordinateurs soient galement vendus dans les grandes surfaces. Il faut laisser le choix  l'utilisateur.
Pour en revenir  l'exemple des voitures, on ne nous impose pas d'acheter le GPS qui va avec notre voiture, on nous laisse le choix.





> Le problme c'est que nous, du fait que l'informatique c'est notre mtier, on est pas toujours en phase avec la ralit...
> 
> Les mot qui revienne souvant lorsque je bosse c'est :  "le mot Nouveau dans la fiche rapport n'est pas assez explicite, Nouveau rapport c'est mieux...(si si je vous jure ^^) " ou encore l'une de mes demande prfrer : " lorsqu'on clique sur modification je voudrait qu'on nous demande si on est sur de vouloir modifier aprs avoir effectuer les modification de plus il faudrait des bouton rouge clignotant ..." 
> 
> donc si en informatique il faut prendre les gens pour des neuneu car mme install un logiciel peut tre un parcours du combattant pour certains. ("ah mon dieu!!! il me demande si je suis sur de bien vouloir install!!!!!!!! je fait quoi??? " )


Je ne pense pas qu'il faut prendre les gens pour des neuneu, parce qu'en prenant les gens pour des neuneu, ils restent neuneu, il vaudrait mieux leur expliquer les choses plutt que de leur mettre un ordinateur entre les mains et de les laisser se dbrouiller.
Les ordinateurs se sont dmocratiser, mais les connaissances de la population n'ont pas volue, donc c'est que les informaticiens s'y sont mal pris (et je me met dans le lot).

----------


## _skip

> Pour en revenir  l'exemple des voitures, on ne nous impose pas d'acheter le GPS qui va avec notre voiture, on nous laisse le choix.


Mauvais exemple que l'automobile parce que je te jure que si tu achtes une voiture allemande un jour, tu vas savoir ce que c'est de payer les options 3 fois ce qu'elles valent sans avoir le choix.
L'autoradio est intgr au tableau de bord, tout comme le gps sur les modles rcents. Petite parenthse pas mchante.




> Je ne pense pas qu'il faut prendre les gens pour des neuneu, parce qu'en prenant les gens pour des neuneu, ils restent neuneu, il vaudrait mieux leur expliquer les choses plutt que de leur mettre un ordinateur entre les mains et de les laisser se dbrouiller.
> Les ordinateurs se sont dmocratiser, mais les connaissances de la population n'ont pas volue, donc c'est que les informaticiens s'y sont mal pris (et je me met dans le lot).


Je sais pas dans quoi tu bosses et qui sont vos clients mais perso, pour avoir travailler dans une entreprise qui dveloppait un mini logiciel de gestion, je peux t'assurer que bon nombre de gens sont hermtiques  l'ide et que c'est pas toi qui va les intresser  l'informatique.

Pour eux c'est simple, c'est pas leur boulot, a les intresse pas, c'est tout. C'est mme pas la peine d'essayer d'y remdier, tu te prendrais limite des grossirets.   ::aie:: 
C'est ton boulot de t'arranger pour leur faire faire ce qu'ils veulent avec le minimum d'efforts possibles, sinon ils se mettent en groupe de 3-4, ils vont se plaindre  leurs suprieurs et c'est le projet entier qui est dans la merde (situation vcue).

----------


## Invit

> Mauvais exemple que l'automobile parce que je te jure que si tu achtes une voiture allemande un jour, tu vas savoir ce que c'est de payer les options 3 fois ce qu'elles valent sans avoir le choix.
> L'autoradio est intgr au tableau de bord, tout comme le gps sur les modles rcents. Petite parenthse pas mchante.


Je sais pas, mais moi, sans faire de pub, chez ce constructeur, tu as le choix du GPS ou pas. Tu as aussi le choix de plein de choses. 
Lien : http://ak4-fr.audi.de/controller?nex...andant=accx-fr





> Je sais pas dans quoi tu bosses et qui sont vos clients mais perso, pour avoir travailler dans une entreprise qui dveloppait un mini logiciel de gestion, je peux t'assurer que bon nombre de gens sont hermtiques  l'ide et que c'est pas toi qui va les intresser  l'informatique.
> 
> Pour eux c'est simple, c'est pas leur boulot, a les intresse pas, c'est tout. C'est mme pas la peine d'essayer d'y remdier, tu te prendrais limite des grossirets.


C'est aussi parce que personne les y obligent. Si le patron de la bote dcide que tout le monde doit avoir suivi une formation de 2 jours en informatique pour pouvoir toucher un ordinateur, tu verras qu'il y en a qui vont s'y intresser. La formation tant sanctionn par un questionnaire pour savoir si ils ont suivi.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Fais attention MAC LAK nous parlons tous de l'utilisateur lambda. Or la tu as tendance  l'oublier.... Va demander  celui qui n'y connais rien de mont son PC ou mme de modif les partition pour faire un dual boot ...


Ah, je suis dsol, mais il parait que Linux s'installe en trois clics "comme Windows"... Mme si c'est bien plus que trois clics et cinq minutes, il faut reconnatre que si c'est juste pour utiliser 100% du disque, les distribs actuelles se dbrouillent trs bien et ne te posent pas plus de questions que Windows ("Voulez-vous utiliser l'intgralit du disque ? O/N"). Je ne parle pas non plus de dual boot, mais simplement de remplacer Windows par Linux, ce qui est une opration  peu prs aussi simple que d'installer Windows.
Or, ce mouvement gnral n'est pourtant pas fait, et quoi qu'en disent les plus acharns des Linuxiens, 4% de parts de march est RISIBLE.

Donc, forcment, une grande surface ne peut pas s'intresser  un march aussi faible et ridicule : ils travaillent en VOLUMES, prennent LE produit qui marche le mieux et dlaissent les outsiders. Le choix, tu l'as chez l'assembleur (du coin ou en ligne), chez certaines marques / constructeurs, et srement pas chez Leclerc ou Auchan !!
Pour autant, est-ce que la majorit des PC sont achets au supermarch ? Srement pas... La plupart des utilisateurs, actuellement, achtent leur PC dans une boutique, _o ils ont le choix de l'OS_. Et malgr a, ils prennent surtout Windows...




> Encore une fois, tu fais une gnralit  partir d'un exemple.


Non, je donne un exemple pour illustrer la gnralit... C'est trs diffrent.




> A ce moment l, moi aussi je peux dire que les softs propritaires sont pas ergonomiques, quand on voit l'ergonomie de SAP !!!!


Et y'a un quivalent "libre", que l'on puisse comparer leur ergonomie ? :-D




> Excuses-moi, mais je crois que OS/2 est un produit dvelopp par Microsoft et IBM. [Source : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/OS/2 ]


Au lieu de juste chercher la rfrence Wikipdia, essaie aussi de lire au moins la premire phrase de l'article :


> OS/2 est un systme d'exploitation cr par Microsoft et IBM, *qui ensuite a t dvelopp par IBM seul*.


A l'poque, cela avait fait pas mal de bruit, d'ailleurs, cette sparation...




> Premier en marketing pas en qualit. (Attention, dans cette phrase, je ne dis pas que Linux est de meilleure qualit que Windows).


Bravo, tu as donc dcouvert que le but des socits commerciales est le profit, en gnral mesur en CA et en parts de march ??




> En gros, la tu nous prouve que FireFox est mieux quIE, car il a russi  dtrner IE qui pourtant est pr install ou du moins, ltait


Non, je dis que la pr-installation d'IE sur les Windows n'a absolument pas gn le dploiement de Firefox. Je n'ai pas dit qu'il tait mieux non plus (d'ailleurs, la version 3.5 est plutt une rgression, je trouve)... IE a ses cts pratiques (ActiveX notamment), Firefox aussi (correcteur orthographique). Entre les deux, a se vaut : IE est plus rapide au dmarrage, Firefox plus rapide sur le dcodage des pages. IE ne "bloque" pas sur les ouvertures d'onglet (par moments, on pourrait croire que FF est monothread tellement il se fige), FF possde une meilleure gestion des mots de passe. Etc.
Par extension, je ne vois pas en quoi un Windows prinstall serait une "contrainte" pour empcher la diffusion de Linux : l'assembleur prs de chez moi, par exemple, propose au choix du Windows ou du Linux sur ses machines. Installer Linux est, apparemment,  la porte de tout le monde.

Donc, si les utilisateurs restent sous Windows, c'est pour une bonne raison, et non, il n'y a pas de conspiration Microsoft qui menace de tuer ton chat si jamais tu installes un Linux... 




> Pour moi il n'y a pas photo, cest comme a que Windows marche sur Ubuntu. En ne laissant pas le choix au nophyte.


Sr : le nophyte 100% isol qui n'a personne dans son entourage plus ou moins proche pour le conseiller, c'est un cas de figure tellement courant... D'ailleurs, qui achte un ordinateur, surtout pour se limiter au net et aux mails, s'ils n'ont personne  qui crire ? Personnes qui possdent donc forcment un ordinateur ?

Papy et Mamie vont simplement demander  leur petit-fils de faire la manip, ou au fils du voisin "qui s'y connait", tout simplement. S'ils restent sous Windows malgr la possibilit de choisir (que tu sembles vouloir ignorer  tout prix), il y a une raison.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Les ordinateurs se sont dmocratiser, mais les connaissances de la population n'ont pas volue, donc c'est que les informaticiens s'y sont mal pris (et je me met dans le lot).


Et si c'tait plutt que les informaticiens avaient bien fait leur boulot, et rendu l'usage de l'ordinateur plus intuitif et moins technico-technique, du moins sous Windows ?  ::twisted:: 




> Si le patron de la bote dcide que tout le monde doit avoir suivi une formation de 2 jours en informatique pour pouvoir toucher un ordinateur, tu verras qu'il y en a qui vont s'y intresser. La formation tant sanctionn par un questionnaire pour savoir si ils ont suivi.


Mmmm, je vois... Donc, la mentalit "goulag" ? Tu apprends de force sinon c'est la matraque ?

Je comprends pourquoi Linux ne s'impose pas, si vous tentez de convertir les Windowsiens  coup de menaces et de "travail obligatoire" pour apprendre  utiliser un autre soft (sous Linux), alors que celui qu'ils utilisent depuis des annes (sous Windows) est parfaitement intuitif... 

Ce n'est pas un point Godwin, mais tu t'en approches dangereusement !  ::mouarf::

----------


## yoyo88

> Les ordinateurs se sont dmocratiser, mais les connaissances de la population n'ont pas volue, donc c'est que les informaticiens s'y sont mal pris (et je me met dans le lot).


=> il faut de la formation, c'est claire. Cependant la formation a un coup, pour un rsultat parfois mdiocre quand on vois certains utilisateur qui ne son mme pas capable de lire un manuelle d'utilisation ou l'aide en ligne. (se forum est un bonne exemple... y'a plein de tuto et de FAQ mais y'en a qui arrive quand mme a pos des questions du genre : "comment on fait pour afficher un message?")

l'ergonomie dans les logiciels et OS (et pas qu'au niveau ergonomie affichage) sont justement la pour aider l'utilisateur et paradoxalement c'est parce que c'est simple d'utilisation que personne ne lit un manuelle ou fait des recherche (tellement plus simple de demander...).
cependant c'est normal, l'ordinateur est un outils, s'y c'est trop "chian"  utiliser sa sert a rien.

perso j'en ai rien a faire que ma perceuse ai un moteur lectrique je veut juste brancher la prise et perc mon mur. si faut que je commence a devoir lire mon manuelle d'utilisation de 40 pages non traduit en franais pour pouvoir changer mon foret...  :;):

----------


## Invit

> S'ils restent sous Windows malgr la possibilit de choisir (que tu sembles vouloir ignorer  tout prix), il y a une raison.


La raison est la mme que celle pourquoi l'iPhone est en rupture de stock, l'utilisation de masse.

Et en ce qui concerne OS/2, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais Microsoft a quand mme particip  son dveloppement  ce que je sache. Ils n'ont pas juste investit de l'argent  perte  ::aie::  .

Sinon, aprs tout cela, je vais arrter de rpondre sur ce fil de discussion qui de toute faon en mnera  rien.
J'crivai mes quelques messages dans l'espoir de trouver enfin un fil de discussion sur le sujet avec des gens un minimum ouvert.
Je suis un utilisateur rgulier de Windows, des produits Microsoft, mais galement des produits made in open-source. J'utilise couramment les deux systmes. Je pense que chaque systme  ces avantages et ses inconvnients. Je ne doute pas de la capacit des dveloppeurs Microsoft, ni  celle des dveloppeurs de logiciels libres  concevoir des produits qui ont chacun leur utilit.
Maintenant, ce que je dteste le plus, ce n'est pas les produits Microsoft, c'est la philosophie qui va avec. Cette philosophie est galement celle qui m'loigne encore plus d'Apple. 
"Tu achtes un de nos produits, alors il faut aussi que tu achtes un autre produit pour que cela fonctionne". (Exemple de Visual Studio avec Windows).
Chez Apple c'est encore pire, ils te vendent aussi le matriel en plus des logiciels.

Donc aprs ceci, je vous souhaite bonne route  tous et bonne continuation.

----------


## zebulon94

Encore une fois ton post montre ton enttement, sincerement sa devient fatigant ... surtout que tu rpond quasiment  coter de se que je te disais et que tu ne prend pas en compte mon prcdent post mais allons-y une fois de plus.




> Ah, je suis dsol, mais il parait que Linux s'installe en trois clics "comme Windows"... Mme si c'est bien plus que trois clics et cinq minutes, il faut reconnatre que si c'est juste pour utiliser 100% du disque, les distribs actuelles se dbrouillent trs bien et ne te posent pas plus de questions que Windows ("Voulez-vous utiliser l'intgralit du disque ? O/N").


euh ... que dire  par que sa illustre plutot pas mal se que j'crivais plus haut. Mais bon c'est pas grave on commence  avoir l'habitude :;): 





> Je ne parle pas non plus de dual boot, mais simplement de remplacer Windows par Linux, ce qui est une opration  peu prs aussi simple que d'installer Windows.


Effectivement il est claire que tout le monde sais remplacer windows par linux .... ( au passage s'tait ironique  ::D: ) Une fois encore tu n'as pas bien lu mon prcdent poste ... ou peut tre que tu ne veux pas le comprendre  ::oops:: 





> Pour autant, est-ce que la majorit des PC sont achets au supermarch ? Srement pas... La plupart des utilisateurs, actuellement, achtent leur PC dans une boutique, o ils ont le choix de l'OS. Et malgr a, ils prennent surtout Windows...


Allez on recommence, mon prcdent poste parl des utilisateurs lambda, et dsol de te contredir, ils achtent leurs PCs chez Auchan, castorama, et le plus souvent  la fnac .... Mais dis moi se ne serai pas des boutiques o il n'y a pas de choix d'OS prinstall ...?

Soit tu as perdu de vue se qu'tait un utilisateur lambda, soit tu est entt ...?

D.

----------


## _skip

> C'est aussi parce que personne les y obligent. Si le patron de la bote dcide que tout le monde doit avoir suivi une formation de 2 jours en informatique pour pouvoir toucher un ordinateur, tu verras qu'il y en a qui vont s'y intresser. La formation tant sanctionn par un questionnaire pour savoir si ils ont suivi.


Ce serait le cas dans un monde merveilleux, pour ce qui est de celui-ci et de sa politique du moindre investissement, c'est dlicat (mme si  terme le support aurait peut tre moins de boulot). Quand bien mme, j'ai vu des situations ou des entreprises ont informatis des tches qui taient manuelles (saisie de bons de travail), t'imagines pas la raction du personnel  quel point elle tait ngative.

(Pour audi, j'ai achet une A3 y'a 2 semaines  ::mouarf:: , super les options quand on paie la marque mais bon, me suis fais plaisir  ::aie:: )

----------


## yoyo88

> "Tu achtes un de nos produits, alors il faut aussi que tu achtes un autre produit pour que cela fonctionne". (Exemple de Visual Studio avec Windows).


rien ne d'oblige a acheter Visual Studio si tu veut programmer.sous Windows y'a un sacr paquet d'IDE. 
aprs c'est sur que si tu veut l'un des meilleurs IDE du march...




> Allez on recommence, mon prcdent poste parl des utilisateurs lambda, et dsol de te contredir, ils achtent leurs PCs chez Auchan, castorama, et le plus souvent  la fnac .... Mais dis moi se ne serai pas des boutiques o il n'y a pas de choix d'OS prinstall ...?


de toute faon si tu va voir le chef de rayons et que tu lui parle de linux il te rpondra qu'il a que du HP et du Acer...

----------


## Mac LAK

> La raison est la mme que celle pourquoi l'iPhone est en rupture de stock, l'utilisation de masse.


Ne confondrais-tu pas causes et consquences ??




> Et en ce qui concerne OS/2, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais Microsoft a quand mme particip  son dveloppement  ce que je sache. Ils n'ont pas juste investit de l'argent  perte  .


En effet, ils ont sorti NT grce au boulot fait sur OS/2...




> Maintenant, ce que je dteste le plus, ce n'est pas les produits Microsoft, c'est la philosophie qui va avec. Cette philosophie est galement celle qui m'loigne encore plus d'Apple.
> "Tu achtes un de nos produits, alors il faut aussi que tu achtes un autre produit pour que cela fonctionne". (Exemple de Visual Studio avec Windows).
> Chez Apple c'est encore pire, ils te vendent aussi le matriel en plus des logiciels.


Sr que sous Linux, t'es pas oblig d'installer un Linux pour utiliser les logiciels natifs ? Je peux donc utiliser un WM KDE sur Windows, par exemple ? Ou je peux charger un binaire PowerPC et le faire tourner sur un x86 ?
Chaque OS impose en partie le matriel, et il est tout aussi vident qu'une application native  un OS ne tournera jamais sur un autre OS sans un mulateur / virtualisateur...

Dans l'exemple des bagnoles ci-dessus, c'est comme si tu te plaignais que tu ne puisses pas utiliser des pices Renault pour rparer ton Audi, ou qu'il tait injuste que tu sois oblig de mettre du SP95 dans ta voiture alors que le Diesel est moins cher.




> Allez on recommence, mon prcdent poste parl des utilisateurs lambda, et dsol de te contredir, ils achtent leurs PCs chez Auchan, castorama, et le plus souvent  la fnac .... Mais dis moi se ne serai pas des boutiques o il n'y a pas de choix d'OS prinstall ...?


Cf. le paragraphe un peu plus haut sur les supermarchs : c'est NORMAL qu'ils ne proposent pas le choix... Quand je vois qu'au Leclerc du coin, il n'y a dj pas toujours de Pepsi dans les rayons (le Coca y est toujours, sans exceptions, par contre), t'imagines quoi pour un truc  4% de parts de march ??

Pour la Fnac, l, cela dpend surtout des constructeurs. Mais sinon, aucun souci, ils t'installeront un Linux dessus si a te chante, aucun problme... Cela te cotera quasiment le prix d'une licence Windows en main-d'uvre, mais tu auras ton Linux.

----------


## zebulon94

> Cf. le paragraphe un peu plus haut sur les supermarchs : c'est NORMAL qu'ils ne proposent pas le choix... Quand je vois qu'au Leclerc du coin, il n'y a dj pas toujours de Pepsi dans les rayons (le Coca y est toujours, sans exceptions, par contre), t'imagines quoi pour un truc  4% de parts de march ??
> 
> Pour la Fnac, l, cela dpend surtout des constructeurs. Mais sinon, aucun souci, ils t'installeront un Linux dessus si a te chante, aucun problme... Cela te cotera quasiment le prix d'une licence Windows en main-d'uvre, mais tu auras ton Linux.


Je suis d'accord avec toi que dans la philosophie marketing 4% c'est rien. Mais encore une fois tu ne rpond pas au post. Je le fais plus simplement : tu disais que tout le monde acheter les PCs autre part que dans un supermarch et je te contredisais (c'est mieu expliqu comme cela ? )

ref : 


> Pour autant, est-ce que la majorit des PC sont achets au supermarch ? Srement pas... La plupart des utilisateurs, actuellement, achtent leur PC dans une boutique, o ils ont le choix de l'OS. Et malgr a, ils prennent surtout Windows...



Pour ce qui est de la Fnac sa mrite vrification et sa tombe bien je dois y aller se soir, donc je vrifierais. Il est vrai que je n'ais jamais pos cette question et qui plus est je n'achete pas mes pc la bas ^^  Le seul magasin qui faisait cela tait PC City ou il proposait soit Windows soit Ubuntu (seulement pour certain pc) et s'tait cris sur la fiche PCs. Maintenant je ne sais pas s'il ralise cette opration encore.

D.

----------


## yoyo88

> Pour ce qui est de la Fnac sa mrite vrification et sa tombe bien je dois y aller se soir et donc je vrifierais.
> D.


oui tu peut te faire install un linux me semble t'il... mais faut le demander et donc tomber sur un vendeur comptant (encore cas la fnac sa va) 
mais il me semble que tu peut le demander aussi en grande surface. (il renvoie le pc au constructeur) 
mais les frais sont  ta charge... (et pas sur que tu soit gagnant)

----------


## legalf

> Donc, si les utilisateurs restent sous Windows, c'est pour une bonne raison, et non, il n'y a pas de conspiration Microsoft qui menace de tuer ton chat si jamais tu installes un Linux...


On va faire un retour il y a 10 ans.
Oui, je suis daccord avec toi, Windows tait clairement plus simple  utiliser, oui je suis daccord avec toi que ctait plus stable et oui ctait plus ergonomique que linux (point de vu bureautique.)
Windows a pu faire simposer tranquillement et se faire un grand nom que tout le monde connat.
Entre temps, Linux cest fait lennemi public numro un de lutilisateur lambda.

De nos jours.
Linux commence srieusement  faire quelque chose facile, ergonomique et stable (au niveau bureautique), malheureusement, la rputation de la grosse daube fait pour les geek est toujours en place, et restera toujours en place tant que des personnes descendra ce petit OS qui fait tout pour enlever cette mauvaise rputation quil a.

Je trouve pourtant quil fait de gros effort pour aller dans le sens de lutilisateur lambda (ce que beaucoup ne pense pas)

4%, je suis daccord que cest peu, mais tu nous le sors un peu trop souvent, mais tu ne lanalyse pas. Moi je voie 4% cest 3% de mieux quil y a 5 ans Il a donc avanc. Je nai pas trouv les chiffres pour windows, mais est quil a augment de 3% ???




> Sr : le nophyte 100% isol qui n'a personne dans son entourage plus ou moins proche pour le conseiller, c'est un cas de figure tellement courant... D'ailleurs, qui achte un ordinateur, surtout pour se limiter au net et aux mails, s'ils n'ont personne  qui crire ? Personnes qui possdent donc forcment un ordinateur ?


Aprs hsitation, je me suis dis que je mtais tromper de mot en utilisant nophyte. Mais non, cest juste toi qui le transforme dans le sens que tu aimerais bien avoir pour descendre littralement mes propos.
En plus en fonction de tes propos a toi, je voie que tu veux que les personnes sans ami nest pas le droit  un ordinateur. Bravo la mentalit  :;):  





> Papy et Mamie vont simplement demander  leur petit-fils de faire la manip, ou au fils du voisin "qui s'y connait", tout simplement. S'ils restent sous Windows malgr la possibilit de choisir (que tu sembles vouloir ignorer  tout prix), il y a une raison.


Papi, mamie et beaucoup de monde vont faire leur course dans un super march. Cest un FAIT.
Dans un super march nous voyons de plus en plus des ordinateurs avec un bon vieux windows. Cest un FAIT.
Malheureusement, lutilisateur lambda nachte pas leur PC dans un magasin spcialis car trop chre. Donc  ce moment la, il achte ce quil trouve. Le PC avec Windows.
Il y a un choix effectivement entre acheter facilement pas chre dans une grande surface un Windows. Ou acheter dans un magasin spcialis et avoir vraiment le choix entre windows et linux

Au fait, jai dj encourag du monde  prendre un windows quun linux. Car cette personne jouait ou tait habituer  un logiciel spcifique a windows. Comme jai dj encourag des personnes  changer leur windows en linux. Pour le moment, jai eu que des trs bon retour dans les deux cas  :;):

----------


## zebulon94

> Au fait, jai dj encourag du monde  prendre un windows quun linux. Car cette personne jouait ou tait habituer  un logiciel spcifique a windows. Comme jai dj encourag des personnes  changer leur windows en linux. Pour le moment, jai eu que des trs bon retour dans les deux cas


Je me joins  toi, pour la petite histoire j'ai mme t surpris en voyant une amie utilisatrice lambda ( fac de medecine ) utiliser ubuntu et me venter ses mrites. se qui nous a valu de nous raprocher.... Que c'est beau l'informatique .  ::aie::  ::oops::  ::ccool:: 

D.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Pour ce qui est de la Fnac sa mrite vrification et sa tombe bien je dois y aller se soir, donc je vrifierais. Il est vrai que je n'ais jamais pos cette question et qui plus est je n'achete pas mes pc la bas ^^  Le seul magasin qui faisait cela tait PC City ou il proposait soit Windows soit Ubuntu (seulement pour certain pc) et s'tait cris sur la fiche PCs. Maintenant je ne sais pas s'il ralise cette opration encore.


N'importe quelle boutique / assembleur te fait ce que tu veux sans soucis... J'ai achet mon dernier PC en pices dtaches, mais je n'avais pas du tout envie de me faire ch...  le monter : cela m'a cot 50 euros, mais il tait "tout prt".
Tout est possible, tant que t'alignes les thunes...  ::D: 




> Entre temps, Linux cest fait lennemi public numro un de lutilisateur lambda.


Chose qu'ils ont sciemment cherche et revendique, je te rappelle...




> 4%, je suis daccord que cest peu, mais tu nous le sors un peu trop souvent, mais tu ne lanalyse pas. Moi je voie 4% cest 3% de mieux quil y a 5 ans Il a donc avanc. Je nai pas trouv les chiffres pour windows, mais est quil a augment de 3% ???


Ce que tu ne vois pas, c'est que Linux, sur ce sujet, est  la bourre de VINGT ANS. Tu crois sincrement qu'ils pourraient remonter la pente en un an ? Ou mme deux ? Avec un leader (MS / Windows) qui lui aussi continue d'voluer ?




> En plus en fonction de tes propos a toi, je voie que tu veux que les personnes sans ami nest pas le droit  un ordinateur. Bravo la mentalit


Le nophyte de base (ou "lambda" si tu prfres) n'achtes pas un ordinateur sans raisons. En gnral, il y est pouss par envie (jeux, logiciels, photos, etc.), et donc se renseignera. L'autre cas frquent est qu'il y est pouss par ses proches, pour garder un contact plus facile (MSN, mails, Skype, etc.).
Dans tous les cas, la personne sans amis ni proches ni besoins spcifiques est rarement accro  l'informatique, et donc ressent rarement le besoin d'acheter un ordinateur.




> Il y a un choix effectivement entre acheter facilement pas chre dans une grande surface un Windows. Ou acheter dans un magasin spcialis et avoir vraiment le choix entre windows et linux


Tiens ? Je croyais qu'un des arguments-massue, c'tait le prix ? Parce que l, t'es en train de nous dire que pour avoir un PC pas cher, faut le prendre sous Windows au supermarch...  :;):

----------


## rberthou

> En quoi Microsoft se fout-il des dveloppeurs ?
> ...
> Mais pour dvelopper et crer des applis Windows je suis parfaitement satisfait des outils Microsoft.


Je travaille dans l'informatique depuis plus de 20 ans et j'ai du abandonner OBLIGATOIREMENT les technos MS propritaires suivantes suite  un changement de politique de leur part :
- *les contrles VBX* : lors du passage a WIN32 (Microsoft les dissaient non compatible avec WIN32 alors que seul Borland proposait  l'poque une solution pour accepter cela sous Win32)
- *Les ActiveX* dvelopper en java (MS via VisualJ++ proposait une solution trs lgante et simple pour crer un activeX  partir de toute classe Java =>  la trappe galement aprs un dsaccord avec Sun)
- *VB6* : on doit migrer et le passage  .Net n'est pas sans impacte sur le code loin de l...
- J'en oublie surement ...




> Et puis ce que tu as gratuit d'un cot tu le repaies de l'autres.
> La gratuit on en reparlera...
> 
> C'est extrmement discutable ; moi en tant que chef d'entreprise je me vois mal payer des gens qui vont passer leur temps pour aller trifouiller dans un code source...
> Aller modifier un code source d'accord ? Mais est-ce vraiment utile ?


L'accs au code source ne veux pas dire que votre socit devra modifier ce code (loin de l)
J'apprcie par contre le fait de savoir que pour tel "logiciel install" je ne suis pas (trop) li  une socit pour en assur la maintenance et l'volution.
(

----------


## zebulon94

> Tout est possible, tant que t'alignes les thunes...


A 200% d'accord avec toi...




> Tu crois sincrement qu'ils pourraient remonter la pente en un an ? Ou mme deux ? Avec un leader (MS / Windows) qui lui aussi continue d'voluer ?


Sincerement oui pour moi si ubuntu continue sur cette lanc il se peut que dans les annes  venir (sans les quantifier ) il y ai une vritable concurence.




> Le nophyte de base (ou "lambda" si tu prfres) n'achtes pas un ordinateur sans raisons. En gnral, il y est pouss par envie (jeux, logiciels, photos, etc.), et donc se renseignera. L'autre cas frquent est qu'il y est pouss par ses proches, pour garder un contact plus facile (MSN, mails, Skype, etc.).
> Dans tous les cas, la personne sans amis ni proches ni besoins spcifiques est rarement accro  l'informatique, et donc ressent rarement le besoin d'acheter un ordinateur.


euh .... moyennement d'accord, pour illustrer ma pense je dirais ... La curiosit est un vilain dfaut (... Bon ceci dis sa ne s'applique pas  l"informatique  :8-):  )




> Tiens ? Je croyais qu'un des arguments-massue, c'tait le prix ? Parce que l, t'es en train de nous dire que pour avoir un PC pas cher, faut le prendre sous Windows au supermarch...


euh.. l... NON !

D.

----------


## yoyo88

> Citation:
> Envoy par Mac LAK  
> Tiens ? Je croyais qu'un des arguments-massue, c'tait le prix ? Parce que l, t'es en train de nous dire que pour avoir un PC pas cher, faut le prendre sous Windows au supermarch...
> 			
> 		
> 
> euh.. l... NON !


malheuresment si tu veut un ordi pas cher tu va a Aldy acheter un MEDION...

 ::aie::

----------


## zebulon94

pour 500 ... sa ne me revien pas beaucoup plus chre en montant moi mme le pc ... mais bon pour les utilisateurs lambda il est vrai que c'est une "bonne" solution


D.

----------


## legalf

> N'importe quelle boutique / assembleur te fait ce que tu veux sans soucis... J'ai achet mon dernier PC en pices dtaches, mais je n'avais pas du tout envie de me faire ch...  le monter : cela m'a cot 50 euros, mais il tait "tout prt". Tout est possible, tant que t'alignes les thunes...


Personnellement, toutes les fois ou je suis aller dans une boutique spcialiser (FNAC nest pas spcialis) Je trouvais le magasin un peu vide, carrment dsert Car souvent trop cher, la peur de se faire entuber, avoir trop de choix ou trop compliqu. Ce sont toutes les excuses que jai dj entendues 




> Chose qu'ils ont sciemment cherche et revendique, je te rappelle...


Ca je te laccord compltement, je nai jamais dis que ctait intelligent de leur part de faire a. Je nai mme jamais dis quils taient intelligents  ::P:  




> Ce que tu ne vois pas, c'est que Linux, sur ce sujet, est  la bourre de VINGT ANS. Tu crois sincrement qu'ils pourraient remonter la pente en un an ? Ou mme deux ? Avec un leader (MS / Windows) qui lui aussi continue d'voluer ?


La je ne te comprends pas quand tu dis que je ne voie pas quil a du retard. Je croie justement que cest exactement ce que jai dis quand jai fais mon retour en arrire.
Et jai toujours dis quil nallait pas remonter la pente en une anne. Bien au contraire, il va faire a (peut tre) en plusieurs annes.
Mais toi, ce que tu oublies vite, cest le sujet du topic. La progressions de linux (encore un FAIT) peut faire inquiter MS pour un avenir plus ou moins proche (en fait, je dirais un avenir loign)




> Le nophyte de base (ou "lambda" si tu prfres) n'achtes pas un ordinateur sans raisons. En gnral, il y est pouss par envie (jeux, logiciels, photos, etc.), et donc se renseignera. L'autre cas frquent est qu'il y est pouss par ses proches, pour garder un contact plus facile (MSN, mails, Skype, etc.). Dans tous les cas, la personne sans amis ni proches ni besoins spcifiques est rarement accro  l'informatique, et donc ressent rarement le besoin d'acheter un ordinateur.


(MSN, Skype, mails, internet, bureautique) bon en gros, tu peux avoir la mme chose sous Ubuntu, la je conseil lutilisateur de passer sur Ubuntu, car pour le moment, il pourra mme aller sur des sites X il naura pas trop de problme (pour le moment) Que sur Windows, tu as toutes les chances de te choper une saloperie
(Jeux, logiciel spcifique a windows, photos) Je lui dirais dacheter windows  :;): 




> Tiens ? Je croyais qu'un des arguments-massue, c'tait le prix ? Parce que l, t'es en train de nous dire que pour avoir un PC pas cher, faut le prendre sous Windows au supermarch...


Largument massue si tu achtes que lOS Mais avec un ordinateur si tu nes pas dans un magasin spcialiser ou un ordinateur avec Windows sera plus cher quun ordinateur avec ubuntu (Jai pu voir a quand je suis aller voir le dsert). 
Dans un super march ils peuvent casser les prix car ils font des achats de gros. Et le fait quils prfrent acheter un ordinateur avec Windows que linux et quand mme un peu bidon. De ce que jai dj pu entendre, aprs si cela est vrai, je ne sais pas.

----------


## zebulon94

legalf peux tu m'expliquer ton post avec ton dossier antenne ? 

D.

----------


## legalf

> legalf peux tu m'expliquer ton post avec ton dossier antenne ? 
> 
> D.


Comme d'habitude, j'ai fais mon boulet. dsol...  ::P:

----------


## zebulon94

Ya pas de mal  :;): 

D.

----------


## Sunsawe

Wouaw!

Il suffit que je m'absente quelques heures pour que dj, tu dformes mes paroles Mac Lak!!! C'est incroyable!! (en fait.... pas tant que a...)




> L, je t'arrtes : tu ne veux PAS voir ces preuves, c'est diffrent. Tu refuses par exemple d'admettre que je sais tester et comparer deux compilateurs, ainsi que leurs vitesses d'excution. Tu refuses d'admettre qu'un OS sans ses applications ne sert  rien.


Je t'ai demand ton protocol de test, c'est de ma faute si tu n'as pas t capable de le donner? je te rappelle qu'en matire de prjug sur les gens tu es champions! c'est quand mme toi qui a commenc  attaquer tout ce qui bouge  coup de "apparement tu ne connais rien ..." avant mme d'avoir demande des explications aux gens!
Et encore une fois, dsol mais ta parole n'est pas divine alors donne une chance  chacun de se faire une opinion sur ce que tu dis.




> Dtrompes-toi. Le niveau d'assistance que procure l'OS, et/ou son homognit, sont bien au contraire cruciaux pour beaucoup de logiciels.


Beaucoup ou tous??



> a aussi, c'est un argument que tu ne veux pas entendre, car il drange beaucoup de Linuxiens : un Windows est plus homogne ("standardis") qu'un Linux... <snip>


Il faut arrter quand mme un moment. a ne change rien que de juger un OS Oa dvelopp par une quipe Da par la qualit d'un logiciel Lb dvelopp par une quipe Db est une ineptie!!! Quelques soient le systme dont tu parles! Sinon on peut trouver n'importe quel logiciel dvelopp par "Dd le boucher sans dents" et dire voil, Windows c'est nul! et Linux et Mac OS aussi! Oui parce que Dd il fait de la bouze multiplateforme!




> OK. Donc, dans tes prochains posts, tu seras gentil de prciser "kernel Linux", "kernel Windows", "Environnement Linux" et "Environnement Windows".
> Il n'y a que ceux qui veulent dformer les propos qui lisent une phrase comme "Il n'y a pas d'quivalent  Visual sous Linux" <snip>





> Rajouter une nouvelle lib  un projet ? Dix secondes sous Visual. Une bonne heure sous Linux, uniquement  cause des makefiles d'ailleurs.


 :8O:   Par contre l, il faudrait t'inventer une catgorie mauvaise foi aux JO...




> Enlves tes illres : beaucoup de socits ce sont tournes vers Windows surtout parce qu'ils sont majoritaires sur.. <snip>


Non mais l, inutile de discuter. Ce n'est pas le sujet et quand un gagne  baffouer les rgles, il y en aura toujours pour trouver a injuste et d'autres pour trouver a malin.




> Bref, au lieu de dvelopper (par exemple) N WM diffrents <snip>


Encore une fois Linux, n'est pas un WM... Linux est un noyau de systme... des gens sans ncessaires rapport entre eux ont ensuite dveloppez plusieurs projet pour ce noyau de systme... parmis lesquels des WM... il n'y a pas une "boite" Linux responsable de tout ce qui tourne sur le noyau...
Bref, a je l'ai dj dit, tu le sais dj, mais pour toi, c'est logique de juger quelqu'un par le travail d'un autre. 




> Dans ma socit, par exemple, nous n'assurons absolument AUCUN support sur les machines Linux qui auraient t modifies / patches par quelqu'un d'autre que nous... Sinon, ce serait un gouffre colossal en support. <snip>


Ralit conomique rien  redire  ce niveau. Mais prend en compte le fait que certains choisissent de faire leur propre distribution maison afin de dployer chez le client. Raisons: controle total, stabilit et peut tourner mme sur du matos ancestral.




> C'est surtout que Windows fournit une API pratique, intgre et abstraite du matriel (DirectX), simplifiant grandement le dveloppement d'un jeu l o, sous Linux, on doit se fader OpenGL, une librairie sonore X, une librairie de gestion d'IHM Y, et sans tre certain que tout tournera partout.


Je suis d'accord. Je constate que les dveloppeurs d' Unreal Tournament l'ont fait.... pas qu'une fois... et c'est quand mme pas une moiti de jeux ce truc... il faudrait leur demander pourquoi ils s'amusent  perdre de l'argent sur du dveloppement multiplateforme...  plusieurs reprises en plus... quelle horreur...




> De plus, pour un diteur, DirectX offre l'avantage de permettre de dvelopper en mme temps pour PC et XBox avec un surcot ridicule : ce n'est pas forcment ngligeable non plus.


C'est sur que c'est un avantage certain. Il me semble qu'une distribution Linux tourne sur Playstation 3... Dommage, a aurait t intressant de voir une bataille entre les deux couples  ::ccool:: 




> Et il ne t'es jamais venu  l'ide que les fonctions qui ne te "manquent pas" peuvent tre cruciales pour d'autres,


Dis moi, quelle partie de "dans mon cas" tu ne comprends pas? 



> ou qu'elles pourraient nettement amliorer ta productivit si tu t'tais pench dessus ?


Je sais que tu n'imagines pas qu'une personne n'ayant pas ton exprience puisse prtendre dvelopper quoi que ce soit... mais encore une fois, je t'assure que certains arrivent  valuer leurs besoins de manire non stupide.
Peut tre que j'ai tout simplement valu que question productivit, l'apport de Visual Studio ne valait pas les problmes engendrs par Windows. Mais peut tre pourras tu nous clairer de ta lumire divine et nous citer des fonctions de Visual Studio INDISPENSABLES  la productivit d'un dveloppeur et qui ne sont prsentes dans AUCUN autre IDE. Je te prviens, toute rponse en rapport avec .Net et technologies Microsoft sera considre comme une blague dans le mesure o ce n'est pas tout le monde qui dveloppe orient Windows (si je t'assure, y'a des fous qui font a... ils appellent a "multiplateforme"... de vrais allums....).





> Oui, parceque 99% d'entre eux omettent de dire "gratuit comme d'hab" dans la phrase.
> Si Visual existait sous Linux, mais au prix "normal", les gens ne passeraient pas sous Linux pour autant... Idem pour Photoshop, 3DSMax et autres Office, d'ailleurs. Ceux qui ne considrent Linux que pour son aspect gratuit ne font en gnral que pirater les applications Windows qu'ils "regrettent" sous Linux, il faut en tre conscient.


Mais arrte de croire que parce que tu utilises Windows t'es un bon et que parce qu'un autre utilise autre chose, c'est un abrutis de hippie barbus qui veut payer pour rien quite  faire en 60 jours ce que tu fais en 3 secs. C'est ridicule. Qui es tu pour catgoriser 99% des utilisateurs Linux? Tu as de l'exprience en psychologie omnisciente aussi? Ta mauvaise foi en certains points ne sert pas ton propos et est lassante.




> Or, aucun diteur ne lchera gratuitement un outil qui a cot des millions d'heures de dveloppement... Rciproquement, aucun outil "bricol" n'arrivera  galer un logiciel qui a demand mille fois plus de travail.


Mais arrte! C'est quoi le rapport entre la gratuit et la qualit du travail?? Combien de grosses boites font des bons produits distribus gratuitement??? Firefox? Eclipse?? MySQL(en usage priv mais quand mme)??? Postgresql???? Apache???????????????? En moindre mesure, les versions Express dveloppes par la seule boite valable  tes yeux? leur gratuit empche leur qualit?
Franchement ta remarque est ridicule.




> Tu aimes te faire ch... sur un PC  chercher partout ? C'est un choix. Mais ne considres pas cela comme "allant de soi" <snip>


Non, je considre comme allant de soi que quelqu'un lise correctement un post avant de commenter. Alors franchement, calme toi, fais une sance de physio si tu veux et relis mon post. 
J'ai dit "demande toi", je n'ai pas dit "cherche"! Est ce que tu as la capacit ncessaire pour saisir la nuance?
Dans une dmarche de comparaison de deux environnements, tu reproduis dans l'un ce que tu fais dans l'autre. Donc tu penses (si je t'assure certains le font, tout le monde n'est pas comme toi)  ce que tu voudrais faire et tu le fais. Donc tout part de l'tincelle crbrale qui dit "je veux faire a. tiens, comment on fait a ici?" puis tu commences  bouger. De la mme faon que tu explores ton windows quand tu n'y connais rien, tu explores ce systme.




> Les attaques sous Linux seraient quand mme nettement plus importantes, et privilgieraient principalement les rootkits, c'est aussi simple que a...


Je suis d'accord, mais a ne change rien  ce que tout irait plus vite et qu'il deviendrait trs vite trs compliqu pour l'apprentis hacker (dj que c'est pas simple) de dvelopper des exploits effectifs. La guerre serait plus intense.




> le libre plagie hontment, ou produit des "machins" qui sont anti-ergonomiques au possible.


Oui, on sait tous que Microsoft n'a rien  se reprocher...




> Ah, je suis dsol, mais il parait que Linux s'installe en trois clics


On t'a dit 8!!



> "comme Windows"...


Surtout pas comme windows!!!



> Mme si c'est bien plus que trois clics et cinq minutes,


On t'a dit 25 min!! mais faut lire des fois!



> il faut reconnatre que si c'est juste pour utiliser 100% du disque, les distribs actuelles se dbrouillent trs bien et ne te posent pas plus de questions que Windows ("Voulez-vous utiliser l'intgralit du disque ? O/N"). <snip>


Parce qu'il est simple  installer Windows? Et en dual boot en plus?? Je te signale que la politique Windows en DualBoot c'est "Si y'a autre chose que moi ou un frre sur le disque, je le vois pas!" Alors bonjour le dual boot!




> Pour autant, est-ce que la majorit des PC sont achets au supermarch ? Srement pas... La plupart des utilisateurs, actuellement, achtent leur PC dans une boutique, _o ils ont le choix de l'OS_. Et malgr a, ils prennent surtout Windows...


Mais tu rigoles ou quoi? C'est quoi cette dsinformation ultra fausse? Franchement tu nous avais habitu  mieux que a. Pour quelqu'un qui sait tout, tu devrais savoir que les machines d'assembleur sont les plus vendus au monde (Dell, Acer, HP pas dans l'ordre). Que ce soit dans une boutique ou un super march, le problme est le mme, la machine est livre avec un Windows pr-install et c'est pas la boutique qui donne le choix!
Arrte avec tes sottises.




> Non, je donne un exemple pour illustrer la gnralit... C'est trs diffrent.


C'est surtout que a n'a pas de sens.




> je ne vois pas en quoi un Windows prinstall serait une "contrainte" pour empcher la diffusion de Linux : l'assembleur prs de chez moi<snip>


Encore une fois, tout le monde n'est pas toi, tout le monde ne vit pas dans ta rue. C'est pas parce que tu vois a de ta fentre que c'est partout pareille. Surtout dans ce cas, c'est faux.




> Donc, si les utilisateurs restent sous Windows, c'est pour une bonne raison, et non, il n'y a pas de conspiration Microsoft qui menace de tuer ton chat si jamais tu installes un Linux...


Vraiment...?




> Papy et Mamie vont simplement demander  l<snip>


Ridicule. Papy et Mamy n'y connaissent rien,  tel point qu'ils demandent conseils pour un pc, mais vont demander  dsinstaller windows pour installer linux. tu as une logique  toutes preuves dis moi...




> Sinon, aprs tout cela, je vais arrter de rpondre sur ce fil de discussion qui de toute faon en mnera  rien.
> J'crivai mes quelques messages dans l'espoir de trouver enfin un fil de discussion sur le sujet avec des gens un minimum ouvert.
> ...
> Maintenant, ce que je dteste le plus, ce n'est pas les produits Microsoft, c'est la philosophie qui va avec. Cette philosophie est galement celle qui m'loigne encore plus d'Apple. 
> "Tu achtes un de nos produits, alors il faut aussi que tu achtes un autre produit pour que cela fonctionne". (Exemple de Visual Studio avec Windows).
> Chez Apple c'est encore pire, ils te vendent aussi le matriel en plus des logiciels.
> 
> Donc aprs ceci, je vous souhaite bonne route  tous et bonne continuation.


 ::ccool::

----------


## yoyo88

> Wouaw!
> 
> Il suffit que je m'absente quelques heures pour que dj, tu dformes mes paroles Mac Lak!!! C'est incroyable!! (en fait.... pas tant que a...)
> 
> 
> Je t'ai demand ton protocol de test, c'est de ma faute si tu n'as pas t capable de le donner? je te rappelle qu'en matire de prjug sur les gens tu es champions! c'est quand mme toi qui a commenc  attaquer tout ce qui bouge  coup de "apparement tu ne connais rien ..." avant mme d'avoir demande des explications aux gens!
> Et encore une fois, dsol mais ta parole n'est pas divine alors donne une chance  chacun de se faire une opinion sur ce que tu dis.


Parfois, c'est bon de ne prendre que le meilleur...   ::ccool:: 

tous sa pour dire que sortie du contexte certaines phrases veulent plus dire grand chose...

----------


## _skip

> Ridicule. Papy et Mamy n'y connaissent rien,  tel point qu'ils demandent conseils pour un pc, mais vont demander  dsinstaller windows pour installer linux. tu as une logique  toutes preuves dis moi...


Tu vas rire mais j'ai cru lire 
"Ridicule. Papy et Mamy n'y connaissent rien,  tel point qu'ils *te* demandent conseils pour un pc."

 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## ogaby

> Et donc on revient au dbat principal, quelles sont les raisons pour que Microsoft voit Linux comme une menace. (Ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai crit, c'est eux)


Peut-tre que cette menace n'est pas sur les parts de march mais sur les prix des licences.

Supposons un netbook avec Google OS  300. Si celui-ci est galement vendu avec seven, le prix de la licence OEM sera - disons - acceptable jusqu' 40 voire 50. En gros, pas plus de 15% du prix de la machine nue.

Mais aprs si des gens achtent des ordis classiques (ordi portable ou de bureau) avec un seven qui est plus cher que la version netbook, l les gens risquent de ne pas tre contents. On peut imaginer qu'ils lancent une procdure de remboursement pour mettre Google OS ou le seven bas de gamme.

La menace est peut-tre sur les prix des licences.

----------


## Invit

> Peut-tre que cette menace n'est pas sur les parts de march mais sur les prix des licences.
> 
> Supposons un netbook avec Google OS  300. Si celui-ci est galement vendu avec seven, le prix de la licence OEM sera - disons - acceptable jusqu' 40 voire 50. En gros, pas plus de 15% du prix de la machine nue.
> 
> Mais aprs si des gens achtent des ordis classiques (ordi portable ou de bureau) avec un seven qui est plus cher que la version netbook, l les gens risquent de ne pas tre contents. On peut imaginer qu'ils lancent une procdure de remboursement pour mettre Google OS ou le seven bas de gamme.
> 
> La menace est peut-tre sur les prix des licences.


Je fais une petite entorse avec ce que j'ia dit tout  l'heure, vu que l'on est tomb sur quelqu'un qui rpond vraiment au sujet.

Je pense que oui, le problme des netbook est un gros problme pour Microsoft. Microsoft aimerait plus un ordinateur portable plus lger avec une grosse batterie qu'un netbook  300. Avec les netbook, le prix de la licence Windows devient le "composant" le plus cher du PC. Avec un PC portable lger et avec une batterie haute capacit, Windows ne serai plus le "composant" le plus cher, la batterie tant devant.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Je t'ai demand ton protocol de test, c'est de ma faute si tu n'as pas t capable de le donner?


C'est quoi que tu n'as pas compris dans la phrase "compiler le mme projet avec Visual, puis avec GCC" ? "make all" d'un ct, "Build solution" de l'autre, c'est a que tu voulais avoir ?
Arrtes un peu de faire de la capillotraction aussi, et regarde la ralit : GCC est plus lent que CL, c'est tout !




> Peut tre que j'ai tout simplement valu que question productivit, l'apport de Visual Studio ne valait pas les problmes engendrs par Windows. Mais peut tre pourras tu nous clairer de ta lumire divine et nous citer des fonctions de Visual Studio INDISPENSABLES  la productivit d'un dveloppeur et qui ne sont prsentes dans AUCUN autre IDE. Je te prviens, toute rponse en rapport avec .Net et technologies Microsoft sera considre comme une blague dans le mesure o ce n'est pas tout le monde qui dveloppe orient Windows (si je t'assure, y'a des fous qui font a... ils appellent a "multiplateforme"... de vrais allums....).


Tu vois,  force de lire en diagonale pour troller, tu as rat un chapitre important... A savoir que 90% de mes programmes sont PORTABLES, justement.
Quand aux fonctions Visual : la facilit de gestion des plate-formes / cibles, la gestion des dpendances, les rgles personnalises, l'intgration quasi-parfaite du debug, la visibilit des options, l'aide en ligne, les liens automatiques de librairies, etc. Parmi celles dont je me sers quotidiennement, bien sr.




> Parce qu'il est simple  installer Windows? Et en dual boot en plus?? Je te signale que la politique Windows en DualBoot c'est "Si y'a autre chose que moi ou un frre sur le disque, je le vois pas!" Alors bonjour le dual boot!


J'ai explicitement dit "sans dual boot" et "en utilisant 100% du disque" (option par dfaut).




> Franchement tu nous avais habitu  mieux que a. Pour quelqu'un qui sait tout, tu devrais savoir que les machines d'assembleur sont les plus vendus au monde (Dell, Acer, HP pas dans l'ordre). Que ce soit dans une boutique ou un super march, le problme est le mme, la machine est livre avec un Windows pr-install et c'est pas la boutique qui donne le choix!


Linux chez HP
Linux chez Dell
C'est vrai, hein, les fabricants de PC ne proposent pas du tout Linux... Qui est de mauvaise foi, l ?


Le reste tant du pur troll de lecture en diagonale, je n'y rpondrais pas.

----------


## Sunsawe

@ _skip:  ::mouarf1::  mais au moins t'a relu pour voir si c'est bien ce que j'avais dit. Mais j'avoue, elle est bonne!





> ...


Il est certain que le prix de la licence de Windows n'est pas compressible  l'infini. La technique qui vise  casser les prix parce qu'on a "les reins solides" pour casser la concurrence fonctionne en gnral mais ici, il n'y a pas d'issue.

Le problme vient du fait, comme vous l'avez dit, que Windows ou du moins le prix de sa licence n'est pas adapt au produit. Mme sans concurrence, a ne se tient pas (netbook  500 euro???). Donc il y a impossibilit de vendre au tarif habituel.

Ensuite il y a le problme de la concurrence. Si Microsoft ne prend pas ce march, il ira  la concurrence. Les gens s'habitueront  autres choses que Windows et  terme, le QUASI monopole (j'espre que le QUASI tait assez gros pour certains....) est en pril.

Microsoft se retrouve donc forc d'investir un march qui ne lui est pas favorable. Seulement ce genre de matriel est vou  se multiplier (tlphone portable aussi puissance qu'un netbook ou presque mais pas autant qu'un pc portable) et ce seront autant de secteur  rendement moyens pour Microsoft. La socit risque de voir ses biens dilus dans une multitude de ces secteurs.
Ceci  moins de nous sortir 75 versions de windows adapts  chaque produit.

En fait, se pourrait il que ce soit l'mergence d'un marcher particulirement propice  des sytmes types Linux qui soit une menace pour Microsoft? Ceci parce que pour l'instant, ils n'ont pas de solutions  long terme?




> C'est quoi que tu n'as pas compris dans la phrase "compiler le mme projet avec Visual, puis avec GCC" ? "make all" d'un ct, "Build solution" de l'autre, c'est a que tu voulais avoir ?
> Arrtes un peu de faire de la capillotraction aussi, et regarde la ralit : GCC est plus lent que CL, c'est tout !


Dsol, je ne comprends toujours pas que ta parole sans preuve puisse avoir valeur de vrit absolue. Donc moi, il me faut un protocol de test et des chiffres prcis. Ainsi, je peux tirer mes conclusions moi mme. Tu sais comme lorsqu'on fait.... un test normal. Excuse moi de rflchir par moi meme.  ::mouarf:: 



> Quand aux fonctions Visual : la facilit de gestion des plate-formes / cibles, la gestion des dpendances, les rgles personnalises, l'intgration quasi-parfaite du debug, la visibilit des options, l'aide en ligne, les liens automatiques de librairies, etc. Parmi celles dont je me sers quotidiennement, bien sr.


Tu es donc sur et certain,  en mettre ta main  couper, que ces fonctions ne sont prsentes QUE dans Visual Studio et UNIQUEMENT dans Visual Studio  tel point que QUICONQUE n'utilisant pas le couple Windows + Visual Studio est FORCEMENT un dveloppeur moins efficace que celui qui l'utilise?

----------


## Mac LAK

> Dsol, je ne comprends toujours pas que ta parole sans preuve  valeur de vrit absolue. Excuse moi de rflchir par moi meme.


Et tu veux quoi alors ? Une vue d'un giga  compiler pour faire mumuse ? Un log qui pse presque 1 Mo ? Dsol, mais d'une part, je suis tenu au secret professionnel : tu n'auras donc rien concernant ce projet  part des tailles globales. D'autre part, tu peux aussi faire le test toi-mme sur un projet (de taille consquente) et voir le rsultat.




> Tu es donc sur et certain,  en mettre ta main  couper, que ces fonctions ne sont prsentes QUE dans Visual Studio et UNIQUEMENT dans Visual Studio  tel point que QUICONQUE n'utilisant pas le couple Windows + Visual Studio est FORCEMENT un dveloppeur moins efficace que celui qui l'utilise?


La plupart des IDE intgre une ou deux de ces fonctions. Aucun ne les intgre toutes, et de faon aussi accessible.
Essaie donc un jour les CBR sur Visual, par exemple, tu comprendras peut-tre mieux... C'est quand mme nettement un cran au dessus des rgles de makefile, et cela reste paramtrable librement fichier par fichier.

Ah oui, et j'oubliais aussi : le link au niveau fonction plutt que module, a aussi c'est quelque chose d'extrmement pratique et que permet mal GCC... Donc, que permet mal tout IDE bas dessus. Il y a aussi la compilation  la vole (modification du code pendant le debug sans l'interrompre), a aussi c'est quelque chose de gnial sur de trs gros projets.

----------


## zebulon94

Bonjour,

Je vois que beaucoup de personne sont en forme de si bon matin. Bon j'ai mener ma petite enqute  la fnac ( pour tre prcis 2 fnac ) la rponse  t la mme des deux cots. Ils ne vendent (dans aucune fnac) aucun pc avec une distrib linux, mme si l'on demande de changer l'OS. Il s'agissait d'une opration il y a environ 1 an. Je leurs ai demand s'ils retournaient le pc au constructeur s'il tait possible de changer l'OS la rponse fut aussi catgorique que la premire.

Je rejoins l'ide sur les notebooks et la menace que pourrais avoir linux dans cet univers

D.

----------


## Sunsawe

> je suis tenu au secret professionnel : tu n'auras donc rien concernant ce projet <snip>


Allez Mac LAK... sois sympa quoi... hein Macky?? montre nous ton gros projet... on a tous envie de le voir...  ::mouarf2:: 
Non mais franchement, certains n'ont peur de rien. Pour moi, un professionnel n'voquerait pas de choses dont il ne peut pas parler. Parce qu'il sait qu'une parole sans preuve n'a pas de crdit. Tu pourrais aussi bien nous dire que tu sais que Carla porte des culottes bleues, tu as des photos, mais tu ne peux pas nous les montrer, "Secret Dfense"! ::ccool:: 
Alors arrte de prendre ta parole pour une vrit absolue, redescend de ta lune et sache que ton exprience n'est qu'une exprience. Le jour o tu seras intress par autre chose que de t'entendre parler, sache aussi qu'il te faudra amener des preuves d'une tude srieuse pour affirmer que "ceci est meilleur que cel". Je t'aide au passage, vu tes protocoles de test, ton tude devra couvrir un nombre reprsentatif de cas.
Et non!!!! TES besoins dans TA boite ne sont pas reprsentatifs  eux seuls.




> Essaie donc un jour les CBR sur Visual, par exemple, tu comprendras peut-tre mieux... C'est quand mme nettement un cran au dessus des rgles de makefile, et cela reste paramtrable librement fichier par fichier.<snip>


Voil tu vois, comme a. Ce qu'on te demandait depuis le dbut, des exemples prcis qu'on peut donc vrifier. Ceci dit, ne crois tu pas que l'indispensabilit de toutes ces fonctions puisse dpendre du besoin?
Et... tu crois pas qu'on s'loigne du sujet l....?  ::mouarf::

----------


## yoyo88

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vois que beaucoup de personne sont en forme de si bon matin. Bon j'ai mener ma petite enqute  la fnac ( pour tre prcis 2 fnac ) la rponse  t la mme des deux cots. Ils ne vendent (dans aucune fnac) aucun pc avec une distrib linux, mme si l'on demande de changer l'OS. Il s'agissait d'une opration il y a environ 1 an. Je leurs ai demand s'ils retournaient le pc au constructeur s'il tait possible de changer l'OS la rponse fut aussi catgorique que la premire.


 ::calim2:: 
il me semblais qu'il en tait obliger par la lois...  ::?:  
cependant on peut quand mme remarqu que l'opration ne semble pas t renouvel selon les dire du vendeur.

reste a savoir pourquoi.




> Je rejoins l'ide sur les notebooks et la menace que pourrais avoir linux dans cet univers
> D.


oui et non.
quand les notebook sont arriver, ils taient livrs avec linux et y'avais aucun Windows.
Aujourd'hui on a du mal a trouver des notebook avec linux.

je pense pas que Microsoft ai vraiment pouss les constructeurs  mettre du Windows. mais plutt que les premier notebook ne pouvais pas faire tourn XP.

----------


## Invit

> je pense pas que Microsoft ai vraiment pouss les constructeurs  mettre du Windows. mais plutt que les premier notebook ne pouvais pas faire tourn XP.


Je pense que Microsoft s'est ratrap aprs avoir rat le coche des netbooks. Si Microsoft avait voulu mettre Windows ds le dpart, il aurait pu.
Le problme c'est que Microsoft a sous-estim l'intrt des gens pour les netbooks. Et je souponne galement Microsoft d'avoir cru que les gens, sachant que c'tait du Linux, n'y serait pas all et maintenant il reconnait Linux comme une menace.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Allez Mac LAK... sois sympa quoi... hein Macky?? montre nous ton gros projet... on a tous envie de le voir...


Fais l'essai toi-mme, si a ne te convient pas : a t'occupera.

Si tu savais rellement ce qu'est le secret professionnel, tu comprendrais que je peux parler d'un projet compilant en 20 minutes sous VS et 40 minutes sous GCC, mais pas t'en donner les sources, ni les logs, ni quoi que ce soit d'autre.
Tout comme je ne vais pas m'amuser  bencher  la milliseconde un truc aussi "lent" : une montre, et une mesure  la minute suffisent amplement.

----------


## zebulon94

> il me semblais qu'il en tait obliger par la lois...  
> cependant on peut quand mme remarqu que l'opration ne semble pas t renouvel selon les dire du vendeur.
> 
> reste a savoir pourquoi.


Malgrs mon acharnement je n'ai pas russi  avoir plus de renseignement ...
le reporter D.  chou lol 




> oui et non.
> quand les notebook sont arriver, ils taient livrs avec linux et y'avais aucun Windows.
> Aujourd'hui on a du mal a trouver des notebook avec linux.
> 
> je pense pas que Microsoft ai vraiment pouss les constructeurs  mettre du Windows. mais plutt que les premier notebook ne pouvais pas faire tourn XP.


Voila !!!!!! Sans te rendre compte de se que tu disais tu as claircie un point primordiale !!!!! L'user lambda se fou de windows ou linux la preuve les premiers notebook sous syteme linux ont cartonn !!!
Et moi qui me creusai la tte pour avoir un exemple universel, merci yoyo88.
Cela montre bien que Linux est une menace pour MS. Sinon l'user aurait demand  l'avoir avec un Win  :;): 

D.

----------


## kenpanda

> Tant qu'on ne pourra pas utiliser correctement les jeux commerciaux sous Linux, je garderai un Windows sous la main .
> Le jour o DirectX tournera et que les jeux n'auront plus besoin d'une surcouche pour tre lanc, j'abandonnerai totalement Windows.


Et ce n'est malheureusement pas vrai que pour les jeux.
Si l'utilisation d'un PC se rsumait  une suite 'office' & internet, je suis entirement d'accord que Linux est une alternative viable.

Malheureusement tant que les grands diteurs ne mettront pas sur le march des outils professionels capable d'tre supports sous Linux, Linux restera, et je le dplore marginal comme os desktop.

Je pense notamment  :
* Adobe Photoshop
* Capture NX
* Les jeux 'crales' (qui ne devrait pas exister, mais bon)
* Une grande parties des soft de synchro mobile (Sony, Nokia, ...)
* PowerDesigner

Ok, il existe des alternatives tels que Gimp, mais l aussi on perd + de temps  rsoudre des problmes qui n'ont rien  voir avec ce que l'on cherche  atteindre.

----------


## yoyo88

> Le problme c'est que Microsoft a sous-estim l'intrt des gens pour les netbooks. Et je souponne galement Microsoft d'avoir cru que les gens, sachant que c'tait du Linux, n'y serait pas all et maintenant il reconnait Linux comme une menace.


je pense pas que sa soit le faite qu'il y ai linux ou autre chose sur un notebook qui aurai rebut les gens.
c'est plutt que Microsoft a l'poque avais une vision de l'informatique plutot classique  : "toujours plus gros, toujours plus fort... (bref a la vista  :;):  )

Et c'est comprhensible. c'est l'une des premires fois dans l'informatique que des petit pc dont la puissances est dpass arrive a intresse les gens. c'est en total opposition avec se qui a toujours tait fait.

le fait qui ai eu linux dans un premiers temps sur notebook c'est surtout parce que Microsoft n'tait pas intresse.(chose qu'il ont vite rectifier)

les linux pour notebook avais juste l'avantage d'tre "tres tres grand public" (se qui en soit est une bonne chose) cependant sa leurs a pas empcher d'tre remplacer par windows xp...

----------


## Invit

kenpanda, je trouve que tu appuies sur le point faible de Linux. Mais est-ce que les dveloppeurs de Linux peuvent y faire quelque chose ?

C'est un cercle vicieux. Les socits de dv ne dveloppent pas pour Linux parce qu'il n'y a pas un assez gros march. Et le march de Linux ne grandit pas parce qu'il manque des applis faites par les grandes socits de dv.

On tourne en rond. Je ne pense pas que les socits de dv ne dveloppent pas sous Linux parce que c'est plus difficile, c'est juste que ce n'est pas un march assez juteux (et a peut se comprendre).

----------


## haygus

> * Une grande parties des soft de synchro mobile (Sony, Nokia, ...)


Qui sont des logiciels qui font plus chier qu'autre chose.

Pas grave sous ma buntu mon portable est reconnnu comme cl usb: a passe nikel

c'est brid pour windows !

----------


## vitoubien

> il me semblais qu'il en tait obliger par la lois...  
> cependant on peut quand mme remarqu que l'opration ne semble pas t renouvel selon les dire du vendeur.



Quelle fraicheur d'esprit, yoyo !  ::P: 

Ce n'est pas parce que c'est la loi qu'ils la respectent !!!
Et si tu veux savoir pourquoi. Parce que les PC leur arrivent comme a des constructeurs lesquels sont ventuellement sous contrat d'exclusivit avec Kro. Et parce qu'ils n'ont pas forcment ni l'envie ni les ressources pour dsinstaller windows et mettre autre chose  la place.
La Fnac, Darty et autres c'est pas le nouache de Daumesnil du genre qu'affectionne tant notre ami toulousain. 
Mais a, c'est ce que ne veut pas reconnaitre Mac LAK tout en le sachant pourtant trs bien.

----------


## Sunsawe

> Fais l'essai toi-mme, si a ne te convient pas : a t'occupera.
> 
> Si tu savais rellement ce qu'est le secret professionnel, <snip>


Si tu tais moins en adoration devant ta propre personne, tu comprendrais que ta parole sans preuve n'a de valeur que pour toi. Tout le monde est en DROIT de la contester. Et l'essai, que je l'ai fait ou pas, a ne changera rien que ce ne seront que deux expriences cumules, la tienne et la mienne, bien trop peu pour moi pour conclure  la supriorit de l'un sur l'autre.
Je te l'ai dit, on est pas tous comme toi, certains considrent que le monde ne s'arrte pas  eux.

Sur ce a fait 25 fois que je me rpte sur ce point alors revenons au sujet. Dernirement si tu as vu, un point intressant a t developp,  propos des netbook. N'aurais tu pas un commentaire intressant  ajouter au (vrai) dbat ( Oh grand Mac LAK au gros projet!  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## yoyo88

> Voila !!!!!! Sans te rendre compte de se que tu disais tu as claircie un point primordiale !!!!! L'user lambda se fou de windows ou linux la preuve les premiers notebook sous syteme linux ont cartonn !!!
> Et moi qui me creusai la tte pour avoir un exemple universel, merci yoyo88.
> Cela montre bien que Linux est une menace pour MS. Sinon l'user aurait demand  l'avoir avec un Win 
> 
> D.


le faite qu'il ai pratiquement plus de notebook sous linux peut prouver le contraire. 

premier notebook => uniquement linux.
aujourd'hui => pratiquement que du Windows.

donc soit Windows est clairement superieur est on aurrai pas se genre de dbat.
ou y'a eux, d'un faons ou d'un autre une demande des clients.

(3em thse : la conspiration! car oui Microsoft fait partie du gouvernement secret mondial qui sont responsable de la fain dans le monde)

----------


## ogaby

> oui et non.
> quand les notebook sont arriver, ils taient livrs avec linux et y'avais aucun Windows.
> Aujourd'hui on a du mal a trouver des notebook avec linux.
> 
> je pense pas que Microsoft ai vraiment pouss les constructeurs  mettre du Windows. mais plutt que les premier notebook ne pouvais pas faire tourn XP.





> Je pense que Microsoft s'est ratrap aprs avoir rat le coche des netbooks. Si Microsoft avait voulu mettre Windows ds le dpart, il aurait pu.
> Le problme c'est que Microsoft a sous-estim l'intrt des gens pour les netbooks. Et je souponne galement Microsoft d'avoir cru que les gens, sachant que c'tait du Linux, n'y serait pas all et maintenant il reconnait Linux comme une menace.


C'est vrai que Linux ne reprsente presque plus rien dans les netbook et c'est vrai aussi que Microsoft n'a pas vu l'intrt de ce march. En fait je crois que peu de personnes pouvaient prdire que les netbook allaient intresser autant de monde.

En fait au dpart, les netbook devaient juste tre utiliser pour uniquement le net mais en fait ce sont les consommateurs qui ont progressivement chang la donne. D'aprs une tude taiwanaise, ils sont utiliss comme un 2me ordi et comme un portable.

Du ct de Linux, des distributions travaillent  faire des versions spcialises dans les netbooks (en rduisant au maximum l'espace disque) et du ct du noyau, des efforts sont faits pour optimiser les performances des SSD.

Donc l dans les prochains mois, il y aura peut-tre une assez forte concurrence entre seven, google OS et Linux.

----------


## Sunsawe

> Donc l dans les prochains mois, il y aura peut-tre une assez forte concurrence entre seven, google OS et Linux.



Chrome OS a un noyau Linux non?

----------


## yoyo88

> Quelle fraicheur d'esprit, yoyo ! 
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que c'est la loi qu'ils la respectent !!!


j'ai jamais dit le contraire.
mais des gros socit comme ACER, HP et autre DELL prfre payer des techniciens qui changerons ton Windows en linux  tes frais plutt que d'avoir un procs au cul.

mais comme je les dit : "il me semble" donc je suis pas sur.
 :;):

----------


## Invit

> le faite qu'il ai pratiquement plus de notebook sous linux peut prouver le contraire. 
> 
> premier notebook => uniquement linux.
> aujourd'hui => pratiquement que du Windows.


Je ne remet pas sur la table la question de la supriorit de l'un ou de l'autre mais lorsque Microsoft n'avait pas encore investit le march des netbooks, je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de gens se plaindre qu'il n'y avait pas Windows sur les netbooks. Lorsque Microsoft est arriv, les gens se sont tourns vers leurs habitudes, peut tre pas pour la supriorit de l'un ou de l'autre.

Si on te propose une voiture avec vitesses manuelles et une automatique et que tu as l'habitude d'utiliser l'automatique, tu ne va pas aller vers celle qui est manuelle. C'est simplement les habitudes qui ne changent pas. Pour ce qui est des voitures automatiques ou manuelles, on constate que les gens qui utilisent les manuelles ne savent pas se servir des manuelles alors que les autres peuvent utiliser les deux. C'est un peu la mme chose avec les OS.

----------


## Sunsawe

@ Yoyo88
Je sais, on ne peut pas parler de conspiration. Mais comment expliques tu, que les netbook n'aient pas chang de prix?
Je veux dire, compte tenu du tarif d'une licence Windows. Comment est ce possible d'avoir toujours des netbooks aussi peu cher sous Windows?

On a: 
-soit Mx le tarif du matos, Lx le tarif de la licence du systme Linux (on inclus cout d'installation et autre), Wx le tarif de la licence Windows (mme chose).
-On sait que Lx < Wx (si quelqu'un peut dire le contraire, ce serait intressant, mais svp avec des rfrences hein... pas comme... enfin voil quoi...)
Alors comment est ce possible que:
Lx+Mx >= Wx+Mx
?
Je sais je simplifie l'quation mais... tu penses pas qu'il y a comme un python sous la roche?

Et puis c'est un fait que le succs des netbook s'est fait avec systme Linux. A t'on entendu quelqu'un dire "trop bien cette machine! mais le systme est pourrit mais achte le quand mme!" ce ne serait pas un peu illogique?

Mais tout de mme, tout comme les pc conventionnels, le marcher s'est vu soudain envahit (fagocit) par des netbooks windows...

----------


## Valre

Allez, un petit peu de vcu:

Ma soeur a achet un des premiers eeePC, sous Linux donc. Elle en faisait un usage internet, mais un peu multimdia galement (elle l'avait utilis avec un projecteur lors d'un vnement familial). Elle en semblait trs satisfaite.

La fois suivante o je l'ai vue, elle tait pass  un netbook sous windows. La raison? Elle ne pouvait pas installer "les programmes qu'elle voulais" (MSN messenger en l'occurence, je pense). 

Mais bon, y'a progrs depuis: elle utilise Firefox dsormais (pour l'extension adblock).

----------


## vitoubien

> j'ai jamais dit le contraire.
> mais des gros socit comme ACER, HP et autre DELL prfre payer des techniciens qui changerons ton Windows en linux  tes frais plutt que d'avoir un procs au cul.
> 
> mais comme je les dit : "il me semble" donc je suis pas sur.


Mais non, justement, yoyo ! Ou alors sensiblement au mme prix que la licence windows. Ce qui n'est pas du tout dans la logique des choses. 
Microsoft fait pression sur les constructeurs, par les prix par exemple tout simplement. Et vu la concurrence que se livrent les Dell, HP et autres, ils y rflchissent  deux fois et psent le pour et le contre avant de vxer le "quasi-monopole" (comme il dit !) Microsoft.

On est assez loin du faux-argument de qualit qu'avance Mac-LAK et l encore alors qu'il sait parfaitement ce qu'il en est rellement.

----------


## ogaby

> Chrome OS a un noyau Linux non?


Vi j'aurais d dire "... ou autre linux"

----------


## yoyo88

> Je ne remet pas sur la table la question de la supriorit de l'un ou de l'autre mais lorsque Microsoft n'avait pas encore investit le march des netbooks, je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de gens se plaindre qu'il n'y avait pas Windows sur les netbooks. Lorsque Microsoft est arriv, les gens se sont tourns vers leurs habitudes, peut tre pas pour la supriorit de l'un ou de l'autre.


comme tu dit certainement a cause des habitude mais sa prouve bien qu'il y avait une demande d'une manire ou d'une autre.
c'est pas forcement que linux tait moins bon comme je les souligner.
c'est juste que les clients se sont dit : 
_ tien un ordi pas cher! c'est comme au bureau y'a windows?
_ Non c'est linux mais bon vous pouvez faire la meme chose..., rpond le vendeur (qui au passage a dcouvert se mot lors de sa formation pour se nouveau produit aprs avoir eux la formation du nouveau Mr propre.) et fait sa ptit dmo.

donc oui les clients on pas demander a avoir un Windows  tout prix mais oui y'a eux une demande trs certainement.

----------


## vitoubien

Yoyo, ce n'est pas du tout pour t'tre dsagrable mais j'ai vraiment du mal parfois  comprendre ce que tu dis  force de langage SMS-like, de ftes de syntaxe et parce que tu ne fais pas l'effort de te relire.
Dsol et c'est la dernire fois que je le dis.

----------


## yoyo88

> Mais non, justement, yoyo ! Ou alors sensiblement au mme prix que la licence windows. Ce qui n'est pas du tout dans la logique des choses. 
> Microsoft fait pression sur les constructeurs, par les prix par exemple tout simplement. Et vu la concurrence que se livrent les Dell, HP et autres, ils y rflchissent  deux fois et psent le pour et le contre avant de vxer le "quasi-monopole" (comme il dit !) Microsoft.


tu inverse les rle je pense. c'est plutt les constructeur qui font pression sur Microsoft pour baisser les prix.

D'ou le faite que Microsoft voit linux comme une menace?
aprs tout sans les notebook et le gros effort qui a t fait sur les distrib, linux serrai toujours un truc connu uniquement des informaticiens et autre personne dsireux d'allez voir a ailleurs.

----------


## yoyo88

> ftes de syntaxe


 ::roll::

----------


## vitoubien

> tu inverse les rle je pense. c'est plutt les constructeur qui font pression sur Microsoft pour baisser les prix.



Ah bon ? Et ils ont quel argument  faire valoir  ton avis ? Menacer d'Installer Mac OS peut-tre ?
Rflchis.

----------


## Sunsawe

> tu inverse les rle je pense. c'est plutt les constructeur qui font pression sur Microsoft pour baisser les prix.


Je t'expose un scnario fictif de la fausse vie yoyo88.


Un assembleur A et un assembleur B.
Les deux vendent des pc conventionnels et des netbooks.
Assembleur B vend ses machines avec des systmes X et Y.

X un poid lourd dtenant un nombre pas croyable de part de march reoit les demandes de devis A et B pour les licences.
X conseille gentillement  B d'quiper toutes ses machines de son systme. B refuse.

Etrangement, la facture de B est plus lev que la facture de A (oui frais de port toussa).

B vend donc ses machines plus cher que A. Le client fait son choix, B coule.

Mais ne t'en fais pas, dans la vraie vie, a n'arrive pas. Parce qu'en se monde propre, B n'est pas stupide et se pliera aux demandes de X et mettra mme de petits logos et de la pub pour X dans ses documents.  ::mouarf:: 

Je repte, toute ressemblance avec la ralit ne serait que pur hasard... toussa toussa...

----------


## vitoubien

Mince alors ! Et moi qui croyais que windows tait fourni gratuitement ! je tombe de haut.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## yoyo88

> Ah bon ? Et ils ont quel argument  faire valoir  ton avis ? Menacer d'Installer Mac OS peut-tre ?
> Rflchis.


lorsque tu dpense des millions en licences... je pense que tu est en droit  demander une ristourne.




> _soit Mx le tarif du matos, Lx le tarif de la licence du systme Linux (on inclus cout d'installation et autre), Wx le tarif de la licence Windows (mme chose).
> -On sait que Lx < Wx (si quelqu'un peut dire le contraire, ce serait intressant, mais svp avec des rfrences hein... pas comme... enfin voil quoi...)
> Alors comment est ce possible que:
> Lx+Mx >= Wx+Mx
> ?


j'avais vu un reportage (sur m6 je croit) ou l'on parlais des Notebook et de savoir pourquoi il tait moins cher qu'un portable traditionnel.
La o il y avais le plus de diffrence c'tait au niveau des carte mre.
tant 2 fois plus petite et possdant moins de Connectique (lecteur cd et autre).
Il arrivais a fabriqu en environ 2 fois plus vite une carte de mre.(bien sur le salaire des ptit chinois a pas augment).
et toujours parce qu'elle sont plus petite on utilisais moins de matire et on avait moins de chute.(bref on gagne a tous les niveau)

[edit] avec le temps on peut imaginer que le prix a encore baisser[/edit]

pour revenir au linux vs windows niveau prix.
y'a plusieurs solution.
_ les marges ont diminuer. (t'en cher microsoft que j'ai le constructeur) en partant du principe qu'on vendrait plus de notebook Windows que de linux.
_linux coute plus cher que Windows. sa peut sembl fou mais aprs tout on ne connait pas le prix des licence Windows. et crer une distrib spcifique (comme sa a t le cas chez asus) n'a pas t fait gratuitement par des gentil bnvole. (aprs c'est qu'une supposition)


Apres tout le prix d'une licences Windows chez un grand constructeur on la connait pas.

----------


## Sunsawe

> Apres tout le prix d'une licences Windows chez un grand constructeur on la connait pas.


Et l, tu as tout dit. Sachant que le prix de la licence impacte directement le prix du matriel vendu et donc les possibilits de vente, par une politique de tarif  la tte du client, certaines boites peuvent facilement faire pression sur d'autres (et ainsi tre sur que la concurrence n'a aucune visibilit sur le march. C'est comme aux lections tu sais, y'en a un qui est  la tl et l'autre, on sait pas c'est qui ...  ::aie::  )

D'un autre cot, si vraiment le dveloppement d'un linux spcifique avait cout si cher compar  l'achat d'un licence windows comme dans le cas d'Asus et bien... Ils ne l'auraient pas fait! C'est quand mme pas de bleues en achat de licences et en "politique de ce qui me rapporte le plus d'argent!".

----------


## yoyo88

> Et l, tu as tout dit. Sachant que le prix de la licence impacte directement le prix du matriel vendu et donc les possibilits de vente, par une politique de tarif  la tte du client, certaines boites peuvent facilement faire pression sur d'autres


entirement d'accord avec toi.






> D'un autre cot, si vraiment le dveloppement d'un linux spcifique avait cout si cher compar  l'achat d'un licence windows comme dans le cas d'Asus et bien... Ils ne l'auraient pas fait! C'est quand mme pas de bleues en achat de licences et en "politique de ce qui me rapporte le plus d'argent!".


dj comme je les dit c'est une supposition.  :;):  (je tien juste a le reprsis)

le truc c'est qu'on connait pas le prix rel d'un licence Windows chez les grand constructeur. donc difficile de juger.
cependant les distrib linux pour les premiers notebook ont forcement cout quelque chose. 
je dit pas que c'est forcement suprieur (encore une fois difficile de savoir le prix de la licence win) 
mais il est certains que l'arrive de Windows sur notebook a boost les ventes... 
apres c'est du pur marketing.

un notebook doit pas dpass 300 => sous windows ont fait moins de marge mais c'est pas grave on en vend plus...

logiquement on peut pens que les constructeur ne joue pas le jeux en proposant des linux moins cher.
mais encore une fois difficile de juger. 

 ::?:

----------


## Mac LAK

> Et l'essai, que je l'ai fait ou pas, a ne changera rien que ce ne seront que deux expriences cumules, la tienne et la mienne, bien trop peu pour moi pour conclure  la supriorit de l'un sur l'autre.


On parle de vitesse de compilation, sur le coup, je te rappelle... Simplement de vitesse de compilation. Je n'ai compar que cette vitesse, et le ct "pratique" des projets VS par rapport  l'horreur que peuvent tre les makefiles.

Aprs, ce n'est pas de ma faute non plus si tu n'as (apparemment) jamais boss sur des projets de taille significative, et portables, et donc vu immdiatement les diffrences de vitesse de compilation entre les deux compilateurs...

----------


## Mac LAK

> lorsque tu dpense des millions en licences... je pense que tu est en droit  demander une ristourne.


Mme pour bien moins que a... Microsoft ne calcule pas en somme globale, mais en nombre de licences. Il suffit d'tre inscrit comme industriel chez Microsoft, et donc avoir le droit d'acheter des licences d'OS pour la revente (notamment WinCE et les versions Embedded), pour en tre convaincu.

Dj,  la base, le prix de la licence est plus bas unitairement. Ensuite, le prix chute normment ds que l'on monte dans le nombre d'units achetes... Exactement comme l'achat de processeurs, d'ailleurs : le prix par 10.000 chez Intel n'est pas vraiment le mme que le prix  l'unit chez le revendeur du coin...

----------


## zaventem

Je pense pour ma part que Linux pourra devenir un concurrent valable  Windows (en terme de part de march, je prcise  ::):  ) lorsque le fait d'installer un logiciel propritaire sur un OS libre ne choquera plus. S'il existe un MS Office pour MacOS, pourquoi serait-il inenvisageable d'un voir un pour Linux?


Windwos, Linux et MacOS dans la mme phrase, c'est presque un appel au troll  ::):

----------


## ogaby

> Je pense pour ma part que Linux pourra devenir un concurrent valable  Windows (en terme de part de march, je prcise  ) lorsque le fait d'installer un logiciel propritaire sur un OS libre ne choquera plus. S'il existe un MS Office pour MacOS, pourquoi serait-il inenvisageable d'un voir un pour Linux?
> 
> 
> Windwos, Linux et MacOS dans la mme phrase, c'est presque un appel au troll


 ::mrgreen:: 
demande  microsoft pourquoi ils ne vendent pas une version pour linux.

----------


## zaventem

> demande  microsoft pourquoi ils ne vendent pas une version pour linux.


Pourquoi Adobe ne propose pas des versions Linux?
Pourquoi est-ce que Nero n'existe pas sous Linux?


Heuu..., parce que le march n'existe pas???

----------


## gege2061

> Pourquoi est-ce que Nero n'existe pas sous Linux?


http://www.nero.com/fra/linux3.html  ::mouarf::

----------


## ogaby

> http://www.nero.com/fra/linux3.html


 ::mouarf:: 
le truc super inutile
 ::mouarf::

----------


## gege2061

> le truc super inutile


C'est un peu le problme du march pour Linux, il existe dj pas mal d'outils libre et gratuit qui font (relativement ou trs) bien le travail qu'il doit tre difficile pour un diteur de se placer surtout pour toucher 4% de PM  ::?:

----------


## ogaby

> Pourquoi Adobe ne propose pas des versions Linux?
> Pourquoi est-ce que Nero n'existe pas sous Linux?
> 
> 
> Heuu..., parce que le march n'existe pas???


Ouais peut-tre. Je ne sais pas.

Enfin quelques fois j'ai un peu de mal  comprendre comment un soft comme photoshop peut tre dvelopp pour Windows et pour Mac mais ne peut pas l'tre pour Linux. Ils ne refont quand mme pas le soft en entier?

----------


## rberthou

> L'avantage d'un OS propritaire, c'est que c'est une socit qui dcide de ce qui sera intgr dedans, et qui se retrouve lie par contrat  maintenir au maximum possible ces lments internes (API, en l'occurrence).


Si tu regarde bien ce contrat tu t'apercevra que tu n'as aucun recours reel contre MS si il dcide d'abandonner tel ou tel API ou techno.




> Or, aucun diteur ne lchera gratuitement un outil qui a cot des millions d'heures de dveloppement... Rciproquement, aucun outil "bricol" n'arrivera  galer un logiciel qui a demand mille fois plus de travail.


Etrange je pense pourtant que des logiciels tel que Apache / Eclipse / Open-Office / Firefox / JBoss / Typo 3 / PHP / PostgresSql / ... semble pas vraiment  des softs bricols 




> Les Linuxiens sont de grands paranoaques. Attention, y'a un chinois du FBI mont sur son kangourou mutant qui remonte la ligne de ton modem !


Tout spcialiste en scurit est parano (si tu regarde un peux les logs de tes serveur http, ou de ton firewall tu le serais encore plus) .
As tu dj essay de laisser un serveur http Windows branch en directe sur le net (sans firewall externe).




> Microsoft n'a pas besoin de faire pression : 90% de parts de march, c'est une raison btement vidente pour la plupart des diteurs... Cherche plutt pourquoi la concurrence n'arrive pas  sduire le grand public, ou les dveloppeurs.


Personnellement je pense que beaucoup de dveloppeurs ont dj quitt le monde MS pour PHP ou Eclipse ou QT, mme si dans bien des cas ils utilisent toujours Windows comme poste client.

----------


## _skip

> Ouais peut-tre. Je ne sais pas.
> 
> Enfin quelques fois j'ai un peu de mal  comprendre comment un soft comme photoshop peut tre dvelopp pour Windows et pour Mac mais ne peut pas l'tre pour Linux. Ils ne refont quand mme pas le soft en entier?


Les Mac ont toute un historique dans le monde du graphisme et de l'imprimerie, je pense que c'est en grande partie pour cette raison.
Et puis comme a a t dit, quand on sait que linux reprsente une part de march trs faible en dehors du monde serveur et lorsqu'on considre la place des logiciels propritaires payants dans le coeur des linuxiens on se dit que...  ::aie::

----------


## _skip

> Etrange je pense pourtant que des logiciels tel que Apache / Eclipse / Open-Office / Firefox / JBoss / Typo 3 / PHP / PostgresSql / ... semble pas vraiment  des softs bricols


La plupart sont des softs hyper srieux dvelopps par des fondations qui ont des contributeurs rmunrs  plein temps. Ce sont pas des morceaux de contributions foutues en tas par des fans sur un CVS...

----------


## ogaby

> Les Mac ont toute un historique dans le monde du graphisme et de l'imprimerie, je pense que c'est en grande partie pour cette raison.
> Et puis comme a a t dit, quand on sait que linux reprsente une part de march trs faible en dehors du monde serveur et lorsqu'on considre la place des logiciels propritaires payants dans le coeur des linuxiens on se dit que...


Ok tu m'a convaincu. 

Enfin de toute faon je pense que 'toshop est  la fois un bon et mauvais exemple. Je vois trs souvent sur des forums Linux que des gens se plaignent qu'il n'y ait pas photoshop. Et pis aprs quelques posts, on s'aperoit qu'ils viennent juste d'installer Linux et qu'avant ils avaient XP. Puis aprs viens la question "tu fais quoi au juste avec toshop?..." disons 8 fois sur 10 c'est pour enlever les yeux rouges des photos. :/

Bon je fais un poil dans le HS... Pour revenir  ce qu'a dit zaventem, je pense que peu de personnes crieraient au scandale si un soft proprio est sur Linux. Sur ma machine, j'ai du proprio mais rien de payant. Mais si un soft serait pour moi super intressant et qu'il soit payant, je l'achterais. Et je ne pense pas tre le seul.

----------


## _skip

Pour tout te dire, je serais curieux de savoir combien de ces photoshops chez les particuliers sont effectivement pays.

----------


## millie

> Pour tout te dire, je serais curieux de savoir combien de ces photoshops chez les particuliers sont effectivement pays.


Avec un prix de plus de 1000 (900 pour la version classique je crois), le prix est clairement fait pour les entreprises et professionnels (photographe etc.) (qui eux sont obligs de ne pas avoir de licence pirate). 
Adobe le sait forcement et vise un public professionnel.
Donc  mon avis, s'il y a plus de 5% de Photoshop pay chez les particuliers, ce serait suspect...

Si quelqu'un est tent d'ouvrir une discussion l dessus, je suis preneur  ::ccool::

----------


## Mac LAK

> Pour tout te dire, je serais curieux de savoir combien de ces photoshops chez les particuliers sont effectivement pays.


Il existe une version (Photoshop LE), trs souvent incluse avec les APN, imprimantes et scanners, qui est capable d'effectuer la plupart des fonctions basiques...

----------


## Mac LAK

> Si tu regarde bien ce contrat tu t'apercevra que tu n'as aucun recours reel contre MS si il dcide d'abandonner tel ou tel API ou techno.


Aucun recours, certes. Toutefois, le nombre d'API abandonnes est faible : des fonctions / librairies passent en "Deprecated", certes, mais continuent d'tre fonctionnelles malgr tout. Avec les problmes inhrents qui vont de pair, bien entendu : on ne passe pas une fonction en "Deprecated" sans raisons. Tu peux continuer d'excuter sous XP des programmes DOS ou Windows 16 bits, par exemple... Tous ne passent pas, bien sr (notamment ceux tapant directement dans le matriel), mais la plupart continuent de fonctionner malgr les 20 ou 30 ans d'cart.




> Etrange je pense pourtant que des logiciels tel que Apache / Eclipse / Open-Office / Firefox / JBoss / Typo 3 / PHP / PostgresSql / ... semble pas vraiment  des softs bricols


Tu reliras ce que j'appelle "bricol", et surtout  quels logiciels je fais rfrence.

Aprs, quelles que soient les qualits FONCTIONNELLES de ces outils, ils sont loin d'tre exempts de dfauts. Eclipse est lent  se lancer et fait ch... avec ses ".metadata" de 40 Mo (qui sont binaires en plus). Apache peut tre assez pnible  configurer. OpenOffice est lent et nettement moins ergonomique qu'Office. Firefox, lui aussi, est lent  dmarrer par rapport  IE : toutefois, il possde l'avantage de "dcoder" les pages plus vite. PHP est un langage de script gnial, mais soyons lucides : il est bordlique.




> Envoy par Mac LAK
> 
> Les Linuxiens sont de grands paranoaques. Attention, y'a un chinois du FBI mont sur son kangourou mutant qui remonte la ligne de ton modem !
> 
> 
> Tout spcialiste en scurit est parano (si tu regarde un peux les logs de tes serveur http, ou de ton firewall tu le serais encore plus) .
> As tu dj essay de laisser un serveur http Windows branch en directe sur le net (sans firewall externe).


Tu seras gentil de ne pas sortir cette phrase de son contexte, qui n'tait pas la scurit mais les "pressions commerciales" : merci.

----------


## rberthou

> Aucun recours, certes. Toutefois, le nombre d'API abandonnes est faible : des fonctions / librairies passent en "Deprecated", certes, mais continuent d'tre fonctionnelles malgr tout. Avec les problmes inhrents qui vont de pair, bien entendu : on ne passe pas une fonction en "Deprecated" sans raisons. Tu peux continuer d'excuter sous XP des programmes DOS ou Windows 16 bits, par exemple... Tous ne passent pas, bien sr (notamment ceux tapant directement dans le matriel), mais la plupart continuent de fonctionner malgr les 20 ou 30 ans d'cart.


Aucun recours donc l'interet d'un soft commercial est nulle dans le cs que tu donnais. Dans l'open-source tu peux faire appel a une socit tierce pour assurer cette maintenance (loin d'etre gratuite) et changer  tout moment de prestataire en cas de probleme.

J'ai dvelopp pas mal d'applications et de composants MS, et depuis mes dbuts j'ai du abandonner : les controles VBX (lors du passage  Win32), les activeX java (trs pratique et simple, Visual J++), VB (passage .Net) et j'en oubli surement.

Lors du passage a Windows la plupart des programmes DOS (souvent des jeux) fonctionnaient trs mal ou pas du tout dans la boite Dos ( par contre parfaitement dans la boite dos de OS/2). 





> Tu reliras ce que j'appelle "bricol", et surtout  quels logiciels je fais rfrence.
> 
> Aprs, quelles que soient les qualits FONCTIONNELLES de ces outils, ils sont loin d'tre exempts de dfauts. Eclipse est lent  se lancer et fait ch... avec ses ".metadata" de 40 Mo (qui sont binaires en plus). Apache peut tre assez pnible  configurer. OpenOffice est lent et nettement moins ergonomique qu'Office. Firefox, lui aussi, est lent  dmarrer par rapport  IE : toutefois, il possde l'avantage de "dcoder" les pages plus vite. PHP est un langage de script gnial, mais soyons lucides : il est bordlique.


aucun soft n'est exempts de defauts, mais par contre je te trouve pas du tout objectif concernant ces logiciels.

Tu peux penser que IIS et Windows Serveur sont plus simple  configurer et  administrer que  Apache et Linux mais je pense que cela dpend de ce que l'on appelle administrer.
Si FireFox n'tait pas apparu on utiliserai toujours IE 6 (5 ans sans nouvelle version car leader du march) la sortie de FF  force IE  produire des nouvelles versions.
Personnellement je prfre OpenOffice  Office que je trouve largement aussi ergonomique de Office.
Tu peux trouver PHP bordlique, mais je pense plutt que c'est le dveloppeur qui rend cela bordlique en codant "trangement" (et que tu code en PHP, ASP, Java, cobol , C, C++, ...) cela restera toujours la mme chose.




> Tu seras gentil de ne pas sortir cette phrase de son contexte, qui n'tait pas la scurit mais les "pressions commerciales" : merci.


Oui mais je ne trouve pas le lien entre le chinois qui remonte ligne du modem (qui ressemble  une tentative d'intrusion) les pressions commerciales.

Et concernant les pressions commerciales as tu essay d'acheter une machine sans "Windows" et autre "Works"...

----------


## Mac LAK

> Aucun recours donc l'interet d'un soft commercial est nulle dans le cs que tu donnais. Dans l'open-source tu peux faire appel a une socit tierce pour assurer cette maintenance (*loin d'etre gratuite*) et changer  tout moment de prestataire en cas de probleme.


Ce qui remet donc le logiciel libre au mme niveau que le logiciel propritaire : a te cote un max... Soit pour maintenir l'existant cote que cote, soit pour adapter l'ancienne version  la nouvelle.
Je ne vois donc aucune supriorit du libre sur le propritaire  ce niveau...




> J'ai dvelopp pas mal d'applications et de composants MS, et depuis mes dbuts j'ai du abandonner : les controles VBX (lors du passage  Win32), les activeX java (trs pratique et simple, Visual J++), VB (passage .Net) et j'en oubli surement.


L, tu ne sors pas du contexte VB (srement pas le meilleur outil pour taper dans le systme d'exploitation lui-mme), ou de Java (le procs initial de Sun tait justement sur le fait que MS "adaptait" Java  Windows).

Or, si VB est bien un langage de programmation  part entire, je l'ai toujours trouv plus adapt  du one-shot  faire rapidement et pour pas cher (il est effectivement suprieur  VC++  ce sujet) que pour un projet devant tre maintenu pendant des annes et des annes. Il y a peut-tre eu une erreur stratgique initiale  ce niveau dans ta bote.

De mme pour Java : vu que l'on tape systmatiquement sur MS quoi qu'ils fassent, j'ai toujours eu tendance  viter les technos hybrides chez MS, au moins le temps de voir si ce sera stable ou pas. Dans le cas de Java, ce n'est pas une volont de MS de supprimer le support, mais une dcision judiciaire qui l'a impos.




> Lors du passage a Windows la plupart des programmes DOS (souvent des jeux) fonctionnaient trs mal ou pas du tout dans la boite Dos ( par contre parfaitement dans la boite dos de OS/2).


Windows 16 bits, ou 32 bits ? Pour le 16 bits, c'est plutt normal, Windows n'tant qu'une surcouche du DOS. Pour Win32, c'est plus nuanc : le problme rcurrent tait surtout la gestion du son, li principalement  un peu trop de programmation "barbare" pour assurer cette fonction. Pour le reste, j'ai rarement eu de relles mauvaises surprises lors du passage  95,  l'exception notable (et normale) des outils systme bien sr.




> Tu peux penser que IIS et Windows Serveur sont plus simple  configurer et  administrer que  Apache et Linux mais je pense que cela dpend de ce que l'on appelle administrer.


En tant qu'utilisateur, pour moi un "bon" administrateur est quelqu'un qui peut glander toute la journe (vu que ses serveurs et son rseau tournent nickel) et est capable de rparer les problmes en un temps minimal, et d'installer un nouveau systme/serveur dans un temps tout aussi minimal.
La notion de "minimal" est bien sr totalement diffrente entre un milieu professionnel et un milieu priv, voire communautaire. A titre professionnel, je constate simplement que la balance est souvent en faveur de MS.




> Tu peux trouver PHP bordlique, mais je pense plutt que c'est le dveloppeur qui rend cela bordlique en codant "trangement" (et que tu code en PHP, ASP, Java, cobol , C, C++, ...) cela restera toujours la mme chose.


J'aime beaucoup PHP, mais ce qui le rend bordlique est surtout sa syntaxe : trop proche du C, et en mme temps un peu trop loign. En ce sens, ce n'est pas forcment une russite totale, il y avait d'autres langages "pres" que le C qui auraient pu tre plus intressants.




> Oui mais je ne trouve pas le lien entre le chinois qui remonte ligne du modem (qui ressemble  une tentative d'intrusion) les pressions commerciales.


Tout simplement les Guignols de l'Info, et le trip parano du guignol de Prec qui utilisait cette expression  l'poque des JO de Sydney. Expression devenue assez courante lorsque l'on parle de paranoa faon "thorie du complot".
Tu peux aussi mettre dans le mme sac le fameux "Henri" et son virus d'Internet tlcharg dans l'imprimante (pub IBM), ou le tRoU dU cULz hIdeOuT.




> Et concernant les pressions commerciales as tu essay d'acheter une machine sans "Windows" et autre "Works"...


Oui, c'est mme comme a que j'achte la plupart de mes machines, tant donn que je passe systmatiquement par un assembleur.

Pour les PC de marque, il se trouve que c'est vendu avec l'OS qui m'intresse, donc je m'en fous un peu je dois dire.

----------


## rberthou

> Ce qui remet donc le logiciel libre au mme niveau que le logiciel propritaire : a te cote un max... Soit pour maintenir l'existant cote que cote, soit pour adapter l'ancienne version  la nouvelle.
> Je ne vois donc aucune supriorit du libre sur le propritaire  ce niveau...


La *trs grande* supriorit du modle open-source d'un point de vue profesionnel reside dans el fait de ne pas etre lie  un editeur.
Quand un soft pro que tu utilise suite  un rachat ou  un changement de politique est abandonn par l'editeur tu n'as aucune solution dans le monde proprietaire (et parfois la reprise des donnes est un cauchemar surtout qunad tu dois partir en proces avec l editeur pour avoir l api pour acceder a ces donnes)




> L, tu ne sors pas du contexte VB (srement pas le meilleur outil pour taper dans le systme d'exploitation lui-mme), ou de Java (le procs initial de Sun tait justement sur le fait que MS "adaptait" Java  Windows).
> 
> Or, si VB est bien un langage de programmation  part entire, je l'ai toujours trouv plus adapt  du one-shot  faire rapidement et pour pas cher (il est effectivement suprieur  VC++  ce sujet) que pour un projet devant tre maintenu pendant des annes et des annes. Il y a peut-tre eu une erreur stratgique initiale  ce niveau dans ta bote.
> 
> De mme pour Java : vu que l'on tape systmatiquement sur MS quoi qu'ils fassent, j'ai toujours eu tendance  viter les technos hybrides chez MS, au moins le temps de voir si ce sera stable ou pas. Dans le cas de Java, ce n'est pas une volont de MS de supprimer le support, mais une dcision judiciaire qui l'a impos.


Vb reste le produit historique de Microsoft (Windows 3.1 avant tout en visuel C) et seul delphi le concurrencait a cette epoque.

Pour Java oui c est une decision de justice mais uniquement du fait que MS s'eccartait du standard




> Windows 16 bits, ou 32 bits ? Pour le 16 bits, c'est plutt normal, Windows n'tant qu'une surcouche du DOS.


Une surcouche rendu volontairement incompatible avec les DOS concurent comme DRDOS (un bug a explique MS  lors du proces contre DR)

Et a l'epoque OS/2 supportait bien mieux les programme dos que Windows 3.1




> En tant qu'utilisateur, pour moi un "bon" administrateur est quelqu'un qui peut glander toute la journe (vu que ses serveurs et son rseau tournent nickel) et est capable de rparer les problmes en un temps minimal, et d'installer un nouveau systme/serveur dans un temps tout aussi minimal.
> La notion de "minimal" est bien sr totalement diffrente entre un milieu professionnel et un milieu priv, voire communautaire. *A titre professionnel, je constate simplement que la balance est souvent en faveur de MS.*


La on parle vraiment pas de la meme chose... Je travaille aussi avec des serveur MS et divers softs installes sur ces serveurs. Et ces serveurs sont arrette (dans les meilleures des cas) une fois par semaines et parfois quotidiennement (c'est la solution pour ne pas avoir de probleme memoire)
Sur un serveur MS pour la plupart des admins la solution a un service rcalcitrant c est on reboot, la scurit est quasi inexistante (heureusement qu'un firewall est devant cela).

Un serveur MS peut etre bien configure (je pense) mais cela reste exceptionnel.

----------


## Mac LAK

> La *trs grande* supriorit du modle open-source d'un point de vue profesionnel reside dans el fait de ne pas etre lie  un editeur.
> Quand un soft pro que tu utilise suite  un rachat ou  un changement de politique est abandonn par l'editeur tu n'as aucune solution dans le monde proprietaire (et parfois la reprise des donnes est un cauchemar surtout qunad tu dois partir en proces avec l editeur pour avoir l api pour acceder a ces donnes)


Et utiliser l'ancienne version du logiciel pour exporter les donnes vers le nouveau logiciel ?
Jusqu' prsent, mme lors du passage de 16  32 bits, je n'ai jamais TOUT perdu au point de devoir aller au procs... Tout comme il ne m'est jamais arriv, hors outils systmes, de ne pas trouver un quivalent pour assurer la migration.
J'ai vu par contre pas mal de botes tre dans la m.... suite  l'utilisation d'un contrle payant (type VBX/ActiveX) : peut-tre est-ce le cas que tu dcris ? Pour ma part, je suis toujours tomb sur une politique de bote o l'on est certes li  un diteur pour les "gros" trucs (compilateur, BD, etc.), mais il tait systmatiquement interdit d'tre li  cause d'un mini-outil ou d'un composant.




> Vb reste le produit historique de Microsoft (Windows 3.1 avant tout en visuel C) et seul delphi le concurrencait a cette epoque.


Certes, mais VB n'a jamais concurrenc Visual C++ ct performances, ni ct portabilit de Windows en Windows. Les deux IDE n'ont pas le mme but.
Reste  savoir pourquoi vous aviez cart Delphi  l'poque : pour ma part, j'ai toujours trouv Delphi nettement suprieur  VB, tant au niveau vitesse de dveloppement qu'en terme de performances de l'excutable produit... Peut-tre aurait-il t plus adapt  vos besoins ?




> Pour Java oui c est une decision de justice mais uniquement du fait que MS s'eccartait du standard


En attendant, tu es le premier  trouver "pratique" les ActiveX Java... Moi, je trouve dommage que Java ne soit pas mieux intgr  Windows : du coup, a rend ce langage nettement moins intressant sur cet OS. Du coup, on a rcupr .NET  la place : est-ce forcment "mieux" que Java ? Oui et non... Oui, parce que c'est mieux intgr bien sr. Et non, parce que a fait une "cible" supplmentaire  apprendre.




> Une surcouche rendu volontairement incompatible avec les DOS concurent comme DRDOS (un bug a explique MS  lors du proces contre DR)
> Et a l'epoque OS/2 supportait bien mieux les programme dos que Windows 3.1


Non, je me pose surtout la question de l'utilit, du moins pour les "grosses" applications DOS, d'intercaler un Windows dans l'excution du logiciel... Classiquement, pour les jeux, cela posait de gros problmes de manque de mmoire conventionnelle, par exemple.

Quant  l'incompatibilit... J'avoue que je ne me suis toujours pos la question de savoir pourquoi les DOS concurrents ne s'taient pas adapts. Cela me rappelle un peu les CPU Cyrix, peu chers mais qui posaient pas mal de soucis malgr leur belle tiquette "compatible 100% x86".
Quand tu copies un produit propritaire, la rfrence reste quand mme le produit copi ! Pourquoi est-ce que a devrait tre aux non-copieurs de s'adapter aux copies/clones ?

Pour finir, OS/2 a t dvelopp aussi par MS, qui n'a quitt IBM qu'en 1991. De plus, OS/2 2.0 tait un OS 32 bits : il faudrait donc le comparer  Windows 95 plutt qu' Windows 3.1 !  :;): 




> Un serveur MS peut etre bien configure (je pense) mais cela reste exceptionnel.


Je n'ai donc travaill que dans des botes ayant des admins exceptionnels, il faut croire... 90% des problmes que j'ai pu rencontrer avec des serveurs MS sont lis  des facteurs extrieurs : problmes de backup, pannes lectriques, routeur HS, etc. Ou alors, il faut se poser la question des logiciels installs dessus...

----------


## _skip

> La *trs grande* supriorit du modle open-source d'un point de vue profesionnel reside dans el fait de ne pas etre lie  un editeur.
> Quand un soft pro que tu utilise suite  un rachat ou  un changement de politique est abandonn par l'editeur tu n'as aucune solution dans le monde proprietaire (et parfois la reprise des donnes est un cauchemar surtout qunad tu dois partir en proces avec l editeur pour avoir l api pour acceder a ces donnes)


Juste, l'entreprise o je bossais il y a quelques annes a eu un contrat de redveloppement d'un systme entirement fonctionnel dont l'diteur tait parti en faillite. Un dveloppement  100'000 euros quand mme.

S'ils avaient eu une solution open source, auraient-ils eu la possibilit d'assurer la maintenance eux-mmes? Sans doute pas, demander  une autre socit de le faire a aurait srement chiffr assez fort aussi, pour un systme assez vieux en VB/access qui n'aurait peut tre pas pass le prochain service pack. 
Il me semble que quel que soit le choix, c'tait cher... Je pense que c'est du cas par cas en fait...

Pour ce client, il a t sign un accord comme quoi en cas de faillite de notre socit, cette dernire fournirait au client le code source de l'application. Une solution tout  fait acceptable pour mnager les intrts de tous.




> Un serveur MS peut etre bien configure (je pense) mais cela reste exceptionnel.


Peut tre que l'apparente simplicit de la mise en place d'un 2003 server pousse trop de bricoleurs  s'improviser ingnieur systme sans avoir toute la formation ou toutes les comptences ncessaires?

----------


## zebulon94

Bonjour  tous,

Alors je vais rebondir sur :



> En tant qu'utilisateur, pour moi un "bon" administrateur est quelqu'un qui peut glander toute la journe (vu que ses serveurs et son rseau tournent nickel) et est capable de rparer les problmes en un temps minimal, et d'installer un nouveau systme/serveur dans un temps tout aussi minimal.
> La notion de "minimal" est bien sr totalement diffrente entre un milieu professionnel et un milieu priv, voire communautaire. A titre professionnel, je constate simplement que la balance est souvent en faveur de MS.


Pour moi un "bon" administrateur ne glande pas toute la journe, mais bon je ne rentrerai pas dans les taches qu'il doit accomplir parce que ce n'est pas le sujet. Mais crois moi il ne glande pas.




> Un serveur MS peut etre bien configure (je pense) mais cela reste exceptionnel.





> Je n'ai donc travaill que dans des botes ayant des admins exceptionnels, il faut croire... 90% des problmes que j'ai pu rencontrer avec des serveurs MS sont lis  des facteurs extrieurs : problmes de backup, pannes lectriques, routeur HS, etc. Ou alors, il faut se poser la question des logiciels installs dessus...


Bon, que l'on soit claire net et prcis. Biensur qu'un serveur microsoft peut tre correctement configurer et heureusement puisque pas mal d'appli pro ne sont pas portable. Aprs je n'ais jamais vu une entreprise/Administration n'ayant QUE du windows. Ne serais-ce pour le pare-feu qui est dans la majorit des cas sous un systme linux ou kernel linux voir UNIX ...Sinon .... bin c'est un peu suicidaire pour la scurit informatique ...*
Que sa soit des serveurs LINUX/MS il y a toujours des chats noirs. Rcemment des statistiques interne nous ont montrs que nous devions rebooter les serveurs MS environs 1  2 fois par mois pour diverse raisons alors que les serveurs Linux rebootaient 1  2 fois par an.

D.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Pour moi un "bon" administrateur ne glande pas toute la journe, mais bon je ne rentrerai pas dans les taches qu'il doit accomplir parce que ce n'est pas le sujet. Mais crois moi il ne glande pas.


J'ai bien dit *"en tant qu'utilisateur"*... A savoir que pour moi, quelqu'un qui est "interruptible" n'importe quand pour le moindre sous-problme mineur est en train de glander : s'il bossait sur un truc important, il me dirait de repasser plus tard... Or, cela n'arrive en gnral que si un lment du rseau est tomb, et donc qu'il est rellement en intervention urgente. Mais je ne "flique" pas mes admins pour savoir s'ils font de la veille techno, de la maintenance prventive ou quoi que ce soit d'autre, je constate juste qu'ils sont plus facilement disponibles que n'importe qui d'autre dans la socit. Et tant que le rseau fonctionne nickel, je me contrefiche qu'ils bossent, jouent, glandent, dorment ou surfent sur le net.




> Rcemment des statistiques interne nous ont montrs que nous devions rebooter les serveurs MS environs 1  2 fois par mois pour diverse raisons alors que les serveurs Linux rebootaient 1  2 fois par an.


Marrant : dans ma bote, le serveur qui pose le plus souvent problme est le routeur/firewall gnral... Qui est sous Linux.

----------


## zebulon94

> J'ai bien dit *"en tant qu'utilisateur"*... A savoir que pour moi, quelqu'un qui est "interruptible" n'importe quand pour le moindre sous-problme mineur est en train de glander : s'il bossait sur un truc important, il me dirait de repasser plus tard... Or, cela n'arrive en gnral que si un lment du rseau est tomb, et donc qu'il est rellement en intervention urgente. Mais je ne "flique" pas mes admins pour savoir s'ils font de la veille techno, de la maintenance prventive ou quoi que ce soit d'autre, je constate juste qu'ils sont plus facilement disponibles que n'importe qui d'autre dans la socit. Et tant que le rseau fonctionne nickel, je me contrefiche qu'ils bossent, jouent, glandent, dorment ou surfent sur le net.


On a pas la mme dfinition alors ...




> Marrant : dans ma bote, le serveur qui pose le plus souvent problme est le routeur/firewall gnral... Qui est sous Linux.


Dsol pour toi, a mon taf tout fonctionne bien. Et pourtant je ne peux dire que le rseau est petit ^^.

D.

----------


## benwit

J'ai trouv la menace qui va faire que les petites filles vont quitter Windows pour Linux : Une nouvelle distribution Linux !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alp

@Mac_LAK : des solutions se dveloppent pour fournir des quivalents aux logiciels monstres de Windows sous Linux.

Aprs, il y a UN logiciel qui est pour le moment irremplaable pour moi, et qui n'a pas d"quivalent : Visual Studio.

Par contre, pour le systme Windows lui-mme, je m'en suis servi pour du serveur, du poste de bureautique tout simple, du dveloppement lger, du gros dveloppement. Je connais pas trop mal. Et je prfre Linux,  part pour VS -- ce qui ne concerne pas le systme by the way, mais j'ai un environnement bien sympa sous Linux.

Mes dernires installations linux se sont droules plus vite que mes install windows, et j'avais plus de choses  l'arrive. Par ailleurs, pour les derniers temps ou j'avais un dual boot, mon systme Linux tait plus stable et plus rapide aprs un certain temps d'utilisation que le systme Windows, dont je me servais un poil moins souvent. Pourtant, c'tait  quelques exceptions prts les mmes logiciels qui tournaient, et je m'en servais de la mme faon.
_attention, ici j'expose des faits issus de ma propre exprience, je suis conscient que cela peut se passer diffremment pour d'autres personnes, tellement il y a de choses qui peuvent changer,  commencer par le matos._

Il y a du bon en Windows, mais du mauvais aussi. Pareil pour Linux.

Seulement, je ne peux m'empcher de condamner ta mauvaise fois Mac_LAK. Viens un jour sur Marseille, et je te fais faire tes premiers pas dans un monde linux objectif (tu as dj l'objectivit concernant Windows il semblerait), sur un disque dur vierge, un ordinateur "courant", etc. Je ne te parle pas d'installer un linux dans une VM obscure qui ncessite des patch ou je ne sais quoi, mais d'installer Ubuntu en tant que tel, comme un gros dbutant installerait XP, Vista ou autre.

Tu as des arguments trs intressants, mais tu tombes parfois  ct de la plaque quand tu parles de Linux. C'est  dire que tu exposes des arguments d'expert Windows, mais de "dbutant" Linux (pas au niveau technique, mais sur le plan de l'utilisation courante). Bien des gens de mon entourage *m'ont demand d'installer Linux* parce qu'ils s'en servaient sans soucis sur mon poste. Et 'a march trs bien.

Bref...

Aprs, si tu as encore envie de dmonter un post ou deux ce soir, je t'en prie, sers-toi du mien. Mais je ne vais pas rpondre en tant que fanboy mais plutt tre objectif. J'adore beaucoup de choses des deux systmes, et je suis honnte en ne balanant pas des saloperies sur l'autre systme juste parce qu'un jour j'ai eu un soucis qu'il est trs rare d'avoir. Ca s'appelle un raisonnement par induction, et c'est logiquement incorrect. Tu le sais, je pense. Donc je t'en prie, ne manque pas d'objectivit. On n'est pas dans un topic "Vous prfrez Windows ou Linux" mais on discute de ce que Windows aurait  envier  Linux, au point que cela devienne une menace. Donc allez, soyons objectifs.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Viens un jour sur Marseille, et je te fais faire tes premiers pas dans un monde linux objectif (tu as dj l'objectivit concernant Windows il semblerait), sur un disque dur vierge, un ordinateur "courant", etc. Je ne te parle pas d'installer un linux dans une VM obscure qui ncessite des patch ou je ne sais quoi, mais d'installer Ubuntu en tant que tel, comme un gros dbutant installerait XP, Vista ou autre.


J'utilise des Linux sur machines "relles" aussi, pas uniquement en VM... Aprs, tu sais, une VM avec 2 curs rservs (sur 4), des durs RAID0 et un moniteur ddi, a pousse quand mme pas mal...  :;): 

Je n'ai jamais besoin d'un Linux "seul", mais *toujours* avec un Windows en mme temps, ne serait-ce que pour l'IDE (VS, bien entendu). La VM est donc plus qu'une solution pour viter la dbauche de machines et/ou les reboots incessants pour changer d'OS.




> Tu as des arguments trs intressants, mais tu tombes parfois  ct de la plaque quand tu parles de Linux.


Aujourd'hui, jour de reprise aprs vacances, je me suis fad quelques heures de Linux au taf : comme souvent, ce fut la zone... Ce n'est pas un problme de non-objectivit, mais plutt que je semble attirer les emmerdes sous Linux (comme certains semblent les attirer sous Windows).

La seule diffrence, c'est que sous Windows, les rares emmerdes que je peux avoir sont toujours rgles trs vite. Sous Linux, je tombe toujours dans LE p....n de cas particulier qui tonne mme des Linuxiens confirms. Srement parce qu' chaque fois que je dois mettre les mains dans le cambouis de Linux, c'est pour changer / faire voluer sa configuration...

Scoumoune ? Peut-tre. En tout cas, je constate juste qu'un problme inconnu est la plupart du temps rgl bien plus vite sous Windows que sous Linux.




> On n'est pas dans un topic "Vous prfrez Windows ou Linux" mais on discute de ce que Windows aurait  envier  Linux, au point que cela devienne une menace. Donc allez, soyons objectifs.


J'ai dj dit ce que je pensais  ce sujet, de MON point de vue...

----------


## ogaby

Mouais... M'enfin  chaque fois depuis le dbut de ce topic, tes rponses me font penser que t'es compltement hors sujet. La question de dpart porte sur le fait que Linux peut constituer ou non une menace pour Windows ou Microsoft. Et toi t'as post ton exprience pro. Pourtant en lisant le sujet, on a tendance  penser  l'utilisateur moyen qui fait du mail, du msn et un peu d'office.

----------


## Alp

> J'utilise des Linux sur machines "relles" aussi, pas uniquement en VM... Aprs, tu sais, une VM avec 2 curs rservs (sur 4), des durs RAID0 et un moniteur ddi, a pousse quand mme pas mal...


Biensr, mais si j'ai fait cette remarque, c'est plus par rapport au fait que VMWare & autres peuvent parfois mettre le bazar, un peu comme avec ton problme lors de l'installation d'Ubuntu dans ta VM.




> Je n'ai jamais besoin d'un Linux "seul", mais *toujours* avec un Windows en mme temps, ne serait-ce que pour l'IDE (VS, bien entendu). La VM est donc plus qu'une solution pour viter la dbauche de machines et/ou les reboots incessants pour changer d'OS.


Dans ce cas, ok, tu as tous les projets sous VS, tout est dj configur au poil tel que tu l'aimes. Mais ce qu'on demande ici, c'est si toi, tu voulais commencer "une vie" sous Linux. Tu n'as pas d'quivalent de VS, l je suis bien d'accord. Mais  ct de a, vraiment, tout ce dont j'ai besoin s'y trouve, et marche trs bien si ce n'est mieux pour un certain nombre d'outils que j'utilise. Par exemple, avec MikTeX sous Windows, il n'arrivait pas  aller me chercher des paquets de style  la vole, ce genre de choses. Des erreurs cons parce que les bibliothques ne sont pas centralises pour la plupart. C'a biensr aussi ses dfauts (version mismatch), selon comment on installe les bibliothques en question et les logiciels qui en dpendent (une excessive majorit des soucis tant rgls si l'on installe par le gestionnaire de paquets de ta distribution).




> Aujourd'hui, jour de reprise aprs vacances, je me suis fad quelques heures de Linux au taf : comme souvent, ce fut la zone... Ce n'est pas un problme de non-objectivit, mais plutt que je semble attirer les emmerdes sous Linux (comme certains semblent les attirer sous Windows).


Ca c'est fort possible. L'objectivit consiste  reconnatre qu'on a pareil sous Windows effectivement.




> La seule diffrence, c'est que sous Windows, les rares emmerdes que je peux avoir sont toujours rgles trs vite. Sous Linux, je tombe toujours dans LE p....n de cas particulier qui tonne mme des Linuxiens confirms. Srement parce qu' chaque fois que je dois mettre les mains dans le cambouis de Linux, c'est pour changer / faire voluer sa configuration...


1/ Est-ce que les problmes sont similaires ? Parce que toucher au noyau Linux c'est pas du mme rang que toucher  je ne sais quels composants Windows, et en particulier a ne sert pas  rsoudre le mme genre de problme.
2/ Ton exprience monstrueuse de Windows crase ta "petite" (en comparaison, au moins) exprience Linux, et a aide clairement  ce que les choses se passent mieux pour toi sous Windows, j'en suis persuad.

PS : je viens de tomber sur ceci : *Who works on the Linux Kernel ?* -- cela peut en intresser pas mal ici.

----------


## zebulon94

> J'ai trouv la menace qui va faire que les petites filles vont quitter Windows pour Linux : Une nouvelle distribution Linux !


C'est en faisant des coups "marketing" comme cela que Linux peut faire la diffrence. Tu rajoute  cette distribution un peu de communication  l'attention des bonnes personnes -- Jeune Ado pour cette distrib -- et le tour et jou.... Mais se qui manque, je pense, c'est la com . 

D.

----------


## _skip

> C'est en faisant des coups "marketing" comme cela que Linux peut faire la diffrence. Tu rajoute  cette distribution un peu de communication  l'attention des bonnes personnes -- Jeune Ado pour cette distrib -- et le tour et jou.... Mais se qui manque, je pense, c'est la com .


Si tu rajoutes la facilit d'utilisation, puis le logiciel pour ipod, puis les drivers pour mobile / appareil photo. Bref tu transformes linux en windows XP puis c'est bon!  ::aie::

----------


## Mac LAK

> Biensr, mais si j'ai fait cette remarque, c'est plus par rapport au fait que VMWare & autres peuvent parfois mettre le bazar, un peu comme avec ton problme lors de l'installation d'Ubuntu dans ta VM.


Problmes que je n'ai jamais eu avec la Mandriva, ceci tant dit.




> Mais ce qu'on demande ici, c'est si toi, tu voulais commencer "une vie" sous Linux. Tu n'as pas d'quivalent de VS, l je suis bien d'accord. Mais  ct de a, vraiment, tout ce dont j'ai besoin s'y trouve, et marche trs bien si ce n'est mieux pour un certain nombre d'outils que j'utilise.


La rponse est "non" : je trouve les outils Linux plus "poussifs" que les outils Windows, je ne compte plus les crashs violents d'applis, mme "lights" (genre "gedit"), les prises de tte pour les commandes qui sont tout sauf mnmotechniques, etc.
Bref, non, du tout. Je rviserais peut-tre ma position le jour o l'on trouvera enfin des setups sous Linux, ainsi que des API rellement communes et "standardises", disponibles de fait sur n'importe quel Linux install. Il faudra aussi que l'on aie un peu plus d'intgration d'outils divers en un seul (concept courant sous Windows), et que l'ergonomie (ou l'aide !  :;): ) ne soit pas systmatiquement la cinquime roue du carosse.




> 1/ Est-ce que les problmes sont similaires ? Parce que toucher au noyau Linux c'est pas du mme rang que toucher  je ne sais quels composants Windows, et en particulier a ne sert pas  rsoudre le mme genre de problme.


Je parle justement des problmes similaires : installation de librairies, compilation, mise en rseau, configuration systme, dploiements, programmation parallle, etc.
Je ne compte pas par exemple le dveloppement de drivers (que je ne fais quasiment que sous Linux), ou le dveloppement d'IHM (que je ne fais quasiment que sous Windows).




> 2/ Ton exprience monstrueuse de Windows crase ta "petite" (en comparaison, au moins) exprience Linux, et a aide clairement  ce que les choses se passent mieux pour toi sous Windows, j'en suis persuad.


Exprience Windows qui est venue "toute seule", de part l'intuitivit des logiciels qui tournent dessus... Soyons ralistes, quand mme : "man" est une vraie bouse !! Devoir connatre le nom de la fonction pour en trouver l'aide, c'est dbile : a remplace juste l'appel du programme avec "/?" (ou "--h")... Ct dveloppement et API, l aussi, a manque singulirement d'un classement thmatique : il y a de svres leons  prendre sur MSDN, ou mme simplement le rsultat basique produit par Doxygen...

C'est un peu ce genre de choses "historiques" (ou "palolithiques", plutt), conserves envers et contre tout, que je trouve franchement gonflantes sur Linux...

----------


## benwit

> Devoir connatre le nom de la fonction pour en trouver l'aide, c'est dbile


C'est galement la remarque du TLF concernant les dictionnaires. Pour le sens OK mais pour trouver l'orthographe d'un mot, s'il faut connatre son orthographe pralablement  ::aie::

----------


## zebulon94

> Si tu rajoutes la facilit d'utilisation, puis le logiciel pour ipod, puis les drivers pour mobile / appareil photo. Bref tu transformes linux en windows XP puis c'est bon!


La facilit d'utilisation je pense que c'est bon, pour le reste une fois de plus sa ne dpend pas de la communaut mais des diteurs, contructeur ....

----------


## Mac LAK

> C'est galement la remarque du TLF concernant les dictionnaires. Pour le sens OK mais pour trouver l'orthographe d'un mot, s'il faut connatre son orthographe pralablement


Raison pour laquelle c'est le seul et unique dictionnaire en ligne que j'utilise, d'ailleurs...  ::mrgreen:: 

*EDIT :* Le lien prcit contenait un ID de session invalide...

Pour lire la note complte : TLF -> Bouton _"Entrez dans le TLF"_ -> clic sur le lien _"Flchis"_ dans la zone 1,  gauche.

Sinon, je remets ici la copie intgrale de la note en question : 


> L'usage habituel d'un dictionnaire implique que vous recherchiez :L'infinitif pour les verbesLe singulier pour les substantifsLe masculin singulier pour les adjectifsLe TLF informatis vous affranchit de cette contrainte en vous permettant de taper des mots *flchis*, c'est  dire des formes conjugues de verbes (ex. *criront*), des pluriels de substantifs (ex. *gnraux*), des formes quelconques d'adjectifs (ex. *orangs*, *orange*, *oranges*).
> Il vous est mme possible de taper des mots flchis phontiquement (ex. *gnro*, *crirron*) avec en plus la possibilit d'ignorer les accents (ex. *genero*, *ecrirron*).

----------


## Deadpool

> Devoir connatre le nom de la fonction pour en trouver l'aide, c'est dbile : a remplace juste l'appel du programme avec "/?" (ou "--h")...


Pour info, man permet de faire une recherche par mot clef (option -K de la commande, faire man man pour plus d'infos).

----------


## Mac LAK

> Pour info, man permet de faire une recherche par mot clef (option -K de la commande, faire man man pour plus d'infos).


Essaie de chercher "Cration de threads" sous MSDN, puis fais la mme chose avec "man -K cration de threads"... On verra lequel des deux a la rponse le plus vite...  ::twisted::

----------


## Deadpool

> Essaie de chercher "Cration de threads" sous MSDN, puis fais la mme chose avec "man -K cration de threads"... On verra lequel des deux a la rponse le plus vite...


Certainement pas la MSDN, j'ai jamais vu un truc autant ramer.  ::aie:: 

Edit: en fait aprs vrification a s'est grandement amlior la recherche sur MSDN, je retire.

Sur man c'est quasi instantan.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Sur man c'est quasi instantan.


Heu... Tu plaisantes ?
Non seulement il te pose la question  chaque page de man pouvant correspondre pour savoir si tu veux l'afficher, mais en plus il cherche n'importe quoi (la premire rponse est la page de man de "mbox" !!)...

----------


## Deadpool

> Heu... Tu plaisantes ?


Non...


Sauf que je me suis tromp dans mon pnultime post.

En effet, man -K se comporte comme tu le dit (on pourra discuter sur le n'importe quoi).

Moi en fait je pensais  man -k, l'alias d'apropos.

Mon esprit tordu a mlang les 2, j'avoue.

----------


## _ash_

> puis le logiciel pour ipod, puis les drivers pour mobile / appareil photo


a se gre dj plutt bien :l'ipod est gr par gtkpod, et pour mon appareil photo je n'ai pas eu  installer le moindre driver : plug & play sans souci avec mon Ubuntu (mais pas de mobile  disposition pour tester cet autre point)

Et dans la mesure o il a suffit de brancher l'appareil photo pour voir que a marche, et o une simple recherche avec le mot "ipod" sur le site fr d'Ubuntu a permis de trouver gtkpod (d'ailleurs, saisir ce mot dans le gestionnaire de paquets permet aussi de trouver facilement), il n'est pas possible de considrer que le manque d'ergonomie de la commande man soit un frein  l'utilisation quotidienne du Linux de Mme Michu...

Et s'il est possible de reprocher  Linux de manquer de certaines fonctionnalits "courantes", il est aussi possible de facilement retourner l'argument.
Alp le montre justement en indiquant qu'il lui est plus facile de compiler du LaTeX sous Linux. Par ailleurs, d'aprs ma petite exprience personnelle (qui se justifie surement par le fait que je gre mal mon Windows,mais invoquer ceci ne ferai que remettre en question l'aisance d'utilisation de cet OS), on peut prciser que les points suivants sont de gros avantages pour Linux (et de gros manques pour) :

 - LaTeX : pas besoin de configurer l'EDI pour qu'il reconnaisse le compilateur sous Linux
 - PostScript (dj voqu dans mon prcdent post) : lecture native avec Ubuntu
 - PDF : la seule fois o je me suis retrouv face  un "pdf fomulaire" (pdf contenant des champs texte remplissables et des cases  cocher) : lecture native avec mon Linux, document considr corrompu sur tous les Windows qui l'ont test (il s'agissait d'un doc fournit par mon ex-fac ; pas d'un truc "cod par un barbu dans son garage")
 - gtkmm : impossible d'utiliser cette librairie sous Windows malgr plusieurs tentatives pour l'importer. Un clic dans le gestionnaire de paquet et l'affaire tait rgle de l'autre ct.

Bref, mme conclusion que d'habitude : chaque OS a ses avantages et inconvnients, mais considrer qu'un Ubuntu est trop complexe pour le grand public relve de la  mauvaise foi ou de la mconnaissance de cette distrib'.
Et quant bien mme il apparait clairement qu'une solution Windows est plus adapte  Mac Lak et _skip, a ne remet pas en cause le fait que ce choix soit  reconsidrer pour d'autres.

----------


## _skip

Je dis pas a par fanboyisme...

Je pense que nos comparaisons sont difficiles car aucun de nous sur ce thread n'est un utilisateur lambda. Configurer des applications serveurs, compiler du latex, faire du C++ en allant taper jusque dans le TDC de son OS sont les tches qui nous concernent.

Qu'est-ce qui nous dit qu'un utilisateur de base, confin dans son home directory avec ses applications de bureau et son client mail ne s'en sort pas? En fait rien... Depuis le dpart nous parlons de techniques et d'utilisation avance et notre jugement est forcment dirig par le confort (parfois subjectif) que nous trouvons dans nos tches quotidiennes respectives.

----------


## Mac LAK

> - LaTeX : pas besoin de configurer l'EDI pour qu'il reconnaisse le compilateur sous Linux


Word : pas besoin de compilateur tout court...




> - PostScript (dj voqu dans mon prcdent post) : lecture native avec Ubuntu


Format inutilis sous Windows : encore heureux qu'il soit reconnu sur sa propre plate-forme !  :;): 




> - PDF : la seule fois o je me suis retrouv face  un "pdf fomulaire" (pdf contenant des champs texte remplissables et des cases  cocher) : lecture native avec mon Linux, document considr corrompu sur tous les Windows qui l'ont test (il s'agissait d'un doc fournit par mon ex-fac ; pas d'un truc "cod par un barbu dans son garage")


Le format PDF est propritaire, tenu par Adobe.
La rfrence, c'est pas ton GhostScript+PS, c'est "Acrobat Distiller". Point barre. Si ton PDF ne s'ouvre pas avec Acrobat Reader, c'est que ton PDF est foireux. Il faudrait donc voir avec quel logiciel ce PDF a t cr, et avec quoi il a t ouvert... Si ce ne sont pas des logiciels Adobe, ne te plains pas.




> - gtkmm : impossible d'utiliser cette librairie sous Windows malgr plusieurs tentatives pour l'importer. Un clic dans le gestionnaire de paquet et l'affaire tait rgle de l'autre ct.


On s'en fiche : on a les MFC, des RAD, WPF, etc. sous Windows, ou mme QT si vraiment on veut absolument faire du portable. Exemple peu probant...

Bref, mme conclusion que d'habitude : tu as de vrais exemples ?  :;):

----------


## ogaby

> Je dis pas a par fanboyisme...
> 
> Je pense que nos comparaisons sont difficiles car aucun de nous sur ce thread n'est un utilisateur lambda. Configurer des applications serveurs, compiler du latex, faire du C++ en allant taper jusque dans le TDC de son OS sont les tches qui nous concernent.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui nous dit qu'un utilisateur de base, confin dans son home directory avec ses applications de bureau et son client mail ne s'en sort pas? En fait rien... Depuis le dpart nous parlons de techniques et d'utilisation avance et notre jugement est forcment dirig par le confort (parfois subjectif) que nous trouvons dans nos tches quotidiennes respectives.


Un peu pour ca que le topic n'a ni queue ni tte: le topic concerne une utilisation standard de Windows et de Linux.

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit difficile de ne pas parler technique et de voir une utilisation basique.

----------


## Alp

> Word : pas besoin de compilateur tout court...


Ah ouais, je me rappelle quand j'avais essay de faire un rapport/article scientifique avec, c'tait rigolo  ::aie::

----------


## MaliciaR

> Format inutilis sous Windows : encore heureux qu'il soit reconnu sur sa propre plate-forme !


Euh, ah bon? Dsole, mais plein d'imprimeries n'acceptent par exemple des posters que sous format .ps... Et non, ce n'est pas si minoritaire que a comme demande... Et oui, le .ps, c'est une galre sous Windows... Donc, bon,  ce moment tous les tudiants-chercheurs-etc. qui en ont besoin appellent l'adminsys pour qu'il rgle a parce que c'est lui "le gars qui s'y connat en ordinateurs"  ::mouarf::

----------


## _ash_

> Word : pas besoin de compilateur tout court...


Oui, mais rpondre Word lorsqu'on dit LaTeX, a n'a pas vraiment de sens ; les deux technologies n'tant pas comparables et n'tant pas utilises dans le mme contexte... (autant comparer MS Word  OpenOffice, a roule, autant l je ne vois pas...)




> Format inutilis sous Windows


a ne change pas grand chose au fait que lorsque les papiers que je devais lire taient en postScript il m'tait impossible de les lire avec cet OS...

Ou, dit diffrement : sous-entendre que ne pas pouvoir lire de postScript sous Windows n'est pas un souci car il n'a jamais t question de le faire ; a revient un peu  considrer qu'il n'est pas le moins du monde gnant de ne pouvoir lire correctement un .docx sous Linux...




> La rfrence, c'est pas ton GhostScript+PS, c'est "Acrobat Distiller". Point barre. Si ton PDF ne s'ouvre pas avec Acrobat Reader, c'est que ton PDF est foireux. Il faudrait donc voir avec quel logiciel ce PDF a t cr, et avec quoi il a t ouvert... Si ce ne sont pas des logiciels Adobe, ne te plains pas.


Tu as bon dos de dire a aprs avoir tant rpt que c'est  l'outil de s'adapter  l'utilisateur et non le contraire...

Plus prcisment, le fichier en question tait ma convention de stage de fin d'tude. Le logiciel utilis pour la faire, c'tait le cadet de mes soucis. Les seuls faits concrets taient :
- j'avais besoin d'ouvrir ce document
- Linux le grait sans que j'ai  me poser la moindre question
- Non seulement je n'arrivait pas  l'ouvrir avec Windows, mais aucun utilisateur de Windows  qui je l'avais envoy non plus.

Autrement dit, considrer que dans ce cas prcis il n'est pas possible de concder un avantage  Linux revient  considrer que si Firefox tait incapable d'interprter les .html non valides au sens W3C, il ne serait pas possible d'en conclure une certaines supriorit d'Internet Explorer (alors que dans ce cas fictif, a reviendrait  dire que 99% du web ne serait pas consultable par Firefox)




> On s'en fiche : on a les MFC, des RAD, WPF, etc. sous Windows


Non : *tu* t'en fiches.
J'avais (pour diverses raisons dont la mention n'apporterait pas grand chose) besoin d'utiliser ceci et il m'a t infiniment plus simple de le faire avec Linux. C'est tout.




> tu as de vrais exemples ?


Si par "vrais exemples" tu veux dire des exemples qui prouveraient que *pour toi* il serait parfois plus intressant d'utiliser Linux, alors clairement, non (je prcise d'ailleurs dans mon prcdent post qu'il apparait clairement que pour toi un Windows est mieux adapt).

Si par "vrais exemples" on considre des lments qui font que *moi* (et par extension, srement beaucoup d'autres personnes : je ne suis (malheureusement) pas si original que a...) j'ai parfois plus d'intrt  utiliser un Linux qu'un Windows, alors je te laisse reconsidrer les points ci dessus.




> Bref, mme conclusion que d'habitude


Tu fais rfrence  tout ceux qui ont conclu quant  ta mauvaise foi ?  :;): 
(Plus srieusement, comparer implicitement Word  LaTeX, ou en expliquant que pour de vrai je n'avais pas besoin d'ouvrir ma convention de stage car ma fac ne l'avait pas fait avec un logiciel conforme, j'avoue que je ne m'y attendais pas...)

Enfin bref, comme d'hab : il n'est pas question de conclure quant  la supriorit d'un OS, mais plutt de conclure quant  l'impossibilit de conclure  une telle impossibilit.




> Qu'est-ce qui nous dit qu'un utilisateur de base, [...] ne s'en sort pas? [...]


Compltement d'accord, d'autant qu'il faut ajouter les habitudes acquises par chacun au fil du temps.

(mode troll on)
Certains semblent dire que leurs parents et grands parents s'en sortent trs bien  ::P: 
(mode troll off)

----------


## _ash_

Un truc qui m'est revenu, pour rebondir sur 



> tu as [d'autres] exemples ?


autre souci que j'ai eu sous Windows et qui ne s'est pas produit sous Linux : lorsque je bidouillais avec EasyPhp sous Windows, j'ai d constater qu'il semblait y avoir un conflit entre Skype (oui, je vais me faire huer par les puristes : j'utilise un soft propritaire...) et celui-ci : impossible en gnral d'avoir les deux actifs en mme temps.
Maintenant, avec cet OS, aucun souci.

Bref, c'tait juste pour donner un exemple de plus, pas pour m'acharner. Car Typiquement, je reconnais volontiers que -comme j'ai dj pu le dire quelques pages plus tt- Linux est moins bon que Windows pour ce qui est du dual screen (du moins jusqu' l'avant dernire d'Ubuntu : parait qu'il y a eu des progrs sur l'actuelle, mais j'ai pas pouss)

----------


## Alp

Oui, Skype utilise le port 80 par dfaut sous Windows si je ne m'abuse (sous Linux je ne sais pas, plus trop utilis Skype depuis que je suis sous Linux -- et je ne fais plus tourner de serveur web de toute manire).

----------


## benwit

Mme si leur finalit est de produire des documents, Word et LateX ne sont pas vraiment comparables (ils ne s'adressent pas aux mmes personnes, ils n'ont pas la mme approche) donc _MacLak_ pousse un peu le pingouin dans les orties  ::mrgreen:: 

Ceci dit, pour ce qui est de l'exemple des PDF sus-cits, je suis plutt de son avis. PDF, c'est un format propritaire d'Abobe et s'il y a des problmes de lecture sous Linux, c'est de la faute d'Adobe. S'il y a des problmes de lecture sous Window, il y a quelque chose qui cloche. Mme si on peux remercier la communaut open source d'offrir un moyen alternatif de les lire (sous window ou linux), ils ne sont pas la rfrence en PDF. Ils n'ont alors qu' proposer un format alternatif (Microsoft a bien copier celui d'open office)
Je sais par exprience de quoi je parle alors il est fort probable que dans ton universit __ash__, soit les pdf ont t fabriqus sous Windows par un service incomptent dans le domaine, soit par les professionnels de leur CRI habitus  des outils open source sous Linux (ce qui expliquerait que a fonctionne chez toi).
Tu dis, je te cites, qu'on devrait "concder un avantage  Linux" dans ce cas prcis. Je ne suis pas d'accord car cela impliquerait un dsavantage pour Window qui dans ce cas n'y est pour rien.
Je pense que si on utilise des formats tels que PDF pour diffusion  grande chelle, on doit :
soit utiliser les outils de rfrencesoit s'assurer un minimum de leur compatibilit (tu dis que personne ne peut l'ouvrir sous Window or dans une fac, on sait que c'est trs utilis par les tudiants)soit utiliser un autre format !

Pour ce qui est des .ps, je n'ai pas trop compris ta remarque _MaliciaR_ ?
Si je conois que ce format peut tre demand par des imprimeurs, sous Window, cela reste trs pauvre.

----------


## Invit

L'exemple des PDF montrent galement la non-utilit des formats propritaires. Les formats propritaires obligent l'auteur du document  payer une licence pour faire des fichiers corrects. Et de l'autre ct, l'utilisateur ne doit utiliser que le logiciel propritaire pour lire le fichier sous peine de ne pas pouvoir le lire correctement.

Si l'Universit avait utilis un format ouvert, je ne pense pas qu'il y ai eu ce problme.

----------


## Deadpool

Heu le PDF est un format ouvert au contraire, cr par Adobe certes mais qui est devenue une norme ISO.

La spec est accessible et il est ainsi possible de dvelopper des outils tiers pour lire ou crire du PDF sans avoir besoin de faire du reverse et surtout sans rien verser  Adobe.

http://partners.adobe.com/public/dev...l_notices.html

----------


## benwit

Tu as raison mais c'est assez rcent non ? (comprendre par l, une fois que son format s'est bien rpandu)

Ensuite, si c'est comme pour le web, toutes les implmentations ne respectent pas  la lettre les spcifications.  ::aie:: 

Alors, face aux problmes voqus, je ne vois que trois possibilits :
- Adobe ne respecte pas sa propre spcification  :8O: 
- Adobe a pondu une spcification ambigu  :8O:  
- Un bug dans les logiciels d'Adobe ?  ::?: 
- Le logiciel qui l'ouvre sous Linux a une implmentation lgrement diffrente ? 
(Il existait des lecteurs avant l'ouverture du format, surement par rtro ingnierie)

Bref, je vous laisse deviner celle que je crois la plus plausible et je ne vois toujours pas o intervient l'OS dans l'histoire.

----------


## Deadpool

Ben a me surprend mais  priori a date de fin 2007. Je croyais que c'tait fait depuis plus longtemps.

M'enfin, vu que le PDF tait plus ou moins devenu un standard de facto, notamment dans l'imprimerie, c'est pas plus mal qu'Adobe ait fait en sorte d'en faire une vraie norme ISO.

----------


## benwit

Il me semblait en avoir vaguement entendu parl vers la date que tu cites donc cela ne m'tonnes pas. (Tu as trouv une source ?)

Pour ma part, j'ai trouv des spcifications PDF.

Les dates divergent mais ne prouvent en rien la date de l'ouverture puisque les spcifications existaient probablement avant pour ceux qui achetaient la licence mais n'taient pas publiques.

----------


## Invit

> M'enfin, vu que le PDF tait plus ou moins devenu un standard de facto, notamment dans l'imprimerie, c'est pas plus mal qu'Adobe ait fait en sorte d'en faire une vraie norme ISO.


+1 avec toi.
Je trouve cela trs bien que le format ait t libr car c'tait devenu un standard de facto. Pour moi, le format PDF devrait tre la norme dans toutes les entreprises pour ce qui concerne les documents non modifiables. (Combien de fois, je vois des .doc pour faire passer des notes de service.)

----------


## benwit

Et moi, quand je donnai mes cv au format pdf (pour pas qu'ils les modifient et pour une impression carre), les secrtaires les retapaient dans un .doc  ::aie::  
dsesprant ...

----------


## Deadpool

> Il me semblait en avoir vaguement entendu parl vers la date que tu cites donc cela ne m'tonnes pas. (Tu as trouv une source ?)


Ouep, plusieurs articles, par exemple :

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/40...2000-norme.htm

Et voici le communiqu de l'ISO (tant qu' faire) :

http://www.iso.org/iso/fr/pressrelea...?refid=Ref1141

----------


## benwit

Je me demande quand mme qui sige dans ces comits ?
Tu as vu, la france est la seule a avoir vot NON  ::mrgreen::  (avec commentaires il est vrai que j'aimerai bien lire)

----------


## MaliciaR

> Pour ce qui est des .ps, je n'ai pas trop compris ta remarque _MaliciaR_ ?
> Si je conois que ce format peut tre demand par des imprimeurs, sous Window, cela reste trs pauvre.


Ce que je disais par la, c'est que l'OS majoritaire reste Windows, y compris dans les universites/labos (Mac est tres present aussi, mais le pack Office pour Mac est creation de MS, donc meme souci). Ce qui fait que le probleme d'export en .ps est tres frequent.

----------


## MaliciaR

> Je me demande quand mme qui sige dans ces comits ?


Peut-etre que tu trouveras quelques ifnos ici : http://www.iso.org/iso/standards_dev...her_bodies.htm

----------


## ogaby

Le PDF est un format ouvert (voir wikipdia) et normalis par l'ISO.

Si il y a eu un problme de comptabilit sur le formulaire, c'est que sa cration a t faite soit avec un soft qui ne rpond  la norme ISO soit les softs de lectures sont trop anciens et ne rpondent pas  la norme.

----------


## benwit

> Le PDF est un format ouvert (voir wikipdia) et normalis par l'ISO.


*Format ouvert ou pas ?*




> Troisime point : format ouvert ou pas ?
> 
> Une question se pose  propos du dernier paragraphe du communiqu de presse  :
> 
>     L'ISO 32000-1, Gestion de documents  Format de document portable  Partie 1: PDF 1.7, est disponible, au prix de *380 francs suisses*, auprs des instituts nationaux membres de l'ISO (voir la liste complte avec les coordonnes) et du Secrtariat central de lISO au travers de l'ISO Store ou en prenant contact avec le dpartement Marketing & communication.
> 
> Par rapport aux spcifications proposes par Adobe et surtout par rapport  la dfinition dans la loi franaise d'un standard ouvert, le prix de 380 francs suisses est une  restriction d'accs , donc pas vritablement un format ouvert.


Source corrige par celle-ci (correction du prix)

----------


## Invit

> L'ISO 32000-1, Gestion de documents  Format de document portable  Partie 1: PDF 1.7, est disponible, au prix de 380 francs suisses, auprs des instituts nationaux membres de l'ISO (voir la liste complte avec les coordonnes) et du Secrtariat central de lISO au travers de l'ISO Store ou en prenant contact avec le dpartement Marketing & communication.


Le prix indiqu est le prix de la publication de l'ISO, vendue par l'ISO, pas le prix du format.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Euh, ah bon? Dsole, mais plein d'imprimeries n'acceptent par exemple des posters que sous format .ps... Et non, ce n'est pas si minoritaire que a comme demande... Et oui, le .ps, c'est une galre sous Windows... Donc, bon,  ce moment tous les tudiants-chercheurs-etc. qui en ont besoin appellent l'adminsys pour qu'il rgle a parce que c'est lui "le gars qui s'y connat en ordinateurs"


D'un autre ct, le secteur de l'imprimerie, c'est historiquement du Mac, pas du Windows... Si c'est en train de changer, t'inquites pas : le format PS sera gr par Office, ou les imprimeurs passeront vers un autre format "natif".




> Oui, mais rpondre Word lorsqu'on dit LaTeX, a n'a pas vraiment de sens ; les deux technologies n'tant pas comparables et n'tant pas utilises dans le mme contexte... (autant comparer MS Word  OpenOffice, a roule, autant l je ne vois pas...)


C'est surtout l'aspect "prendre un compilateur pour faire un document" qui me fait toujours hurler de rire, je dois dire...




> a ne change pas grand chose au fait que lorsque les papiers que je devais lire taient en postScript il m'tait impossible de les lire avec cet OS...


Dans toute ma carrire, ainsi que mes tudes, j'ai reu UNE SEULE FOIS un fichier PS... Prvenant l'expditeur que je ne pouvais l'ouvrir, j'ai eu "Oups, toutes mes excuses, voil le PDF  la place."... 
Si un jour tu cherches du boulot (ou un stage), tu peux essayer de jouer et d'envoyer ton CV au format .latex ou .ps : on verra bien si tu auras des rponses...




> Ou, dit diffrement : sous-entendre que ne pas pouvoir lire de postScript sous Windows n'est pas un souci car il n'a jamais t question de le faire ; a revient un peu  considrer qu'il n'est pas le moins du monde gnant de ne pouvoir lire correctement un .docx sous Linux...


Sauf que tu peux : visionneuse Word + Wine. La diffrence, c'est qu' 99%, on se contrefiche de pouvoir lire du PostScript sur Windows, il n'y a gure que l'imprimante que a concerne.




> Tu as bon dos de dire a aprs avoir tant rpt que c'est  l'outil de s'adapter  l'utilisateur et non le contraire...


En quoi est-ce incompatible ? Tu n'avais qu' utiliser un outil respectant rellement le format PDF, c'est tout.
C'est exactement comme si tu te plaignais que Word ne puisse ouvrir un document .DOC cr avec OpenOffice...




> Non : *tu* t'en fiches.
> J'avais (pour diverses raisons dont la mention n'apporterait pas grand chose) besoin d'utiliser ceci et il m'a t infiniment plus simple de le faire avec Linux.


Exemple typique de contrainte de conception inutile et/ou nuisible...




> Si par "vrais exemples" tu veux dire des exemples qui prouveraient que *pour toi* il serait parfois plus intressant d'utiliser Linux, alors clairement, non.


Non, je parle d'exemples rels o tu n'essaie pas d'utiliser quelque chose de plutt spcifique Linux sous Windows (PS, GTKMM), ou qui n'est pas un exemple de mauvais "clonage" d'un logiciel propritaire (le PDF)...




> en expliquant que pour de vrai je n'avais pas besoin d'ouvrir ma convention de stage car ma fac ne l'avait pas fait avec un logiciel conforme, j'avoue que je ne m'y attendais pas...


En pratique, c'est plutt la faute de ta fac qui a utilis n'importe quoi pour gnrer un document PDF alors que 99% (pour ne pas dire 100%...) des conventions de stages seront lues sur un poste Windows (celui du DRH), avec Acrobat Reader...




> Mme si leur finalit est de produire des documents, Word et LateX ne sont pas vraiment comparables (ils ne s'adressent pas aux mmes personnes, ils n'ont pas la mme approche) donc _MacLak_ pousse un peu le pingouin dans les orties


Je reconnais. Mais c'tait surtout pour souligner que, souvent, il n'est gure utile d'installer Latex sur un PC Windows, ni de se fader la configuration de la chane Latex en question...




> L'exemple des PDF montrent galement la non-utilit des formats propritaires. Les formats propritaires obligent l'auteur du document  payer une licence pour faire des fichiers corrects.


Tu as aussi le droit de taper ton texte  la machine  crire, ou  la main, et l'expdier  ton client.
Sous Windows, tu as Wordpad qui suffit amplement pour faire un courrier simple par exemple. Le document sera lisible partout, car il n'utilise qu'un sous-ensemble trs rduit des possibilits du format DOC. Au pire, tu l'cris en RTF.
Aprs, si tu veux un format lisible partout *ET* compact *ET* non-modifiable (donc, contractuel), c'est une contrainte que *TU* recherches : je ne vois pas en quoi payer une licence est anormal. Tu n'as pas BESOIN d'envoyer une convention de stage, ou un CV, dans un format non-modifiable, cela n'offre aucun intrt... Comme si on allait s'amuser  modifier les CV et lettres de motivation que l'on reoit, tiens.




> Et de l'autre ct, l'utilisateur ne doit utiliser que le logiciel propritaire pour lire le fichier sous peine de ne pas pouvoir le lire correctement.


Logiciel qui est toutefois gratuit, je te rappelle...




> Si l'Universit avait utilis un format ouvert, je ne pense pas qu'il y ai eu ce problme.


Si : 99% de chances qu'il ne soit pas pass au travers du filtre des mails, ou qu'il n'aie pas pu tre ouvert sur le poste du destinataire final. La plupart des administratifs que j'ai pu rencontrer n'ouvrent *JAMAIS* un format de document qu'ils ne connaissent pas, c'est  dire Word, Excel, ou PDF... Quand ce n'est pas carrment au niveau du serveur de mail que c'est verrouill.




> Heu le PDF est un format ouvert au contraire, cr par Adobe certes mais qui est devenue une norme ISO.
> 
> La spec est accessible et il est ainsi possible de dvelopper des outils tiers pour lire ou crire du PDF sans avoir besoin de faire du reverse et surtout sans rien verser  Adobe.


Spec payante, du moins pour la version ISO... A moins que tu n'aie un lien. Les specs PDF prcites sont issues d'Adobe eux-mme, et non pas de l'ISO.
_(Mais bon,  la base, a reste un soft propritaire, et non pas libre, qui s'est impos partout sur la plante... On peut se demander o tait le logiciel libre pendant ce temps.)_




> Bref, je vous laisse deviner celle que je crois la plus plausible et je ne vois toujours pas o intervient l'OS dans l'histoire.


Pour ma part, je pars du principe que c'est aux "copieurs" de s'adapter  l'original, et non pas le contraire. Les logiciels crant / lisant du PDF se doivent d'tre compatibles avec leurs quivalents Adobe, et non pas le contraire.
Il serait en effet trs tonnant qu'Adobe ne suivre pas  la virgule prs sa propre spec...

----------


## yoyo88

Question !  ::D: 

Qu'es que viens faire le format PDF, doc ext... vs format libre dans un thread comme :"Microsoft reconnat Linux comme une "menace" pour Windows" ?
 :8O: 


parce que je pense pas que sa soit le format libre la menace.  ::roll:: 


enfin je dit sa... je dit rien.  :;):

----------


## benwit

Rponse :
a a dvier (un peu par ma faute je l'admet) ...
si un modo avec pouvoir veut virer ces messages, puis-je lui suggrer de les dplacer dans un thread sur le format PDF  :;): 

Et que ce message s'autodtruise ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## cmax

> Avec leur envie de rinventer les standards puis les imposer  tout le monde pour faire disparatre la concurrence. En tte de peloton : internet explorer, que ce soit le 6, 7 ou 8 impose aux webmaster de passer beaucoup de temps  bricoler leur site pour ce navigateur. Mon exemple : j'ai pass 2 mois sur un projet qui a le mme rendu sur tous les navigateurs sauf... IE. J'ai pass une bonne semaine pour l'adapter.
> 
> Vous vous souvenez de frontpage ? C'tait du propre a aussi...
> 
> 
> 
> "Microsoft aimerait la disparition des netbooks et leur remplacement par des ordinateurs portables  poid rduit, mais comportant des batteries  longue dure de vie assez coteux pour justifier l'utilisation de Windows"
> 
> Personnellement je suis choqu. Il est dit clairement : il faut vendre un produit plus cher et moins adapt au besoin des clients afin d'couler notre marchandise. Et aprs il y en a encore qui soutiennent ces ******.
> ...


Je crois que ce qui  fait grandir Microsoft c'est le fait qu' il y quelques annes encore la majorit des particuliers utilisaient Msdos de Bil Gates gratuit non parce qu'ils en avaient le droit mais simplement parce que ces produits n'tait pas protgs
Aujourd'hui ils dpensent des milliers de dollars afin d'empcher toute utilisation frauduleuse. 
La raison principale du bond en avant de Firefox et du au fait qu'il est devenu impossible de faire une mise  jour d'internet explorer sans
vrification de la validit de windows, il en va de mme pour d'autres produits.
Conclusion ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens de payer se tournent vers des solutions non payantes.
Et donc contribuent ainsi  l'amlioration de ces produits

----------


## ogaby

Le prix, oui, peut jouer un rle dans bien des cas.

Perso, quand j'ai install Linux il y a 2 ans, c'tait par curiosit. J'avais XP et Ubuntu et petit  petit je me suis aperu que je pouvais me passer de XP. 

Puis dans l'actualit, on parlait de plus en plus d'hadopi et du tlchargement illgal. videmment, a ne concerne que la musique et le cinma mais on peut penser aussi aux softs. Ben avec une distribution Linux, tous les softs sont lgaux. C'est  ce moment que j'ai ralis ma libert: un soucis en moins.

Je suis libre!  ::D:  Et cette libert n'a plus de prix pour moi.  :;):

----------


## _ash_

Bien qu'il ne serait pas compliqu d'expliquer pourquoi les besoins que j'ai voqus prcdemment se justifient, il ne serait pas intressant de reprendre chaque point (sous-entendu : qui me concernent) de ton dernier post Mac Lak. Typiquement, expliquer en quoi l'utilisation du format ps ou de LaTeX peut tre ncessaire -voire indispensable- dans certains cas ; a n'a pas d'intrt ici et a ne pourrai qu'alourdir un "dbat" (pas certains que le terme soit toujours pertinent...) qui se traine de plus en plus.
(et franchement, qui serait intress de conclure que Windows est mauvais car sa version de skype est configure pour utiliser le port 80 ?...)

En revanche, tu dis (entre autre) quelque chose d(e particulirement) intressant : 



> je parle d'exemples rels o tu n'essaie pas d'utiliser quelque chose de plutt spcifique Linux sous Windows


Ceci implique qu'il y a des lments "plutt spcifiques Linux".
 En consquence, avoir besoin de toucher  ces lments justifie (comprendre : dans ce contexte) la prconisation d'une solution Linux au dtriment d'une Windows. (Et ce, mme sans tre dans un environnement fig).

(Indpendamment, je dois revenir, par souci de rigueur, sur l'avantage que j'avais prcdemment concd  Windows quant  la gestion du dual screen, car autant il est trivial d'avoir une extension de bureau, autant je me suis souvenu le nombre d'enseignants que j'avais vu batailler pour cloner leur cran principal sur un vido projecteur, et, de guerre lasse, finir par renoncer (avec toutes les consquences que cela pouvait avoir sur l'impossibilit de mettre leurs powerpoints en plein cran et le fait qu'ainsi les effets tant travaills partaient en sucette...))

----------


## Mac LAK

> Ceci implique qu'il y a des lments "plutt spcifiques Linux".


C'est pourquoi il faut remettre en avant les parts de march de chacun des deux OS, ainsi que ce que l'on vise via cet change de documents ou l'utilisation de cette librairie...

Utiliser une librairie portable qui, d'aprs les soucis que tu dcris, ne l'est pas tant que a est juste stupide : il en existe d'autres qui n'ont pas ce "problme".

Utiliser un format de document qui n'est pas certain d'tre lu par les destinataires l'est tout autant : je donnais l'exemple d'envoyer CV et lettre de motivation au format Latex ou PostScript, acte qui risque fort de te rendre client de l'ANPE pour un bon moment...

Si ton leitmotiv est l'introprabilit, ngliger les standards "de fait" de 90% des machines est tout simplement aberrant.

----------


## IGstaff

Bonjour,

Etant utilisateur d'ubuntu depuis plusieurs annes, j'ai pu observer un accroissement important de sa disponibilit au grand public.
Avec Hardy, on avait dj une version presque totalement stable et avec un nombre de fonctionnalits proches de l'OS Microsoft en fournissant des outils par dfaut suffisant et par un gestionnaire de fentre acceptant la 3D et qui, au passage, est largement plus performant et configurable que celui de Vista.
Avec intrpid, de nouvelles fonctionnalits ont t ajoutes mais de manire assez instables pour ses dbuts car certains drivers comme ceux pour le wifi ou les cartes vido fonctionnaient assez mal (cela n'a pas durer non plus vu les mises  jour trs frquentes de l'OS).
Avec Jaunty, cette version tant voulue au dpart comme "deboggue", le march fut rempli et nous disposons d'une version stable avec son lot de petite nouveauts.
Tout a pour en arriver  la comparaison, qu'actuellement, Ubuntu propose (au moins) une aussi bonne stabilit que Windows XP (le plus stable des OS MS) avec une trs bonne scurit (systme UNIX), un bon nombre d'outils (dpassant largement le compte et l'efficacit que ceux de MS avec, par exemple, des outils de gestion graphiques des applications/paquets).
Le principal hic pour Ubuntu, c'est de ne pas bnficier de la pseudo renomme du systme d'exploitation de Microsoft.
Un soucis supplmentaire pour Ubuntu est que beaucoup d'application sont compiles pour Windows sans l'tre pour les systmes "linuxiens" (Mais c'est la faute des quipe de dveloppement et du march MS).
Les applications comme, par exemple, les jeux sont donc trs limites.
Mais son ouverture au grand public est encore rcente, cela devrait un peu s'quilibrer prochainement.

Pour un dveloppeur Web amateur comme moi, il n'y a pas  tergiverser, Ubuntu bat dj les systmes MS  tous les niveaux.

----------


## Invit

> Pour un dveloppeur Web amateur comme moi, il n'y a pas  tergiverser, Ubuntu bat dj les systmes MS  tous les niveaux.


D'accord avec a, sauf pour certains jeux, qui ne peuvent tre installs avec Linux (incompatibilit OpenGL, mme en prsence d'mulateur).

D'autre part, je suis entirement d'accord pour dire que niveau avances technologiques (Bureau 3D, jeux vidos), Linux est le meilleur (toutes distributions). Linux a permis des avances considrables dans tous les domaines (GPS, Box internet, tlphones, ...), tout cela avec l'aide de la communaut Linux.

Mais sur certains points, on peut dire que Windows est meilleur : les SDKs sont plus nombreux et plus simples (je pense  WPF). Malheureusement, les IDEs (et autres technologies d'affichages) sont payants, un inconvnient majeur qui retire des clients  Microsoft.

Mais  mon avis, cette news est, comme l'ont dis certains, une tentative de Microsoft pour faire croire qu'ils ont des problmes d'argent ( la veille de la sortie de Seven, j'en doute), et toucher le grand public.

----------


## yoyo88

> D'accord avec a, sauf pour certains jeux, qui ne peuvent tre installs avec Linux (incompatibilit OpenGL, mme en prsence d'mulateur).
> 
> D'autre part, je suis entirement d'accord pour dire que niveau avances technologiques (Bureau 3D, jeux vidos), Linux est le meilleur (toutes distributions).


 ::roll:: 
c'est une blague? 
non parce que dire sa c'est un peut comme dire : "la renault clio est meilleurs que la peugeot partner"

Ils n'ont pas les mme finalit.
Je n'utilise pas Windows XP comme j'utilise mon serveur de sauvegarde sous linux.
alors de la a balancer un trol comme : "Linux est le meilleur (toutes distributions)."
 ::mouarf::  

bref STOP aux btises  :;): 






> Linux a permis des avances considrables dans tous les domaines (GPS, Box internet, tlphones, ...), tout cela avec l'aide de la communaut Linux.


Windows a permis de dmoncratisser l'informatique, on en fait pas toute un fromage.  ::zoubi:: 





> Mais sur certains points, on peut dire que Windows est meilleur : les SDKs sont plus nombreux et plus simples (je pense  WPF). Malheureusement, les IDEs (et autres technologies d'affichages) sont payants, un inconvnient majeur qui retire des clients  Microsoft.


 Y'a beaucoup d'IDE gratuit et performant comme visual studio expresse.





> Mais  mon avis, cette news est, comme l'ont dis certains, une tentative de Microsoft pour faire croire qu'ils ont des problmes d'argent ( la veille de la sortie de Seven, j'en doute), et toucher le grand public.


 ::mouarf:: 
non ils ont tous simplement peur de certaine distribution linux qui monte ( ubuntu ext...) car elle viens marcher sur leur plate bande. a savoir l'OS grand publique.

----------


## yvonne

Linux, le menace de Windows ? Mais pour moi, Windows, qui occupe une partie vaste du march, reste encore le leader dans ce domaine.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> bref STOP aux btises 
> 
> non ils ont tous simplement peur de certaine distribution linux qui monte ( ubuntu ext...) car elle viens marcher sur leur plate bande. a savoir l'OS grand publique.


Ben justement, STOP AUX BETISES !

Ubuntu ne concurrence pas Windows. Ils fait surement beaucoup d'ombre  d'autres distri Linux, mais pas  Windows ! 
C'est comme de dire que le vlo lectrique menacerait l'industrie automobile !  ::roll::

----------


## yoyo88

> Ben justement, STOP AUX BETISES !
> 
> Ubuntu ne concurrence pas Windows. Ils fait surement beaucoup d'ombre  d'autres distri Linux, mais pas  Windows ! 
> C'est comme de dire que le vlo lectrique menacerait l'industrie automobile !


c'est juste une supposition  :;): 
j'ai jamais dit qu' Ubuntu allais massacrer Windows.
mais de toute les distributions, Ubuntu est l'une des plus grand public qui marche pas trop mal et qui a prouver son efficacit. (example : Ubuntu  l'assemble nationale) 
Apres pour concurrencer windows manque encore pas mal de chose pour s'imposer.

Apres je disais stop aux btises pour :



> Linux est le meilleur (toutes distributions).


 ::roll::

----------


## Peck777

> Aimeriez-vous que Microsoft considre l'open-source comme une opportunit plutt que comme une menace  son modle bas sur des licences payantes ?


je n'ai trouv quasiment aucun post  ce sujet, alors je m'y colle ...

on a beau dire et argumenter sur la politique commerciale de Microsoft, toutes les communauts de developpeurs, qu'elles soient GPListes ou pas, contribuent  TOUTES les avances technologiques.
je veux dire par l que des nombreux informaticiens (souvent inconnus d'ailleurs) innovent, crent des concepts, developpent pour Microsoft et/ou pour l'OpenSource. une bonne quipe qui sait dvelopper va crer un produit multi platformes, c'est une des cls de la survie des ides.
les lphants comme Adobe avait tout mis sur la plateforme Windows, ben maintenant, ils ont tout le mal du monde  se porter vers un Linux, mais lorsqu'il l'auront fait (et bien), l Microsoft peut commencer  fliper...

pour ce qui est de la contribution des OpenSource  Microsoft, a fait dj longtemps que Microsoft rachete des startups innovantes. c'est le cas de SysInternals de Mark Russinovich qui distribuait gratuitement ses soft super pratique. il s'est fait remarquer par la communaut MSDN et Microsoft a *achet* son travail et continue  le distribuer *gratuitement* ! si a c'est pas un avance vers l'OpenSource, c'est quoi alors ?!

----------


## IGstaff

La seule raison pour laquelle MS s'ouvre (je sais pas si on peut dire que MS s'ouvre  a....)  l'Open Source, c'est pour y gagner forcment quelque chose  la fin.
De toute faon, leurs marchs sont tellement vastes que ca ne leur cote rien.




> Apres pour concurrencer windows manque encore pas mal de chose pour s'imposer.


A part des utilisateurs et des softwares de grandes socits... y'a tout ce qu'il faut pour largement concurrencer Windows.
je vois pas trop ce que vous voulez de plus...

----------


## Invit

> je vois pas trop ce que vous voulez de plus...


Un Linux-Windows, avec la mme interface que Windows, avec les mmes menus de paramtres. Tout cela pour ne pas avoir  changer ses habitudes. Le plus gros problme est l.
Il faut que ceux qui migrent vers Linux sachent qu'il va leur falloir changer leurs habitudes.

----------


## yoyo88

> A part des utilisateurs et des softwares de grandes socits... y'a tout ce qu'il faut pour largement concurrencer Windows.
> je vois pas trop ce que vous voulez de plus...


En administration une distribution linux peut suffire, mais des l'instant ou l'on touche des mtiers spcifique qui demande l'utilisation de logiciel pro et donc peut commun, linux n'est plus utilisable.

Il manque aussi un bon marketing derrires les distributions pour l'impos dans le grand publique.

----------


## Invit

> mais des l'instant ou l'on touche des mtiers spcifique qui demande l'utilisation de logiciel pro et donc peut commun, linux n'est plus utilisable


Et pourquoi a ?

----------


## Mac LAK

> Et pourquoi a ?


Parce qu'ils n'existent pas sous Linux, et qu'aucun diteur n'ira *doubler* ses cots de dveloppement pour ramasser  peine 4% de parts de march notoirement rfractaire  l'ide de payer des licences, qui plus est.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Parce qu'ils n'existent pas sous Linux, et qu'aucun diteur n'ira *doubler* ses cots de dveloppement pour ramasser  peine 4% de parts de march notoirement rfractaire  l'ide de payer des licences, qui plus est.


CQFD  ::ccool::

----------


## _skip

Oracle existe pourtant activement sur linux, pourtant dans le genre libre et gratuit, y'a mieux.  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Oracle existe pourtant activement sur linux, pourtant dans le genre libre et gratuit, y'a mieux.


Oui mais c'est de l'applicatif  serveur je pense qu'il parlait plus en terme de postes clients.  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Oui mais c'est de l'applicatif  serveur je pense qu'il parlait plus en terme de postes clients.


Oui il parlait surtout de Visual Studio  ::P: 

P.S. Ce n'est pas une attaque contre toi MacLak, c'est juste de l'humour.

----------


## Invit

> Oracle existe pourtant activement sur linux, pourtant dans le genre libre et gratuit, y'a mieux.


C'est aussi parce qu'Oracle dveloppe ses outils clients en Java, ce qui permet la portabilit.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Oui il parlait surtout de Visual Studio 
> 
> P.S. Ce n'est pas une attaque contre toi MacLak, c'est juste de l'humour.


Sauf que si tu avais lu attentivement, tu aurais pu lire "*logiciels spcifiques professionnels*"... Et la plupart de ces outils, *client ou serveur*, n'existent QUE sous Windows. D'o ma remarque sur les cots de dv et les parts de march.

Oracle, tout logiciel professionnel qu'il soit, n'est pas spcifique : c'est mme actuellement difficile de faire plus gnrique qu'une BD dans la catgorie "soft prt  l'emploi"... De plus, ils visent le march des serveurs, o Linux fait un peu plus de parts de march, la problmatique est donc trs diffrente.

----------


## Invit

> Sauf que si tu avais lu attentivement, tu aurais pu lire "*logiciels spcifiques professionnels*"...


SAuf que si tu lis attentivement, tu aurais pu lire que je n'ai pas rpondu  cette problmatique, je faisais juste de l'humour  ::P:

----------


## _skip

> De plus, ils visent le march des serveurs, o Linux fait un peu plus de parts de march, la problmatique est donc trs diffrente.


C'est exactement la mme chose en fait. Ils visent des serveurs et puisque linux est bien install dans ce monde ils proposent des softs dessus. Tout comme une entreprise qui vise un march pour lequel tous les utilisateurs sont sous windows ne va pas se casser la tte  faire des versions Linux, Mac, Dos, puis playstation 3 et game boy  ::mouarf:: . 

Je pense que passes les basses considrations de certains Jos Bov du net qui jurent que par l'open source gratis, dans le monde pro si faut payer des licences Oracle , SAP ou usine  gaz propritaire XY parce qu'on sait que c'est a qu'il nous faut, on va dans cette voie, le besoin tant plus important que les problmes existentiels d'un pro-linux de base (je ne montre du doigt personne et le contraire vaut aussi).  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Sauf que si tu avais lu attentivement, tu aurais pu lire "*logiciels spcifiques professionnels*"... Et la plupart de ces outils, *client ou serveur*, n'existent QUE sous Windows. D'o ma remarque sur les cots de dv et les parts de march.


A noter que Canonical, la socit ditrice d'Ubuntu, tudie la possibilit de  mettre en place une sorte d'quivalent  l'Apple App Store.

Dans un premier temps, cela se matrialisera sous la forme d'une nouvelle interface de gestion des applications qui remplacerait Synaptics et Ajout - Supression de programme et qui se voudrait plus conviviale (moteur de recherche performant, infos sur les applications plus claires etc...).

A terme, si l'ide fait son chemin, a pourrait permettre  des socits tiers d'y proposer des applications qui pourrait mme tre payantes (et propritaires). 

Si a marche a pourrait inciter davantage les diteurs  dvelopper pour Linux.

M'enfin c'est pas pour tout de suite, a va se mettre en place au fur et  mesure de l'avance des versions.

----------


## IGstaff

Pour ce qui est du dveloppement des logiciels clients sous linux, ca ne pourra que se dvelopper lentement.
MS se repose certes sur ses acquis mais il a toute la part du gateau.
Les softwares pro sont essentiellement dvelopper pour le systme d'exploitation le plus utilis, sans forcment que ce soit Windows obligatoirement (Pour l'instant, ca l'est).
Mais avec Mac qui se dvelloppe normment, de nombreuses socits de dveloppement revoit leurs positions sur les systmes alternatifs.
Linux se dveloppera sur les marchs et avec l'aide de notre gouvernement par exemple car il est gratuit et donc dispense l'tat des milliers de licence achetes  MS qu'il aurait du achet.
Pour les entreprises, c'est un avantage norme et elles le considrent !
A partir du moment o la balance va pencher en sa dfaveur, MS sera vraiment dans une trs mauvaise posture.

Pour revenir  ce qu'on disait, Ubuntu reste dispo pour le grand public, hormis pour certains logiciels Pro, au niveau de l'utilisateur lamba, il y a tout ce qu'il faut.
Et puis le multi boot se rpand (c'est le dbut du basculement...).

----------


## Mac LAK

> SAuf que si tu lis attentivement, tu aurais pu lire que je n'ai pas rpondu  cette problmatique, je faisais juste de l'humour


Pas vu l'humour dans ce message, pour ma part, qui tait celui auquel j'ai rpondu en premier lieu.

----------


## Prosperoh

Windows vs Linux 42 : Le retour  ::mouarf::  .

Le problme majeur selon moi avec Windows, c'est que le nophyte qui tlcharge  volont sans se soucier de son systme finira par avoir des problmes (aprs dj quelques mois d'utilisation) : systme de plus en plus lent, des popups qui apparaissent sans raison, voire un systme carrment foutu  ::aie::  .

Certes quand on s'y connat on peut viter tout a : sauvegardes rgulires, dfragmentation du disque dur, antivirus efficace install, surveillance de ses tlchargements... Sauf que 90% des utilisateurs (hors entreprises) de Windows se contente d'envoyer des emails et de jouer  ses jeux favoris et se moque bien de comment tout cela fonctionne.

Sous Linux, *avec une distribution adapte aux dbutants* comme Ubuntu, on peut faire presque tout a, sans avoir de gros problmes de systme (avec un peu de recherche et peut-tre d'apprentissage  ::roll::  ).

De plus, les choix proposs ne sont pas forcment plus accessibles mais plus vastes, contrairement  Windows qui t'impose pas mal de trucs : y a pas de distributions, un seul environnement graphique possible, donc moins de personnalisation  ::aie::  .

Le problme selon moi est donc le suivant, en sachant que la majorit des utilisateurs du PC sont nophytes et sous Windows. Sous Windows, l'utilisateur a tout ce dont ils ont besoin directement, sans avoir vraiment  chercher. Et bien sr, il ne va pas chercher comment entretenir son systme correctement. Et au final, y a des problmes dont l'utilisateur ignore la provenance, et il ne peut donc rparer lui-mme son systme.

Sous Linux, tu es dans un univers diffrent et donc il faut t'adapter : c'est ce qui force l'utilisateur  chercher sans cesse, et qui va lui permettre d'amliorer continuellement ses connaissances. Il finit par comprendre comment son systme fonctionne et arrive mieux  l'entretenir.
Si ce mme utilisateur a gard Windows a ct, il cherchera alors comment entretenir efficacement son systme en *recherchant*.

Windows met en avant la facilit plutt que la scurit, Linux l'entretien du systme et une totale libert en change d'un minimum de temps d'adaptation  ::):  .

----------


## Mac LAK

> De plus, les choix proposs ne sont pas forcment plus accessibles mais plus vastes, contrairement  Windows qui t'impose pas mal de trucs : y a pas de distributions, un seul environnement graphique possible, donc moins de personnalisation  .


Ce qui fait aussi qu'un utilisateur lambda Windows n'est pas perdu en allant sur une machine Windows "inconnue", par exemple celle du bureau, alors que je plains le nophyte qui passe de KDE  Gnome pour s'y retrouver...
Ergonomie, accessibilit, ce ne sont pas juste des arguments marketing : cela rend rellement service aux gens...

----------


## _skip

Pour ma part je trouve aussi que ce n'est pas toujours forcment la panace totale d'avoir toutes ces distributions. Plus de choix c'est une chose, ensuite cela disperse aussi les ressources disponibles lorsqu'on cherche de l'aide sur un truc.

Lorsqu'on tlcharge un logiciel pour windows XP, on sait que a tourne sur son systme, point final. Par contre la version linux, est-elle cense marcher sans autres avec MA distribution? Mystre...

Lorsque je cherche de l'aide sur la mise en place de tomcat ou de postgres par exemple, c'est une chance si je trouve un guide pour *ma* distribution spcifique. Chaque distribution propose les outils dans son dpt, repacks  sa sauce, plus ou moins en retard et avec parfois des diffrences dans la configuration de base, les scripts de lancement, les rpertoires ou sont les choses ce qui peut tre assez pnible.

Un peu plus d'homognit entre les distributions et la mise en commun des avantages de chacune, a me ferait du bien personnellement, mme si je sais que le monde de l'informatique ne se limite pas  mes seuls besoins.

----------


## gannher

> Sous Linux, tu es dans un univers diffrent et donc il faut t'adapter : c'est ce qui force l'utilisateur  chercher sans cesse, et qui va lui permettre d'amliorer continuellement ses connaissances. Il finit par comprendre comment son systme fonctionne et arrive mieux  l'entretenir.


Sauf que l'utilisateur de base se moque de savoir comment a marche. Il veut juste que a marche. Mes parents par exemple ne veulent pas passer par Linux car trop complexe, trop de choix. On a vite fait d'tre perdu quand on se plonge dans le monde de Linux.




> Windows met en avant la facilit plutt que la scurit, Linux l'entretien du systme et une totale libert en change d'un minimum de temps d'adaptation


Ce n'est pas vrai. On ne passe pas un minimum de temps, on en passe un trs gros temps  s'adapter. Ca fait depuis Fedora 6 que je suis Linux rgulirement (aujourd'hui ils en ont  la version 11) et pourtant j'ai toujours certains problmes que je n'aurai jamais eu sous Windows.

Le dernier en date concerne l'impossibilit d'utiliser mon imprimante/scanner ... Je suis oblig d'installer Windows pour pouvoir l'utiliser.


Quand au cot, le passage  Linux n'est absolument pas gratuit, il faut en effet former les gens et aprs la formation, il y aura tout de mme un temps d'adaptation qui sera plus ou moins long et qui fera baisser le rendement. C'est obligatoire.

Passer  Linux, pourquoi pas. Mais je ne suis pas d'accord de dire qu'avec Linux tout est beau, tout est facile, ce n'est absolument pas vrai. J'aurai mme tendance  dire qu'au dbut, on a plus de problme qu'avec Windows et qu'il y a toujours des problmes plus ou moins complexe.

----------


## Invit

En fait, Windows n'est pas si facile que cela  prendre en main, c'est juste que c'est l'habitude de l'utiliser qui permet de dire que c'est plus facile. Il y a juste  voir le nombre de personnes qui ont pest parce que Microsoft avait modifier la structure du panneau de configuration dans Vista. Les gens ont mis un certain temps pour s'adapter.

Pour faire une comparaison, il faudrait prendre deux nophytes en informatique et leur faire essayer les deux systmes pour voir la diffrence.

----------


## vg-matrix

> Pour faire une comparaison, il faudrait prendre deux nophytes en informatique et leur faire essayer les deux systmes pour voir la diffrence.


Pour un utilisateur lambda qui achte un pc avec windows dj install, il n'y a pas raison de passer  linux surtout que la majorit de ses potes ont windows avec plein de jeux et d'applications qu'ils se partagent.

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonjour.




> Le dernier en date concerne l'impossibilit d'utiliser mon imprimante/scanner ... Je suis oblig d'installer Windows pour pouvoir l'utiliser.


Depuis FC 6, tu n'as jamais russi  trouver et  installer les drivers de ton imprimente (elle doit vraiment tre peu commune) ?

Bref, il me semble que mis  part Ubuntu, le but originel de Linux et d'apporter un systme de type unix gratuit et open source (car l'Unix d'AT&T tait  l'poque couteux).

Ici on dit plutt que Linux rivalise avec Windows en entreprise. Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation grand publique, ce n'est pas forcmment ce qu'il y a de mieux pour tout le monde (j'ai tendence  le prfrer mais je conoit que ce ne soit pas simple pour tout le monde).

Enfin Ubuntu, fait de plus en plus d'effort pour simplifier la tache des utilisateurs afin d'apporter un systme aussi simple  utiliser (pour des taches habituelles du _commun des mortel_ : traitement de texte, vido, etc). Aprs reste  savoir si c'est simple pour les gens de changer de systme (il ne faut pas non plus que ce soit identique). Enfin ce qui fait la "facilit" de Windows en grande partie AMHA, c'est que c'est souvent dj install et configur sur les PC du commerce (a commence  apparaitre, mais c'est encore rare les PC du commerce sous des distros comme Xandros par exemple).

Et puis Linux est un systme qui apprend  faire des recherches (man + docs, etc), c'est une bonne habitude  prendre mme quand on est sous Windows.




> Ce n'est pas vrai. On ne passe pas un minimum de temps, on en passe un trs gros temps  s'adapter.


a dpend des gens, de leur activit sur les PC, ..., a reste subjectif AMHA.

Bref, ce n'est pas la peine de virer au troll _Linux vs Windows_ (de redire les mmes arguments sans fin, parce que finalement, il s'agit juste d'une histoire d'habitude et de prfrences). Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est laisser le choix (et la libert de dcouverte, pas seulement sur le web) aux utilisateurs mais c'est loin d'tre possible avec le monopole de M$ ...

----------


## gannher

> Depuis FC 6, tu n'as jamais russi  trouver et  installer les drivers de ton imprimente (elle doit vraiment tre peu commune) ?


C'est l'imprimante que j'ai eu avec mon ordinateur, une Dell 810 qui fait imprimante / scanner. Une personne sur le forum de fedora-fr m'a confirm qu'il y ai peu de chance qu'elle fonctionne sous Linux. Les drivers n'existant tout simplement pas.




> Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est laisser le choix (et la libert de dcouverte, pas seulement sur le web) aux utilisateurs mais c'est loin d'tre possible avec le monopole de Microsoft ...


Je ne suis pas d'accord sur le fait de laisser l'utilisateur totalement libre. Je pense que lui mme veut tre guid lorsqu'il s'agit d'un nophyte.
J'aime bien Linux, mais force est de constater que tout ne marche pas dessus (webcam, imprimante/scanner, jeux ne sont que des exemples). C'est pour cela qu'en gnral, je conseille  un dbutant de garder son Windows.
Je sais au moins que mme s'il achte un matriel nouveau, il fonctionnera sous Windows alors qu'il y ai peu de chance qu'il fonctionne sous Linux.

C'est peut tre injuste pour Linux car la plupart du temps, si le matos ne fonctionne pas sur ces OS, ce n'est pas de sa faute mais je ne prfre pas prendre le risque de laisser quelqu'un se dbrouiller tout seul sachant trs bien qu'il ne vas pas y arriver seul.

Je suis pro Linux (si si je vous jure, a ne se voit pas comme a mais c'est le cas) mais je choisi la facilit d'utilisation pour un utilisateur.
Il ne fait cependant aucun doute que Linux arrivera un jour  hauteur de Microsoft, il y a de plus en plus d'utilisateur.

----------


## ok.Idriss

Il ne faut pas oublier que le dual boot peut tre un bon compromis (ou  la limit le VM pour tester). En effet, dans le cas de jeux, on ne peut pas nier que Windows est le plus adapt ...

Il ne faut pas non plus nier le fait qu'Ubuntu devient de plus en plus (peut tre pas pour tout le monde encore) accessible pour les personnes n'ayant aucune exprience sous Linux. Sans oublier sa communaut active et sa doc assez complte (il en est de mme pour Fedora en ce qui concerne la doc et la communaut).

----------


## _skip

> Il ne faut pas non plus nier le fait qu'Ubuntu devient de plus en plus (peut tre pas pour tout le monde encore) accessible pour les personnes n'ayant aucune exprience sous Linux.


Est-ce que a ne signifierait pas qu'il tait simplement ncessaire qu'une parmi les X distributions de linux mette l'utilisateur au centre de ses proccupations? Histoire que les gens (et pas forcment des non informaticiens) qui font des tentatives ne soient pas rebuts, et accessoirement pour les dveloppeurs de softs sur ces environnements de commencer  considrer que les gens qui utilisent les softs sont pas forcment ceux qui les programment.

Pour moi c'est plus que jamais le moment que sous linux on commence  mettre le fonctionnel avant la technique. Windows propose de faire beaucoup de choses au niveau configuration sans se casser la tte avec d'obscures squences de commandes, et maintenant sous linux on dispose aussi d'outils graphiques suivant les distributions (je pense  Yast) qui empruntent le mme modle, c'est  dire des cases  cocher et une dition de config bien contrle et encadre.
Je dois configurer le dmarrage d'un daemon, je vois une icone "runlevels" dans mon menu, je peux indiquer le chemin vers mon script d'excution, il me cre les liens symboliques tout propres... C'est comme a que je veux que a marche, j'ai pas envie de me farcir un manuel de 50 pages, ni d'aller zoner pendant 2 heures sur les forums pour trouver des commandes pas intuitives pour deux sous. 

A mon avis la dmocratisation de linux passera par ce genre de chose, c'est  dire fournir plus d'assistance  l'utilisateur, proposer des interfaces graphiques simples pour tout type de besoin. Ceux qui sont contre la simplification sous prtexte que a fait de l'utilisateur un assist doivent tout simplement comprendre qu'il y a des gens que a n'intresse pas et l'accepter. 
Soit parce qu'ils ne sont pas curieux, qu'ils n'ont pas de temps  consacrer  cela, ou alors parce que c'est pas leur job, peu importe. Est-ce qu'on me demande d'tre installateur sanitaire pour utiliser ma salle de bain, d'tre mcanicien pour conduire ma voiture ou encore d'tre lectricien pour faire rgler le contraste de ma tl?

Ubuntu fait des efforts pour tre user friendly, ou newbie friendly, puis a fonctionne...
Etrange non?

----------


## Tofalu

> A mon avis la dmocratisation de linux passera par ce genre de chose, c'est  dire fournir plus d'assistance  l'utilisateur, proposer des interfaces graphiques simples pour tout type de besoin. Ceux qui sont contre la simplification sous prtexte que a fait de l'utilisateur un assist doivent tout simplement comprendre qu'il y a des gens que a n'intresse pas et l'accepter.


+1

Tout comme il n'est pas ncessaire de savoir faire sa vidange pour conduire
Tout comme il n'est pas ncessaire de savoir comment rgler sa parabole pour regarder la TV

etc.

----------


## IGstaff

Il ne faut pas oublier certains points:

- Toutes les distrib sont bases sur le noyau UNIX, tout fonctionne sous toutes les distrib et mme si ce n'est que thorique, en pratique la communaut est suffisament grande pour facilement vous permettre de trouver un solution  un quelconque problme.

- Pour reprendre l'exemple de l'imprimante, j'ai le mme mais est ce la faute  ma distrib' linux ? Nooooon pas du tout. La communaut fait tout ce qu'elle peut et mme plus (largement plus que MS) pour que tout fonctionne correctement sur les systmes publics. Les principaux fautifs sont les constructeurs qui ne fournissent que rarement leurs drivers sous linux.

- On ne peut pas reprocher aux communauts de vouloir en faire trop, elles ont raison de laisser un maximum de choix possibles mais je suis dsol, je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous, malgr cela, c'est trs facile  utiliser car les valeurs par dfaut sont suffisantes. L'utilisateur PEUT modifier ce qu'il veut, il n'est pas oblig mais au moins il peut.

- On ne peut pas dire que l'utilisation de la distrib Ubuntu  soit difficile: Vous mettez le CD dans le lecteur, vous (re)dmarrez (avant ou aprs osef) votre machine et vous configurez l'installation, votre systme est ensuite prt  tre utilis immdiatement avec tous les outils basic qu'un utilisateur lambda a besoin.

- Les utilisateurs lambda ne connaissant que Windows ne le connaissent en fait pas...Windows est quand meme pas mal configurable mme si pour moi il reste un systme mdiocre. A la base, il n'y a pas besoin d'en savoir plus pour utiliser Ubuntu, les utilisateurs lambdas ont juste l'habitude de l'utiliser.

- Il ne faut pas penser qu'on puisse faire changer le systme par dfaut des utilisateurs par un systme linux du jour au lendemain mais au moins il faut aider les gens  comprendre qu'un systme alternatif ne fera pas exploser la machine si on y connait rien et qu'il peut mme trouver son bonheur.

----------


## _skip

Un utilisateur lambda est pas forcment une personne qui crit des mails et fait du traitement de texte dans une configuration fige. 
Je pense que c'est aussi une personne qui a un appareil photo numrique, un lecteur MP3, qui achte des priphriques...

je me vois pas mettre du ubuntu entre les mains de gens qui ont dj du mal  comprendre ce qu'est une arborescence de rpertoires. Ce qu'ils aiment c'est mettre le CD dedans, rpondre  3-4 questions puis utiliser et windows convient trs bien pour cela.

Ce qui est pour l'instant, c'est que n'importe qui peut installer une imprimante sous windows sans savoir ce qu'est un driver en mettant un CD et en lisant le gros dpliant en couleur fournit avec son matriel.

Pour ce qui est du support des fabricants pour les drivers, c'est clair que ce n'est pas une russite. Avec un driver nvidia qui a une chance sur 2 de mettre en bas mon serveur X... Les constructeurs ne jouent pas le jeu ok, en mme temps j'ai l'impression dans le matriel que je dballe de voir passer pas mal de CDs d'installation Mac en plus du CD windows, pourquoi pas un CD linux?  
Je me pose la question si ce n'est pas aussi parce que garantir le support sur les X distributions possibles est pas mettre la barre un peu trop haut par rapport aux parts de marchs.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Les constructeurs ne jouent pas le jeu ok, en mme temps j'ai l'impression dans le matriel que je dballe de voir passer pas mal de CDs d'installation Mac en plus du CD windows, pourquoi pas un CD linux?


Moi je me demande s'il ne serait pas plus judicieux de supprimer le CD de MAC, a rduirait les cots et ne pnaliserait personne. Les possesseurs de MAC n'ont pas besoin d'autres choses que leur prcieuse machines, non ?  :8-):

----------


## IGstaff

> Ce qui est pour l'instant, c'est que n'importe qui peut installer une imprimante sous windows sans savoir ce qu'est un driver en mettant un CD et en lisant le gros dpliant en couleur fournit avec son matriel.


J'ai vu beaucoup d'imprimantes et autres priphriques ne pas fonctionner avec les derniers systmes MS comme Vista et Seven. Alors que parfois, ca fonctionnait aisment sous Ubuntu (et parfois pas du tout, surtout sous x64).

----------


## _skip

Ma vieille PSC 2100 ainsi que ma brother HL2030 ont pas bronch lors de mon passage  vista64, c'est pourtant pas du matos d'avant garde.
C'est clair qu'une nouvelle version majeure d'un OS peut mettre  mal un certain matos, j'ai fichu loin une vieille epson stylus color en passant sous XP, elle fonctionnait toujours mais bon plus de support produit (drivers et cartouches).

On sait trs bien de toutes faons qu'une imprimante c'est kleenex
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en...2-3328059.html

C'est une catastrophe environnementale, on fout loin du matos en tat de marche sans arrt, bref. C'est malheureusement la stratgie actuelle dans un peu tous les secteurs, rien ne se rpare, les entreprises tuent elle-mme leurs produits en arrtant le support afin d'obliger le consommateur a acheter plus neuf, bref sans vouloir refaire le monde c'est un vritable problme.

Ce que veut un fabricant c'est simplement te vendre des *millilitres* d'encre  un prix compltement barge... Et s'ils dcident que tu dois racheter plus neuf, ils peuvent te forcer comme ils veulent.

----------


## millie

> Pour faire une comparaison, il faudrait prendre deux nophytes en informatique et leur faire essayer les deux systmes pour voir la diffrence.



Peut tre qu'il va autant galrer sur les 2 systmes, mais qu'il ne trouvera personne pour l'aider sur Linux  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Peut tre qu'il va autant galrer sur les 2 systmes, mais qu'il ne trouvera personne pour l'aider sur Linux


Et puis quand ces amis lui conseilleront des logiciels, qu'il les achtera et qu'il ne pourra pas les utiliser parcequ'il est sous Linux et non sous Windows... Son choix sera vite fait !  ::mouarf::

----------


## _skip

Actuellement ce sera surtout les drivers d'appareil photos si le priphrique est suffisamment mal fait pour ne pas pouvoir tre montr comme simple "mass storage".
Ensuite il y aura ITunes pour son Ipod, et tous les jeux vidos futuristes de ses copains.

C'est pour a que je me dis que pour l'usage qu'en a un jeune lambda (jeux, multimdia) il reste un bon bout de chemin.

----------


## ogaby

Euh... les problmes o un priphrique n'est pas reconnu est devenu rare depuis environ un an. Et pis pour ce que qui de l'Ipod, il y a aucun problme pour lire les chansons que ce soit avec Amarok ou exaile.

Ensuite oui pour les jeux, ils sont moins rapides ou fluides sous Linux. Et l a reste toujours un problme pour les fans de jeux.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Euh... les problmes o un priphrique n'est pas reconnu est devenu rare depuis environ un an. Et pis pour ce que qui de l'Ipod, il y a aucun problme pour lire les chansons que ce soit avec Amarok ou exaile.
> 
> Ensuite oui pour les jeux, ils sont moins rapides ou fluides sous Linux. Et l a reste toujours un problme pour les fans de jeux.


Exactement, quoi que Urban Terror sous Linux est bien  ::ccool::  (je te prend quand tu veux, tu veux te battre ?  ::aie:: )
C'est sr que c'est pas le jeux futuriste que ses copains auront dont _skip parle ^^.

PS : j'aime quand mon trolleur prfr intervient par deux fois pour essayer de lancer un troll et se prend des vents ^^, a prouve au moins qu'il y a un dbat.

----------


## Alp

> Exactement, quoi que Urban Terror sous Linux est bien  (je te prend quand tu veux, tu veux te battre ? )


Quand tu veux  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## _skip

> Et pis pour ce que qui de l'Ipod, il y a aucun problme pour lire les chansons que ce soit avec Amarok ou exaile.


Je parle pas de lire des MP3, pas de soucis pour a, mais du produit Ipod spcifiquement.
C'est une catastrophe d'essayer de grer un iPod sans itunes, a a t fait exprs pour que ce soit de la merde (enfin c'est mon sentiment personnel). Pour moi c'est une salet intrusive comparable  steam.




> PS : j'aime quand mon trolleur prfr intervient par deux fois pour essayer de lancer un troll et se prend des vents ^^, a prouve au moins qu'il y a un dbat.


C'est de moi que tu parles?  ::aie::

----------


## GanYoshi

> C'est de moi que tu parles?


Pas du tout je parlais de Louis  ::langue:: , je parlais de toi quand je disais qu'il y avait un dbat constructif. 




> Quand tu veux


Ce soir  20h sur un Eagle Only ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BainE

> Et puis quand ces amis lui conseilleront des logiciels, qu'il les *tlchargera* et qu'il ne pourra pas les utiliser parcequ'il est sous Linux et non sous Windows... Son choix sera vite fait !


C est peut etre aussi ca la menace Linux.
Combien de jeunes geek dans la rue parle de "toshop", ou "3DS", en comparaison combien l ont pay ?
Pour windows le probleme ne se pose pas, il est vendu avec les PC, mais pour tous les softs dessus c est quasi du logiciel libre pour les particuliers (oui pour les pro ils font venir des commissions pour verifier les prcieuses licences).

Peut etre qu un jour les mentalits changeront, que certains payeront leur soft, et les autres se tourneront vers le libre, gratuit, que certains se diront 3 milliards de polygones ou 300 millions ca fait pas le jeu, un dixieme de nano secondes supplmentaires non plus.

Je pense que le "dbat" que vous menez est compltement infond car il suppose que tout le monde suit la rgle (des licences notamment), ce qui est loin d tre le cas.

@au post et posteur qui disait que les diffrents linux ne sont pas homognes j ai envi de dire que en mme temps pour Windows c'est plus facile d tre homogne avec lui mme. Debian Lenny et trs homogne avec Sid, Woody ou Potatoes et qu a l inverse 98 n tait pas trs homogne avec 2000.

----------


## _skip

> @au post et posteur qui disait que les diffrents linux ne sont pas homognes j ai envi de dire que en mme temps pour Windows c'est plus facile d tre homogne avec lui mme. Debian Lenny et trs homogne avec Sid, Woody ou Potatoes et qu a l inverse 98 n tait pas trs homogne avec 2000.


C'est pas du tout la comparaison que j'ai mene. Je ne parlais pas d'homognit dans le sens rtrocompatibilit.

Actuellement quand on te parle d'XP, des Xp y'en a pas 15 diffrents. Tu veux un soft pour XP? Tu tlcharges la dernire version sur le site de l'diteur, tu sais tout de suite que c'est celui qu'il te faut.

Sous linux, tu utilises ton manager de paquets, je dis pas que c'est pas confortable, au contraire, c'est indniablement un plus. Par contre les distribs maintiennent leurs propres paquets qui sont adapts/modifis  leur propre sauce.

Actuellement pour un de mes dveloppements, j'ose dire que a tourne sous windows XP, par contre je n'ose pas dire que a tourne sous Linux sans nommer les distributions que j'ai testes. C'est pareil pour un soft que je rcupre hors du gestionnaire de paquets.

----------


## BainE

Ben oui mais tu prcises Windows *Xp*, pour moi la bonne comparaison serait Linux Debian, ou Linux Red hat, voir pour etre prcis Linux Debian Lenny ou Etch pour le Xp

pour moi Windows est a mettre en relation avec les distrib et Xp avec les version.

C est assez ambigue, tout dpend de comment on concoit une distribution. Perso une distribution est indpendante des autres et c'est pas parce qu elles partagent le meme noyau qu il faut toutes les mettre dans le meme sac, et heureusement qu elles ont des differences sinon elles auraient du mal a justifier leur existance (deja le cas ? c est un autre dbat).

C'est pour cette vision que quand tu as parl d homognit j ai tiqu. Au sein des differentes Debian (oui toujours Debian, mais c est celle que je connais  ::D: ) c est tres homogne.

----------


## IGstaff

> Peut tre qu'il va autant galrer sur les 2 systmes, mais qu'il ne trouvera personne pour l'aider sur Linux


Un peu trange comme rponse alors qu'on sait que la communaut Linuxienne est beaucoup plus grande que la communaut windowsienne.
Quand tu as un problme sous Windows, tu galres bien car personne ne sait t'aider et que tu dois tomber par chance sur un forum en parlant pour rsoudre ce problme.
Pour linux, les grands forums sont bien connus et de nombreux (trs nombreux) Wiki expliquent comment faire ceci cela, rsoudre a...
Et tu es bien content quand en mme temps on t'explique un truc subtile de l'application que tu n'aurais pas deviner. (Sous Windows,  par le BSOD, y'a rien de subtile...)




> Et puis quand ces amis lui conseilleront des logiciels, qu'il les achtera et qu'il ne pourra pas les utiliser parcequ'il est sous Linux et non sous Windows... Son choix sera vite fait !


Sous Linux, il aurait dj un programme faisant cela qui lui aurait t conseill bien avant par la communaut.
Exemple: VLC est trs connu par la communaut linuxienne, pour cause il est trs polyvalent et la socit videolan fait mme des codecs...ce qu'un windowsien ne sait meme pas.




> Je parle pas de lire des MP3, pas de soucis pour a, mais du produit Ipod spcifiquement.
> C'est une catastrophe d'essayer de grer un iPod sans itunes, a a t fait exprs pour que ce soit de la merde (enfin c'est mon sentiment personnel). Pour moi c'est une salet intrusive comparable  steam.


En mme temps, Apple restera toujours Apple, leurs produits sont fait pour leurs plateformes contrairement  windows qui lui rejete carrment les autres plateformes (Je gnralise avec le mot plateforme, ca peut etre de l'OS comme au sein des applications).
Quant aux distrib linux, elles galrent pour tout rendre compatible avec elles mme.


Sous linux, administrer son systme est une vidence alors que sous windows c'est une chose dont on ne souponne mme pas l'existence.

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonjour.

+1

En gnral quand on sait se servir (vraiment) d'un systme, c'est plutt sur les systmes unix-likes que Windows ou mme parfois mac ... pourquoi ? Parce qu'utiliser un systme comme Linux t'apprends  faire des recherches (mme si tu veut l'utiliser pour des choses simples) ... et certains partagent leur expriences gratuitement (tutos, forum, etc). Et puis en gnral, ceux qui se tournent vers Linux, c'est soit les pros dans le cadre de leur travail, soit les currieux et qui donc ne se contentent pas d'allumer MSN. L'utilisation avance de Linux en est donc plus accessible que celle de Windows AMHA (pour les simples gens et non les proffessionnel rmunrs dans le domaine).

J'ai galement constat que les communauts des distros comme Fedora,Ubuntu, Debian, ... sans parler de ce forum et de celui d'autres sites comme le sdz, sont bien plus actifs et plus performants que pour Windows ... sans oublier les docs.

----------


## ogaby

> Ben oui mais tu prcises Windows *Xp*, pour moi la bonne comparaison serait Linux Debian, ou Linux Red hat, voir pour etre prcis Linux Debian Lenny ou Etch pour le Xp
> 
> pour moi Windows est a mettre en relation avec les distrib et Xp avec les version.
> 
> C est assez ambigue, tout dpend de comment on concoit une distribution. Perso une distribution est indpendante des autres et c'est pas parce qu elles partagent le meme noyau qu il faut toutes les mettre dans le meme sac, et heureusement qu elles ont des differences sinon elles auraient du mal a justifier leur existance (deja le cas ? c est un autre dbat).
> 
> C'est pour cette vision que quand tu as parl d homognit j ai tiqu. Au sein des differentes Debian (oui toujours Debian, mais c est celle que je connais ) c est tres homogne.


oui mais t'as Debian (comme moi au passage) et l c'est la distribution qui marche toujours.

J'explique ce que veut dire _skip par un exemple. Imaginons que t'as un priphrique trs exotique et que le soft pour le faire marcher soit en perl. Ben l t'es dpendant de la version de perl disponible sur la distribution. Donc l a devient un problme. Ce problme peut aussi se passer sous windows ou Mac (j'ai cit perl mais un meilleur exemple est un programme en python).

Donc oui ce problme peut se passer mais quand on programme, il est prfrable d'utiliser des bibliothques qui sont compatibles avec des versions anciennes comme GTK+ ou QT.

Note: ce problme est tout de mme rare.

----------


## _skip

> Un peu trange comme rponse alors qu'on sait que la communaut Linuxienne est beaucoup plus grande que la communaut windowsienne.
> Quand tu as un problme sous Windows, tu galres bien car personne ne sait t'aider et que tu dois tomber par chance sur un forum en parlant pour rsoudre ce problme.


Ah oui et sous linux tu fais quoi? La mme chose sauf qu'il faut non seulement que tu trouves un post qui parle de ton problme mais aussi le plus souvent dans *ta* distribution.




> Pour linux, les grands forums sont bien connus et de nombreux (trs nombreux) Wiki expliquent comment faire ceci cela, rsoudre a...
> Et tu es bien content quand en mme temps on t'explique un truc subtile de l'application que tu n'aurais pas deviner. (Sous Windows,  par le BSOD, y'a rien de subtile...)


Tu connais beaucoup d'utilisateurs de base qui explorent des forums techniques de communaut centres sur l'informatique toi? 




> Sous Linux, il aurait dj un programme faisant cela qui lui aurait t conseill bien avant par la communaut.
> Exemple: VLC est trs connu par la communaut linuxienne, pour cause il est trs polyvalent et la socit videolan fait mme des codecs...ce qu'un windowsien ne sait meme pas.


Mais enfin si tu pouvais raliser  quel point la plupart des utilisateurs qui veulent juste faire un ou deux trucs multimdia ou lire un film  s'en *foutent* de l'aspect technique. La plupart ce sont des cuisiniers, des dessinateurs, des bnistes, des peintres en btiment, qu'est-ce que tu veux qu'ils aillent apprendre  chercher des solutions  des problmes linux ou autres sur des forums?

Ils feront intervenir un type comme toi dont c'est le mtier et avec qui ils sont amis, puis deux canettes de bire plus tard ce sera rpar. Ca les intressera peut tre mme pas de savoir exactement ce que t'as fait.  




> Sous linux, administrer son systme est une vidence alors que sous windows c'est une chose dont on ne souponne mme pas l'existence.


Ben justement, c'est parfait pour les gens qui veulent un truc fonctionnel sans se casser la tte. Ensuite s'ils veulent approfondir, c'est possible. Mais s'ils n'en sentent pas le besoin, a suffit.

Je vais pas ressortir tout ce que j'ai dit dans un de mes prcdents posts 1 ou 2 pages derrire mais il faut vraiment accepter que les gens veuillent les choses toutes cuites dans l'assiette et sans apprentissage. En un mot profiter de son PC sans se casser la tte.




> Ben l t'es dpendant de la version de perl disponible sur la distribution. Donc l a devient un problme. Ce problme peut aussi se passer sous windows ou Mac (j'ai cit perl mais un meilleur exemple est un programme en python).


C'est juste, tout comme tu serais dpendant de la version de java, de .Net, ou mme de php. Par exemple pour debian que tu cites, dans les dpts officiels de Lenny tu n'as pas les dernires versions de tomcat ou de postgresql et si tu as besoin de ces choses tu devras un peu te dbrouiller pour les obtenir. Obtenir ce dont tu as besoin sous windows, ce n'est pas dur. Sous linux, a peut varier, tu peux trouver ton bonheur sur un dpt non officiel, ou alors tlcharger une release sur le site de l'diteur mais a risque d'tre diffrent de ce que tu connais et pas forcment adaptable (les serveurs qui ont une arborescence de rpertoires retravailles dans les paquets fournis par la distrib  titre d'exemple).





> J'ai galement constat que les communauts des distros comme Fedora,Ubuntu, Debian, ... sans parler de ce forum et de celui d'autres sites comme le sdz, sont bien plus actifs et plus performants que pour Windows ... sans oublier les docs.


La doc me semble un point difficilement critiquable dans les produits microsoft, selon mon ressenti et mon exprience de dveloppeur avec .Net, vs2008, MSDN, Api windows et autres. Pour ce qui est administration en revanche je me prononce pas car je ne touche pas suffisamment ce monde.





> C est assez ambigue, tout dpend de comment on concoit une distribution. Perso une distribution est indpendante des autres et c'est pas parce qu elles partagent le meme noyau qu il faut toutes les mettre dans le meme sac, et heureusement qu elles ont des differences sinon elles auraient du mal a justifier leur existance (deja le cas ? c est un autre dbat).
> 
> C'est pour cette vision que quand tu as parl d homognit j ai tiqu. Au sein des differentes Debian (oui toujours Debian, mais c est celle que je connais ) c est tres homogne.


Visiblement, tu considres des distribs telles que Debian, openSuse, Redhat comme des OS  part entire et de ce point de vue ce sera effectivement cohrent et homogne. 
Pour moi elles font plutt partie d'un ensemble, *le monde linux*, que chacune a sa faon plus ou moins personnelle de concevoir. 
Pas mal d'entre elles font des trucs sympas, je cite parfois les outils de configurations (yast) et tout a, je me dis que certains de ces efforts seraient aussi bnfiques  d'autres distribs. 
Je regrette aussi qu'ils repackagent des softs pour leurs repositories, chacun dans leur coin et  leur manire.

En fait a m'arrangerait si je pouvais me connecter au site internet de l'diteur d'un produit, reprer les binaries linux d'un soft qui m'intresse, le tlcharger et dire  mon ordi "C'est fait pour linux, Tiens, bouffe!  ::mouarf:: ".

Je sais pas si c'est trs clair comme j'exprime a... Je suis ok sur le fond avec le principe qu'il soit difficile de mettre tout le monde d'accord avec une seule distrib, mais cela a aussi pour consquence que les efforts fournis par la communaut ainsi que les ressources disponibles sont quelque peu disperss de cette mme manire.

Enfin ce sont des impressions, pas des vrits universelles...

----------


## millie

> Un peu trange comme rponse alors qu'on sait que la communaut Linuxienne est beaucoup plus grande que la communaut windowsienne.
> Quand tu as un problme sous Windows, tu galres bien car personne ne sait t'aider et que tu dois tomber par chance sur un forum en parlant pour rsoudre ce problme.
> Pour linux, les grands forums sont bien connus et de nombreux (trs nombreux) Wiki expliquent comment faire ceci cela, rsoudre a...
> Et tu es bien content quand en mme temps on t'explique un truc subtile de l'application que tu n'aurais pas deviner. (Sous Windows,  par le BSOD, y'a rien de subtile...)


Je parle de dbutant de chez dbutant (c'est bien ce pourquoi je suis intervenu).

Normalement, il ne maitrise pas bien le net, il ne sait pas trop c'est quoi un navigateur... Personnellement, je ne connais pas de dbutant qui vont poser des questions sur un forum o il faut s'inscrire...

La premire aide qu'on a quand on y connait rien en informatique, c'est l'aide de son entourage.

Et les questions de dbutant sont en gnral assez basiques :
- comment importer mes photos de mon appareil
- comment faire une minimum de retouche sur des photos
- comment sauvegarder sur un disque ou une clef
- comment faire un truc sur son traitement de texte
- comment avoir le wifi pour mettre son portable n'importe o etc.

C'est le genre de questions que des gens de ma famille m'ont pos quand ils dbutaient sous Windows ou qu'ils faisaient un saut (vieux mac vers windows, vieux windows vers vista) Oui oui, je connaissais quelqu'un qui, il y a encore 5 ans, tait sur un macintosh en noir et blanc style 128k)

----------


## aba.com

> Ce qui est marrant c'est que Linux a beaucoup de qualits que Windows n'a pas, mais ces qualits l'utilisateur moyen n'en a rien  faire la plupart du temps.
> Des mise  jours et installations beaucoup mieux que sur Windows ? Surement mais il s'en fout, il ne sais pas ce que c'est vraiment.
> 
> Lui il va voir Linux de son oeil de noob : 
> - Il peut pas jouer
> - Ces logiciels ftiches ne sont pas prsents
> - Son matos ne sera peut-tre pas pris en charge
> - Il faut tout rapprendre (OS + logiciels) et pour quoi ? pas grand chose  ces yeux 
> 
> Windows a encore de bien beaux jours devant lui, Linux ne touche pas assez de monde, loins de l





oui c'est vrai on dirait que c'est un peu complexe et professionnel pour un simple utilisateur

----------


## deadalnix

Ceci dit, il devrait voir aussi qu'il y gagnerait du pognon, si la loi tait respecte. Et a aussi, c'est le genre d'arguments auquel l'utilisateur est sensible.

----------


## raphchar

> Lui il va voir Linux de son oeil de noob : 
> - Il peut pas jouer
> - Ces logiciels ftiches ne sont pas prsents
> - Son matos ne sera peut-tre pas pris en charge
> - Il faut tout rapprendre (OS + logiciels) et pour quoi ? pas grand chose  ces yeux 
> 
> Windows a encore de bien beaux jours devant lui, Linux ne touche pas assez de monde, loins de l


Ben justement, va dire aux programmeurs de se dtacher des librairies pour windows qui sont si faciles  mettre en oeuvre. 
Si linux est en open (gratuit), c'est pas pour rien il n'y a aucune garantie pour le fonctionnement, bref vous avez un problme DEBROUILLEZ-VOUS. Et aprs a? 
C'est pour cela que les industries n'utilisent pas l'open. Ca fait perdre plus de temps que ca n'en rapporte.

----------


## yoyo88

> Ben justement, va dire aux programmeurs de se dtacher des librairies pour windows qui sont si faciles  mettre en oeuvre. 
> Si linux est en open (gratuit), c'est pas pour rien il n'y a aucune garantie pour le fonctionnement, bref vous avez un problme DEBROUILLEZ-VOUS. Et aprs a? 
> C'est pour cela que les industries n'utilisent pas l'open. Ca fait perdre plus de temps que ca n'en rapporte.


Un bon gros troll sur un vieux sujet! 
 ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> Un bon gros troll sur un vieux sujet!


Mais c'est tellement tentant  ::mouarf:: .




> Ben justement, va dire aux programmeurs de se dtacher des librairies pour windows qui sont si faciles  mettre en oeuvre. 
> Si linux est en open (gratuit), c'est pas pour rien il n'y a aucune garantie pour le fonctionnement, bref vous avez un problme DEBROUILLEZ-VOUS. Et aprs a? 
> C'est pour cela que les industries n'utilisent pas l'open. Ca fait perdre plus de temps que ca n'en rapporte.


Bon alors si c'est pas les particuliers ni les entreprises qui utilisent l'open, c'est qui?
Sinon si tu es sur Paris, dans quelques semaines (mois) il va y avoir le salon Linux / Open Source, c'est assez intressant de voir le nombres d'industries qui perdre leur temps  utiliser ces techno.

----------


## Alp

> Ben justement, va dire aux programmeurs de se dtacher des librairies pour windows qui sont si faciles  mettre en oeuvre. 
> Si linux est en open (gratuit), c'est pas pour rien il n'y a aucune garantie pour le fonctionnement, bref vous avez un problme DEBROUILLEZ-VOUS. Et aprs a? 
> C'est pour cela que les industries n'utilisent pas l'open. Ca fait perdre plus de temps que ca n'en rapporte.


Ah ben oui, personne n'utilise l'opensource c'est bien connu. Surtout pas des botes comme Google, Intel, MS, etc. 

Ne confonds pas application / bibliothque opensource avec la petite appli avec une licence opensource faite par le codeur du coin qui est bugge comme c'est pas permis.

----------


## ogaby

::|: 
Pour le trollisme l, c'est trop gros. a passera pas.

----------


## Lancelot du Lac

> Non ce n est pas un argument technique, c'est que les produit MS sont fait pour travailler ensemble, que toutes les depences sont en places. (...)
> 
> a+


Le lapsus est savoureux.

----------


## raphchar

Juste un petit mot pour dire que Linux a un gros dfaut, c'est celui d'avoir beaucoup de variantes comme ubuntu fedora gNewSense... et tant qu'il n'y aura pas un seul linux...: les gens prferent ne pas avoir le choix car sinon ils s'y perdent (mme si cela reste un peu absurde)

----------


## deadalnix

Inutile de demander sur quelles bases tu pose cela ?

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonsoir.




> Juste un petit mot pour dire que Linux a un gros dfaut, c'est celui d'avoir beaucoup de variantes comme ubuntu fedora gNewSense... et tant qu'il n'y aura pas un seul linux...: les gens prferent ne pas avoir le choix car sinon ils s'y perdent (mme si cela reste un peu absurde)


Justement je trouve que cette diversit est une des grandes forces de Linux ... chacun choisis la distribution la plus adapt  ses besoins (stabilit ou bien rgulirement mise  jour, plus orient vers le multimdia ou bien le dveloppement, ...) . Et si plusieurs conviennent, il y en a bien une que l'on prfre. 

Windows aussi n'a pas qu'une seule version (heureusement d'ailleurs) : une version familiale (grand publique), une version professionnel (adapt aux besoins en entreprise) et une version server.

Le fait que Windows soit le plus utilis en gnrale vient principalement du fait que c'est le systme install par dfaut sur la plupart des PC du commerce. On n'observerait probablement le mme phnomne si c'tait Ubuntu ou une autre distro qui monopoliserait le march ... et si les gens auraient tendance  revenir vers Windows en ayant achets des machines sous Linux c'est parce que Windows s'est ancr dans nos habitudes et a aurait trs bien pu tre l'inverse donc non, ce n'est pas la faute des dfauts que l'on peut attribuer  Linux.

Et puis si Linux devait ressembler  Windows pour attirer un maximum de gens,  quoi servirait-il de quitter Windows ?  la limite, on s'en fout du moment que a nous convient  nous.

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## smyley

> Justement je trouve que cette diversit est une des grandes forces de Linux ... chacun choisis la distribution la plus adapt  ses besoins (stabilit ou bien rgulirement mise  jour, plus orient vers le multimdia ou bien le dveloppement, ...) . Et si plusieurs conviennent, il y en a bien une que l'on prfre. 
> 
> Windows aussi n'a pas qu'une seule version (heureusement d'ailleurs) : une version familiale (grand publique), une version professionnel (adapt aux besoins en entreprise) et une version server.


Je me permet quand mme de temprer un peux ...
Comme tu l'as dit, Windows  en gros moins de 10 versions (certaines pour le priv, d'autres pour les pro, le serveur, et le ultimate).
Ce n'est pas comparable au nombre de distributions de Linux. Mais vraiment pas comparable cf. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Li...roTimeline.png

Force ou faiblesse, je prfre ne pas me prononcer. Mais si chacun peut choisir la distribution qui lui convient, encore faut-il les connatre et savoir quelle distribution est la mieux adapte  chacun (certains ne jurent que part Ubuntu, d'autres que par Debian, etc. alors que pour Windows et Mac tient, on ne se pose pas de question sur ce point ...)

----------


## ok.Idriss

> Ce n'est pas comparable au nombre de distributions de Linux.


Bien sr, je suis tout  fait d'accord et ne dit pas le contraire. Cependant, bien qu'il existe une multitude de distributions plus ou moins connues, certaines ce dmarquent plus que d'autres (Debian/RHEL/CentOS pour leur stabilit et leur ct pro et server, Ubuntu/Fedora/Mandriva pour leur ct grand publique, ...), ce qui rduit un peu la marge du choix au dpart (on n'aura, au dbut, tendance  choisir une distribution connue).

Ce que je dit surtout c'est que mme s'il n'existait qu'une seule version de Linux ( ::aie:: ), une bonne majorit des gens resteraient sur le systme natif (qui est Windows la plupart du temps) et que ceci n'est donc pas du  la diversit des distributions.




> Mais si chacun peut choisir la distribution qui lui convient, encore faut-il les connatre et savoir quelle distribution est la mieux adapte  chacun (certains ne jurent que part Ubuntu, d'autres que par Debian, etc. alors que pour Windows et Mac tient, on ne se pose pas de question sur ce point ...)


C'est vrai que de ce point de vue la on peut se perdre si on ne se renseigne pas un minimum. Mais en gnrale les gens qui commencent  se tourner vers Linux sont de suite redirigs vers Ubuntu (avec toute la pub qui est faite autour) et ce n'est qu'aprs que certains commencent  chercher d'autres distributions (aprs chacun pensera ce qu'il voudra de ceci mais le phnomne semble rel).

En conclusion, je ne suis pas certain que ce problme de diversit se pose vraiment ...

----------


## deadalnix

> Force ou faiblesse, je prfre ne pas me prononcer. Mais si chacun peut choisir la distribution qui lui convient, encore faut-il les connatre et savoir quelle distribution est la mieux adapte  chacun (certains ne jurent que part Ubuntu, d'autres que par Debian, etc. alors que pour Windows et Mac tient, on ne se pose pas de question sur ce point ...)


Je suis pas sur que ce soit vraiment un problme.

Tu as dj plein de processeurs, plein de CG, et encore plein d'autres choses. Pour un conaisseur, il saura dj ce qu'il veut. Pour un nophyte, a ne fait de toute faon pas grande diffrence. N'importe quelle distrib' simple peut convenir (ubuntu - mandriva par exemple).

----------


## smyley

> *Je suis pas sur* que ce soit vraiment un problme.


Alors pourquoi dj t'emballer ?

Ce n'est pas un problme pour tout le monde, mais s'en est un. Certains ne l'ont pas, d'autres en font l'exprience (comme moi).

D'autres encore se battent contre les autres parce qu'il n'ont pas choisit LA distrib suprieure, ou encore ont fait l'erreur ultime de ne pas vouloir utiliser Linux.

Et je ne vais pas plus loin, vu que toute extrapolation est ici sujette  l'asservissement immdiat et implacable de trolls divers et varis.  ::roll::

----------


## deadalnix

Je ne m'emballe. Je ne demande ni plus ni moins que d'avoir le choix, pas que tout le monde passe  linux.

Et puis, si jamais c'est un problme, un vendeur comptant devrait tre la pour renseigner (ou la je sais, je rve un peu trop).

----------


## smyley

> Je ne m'emballe. Je ne demande ni plus ni moins que d'avoir le choix, pas que tout le monde passe  linux.


On se demande comment ceux qui sont actuellement sur Linux ont fait, vu qu'ils n'ont pas le choix  ::roll:: 

(in b4 vente lie, utilisateur forc, pratiques anticoncurrentielles, etc..)




> Et puis, si jamais c'est un problme, un vendeur comptant devrait tre la pour renseigner


Donc c'est bien un problme ? Faudrait que le vendeur en soir sr lui.

----------


## ogaby

Le dbutant n'a pas vraiment de choix. Sur n'importe quel forum parlant de Linux, on lui rpond d'essayer Ubuntu.

C'est plus tard lorsqu'il aimerait essayer autre chose qu'on lui proposera une multitude de distributions. Mais l il n'est plus dbutant.

----------


## deadalnix

> On se demande comment ceux qui sont actuellement sur Linux ont fait, vu qu'ils n'ont pas le choix


Je suis sur linux, j'ai pourtant DEUX licence de vista dont je n'ai jamais pu me dbarrasser. je serait bien all en justice, mais j'ai du bouger de pays en pays, ce qui a rendu l'opration compltement ingrable.

Tu veux savoir comment font ceux qui sont sous linux ? Ils payent la gabelle au seigneur windows, et puis ils installent linux.

Si tu peux monter une tour toi-mme, ce n'est pas le cas pour un portable.

----------


## smyley

> on lui rpond d'essayer Ubuntu.


En effet, mais il n'y a pas que les forums.

On peut aussi "tomber" sur Linux dans des magasins genre la Fnac, et l on voit de jolies botes de Windows, ou Mandriva ...

Paradoxalement, je me souviens que le premier "Linux" m'ayant marqu - il y a quand mme pas mal d'annes - tait Red Hat, car il tait fournit dans un Magazine d'informatique (et je ne pense pas tre le seul  lire ce genre de Magazines que ce soit ici, ou dans le grand publique  ::roll:: )

Encore plus paradoxal : a avait plant, et je n'arrivais pas  l'installer sur mon bon vieux pentium car il y avais une erreur  ::aie:: 




> Je suis sur linux, j'ai pourtant DEUX licence de vista dont je n'ai jamais pu me dbarrasser. je serait bien all en justice, mais j'ai du bouger de pays en pays, ce qui a rendu l'opration compltement ingrable.
> 
> Tu veux savoir comment font ceux qui sont sous linux ? Ils payent la gabelle au seigneur windows, et puis ils installent linux.
> 
> Si tu peux monter une tour toi-mme, ce n'est pas le cas pour un portable.





> (in b4 vente lie, utilisateur forc, pratiques anticoncurrentielles, etc..)


Je vais pas recommencer un dbat accessible via les pages prcdentes du forum ou les discussions plus anciennes  ::roll::

----------


## deadalnix

Mandriva c'est bien pour les dbutant (j'ai commenc la dessus, sauf que a s'appelait mandrake  l'poque).

red hat, c'est trs orient pro, donc c'est pas vraiment fait pour un dbutant.

----------


## smyley

Tu penses que le mec qui dcouvre a dans un mag le sait ?

En plus, a pourrait mme le piger s'il se dit "woaa un Linux Professionnel, a doit tre de la qualit, je vais l'essayer". Et habitu  Windows, plouf.
C'est mme une technique marketing pour bon nombre de produits miteux que de rajouter "Pro" ou "Advanced"  la fin de leur nom pour attirer plus de clients.

Mais bon, je sens la drive qui s'amorce ...

Ah oui encore, je n'ai pas dit que Linux tait un produit miteux. Je sais, c'est stupide de faire cette remarque, mais devant la libert d'interprtation constat ces derniers temps ...

----------


## deadalnix

De toute faon, c'est toujours plus difficile de s'habituer  quelque chose quand on est habitu a autre chose que quand on ne connais rien.

C'est normal qu'une personne connaissant dj windows ai des difficults sous linux.

Et microsoft ne s'y trompe pas, c'est pour cela qu'il investissent beaucoup dans l'ducation de nos chre ttes blondes. Les autres spcialistes du secteur non plus : microsoft a reu le prix  acquisition et fidlisation de clients  au salon du CMIT, pour ses actions dans l'ducation.

Ceci dit, le me qui voit linux dans un magazine, et se dit qu'il va l'installer  la mano tout seul, a court pas les rue. Dj que la plupart des utilisateurs ont peur d'installer une programme.

----------


## raphchar

Et c'est pour ces raisons que windows n'a rien a crainte de linux cot grand public

----------


## ogaby

> Et c'est pour ces raisons que windows n'a rien a crainte de linux cot grand public


Exactement. Il y a donc aucune raison d'avoir peur de Linux.

Maintenant  tous ceux qui ont Linux. vitez de faire de la pub de Linux sur des forums. a ne sert  rien sauf  faire des topics interminables.

Parlez en plutt autour de vous, amis et famille. L ca marche beaucoup mieux car ca un ct rassurant pour les personnes qui veulent essayer: il y a un "kelkunkissikon". a fait 3 ans que j'ai Linux et ca fait parti de mon exprience.

sign ogaby
membre du comit contre les topics interminables Linux versus Windows.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## deadalnix

Franchement, a ne te choque pas que microsoft ai un plan acquisition et fidlisation de client dans les coles ? a laisse songeur quand mme.

----------


## smyley

> Franchement, a ne te choque pas que microsoft ai un plan acquisition et fidlisation de client dans les coles ? a laisse songeur quand mme.


Plusieurs coles ont des associations Google ou Linux, et on peut obtenir des rductions sur les Mac en tant tudiant ...

----------


## deadalnix

La, on en parle pas de rducs simplement.

D'ailleurs, les rducs, c'est bien, tant mieux si l'EN peut dpenser moins. La on parle des toutes les blagues du type enseignants innovants, ou l'on forme les prof aux nouvelles technos (devinez lesquelles) pour qu'ils puissent divulguer le savoir.

Ceci dit, on a le mme trust avec les diteurs de manuels dans l'EN. Il parait que l'utilisation de ressources libres est  viter absolument dans l'ducation. Il parait. Qu'on ne m'accuse pas d'anti-microsoftisme primaire, je suis juste regardant avec certains principes. Si on nous faisait la mme avec google, apple, je n'en dirais pas moins. Et je n'en dis pas moins pour les manuels.

Je trouve simplement choquant que nos enfants soient  vendre au plus offrant, car ils deviendront de futurs clients.

C'est juste qu'on observe un truc cohrent : on apprend  nos enfants  se servir de windows et des outils microsoft  l'cole, on ne leur propose que cela dans le magasin, et puis on tambourine bien des histoires de proprit intellectuelle (vous en avez entendu parler ? Sachez qu'il n'y a aucune existence lgale ni conomique derrire ce terme, il a t invent  des fins de lobbying (avec l'OMPI), pour que certains fassent des comparaisons au mieux hasardeuse, au pire catastrophiques avec les voitures ou autres choses du genre. Conclusion : a marche).

Mais oui, linux est une menace. Le tout c'est que cela se fera  l'insu de l'utilisateur. Windows est particulirement mauvais sur bon nombre de nouvelles machines, comme les notebook. Et il est aussi plus cher.

En fait, le plupart des gens ignorent l'existence de linux, mais l'utilisent tout de mme tous les jours, et sans doute plus que windows. C'est ce qui fait marcher le box, peut-tre le tlphone, leur GPS, et une bonne partie des tous les appareils qu'ils utilisent tous les jours.

L'internet des objets arrive  grands pas (voir le sujet de tech-toc tv  ce sujet, trs intressant). Les choses se  cloudifient  aussi de plus en plus. Cela rend l'OS de plus en plus interchangeable. Et a, a signifie plus de difficults  imposer windows.

----------


## smyley

J'ai vraiment l'impression que tu n'as jamais mis les pieds dans une cole (en France en tout cas). Et tu fais vraiment une fixation sur Microsoft, c'est stupfiant !  ::aie:: 

Pour les manuels, je n'ai pas assez de pices pour m'exprimer  ce sujet, mme si ce qui m'a marqu c'est les sous  dpenser pour en acheter. Mais aprs tout, l'ducation nationale est une "entreprise" comme les autres, mais  ce que j'en entend c'est pire aux USA ... peut tre que sans ce systme il aurait t plus compliqu de dfendre le principe de l'ducation gratuite pour tous jusqu' un certain niveau (vu qu'on peut toujours bnficier d'aides pour le matriel scolaire et les manuels au niveau des caisses d'allocation, des bourses, etc.)

Pour "vendre au plus offrant", ce qui est choquant ce n'est pas Microsoft qui propose aux tudiants d'avoir Visual Studio, Windows, SQL Server, etc. pour $0 (a pour une rduction, on ne peut pas pousser plus loin) pour les coles du domaine de l'informatique, mais les coles d'ing prives qui "vendent" les tudiants aux actionnaires (Total, France Tlcom, etc.).
Mais c'est un "systme" qui marche et qui  l'air de plaire aux politiques en tout cas.

Pour les profs, je ferai juste remarquer qu'on utilise Oracle dans certaines coles d'ing, en lieu et place de MySQL. Et on dispense des cours extrmement vastes sur les technologies  base de Java et les frameworks associs (Sun  la base). On retrouve aussi beaucoup de cours sur Mapple/Matlab qui ne sont pas,  ce que je sache, des outils spcialement grauits/libres/tout ce que tu veux.

Pour "proprit intellectuelle", heureusement que tu n'as rien invent, sinon je pense que tu aurai une position radicalement diffrente.  ::roll:: 

Sinon, si les gens utilisent Linux sur les box, GPS et autre, et Windows  la maison et que a ne les drange pas, quel est leur intrt de savoir que dans leur GPS ou dans le box il y a Linux ? Ce qu'ils veulent savoir c'est "pourquoi le dbit est pourri", pas "mais mon dieu ! quel est l'OS prsent dans ma box ?!"  ::aie::

----------


## deadalnix

> Pour les profs, je ferai juste remarquer qu'on utilise Oracle dans certaines coles d'ing, en lieu et place de MySQL.


Et bein tu vois, moi dans mes tudes j'ai fait des choses sur oracle ET sur MySQL ET sur SQL server.

On m'a appris ce qu'tait un base de donnes et pas ce qu'tait la BDD Oracle ou je ne sais quelle autre truc.

Mais encore  ce niveau la, tu es en cole d'ing, tu es grand, et tu es la pour avoir du savoir oprationnel, pas du savoir de base.

Tu vois c'est ce que je trouve choquant. Et non je ne fais pas une fixette sur microsoft.  vrai dire, je crois que dans cette affaire l'EN est tout aussi responsable que microsoft. franchement, renseigne toi sur les directive que les prof reoivent, c'est difiant. Il y a un lobbying massif derrire. Et pas seulement de microsoft, comme je l'ai soulign.

Par exemple pour microsoft, c'est le caf pdagogique : http://www.cafepedagogique.net/lexpr...10Accueil.aspx , c'est les enseignants innovants : http://www.forum-rennes2008.fr/ , c'est mme les subventions aux coles qui appliquent le programme certifi microsoft - ce qui donne une bonne raison au rectorat de ne pas fournir de fonds.

a me choquerait tout autant que les enfants apprennent  utiliser red hat ou debian. Ils doivent apprendre  utiliser un ordinateur pas windows. Ils doivent apprendre  utiliser un traitement de texte, pas word.

Tout comme on apprend  faire du vlo, et pas un poulidor, tout comme on apprend la littrature, et non pas la littrature parue chez hachette et  vrai dire, je ne vois mme pas comment on pourrait faire un parallle de la sorte avec les math, la physique ou l'histoire.

Ceci dit, s'il pouvaient inclure le concept d'vasion fiscale via l'Irlande dans le programme chez microsoft, a serait sympa. Et puis, ils connaissent bien le sujet (et ils ne sont pas les seuls).

Et oui c'est grave quand a cot on sait qu'il sera plus difficile pour tout le monde d'utiliser d'autres produits.

Pour revenir au sujet, bien sur que les gens s'en fichent de savoir si leur box tourne sous linux ou autre chose. Mais le fait est qu'elle tourne sous linux que de plus en plus de choses tournent sous linux, et que justement, l'utilisateur n'en cogne de savoir sur quoi a tourne, que linux tourne bien et est gratuit. Et a, c'est une menace pour microsoft.

Parce que finalement, le secteurs ou ils se sont imposs partout, c'est celui ou il n'y a aucun march. Ce secteur se rduisant au profit d'autre, ou la il y a un march, a ne sent pas bon. Ou plutt si, a sent bon, pour nous. Windows 7 en est le rsultat. C# en est aussi le rsultat. Visual studio en est le rsultat. Ces produits sont la preuve d'un chose : microsoft est capable de faire les choses bien quand ils y sont pousss par le march.

----------


## _skip

> c'est mme les subventions aux coles qui appliquent le programme certifi microsoft - ce qui donne une bonne raison au rectorat de ne pas fournir de fonds.


Il est parfaitement clair que les investissements de microsoft dans le milieu universitaire (MSDNAA et autres) ont pour but de conditionner les tudiants. Au mme titre, des remises importantes sur les voitures sont faites aux coles de conduite parce que de nombreuses personnes achtent la voiture avec laquelle ils ont appris  conduire une fois leur permis en poche.




> a me choquerait tout autant que les enfants apprennent  utiliser red hat ou debian. Ils doivent apprendre  utiliser un ordinateur pas windows. Ils doivent apprendre  utiliser un traitement de texte, pas word.


Ces choses sont pas sparables, qu'y a-t-il  savoir par exemple sur un traitement de texte? Rien c'est qu'une question d'utilisation d'un outil spcifique. Aprs on peut donner des cours sous w2k server et Suse (c'tait encore closedSuse je crois  mon poque) mais il reste pas moins que le systme avec lequel tu apprends  travailler, aussi gnral que se veuille le cours, est celui vers lequel tu vas naturellement te diriger. 
C'est aussi valable pour un autodidacte, un mec qui apprend  programmer en windev/php/c#/c++/java, il va toujours chercher au maximum  utiliser la techno avec laquelle il est familier et a de l'exprience, au risque d'avoir des oeillres qui se forment avec le temps.




> Tout comme on apprend  faire du vlo, et pas un poulidor, tout comme on apprend la littrature, et non pas la littrature parue chez hachette et  vrai dire, je ne vois mme pas comment on pourrait faire un parallle de la sorte avec les math, la physique ou l'histoire.


C'est juste quand il s'agit de cours d'algo ou de programmation orient objet. Ce sont des concepts qui ne devraient pas tre "pollus" par la vision d'un langage spcifique. 

Pour moi tu te trompes de coupable, c'est pas microsoft qui est spcialement  blmer, c'est le systme qui fonctionne de cette faon, et tous les diteurs de logiciels propritaires, que ce soit MS, Sybase, Oracle, Wolfram procdent de la mme faon. C'est le march qui veut a, les lois de la publicit, pas microsoft particulirement.




> Pour revenir au sujet, bien sur que les gens s'en fichent de savoir si leur box tourne sous linux ou autre chose. Mais le fait est qu'elle tourne sous linux que de plus en plus de choses tournent sous linux, et que justement, l'utilisateur n'en cogne de savoir sur quoi a tourne, que linux tourne bien et est gratuit. Et a, c'est une menace pour microsoft.


Laisse-moi relativiser, pourquoi est-ce qu'on tente de mettre du linux partout ou c'est possible? Est-ce parce que linux est gnial ou est-ce parce que linux est gratuit? Un mlange des deux je pense,  diffrents dosages. Pourquoi dvelopper un OS from scratch pour un appareil alors qu'on peut piller tranquillement les sources linux sans donner un sou ni avoir un compte  rendre  qui que ce soit? 
L'utilisation de linux est souvent li au bnfice personnel d'une entreprise, peut tre plus qu' celui du consommateur final...




> Parce que finalement, le secteurs ou ils se sont imposs partout, c'est celui ou il n'y a aucun march. Ce secteur se rduisant au profit d'autre, ou la il y a un march, a ne sent pas bon.


Oui exactement, ce march il s'appelle *monsieur tout le monde*, donc mme si on ne croit pas au ct altruiste de microsoft (aucune socit ne l'est), c'est grce  eux que l'informatique grand public est sorti de la prhistoire. Est-ce que c'tait le meilleur produit de l'poque? Certainement pas, mais il a su s'imposer.




> Ou plutt si, a sent bon, pour nous. Windows 7 en est le rsultat. C# en est aussi le rsultat. Visual studio en est le rsultat. Ces produits sont la preuve d'un chose : microsoft est capable de faire les choses bien quand ils y sont pousss par le march.


Tu vois quand tu veux  ::ccool::

----------


## deadalnix

> Oui exactement, ce march il s'appelle *monsieur tout le monde*, donc mme si on ne croit pas au ct altruiste de microsoft (aucune socit ne l'est), c'est grce  eux que l'informatique grand public est sorti de la prhistoire. Est-ce que c'tait le meilleur produit de l'poque? Certainement pas, mais il a su s'imposer.


Et pourquoi ? Parce qu'il ont fait un systme pas cher sur un march non sclros. Selon toute logique, Linux devrait faire le mme effet (mme causes, mme consquences).

Sauf qu'entre temps, on a verrouill le march.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bien sr, je suis tout  fait d'accord et ne dit pas le contraire. Cependant, bien qu'il existe une multitude de distributions plus ou moins connues, certaines ce dmarquent plus que d'autres (Debian/RHEL/CentOS pour leur stabilit et leur ct pro et server, Ubuntu/Fedora/Mandriva pour leur ct grand publique, ...), ce qui rduit un peu la marge du choix au dpart (on n'aura, au dbut, tendance  choisir une distribution connue).


Mais, le grand public ne connait que "Linux" ou "Windows" ou "Mac", et ne sait rien de Debian, Seven, Ubuntu, XP, ... 
Moi, mon pre, quand je lui dit qu'il devrait passer  Seven, il me dit, "Pourquoi ? C'est mieux que Wiindows ?"  ::aie:: 




> Ce que je dit surtout c'est que mme s'il n'existait qu'une seule version de Linux (), une bonne majorit des gens resteraient sur le systme natif (qui est Windows la plupart du temps) et que ceci n'est donc pas du  la diversit des distributions.


Oui et non ! Ils resteraient sous Windows parce que c'est ce qu'ils connaissent et qu'ils n'ont rien  gagner  passer sous Linux !





> C'est vrai que de ce point de vue la on peut se perdre si on ne se renseigne pas un minimum. Mais en gnrale les gens qui commencent  se tourner vers Linux sont de suite redirigs vers Ubuntu (avec toute la pub qui est faite autour) et ce n'est qu'aprs que certains commencent  chercher d'autres distributions (aprs chacun pensera ce qu'il voudra de ceci mais le phnomne semble rel).
> En conclusion, je ne suis pas certain que ce problme de diversit se pose vraiment ...


Le problme est essentiellement que pour faire changer les gens il faudrait que le changement apporte quelques choses, ce qui n'est pas le cas, pour le moment !




> Je suis pas sur que ce soit vraiment un problme.
> 
> Tu as dj plein de processeurs, plein de CG, et encore plein d'autres choses. Pour un conaisseur, il saura dj ce qu'il veut. Pour un nophyte, a ne fait de toute faon pas grande diffrence. N'importe quelle distrib' simple peut convenir (ubuntu - mandriva par exemple).


Les connaisseurs, ce n'est pas le grand public !




> Le dbutant n'a pas vraiment de choix. Sur n'importe quel forum parlant de Linux, on lui rpond d'essayer Ubuntu.
> 
> C'est plus tard lorsqu'il aimerait essayer autre chose qu'on lui proposera une multitude de distributions. Mais l il n'est plus dbutant.


Tu crois que parce que tu utilises un ordinateur, tu n'es plus dbutant ?  ::aie::

----------


## yoyo88

> Mais, le grand public ne connait que "Linux" ou "Windows" ou "Mac", et ne sait rien de Debian, Seven, Ubuntu, XP, ... 
> Moi, mon pre, quand je lui dit qu'il devrait passer  Seven, il me dit, "Pourquoi ? C'est mieux que Wiindows ?" 
> 
> Oui et non ! Ils resteraient sous Windows parce que c'est ce qu'ils connaissent et qu'ils n'ont rien  gagner  passer sous Linux !
> 
> 
> Le problme est essentiellement que pour faire changer les gens il faudrait que le changement apporte quelques choses, ce qui n'est pas le cas, pour le moment !


Pour moi l'un des problme des distribution Linux grand public c'est sa diversit.
Ses derniers annes on a vu Ubuntu mont en flche, mais la encore sa disperse avec les Kubuntu, Xubuntu et autres driv.  ::?: 
Autre point aucune distribution n'a a se jour les moyens commercial de concurrenc Windows, donc du coup le seul moyen de faire connaitre les ubuntu et autre mandriva au grand publique c'est le bouche  oreille.  ::?:

----------


## kuranes

> Le problme est essentiellement que pour faire changer les gens il faudrait que le changement apporte quelques choses, ce qui n'est pas le cas, pour le moment !


Bah tout simplement, sous certaines distributions Linux, ajouter des programmes est plus facile que sous windows... En quelques clics, c'est fait... 



Puis



Et puis voila  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

En gros, tu as une liste de programmes... Si le programme que tu veux n'est pas dans la liste ?

Windows ne fournit pas de liste, chacun peut installer ce qu'il veut... 

Qui est le plus libre ?

----------


## kuranes

> En gros, tu as une liste de programmes... Si le programme que tu veux n'est pas dans la liste ?
> 
> Windows ne fournit pas de liste, chacun peut installer ce qu'il veut... 
> 
> Qui est le plus libre ?


Il est tout  fait possible de slectionner sa source, ou d'installer le programme que l'on veut. 

Ce n'est que "l'entrepot" principal, en quelque sorte. L'avantage ici, c'est que les programmes sont valids, et normalement libres de tout spyware, virus ou autre  :;):  Et qu'on l'installe trs rapidement, en peu de clics.

On peut donc aussi tlcharger un logiciel sur internet et l'installer sans utiliser cette mthode l... ou utiliser un autre "entrepot.". Pas de bridage ni limitation, juste un guidage.

PS : oui je sais, "entrepot" n'est surement pas le bon terme, mais m'en fous, suis pas linuxien :p

----------


## deadalnix

Bah ou justement, tu as un truc qui s'appelle source de logiciels. Et dedans tu peux ajouter ou retirer des sources de logiciels.

C'est magique.

Ou alors tu va chercher les package pour ta distrib la ou tu veux (.deb pour debian/ubuntu, .rpm pour redhat/mandriva).

Et tu peux aussi les installer  la main comme sous windows, mais c'est vraiment chercher les ennuis. Il y a tellement plus simple.

----------


## _skip

C'est pratique, faut le dire.
Mais a a des inconvnients :

- Les versions sont souvent largement  la bourre (voir tomcat sous debian ou mme monodevelop sous ubuntu).
- Sitt que l'on installe un truc qui ne se trouve pas dans le dpt, c'est la galre assure et a passe parfois par la compilation a mano et le tlchargement de bien des headers de prrequis.
- Autre inconvnient mais propre  linux, facheuse tendance des logiciels  s'installer dans 6 rpertoires diffrents pour obir au standard, perso j'aime pas mais c'est mon problme.

Je prfre mille fois me rendre sur le site de l'diteur et tlcharger la dernire version que j'installe en 2 clics dans un repertoire de mon choix, l'application et tout ce qui la concerne dans une seule arborescence, point. 

En revanche a offre la scurit de la provenance qui n'est pas ngligeable et la garantie de compatibilit avec sa distribution. En fait je trouve a un peu tonnant, sous windows c'est au dveloppeur de s'assurer que de la compatibilit de son produit, sous linux c'est aux gens qui sont derrire la distribution.

----------


## deadalnix

Je crois que tu oublies les dpts.

Par exemple, si tu veux utiliser chromium sous ubuntu, tu as 3 dpots : le daily avec une maj tous les jours, le dev, avec des maj frquentes, et le dpot avec la version stable, mis  jour rarement, mais avec lequel on est tranquille.

Il en va de mme avec la plupart des softs. Tu as des dpts ou ils sont mis  jour rgulirement.

Et je suis  peu prs que qu'il y en a pour un truc aussi connus que tomcat.

Tu oublies d'autres avantage  ce systme : quand tu dsinstalles, c'est propre, toutes les maj sont unifies, et c'est plus scure que d'aller sur le site du fournisseur.

Franchement, a part des truc vraiment sotriques, je ne compile jamais rien sous linux, pour mon usage perso comme mon usage pro.

Sinon, le coup du soft dans plein de rpertoire, bah c'est juste que les fichiers sont tris par fonction, et non par soft. De toute faon c'est pas bien grave le gestionnaire de paquet gre a.

Mais bon, tu sais que tu as les excutables dans bin, les fichiers de conf dans etc, les fichiers propres  l'utilisateur dans home, et ainsi de suite. C'est juste le genre de truc qui n'est ni mieux ni moins bien (quoi que, pour la politique de scurit, c'est plus simple tout de mme, mais rien d'insurmontable) c'est surtout une habitude  prendre.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Il est tout  fait possible de slectionner sa source, ou d'installer le programme que l'on veut. 
> 
> Ce n'est que "l'entrepot" principal, en quelque sorte. L'avantage ici, c'est que les programmes sont valids, et normalement libres de tout spyware, virus ou autre  Et qu'on l'installe trs rapidement, en peu de clics.
> 
> On peut donc aussi tlcharger un logiciel sur internet et l'installer sans utiliser cette mthode l... ou utiliser un autre "entrepot.". Pas de bridage ni limitation, juste un guidage.
> 
> PS : oui je sais, "entrepot" n'est surement pas le bon terme, mais m'en fous, suis pas linuxien :p


Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas d'avantages. Mais, quand on vois le procs fait  Microsoft au sujet de IE, soi disant qu'il y a position dominante et tout et tout, si Microsoft avait fait la mme chose (proposer une liste de logiciels  tlcharger), c'est clair qu'il y aurait eu une leve de boucliers.  :;): 

Donc, 2 poids 2 mesures dans le langages des pro-Linux ! Si une distribution fait la part belle  une liste de logiciels, c'est pour faciliter l'usage, si c'est Windows qui le fait, c'est un scandale !  ::roll::

----------


## _skip

@deadnalix

Je dirai que c'est intressant si t'as fait un partitionnement qui va dans ce sens...

En revanche, pour ce qui est de tomcat sur debian, j'ai toujours fini par installer  mano car la version officiellement disponible est 5.5 (alors que la 6 est dehors depuis je pense pas loin d'un an et demi), mais bon c'est une installation simple xcopy style. J'ai cherch, sans doute pas bien, un dpt non officiel mais j'ai finalement conclu que c'tait pas plus mal que je me dbrouille seul.

Le seul logiciel qui m'ait pris la tte srieux  mon souvenir, que j'ai du finir par compiler et tlcharger 25 millions de header, c'tait virtualbox. 
C'est vrai que c'est pas un besoin que tout le monde a, mais c'est toujours un peu dommage de devoir mlanger des choses installes bien comme il faut par un gestionnaire et des machins qu'il a fallu bricoler, qui suivent pas la philosophie de la distrib. 

En fait, nous utilisons openSuse ici surtout parce que les versions des logiciels dont nous avons besoin sont rcentes, yast permet de grer facilement ses runlevels (raccourcis init.d et a) ainsi qu'un firewall basique IP-ports et sinon, les updates sont dsactivs, la config est fige, duplicable  souhait.

Ca fonctionne bien, cependant c'est encore chaud de mettre a dans les pattes d'un utilisateur moins que moyen.

----------


## kuranes

> Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas d'avantages. Mais, quand on vois le procs fait  Microsoft au sujet de IE, soi disant qu'il y a position dominante et tout et tout, si Microsoft avait fait la mme chose (proposer une liste de logiciels  tlcharger), c'est clair qu'il y aurait eu une leve de boucliers. 
> 
> Donc, 2 poids 2 mesures dans le langages des pro-Linux ! Si une distribution fait la part belle  une liste de logiciels, c'est pour faciliter l'usage, si c'est Windows qui le fait, c'est un scandale !


L n'est pas la question (je suis contre la ballot screen, je trouve a aberrant), tu demandais prcisment qu'on te cite un avantage de linux par rapport  windows, qui puisse toucher le grand public.

L, l'installation de moults logiciels est plus aise sous linux que sous windows, et plus scurise. Ca touche directement le grand public, point.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Comme je l'ai dit, c'est un avantage  double sens !
Si le logiciel que tu souhaites installer est dans la liste, c'est tout bon, sinon ? Ben t'es perdu !

Et en plus, rien ne garanti cette liste. Je prend un exemple simple. J'ai chez moi, un Ubuntu, et j'utilise le logiciel "machin" que j'ai install via la liste d'ubuntu. Super, j'suis heureux. J'ai mon pote Robert, qui a un PC et qui aimerait un logiciel pour faire ce que fait Machin. Je lui dit, c'est simple tu vas dans la liste des "dpots" et tu slectionnes "Machin". Robert, qui connait un peu son PC, va dans la liste des dpots et ne trouve pas "Machin" ? Ah ! Ben, oui ! Mais Robert, il est pas sous Ubuntu, il est sous Tartempion ! 

Le manque d'homognit des Distributions est un frein important  sa non popularit.

----------


## dams78

> Comme je l'ai dit, c'est un avantage  double sens !
> Si le logiciel que tu souhaites installer est dans la liste, c'est tout bon, sinon ? Ben t'es perdu !
> 
> Et en plus, rien ne garanti cette liste. Je prend un exemple simple. J'ai chez moi, un Ubuntu, et j'utilise le logiciel "machin" que j'ai install via la liste d'ubuntu. Super, j'suis heureux. J'ai mon pote Robert, qui a un PC et qui aimerait un logiciel pour faire ce que fait Machin. Je lui dit, c'est simple tu vas dans la liste des "dpots" et tu slectionnes "Machin". Robert, qui connait un peu son PC, va dans la liste des dpots et ne trouve pas "Machin" ? Ah ! Ben, oui ! Mais Robert, il est pas sous Ubuntu, il est sous Tartempion ! 
> 
> Le manque d'homognit des Distributions est un frein important  sa non popularit.


Oui oui tu as tout compris, en plus comme le code source est ferm, ha non merde  ::aie:: , bref... Si tous les utilisateurs de systmes bass sur des paquets trouvent cela gnial ce n'est pas pour rien.

----------


## kuranes

> Comme je l'ai dit, c'est un avantage  double sens !
> Si le logiciel que tu souhaites installer est dans la liste, c'est tout bon, sinon ? Ben t'es perdu !
> 
> Et en plus, rien ne garanti cette liste. Je prend un exemple simple. J'ai chez moi, un Ubuntu, et j'utilise le logiciel "machin" que j'ai install via la liste d'ubuntu. Super, j'suis heureux. J'ai mon pote Robert, qui a un PC et qui aimerait un logiciel pour faire ce que fait Machin. Je lui dit, c'est simple tu vas dans la liste des "dpots" et tu slectionnes "Machin". Robert, qui connait un peu son PC, va dans la liste des dpots et ne trouve pas "Machin" ? Ah ! Ben, oui ! Mais Robert, il est pas sous Ubuntu, il est sous Tartempion ! 
> 
> Le manque d'homognit des Distributions est un frein important  sa non popularit.


Des avantages  double sens, on en trouve aussi sous windows et sous mac, alors...

Mais bon, on a compris, tu veux  tout prix passer Linux pour un systme de merde, c'est pas grave on t'en veux pas  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Oui oui tu as tout compris, en plus comme le code source est ferm, ha non merde , bref... Si tous les utilisateurs de systmes bass sur des paquets trouvent cela gnial ce n'est pas pour rien.


Oui, c'est qu'ils ont fait le choix de partir sur une technologie donc, inconsciemment il ne "peuvent" pas la critiquer. C'est le mme principe dans les reconversions  une religion. Tu vas jusqu'au bout, c'est humain. Pour le reste, je ne juge pas des paquets, je dis juste que vous trouvez a mieux en tant qu'utilisateur Linux. C'est une autre faon de faire les choses que sous windows.

Maintenant, si vous pouvez arrter  chaque topic de nous prendre le chou en disant "linux c'est mieux". Mettez de l'eau dans votre vin, Linux c'est bien  :;):  (super slogan !!)
C'est votre choix, il vous correspond, ne faites pas avec Linux ce que vous reprochez  Windows d'avoir fait "s'imposer aux utilisateurs"

Bref, le problme principale des OS, et je rejoins Louis sur ce cas, c'est l'utilisateur. Et plus ils sont nombreux, plus les problmes ont tendance  ressortir. Une chose est sur, la politique "Debugger User" de Microsoft  tendance  me mettre les nerfs, mais bon, 100Millions d'utilisateurs dont 90% de novices, feront toujours des choses que les dveloppeurs ne s'attendent pas, ce qui permet un "meilleur" ciblage des erreurs. Aprs, pour les corrections, je n'entre pas dans ce dbat.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oui oui tu as tout compris, en plus comme le code source est ferm, ha non merde , bref... Si tous les utilisateurs de systmes bass sur des paquets trouvent cela gnial ce n'est pas pour rien.


Parce que ces utilisateurs ne sont pas des utilisateurs lambda. Et, moi, comme utilisateurs non lambda mais sous Windows, je n'ai aucun soucis avec la mthode d'installation de Windows et je la trouve trs bien et je ne choppe pas plus de virus que toi !




> Des avantages  double sens, on en trouve aussi sous windows et sous mac, alors...
> 
> Mais bon, on a compris, tu veux  tout prix passer Linux pour un systme de merde, c'est pas grave on t'en veux pas


Oui
et non, en aucun cas ! Je suis simplement objectif !

Ce que vous ne semblez vraiment pas comprendre, c'est que Linux c'est bien pour VOUS ! Mais par pour d'autres ! C'est tout !
Arrtez de nous gonflez avec Windows c'est nul, si les gens l'utilisent c'est parce que Microsoft leur met un flingue sur la tempe, sinon, y a longtemps que tout le monde utiliserait Linux 
Moi, j'utilise Windows, j'ai essay Linux (et je l'utilise au boulot) et je prfre de trs trs loin l'OS de Microsoft, ne vous en dplaise ! Et on des milliards dans ce cas !

----------


## dams78

C'est quand mme marrant le coup de l'utilisateur lambda, si ya bien un truc qui correspondrait  ses besoins c'est bien le gestionnaire des paquets : un clic et c'est install / mis  jour et le tout scuris par des cls gpg. Et pourtant comme on le trouve pas sous Windows vous essay de nous faire croire que c'est trop naz. Donc comme tu dis Lyche il faut mettre de l'eau dans son vin mais dans les deux sens aussi (cela ne s'adresse pas forcment  toi).

Enfin il faut arrter de faire passer les utilisateurs de Linux pour des intgristes qui  tout bout de champs crient "Windows c'est de la merde", j'ai pas envie de relire toutes les rponses de ce posts, donc je sais pas trop comment on en ai arriv l, mais quand je lis des choses du style "Ya trop de distributions, c'est naz" ou bien "aptitude c'est compltement  la ramasse" bah dsol mais je me dois d'y rpondre pour essayer d'clairer certains, puisque oui j'utilise Linux pour un usage perso et tant informaticien j'utilise aussi Windows au boulot, je peux donc apporter pas mal de connaissances je pense, surtout quand je vois le nombre d'utilisateur lambda qui me racontent leur problme sous Windows...

----------


## kuranes

> Oui
> et non, en aucun cas ! Je suis simplement objectif !
> 
> Ce que vous ne semblez vraiment pas comprendre, c'est que Linux c'est bien pour VOUS ! Mais par pour d'autres ! C'est tout !
> Arrtez de nous gonflez avec Windows c'est nul, si les gens l'utilisent c'est parce que Microsoft leur met un flingue sur la tempe, sinon, y a longtemps que tout le monde utiliserait Linux 
> Moi, j'utilise Windows, j'ai essay Linux (et je l'utilise au boulot) et je prfre de trs trs loin l'OS de Microsoft, ne vous en dplaise ! Et on des milliards dans ce cas !


Je n'utilise pas linux chez moi, je suis xp + vista sur un portable, peut tre migrerai-je un jour sous linux, peut tre pas  :;): 

Mais je vois une chose, tu nous dis sans cesse de fournir un exemple de quelque chose qui sois sous linux et pas sous windows, et qui puisse apporter un plus  l'utilisateur. Tu n'a mme pas la bonne foi de reconnaitre a...

Certes, on peut dire que pour l'utilisateur, le fait que ce soit cloisonn, a soit gnant. Je ne pense pas que cet argument puisse tre recevable, quand on voit le succs de l'iphone, qui justement ne fournit que les applis slectiones.
Ce qu'on reproche  l'iphone c'est d'tre ferm, justement, sous linux on est pas limit comme dans l'iphone  :;): 

Ce n'est pas un argument suffisant pour passer  Linux, bien videmment, un OS ne se rsume pas  l'installation des logiciels, mais quand on donne un exemple de quelque chose qui soit mieux sous linux que sous windows, un peu d'objectivit a serait pas mal, non ?  :;):

----------


## goomazio

Ok on a tendance  s'emballer pour une raison et partir dans tous les sens (moi en tout cas), mais il y a du vrai dans ceci :



> Et pourquoi [Microsoft a perc] ? Parce qu'il ont fait un systme pas cher sur un march non  sclros. Selon toute logique, Linux devrait faire le mme effet (mme  causes, mme consquences).
> 
> Sauf qu'entre temps, on a verrouill le march.


Le but n'est pas de faire migrer tout le monde vers Linux distrib 58, mais de faire accepter le fait que Linux est frein, non seulement par ses diffrences avec Windows (oui certains utilisateurs ne savent pas faire la diffrence entre Ubuntu, Kubuntu et Xubuntu, et des raisons valables comme celle l, pour rester sur Windows, il y en a beaucoup), mais aussi pour des raisons plus marketing, des procds douteux.

Cette fois-ci je ne crache sur personne il me semble. Je pense juste que s'il y avait un ballot pour l'OS, il n'y aurait pas que ceux qui sont dj sur Linux qui choisirait Linux (pour ne pas parler d'Ubuntu encore une fois...).

Et non je ne pense pas vous obliger  me ressortir tous les arguments en faveur d'un monopole de Windows. Parce que tout ces arguments ne sont valables que pour certains utilisateurs  chaque fois. Parfois on se dit : oui mais a c'est mieux ainsi pour mon cousin qui n'y connait rien, sans penser  la cousine qui elle penserait un tout petit peu diffremment et se laisserait tent par l'achat d'un portable sous Linux (et bnficierait de ~50 de rductions).

Certes, cette cousine peut faire ce qu'elle veut, mais l'important pour moi c'est juste que Microsoft dfend ses terres avec tant d'ardeur que la cousine ne sait mme pas que Linux existe.
Microsoft  le droit de vendre son produit et de se lier avec des constructeurs pour vendre son produit, mais admettez que cette liaison est un mini frein  l'adoption d'une solution alternative (pour certaines personnes).

Dsol d'avance pour ce poste  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> Je n'utilise pas linux chez moi, je suis xp + vista sur un portable, peut tre migrerai-je un jour sous linux, peut tre pas 
> 
> Mais je vois une chose, tu nous dis sans cesse de fournir un exemple de quelque chose qui sois sous linux et pas sous windows, et qui puisse apporter un plus  l'utilisateur. Tu n'a mme pas la bonne foi de reconnaitre a...
> 
> Certes, on peut dire que pour l'utilisateur, le fait que ce soit cloisonn, a soit gnant. Je ne pense pas que cet argument puisse tre recevable, quand on voit le succs de l'iphone, qui justement ne fournit que les applis slectiones.
> Ce qu'on reproche  l'iphone c'est d'tre ferm, justement, sous linux on est pas limit comme dans l'iphone 
> 
> Ce n'est pas un argument suffisant pour passer  Linux, bien videmment, un OS ne se rsume pas  l'installation des logiciels, mais quand on donne un exemple de quelque chose qui soit mieux sous linux que sous windows, un peu d'objectivit a serait pas mal, non ?


 ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

> Ok on a tendance  s'emballer pour une raison et partir dans tous les sens (moi en tout cas), mais il y a du vrai dans ceci :
> Le but n'est pas de faire migrer tout le monde vers Linux distrib 58, mais de faire accepter le fait que Linux est frein, non seulement par ses diffrences avec Windows (oui certains utilisateurs ne savent pas faire la diffrence entre Ubuntu, Kubuntu et Xubuntu, et des raisons valables comme celle l, pour rester sur Windows, il y en a beaucoup), mais aussi pour des raisons plus marketing, des procds douteux.
> 
> Cette fois-ci je ne crache sur personne il me semble. Je pense juste que s'il y avait un ballot pour l'OS, il n'y aurait pas que ceux qui sont dj sur Linux qui choisirait Linux (pour ne pas parler d'Ubuntu encore une fois...).
> 
> Et non je ne pense pas vous obliger  me ressortir tous les arguments en faveur d'un monopole de Windows. Parce que tout ces arguments ne sont valables que pour certains utilisateurs  chaque fois. Parfois on se dit : oui mais a c'est mieux ainsi pour mon cousin qui n'y connait rien, sans penser  la cousine qui elle penserait un tout petit peu diffremment et se laisserait tent par l'achat d'un portable sous Linux (et bnficierait de ~50 de rductions).
> 
> Certes, cette cousine peut faire ce qu'elle veut, mais l'important pour moi c'est juste que Microsoft dfend ses terres avec tant d'ardeur que la cousine ne sait mme pas que Linux existe.
> Microsoft  le droit de vendre son produit et de se lier avec des constructeurs pour vendre son produit, mais admettez que cette liaison est un mini frein  l'adoption d'une solution alternative (pour certaines personnes).
> ...


Oui, tu as raison, mais je temprerais en disant "pourquoi la concurrence ne fait pas de la pub?" Google en fait bien pour Chrome..
Je ne remet pas en cause les pratiques douteuse de MS, mais a arrange  surtout les constructeurs qui n'ont plus  se prendre la tte sur la formation de personnes sp linux et sur un catalogue d'OS qui, au final, les embarrasserait plus qu'autre chose.

----------


## dams78

Ca peut aussi crer un buisness, je crois que Dell propose un suivit pour Ubuntu. Mandriva ne puise pas ses fonds dans l'assistance?

Certains ici gueulent un peu contre la politique de vente lie de Microsoft, je crois qu'ils n'ont pas totalement tord, Microsoft n'est quand mme pas un enfant de coeur et c'est impos  coup de lobbying, aprs la place des constructeur dans tout a? Je ne connais pas assez le sujet pour me prononcer, mme si au final je trouve a bien qu'on puisse maintenant demander au constructeur un pc sans OS et que cela risque en effet de le insister  en proposer avec d'autres OS.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Certes, cette cousine peut faire ce qu'elle veut, mais l'important pour moi c'est juste que Microsoft dfend ses terres avec tant d'ardeur que la cousine ne sait mme pas que Linux existe.
> Microsoft  le droit de vendre son produit et de se lier avec des constructeurs pour vendre son produit, mais admettez que cette liaison est un mini frein  l'adoption d'une solution alternative (pour certaines personnes).


Si tu en es  50 euros prs pour l'achat d'un ordinateur (notamment un portable), poses-toi plutt la question de savoir pourquoi tu n'achtes pas un PC desktop, voire un netbook... Ou encore un abonnement dans un cybercaf.

Si tu n'es pas  50 euros prs, dis-toi aussi que du ct des constructeurs, avoir une possibilit d'OS multiple coterait trs cher : masters multiples en production, double dveloppement des drivers, helpdesk doubl (si ce n'est en personnel, ce sera en cot de formation), etc. Sans parler des invitables intgristes de service, qui gueuleraient parce que ce n'est pas "leur" distribution qui est installe par dfaut !!! Rajoutes encore l-dessus le problme du diagnostic de pannes (ben oui, les outils en question tournent sur un OS donn, hein...) qui pourraient nuire svrement aux constructeurs : en effet, il est trs possible qu' la suite de l'installation d'un OS "exotique", il ne puisse PAS diagnostiquer la panne sans rinstaller un nouvel OS "compatible" !! Et l'heure de main-d'uvre n'est pas gratuite, hein...

Il serait tonnant que tout a ne te soit pas factur bien plus cher que 50 euros au final...  ::twisted:: 

Pour ma part, je m'en fous, je n'achte mes PC qu'en pices dtaches et j'ai horreur des portables. Mais a me ferait mal que sous prtexte de "libert d'OS", le prix des machines constructeur AUGMENTE au lieu de diminuer, tu vois...

----------


## dams78

Ou enfin il faudrait pas oubli que le support Windows n'est pas fournis pas dfaut dans les fameux 50, c'est bien un service que tu payes en plus...

----------


## Mac LAK

> Ou enfin il faudrait pas oubli que le support Windows n'est pas fournis pas dfaut dans les fameux 50, c'est bien un service que tu payes en plus...


Je te parles du support *CONSTRUCTEUR*, pour la *MACHINE*, qui inclut le plus souvent des outils de diagnostic (spcifiques  un OS donn, donc) et/ou de prise de contrle  distance pour dpanner l'utilisateur (idem)... Il est vident que la hot-line HP ne va pas t'expliquer comment faire un document Word ou comment installer un navigateur, ce n'est pas leur problme. Si tu veux du support Windows, tu t'adresses  Microsoft, pas  HP/Dell/Auchan.

Je ne sais pas o tu achtes ton matos, mais pour ma part, a a toujours t compris dans le prix d'achat (et pas que des ordinateurs, d'ailleurs), bien sr hors cot ventuel des communications vers la hot-line... Quand ce n'est pas directement le dpannage sur site, chose que j'ai tendance  privilgier pour ma part lors de mes achats.

----------


## goomazio

> Pour ma part, je m'en fous, je n'achte mes PC qu'en pices dtaches et  j'ai horreur des portables. Mais a me ferait mal que sous prtexte de  "libert d'OS", le prix des machines constructeur AUGMENTE au lieu de  diminuer, tu vois...


Le fait d'avoir un seul OS est avantageux pour bien des choses, mais est-ce qu'avant de se dire : on a un OS, c'est celui l ! On ne devrait pas rflchir  toutes les possibilits et non pas prendre celui qui existe dj juste parce qu'on ne veut pas changer, ou qu'on ne veut pas tuer une entreprise qui fonctionne bien ? 
Certes ils font du bon boulot, mais, le W3C par exemple ne nous fait rien payer et travail avant tout pour le bien du Web. Dans la mme optique, l'OS universel devrait plutt tre gratuit.

Ce n'est qu'une ide, peut-tre qu'en fin de compte on ne saurait vivre sans Windows, mais personnellement je ne suis pas convaincu.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Le fait d'avoir un seul OS est avantageux pour bien des choses, mais est-ce qu'avant de se dire : on a un OS, c'est celui l ! On ne devrait pas rflchir  toutes les possibilits et non pas prendre celui qui existe dj juste parce qu'on ne veut pas changer, ou qu'on ne veut pas tuer une entreprise qui fonctionne bien ?


Poses-toi plutt la question de savoir pourquoi des gens, dont je fais partie, achtent leur PC sans OS prinstall (c'est le cas de toute machine d'assemblage, je rappelle) et achtent,  ct, une licence Windows complte (= deux fois le prix de ta licence OEM "classique" au minimum).

Indices : cet OS rpond plus  nos besoins que les autres, et l'achat de licence non-OEM permet de le rinstaller lgalement sur la machine aprs upgrade des "pices critiques", ce qui aurait invalid une licence OEM.

Aprs, chacun son trip, mais vu le prix moyen de mes machines, crois-moi que ce n'est pas le prix de la licence Windows qui me gne : elle est amortie sur l'quivalent de cinq ou six machines, et me "cote" en gros  peine 1% du prix total du matriel... Autrement dit, une somme ridicule, je paie plus que a en TVA (20x) et en produits d'entretien annuels (air sec, liquide vitre et mousse nettoyante pour clavier).

Je suis peut-tre sectaire, mais l'informatique reste un outil cher et, est-il besoin de le prciser, qui ne fait pas partie des choses essentielles  la vie. Si l'on en est  quelques euros prs pour l'achat d'un truc "inutile", je pense qu'il est plus sage de se proccuper de l'tat d'approvisionnement du frigo plutt que de licences logicielles : il faut savoir aussi grer ses priorits.


Pour le reste des lments, je t'encourage  relire les topics sur le sujet. Notamment, je pose une question  laquelle je n'ai toujours pas eu de rponse,  savoir o taient les logiciels (et OS) "libres" pendant les 20 ans qui ont permis  Microsoft d'obtenir 90% de parts de march... Malgr l'existence de concurrents compatibles DOS et/ou Windows, d'ailleurs. Ou encore le dbat entre dveloppement "pur" et vente de services, ou encore les dbats entre "originaux" et "compatibles", ou encore sur les problmatiques d'innovation et d'industrialisation, etc.

----------


## goomazio

> Pour le reste des lments, je t'encourage  relire les topics sur le sujet. Notamment, je pose une question  laquelle je n'ai toujours pas eu de rponse,  savoir o taient les logiciels (et OS) "libres" pendant les 20 ans qui ont permis  Microsoft d'obtenir 90% de parts de march...


Oui, a a t dit sur dveloppez aussi, que le fait de concurrencer une solution existante payante doit motiver les dveloppeurs bnvoles. Est-ce que sans cette entreprise (qui fait des bnfices), les OS auraient volus autant ? C'est une bonne question.

----------


## Firwen

> Si tu n'es pas  50 euros prs, dis-toi aussi que du ct des constructeurs, avoir une possibilit d'OS multiple coterait trs cher : masters multiples en production, double dveloppement des drivers, helpdesk doubl (si ce n'est en personnel, ce sera en cot de formation), etc. Sans parler des invitables intgristes de service, qui gueuleraient parce que ce n'est pas "leur" distribution qui est installe par dfaut !!! Rajoutes encore l-dessus le problme du diagnostic de pannes (ben oui, les outils en question tournent sur un OS donn, hein...) qui pourraient nuire svrement aux constructeurs : en effet, il est trs possible qu' la suite de l'installation d'un OS "exotique", il ne puisse PAS diagnostiquer la panne sans rinstaller un nouvel OS "compatible" !! Et l'heure de main-d'uvre n'est pas gratuite, hein...


Dell et MSI vendent du linux pr-install, et pourtant dans le cas de MSI, ils ont les prix les plus bas du march  ::aie::   ::aie:: 
Selon moi l'omni-prsence de Windows sur le march PC grand public tient surtout  deux chose :
- Les utilisateurs soucieux de leur OS sont peu nombreux et donc les parts de marchs sont trop petite. Si Linux grimpe vers les 10% de pdm, la tendance s'inversera.
- Microsoft signe des contrats avec les constructeurs pour leur vendre ses OS  bas prix, et donc rciproquement quand Microsoft montre les crocs, les constructeurs baissent leur pantalon.

Gnralement, ce qui est gnralement reproch aux constructeurs, ce n'est pas de ne pas supporter d'autres OS : a serait  la fois illogique et injuste de les obliger  le faire.
Ce qui est gnralement reproch, c'est de ne pas vendre leur matriel vierge de tout softwares: une position qui se dfend quand on y rflchit.......
Car en toute honntet, l'utilisateur moyen "connaisseur" en informatique s'en tamponne joyeusement d'avoir McAfee / Norton antivirus / PowerDVD / Office trial / Windows X Home professional Ultimate Advantage BlaBla / Nero BR / DVD creator / autre joyeuset pr-install / sur son nouveau Laptop.
Cet utilisateur veut un PC customisable, et c'est la seul chose qu'il veut car il sait le customiser lui mme. 
Ce mme utilisateur ne reprsente pas non plus une part de march ngligeable, la culture informatique tant bien ancr dans la nouvel gnration.
Et c'est l que le bas blesse, et c'est l qu'est la source du problme  ::roll::

----------


## smyley

> Franchement, a ne te choque pas que microsoft ai un plan acquisition et fidlisation de client dans les coles ? a laisse songeur quand mme.


Pour l'anecdote, j'ai appris aujourd'hui que dans certaines universits russes, on a un MacBook gratuit pour toute inscription au cursus pendant 3 ans.

Ahh, Microsoft, ce dmon  ::roll::

----------


## raphchar

De toutes les faons, vu que beaucoup de logiciels professionels comme photoshop (le premier qui me renvoi gimp qu'il essaie la version d'eval de photoshop et on en rediscutera) ne fonctionne pas sous linux; je ne crois pas que linux puisque devenir aussi concurrentiel que cela.

Quant a ce qui concerne le coles mme problme surtout que des profs utilisent pleins de programmes qui ne fonctionne que sous windows.

----------


## deadalnix

C'est vrai, gimp, c'est nul. La preuve :
http://www.bigbuckbunny.org/
http://www.elephantsdream.org/

Par contre, je te reconnais volontiers que sa prise en main n'est pas des plus aises. Sinon, toshop marche avec wine.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ok on a tendance  s'emballer pour une raison et partir dans tous les sens (moi en tout cas), mais il y a du vrai dans ceci :
> Le but n'est pas de faire migrer tout le monde vers Linux distrib 58, mais de faire accepter le fait que Linux est frein, non seulement par ses diffrences avec Windows (oui certains utilisateurs ne savent pas faire la diffrence entre Ubuntu, Kubuntu et Xubuntu, et des raisons valables comme celle l, pour rester sur Windows, il y en a beaucoup), mais aussi pour des raisons plus marketing, des procds douteux.
> 
> Cette fois-ci je ne crache sur personne il me semble. Je pense juste que s'il y avait un ballot pour l'OS, il n'y aurait pas que ceux qui sont dj sur Linux qui choisirait Linux (pour ne pas parler d'Ubuntu encore une fois...).
> 
> Et non je ne pense pas vous obliger  me ressortir tous les arguments en faveur d'un monopole de Windows. Parce que tout ces arguments ne sont valables que pour certains utilisateurs  chaque fois. Parfois on se dit : oui mais a c'est mieux ainsi pour mon cousin qui n'y connait rien, sans penser  la cousine qui elle penserait un tout petit peu diffremment et se laisserait tent par l'achat d'un portable sous Linux (et bnficierait de ~50 de rductions).
> 
> Certes, cette cousine peut faire ce qu'elle veut, mais l'important pour moi c'est juste que Microsoft dfend ses terres avec tant d'ardeur que la cousine ne sait mme pas que Linux existe.
> Microsoft  le droit de vendre son produit et de se lier avec des constructeurs pour vendre son produit, mais admettez que cette liaison est un mini frein  l'adoption d'une solution alternative (pour certaines personnes).
> ...


Ne sois pas dsol. Dans l'ensemble je suis d'accord avec toi.
Je ne suis pas pour un monopole de Windows, loin de l. Je suis pour la concurrence dans tous les domaines, les OS compris, bien videmment. 
Mais, peut-on reprocher  Microsoft d'avoir pris des pdm  l'poque o il tait seul sur le march ? Non !
Peut-on maintenant lui reprocher de vouloir garder ses pdm ? Non, plus !
Les fabricants de PC veulent vendre leurs produits, doit-on leur reprocher ? Non !
Les fabricants proposent des PC avec Windows car c'est plus vendeur, doit-on leur reprocher ? Non !




> Pour le reste des lments, je t'encourage  relire les topics sur le sujet. Notamment, je pose une question  laquelle je n'ai toujours pas eu de rponse,  savoir o taient les logiciels (et OS) "libres" pendant les 20 ans qui ont permis  Microsoft d'obtenir 90% de parts de march... Malgr l'existence de concurrents compatibles DOS et/ou Windows, d'ailleurs. Ou encore le dbat entre dveloppement "pur" et vente de services, ou encore les dbats entre "originaux" et "compatibles", ou encore sur les problmatiques d'innovation et d'industrialisation, etc.


+1  ::ccool:: 




> Et *c'est l que le bas blesse,* et c'est l qu'est la source du problme


C'est l, que le *bt* blesse !  ::roll:: 



> *C'est l que le bt blesse* 
> Signification : Ceci est la cause dune peine ou dune souffrance.
> Origine 
> Lexpression apparat ds le milieu du XVe sicle en rfrence aux bts que lon posait sur le dos des mulets et sur lesquels on accrochait les charges quils transportaient. Ainsi, les btes dont le bt tait mal fix ou trop charg avaient des plaies qui les faisaient souffrir. Dire "Cest l que le bt blesse" revient donc  dire que lon a trouv la cause dune souffrance (psychologique en gnral), ou le point sensible dune personne.


 ::ccool::

----------


## Mac LAK

> Dell et MSI vendent du linux pr-install, et pourtant dans le cas de MSI, ils ont les prix les plus bas du march


D'un autre ct, faut voir le matos aussi : faudrait me payer cher pour que j'installe du MSI (ou du VIA) dans mon PC, je n'ai jamais eu que des emm.... avec ces constructeurs.
Pour le Linux : combien de parts de march font-ils avec ? Quel est le niveau de support fourni ? Est-il rellement le mme que celui avec une machine Windows (= test avec un vrai problme) ? Quel est l'cart de prix entre une machine Windows et une machine Linux ? Quel est le niveau de qualit des drivers Linux ?
Ce ne sont pas des questions anodines : il faut toujours rflchir un peu plus loin que le simple prix initial...




> - Les utilisateurs soucieux de leur OS sont peu nombreux et donc les parts de marchs sont trop petite. Si Linux grimpe vers les 10% de pdm, la tendance s'inversera.


Les gens sont soucieux de leurs applications, et du confort d'utilisation. Quoi que l'on en dise, ils aiment tre "assists".
Et pour que les "grands" de l'dition logicielle s'intresse rellement  Linux, il faudrait :Des parts de march nettement plus significatives que 10%, ce qui impose en fait d'avoir les logiciels phares disponibles ("monstres" comme 3DSMax ou Photoshop, jeux, etc.).Une homognit des distributions Linux (un quivalent de DirectX, API gnrales, mthodes de dploiement, etc.) de faon  pouvoir distribuer des binaires sans soucis. En gros, que Linux devienne une plate-forme logicielle aussi stricte que Windows, avec une base minimale compatible avec un OS grand public, et non plus un amalgame de trucs plus ou moins compatibles n'ayant parfois mme pas le kernel en commun.Que les utilisateurs Linux acceptent de payer un logiciel, chose l encore peu probable vu que beaucoup l'utilisent parce que c'est gratuit, et les autres  cause d'une idologie libriste.
Ce n'est pas la premire fois que l'on vous dit, pourtant, que le nombre hallucinant de distributions Linux disponibles, sans parler des N logiciels pour chaque fonction "basique", est le plus gros problme de Linux... Alors que s'ils se stabilisaient  trois versions (desktop/grand public, serveur et embarqu), cet OS pourrait effectivement devenir concurrentiel face  Windows.




> - Microsoft signe des contrats avec les constructeurs pour leur vendre ses OS  bas prix, et donc rciproquement quand Microsoft montre les crocs, les constructeurs baissent leur pantalon.


Comme  peu prs 100% des entreprises de la plante sur les partenariats : je ne vois pas vraiment le problme... Tu concdes un rabais  un partenaire, si le partenaire te fait un enfant dans le dos, tu annules ses rabais. Btement logique, la pierre est plutt  jeter sur les constructeurs qui tirent leurs marges au point que le prix de l'OS les influence sensiblement.




> Ce qui est gnralement reproch, c'est de ne pas vendre leur matriel vierge de tout softwares: une position qui se dfend quand on y rflchit.......


D'o la question : _quid_ du support, si le SAV et/ou la hotline ne peuvent installer leurs outils de diagnostic ?
Parce que a m'tonnerait beaucoup que tu acceptes qu'un matriel ne soit pas totalement couvert, ou avec des conditions strictes, juste pour changer d'OS... Si, au moindre ppin, ton PC repart chez le constructeur (= dlai de 3  6 semaines en moyenne) et revient avec le dur reformat,  mon avis, tu vas gueuler svre.




> Cet utilisateur veut un PC customisable, et c'est la seul chose qu'il veut car il sait le customiser lui mme.


Non. Le lambda "connaisseur" veut un PC sachant tout faire, et ceci ds le dpart. La plupart sont au contraire trs contents d'avoir "tout" avec le PC : de quoi imprimer, retoucher, faire des vidos, graver, et tre protg. Le tout ds le premier allumage du PC.
Et, de prfrence, il veut pouvoir le faire sans avoir  se taper la doc, ce qui pose le problme non ngligeable de l'ergonomie et de l'intuitivit des interfaces. Et de ce point de vue, Linux a encore BEAUCOUP de chemin  parcourir : il y a du progrs, mais c'est trs loin d'tre suffisant encore.




> C'est vrai, gimp, c'est nul.
> <snip>
> Par contre, je te reconnais volontiers que sa prise en main n'est pas des plus aises. Sinon, toshop marche avec wine.


Comme il a dj t dit *plusieurs fois*, on s'en fout qu'il sache faire ceci ou cela. Gimp est lourd, lent, et absolument anti-ergonomique. En consquence, il ne vaut pas tripette par rapport  Photoshop quoi qu'il en soit, peu importe qu'il sache faire les mmes choses ou pas. C'est a, le "manque de fini" dont je parle rgulirement.

----------


## dams78

Photoshop c'est quand mme un cas  part, surtout si on parle d'utilisateur lambda...

----------


## deadalnix

> Comme il a dj t dit *plusieurs fois*, on s'en fout qu'il sache faire ceci ou cela. Gimp est lourd, lent, et absolument anti-ergonomique. En consquence, il ne vaut pas tripette par rapport  Photoshop quoi qu'il en soit, peu importe qu'il sache faire les mmes choses ou pas. C'est a, le "manque de fini" dont je parle rgulirement.


C'est clair que gimp est derrire au niveau ergonomie. Ceci dit, un fois le prix des licences compar, j'ai vite fait mon choix  :;):  Et puis, gimp est vraiment pas si mal une fois la prise en main (difficile) passe.

Quand je pense qu'il faut un tuto pour tracer un trait parce que la fonction n'est accessible que par raccourcis clavier  ::D: 

Enfin bon, tu e peux pas gnraliser cet exemple sur tout le reste. Le noyau linux ou firefox, a marche quand mme bien.

----------


## dams78

Troll : mais Gimp n'est pas lourd? C'est plutt Photoshop qui est super gourmand, enfin  l'poque o je l'avais test. Alors que Gimp fonctionne sans soucis sur mon vieux portable. Pour la lenteur je ne sais pas, moi a me va, mais j'ai pas d'autre point de repre.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Photoshop c'est quand mme un cas  part, surtout si on parle d'utilisateur lambda...





> C'est clair que gimp est derrire au niveau ergonomie. Ceci dit, un fois le prix des licences compar, j'ai vite fait mon choix  Et puis, gimp est vraiment pas si mal une fois la prise en main (difficile) passe.
> 
> Quand je pense qu'il faut un tuto pour tracer un trait parce que la fonction n'est accessible que par raccourcis clavier 
> 
> Enfin bon, tu e peux pas gnraliser cet exemple sur tout le reste. Le noyau linux ou firefox, a marche quand mme bien.


J'utilise Gimp chez moi, mais  la boite c'est Photoshop ! 
Il y a beaucoup de bonnes choses, mais Photoshop n'est pas un cas isol ! 
MSOffice n'est pas sous Linux, Autocad n'est pas sous Linux, et j'en passe et des meilleurs... Et comme le dit Mac LAK, si la communaut Linux ne fait pas un effort pour s'imposer avec une offre vraiment claire et cohrente pour l'utilisateur, jamais Linux ne dcollera de ses 2/3 % de pdm, et dans ce cas, jamais ces applications phares ne seront portes sous Linux, et les constructeurs de composants ne feront pas l'effort systmatique de sortir des pilotes pour Linux ! 
Comme dit et rpt, le manque d'homognit des distributions Linux est le plus gros frein a son expansion. Mais, comme je l'ai dj dit, est-il souhaitable pour la communaut Linux de devenir grand-public ?

----------


## deadalnix

Autant pour autocad, c'est clair que je ne connais pas d'quivalent, autant pour msoffice, je suis moyen convaincu.

C'est clair que ms office est loin devant OOo au niveau fonctionnalit en plus. Mais ayant fait un tour rcemment dans les extension de OOo, j'ai trouv toutes les fonctionnalits qui me manquaient dans OOo : correcteur grammatical, coloration de code, etc . . .

Je n'ai pas l'usage des trucs en plus qu'il y a dans MS Ofice. Et puis, il y a cette histoire de format de fichier, et a, a vaut bien toutes les fonctions du monde.

De plus, j'ai envie de dire que OOo, c'est le parfait exemple du logiciel open source gr comme un closed source. Ce qui fait que tu cumule les inconvnients des uns et des autres (tu ramasse pas de pognon sur le soft, mais tu ne profite pas non plus d'un communaut de dev). Je ne sais pas si vous avez mis le nez dans le code source d'OOo, mais c'est une vraie poubelle.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Photoshop c'est quand mme un cas  part, surtout si on parle d'utilisateur lambda...


L'utilisateur lambda ADORE mettre les photos de son nouvel APN sur son PC, et les retoucher avant d'imprimer a pour la famille... D'ailleurs, 99% des APN et/ou des imprimantes photo sont livres avec une version light de Photoshop (Photoshop LE), je te rappelle.




> C'est clair que gimp est derrire au niveau ergonomie. Ceci dit, un fois le prix des licences compar, j'ai vite fait mon choix  Et puis, gimp est vraiment pas si mal une fois la prise en main (difficile) passe.


Parce que tu ne rflchis pas au cot de productivit d'un tel bouzin... Au final, le prix de la licence est trs vite amorti, en milieu pro, rien qu'avec les heures perdues  faire des oprations basiques.




> Quand je pense qu'il faut un tuto pour tracer un trait parce que la fonction n'est accessible que par raccourcis clavier


Et toi, a te parait normal et acceptable ??? Moi, a me fait halluciner que l'on ose sortir a, et ne pas le documenter de faon plus explicite...




> Enfin bon, tu e peux pas gnraliser cet exemple sur tout le reste. Le noyau linux ou firefox, a marche quand mme bien.


API du kernel : bordel infect, t'as pas deux modules avec les mmes conventions logiques d'utilisation et/ou de simple nommage.
Firefox : dj dit, c'est un des rares (le seul ?) logiciel libre  avoir un niveau de finition proche de la normalit (traduire "exceptionnellement bien fini par rapport aux autres softs libres").
Autres produits : on ne va pas la refaire encore une fois, si ? Visual Studio, 3DSMax, AutoCAD, Office (si, si...), et la liste est longue. On en a dj parl plusieurs fois.

Je l'ai dj dit, mais le fait que "a marche" est quand mme le *MINIMUM ABSOLU* d'un programme. Pour utiliser un terme mathmatique, c'est une condition ncessaire, mais non suffisante, pour avoir un programme correct.
Mais a ne suffit pas  faire d'un programme un outil pro et/ou grand public, il faut savoir aller bien au del du btement fonctionnel pour a.




> Troll : mais Gimp n'est pas lourd? C'est plutt Photoshop qui est super gourmand, enfin  l'poque o je l'avais test. Alors que Gimp fonctionne sans soucis sur mon vieux portable. Pour la lenteur je ne sais pas, moi a me va, mais j'ai pas d'autre point de repre.


La dernire version que j'ai pu tester avant de jeter dfinitivement aux orties ce ... machin mettait plus de temps  se lancer que Photoshop, et tait moins ractive  tout point de vue.

Cela a peut-tre chang, mais honntement, je ne perds plus de temps avec Gimp : pour la retouche, Photoshop LE est suprieur. Pour le dessin Bitmap, MS-Paint (un comble !!) est suprieur. Pour les conversions, IrfanView est suprieur. Je ne vois vraiment pas l'intrt de me fader Gimp, en fait.

----------


## gege2061

> et dans ce cas, jamais ces applications phares ne seront portes sous Linux


Je ne suis pas sr : [ame="http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381221"]Survey request and comments - Ubuntu Forums[/ame]

Attention, c'est  prendre avec des pincettes, Canonical ne semble pas avoir communiqu dessus (simple initiative d'un employ du service marketing ?), mais je pense qu'ils auraient les moyens de le faire.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Je ne suis pas sr : Survey request and comments - Ubuntu Forums
> 
> Attention, c'est  prendre avec des pincettes, Canonical ne semble pas avoir communiqu dessus (simple initiative d'un employ du service marketing ?), mais je pense qu'ils auraient les moyens de le faire.


J'ai ador la ligne "World of Warcraft"... Blizzard a multipli les dclarations  ce sujet, pourtant : "Pas de support Linux". Et a m'tonnerait qu'il s'y mettent maintenant, sur un jeu "fini", alors qu'ils ne l'ont pas fait pour les jeux en cours de dveloppement. J'imagine galement difficilement quel poids pourrait bien avoir Canonical pour faire plier Blizzard : autant qu'ils demandent  Microsoft une version Linux d'Office, c'est plus raliste !  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour avoir eu quelques infos supplmentaires, la raison principale semble tre le manque d'homognit des API requises pour le jeu (eq. DirectX), et quelques incompatibilits au niveau dploiement. Blizzard a dvelopp, il semblerait, une interface plus ou moins commune Mac/Windows, mais son portage Linux semblerait poser des problmes non ngligeables.
De toutes faons, le principe est clairement (cf. forums techniques WoW) _"Pourquoi se faire ch...  porter le jeu sous Linux, et devoir assurer un support infernal par la suite, alors que les utilisateurs se dbrouillent tout seuls avec Wine pour le faire tourner, SANS venir nous ennuyer ensuite avec du support ?"_.

Je remarque aussi que, dans ce sondage, je vois pas mal (que ?) de trucs "gadgets",  part Photoshop. Je ne vois pas de logiciels lourds (CAD / 3D), ni la notion d'un IDE de programmation digne de ce nom, ni la notion d'une API quivalente  DirectX. Bref, rien de vraiment "utile"  Linux, en fait...

----------


## Deadpool

> Je ne vois pas de logiciels lourds (CAD / 3D), ni *la notion d'un IDE de programmation digne de ce nom*, ni la notion d'une API quivalente  DirectX. Bref, rien de vraiment "utile"  Linux, en fait...



Toi, tu ne connais pas IntelliJ IDEA...

----------


## deadalnix

> J'ai ador la ligne "World of Warcraft"... Blizzard a multipli les dclarations  ce sujet, pourtant : "Pas de support Linux".


Bah surtout qu'il marche impeccable avec wine donc bon, c'est pas bien grave. Chose amusante, le jeu tourne souvent plus rapidement sous wine qu'en natif sous windows (bon, a se joue  quelques FPS, c'est pas non plus de la folie).

C'est le cas aussi pour quake 3.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Toi, tu ne connais pas IntelliJ IDEA...


Toi, tu ne connais pas Visual Studio...  :;): 

Non, je ne m'intresse pas  Java, et quitte  faire dans le "lourd qui tche", autant prendre Eclipse qui lui, au moins, permet de piloter GCC et non pas uniquement du Java.
Parce que quand je lis _"1 GB RAM minimum, 2 GB RAM recommended"_ et _"300 MB hard disk space + at least 1 GB for caches"_, moi, a me fait un peu bondir alors que mon VS se "contente" de 25 Mo en RAM. Ct disque, il bouffe autant (1.6 Go), mais avec 100% de l'aide de l'API Win32 et la totalit du SDK Win32 installs...




> Bah surtout qu'il marche impeccable avec wine donc bon, c'est pas bien grave. Chose amusante, le jeu tourne souvent plus rapidement sous wine qu'en natif sous windows (bon, a se joue  quelques FPS, c'est pas non plus de la folie).


C'est en gnral li  la charge de la machine : il y a moins de processus tournant sur la configuration Linux, en gnral, ce qui libre un peu de temps machine. Test dj effectu chez un pote : en virant les processus non cruciaux de Windows (ex : scan rsident, MSN et autres launchers Reader / Nero), c'tait sous Windows que les perfs taient les meilleures, d'un facteur  peu prs similaire  l'cart dans l'autre cas de figure.
Rien  voir avec un quelconque "miracle" de Wine, donc.

----------


## Deadpool

> Toi, tu ne connais pas Visual Studio... 
> Non, je ne m'intresse pas  Java, et quitte  faire dans le "lourd qui tche", autant prendre Eclipse qui lui, au moins, permet de piloter GCC et non pas uniquement du Java.
> Parce que quand je lis _"1 GB RAM minimum, 2 GB RAM recommended"_ et _"300 MB hard disk space + at least 1 GB for caches"_, moi, a me fait un peu bondir alors que mon VS se "contente" de 25 Mo en RAM. Ct disque, il bouffe autant (1.6 Go), mais avec 100% de l'aide de l'API Win32 et la totalit du SDK Win32 installs...


Si je connais trs bien VS, ayant eu  faire du .NET il n'y a pas si longtemps et IntelliJ IDEA est largement suprieur de mon point de vue (avis strictement personnel donc). 

De toute faon, Visual Studio est pour moi d'office limin, tant donn qu'il n'est centr que sur les produit MS. Dans le monde pro y'a autre chose ne t'en dplaise. 

Et IntelliJ, par le biais de ses plugins peut galement piloter Gcc. On peut galement l'utiliser pour le PHP, Ruby, Python etc, etc...




> Non, je ne m'intresse pas  Java, et quitte  faire dans le "lourd qui tche", autant prendre Eclipse qui lui, au moins, permet de piloter GCC et non pas uniquement du Java.


Soit, tu ne t'y intresse pas, c'est tant mieux, mais Java est trs utilis dans le domaine pro donc a intresse beaucoup de gens.




> Parce que quand je lis "1 GB RAM minimum, 2 GB RAM recommended" et "300 MB hard disk space + at least 1 GB for caches", moi, a me fait un peu bondir alors que mon VS se "contente" de 25 Mo en RAM.



T'as une version custo de visual studio alors :

http://msdn.microsoft.com/fr-fr/libr...8VS.80%29.aspx




> Mmoire vive :192 Mo
> 
> Recommand : 256 Mo
> 
> Espace disponible sur disque dur
> 
> Sans MSDN :
> 1 Go d'espace disponible requis sur le lecteur systme2
> 2 Go d'espace disponible requis sur le lecteur d'installation
> ...



Dj on lit 256 Mo recommand et sachant que Microsoft a toujours t optimiste quant  la config' matrielle ncessaire  ses produits.  ::roll::

----------


## Mac LAK

> Si je connais trs bien VS, ayant eu  faire du .NET il n'y a pas si longtemps et IntelliJ IDEA est largement suprieur de mon point de vue (avis strictement personnel donc).


On ne va pas repartir sur le sujet, mais d'un point de vue gnral : le debugger VS, l'IDE lui-mme, et son extensibilit (ben oui, avec VS, on peut piloter GCC en cross-compilation ou en natif, ou encore javac, ou n'importe quel compilateur...). Pas sr que tu connaisses si bien VS que a, on dirait...  :;): 




> De toute faon, Visual Studio est pour moi d'office limin, tant donn qu'il n'est centr que sur les produit MS. Dans le monde pro y'a autre chose ne t'en dplaise.


Ah ? Premire nouvelle, tiens... Justement, pas vraiment. Le monde pro est plus vaste qu'une optique javano-javaienne, bien plus vaste, et VS n'est pas centr QUE sur les produits MS.




> Et IntelliJ, par le biais de ses plugins peut galement piloter Gcc. On peut galement l'utiliser pour le PHP, Ruby, Python etc, etc...


Sous VS, c'est un fichier XML qui permet de greffer n'importe quoi, mme pas besoin d'un plugin... Cela s'appelle les _Custom Build Rules_.
Un plugin compil n'est ncessaire que si tu dsires rajouter une coloration syntaxique et le support d'Intellisense pour un langage qu'il ne connait pas du tout.




> Soit, tu ne t'y intresse pas, c'est tant mieux, mais Java est trs utilis dans le domaine pro donc a intresse beaucoup de gens.


Pas dans le mien, tout comme je suppose que le temps rel et les contraintes embarques ne font pas partie du tien. Or, le dveloppement natif (pas forcment que Win32) et .NET sont galement trs utiliss.
Et pour l'instant, les seuls IDE qui "dpassent" VS en terme de confort (hlas, pas au niveau extensibilit), ce sont les IDE Borland.




> T'as une version custo de visual studio alors :


Faut se tenir  jour, a c'est la version 2005.
Pour 2008 :


> # Minimale : Processeur  1,6 GHz, 192 Mo de mmoire RAM, cran 1024x768, disque dur 5 400 tours/m
> # Recommande : Processeur  2,2 GHz ou plus, 384 Mo de mmoire RAM ou plus, cran 1280x1024, disque dur 7 200 tours/m ou plus
> # Sous Windows Vista : Processeur  2,4 GHz, 768 Mo de mmoire RAM
> # 1,3 Go d'espace disponible requis sur le disque pour l'installation complte


Ce qui ne change pas le fait qu'il n'occupe que 25 Mo de RAM pour lui-mme : le reste, a dpend de la taille de ta solution et du nombre de curs disponibles.

----------


## raphchar

> Soit, tu ne t'y intresse pas, c'est tant mieux, mais Java est trs utilis dans le domaine pro donc a intresse beaucoup de gens.


J'ai toujours eu dans l'ide que java tait orient web, d'ailleurs les applications java que j'ai test sont vraiments lentes.

----------


## raphchar

> # Minimale : Processeur  1,6 GHz, 192 Mo de mmoire RAM, cran 1024x768, disque dur 5 400 tours/m
> # Recommande : Processeur  2,2 GHz ou plus, 384 Mo de mmoire RAM ou plus, cran 1280x1024, disque dur 7 200 tours/m ou plus
> # Sous Windows Vista : Processeur  2,4 GHz, 768 Mo de mmoire RAM
> # 1,3 Go d'espace disponible requis sur le disque pour l'installation complte


Et alors de nos jours c'est pas exeptionel. Dans le domaine du jeu vido ces caractristiques sont similaires.

----------


## Deadpool

> On ne va pas repartir sur le sujet, mais d'un point de vue gnral : le *debugger VS, l'IDE lui-mme*, et son extensibilit (ben oui, avec VS, on peut piloter GCC en cross-compilation ou en natif, ou encore javac, ou n'importe quel compilateur...).


L'IDE IntelliJ est galement trs bonne avec des tonnes d'options de gnration de code, de refactoring, de gnration d'interface etc... Son Debugger est galement trs bon, et ses plugins se comptent par centaines (trs extensible donc).

Ah, et il sait aller mettre les sources dans un SVN en standard, pas besoin d'un plugin comme sous VS.




> Pas sr que tu connaisses si bien VS que a, on dirait...


Remarque rigolote, sachant que tu ne connais pas DU TOUT IntelliJ.




> Ah ? Premire nouvelle, tiens... Justement, pas vraiment. Le monde pro est plus vaste qu'une optique javano-javaienne, bien plus vaste, et VS n'est pas centr QUE sur les produits MS.


Je n'ai jamais dit que le monde pro tait centr sur une optique Javaienne. J'ai dit que Java tait trs utilis, et qu'il n'y avait pas que Microsoft, rien d'autre.

Et puis c'est rigolo, MS ne met pas trop en avant l'ouverture de VS sur la page de prsentation de son produit. http://msdn.microsoft.com/fr-fr/library/bb514232.aspx

Rien d'voqu d'autre  part (en gros) .NET et C++,  mon avis c'est pour a que pour l'esprit des gens VS gal uniquement .NET.




> Sous VS, c'est un fichier XML qui permet de greffer n'importe quoi, mme pas besoin d'un plugin... Cela s'appelle les _Custom Build Rules_.
> Un plugin compil n'est ncessaire que si tu dsires rajouter une coloration syntaxique et le support d'Intellisense pour un langage qu'il ne connait pas du tout.


Alors, je peux faire un projet Maven sous VS?
Du Flex?
Du GWT?




> Pas dans le mien, tout comme je suppose que le temps rel et les contraintes embarques ne font pas partie du tien. Or, le dveloppement natif (pas forcment que Win32) et .NET sont galement trs utiliss.
> Et pour l'instant, les seuls IDE qui "dpassent" VS en terme de confort (hlas, pas au niveau extensibilit), ce sont les IDE Borland.


Pas dans le tiens peut tre mais dans l'informatique de Gestion en gnral, oui. Il existe un autre monde que l'embarqu, et il faut ainsi admettre que les besoins de certains puissent diffrer des tiens.




> Faut se tenir  jour, a c'est la version 2005.
> Pour 2008 :*Ce qui ne change pas le fait qu'il n'occupe que 25 Mo de RAM pour lui-mme* : le reste, a dpend de la taille de ta solution et du nombre de curs disponibles.


Preuves?
Non parce que les affirmations premptoires hein.  ::aie::  192 c'est pas 25.


Toujours est-il qu'il existe un trs bon IDE sous Linux, contrairement  ce que tu avanais, et c'est l o je voulais en venir.  :;):

----------


## ok.Idriss

> J'ai toujours eu dans l'ide que java tait orient web, d'ailleurs les applications java que j'ai test sont vraiments lentes.


Ne pas confondre Java et Javascript ... Java n'est pas un langage orient web (c'est *peut tre* utilis mais ce n'est pas fait pour a  la base). La lourdeur de Java est due principalement  l'interprtation du bitcode par une JVM.

----------


## smyley

> La lourdeur de Java est due principalement  l'interprtation du bitcode par une JVM.


Il ne faut pas pousser, a fait longtemps que le code Java sur PC n'est plus interprt (pourtant, a reste trs lent  ::aie:: )

----------


## _skip

IntelliJ est un excellent IDE, qui dispose d'API d'extensibilit trs claires et trs documentes, contrairement par exemple  Netbeans qui est un *foutoir honteux* en ce qui concerne la doc pour dveloppeur d'extension.

Il y a pas grand chose qu'on peut reprocher  intelliJ, srieusement, si ce n'est qu'il soit payant alors que dans le monde java, on trouve anormal de payer pour un produit fini (je sais c'est un monde mais c'est comme a). Pour moi intelliJ est trs similaire aux outils Microsoft dans sa simplicit d'emploi et son focus sur la productivit et ses nombreuses interfaces graphiques qui vitent les joies de la configuration XML (qui parlait de maven justement?).

Comparer VS2008  IntelliJ a n'a pas grand sens car ils visent  la base des langages de programmation diffrents, ils ne sont exclusifs en rien dans le fond... On peut mme noter que l'diteur de intelliJ vend galement un plug-in vs2008 appel "resharper" dont les programmeurs C# on tendance  ne plus pouvoir se sparer aprs essai (et j'en ai fait partie).

Mes deux francs cinquante.

----------


## dams78

> I ne faut pas pousser, a fait longtemps que le code Java sur PC n'est plus interprt (pourtant, a reste trs lent )


Pour avoir vu des bench l'anne dernire entre java et c++, tout dpend comment est cod ton application mais Java n'est plus aussi lent qu'avant.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Et alors de nos jours c'est pas exeptionel. Dans le domaine du jeu vido ces caractristiques sont similaires.


Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait exceptionnel, juste que c'tait nettement moins lourd que l'IDE Java... Chose qui n'est pas trs tonnante, le natif tant bien moins gourmand en ressources que le manag de faon gnrale. Java s'est peut-tre amlior, mais il est encore bien loin d'galer les perfs du code natif.




> L'IDE IntelliJ est galement trs bonne avec des tonnes d'options de gnration de code, de refactoring, de gnration d'interface etc... Son Debugger est galement trs bon, et ses plugins se comptent par centaines (trs extensible donc).


Debug : fais du debug natif avec VS et avec GDB, et on en reparlera. Du debug manag, c'est autre chose.




> Remarque rigolote, sachant que tu ne connais pas DU TOUT IntelliJ.


C'tait plus pour te faire remarquer que tu ne connais pas si bien VS que a... Rassures-toi, t'es loin d'tre le seul.




> Et puis c'est rigolo, MS ne met pas trop en avant l'ouverture de VS sur la page de prsentation de son produit.


Normal, les CBR, c'est une extension de VS, pas un lment natif. Il est clairement dit que l'on peut tendre VS, la limite tant en gros l'imagination du dveloppeur. Relis mieux la dernire ligne, sur l'extensibilit.




> Alors, je peux faire un projet Maven sous VS?
> Du Flex?
> Du GWT?


Si ces outils possdent les lments requis (compilateurs, "makes", etc.) en ligne de commande, oui, de faon quasi-triviale via un XML. Il faudra un peu plus de boulot pour l'intgration du debugger et le support Intellisense, mais VS fournit en standard les wizards de cration de ces lments compils. Aprs, VS supporte aussi nativement le dveloppement Web, notamment AJAX, je te rappelle.
Pour info, je pilote ainsi de la gnration automatique de code et de documentation et la compilation de langages "exotiques".




> Pas dans le tiens peut tre mais dans l'informatique de Gestion en gnral, oui. Il existe un autre monde que l'embarqu, et il faut ainsi admettre que les besoins de certains puissent diffrer des tiens.


Dans le mien, c'est le dveloppement natif qui est de rigueur, et pas du manag. Trouves-moi donc un meilleur IDE natif que VS, et qui ne soit pas mis  genoux ds qu'on lui file un projet un peu velu  compiler...  ::mrgreen:: 




> Preuves?
> Non parce que les affirmations premptoires hein.  192 c'est pas 25.


Tiens, les voil. Je t'ai mme mis les chiffres maximum atteints et non pas la valeur courante, qui est un peu plus petite.

VS (et Eclipse,  titre de comparaison) " vide", juste lancs, aucune solution / workspace charg :


VS aprs une compilation moyenne (83 projets, 83 binaires de sortie, environ 1 Go de binaires gnrs) :

Il est encore en dessous d'Eclipse "vide", malgr qu'il aie compil en parallle (deux curs, donc le double de mmoire consomme par rapport  une compilation squentielle).




> Toujours est-il qu'il existe un trs bon IDE sous Linux, contrairement  ce que tu avanais, et c'est l o je voulais en venir.


Un truc qui oblige  avoir autant de mmoire dispo, requrant Java et srement trois tonnes de trucs annexes, plus la gestion plus ou moins manuelle des makefiles et tout a pour faire du dv natif n'est *PAS* un bon IDE, quoi que tu en dises. Autant utiliser Emacs.

----------


## Deadpool

> J
> Un truc qui oblige  avoir autant de mmoire dispo, requrant Java et srement trois tonnes de trucs annexes, plus la gestion plus ou moins manuelle des makefiles et tout a pour faire du dv natif n'est *PAS* un bon IDE, quoi que tu en dises. Autant utiliser Emacs.


Ca c'est toi qui le dit. Mais ce que pense le grand Mac LAK n'a pas valeur de vrit universelle.

Je passe sur le reste j'ai autre chose  faire.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Ca c'est toi qui le dit. Mais ce que pense le grand Mac LAK n'a pas valeur de vrit universelle.


Parce que je dis tout haut ce que beaucoup pensent tout bas ? Si a te chante. Tu m'excuseras, mais sur ma machine de dv, je n'ai pas qu'un IDE  faire tourner, j'ai aussi le reste. Entre les VM et autres SGBD, plus l'application elle-mme, j'ai autre chose  faire de ma RAM que de la bouffer dans la JVM ou l'IDE, surtout pour bouffer plus d'un giga "pour rien".

La seule et unique application que j'ai qui demande autant de ressources RAM que ton IDE, je ne l'utilise qu' titre perso. Cela s'appelle "World of Warcraft", avec ses 1.5 Go de RAM bien tasss. Cela ne te fait pas rflchir un petit peu ?

Parce qu'on parle d'un IDE de dveloppement, l, d'un truc cens aider au dv, te dbarrasser de corves type makefiles, et qui peut se lancer avec ton application lors d'un debug. Pas d'un jeu qui a le droit de monopoliser la quasi-totalit des ressources de la machine parce qu'on ne fait rien d'autre  ct.




> Je passe sur le reste j'ai autre chose  faire.


Sr, a ne fait pas du tout _"j'ai lanc un troll, j'ai eu le nez dans des rponses que je ne voulais pas voir et je me souviens tout d'un coup que j'ai piscine"_.

----------


## Deadpool

> Parce que je dis tout haut ce que beaucoup pensent tout bas ? Si a te chante. Tu m'excuseras, mais sur ma machine de dv, je n'ai pas qu'un IDE  faire tourner, j'ai aussi le reste. Entre les VM et autres SGBD, plus l'application elle-mme, j'ai autre chose  faire de ma RAM que de la bouffer dans la JVM ou l'IDE, surtout pour bouffer plus d'un giga "pour rien".
> *Parce qu'on parle d'un IDE de dveloppement, l, d'un truc cens aider au dv, te dbarrasser de corves type makefiles*, et qui peut se lancer avec ton application lors d'un debug. Pas d'un jeu qui a le droit de monopoliser la quasi-totalit des ressources de la machine parce qu'on ne fait rien d'autre  ct.


Alors l tu es trs fort. Ca fait 2 fois que je te dis que IntelliJ permet tout a sachant qu'en plus tu ne connais pas du TOUT.

Au passage, renseigne toi davantage sur Java, notamment sur sa gestion de mmoire, a te permettra peut tre de comprendre certaines choses sur cette gestion de mmoire que tu juges si leve.

Ah mais j'oubliais, tu ne t'y intresse pas donc c'est forcment nul.




> Sr, a ne fait pas du tout _"j'ai lanc un troll, j'ai eu le nez dans des rponses que je ne voulais pas voir et je me souviens tout d'un coup que j'ai piscine"_.


 ::mouarf:: 

Si le fait de te dire qu'il existe un IDE de trs haut niveau qui tourne sous Linux alors que TU soutenais le contraire par mconnaissance est un troll bah dis donc.  ::mouarf:: 

.

----------


## raphchar

Ca fait beaucoup de troll alors.



> Ah mais j'oubliais, tu ne t'y intresse pas donc c'est forcment nul.


Il faudrait lancer des test pour comparer les deux alors. Aprs on pourra vraiment juger

----------


## Mac LAK

> Au passage, renseigne toi davantage sur Java, notamment sur sa gestion de mmoire, a te permettra peut tre de comprendre certaines choses sur cette gestion de mmoire que tu juges si leve.


J'ai un gestionnaire de tches pour voir la conso mmoire d'un programme, a me suffit amplement. Ne confonds pas la gestion mmoire de Java quand tu programmes en Java et l'occupation mmoire d'un programme Java sur le systme, avec la JVM accroche derrire. Ce ne sont pas les mmes choses.




> Si le fait de te dire qu'il existe un IDE de trs haut niveau qui tourne sous Linux alors que TU soutenais le contraire par mconnaissance est un troll bah dis donc.


Non, le troll, c'est de comparer un IDE natif avec un truc qui bouffe quatre fois ses ressources, qui n'est pas spcifique  l'OS lui-mme (vu qu'il est en Java), et *sans comprendre que c'est un chiffre aberrant de demander 2 gigas de RAM pour diter du texte et lancer un makefile.* C'est pourtant simple  comprendre, quand mme.

Clique sur le bandeau en haut, dans "EDI", et regarde la liste. Ton IDE "dlamorkitu" n'y est pas, mais tu as en revanche son concurrent direct  la place (Eclipse). De plus, vu qu'il est portable, on peut donc aussi le comparer aussi entre sa version Windows et VS, sur Windows ? De faon  voir lequel des deux mets la machine  genoux ?

Ton IDE est peut-tre trs bien, mais en attendant, il n'est pas franchement vastement reconnu pour le dveloppement gnral, et n'est en aucune faon spcifique  Linux comme VS l'est  Windows, pas plus qu'il n'est une rfrence pour le dveloppement natif apparemment. On parle d'OS, l, et des avantages et inconvnients de chacune des plates-formes en termes d'applications *NATIVES**, ET PAS D'APPLICATIONS BYTECODE TOURNANT SUR DES VM*. Faut arrter un peu, l, on ne choisit pas un OS pour ne faire tourner que des applis Java dessus ! Donc oui, c'est du troll pur et dur. Est-ce que je vais sur le forum Java vous dire que mes lments natifs vous explosent la tte en perfs ? Non, donc merci de faire de mme dans l'autre sens. Tu as un topic "C# vs. Java" si tu veux jouer dans le mme registre.


La suite en MP.

----------


## deadalnix

Bah dj 25Mo pour diter du texte, je trouve a beaucoup.

Ceci dit, que mon IDE bouffe 25Mo ou 200Mo, franchement je m'en fiche. J'ai 4Go de RAM, faut bien les remplir. 200Mo a cot, c'est finalement pas grand chose.

Donc bon, c'est abus, mais finalement, on s'en fiche.

----------


## julien1451

Honntement, c'est une bonne nouvelle que Microsoft considre linux comme une menace. Serait-ce la fin d'un monopole ? Ca serait bien qu'un de ces jours lorsque l'on se rend dans un magasin on ne soit plus oblig d'acheter un PC quip de Windows. Quand on voit que Microsoft commence  faire de la pub c'est qu'ils doivent avoir des problmes. Puis pour ce qu'il prsente comme fonctionnalit, je peut faire la mme chose sous Linux. Franchement je vois la diffrence entre windows et Ubuntu. 

*  Le systme de base est en gnral prt  tre utiliser, mis  part les logiciels propritaires  installer pour l'audio, la vido et le flash mais a se fait en quelque clics dans la logithque ubuntu et dans Pilotes de Priphrique. Et le systme n'est pas compliqu. Dans le menu, tous les logiciels sont rangs automatiquement par catgorie mme les logiciels install via le gestionnaire de paquet se place automatiquement dans la bonne catgorie.

*  Lorsque j'arrive sur ma session, tout est charg plus besoin d'attendre encore 1/4 d'heure que les programmes au dmarrage se lance. Mme en faisant msconfig, c'tait toujours aussi lent. 

*  Plus besoin d'acheter antivirus et anti-espion. Les mises  jour de scurit sont grs par le gestionnaire de mise  jour notamment quand le noyau est mis  jour.  Le systme est d'ailleurs mieux scuris. On ne peut pas crire directement dans les fichiers systmes, il faut pass par le terminal en utilisant sudo. Quand on regarde Windows c'est chmod 777. Tout le monde  le droit de tout faire (systme gruyre en gros). Mort de rire quand mme, faut pas s'tonner que le systme est bourr de virus. Mme si un jour, il y avait un virus pour Linux, il ne serait limit qu' mes droits d'utilisateurs. Tant que je lui donne pas les droits de root, il sera limit  mon home.

*  En un clic je peut tlcharg intgralement les mises  jour de tous mes logiciels install. Pas besoin de redmarrer  chaque mise  jour sauf pour les mises  jour de noyau. 

*  Il y a suffisamment de logiciel libre pour couvrir tous les besoins. Certes il y a souvent des mis  jours mais a prouve au moins que l'OS est vivant. 

*  Puis quand on regarde les performances requises pour Windows et son Aero qui donne un "semblant de style" a fait rigoler. Quand on regarde les effets graphiques de Compiz-fusion a dchire avec son Bureau 3D. Et tout cela sans bouffer de ressources sur le processeurs. Il me semble que Compiz est gr par le GPU mais j'en suis pas sur. 

*  Il y a aussi le WiFi qui est mieux gr sous linux que sous windows. Sous Windows, impossible de jouer  Wow dconnexion tout le temps en permanence. Quand je joue sous Linux avec Wine aucun problme.

*  Quand on regarde l'extinction de l'ordinateur, parfois faut attendre facile 2 minutes le temps que a s'teignent, sous linux faut 15 secondes.

*   Quand on installe du nouveau matriel, s'il est compatible avec linux, pas besoin de CD, il ne demande strictement rien  l'utilisateur et l'installe tout seul comme un grand. Et la rapidit d'installation est fulgurante. Par exemple la cl netgear. Avec linux c'est la fin des cliquodrmes.

*  Possibilit galement de personnaliser de fond en comble son systme, bureau, explorateur, icnes, menu, applet du tableau de bord. Possibilit de personnalis les montages de partitions. C'est une vritable pte  modeler. On modle le systme  son envie sans devoir payer le moindre euros.

* Possiblit galement de dpanner ou de rcuprer les donnes d'un windows avec le liveCD d'ubuntu.

*  Ce qui pose problme sous linux c'est les logiciels qui ne sont compatibles qu'avec windows. On peut s'en sortir avec wine et le cas chant PlayOnLinux mais c'est pas toujours le cas et c'est pas vident. Il y a galement les compatibilits matriels mais a commence  disparatre avec les nouveaux ordinateurs. Par exemple avec un Dell XPS M1530. J'ai tout simplement rien install, tout le matriel s'est install automatiquement mis  part le lecteur d'empreinte. J'ai strictement rien eu besoin de faire.

Plus jamais je ne retournerai sous windows, Mis  part le windows que j'utilise en virtuel pour tester mes sites sous IE. Un de ces jours ils coulerons  force de vendre un OS lourd avec les 3/4 de processus inutile, permable au virus et non personnalisable sans devoir pay. Aprs ce qui dise que je veut tout avoir gratuit et rien pay et ben c'est simple soit on vend un produit fiable soit c'est pas le peine de dire que windows est un systme pour End User. Parce que pour moi un systme pour End User c'est prt  tre utilis sans la moindre risque et avec la plus grande fiabilit. Pour finir, moi je suis Linux et puis c'est tout  ::D:  (clin d'oeil  la pub microsoft)

EDIT : Par rapport  ce que j'ai vu dans les diffrents sujets. World of warcraft fonctionne parfaitement sous linux avec wine. C'est mme le jeu que j'ai eu le moins de difficult  installer. Il y a juste  activer l'acclration 3D,  faire une petite modif dans la base de registre de wine. A rajouter quelques lignes dans le fichier de config de wow (copiez coller sur les tuto a va plus vite), rajouter -openGL dans le lanceur de wow et le tour et jouer. Le cas chant, modifier l'extension des fichiers MPQ en mpq. Aprs pour ce qui est des bug c'est quelques bug de dplacement. La qualit graphique que j'ai du abaisser un poil pour faire monter mon niveau d'IPS. Attendre 2 secondes supplmentaires aprs un chargement de map le temps que les textures se mettent en place. Aprs pour ce qui est du support, c'est pas vraiment gnant qu'il y en ai pas, quand on a un problme, google.fr ou alors aprs il y a la communaut pour a.

----------


## smyley

> *  Le systme de base est en gnral prt  tre utiliser, mis  part les logiciels propritaires  installer pour l'audio, la vido et le flash mais a se fait en quelque clics dans la logithque ubuntu et dans Pilotes de Priphrique.


Idem sous Windows. (Sauf procs pour virer IE, WMP, etc.)




> Et le systme n'est pas compliqu. Dans le menu, tous les logiciels sont rangs automatiquement par catgorie mme les logiciels


Sous Windows, on peut rechercher un logiciel install par son nom. Idem sous mac d'ailleurs.




> *  Lorsque j'arrive sur ma session, tout est charg plus besoin d'attendre encore 1/4 d'heure que les programmes au dmarrage se lance. Mme en faisant msconfig, c'tait toujours aussi lent.


Dpend du matriel. Quand mon Windows dmarre, ds que je vois le bureau je peux l'utiliser. Et a doit tre ~30s aprs avoir appuy sur le bouton.




> *  Plus besoin d'acheter antivirus et anti-espion.


Spcifique au constructeur. Mais on ferai un procs  MS s'il mettait par dfaut MSE ...




> Les mises  jour de scurit sont grs par le gestionnaire de mise  jour notamment quand le noyau est mis  jour.  Le systme est d'ailleurs mieux scuris. On ne peut pas crire directement dans les fichiers systmes, il faut pass par le terminal en utilisant sudo.


Idem sous Windows. Demande des droits d'administrateur.



> Quand on regarde Windows c'est chmod 777.


Tu sais, Windows 98, c'est fini ...




> *  En un clic je peut tlcharg intgralement les mises  jour de tous mes logiciels install.


Pas de systme centralis pour les mj sous Windows, mais chaque logiciel vrifie usuellement ses mj tout seul  intervalles rguliers. Pour tous les logiciels Microsoft, intgration  Windows Update qui vrifie tout seul les mj.




> Pas besoin de redmarrer  chaque mise  jour sauf pour les mises  jour de noyau.


Idem, on est plus  Windows 98.
Les mj ncessitant un redmarrage sont rares. Et quand a arrive, Windows Update attend que l'on teigne le PC pour installer les mj.




> *  Il y a suffisamment de logiciel libre pour couvrir tous les besoins. Certes il y a souvent des mis  jours mais a prouve au moins que l'OS est vivant.


Logiciels libres galement disponibles avec Windows. Et les logiciels propritaires couvrent un panel aussi vaste de besoins.




> *  Puis quand on regarde les performances requises pour Windows et son Aero qui donne un "semblant de style" a fait rigoler. Quand on regarde les effets graphiques de Compiz-fusion a dchire avec son Bureau 3D. Et tout cela sans bouffer de ressources sur le processeurs. Il me semble que Compiz est gr par le GPU mais j'en suis pas sur.


Question de got, mais Aero utilise le GPU, pas le CPU. Aero n'a pas non plus t fait pour faire exploser chaque fentre  tout va (comme sur Compiz ...), mais pour grer de faon plus efficace le rendu du bureau en permettant par exemple de ne plus avoir la "traine" lorsque l'on glisse une fentre sur une autre fentre qui elle serait plante et de rendre l'ensemble plus ractif.




> *  Il y a aussi le WiFi qui est mieux gr sous linux que sous windows. Sous Windows, impossible de jouer  Wow dconnexion tout le temps en permanence. Quand je joue sous Linux avec Wine aucun problme.


a le Wifi, a n'allais pas fort avec Vista. Mais sous Seven, personnellement quand je perd le wifi, je peut tre sr que tous les Mac/Linux de la salle l'ont perdu aussi (vcu, chantillon de plusieurs dizaines d'utilisateurs sur un grand nombre d'vnements ... notre wifi est trange ...).




> *  Quand on regarde l'extinction de l'ordinateur, parfois faut attendre facile 2 minutes le temps que a s'teignent, sous linux faut 15 secondes.


Dpend du PC. Perso, je n'attend pas 2mn ...




> *   Quand on installe du nouveau matriel, s'il est compatible avec linux,


Heureusement que tu rajoutes le "si".



> Et la rapidit d'installation est fulgurante. Par exemple la cl netgear. Avec linux c'est la fin des cliquodrmes.


J'ai rajout des HDD, des souris, des tlcommandes ... jamais attendu plus d'une minute, et jamais eu  insrer quoique ce soit ...




> *  Possibilit galement de personnaliser [...] bureau, explorateur, icnes, menu, applet du tableau de bord.


Idem sous Windows. cf. Thmes XP/Vista. Seven, pas encore cherch.



> Possibilit de personnalis les montages de partitions.


Philosophie Unix. Sous Windows on monte pas des partitions par habitude, mais si on veut on peut quand mme le faire via des outils gratuits. (DaemonTools, ...).




> * Possiblit galement de dpanner ou de rcuprer les donnes d'un windows avec le liveCD d'ubuntu.


Why not ...




> EDIT : Par rapport  ce que j'ai vu dans les diffrents sujets. World of warcraft fonctionne parfaitement sous linux avec wine.


Perso, je suis plus Call Of Duty, Assassin's Creed, Tomb Raider Underworld, Mirror's Edge et les Prince Of Persia  ::aie:: 




> Il y a juste  activer l'acclration 3D,  faire une petite modif dans la base de registre de wine. A rajouter quelques lignes dans le fichier de config de wow (copiez coller sur les tuto a va plus vite), rajouter -openGL dans le lanceur de wow et le tour et jouer. Le cas chant, modifier l'extension des fichiers MPQ en mpq. Aprs pour ce qui est des bug c'est quelques bug de dplacement. La qualit graphique que j'ai du abaisser un poil pour faire monter mon niveau d'IPS. Attendre 2 secondes supplmentaires aprs un chargement de map le temps que les textures se mettent en place.


Sous Windows, il y a juste  ... jouer  ::aie::  




> Aprs pour ce qui est du support, c'est pas vraiment gnant qu'il y en ai pas, quand on a un problme, google.fr ou alors aprs il y a la communaut pour a.


a c'est universel comme support. Les constructeur ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux dans le monde pour dpanner. Et Google est aussi utile pour les utilisateurs de Windows que ceux de Linux (Mac ? jamais test).

Bien sur, je ne fait pas un dbat, c'est juste pour faire remarquer que ce n'est pas sur ces points que Linux se dpartage de Windows par une supriorit transcendante  ::roll::

----------


## julien1451

C'est pas impossible de mettre en oeuvre une scurit efficace et une bonne personnalisation mais soit c'est payant, soit c'est difficile  mettre en oeuvre pour une personne lambda sachant que la plupart des personnes se mettent administrateur de leur machine ce qui constitue une grosse faille de scurit. Aprs si on veut faire de la vrai scurit, faut commenc par cre un compte administrateur et un compte utilisateur avec droits limit. Savoir utilis l'onglet scurit s'il est prsent (ce qui n'est pas le cas nativement sous XP Home, je ne sais pas sur Vista et Seven) ensuite faire des acl. De plus, pour faire une opration administrateur, faut mettre en suspend la session utilisateur et se mettre en administrateur. J'avais vu une commande MS-DOS qui pourrait peut-tre tre l'quivalent de su (switch user) mais c'est pas sur et la commande est vraiment compliqu.  Tout a un utilisateur lambda ne sait pas le faire. Sous linux, on est directement confront nativement avec la scurit. Combien de fois on reoit le message "Permission Denied". Ca bloque peut-tre les gens au dpart mais a les sensibilises  la notions de scurit. Bon aprs pour l'administration, faut passer pour le terminal, mais en lisant diffrent tuto, les commandes sont vraiment facile et il y a possibilit de mettre les pages de manuel en franais pour les rfractaires  l'anglais (pour ma part l'anglais ne pose pas de problme). Il y a galement une documentation franaise trs complte sur le site d'Ubuntu. 

Aprs windows monte tout seuls les DD. Et si je veut mettre un read only sur D:  ou je veut crire en synchrone sur une clef usb en utilisant les UUID, je fais comment ? . 

Je suis tout a fait d'accord que les logiciels libre sont galements disponible sous windows. 

Aprs pour les antivirus et antiespion, dsol j'ai pas envie de perdre mon temps avec des analyse, la flemme. Je sais que si MS le fait, ils se prendront
des procs dans la tronche. 

Je sais que chaque logiciel gre ses propres mise  jour seulement moi je veut que toutes mes mises  jour se fasse en un clic et quand je le veut et non pas quand le logiciel le dcide. Quand on regarde Windows Update, il va chercher ses mises  jour tout seul comme un grand. Seulement il te fait ramer  bloc. Et je prfre que l'ordinateur se mette  jour quand je le dcide plutt qu' la fermeture de l'ordinateur et du coup mette trois plombe  s'arrter. Aprs mon plus grand plaisir c'est de voir les mises  jours des mise  jours. C'est vraiment n'importe quoi. Sous Linux, il m'installe directement les tous derniers soft et les tous derniers noyaux ce qui me permet de bnficier d'un gain de temps.

La personnalisation je sais que c'est useless mais moi j'aime bien avoir mon PC personnalis  mon gout comme j'en ai envie. Sous windows, c'est possible mais payant ou alors les thmes sont vraiment moisit et ce sont que des petites retouche du thmes par dfaut pour ce qui est du gratuit. Les thmes gratuit ne peuvent pas modifier le BootLoader. Dsol je veut pas pay.

Pour les logiciels/matriels non compatible linux c'est pas la faute de linux mais la faute des constructeurs qui font les lches bottes de Microsoft.

Pour ce qui est des recherches des logiciels c'est bien sous windows mais c'est le foutoir si on range pas bien. Linux pose pas de question est range tout seul de lui mme. Aprs au pire si on cherche les binaires, il y a toujours la commande whereis.

Pour ce qui est du dmarrage, je suis dsol mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, windows ne charge pas les services et les logiciels tant que t'es pas logger et plus le systme date, plus il est lent. A force faut reformat et c'est casse pied. Pour l'extinction aussi c'est long. Et quand on regarde Linux, quelques soit le matriel en gnral mme avec des vieux dinosaures c'est relativement rapide et avec 319 de RAM on peut faire tourn Ubuntu et pour les pc encore moins puissant il y a Xubuntu.

Pour ce qui est des priphriques, a dpend je suis d'accord qu'un HDD, une souris a va pass, mais pour autre chose faut toujours mettre le CD avant l'installation. Bon  l'poque pour contourner le problme j'allais directement chercher les pilotes sans installer le logiciel mais maintenant on est oblig d'installer les logiciels fournit avec. Avec linux il t'installe tout sans te poser la moindre question. Pour les imprimantes faut juste chercher dans la liste la marque et le modle. Pas besoin de CD. Pour les scanners pas besoins du logiciel y a XSane qui s'en occupe. Avec XSane ce qui m'a fait hallucin c'est que je numrise un document en 5s montre en main.

Pour ce qui est du wifi a dpend aussi du routeur je te l'accorde. Mais avec du bon matos comme par exemple mon routeur NetGear, jamais de dco. Je me souviens encore Vista qui prenait le controle du rseau, plus possible de communiquer. Je voulais faire une fois une parti de BattleField 2 en rseau d'gal  gal avec configuration en IP Statique. Si le serveur tait sous Vista il tait indtectable. Aprs l'histoire du fameux mot de passe rseau (que j'ai jamais trouv par ailleurs) a m'a pris du temps avant de savoir qu'il fallait le dsactiver.

Microsoft s'arrange galement pour faire des mises  jours assez lourde par exemple .Net Framework & companies qui exige de plus en plus de performances de manire  obliger les utilisateurs  racheter un PC car celui ci est devenu inutilisable. De plus, les versions sont en gnrales pr-install et inutilisable sur un autre PC (OEM) Moi je part du principe que si un windows est achet, il est utilisable sur un autre pc, a condition qu'il ne soit utilis sur un poste  la fois. Si quelqu'un veut vir windows pour le virtualiser sur le mme pc, il peut aller se gratter.

Quand on installe un logiciel et que a foire, on sais jamais en gnral pourquoi a a plant. Et quand il affiche un message d'erreur, il affiche l'tat de la pile, Par exemple 0xCF5627ED. Sous Vista, c'est encore pire, il affiche rien du tout. Avec Linux, en gnral, on a un message comprhensible pas toujours en franais mais a reste lisible. Et quand l'ordinateur fige sous windows la seul solution c'est d'appuyer sur le bouton ce qui bousille le disque dur. Sous Linux, honntement je n'ai quasiment jamais eu de plantage et quand a plante c'est juste le serveur X. Il suffit de basculer en mode console, se logguer, vir le processus responsable et si on le trouve pas, on peut redmarrer le serveur X sans devoir redmarrer tout l'ordinateur et au pire des cas, suffit de faire sudo reboot et a redmarre.

J'en ai galement appris plus en informatique en 1 an sous linux que ce que j'ai appris sous windows depuis plusieurs anne. Windows s'arrange de tout bloqu soit disant pour se protger. 

Un document trs intressant a propos de Microsoft et ses pratiques : http://fr.windows7sins.org/

Pour ce qui est de seven je n'ai pas tester cet OS car je n'ai pas envie de payer. Mais a m'tonnerai qu'il rompt avec la tradition et qu'il change littralement de position. Cela arrivera le jour o Linux deviendra vraiment menaant avec autant de part de march que Mozilla.

----------


## smyley

> Aprs si on veut faire de la vrai scurit, faut commenc par cre un compte administrateur et un compte utilisateur avec droits limit. Savoir utilis l'onglet scurit s'il est prsent (ce qui n'est pas le cas nativement sous XP Home, je ne sais pas sur Vista et Seven) ensuite faire des acl. De plus, pour faire une opration administrateur, faut mettre en suspend la session utilisateur et se mettre en administrateur.


Cette section montre que tu connais rien, mais vraiment RIEN  Vista/Seven et l'UAC. Donc, je n'ai pas besoin de rpondre  a.




> Aprs windows monte tout seuls les DD. Et si je veut mettre un read only sur D:


Tu modifie les autorisations des utilisateurs.



> ou je veut crire en synchrone sur une clef usb en utilisant les UUID, je fais comment ? .


Tous les Windows crivent sur les clef de manire directe, on a pas besoin de dmonter la clef pour la retirer. Je ne sais pas si c'est de a que tu parles ceci dit ...




> Aprs pour les antivirus et antiespion, dsol j'ai pas envie de perdre mon temps avec des analyse, la flemme.


Il y a plein d'antivirus/antiespions gratuits, et MSE en est un. Perso je l'ai histoire d'avoir la conscience tranquille, et je ne remarque pas sa prsence question performances et utilisation de la RAM l il est  6 Mo (sur 4 Go). Il m'a quand mme dtect  plusieurs reprises des virus quand je tlchargeais certains trucs "douteux".





> Je sais que chaque logiciel gre ses propres mise  jour seulement moi je veut que toutes mes mises  jour se fasse en un clic et quand je le veut et non pas quand le logiciel le dcide.


C'est un choix. Tu peux aussi rgler tes prfrences pour les logiciels ...




> Seulement il te fait ramer  bloc.


Heuu, nan.




> Et je prfre que l'ordinateur se mette  jour quand je le dcide plutt qu' la fermeture de l'ordinateur


Tu peux.




> Sous windows, c'est possible mais payant ou alors les thmes sont vraiment moisit et ce sont que des petites retouche du thmes par dfaut pour ce qui est du gratuit.


N'importe quoi.
http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/fr.cat.3.html
http://browse.deviantart.com/customi...style/?order=9
etc.




> Les thmes gratuit ne peuvent pas modifier le BootLoader.


N'importe quoi.
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&se...&q=boot+screen
http://www.themexp.org/
http://www.jakeludington.com/windows...ot_screen.html
etc.




> Pour les logiciels/matriels non compatible linux c'est pas la faute de linux mais la faute des constructeurs qui font les lches bottes de Microsoft.


Mais bien sur ...




> Pour ce qui est des recherches des logiciels c'est bien sous windows mais c'est le foutoir si on range pas bien.


Parce que sur Linux si tu ranges pas bien c'est mieux ? Genre ce qu'il faut mettre dans /bin, /lib, /opt, etc. ?




> Linux pose pas de question est range tout seul de lui mme.


Tant que tu reste dans l'utilisation de base. Quand tu veux installer  la mano un logiciel ou les sources de ce dernier, c'est parfois vraiment trs galre.




> Pour ce qui est du dmarrage, je suis dsol mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi


Tu n'es pas d'accord avec moi quand je te dit que MON PC dmarre en 30s ? Tu es chez moi peut tre pour venir me contredire ? tu ne trouves pas a un peux gros ?




> windows ne charge pas les services et les logiciels tant que t'es pas logger


C'est faux. Un grand nombre de services se lancent en dehors de tout contexte d'utilisateur et dmarrent donc avant le login.




> A force faut reformat


Jamais eu  le faire.




> Et quand on regarde Linux, quelques soit le matriel en gnral mme avec des vieux dinosaures c'est relativement rapide et avec 319 de RAM on peut faire tourn Ubuntu et pour les pc encore moins puissant il y a Xubuntu.


Xp tourne sur 64 Mo de RAM en tant rapide. Vista, c'est lent. Seven revient au niveau d'XP.




> mais pour autre chose faut toujours mettre le CD avant l'installation


Comme quoi ? Ah oui, j'avais aussi essay un Joystick sur Seven sans CD. Et a a march.




> Mais avec du bon matos comme par exemple mon routeur NetGear, jamais de dco.


Chez moi avec mon routeur et Vista, jamais de dco.




> Microsoft s'arrange galement pour faire des mises  jours assez lourde par exemple .Net Framework & companies qui exige de plus en plus de performances


Tu mlanges tout. Les applications bases sur le .NET Framework peuvent tourner sur des configurations pourries. Et ce n'est pas une "simple" mise  jour, mais je suppose que tu ne sais pas ce qu'est le .NET Framework. WPF ne marchera pas sur les vieux PC, mais WPF est une technologie  part (que tu ne dois pas connatre non plus).




> De plus, les versions sont en gnrales pr-install et inutilisable sur un autre PC (OEM)


Modle commercial appliqu par Apple galement. Windows n'est pas pourri  cause de a, c'est la politique commerciale de toutes les entreprises faisant de l'OEM (et il y en a un paquet) que l'on doit critiquer si on commence.




> Moi je part du principe que si un windows est achet, il est utilisable sur un autre pc, a condition qu'il ne soit utilis sur un poste  la fois. Si quelqu'un veut vir windows pour le virtualiser sur le mme pc, il peut aller se gratter.


Windows est un produit commercial. Il ne faut pas aller esprer de pouvoir le copier autant de fois que l'on veut aussi, et c'est illgal, que ce soit avec Windows, un DVD de film, un logiciel quelconque, etc.




> Quand on installe un logiciel et que a foire, on sais jamais en gnral pourquoi a a plant. Et quand il affiche un message d'erreur, il affiche l'tat de la pile, Par exemple 0xCF5627ED.


On es plus sous Windows 98 encore une fois. Si un logiciel plante on sait quel logiciel  plant. Et en gnral (sauf logiciel programm  l'arrache) on a un minimum d'informations.
Mais que ce soit Windows, Linux ou Mac, les messages d'erreurs sont de la responsabilit du logociel, pas de l'OS.
Un exemple simple, si sous Windows on a un Access Violation avec une adresse, sous Linux on a un Segment Fault sans plus d'informations.




> Et quand l'ordinateur fige sous windows la seul solution c'est d'appuyer sur le bouton


J'ai dj eu des freeze sous Linux (je ne sais pas pourquoi ceci dit), mais je ne me souviens pas avoir dj eu des freeze sur mon Seven. Vista, je dois en avoir eu une fois ...




> Il suffit de basculer en mode console, se logguer, vir le processus responsable et si on le trouve pas, on peut redmarrer le serveur X sans devoir redmarrer tout l'ordinateur et au pire des cas, suffit de faire sudo reboot et a redmarre.


J'aime bien tes "il suffit" de 2 km de long  ::aie:: 




> Un document trs intressant a propos de Microsoft et ses pratiques : http://fr.windows7sins.org/


Tu crois m'apprendre quelque chose ? a fait un moment que le buzz  ce propos est pass (sur ce forum d'ailleurs aussi). On peut toujours critiquer ce que l'on veux, mais personnellement a ne me fait ni chaud, ni froid.




> Pour ce qui est de seven je n'ai pas tester cet OS car je n'ai pas envie de payer.


a tombe bien pour moi, je n'ai pas pay (MSDNAA powaaa  :;): )

----------


## dams78

Il ft un temps o j'aurai participer  ce dbat, je suis un peu lass maintenant, je prfre dire  que chacun doit tre en mesure de choisir son OS, aprs tout certain semble heureux sous Windows et d'autre sous Linux, donc c'est un peu le mme combat.

Par contre je vais quand mme revenir sur ce que j'ai lu rapidement :
"Tous les Windows crivent en direct sur une cl usb et ya pas besoin de la dmonter", mon c... une fois en cours on crivait un rapport sur Xp (je crois) et la notre binme retire la cl sans l'avoir jecte, hennnn sacrilge, bah on a tout perdu!!!
"Les mises  jours ne demande pas  redmarrer", heu quand mon beau pre a achet son pc, et que j'tais l pour l'aider, parce que c'est tellement simple que les gens lambda n'arrivent toujours pas  s'en sortir par eux mme (je parle de l'informatique en gnrale) et bah : installation d'avast, d'Open Office et je crois que c'est tout : bah redmarrage  chaque fois, et pourtant on est sur Seven donc le dernier...
Pareil quelle surprise lorsqu'on a teins le pc le soir : une mise  jours systme sans nous demander notre avis, et qui a durer des plombes. Personnellement sous ma Debian quand je mets  jour je sais exactement ce qui se met  jour, et combien de Mo vont tre tlchargs et combien seront ensuite installs, donc a m'avait surpris comme procd.

----------


## smyley

> "Tous les Windows crivent en direct sur une cl usb et ya pas besoin de la dmonter", mon c... une fois en cours on crivait un rapport sur Xp (je crois) et la notre binme retire la cl sans l'avoir jecte, hennnn sacrilge, bah on a tout perdu!!!


Vous ditiez un document word directement sur la clef usb ?  ::aie:: 
Sinon, notre admin systme Linux nous sanctionne quand on retire une clef sur Linux sans dmonter le volume : les clefs on tendance  rester sur le bureau quand a arrive, sans que l'on puisse faire quoique ce soit de cette icne par la suite.
Sur les Windows, des annes de retraits de clefs usb sans rien dmonter, a marche. (Sauf que nous, on n'dite pas les fichiers directement sur une clef ...).




> "Les mises  jours ne demande pas  redmarrer", heu quand mon beau pre a achet son pc, et que j'tais l pour l'aider, parce que c'est tellement simple que les gens lambda n'arrivent toujours pas  s'en sortir par eux mme (je parle de l'informatique en gnrale) et bah : installation d'avast, d'Open Office et je crois que c'est tout : bah redmarrage  chaque fois, et pourtant on est sur Seven donc le dernier...


Je croyais qu'on parlais de mj ... non ?
Sinon, installation de MSE : Redmarrage. Installation de Daemon Tools, redmarrage.
Installation de Mirror's Edge, Mass Effect, ..., MS Office, Visual Studio, Expression, ..., et d'autres trucs divers et varis : pas de redmarrage.
Dernier redmarrage  cause d'une mj : je ne m'en souviens pas (plus d'un mois, voir d'avantage).




> Pareil quelle surprise lorsqu'on a teins le pc le soir : une mise  jours systme sans nous demander notre avis, et qui a durer des plombes.


C'est l'action par dfaut. On peut la contourner.
Et dans l'absolu s'il y a bien un moment o on devrais pouvoir installer des mj, c'est lorsque l'on arrte l'ordinateur : en gnral, on a pas besoin de l'utiliser dans l'immdiat alors autant le laisser faire ce qu'il veut tranquillement. 




> Personnellement sous ma Debian quand je mets  jour je sais exactement ce qui se met  jour, et combien de Mo vont tre tlchargs et combien seront ensuite installs, donc a m'avait surpris comme procd.


Prend la peine d'ouvrir Windows Update. Tu verra que les mmes informations sont affiches.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Beaucoup de choses  dire vis--vis de certaines interventions sur ce sujet !

Tout d'abord, j'aimerais enlever un doute : Java n'est plus aussi lent qu'il l'tait  ses dbuts, ceux qui croient que c'est encore le cas je vous conseille de le tester de nouveau, car il semblerait que vous ne l'ayez pas utilis depuis au moins 3 ans.

Ensuite, j'ai cru entendre que Visual Studio prendrait 30Mo de RAM... Cela m'a fait doucement sourire. Oui, quand on vient de le lancer et qu'aucune fonctionnalit n'a t utilise. Normal jusque l, mais  peine on l'utilise un peu, il en prend de plus en plus de place : Les logiciels open-source aussi,  l'initialisation, sont lgers. Cet argument est donc  jeter aux oubliettes. C'est presque de la mauvaise foi que d'insister sur ce point.

Il me semble galement important de mentionner que Gimp est un outil efficace, certes moins complet que Photoshop mais tout de mme bien fourni. Des logiciels comme Blender, OpenOffice, Firefox, la suite KDE... Sont trs efficaces. Ceux qui prtendent que leur quivalent du monde payant sont meilleurs, ne doivent pas les utiliser rgulirement, un peu comme pour Java plus haut. L'heure des prjugs est rvolue, ne vous laissez pas embobiner par ceux qui vous confirment que l'open-source c'est nul, ce qu'ils veulent c'est utiliser cet argument *marketing* pour continuer  vendre leurs produits payants.

Mais pour en revenir  la news principale, voici ce que j'en pense : il serait temps que tout devienne open-source. Le temps o chacun cachait son code source comme un trsor est rvolu. Certes, pour des raisons de scurit, certains codes doivent rester cachs, mais ce que j'entends par l, c'est qu'il n'y a plus de raison de continuer  se battre avec des systmes incompatibles entre eux parce que c'est une perte de temps et d'nergie qui ne profite  personne ( sauf  certains videmment, mais pas  vous ou moi ).

Microsoft qui continue  combattre le monde open-source, qui yvoit une "menace"... Ou Apple qui oblige les dveloppeurs iphone  utiliser un mac car la SDK ne s'installe pas sur une autre machine... Toutes ces petites magouilles, il serait temps qu'un jour nous nous en dbarrassions, et pour que cela arrive, a passe par une prise de conscience et une action simple : boycotte.

----------


## Lyche

Tel le reflux des mares, l'histoire se rpte.. inlassablement...

----------


## dams78

> Vous ditiez un document word directement sur la clef usb ? 
> Sinon, notre admin systme Linux nous sanctionne quand on retire une clef sur Linux sans dmonter le volume : les clefs on tendance  rester sur le bureau quand a arrive, sans que l'on puisse faire quoique ce soit de cette icne par la suite.
> Sur les Windows, des annes de retraits de clefs usb sans rien dmonter, a marche. (Sauf que nous, on n'dite pas les fichiers directement sur une clef ...).


Oui il m'arrive souvent, mme tout le temps d'diter des trucs sur ma cl, si  chaque fois il faut faire un copier / coller... Du coup qu'on soit sur Linux ou Windows il y a un process pour dmonter la cl, c'est pas pour rien.




> Je croyais qu'on parlais de mj ... non ?
> Sinon, installation de MSE : Redmarrage. Installation de Daemon Tools, redmarrage.
> Installation de Mirror's Edge, Mass Effect, ..., MS Office, Visual Studio, Expression, ..., et d'autres trucs divers et varis : pas de redmarrage.
> Dernier redmarrage  cause d'une mj : je ne m'en souviens pas (plus d'un mois, voir d'avantage).


C'est possible, disons que je suis habitu  installer et  mettre  jour avec le mme process sous Debian, en tout cas le peu que je touche  Windows  chaque fois je me tape de redmarrage et l que a soit installe ou mise  jour (logiciel).




> C'est l'action par dfaut. On peut la contourner.
> Et dans l'absolu s'il y a bien un moment o on devrais pouvoir installer des mj, c'est lorsque l'on arrte l'ordinateur : en gnral, on a pas besoin de l'utiliser dans l'immdiat alors autant le laisser faire ce qu'il veut tranquillement.


Pareil moi je suis habitu  ce que a se fasse en mme temps sans soucis, mais c'est des architectures diffrentes aussi.




> Prend la peine d'ouvrir Windows Update. Tu verra que les mmes informations sont affiches.


D'accord, mais disons que le systme pourrait demander l'accord avant de se mettre  jour...

----------


## benwit

Je voudrai revenir sur la consommation de mmoires d'eclipse/visual studio.

Je n'affirme rien donc ne me taper pas dessus !  ::mrgreen:: 

Juste une piste de rflexion :

Certes, je trouve qu'eclipse consomme beaucoup trop de mmoire mais le principe, si je ne me trompe pas, c'est que la JVM sous jacente rserve de la mmoire  l'avance, donc mme  vide, je comprend que ce chiffre soit important.

D'autres part, pour VS, ne peux t'on pas considrer que c'est son OS qui lui rserve la mmoire pour lui (Ne dis t'on pas que Windows est gourmand en mmoire ?) Dans ce cas, il y a un biais dans la comparaison n'est ce pas ?

Alors, certes, on me fera remarquer que cette mmoire rserv au niveau du systme est utilisable par tous les programmes alors que la mmoire rserv par la JVM ne l'est que pour les progs Java tournant sur cette JVM.

Je voudrai personnellement une JVM matrielle et un OS Java sur lequel on ferait tourner directement nos programme.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Oui il m'arrive souvent, mme tout le temps d'diter des trucs sur ma cl, si  chaque fois il faut faire un copier / coller... Du coup qu'on soit sur Linux ou Windows il y a un process pour dmonter la cl, c'est pas pour rien.


Personellement, j'vite d'crire directement sur la clef, par contre, je dmonte la clef systmatiquement (ou attend que le pc soit teint) pour l'enlever. Je ne sais pas pour Linux, mais il n'y a pas besoin de monter quoi que ce soit sous Linux. Les clefs sont directement utilisables.




> C'est possible, disons que je suis habitu  installer et  mettre  jour avec le mme process sous Debian, en tout cas le peu que je touche  Windows  chaque fois je me tape de redmarrage et l que a soit installe ou mise  jour (logiciel).


C'est vrai que Windows est particulirement pnible avec ses redmarrage pour le moindre truc !




> D'accord, mais disons que le systme pourrait demander l'accord avant de se mettre  jour...


C'est paramtrable. Les mises  jours peuvent tre programmes, automatiques,  la demande... Bref, tu fais comme tu veux.
Je pense que Microsoft a dcid de les faire de manire automatique par dfaut parce que la plupart des utilisateurs ne s'y connaissent pas. L'utilisateur chevronn ou un poil curieux peu aisment faire diffremment !

----------


## _skip

Suis-je le seul  ne pas me sentir bloqu par le redmarrage en cas de mise  jour du systme? J'ai vraiment pas l'impression de faire a plus d'une  trois fois par mois...

----------


## Lyche

> Suis-je le seul  ne pas me sentir bloqu par le redmarrage en cas de mise  jour du systme? J'ai vraiment pas l'impression de faire a plus d'une  trois fois par mois...


a ne me gne pas particulirement non plus, d'autant qu'il me demande si je veux redmarrer ou non et que si je suis en train de faire quelque chose je lui dis "non" et une fois que je suis plus occup, je redmarre, voir j'teins le pc et je lui laisse faire sa mise  jour comme un grand.

----------


## dams78

> Suis-je le seul  ne pas me sentir bloqu par le redmarrage en cas de mise  jour du systme? J'ai vraiment pas l'impression de faire a plus d'une  trois fois par mois...


Disons que si met  jour ton systme et que tu dois redmarrer tout de suite, a peut tre gnant, mais sinon je ne pense pas. En revanche quand tu commences  installer 2, 3 softs et qu' chaque fois tu dois redmarrer, l je trouve a pnible.

----------


## _skip

A part tes drivers, ou des services systmes, c'est quand mme assez rare! Et tu es rarement oblig de redmarrer de suite (mme si le message rcurrent est un peu casse-pieds parfois.)

----------


## Mac LAK

> Ensuite, j'ai cru entendre que Visual Studio prendrait 30Mo de RAM... Cela m'a fait doucement sourire. Oui, quand on vient de le lancer et qu'aucune fonctionnalit n'a t utilise. Normal jusque l, mais  peine on l'utilise un peu, il en prend de plus en plus de place : Les logiciels open-source aussi,  l'initialisation, sont lgers. Cet argument est donc  jeter aux oubliettes. C'est presque de la mauvaise foi que d'insister sur ce point.


Regarde mieux les captures de consommation *MAXIMALE* de mmoire que j'ai faites. Tu remarqueras que VS, malgr une compilation qui dpasse quand mme largement le "hello world", reste en dessous de Eclipse "vide" en consommation mmoire.
Le problme, c'est que si l'IDE est trop lourd, il finit par entrer en conflit avec l'application que tu dveloppe pour peu qu'elle soit galement goinfre en ressources. Et a, c'est franchement pnalisant ct confort de dveloppement.




> Certes, je trouve qu'eclipse consomme beaucoup trop de mmoire mais le principe, si je ne me trompe pas, c'est que la JVM sous jacente rserve de la mmoire  l'avance, donc mme  vide, je comprend que ce chiffre soit important.


Oui et non. En pratique, Eclipse va souvent lancer une sous-JVM pour les sous-processus. Des trucs comme OAW peuvent demander parfois plus d'un giga pour fonctionner, par exemple. Donc, la mmoire _systme_ (=celle de l'OS) consomme par Eclipse + JVM varie au cours du temps.
Et puis si c'est un minimum bien fait (et cohrent avec les paramtres surtout), la JVM part d'une taille minimale pralloue, et ensuite ralloue  la demande jusqu' la taille maximale permise. Le problme, c'est surtout le "minimum" en question qui n'est pas franchement petit.




> D'autres part, pour VS, ne peux t'on pas considrer que c'est son OS qui lui rserve la mmoire pour lui (Ne dis t'on pas que Windows est gourmand en mmoire ?) Dans ce cas, il y a un biais dans la comparaison n'est ce pas ?


Pas vraiment : le chiffre que j'ai montr est l'impact sur le systme lui-mme, donc la RAM globale du PC (et qui n'est hlas pas extensible  l'infini). C'est la monte abusive de cette valeur qui va forcer le systme  swapper et/ou empcher une application de dmarrer.




> Alors, certes, on me fera remarquer que cette mmoire rserv au niveau du systme est utilisable par tous les programmes alors que la mmoire rserv par la JVM ne l'est que pour les progs Java tournant sur cette JVM.


C'est surtout que le swap ne peut pas s'effectuer tout  fait normalement sur la mmoire de la JVM, car pour que a puisse tre swapp, il faut indiquer  l'OS qu'une page est swappable. Donc, il faut prvoir ses allocations  l'avance de faon  permettre ce mcanisme. Il vaudrait vrifier dans les sources de la JVM, pour voir si elle utilise ou pas l'allocation virtuelle, et si elle gle les pages en RAM ou pas.

Mais il ne faut pas se leurrer : la plupart des programmes ne tiennent pas du tout compte du mcanisme de swap, et c'est plutt la mmoire de l'OS lui-mme qui finit sur le disque plutt que celle des applications... En premier lieu le cache, ce qui pnalise donc aussi forcment les performances.
On peut voir la RAM physique libre dans le gestionnaire des tches, onglet "Performances", il y a en bas un cadre "Mmoire physique" qui indique la quantit restante.




> Je voudrai personnellement une JVM matrielle et un OS Java sur lequel on ferait tourner directement nos programme.


Pas moi... A la limite, un co-CPU "bytecode", pourquoi pas, mais je ne pense pas que j'achterais une carte PCI juste pour faire tourner du Java  une vitesse  peu prs dcente. Et a m'tonnerait franchement qu'ils les donnent gratuitement, ces JVM matrielles...  :;): 




> En revanche quand tu commences  installer 2, 3 softs et qu' chaque fois tu dois redmarrer, l je trouve a pnible.


Choisis les bons softs, alors.

Le redmarrage aprs l'installation d'un logiciel, c'est une volont explicite du dv qui a fait le setup (et qui veut redmarrer sans bonne raison), ou alors c'est l'indication qu'il a touch  des fichiers systme (et dans ce cas, se poser la question de savoir pourquoi donc...).

Donc, si un soft *non-systme* te demande de redmarrer, c'est que l'on a touch  ton OS ou que l'on aime te faire redmarrer pour rien.

----------


## julien1451

Je ne dis pas que Windows avec 3/4 logiciels fonctionne parfaitement, il est extrmement rapide. Mon XP virtuel o il y a juste iecollection, Opera, Firefox, Safari et Chrome sans antivirus et isol du net; il est assez rapide malgr qu'ii commence un peu  ramer en faisant des accs disque parfois juste pour ouvrir ie mdr. Aprs quand on met 30  40 logiciels, ben l a rame. Je parle par exprience, combien de fois je vais sur le pc de quelqu'un et a rame a rame, je passe l'antivirus, il y a que dalle. Puis quand on supprime un soft, combien de fois j'tais oblig d'aller dans regedit pour supprimer les clefs. Il y a bien des logiciels comme RegCleaner ou CCleaner mais a supprime pas tout. Et puis aprs faire tourn un XP avec 512 ram lorsqu'on a le pc blind, tu peux attendre 3 heures. Aprs je dis pas, un Alienware dernier cri, a doit march impeccablement. L'UAC, c'est la pire des chose qu'a pu pondre MS. Et a n'empche pas les virus de l'outrepass.  Sous Linux, t'es oblig de donner le mot de passe admin pour pouvoir y accder (gksudo). Le premier truc que je faisait sous Vista, c'est de virer le contrle de compte utilisateur parce qu'il m'empchait d'crire dans Program Files. Aprs si on venait me dire que je sais pas me servir de Windows et bien a prouve que Linux est beaucoup plus facile et accessible. Bon aprs je vais pas m'taler sur le sujet parce que j'ai pas le temps. Je voulais juste dire au travers de mes messages que j'ai t fortement du de Windows et je suis loin d'tre le seul, de plus en plus de personne me demande de leur faire un dualboot avec linux.

----------


## dclink

> Je dit pas que windows avec 3/4 logiciels fonctionne parfaitement, il est extrmement rapide. Mon XP virtuel ou il y a juste iecollection, opera, firefox, safari et chrome sans antivirus et isol du net; il est assez rapide malgrs qui commence un peu  ramer en faisant des accs disque parfois juste pour ouvrir ie mdr. Aprs quand on met 30  40 logiciels, ben l a rame. Je parle par exprience, combien de fois je vais sur le pc de quelqu'un et a rame a rame, je passe l'antivirus, il y a que dalle. Puis quand on supprime un soft, combien de fois j'tais oblig d'aller dans regedit pour supprimer les clefs. Il y a bien des logiciels comme RegCleaner ou CCleaner mais a supprime pas tout. Et puis aprs faire tourn un XP avec 512 ram lorsqu'on a le pc blind, tu peut attendre 3 heures. Aprs je dit pas, un Alienware dernier cri, a doit march impecc. L'UAC, c'est la pire des chose qu'a pu pondre MS. Et a empche pas les virus de l'outrepass.  Sous Linux, t'es oblig de donner le mot de passe admin pour pouvoir y accder (gksudo). Le premier truc que je faisait sous Vista, c'est de virer le contrle de compte utilisateur parce qu'il m'empchait d'crire dans Program Files. Aprs si on venais me dire que je sais pas me servir de windows et bien a prouve que Linux est beaucoup plus facile et accessible. Bon aprs je vais pas m'taler sur le sujet parce que j'ai pas le temps, je voulais juste dire au travers de mes messages que j'ai t fortement du de windows et je suis loin d'tre le seul, de plus en plus de personne me demande de leur faire un dualboot avec linux.


Bont divine  ::lol::  et pourtant je suis pro-libre.

----------


## Lyche

En mme temps depuis SP3 il faut au moins 1Go de RAM sur XP pour qu'il ai des temps d'accs correctes.

----------


## _skip

> Aprs quand on met 30  40 logiciels, ben l a rame. Je parle par exprience, combien de fois je vais sur le pc de quelqu'un et a rame a rame, je passe l'antivirus, il y a que dalle. Puis quand on supprime un soft, combien de fois j'tais oblig d'aller dans regedit pour supprimer les clefs. 
> Il y a bien des logiciels comme RegCleaner ou CCleaner mais a supprime pas tout. Et puis aprs faire tourn un XP avec 512 ram lorsqu'on a le pc blind, tu peux attendre 3 heures. Aprs je dis pas, un Alienware dernier cri, a doit march impeccablement. L'UAC, c'est la pire des chose qu'a pu pondre MS. Et a n'empche pas les virus de l'outrepass.  Sous Linux, t'es oblig de donner le mot de passe admin pour pouvoir y accder (gksudo). Le premier truc que je faisait sous Vista, c'est de virer le contrle de compte utilisateur parce qu'il m'empchait d'crire dans Program Files. Aprs si on venait me dire que je sais pas me servir de Windows et bien a prouve que Linux est beaucoup plus facile et accessible. Bon aprs je vais pas m'taler sur le sujet parce que j'ai pas le temps. Je voulais juste dire au travers de mes messages que j'ai t fortement du de Windows et je suis loin d'tre le seul, de plus en plus de personne me demande de leur faire un dualboot avec linux.


Je m'excuse mais j'ai de la peine  te croire lorsque tu dis que tu parles d'exprience. Tu ressors des vieux clichs vaseux  tout va, si windows c'tait ce que tu dcris depuis tes quelques posts, a fait longtemps que je serai retourn sous DOS.

Donc permet-nous de ne pas donner suite pour encore relancer un nime troll velu sur ce topic. Vois par toi-mme  quel point les partisans des deux camps semblent las de ce dbat strile et ferm.

----------


## behe

> Je ne dis pas que Windows avec 3/4 logiciels fonctionne parfaitement, il est extrmement rapide. Mon XP virtuel o il y a juste iecollection, Opera, Firefox, Safari et Chrome sans antivirus et isol du net; il est assez rapide malgr qu'ii commence un peu  ramer en faisant des accs disque parfois juste pour ouvrir ie mdr. Aprs quand on met 30  40 logiciels, ben l a rame. Je parle par exprience, combien de fois je vais sur le pc de quelqu'un et a rame a rame, je passe l'antivirus, il y a que dalle. Puis quand on supprime un soft, combien de fois j'tais oblig d'aller dans regedit pour supprimer les clefs. Il y a bien des logiciels comme RegCleaner ou CCleaner mais a supprime pas tout. Et puis aprs faire tourn un XP avec 512 ram lorsqu'on a le pc blind, tu peux attendre 3 heures. Aprs je dis pas, un Alienware dernier cri, a doit march impeccablement. L'UAC, c'est la pire des chose qu'a pu pondre MS. Et a n'empche pas les virus de l'outrepass.  Sous Linux, t'es oblig de donner le mot de passe admin pour pouvoir y accder (gksudo). Le premier truc que je faisait sous Vista, c'est de virer le contrle de compte utilisateur parce qu'il m'empchait d'crire dans Program Files. Aprs si on venait me dire que je sais pas me servir de Windows et bien a prouve que Linux est beaucoup plus facile et accessible. Bon aprs je vais pas m'taler sur le sujet parce que j'ai pas le temps. Je voulais juste dire au travers de mes messages que j'ai t fortement du de Windows et je suis loin d'tre le seul, de plus en plus de personne me demande de leur faire un dualboot avec linux.


Mouais si tu installes windows comme tu as l air de le faire, tu m'tonnes qu'on te demande d'installer autre chose.
Une belle preuve du pourquoi les pro Microsoft et les pro Linux vont continuer  se bouffer le nez : chacun maitrise son OS et fait n'importe quoi sur l'autre.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Regarde mieux les captures de consommation *MAXIMALE* de mmoire que j'ai faites. Tu remarqueras que VS, malgr une compilation qui dpasse quand mme largement le "hello world", reste en dessous de Eclipse "vide" en consommation mmoire.
> Le problme, c'est que si l'IDE est trop lourd, il finit par entrer en conflit avec l'application que tu dveloppe pour peu qu'elle soit galement goinfre en ressources. Et a, c'est franchement pnalisant ct confort de dveloppement.


Faux. Je travaille quotidiennement, sur un poste de travail  2Go de RAM ( le standard actuel ) et je fais tourner des serveurs ( qui initient leur propre JVM ) ainsi que deux eclipse lancs en parallle ( pour tre prcis, un WSAD et un eclipse ganymde ) et je ne constate aucune lenteur. Rien de pnalisant, et soit dit en passant, mon eclipse ne prend QUE 173Mo de RAM, donc c'est dj moins que ton VS, alors que mon eclipse compile en temps rel mes modifications et les dploie sur les serveurs avec lesquels je travaille  ::mouarf::  Donc ne t'inquite pas, j'ai bien vu tes captures, mais d'une elles ne dmontrent rien, et de deux ton avis est biais.

----------


## julien1451

[mode ironique]
Bon, c'est vrai, je m'excuse, c'est vrai que Windows est un systme scuris, y a jamais de virus, c'est vraiment le systme le plus intuitif au monde, lorsque l'on installe windows, il y a tout ce que l'on a besoin, jamais besoin d'aller sur le net pour aller tlcharg des logiciel. On peut le faire tourn sans le moindre problme sur une vielle bcane. Il ne demande jamais rien quand on installe un logiciel. On branche a marche. Pas besoin de CD.
[/mode ironique]

Faut arrter un peu, ce que je dis ai loin d'tre du troll. L'UAC a a jamais empch les virus. Combien de fois sur le net ont trouve des sujets  propos des infections o il faut utilis hijackthis et compagnie. A chaque fois, les exigences matriels sont de plus en plus importante. Est-ce vraiment utile ? Franchement non. C'est juste pour oblig l'utilisateur  changer de machine et  racheter une licence. 2 Go de mmoire pour Vista, faut arrter d'abuser. Pourquoi ne pas faire plutt un os avec le strict ncessaire pour le faire tourn. Franchement on s'en tape royalement des effets de Aero qui bouffe de la mmoire pour rien. A la base XP c'tait prvu pour du 512 maintenant avec SP3 faut au moins 1 Go. Donc tout ceux qui ont un pc pour de la bureau, internet et msn sont obligs soit de rachet de la RAM quand ils peuvent soit de racheter un ordi tout neuf. Aprs une fois qu'on a achet faut aller tlcharger des logiciels sur je ne sais quel site douteux. Pourquoi ne pas propos une logithque, qui rassemble tous les logiciels ncessaires et certifi sans virus. Ca limiterai fortement le nombre de virus. Je parle pas de stocker les logiciels dans un serveur mais de faire un lien vers l'adresse comportant le logiciel et tlcharger et installer  la manire des wget sans pos la moindre question. C'est peut tre couteux mais ils ont largement les moyens de le faire. Et puis aprs pourquoi ne pas faire des fichiers de configuration que l'on peut ouvrir avec le bloc note de manire  paramtrer son systme a son envie. Puis quand on regarde le prix des logiciels Microsoft Office  300 , faut pas abus non plus. Heureusement qu'il y a OpenOffice.org. Certes c'est moins bien qu'office mais c'est largement suffisant pour la plupart des gens. Moi, ce que j'attend d'un systme d'exploitation c'est qu'il se limite  ce que j'ai besoin, qu'il soit sr sans virus, qu'il soit configurable et personnalisable  volonter, que l'ordinateur puisse dure trs longtemps sans le changer et que je doivent pas encore pay derrire.

----------


## Lyche

> [mode ironique]
> Bon, c'est vrai, je m'excuse, c'est vrai que Windows est un systme scuris, y a jamais de virus, c'est vraiment le systme le plus intuitif au monde, lorsque l'on installe windows, il y a tout ce que l'on a besoin, jamais besoin d'aller sur le net pour aller tlcharg des logiciel. On peut le faire tourn sans le moindre problme sur une vielle bcane. Il ne demande jamais rien quand on installe un logiciel. On branche a marche. Pas besoin de CD.
> [/mode ironique]
> 
> Faut arrter un peu, ce que je dis ai loin d'tre du troll. L'UAC a a jamais empch les virus. Combien de fois sur le net ont trouve des sujets  propos des infections o il faut utilis hijackthis et compagnie. A chaque fois, les exigences matriels sont de plus en plus importante. Est-ce vraiment utile ? Franchement non. C'est juste pour oblig l'utilisateur  changer de machine et  racheter une licence. 2 Go de mmoire pour Vista, faut arrter d'abuser. Pourquoi ne pas faire plutt un os avec le strict ncessaire pour le faire tourn. Franchement on s'en tape royalement des effets de Aero qui bouffe de la mmoire pour rien. A la base XP c'tait prvu pour du 512 maintenant avec SP3 faut au moins 1 Go. Donc tout ceux qui ont un pc pour de la bureau, internet et msn sont obligs soit de rachet de la RAM quand ils peuvent soit de racheter un ordi tout neuf. Aprs une fois qu'on a achet faut aller tlcharger des logiciels sur je ne sais quel site douteux. Pourquoi ne pas propos une logithque, qui rassemble tous les logiciels ncessaires et certifi sans virus. Ca limiterai fortement le nombre de virus. Je parle pas de stocker les logiciels dans un serveur mais de faire un lien vers l'adresse comportant le logiciel et tlcharger et installer  la manire des wget sans pos la moindre question. C'est peut tre couteux mais ils ont largement les moyens de le faire. Et puis aprs pourquoi ne pas faire des fichiers de configuration que l'on peut ouvrir avec le bloc note de manire  paramtrer son systme a son envie. Moi, ce que j'attend d'un systme d'exploitation c'est qu'il se limite  ce que j'ai besoin, qu'il soit sr sans virus, qu'il soit configurable et personnalisable  volonter, que l'ordinateur puisse dure trs longtemps sans le changer.


Ta parole est devenu ma bible  ::ave::

----------


## yoyo88

> [mode ironique]
> Bon, c'est vrai, je m'excuse, c'est vrai que Windows est un systme scuris, y a jamais de virus, c'est vraiment le systme le plus intuitif au monde, lorsque l'on installe windows, il y a tout ce que l'on a besoin, jamais besoin d'aller sur le net pour aller tlcharg des logiciel. On peut le faire tourn sans le moindre problme sur une vielle bcane. Il ne demande jamais rien quand on installe un logiciel. On branche a marche. Pas besoin de CD.
> [/mode ironique]
> 
> Faut arrter un peu, ce que je dis ai loin d'tre du troll. L'UAC a a jamais empch les virus. Combien de fois sur le net ont trouve des sujets  propos des infections o il faut utilis hijackthis et compagnie. A chaque fois, les exigences matriels sont de plus en plus importante. Est-ce vraiment utile ? Franchement non. C'est juste pour oblig l'utilisateur  changer de machine et  racheter une licence. 2 Go de mmoire pour Vista, faut arrter d'abuser. Pourquoi ne pas faire plutt un os avec le strict ncessaire pour le faire tourn. Franchement on s'en tape royalement des effets de Aero qui bouffe de la mmoire pour rien. A la base XP c'tait prvu pour du 512 maintenant avec SP3 faut au moins 1 Go. Donc tout ceux qui ont un pc pour de la bureau, internet et msn sont obligs soit de rachet de la RAM quand ils peuvent soit de racheter un ordi tout neuf. Aprs une fois qu'on a achet faut aller tlcharger des logiciels sur je ne sais quel site douteux. Pourquoi ne pas propos une logithque, qui rassemble tous les logiciels ncessaires et certifi sans virus. Ca limiterai fortement le nombre de virus. Je parle pas de stocker les logiciels dans un serveur mais de faire un lien vers l'adresse comportant le logiciel et tlcharger et installer  la manire des wget sans pos la moindre question. C'est peut tre couteux mais ils ont largement les moyens de le faire. Et puis aprs pourquoi ne pas faire des fichiers de configuration que l'on peut ouvrir avec le bloc note de manire  paramtrer son systme a son envie. Puis quand on regarde le prix des logiciels Microsoft Office  300 , faut pas abus non plus. Heureusement qu'il y a OpenOffice.org. Certes c'est moins bien qu'office mais c'est largement suffisant pour la plupart des gens. Moi, ce que j'attend d'un systme d'exploitation c'est qu'il se limite  ce que j'ai besoin, qu'il soit sr sans virus, qu'il soit configurable et personnalisable  volonter, que l'ordinateur puisse dure trs longtemps sans le changer et que je doivent pas encore pay derrire.


premirement peut tu ar ton texte. car c'est franchement illisible. (heureusement que tu fait pas autent de faute que moi parce que sinon...  ::aie::   ::mouarf:: )

aujourd'hui un PC avec 512mo c'est vraiment le minimum et encore... 
Bref faut pas pouss, mme certaines distribution linux dpasse largement les 512...  

sinon au niveau logiciel, entre Windows et Linux, y'a pas photo...

----------


## julien1451

Dsl pour la mise en forme du texte, ouais je sais que 512 Mo c'est un minimum mais bon a fonctionne quand mme. Au pire on peut toujours mettre XFCE ou se limit au noyau et ajouter soit mme ses applications (enfin l faut savoir le faire). 

Au niveau logiciel, c'est problmatique mais tant que les diteurs de logiciel ne proposeront pas de version pour linux on restera toujours bloqu. Bon aprs on trouve souvent un logiciel libre quivalent. C'est parfois moins bien mais aprs a dpend de l'utilisation. Pour moi, Gimp et Inkscape c'est suffisant. Et au pire, on peut toujours essay avec wine.

----------


## yoyo88

> Dsl pour la mise en forme du texte, ouais je sais que 512 Mo c'est un minimum mais bon a fonctionne quand mme. Au pire on peut toujours mettre XFCE ou se limit au noyau et ajouter soit mme ses applications (enfin l faut savoir le faire). 
> 
> Au niveau logiciel, c'est problmatique mais tant que les diteurs de logiciel ne proposeront pas de version pour linux on restera toujours bloqu. Bon aprs on trouve souvent un logiciel libre quivalent. C'est parfois moins bien mais aprs a dpend de l'utilisation. Pour moi, Gimp et Inkscape c'est suffisant. Et au pire, on peut toujours essay avec wine.


Je dveloppe pas mal en .net donc forcement j'ai un penchant pour microsoft, mais d'un autre cot, je voit pas se qui me pousserais a dvelopper mes application pour une plateforme qui ne reprsente que 1% de part de march (en plus faire une application proprio sous linux  ::aie:: )

Bref pour moi linux/Unix c'est tres bon... pour les serveurs!  ::ccool:: 
pour le grand public, y'a encore beaucoup trop de dfaut pour qu'il puisse s'imposer.

----------


## Anomaly

> (en plus faire une application proprio sous linux )


Je ne vois rellement pas le problme.

Je joue quotidiennement  un jeu sous Linux qui est totalement propritaire. Son dveloppeur, Bioware, a jug bon de le porter sous Linux. Et je les en remercie chaque jour.

----------


## Lyche

> Je ne vois rellement pas le problme.
> 
> Je joue quotidiennement  un jeu sous Linux qui est totalement propritaire. Son dveloppeur, Bioware, a jug bon de le porter sous Linux. Et je les en remercie chaque jour.


Mince, quel jeu de Bioware  :8O:

----------


## yoyo88

> Je ne vois rellement pas le problme.
> 
> Je joue quotidiennement  un jeu sous Linux qui est totalement propritaire. Son dveloppeur, Bioware, a jug bon de le porter sous Linux. Et je les en remercie chaque jour.


oui mais c'est un jeux, sa passe tous de suite mieu...  ::P:

----------


## Lyche

Je viens de voir qu'ils ont dit NWN.. mais je sais pas  quelle date, parce que c'est un jeu qui  plus de 10ans quand mme  ::aie::  les licences sont bien rembourses l :p

----------


## Anomaly

Le jeu dont je parle est Neverwinter Nights.

NWN a pu tre port sous Linux grce  l'utilisation d'OpenGL pour le rendu 3D (y compris sous Windows). NWN 2, dvelopp par une autre socit, Obsidian, a prfr utiliser DirectX et du coup se retrouve cantonn  Windows.




> Je viens de voir qu'ils ont dit NWN.. mais je sais pas  quelle date, parce que c'est un jeu qui  plus de 10ans quand mme  les licences sont bien rembourses l :p


Le jeu dans sa toute premire version date de 2002 mais le dernier patch qui apporte beaucoup de contenu au jeu date de juillet 2008. Le jeu est sorti sous Linux ds 2003 il me semble, et il reste payant mme sous Linux, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il tait devenu libre de droits !




> oui mais c'est un jeux, sa passe tous de suite mieu...


Jeu ou pas, pour une application professionnelle, je suis prt  payer et que a ne soit pas libre, du moment que a fonctionne ! tre sous Linux ne veut pas dire que je veux que tout soit libre et du gratuit. Certains extrmistes pensent ainsi, certes, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde !

On peut vouloir tre sous Linux pour profiter d'un vrai systme Unix performant, d'une ligne de commande trs puissante, d'tre protg contre la plupart des virus et de ne pas avoir  payer l'OS et le repayer ds que tu changes un composant de ta machine  cause de cette maudite activation. Mais on peut vouloir aussi apprcier d'avoir des applications professionnelles mme payantes quand on n'a pas l'quivalent ou mieux en libre.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Faux. Je travaille quotidiennement, sur un poste de travail  2Go de RAM ( le standard actuel ) et je fais tourner des serveurs ( qui initient leur propre JVM ) ainsi que deux eclipse lancs en parallle ( pour tre prcis, un WSAD et un eclipse ganymde ) et je ne constate aucune lenteur. Rien de pnalisant, et soit dit en passant, mon eclipse ne prend QUE 173Mo de RAM, donc c'est dj moins que ton VS, alors que mon eclipse compile en temps rel mes modifications et les dploie sur les serveurs avec lesquels je travaille  Donc ne t'inquite pas, j'ai bien vu tes captures, mais d'une elles ne dmontrent rien, et de deux ton avis est biais.


Tu fais tourner deux IntelliJ en parallle, pour comparer ?  :;): 

Je parle de TROP lourd. Quand l'IDE rclame quasiment toute la RAM pour lui tout seul, a m'tonnerait beaucoup que tu travailles confortablement derrire avec une application lourde. Il faut aussi regarder combien de RAM physique libre il te reste quand tout tourne  plein rgime : tant que tu n'arrives pas  des chiffres trop bas, c'est vident que tu n'as pas de ralentissements, vu qu'il n'y a pas de swaps incessants.

Pour ton Eclipse, tout dpend de ce que tu fais avec. Le biais va aussi dans les deux sens : une compilation complte te prends combien de temps ? Quelle est le volume de binaires gnrs ? La charge de tes serveurs, et sont-ils en charge pendant la compilation ? Qu'as-tu d'autre derrire qui soit requis pour ton application ? Quel est ton niveau de "tolrance personnelle"  la lenteur ? As-tu du debug multi-processus ou multi-machine  effectuer ?

Bref, si tu veux vraiment comparer sans aucun biais, c'est mal barr, et tu peux toujours trouver un contre-exemple. Cela ne change pas vraiment le fait que l'on continue de parler d'lments natifs, et non pas d'lments portables.




> et de ne pas avoir  payer l'OS et le repayer ds que tu changes un composant de ta machine  cause de cette maudite activation.


Tiens, tu illustres trs prcisment pourquoi je n'achte justement *QUE* des licences compltes, et non pas des licences OEM...  ::mrgreen:: 

Vu la vitesse de changement du matriel, j'amortis largement ma licence, trs largement, mme. Ma licence XP Pro a vu passer au moins six changements de CM (et tout ce qui va avec, bien sr) sans jamais m'agacer avec une quelconque impossibilit d'activation. Une licence OEM aurait "cd" depuis longtemps, et m'aurait cot bien plus cher au final.

Comme souvent, vouloir conomiser des bouts de chandelle revient souvent bien plus cher qu'investir correctement ds le dpart. Et c'est loin de ne s'appliquer qu'aux licences Windows.

----------


## _skip

> Mais on peut vouloir aussi apprcier d'avoir des applications professionnelles mme payantes quand on n'a pas l'quivalent ou mieux en libre.


Sans vouloir lancer un HS, il me semble que c'est de moins en moins dans les moeurs des informaticiens de vouloir payer pour un produit, quitte  perdre plus d'argent  se dbrouiller avec des outils inappropris et/ou pas finis.

----------


## raphchar

> * Plus besoin d'acheter antivirus et anti-espion.


Quel troll, les virus ca existe aussi pour linux. Pour info si il y a moins de "saloperies" pour linux c'est parce que pas beaucoup l'utilisent.
C'est vraiment grave de penser comme ca!!!

----------


## raphchar

> EDIT : Par rapport  ce que j'ai vu dans les diffrents sujets. World of warcraft fonctionne parfaitement sous linux avec wine.


 Pourquoi utiliser un mulateur quand sa fonctionne bien sous windows ? Je ne vois pas l'intret d' installer linux sur le windows d'origine

----------


## julien1451

J'ai pas dit le contraire, seulement si on chope un virus sous linux, il est limit par les droits utilisateurs. Il y a que le home qui est en danger. Aprs si l'utilisateur donne les droits d'admin, ben l c'est foutu. Mme en tant sous linux faut pas tlcharg n'importe o, n'importe quoi. Si on veut des softs, il y a la logithque et le gestionnaire de paquets. Pour ce qui est des dpts, maintenant depuis karmic y a les ppa (Personnal Package Archives). Ceux qui mettent  disposition des softs via les ppa sont obligs de signs une charte de bonne conduite http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ppa . Et aprs le meilleurs antivirus c'est le gestionnaire de mise  jour avec les mises  jours de noyau.

Pour ce qui est des logiciels payants sous linux, moi personnellement a ne me gne pas. D'ailleurs un de ces jours j'exprimentrais Cedega.

J'utilise Wine car je n'utilise pas windows tout simplement. Donc quand je le peut, je fais passer mes jeux sous wine. Aprs pour ce qui de IE que j'ai besoin, j'ai mis en place un XP virtuel SP3 avec 512 de ram et isol du rseau donc ce qui fait que je ne peut tre infect et au pire je fais une sauvegarde du disque dur virtuel sur un support externe de toute manire y a quasiment rien dessus. Et l'avantage c'est que je peut rester sur linux tout en utilisant windows ou wine quand j'en ai besoin.

----------


## deadalnix

> Pourquoi utiliser un mulateur quand sa fonctionne bien sous windows ? Je ne vois pas l'intret d' installer linux sur le windows d'origine


Wine is not an mulator. C'est mme dans le nom.

Tu crois franchement que je pourrais jouer  fallout 3 sous linux si wine tait un mulateur ??

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Wine is not an mulator. C'est mme dans le nom.
> 
> Tu crois franchement que je pourrais jouer  fallout 3 sous linux si wine tait un mulateur ??


Si je sort un jeu et que je lui donne comme nom "CENESTPASUNJEU", est-ce que j'ai le droit de dire que c'est une suite bureautique ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

Et dire qu'on est sur un forum d'informaticiens...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Et dire qu'on est sur un forum d'informaticiens...


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi ! Penser que le nom du logiciel suffit  expliquer ce que fait ce logiciel, c'est vraiment incroyable !

----------


## gege2061

> Penser que le nom du logiciel suffit  expliquer ce que fait ce logiciel, c'est vraiment incroyable !


Peut tre parce que son nom a t choisi en rapport avec sa fonction  ::cfou:: 

Wine implmente l'API Windows, regarde les source de Wine et tu comprendras...

Comme si un navigateur tait un mulateur parce qu'il implmente diffrentes API.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Peut tre parce que son nom a t choisi en rapport avec sa fonction 
> 
> Wine implmente l'API Windows, regarde les source de Wine et tu comprendras...
> 
> Comme si un navigateur tait un mulateur parce qu'il implmente diffrentes API.


Un logiciel qui permet de faire tourner des logiciels d'un OS en mulant un autre OS, c'est quoi ? Aprs, la technique d'mulation a-t-elle une importance pour la dfinition ? Pour moi, j'ai tendance a appel un chat, un chat ! 
Maintenant, j'en ai rien  cirer de savoir si Wine utilises la technique A ou la technique B, c'est ce qu'il fait qui m'importe. Et ce qu'il fait, c'est faire croire  un logiciel que le systme est Windows et non Linux afin que celui-ci puisse fonctionner sous Linux. Ben, a chez moi, c'est ce que j'appelle muler windows, c'est  dire imiter le fonctionnement de windows.

----------


## dams78

Mais puisse qu'on te dit que Wine n'mule pas!!!!!!
Alors oui Wine permet de lancer des applications Windows sur un environnement tierce mais ce n'est pas un mulateur.

----------


## julien1451

> En informatique, l'mulation consiste  substituer un lment de matriel informatique  tel un terminal informatique, un ordinateur  ou une console de jeux  par un logiciel.
> 
> La dfinition du terme muler est  chercher  imiter . Il faut voir dans l'mulation une imitation du comportement physique d'un matriel par un logiciel, et ne pas la confondre avec la simulation, laquelle vise  imiter un modle abstrait. L'mulateur reproduit le comportement d'un modle dont toutes les variables sont connues, alors que le simulateur tente de reproduire un modle mais en devant extrapoler une partie des variables qui lui sont inconnues (exemple : la simulation du comportement d'un trou noir). Le recours  un mulateur, selon le contexte, permet de faciliter le dveloppement ou le dbogage d'un systme ou de remplacer un systme obsolte ou inutilisable par un autre. Dans ce cadre, il est possible de faire fonctionner le nouveau systme, l'mulateur, de la mme manire que le systme imit.


Tir de la dfinition de wikipedia, on appel un mulateur qui imite le *comportement physique d'un matriel par un logiciel*. Or Wine, n'est qu'une implmentation de l'API Windows. Il n'imite pas le comportement d'une machine. On peut dire par contre que Wine est une simulation de windows.

----------


## goomazio

C'est important que ce soit un mulateur ou pas ? Ce qui est important c'est que Wine permette d'utiliser l'API Windows. Et que ce programme est trs utile vu que tout le monde n'a pas Windows mais que tout le monde peut avoir envie d'utiliser des applications Windows.


Vous parliez de a  cause de cette question ? 


> Pourquoi utiliser un mulateur quand sa fonctionne bien sous windows ? Je ne vois pas l'intret d' installer linux sur le windows d'origine


Il se peut que j'ai loup quelque chose, parce que la deuxime phrase ne me semble pas cohrente avec la premire. 

Sinon, l la rponse est claire, comme je l'ai dis juste avant : tout le monde n'a pas Windows.

----------


## Firwen

> Pourquoi utiliser un mulateur quand sa fonctionne bien sous windows ? Je ne vois pas l'intret d' installer linux sur le windows d'origine


Peut-tre pour pas avoir  redmarrer Windows ds qu'on a envie de l'utiliser tout simplement  ::aie:: .

Sinon Wine n'a rien d'un emulateur, et a fait peur d'entendre a de la bouche de quelqu'un qui se dit "informaticien". C'est rien d'autre qu'un wrapper vers des API Linux qui mime grosso-modo l'API Windows, point barre.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Vous tes vraiment incroyables ! Mais vous me faites rire, alors merci !  ::mouarf:: 

Pour ce qui est de la phrase 


> Pourquoi utiliser un mulateur quand sa fonctionne bien sous windows ? Je ne vois pas l'intret d' installer linux sur le windows d'origine


Elle signifie que, si on installe Linux, on doit muler ou simuler windows pour avoir les applis que l'on veut, alors que si on est sous Windows, on n'a pas besoin d'muler ou simuler un Linux, puisqu'on a tout ce dont on a besoin et ce quelques soient ces besoins !  ::ccool:: 

D'autant plus, que tout les logiciels sous Windows ne sont pas "mulables/simulables" avec Wine  :8-):

----------


## Mac LAK

> Sinon Wine a rien d'un emulateur, et a fait peur d'entendre a dans la bouche de quelqu'un qui se dit "informaticien". C'est rien d'autre qu'un wrapper vers des API Linux qui mime grosso-modo l'API Windows, point barre.


Certes, WINE est massivement plus un wrapper qu'un mulateur, mais il est quand mme en partie un mulateur... Ne serait-ce que parce que le chargement d'une image PE n'est pas franchement quelque chose de natif sous Linux, pas plus qu'un chargement d'image ELF sous Windows.

Il possde une partie d'mulation (le chargement des excutables notamment), et une partie de wrapping. C'est simplement que la partie de wrapping est la plus grosse partie de l'application, mais ce n'est pas la SEULE partie de l'application malgr tout.

----------


## goomazio

> Vous tes vraiment incroyables ! Mais vous me faites rire, alors merci !


C'est expliquer que Wine n'est pas un mulateur qui est marrant ? Ok alors.





> Pour ce qui est de la phrase 
> 
> Elle signifie que, si on installe Linux, on doit muler ou simuler windows pour avoir les applis que l'on veut, alors que si on est sous Windows, on n'a pas besoin d'muler ou simuler un Linux, puisqu'on a tout ce dont on a besoin et ce quelques soient ces besoins ! 
> 
> D'autant plus, que tout les logiciels sous Windows ne sont pas "mulables/simulables" avec Wine


Oui, comment ne pas tre d'accord ? C'est un bon conseil de ne pas utiliser Wine si on a Windows.

(non je n'essaye pas d'avoir le dernier mot  ::aie:: )

----------


## deadalnix

> C'est important que ce soit un mulateur ou pas ? Ce qui est important c'est que Wine permette d'utiliser l'API Windows. Et que ce programme est trs utile vu que tout le monde n'a pas Windows mais que tout le monde peut avoir envie d'utiliser des applications Windows.


Oui c'est important. Si wine tait un mulateur, cela aurait un cot trs important en performances et ressources. Or, du fait de son fonctionnement diffrent, wine permet d'avoir des performances similaires  celles que l'on retrouve sous windows. Et donc de jouer  fallout 3.

Cela est possible car window et linux tournent sur des architectures matrielles identiques. Si tu prend un linux ARM par exemple, il sera impossible d'utiliser wine, mais tu pourras toujours utiliser un mulateur (comme DOSBox par exemple).

Et je constate qu'encore une fois, il y en a pas mal qui en disent beaucoup sans visiblement savoir de quoi ils parlent. Et dire qu'on est cens tre sur un forum de professionnels . . .

----------


## goomazio

Je voulais dire important pour le dbat. Car on est parti dans une guerre "mulateur ou pas"  partir de la phrase que j'ai cit, alors qu'on ne parle pas des performances de Wine. Enfin, en tout cas j'avais compris la diffrence entre Wine et un mulateur (plus ou moins).

Et il me semble que Louis Griffont aussi ne parlait pas des performances de Wine. Ni personne en fait, c'est juste que vous avez sursaut quand on a dit mulateur  ::D: 

Edit : ceci dit, c'est intressant de savoir la diffrence entre Wine (une implmentation de l'API) et un mulateur d'une implmentation de L'API.

----------


## julien1451

De toute manire, Wine c'est pas fait pour remplacer Windows. Si c'est pour installer Linux et ensuite charger l'ordinateur d'application Windows avec Wine. a sert strictement  rien. En gnral, ceux qui utilisent Wine sont ceux qui n'ont pas Windows (comme moi), qui ne veulent pas payer de licence et qui font tourner deux, trois soft pas plus. Je vois pas pourquoi j'irai acheter une licence Windows, mettre en place un dual boot juste pour jouer  wow.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Une question  propos de l'utilisation de Wine (ce "non-mulateur" qui simule windows  ::roll::  ). Est-ce lgal de faire tourner des applis Windows avec Wine ?

----------


## dams78

> Une question  propos de l'utilisation de Wine (ce "non-mulateur" qui simule windows  ). Est-ce lgal de faire tourner des applis Windows avec Wine ?


Oui c'est tout  fait lgale, puisque justement tu n'mules pas l'OS, en fait il faut voire Wine comme un adaptateur.
D'ailleurs il y avait eu une histoire  ce propos, je crois que Microsoft avait voulut porter plainte ou interdire Wine  cause d'une licence, et Wine avait t r-crit sans utilis la fameuse librairie. Enfin je crois, j'avais juste entendu a  la machine  caf, j'ai jamais cherch plus loin...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Vis  vis de Microsoft et Windows, OK, mais par rapport  l'diteur du logiciel ?

Si j'achte Photosop, par exemple, et que je l'utilise sur un Linux X via Wine, Adobe est-il oblig de m'assister si j'ai un problme ? La licence autorise-t-elle cette utilisation du logiciel ?

----------


## dams78

Bah l il faudrait tudier la licence. Aprs le support se fait normalement sur les fonctionnalits du logiciel, enfin je suppose.

----------


## yoyo88

> Vis  vis de Microsoft et Windows, OK, mais par rapport  l'diteur du logiciel ?
> 
> Si j'achte Photosop, par exemple, et que je l'utilise sur un Linux X via Wine, Adobe est-il oblig de m'assister si j'ai un problme ? La licence autorise-t-elle cette utilisation du logiciel ?


Dans la mesure o, dans la licence on spcifie que l'installation doit se faire sous du Windows, a veut dire que c'est pas prvu pour tourne sous Wine.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Oui, a parait logique.

----------


## dams78

Et est ce que les licences le spcifient?
Comment cela se passe-t-il pour les versions de Windows? C'est spcifi aussi?
On peut aller loin aussi en spcifiant le matriel alors? C'est peut tre le cas, j'utilise peu de licence, je suis pas trop au courant de ce qu'elles peuvent exactement contenir.

----------


## raphchar

> Oui c'est tout  fait lgale, puisque justement tu n'mules pas l'OS, en fait il faut voire Wine comme un adaptateur.
> D'ailleurs il y avait eu une histoire  ce propos, je crois que Microsoft avait voulut porter plainte ou interdire Wine  cause d'une licence, et Wine avait t r-crit sans utilis la fameuse librairie. Enfin je crois, j'avais juste entendu a  la machine  caf, j'ai jamais cherch plus loin...


 Bah dit donc recrire les librairies windows les adapter  Linux bravo  ceux qui l'ont fait!!!

----------


## dams78

> Bah dit donc recrire les librairies windows les adapter  Linux bravo  ceux qui l'ont fait!!!


J'ai bien prcis que c'tait des "bruits de couloir", je sais qu'il y a eu une sorte de plainte de Microsoft et que depuis Wine s'est adapt / modifi (voir la plainte de Microsoft n'avait pas lieu d'tre) et que du coup maintenant Wine n'enfreint pas de licences Microsoft.

----------


## Mac LAK

> Si j'achte Photosop, par exemple, et que je l'utilise sur un Linux X via Wine, Adobe est-il oblig de m'assister si j'ai un problme ? La licence autorise-t-elle cette utilisation du logiciel ?


En gnral, ils se serviront de cet argument pour t'envoyer te dbrouiller tout seul, car tu n'utilises pas le logiciel dans les conditions normales de dploiement.

Par exemple, Blizzard (World of Warcraft) envoie rgulirement aux oubliettes les "rapports de bug" lis  une utilisation sous Linux/Wine (les rapports n'obtiennent aucune rponse, ou les rponses sont dans le genre _"Cet OS n'est pas officiellement support par Blizzard, utilisez le jeu sous Windows"_).

De mme, si les spcifications de la plate-forme indiquent, par exemple, "Windows XP, Windows Vista" (et seulement a) et que tu as un souci sur Win2k ou Seven, ils peuvent te refuser l'assistance. Idem pour les Services pack qui seraient prciss sur la bote, et autres contraintes matrielles.
Inversement, un logiciel qui serait estampill "Windows 2000 ou plus" OBLIGE l'diteur  assurer le support sur Seven, vu qu'ils n'ont pas prcis de limite particulire  la version "suprieure" de l'OS. Tu peux "jouer" de la mme manire si tu as un soft qui marche sur un Windows anglais et plante sur un Windows japonais : si la bote ne prcise pas la localisation de l'OS, le support est d sur TOUTES les localisations de Windows.


De manire gnrale, le support est garanti *par contrat* sur toute plate-forme correspondant aux spcifications requises par l'diteur. Sur les autres, c'est  la tte du client.

----------


## yoyo88

> Et est ce que les licences le spcifient?
> Comment cela se passe-t-il pour les versions de Windows? C'est spcifi aussi?
> On peut aller loin aussi en spcifiant le matriel alors? C'est peut tre le cas, j'utilise peut de licence, je suis pas trop au courant de ce qu'elles peuvent exactement contenir.


Si on spcifie que le logiciel doit tourne sous Windows XP ou suprieur, faut pas s'attendre a un support sur Windows 98 ou sous une distribution Linux.

C'est un peu comme dans ma boite, (on fait des clous et des agrafes) si vous utilisez nos machines, mais sans utiliser nos consommable, la maintenance saute, parce qu'on va pas s'amuser  garantir le bon fonctionnement avec un produit que nous n'avons pas test. (bizzarement on fait rarement des tests avec les produits concurrent  ::aie::  ) 

Pour ce qui est du matriel, si tu utilises des matriels spcifiques, il est possible de le spcifier dans le contrat. (aprs c'est une histoire juridique)

----------

